# The Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Timeline



## Terral

Greetings to All:

A Brown Dwarf with 2.5 larger mass than Jupiter and multiple orbiting moons (pic) is right now (2/11) exactly between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars on an inbound trajectory from south of the ecliptic plane from the Leo Constellation heading for a tight turn around the sun on Mercury's orbit line.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EB407HD7BQ"]Great Demonstration[/ame]

ssd.jpl.nasa.gov

Click on the link and click the arrows back and forth and watch Elenin/Planet X/Nibiru (more facts) entering the innermost parts of our solar system.







March 4th, 2011 marks the day that the *brown dwarf *(info)  breaks through the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere to begin  influencing the earth into convulsions and severe spasms. Earthquake  and volcanic activity will escalate from this time forward and increase  like birthpangs where the earth groans and the oceans slosh tidal waves  too and fro. 

March 15, 2011 is the first of three conjunctions where the earth is  caught in the gravitational gradient lines-or the trough-that binds the  sun and brown dwarf together. The sun will be pulling one way and the  brown dwarf the other way and the predicted pole shift event will take  place. The interesting thing about this particular day is that Saturn,  the brown dwarf, the Earth and the Sun and Mars and Jupiter and Uranus  are all in alignment. The astronomy people and the media should be talking about this alignment, because rarely do seven planetary and solar bodies line up in a straight line like we see on March 15, 2011. 

This gravity trough is going to be the mother of  all where the planets are lined up for a game of Tug of War. The earth will be susceptible to the brown dwarf's magnetism and flip over to match the giant's polarity like a smaller magnet flips in space for a larger one . This is the  reason why so many people are giving out warnings concerning the  conjunction and pole shift on March 15, 2011. The magnetic poles are not shifting on their own at some near future time. They are being influenced and shifted gradually by the approach of Nibiru/Planet X. The Govt knows (FEMA preparing = US Govt Bunker Map) all of this and keeps people in the dark, because there is only so many spaces in their underground bunkers. The brown dwarf crosses  the Mars orbit on June 30, 2011. Keep your eye on the earth and sun  distances as we continue.






August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee  position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location.  About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus  orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the  magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun  at 44.73 million miles. This right here is the reason that the *Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters* (What Really Happened)  and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan  and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years  to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt  politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in  underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for  themselves. 

September 25, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the  second conjunction with the sun, brown dwarf, Mercury, Saturn, the Sun  and Uranus in line for another Tug of War. The sun, brown dwarf, Mercury  and Saturn are pulling the earth towards the sun in an event that will  bring the earth nearer to the sun than at any time in the last 3600  years. There are 14 days between the brown dwarf reaching perigee  position and this conjunction with the earth and sun being equidistant  to the dwarf on the 7th day. Look down in the lower left hand corner of  the Sept. 25 diagram to see the brown dwarf is now nearer the earth than  the sun at only 38 million miles. 






October 2 is the day that the brown dwarf crosses Venus' orbit again to  begin trekking in the direction of earth. Our planet is still being  pulled towards the sun, but by this time we are also being pulled  forward into the massive gravity well. Two weeks go by and the brown  dwarf crossed the earth orbit line to pass directly in front of our  planet at just 22.3 million miles away, which is the nearest point in  our encounter. The brown dwarf crosses the Mars orbit line on November  14, 2011 on way to the third conjunction on November 22 where the earth  passes directly between the two once again like on March 15. 


> *Timeline:*
> 
> *Feb 11*      Nibiru between Jupiter and Mars orbits. *2.66 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *March 4*     Nibiru breaks through solar ecliptic plane to enter northern hemisphere. *2.26 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *March 15*   Saturn, Nibiru, Earth, Sun, Mars, Jupiter and Uranus are in alignment creating gravity trough
> and pole shift event. First Conjunction. *2.09 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *June 30*      Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *1.77 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Aug 3*         Nibiru crosses Earth orbit and Earth reaches Nibiru perigee position. *1.48 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Aug 18 *       Nibiru crosses Venus orbit. *1.24 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Sept 11*        Nibiru reaches perigee position at Mercury orbit. *.70 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Sept 25*        Nibiru equidistant from Sun and Earth. Second Conjunction. *.40 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Oct 2*           Nibiru at Venus orbit. *.316 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Oct 17*          Nibiru at Earth orbit and nearest position. .*24 AU from Earth* @ *22.3 million miles*.
> 
> *Nov 14  *        Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *.47 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Nov 22 *          Nibiru, Earth and Sun alignment for third and final conjunction. *.57 AU from Earth*.
> 
> Nibiru will finally be farther from the Earth than the Sun on March 1, 2012 marking 165 days from Sept. 18, 2011 that Nibiru was nearer our planet than the Sun.


Earth Change and Pole Shift Explained

Last Timester Event Timeline

Background Info

Surviving Nibiru

Buy Survival Silver

Secret Govt Meeting

15 Symptoms Of Nibiru

Martial Law

What Happened On 9/11

My experts123.com posting

GL,

Terral


----------



## Obamerican




----------



## uscitizen

So that is why the govt is not worrying about spending or jobs?


----------



## Obamerican

Terral is an idiot. "9/11 happened because a rogue star is coming."

What kind of inbred idiot thinks this stuff up?

Terral's mom should have been a backer of abortion.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

I am in tears over this latest post by the Packled. And one thread away is numerous photos of the "real" incoming in question right here on this board and thread area, from the source, NASA. He has to be doing this to rile and as a hysterical joke. I am laughing so hard at this latest post of his.

And the comebacks are equally hilarious. 

Dear, Fuckwit, here it is again. And it is 19th magnitude and is NOT coming near us, only visibly.






http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/154720-terral-here-is-comet-elenin-for-real.html

Robert


----------



## DiveCon

typical for terral, he gets trashed on a thread, he just starts a new one, like his crap hasnt already been exposed as crap


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Agreed.

Robert


----------



## uscitizen

but, but it would explain why our government is not concerned with overspending or creating jobs....


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> A Brown Dwarf with 2.5 larger mass than Jupiter and multiple orbiting moons (pic) is right now (2/11) exactly between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars...


No, it's not, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B679XweMRFo&feature=related"]FEMA Preparing For Mega Quake Spring 2011[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY4f1IwQSSY&feature=related"]Ancient Cultures Have Seen This Before[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxcHaDjNgAA&feature=related]Brown Dwarf Discovered In 1983[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Liability

Terral is "all gone."

The only remaining question for a mutant like him is whether or not he is likely to become a danger to others.

Any questions?  Please see Ravi's sig line.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Whar's the brown clown?

*WHAR?!?!??*


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiSRyj4x7GY"]Magnetic Reversals and the Elite's Private Underground Bunkers[/ame]

Ancient Peoples have survived this *once every 3600-year 'event,'* because the earth maintains an atmosphere and gravity. Exposure to solar winds is temporary, which requires survivors to prepare to take cover. This guy is wrong about the magnetic reversal, which is actually magnetic pole migration that is caused by the approaching brown dwarf. The whole world will be turned upside down when the conjunction/alignment 'event' takes place on March 15, 2011, when the earth passes through the massive gravity trough to be influenced by the brown dwarf magnetic polarity. If ancient peoples can survive then so can you, if you get away from the coasts and fault lines with your survival food and supplies. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EZz8pNLGqc"]The New Brown Dwarf/Nibiru Reality[/ame]

The core of the earth has not stopped spinning (myth), but the brown dwarf is influencing the earth magnetic field. This is what NASA and the Media is hiding:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkkqhwxn9kQ]Nibiru The Real Planet X[/ame]

Mike at patrioticspace is following these topics very well indeed:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1G_9tTt0KU"]Ears Ringing??? The effects of SSSS Part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3sB0KhyAOY"]Ears Ringing??? Silent Sound Spread Spectrum Part 2[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## geauxtohell

daveman said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> A Brown Dwarf with 2.5 larger mass than Jupiter and multiple orbiting moons (pic) is right now (2/11) exactly between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not, you fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


Seriously.  Like that wouldn't be visible to the naked eye.  We wouldn't have to debate this if it were true.  We could simply walk outside and see for ourselves.


----------



## RadiomanATL

geauxtohell said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> A Brown Dwarf with 2.5 larger mass than Jupiter and multiple orbiting moons (pic) is right now (2/11) exactly between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not, you fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.  Like that wouldn't be visible to the naked eye.  We wouldn't have to debate this if it were true.  We could simply walk outside and see for ourselves.
Click to expand...


At high noon even.

Wouldn't even have to wait for dark.


----------



## geauxtohell

RadiomanATL said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not, you fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.  Like that wouldn't be visible to the naked eye.  We wouldn't have to debate this if it were true.  We could simply walk outside and see for ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At high noon even.
> 
> Wouldn't even have to wait for dark.
Click to expand...


But wait, since it's a "Brown Dwarf", maybe it's camouflaged.


----------



## Sheldon

Aside from the random picture used as "evidence" of a brown dwarf that's 2.5MJ and quietly lurking between Jupiter and Mars, this was my other favorite part of the OP:



> March 15 Saturn, Nibiru, Earth, Sun, Mars, Jupiter and Uranus are in alignment creating gravity trough
> and pole shift event. First Conjunction. 2.09 AU from Earth.



What happened on May 5, 2000?


Oops.


----------



## Liability

The pole shift and gravitational trough caused by the alignment of the Saturn, Planet Obiwankairobi, Earth, Sun, Mars, Jupiter and Uranus has already manifested itself in the Indictment of Karl Rove and the Interpol Arrest Warrant for former Vice President Cheney.

It's starting to get Sirius.


----------



## RadiomanATL

geauxtohell said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.  Like that wouldn't be visible to the naked eye.  We wouldn't have to debate this if it were true.  We could simply walk outside and see for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At high noon even.
> 
> Wouldn't even have to wait for dark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But wait, since it's a "Brown Dwarf", maybe it's camouflaged.
Click to expand...


I blame the brown clown.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

geauxtohell said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> A Brown Dwarf with 2.5 larger mass than Jupiter and multiple orbiting moons (pic) is right now (2/11) exactly between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not, you fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.  Like that wouldn't be visible to the naked eye.  We wouldn't have to debate this if it were true.  We could simply walk outside and see for ourselves.
Click to expand...


You, like so many others here: BRILLIANT RESPONSE, and reasonable as well. Well done, and the rest of these comebacks.

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Terral,

This is my last post or response to you and your craziness. Here is why:

I provide data of fact, not conjecture or hyperbole or pathological lying. Since you do not have a space program, an ISS, A shuttle program, a satellite program, a telescope program, a spectra program, a NEAR program, and have no data whatsoever to offer, then, it is a waste of time. Insulting you is also a waste of time as well. I will correct you in your silliness, but not respond any longer.

Until you do acquire those assets, your "data" and "work" is utter silliness and not even considered. The 100% response by all these myriad of critical thinking people who post here is testimony of this, to your crazy silliness. A terrible waste of bandwidth as well.

Too, in our time, NASA is the only source we have and its worldwide contributing partners, and the millions of technical data it provides freely to the rest of us, so we can learn, know, and understand better the great mystery of what lies out there. You refuse to use any of this whatsoever. It lends a sense of creepiness to you that would be better served with a 12 gauge. 

I will post this post, simply to every psychotic thing you post. It requires no further commenting by me or anyone else.

Ask yourself; if this incoming was real, why is it only you that can see it. And also, it would be visible in the night sky, and should have been for the last 3 years. But there is nothing. Nothing at all. When you get real and clear minded and can think as a human being, we can re-convene. It is impossible to talk to a wall.

_*Proverbs 26:3-12* A whip for the horse, a bridle for the donkey, and a rod for the back of fools. Answer not a fool according to his folly, lest you be like him yourself. Answer a fool according to his folly, lest he be wise in his own eyes. Whoever sends a message by the hand of a fool cuts off his own feet and drinks violence. Like a lame man's legs, which hang useless, is a proverb in the mouth of fools. ..._

Best wishes, Terral

Robert


----------



## Douger

I hope you are correct./I doubt it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Terral is always so much fun to read. I often wonder though. what kind of serious scientists make videos with background Music? Or actually set to music even......


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

I can see my math was WAY off last night, as some of my distances appeared in kilometers, so I tried again. :0)

ELEnin/Planet X is cutting across the Earth and Venus orbits in 17 days  on entry and 15 days exiting, but we cannot use two distances from the  Sun. Those radius measurements represent the two sides of our square for  which we must calculate the hypotenuse. Looking again my numbers from  last night appear to be off. That is why I asked everyone to check my  math. :0)

Earth distance from sun = 93 million miles.
Venus distance from sun = 67 million miles.

The difference or the two sides of our square is 26 million miles. In  other words, if the brown dwarf were on course to impact the sun, 17  days to travel 26 million miles would be 1,530,000 miles per day give or  take. That divided by 24 is about 64,000 miles per hour. However, the  brown dwarf is taking an angular route around the Sun, or approximately  the distance between the opposite corners of our square with 1.5 million  mile sides. The side to hypotenuse ratio for a square is about 7 to 5  making the average speed about 90,000 miles per hour. 

ssd.nasa.gov

Now I start the Orbit diagram with ELEnin on the Mars orbit on about  June 28, 2011 and let the days roll until about October 18, 2011. ELEnin  is traveling about 90,000 miles per hour while the earth is traveling  about 65,000 miles per hour. That is how ELEnin is able to make up the  distance and pass the earth on the inside like a race car taking the  inside corner. I realize this is a rough way to determine speeds, but I  was only looking for ballpark figures. 

Conclusion: 

Earth 65,000 
Nibiru 100,000 mph.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/154720-terral-here-is-comet-elenin-for-real.html


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> I am trying to calculate the speed of this comet/brown dwarf by using the time data from the orbit diagram:
> 
> ssd.nasa.gov
> 
> ELEnin crosses Earth orbit on Aug. 2, 2011 as our starting point. Then 17 days later the brown dwarf croses Venus orbit. Figuring the average radius (108 million miles) and hypotenuse seems to say we are looking at 150 million miles covered in 17 days. 150,000,000 divided by 17 is just over 8,820,000, (miles per day) which divided by 24 hours is *367,647* miles per hour. The dwarf passes the Venus orbit again on Oct. 2 to pass the Earth orbit in 15 days which equals 10,000,000 (miles per day) divided by 24 is *416,000* miles per hour. This thing has got to be traveling an average speed of very near 400,000 miles per hour. By contrast, Earth travels only 65,000 miles per hour.
> 
> This thing has been influencing Earth's weather since 2004 and it travels right at 10 million miles per day. Maybe you guys are right and this is only a comet. ;0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


strange how your link doesnt support your claims


not really, i wasnt shocked at all
you seriously need professional psychiatric help, seek it out


----------



## Robert_Stephens

SkyandTelescope.com - Homepage Observing - Bright Prospects for Comet Elenin?

C/2010 X1 (Elenin) | SpaceObs

Comet Elenin: Size: 500<>feet dia.. Composition: 85% water ice. Other: 15% nickel/iron. Velocity: 27 miles per second. Impact Chance on Planetary Body: &#8747;<>.03%
Source: ESA, Earth and Sky Telescope, &#1055;&#1088;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1090; &#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1077;&#1090;&#1099; C/2010 X1 (Elenin) &#1089;&#1082;&#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1100; &#1074;&#1085;&#1091;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1102;&#1102; &#1095;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1057;&#1086;&#1083;&#1085;&#1077;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1077;&#1084;&#1099; - Russian Cosmodrome Telescope, discoverers, Gorky-Boikanoir.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Comet Elenin:  500 feet in dia.. Weight: 3250 tons. 2004 distance from Earth: est:. 8,200,420,000 miles (8.2 billion miles). Comparison: a pea in Memphsis TN, USA, hitting Timbuktu, Mali Empire, Central Africa, at 105 MPH.  Or, put another way:  A rain drop.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Hypotenuse Leg Theorem

Example 1   
Given AB = XZ, AC = ZY,  ACB =  ZYX = 90° 
Prove ABC  XYZ
ABC and XZY are right triangles since they both have a right angle
AB = XZ (hypotenuse)  reason: given
AC = ZY (leg) reason: given
ABC  XYZ by the hypotenuse leg theorem which states that two right triangles are congruent if their hypotenuses are congruent and a corresponding leg is congruent.

 The following proof simply shows that it does not matter which of the two (corresponding) legs in the two right triangles are congruent.
 Example 2   
Given AB = &#8710;XZ, &#8710;CB = &#8710;XY,  &#8710;ACB = &#8710; ZYX = 90° 
Prove &#8710;ABC  XYZ
ABC and &#8710;XZY are right triangles since they both have a right angle
AB = &#8710;XZ (hypotenuse)  reason: given
CB = &#8710;XY (leg) reason: given
ABC  &#8710;XYZ by the hypotenuse leg theorem which states that two right triangles are congruent if their hypotenuses are congruent and a corresponding leg is congruent.

This is NOT used to measure a planetary body movement.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8kGJM2AYDg]Yellowstone Quakes February 12, 2011[/ame]

This baby is going to keep quaking until she blows her top! Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin is now (check position) *2.62 AU* from Earth, or *243,660,000 million miles* and closing in the neighborhood of 10,000,000 miles per day. We are just 19 days until the brown dwarf breaks through the solar ecliptic plane where things are expected to get worse. The brown dwarf's gravity pulls on the Yellowstone crust with greater ferocity each time the Earth rotates, which means we should see increased earthquake activity with each passing day.

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Recent Earthquakes for Yellowstone

oops
no major quakes in the last week
there were some minor ones, but those were on the 9th, not the 12th

another LIE you are gullible enough to fall for


----------



## Mini 14

Michael Jackson is STILL ALIVE!!!!!


----------



## DiveCon

this is what happens when you trust stupid youtube videos and not the USGS


----------



## Douger

Chile Earthquake: Magnitude-6.8 Quake Jolts Santiago | ThirdAge


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> This is NOT used to measure a planetary body movement.



Stop being silly. ELEnin/Planet X is cutting across the Earth and Venus orbits in 17 days on entry and 15 days exiting, but we cannot use two distances from the Sun. Those radius measurements represent the two sides of our square for which we must calculate the hypotenuse. Looking again my numbers from last night appear to be off. That is why I asked everyone to check my math. :0)

Earth distance from sun = 93 million miles.
Venus distance from sun = 67 million miles.

The difference or the two sides of our square is 26 million miles. In other words, if the brown dwarf were on course to impact the sun, 17 days to travel 26 million miles would be 1,530,000 miles per day give or take. That divided by 24 is about 64,000 miles per hour. However, the brown dwarf is taking an angular route around the Sun, or approximately the distance between the opposite corners of our square with 1.5 million mile sides. The side to hypotenuse ratio for a square is about 7 to 5 making the average speed about 90,000 miles per hour. 

ssd.nasa.gov

Now I start the Orbit diagram with ELEnin on the Mars orbit on about June 28, 2011 and let the days roll until about October 18, 2011. ELEnin is traveling about 90,000 miles per hour while the earth is traveling about 65,000 miles per hour. That is how ELEnin is able to make up the distance and pass the earth on the inside like a race car taking the inside corner. I realize this is a rough way to determine speeds, but I was only looking for ballpark figures. 

Final conclusion on ballpark velocities: 

Brown dwarf = 100,000 miles per hour +/-

Earth = 65,000 miles per hour +/-

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> SkyandTelescope.com - Homepage Observing - Bright Prospects for Comet Elenin?
> 
> C/2010 X1 (Elenin) | SpaceObs
> 
> Comet Elenin: Velocity: 27 miles per second.



27 miles per second times 60 is 1620 miles per minute times 60 is 97,200 miles per hour. My backwards azz way of calculating gives me 90,000 miles per hour. Therefore, the brown dwarf/comet is traveling about 100,000 miles per hour, while the earth is traveling about 65,000 miles per hour around the sun. That is what I wanted to know. ;0)

Remember that my hypothesis says the ELEnin comet is a smokescreen for a brown dwarf with 2.5 times the mass of Jupiter, as crazy as that sounds. I am looking at increasing earthquakes, volcanoes, rogue tides, earth wobble and ten other symptoms of Niribu (post) and none of that is because of any tiny little comet. All of these warnings would not be given over any little comet that happens to come into alignment with the earth and sun on March 15, 2011. This comet just happens to reach perigee position nearest the sun on September 11, 2011, which I also do not think is a mere coincidence. I want you to show me one reporter interview with Leonid Elenin, because I am coming up empty like other investigators (link) who realize this name is filled with coded messages. This story has all the makings of becoming the mother of all conspiracies.

Thanks a bunch,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> I can see my math was WAY off last night, as some of my distances appeared in kilometers, so I tried again. :0)
> 
> ELEnin/Planet X is cutting across the Earth and Venus orbits in 17 days  on entry and 15 days exiting, but we cannot use two distances from the  Sun. Those radius measurements represent the two sides of our square for  which we must calculate the hypotenuse. Looking again my numbers from  last night appear to be off. That is why I asked everyone to check my  math. :0)
> 
> Earth distance from sun = 93 million miles.
> Venus distance from sun = 67 million miles.
> 
> The difference or the two sides of our square is 26 million miles. In  other words, if the brown dwarf were on course to impact the sun, 17  days to travel 26 million miles would be 1,530,000 miles per day give or  take. That divided by 24 is about 64,000 miles per hour. However, the  brown dwarf is taking an angular route around the Sun, or approximately  the distance between the opposite corners of our square with 1.5 million  mile sides. The side to hypotenuse ratio for a square is about 7 to 5  making the average speed about 90,000 miles per hour.
> 
> ssd.nasa.gov
> 
> Now I start the Orbit diagram with ELEnin on the Mars orbit on about  June 28, 2011 and let the days roll until about October 18, 2011. ELEnin  is traveling about 90,000 miles per hour while the earth is traveling  about 65,000 miles per hour. That is how ELEnin is able to make up the  distance and pass the earth on the inside like a race car taking the  inside corner. I realize this is a rough way to determine speeds, but I  was only looking for *ballpark* figures.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/sbdb.cgi?sstr=elenin;orb=1;cov=1;log=0;cad=1#cad
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral




Oh, there is little doubt that you are out of the Ball Park.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Elian's going to be pissed your calling him a brown dwarf.


----------



## daveman

geauxtohell said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> A Brown Dwarf with 2.5 larger mass than Jupiter and multiple orbiting moons (pic) is right now (2/11) exactly between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not, you fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.  Like that wouldn't be visible to the naked eye.  We wouldn't have to debate this if it were true.  We could simply walk outside and see for ourselves.
Click to expand...

Who you gonna believe, Terral or your own lyin' eyes?


----------



## Liability

The Real Brown Dwarf!  






Is this REALLY in the area between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Liability said:


> The Real Brown Dwarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this REALLY in the area between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars?



Only the weekend after Easter when he takes his vacation.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

This video does a wonderful job of describing the symptoms, but they have no idea about the cause. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC3PneCCjo4"]Brown Dwarf Nibiru Causing Global Super Storms[/ame]

These Fifteen Symptoms of Nibiru all have the same cause and the list is growing: A large brown dwarf about 2.5 times larger than Jupiter is coming to the center of our solar system to make a tight turn around the sun at Mercury's orbit to begin the 3600-year trip all over again. The earth goes around the earth in 365 days and this puppy takes 36  centuries and it's between the size of the Sun and Jupiter and will pass  only 22 million miles (Oct. 17, 2011) from our planet. The dwarf reaches perigee position nearest the sun directly in the center of the turn on September 11, 2011. The scientists are really smart and they know how to predict these things using computers and such, so the Govt/Bankster Elite hired Cheney, Rumsfeld, Bush, Rove and company and pulled off the 9/11 attacks exactly 10 years earlier to launch an illegal War On Terror. But do not worry, Warren Buffet and Opra and Bill Gates and Rockefellers and Rothschilds and Morgans and Bush's and the whole lot will party like its 1999 in their nice underground homes away from home. Hey, but Robert and his pals say all of this is a mere coincidence and everything is going to be A-okay. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## bucs90

Lets say Terral is right.

What are we to do? Rise up and protest like the folks in Egypt? What...are they gonna say "Oh, OK, you caught us, we'll let you into our bunkers"?

No. They'd just kill us all. Or retreat to the bunkers early and let us fend for ourselves.

Either way, the common man typing on USMB is not going to live or die b/c of knowing.

So lets get drunk and buy some strippers.


----------



## bucs90

Terral said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> SkyandTelescope.com - Homepage Observing - Bright Prospects for Comet Elenin?
> 
> C/2010 X1 (Elenin) | SpaceObs
> 
> Comet Elenin: Velocity: 27 miles per second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 miles per second times 60 is 1620 miles per minute times 60 is 97,200 miles per hour. My backwards azz way of calculating gives me 90,000 miles per hour. Therefore, the brown dwarf/comet is traveling about 100,000 miles per hour, while the earth is traveling about 65,000 miles per hour around the sun. That is what I wanted to know. ;0)
> 
> Remember that my hypothesis says the ELEnin comet is a smokescreen for a brown dwarf with 2.5 times the mass of Jupiter, as crazy as that sounds. I am looking at increasing earthquakes, volcanoes, rogue tides, earth wobble and ten other symptoms of Niribu (post) and none of that is because of any tiny little comet. All of these warnings would not be given over any little comet that happens to come into alignment with the earth and sun on March 15, 2011. This comet just happens to reach perigee position nearest the sun on September 11, 2011, which I also do not think is a mere coincidence. I want you to show me one reporter interview with Leonid Elenin, because I am coming up empty like other investigators (link) who realize this name is filled with coded messages. This story has all the makings of becoming the mother of all conspiracies.
> 
> Thanks a bunch,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I broke one of the coded messages in the name Leonid Elenin.

It reads...."You need to get laid".


----------



## Sheldon

I have to admit, Brown Dwarf seems rather insensitive.

Can we call it a Disadvantaged Star?


----------



## bucs90

Sheldon said:


> I have to admit, Brown Dwarf seems rather insensitive.
> 
> Can we call it a Disadvantaged Star?



I've heard lots about a "Brown Dwarf" that was coming to destroy us. And to think..........until this thread came, I thought they were talking about Obama.


----------



## Paulie

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> A Brown Dwarf with 2.5 larger mass than Jupiter and multiple orbiting moons (pic) is right now (2/11) exactly between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars on an inbound trajectory from south of the ecliptic plane from the Leo Constellation heading for a tight turn around the sun on Mercury's orbit line.
> 
> Great Demonstration
> 
> ssd.jpl.nasa.gov
> 
> Click on the link and click the arrows back and forth and watch Elenin/Planet X/Nibiru (more facts) entering the innermost parts of our solar system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 4th, 2011 marks the day that the *brown dwarf *(info)  breaks through the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere to begin  influencing the earth into convulsions and severe spasms. Earthquake  and volcanic activity will escalate from this time forward and increase  like birthpangs where the earth groans and the oceans slosh tidal waves  too and fro.
> 
> March 15, 2011 is the first of three conjunctions where the earth is  caught in the gravitational gradient lines-or the trough-that binds the  sun and brown dwarf together. The sun will be pulling one way and the  brown dwarf the other way and the predicted pole shift event will take  place. The interesting thing about this particular day is that Saturn,  the brown dwarf, the Earth and the Sun and Mars and Jupiter and Uranus  are all in alignment. The astronomy people and the media should be talking about this alignment, because rarely do seven planetary and solar bodies line up in a straight line like we see on March 15, 2011.
> 
> This gravity trough is going to be the mother of  all where the planets are lined up for a game of Tug of War. The earth will be susceptible to the brown dwarf's magnetism and flip over to match the giant's polarity like a smaller magnet flips in space for a larger one . This is the  reason why so many people are giving out warnings concerning the  conjunction and pole shift on March 15, 2011. The magnetic poles are not shifting on their own at some near future time. They are being influenced and shifted gradually by the approach of Nibiru/Planet X. The Govt knows (FEMA preparing = US Govt Bunker Map) all of this and keeps people in the dark, because there is only so many spaces in their underground bunkers. The brown dwarf crosses  the Mars orbit on June 30, 2011. Keep your eye on the earth and sun  distances as we continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee  position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location.  About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus  orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the  magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun  at 44.73 million miles. This right here is the reason that the *Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters* (What Really Happened)  and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan  and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years  to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt  politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in  underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for  themselves.
> 
> September 25, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the  second conjunction with the sun, brown dwarf, Mercury, Saturn, the Sun  and Uranus in line for another Tug of War. The sun, brown dwarf, Mercury  and Saturn are pulling the earth towards the sun in an event that will  bring the earth nearer to the sun than at any time in the last 3600  years. There are 14 days between the brown dwarf reaching perigee  position and this conjunction with the earth and sun being equidistant  to the dwarf on the 7th day. Look down in the lower left hand corner of  the Sept. 25 diagram to see the brown dwarf is now nearer the earth than  the sun at only 38 million miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2 is the day that the brown dwarf crosses Venus' orbit again to  begin trekking in the direction of earth. Our planet is still being  pulled towards the sun, but by this time we are also being pulled  forward into the massive gravity well. Two weeks go by and the brown  dwarf crossed the earth orbit line to pass directly in front of our  planet at just 22.3 million miles away, which is the nearest point in  our encounter. The brown dwarf crosses the Mars orbit line on November  14, 2011 on way to the third conjunction on November 22 where the earth  passes directly between the two once again like on March 15.
> 
> 
> 
> *Timeline:*
> 
> *Feb 11*      Nibiru between Jupiter and Mars orbits. *2.66 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *March 4*     Nibiru breaks through solar ecliptic plane to enter northern hemisphere. *2.26 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *March 15*   Saturn, Nibiru, Earth, Sun, Mars, Jupiter and Uranus are in alignment creating gravity trough
> and pole shift event. First Conjunction. *2.09 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *June 30*      Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *1.77 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Aug 3*         Nibiru crosses Earth orbit and Earth reaches Nibiru perigee position. *1.48 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Aug 18 *       Nibiru crosses Venus orbit. *1.24 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Sept 11*        Nibiru reaches perigee position at Mercury orbit. *.70 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Sept 25*        Nibiru equidistant from Sun and Earth. Second Conjunction. *.40 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Oct 2*           Nibiru at Venus orbit. *.316 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Oct 17*          Nibiru at Earth orbit and nearest position. .*24 AU from Earth* @ *22.3 million miles*.
> 
> *Nov 14  *        Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *.47 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Nov 22 *          Nibiru, Earth and Sun alignment for third and final conjunction. *.57 AU from Earth*.
> 
> Nibiru will finally be farther from the Earth than the Sun on March 1, 2012 marking 165 days from Sept. 18, 2011 that Nibiru was nearer our planet than the Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Earth Change and Pole Shift Explained
> 
> Last Timester Event Timeline
> 
> Background Info
> 
> Surviving Nibiru
> 
> Buy Survival Silver
> 
> Secret Govt Meeting
> 
> 15 Symptoms Of Nibiru
> 
> Martial Law
> 
> What Happened On 9/11
> 
> My experts123.com posting
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


March 15?

3-15-11

Add the 3, 1, and 5, and that makes 9.  Then you leave the 11 because if you put 9 and 11 together it makes 9/11!


----------



## paper1955

The only way I could possibly see elening influencing a "pole shift" on March 15 if it were in fact Nibiru, and the size and gravitational force associated with this planet are HUGE.   

Thanks for the info as I had previously dismissed elening.


----------



## bucs90

Paulie said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> A Brown Dwarf with 2.5 larger mass than Jupiter and multiple orbiting moons (pic) is right now (2/11) exactly between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars on an inbound trajectory from south of the ecliptic plane from the Leo Constellation heading for a tight turn around the sun on Mercury's orbit line.
> 
> Great Demonstration
> 
> ssd.jpl.nasa.gov
> 
> Click on the link and click the arrows back and forth and watch Elenin/Planet X/Nibiru (more facts) entering the innermost parts of our solar system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 4th, 2011 marks the day that the *brown dwarf *(info)  breaks through the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere to begin  influencing the earth into convulsions and severe spasms. Earthquake  and volcanic activity will escalate from this time forward and increase  like birthpangs where the earth groans and the oceans slosh tidal waves  too and fro.
> 
> March 15, 2011 is the first of three conjunctions where the earth is  caught in the gravitational gradient lines-or the trough-that binds the  sun and brown dwarf together. The sun will be pulling one way and the  brown dwarf the other way and the predicted pole shift event will take  place. The interesting thing about this particular day is that Saturn,  the brown dwarf, the Earth and the Sun and Mars and Jupiter and Uranus  are all in alignment. The astronomy people and the media should be talking about this alignment, because rarely do seven planetary and solar bodies line up in a straight line like we see on March 15, 2011.
> 
> This gravity trough is going to be the mother of  all where the planets are lined up for a game of Tug of War. The earth will be susceptible to the brown dwarf's magnetism and flip over to match the giant's polarity like a smaller magnet flips in space for a larger one . This is the  reason why so many people are giving out warnings concerning the  conjunction and pole shift on March 15, 2011. The magnetic poles are not shifting on their own at some near future time. They are being influenced and shifted gradually by the approach of Nibiru/Planet X. The Govt knows (FEMA preparing = US Govt Bunker Map) all of this and keeps people in the dark, because there is only so many spaces in their underground bunkers. The brown dwarf crosses  the Mars orbit on June 30, 2011. Keep your eye on the earth and sun  distances as we continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee  position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location.  About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus  orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the  magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun  at 44.73 million miles. This right here is the reason that the *Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters* (What Really Happened)  and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan  and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years  to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt  politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in  underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for  themselves.
> 
> September 25, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the  second conjunction with the sun, brown dwarf, Mercury, Saturn, the Sun  and Uranus in line for another Tug of War. The sun, brown dwarf, Mercury  and Saturn are pulling the earth towards the sun in an event that will  bring the earth nearer to the sun than at any time in the last 3600  years. There are 14 days between the brown dwarf reaching perigee  position and this conjunction with the earth and sun being equidistant  to the dwarf on the 7th day. Look down in the lower left hand corner of  the Sept. 25 diagram to see the brown dwarf is now nearer the earth than  the sun at only 38 million miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2 is the day that the brown dwarf crosses Venus' orbit again to  begin trekking in the direction of earth. Our planet is still being  pulled towards the sun, but by this time we are also being pulled  forward into the massive gravity well. Two weeks go by and the brown  dwarf crossed the earth orbit line to pass directly in front of our  planet at just 22.3 million miles away, which is the nearest point in  our encounter. The brown dwarf crosses the Mars orbit line on November  14, 2011 on way to the third conjunction on November 22 where the earth  passes directly between the two once again like on March 15.
> 
> 
> 
> *Timeline:*
> 
> *Feb 11*      Nibiru between Jupiter and Mars orbits. *2.66 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *March 4*     Nibiru breaks through solar ecliptic plane to enter northern hemisphere. *2.26 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *March 15*   Saturn, Nibiru, Earth, Sun, Mars, Jupiter and Uranus are in alignment creating gravity trough
> and pole shift event. First Conjunction. *2.09 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *June 30*      Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *1.77 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Aug 3*         Nibiru crosses Earth orbit and Earth reaches Nibiru perigee position. *1.48 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Aug 18 *       Nibiru crosses Venus orbit. *1.24 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Sept 11*        Nibiru reaches perigee position at Mercury orbit. *.70 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Sept 25*        Nibiru equidistant from Sun and Earth. Second Conjunction. *.40 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Oct 2*           Nibiru at Venus orbit. *.316 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Oct 17*          Nibiru at Earth orbit and nearest position. .*24 AU from Earth* @ *22.3 million miles*.
> 
> *Nov 14  *        Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *.47 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Nov 22 *          Nibiru, Earth and Sun alignment for third and final conjunction. *.57 AU from Earth*.
> 
> Nibiru will finally be farther from the Earth than the Sun on March 1, 2012 marking 165 days from Sept. 18, 2011 that Nibiru was nearer our planet than the Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Earth Change and Pole Shift Explained
> 
> Last Timester Event Timeline
> 
> Background Info
> 
> Surviving Nibiru
> 
> Buy Survival Silver
> 
> Secret Govt Meeting
> 
> 15 Symptoms Of Nibiru
> 
> Martial Law
> 
> What Happened On 9/11
> 
> My experts123.com posting
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> March 15?
> 
> 3-15-11
> 
> Add the 3, 1, and 5, and that makes 9.  Then you leave the 11 because if you put 9 and 11 together it makes 9/11!
Click to expand...


DUDE!!!

YOU are part of the conspiracy!!

Your name is "Paulie" right? Well, you have an "l" and "i" in your name, which signifies the twin towers in between planes, with the solid l being one tower and the i being the other tower with a gap in it so symbolize the hole the 1st plane made. And the other letters "P, a , u , e" in your name? Palestinians All Unite Everywhere!!! Al Qaida hates Israel, and so does Palestinians, hence, your name "Paulie" being linked to 9-11.

Now for the really spooky part.

Your name "Paulie", slang for the common name "Paul". What is the most famous "Paul" we know? Paul Brown.....founder of the Cleveland Browns football franchise. Cleveland "Browns"???? "BROWN" Dwarf???? And what happened with the Browns? They were in Cleveland, then left to move to Baltimore, and then RETURNED to Cleveland!!! Like the Planet X Brown Dwarf was near Earth, LEFT, and now is gonna RETURN???? And when the Cleveland Browns left they went to Balitmore, changed name to "Ravens", in honor of poet Edgar Allen Poe, who wrote several of his works in the city of Sullivan's Island/Mount Pleasant, South Carolina, also home of the sports bar named "Matty's", which is owned and named after Bruce Matthews..the former NFL great who played for....................The Browns. Oh My Dear Jesus. Its right in front of us.

Sweet God O Mighty, you're a part of it dude!!


----------



## Terral

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> March 15? 3-15-11
> 
> Add the 3, 1, and 5, and that makes 9.  Then you leave the 11 because if you put 9 and 11 together it makes 9/11!



Maybe you are playing catch up on this topic. Please allow me to explain the 9/11 connection for those unaware:

NASA handed us the Nibiru/Planet X/Nemesis/Destroyer orbit chart data in the Psy-Op story of the ELEnin Comet supposedly discovered by Leonid Elenin, which is a *code name* (story) for the* ELE* (Extinction Level Event) brown dwarf currently between the Jupiter/Mars orbits from the Constellation *Leo*.

Nasa.gov Website

Click on the Nasa Website and look at the current position of the brown dwarf that has been influencing earth weather, volcanoes, earthquakes, tidal surges, magnetic pole migrations, earth wobble, migrating animal deaths, etc. since *2004* (15 Symptoms of Nibiru). 

Fast forward to September 11, 2011 to realize the brown dwarf is in *perigee position* at its closest distance to the sun, at Mercury's orbit, on the ten-year anniversary of the 9/11 attacks! The inside-job murderers of innocent Americans knew about this brown dwarf more than ten years ago, which is why 9/11/2001 (What Really Happened) was selected for that inside-job operation. This is New World Order (Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics) in-your-face ritualistic and ceremonial genocide by keeping all of this information hidden from the sheeple. 

Guess what? You want to see more? Our Congress had their 'Secret Meeting' behind closed doors about these things on *March 13, 2008* (link) almost 3 years to the day before the coming *March 15, 2011 Pole Shift Event* (my topic). The corrupt congressmen and senators and their lobbyist pals and their media liars have a warm spot in an underground bunker with Rothschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, Silverstein, Giuliani and the rest of the inside-job murderers and their Bankster puppeteers. 

Of course, the Govt shills around here will tell you all of this is a mere coincidence and everything is normal. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi paper:

It is good to see that internet investigators are picking up on my breadcrumb trail leading to this ELEnin = Nibiru WARNING that something BIG is on the horizon. 



paper1955 said:


> The only way I could possibly see elening influencing a "pole shift" on March 15 if it were in fact Nibiru, and the size and gravitational force associated with this planet are HUGE.
> 
> Thanks for the info as I had previously dismissed elening.



Again, the ELEnin Comet is the NASA/DoD "Intelligence Community" Psy-Op cover story to give out the details to their New World Order Elites, but disguised as a little comet to throw the sheeple off track. Watch for the weather/volcano/earthquake/tidal 'events' to increase DRAMATICALLY very near March 4, 2011, when the brown dwarf breaks through the solar ecliptic plane! Global Earth Change 'events' will begin to escalate out of control, until the pole shift takes place on March 15, 2011 and the crap hits the fan! 

If the earth change 'events' do not increase on or about March 4, 2011, then we have more time to prepare for the upcoming 'Event,' which I hope is the case. However, if everything does begin to escalate out of control, then get away from the coasts, fault line areas, volcanoes, Yellowstone, Mississippi River Valley from Louisiana all the way to Michigan, because Kansas is getting ready to go bye bye.

GL,

Terral

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Liability:



Liability said:


> The Real Brown Dwarf!  Is this REALLY in the area between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars?



Yes! Click here. Get prepped for March 4-15 Earth Change 'events.' 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

there is no brown dwarf anywhere near earth


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ENMteeZEQc]Nibiru Approach To Cause Yellowstone To BLOW[/ame]

RabbitHole2.com Website is awesome!

RuralSurvival.info

GL,

Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens

There is no incoming bolide, star, or other items within Sol space at this time.  According to the world's 49 reporting countries, at this time.  Elenin is a 500 foot wide ball of ice. It, to Earth in comparison, is a raindrop, for comparison.


----------



## Sheldon

Terral said:


> Hi paper:
> 
> It is good to see that internet investigators are picking up on my breadcrumb trail leading to this ELEnin = Nibiru WARNING that something BIG is on the horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> paper1955 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I could possibly see elening influencing a "pole shift" on March 15 if it were in fact Nibiru, and the size and gravitational force associated with this planet are HUGE.
> 
> Thanks for the info as I had previously dismissed elening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the ELEnin Comet is the NASA/DoD "Intelligence Community" Psy-Op cover story to give out the details to their New World Order Elites, but disguised as a little comet to throw the sheeple off track. Watch for the weather/volcano/earthquake/tidal 'events' to increase DRAMATICALLY very near March 4, 2011, when the brown dwarf breaks through the solar ecliptic plane! Global Earth Change 'events' will begin to escalate out of control, until the pole shift takes place on March 15, 2011 and the crap hits the fan!
> 
> If the earth change 'events' do not increase on or about March 4, 2011, then we have more time to prepare for the upcoming 'Event,' which I hope is the case. However, if everything does begin to escalate out of control, then get away from the coasts, fault line areas, volcanoes, Yellowstone, Mississippi River Valley from Louisiana all the way to Michigan, because Kansas is getting ready to go bye bye.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...




Quoted for posterity.

On March 5th, I'll be reporting in on all the volcanic, seismic, and climate anomalies that are supposed to occur because of this substar--or not.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

So will I.

Robert


----------



## DiveCon

Sheldon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi paper:
> 
> It is good to see that internet investigators are picking up on my breadcrumb trail leading to this ELEnin = Nibiru WARNING that something BIG is on the horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> paper1955 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I could possibly see elening influencing a "pole shift" on March 15 if it were in fact Nibiru, and the size and gravitational force associated with this planet are HUGE.
> 
> Thanks for the info as I had previously dismissed elening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the ELEnin Comet is the NASA/DoD "Intelligence Community" Psy-Op cover story to give out the details to their New World Order Elites, but disguised as a little comet to throw the sheeple off track. Watch for the weather/volcano/earthquake/tidal 'events' to increase DRAMATICALLY very near March 4, 2011, when the brown dwarf breaks through the solar ecliptic plane! Global Earth Change 'events' will begin to escalate out of control, until the pole shift takes place on March 15, 2011 and the crap hits the fan!
> 
> If the earth change 'events' do not increase on or about March 4, 2011, then we have more time to prepare for the upcoming 'Event,' which I hope is the case. However, if everything does begin to escalate out of control, then get away from the coasts, fault line areas, volcanoes, Yellowstone, Mississippi River Valley from Louisiana all the way to Michigan, because Kansas is getting ready to go bye bye.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted for posterity.
> 
> On March 5th, I'll be reporting in on all the volcanic, seismic, and climate anomalies that are supposed to occur because of this substar--or not.
Click to expand...

hey, Mtn Dew is releasing 2 new test flavors on march 6th


coincidence?


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Somebody likes my work. ;0)

Rumormillnews.com

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcETnkfeEtg"]PlanetX/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Event Timeline[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuCvTePPVQo"]RPlanetX/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Event Timeline2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_tUFBOtMJM&playnext=1&list=PL6031C6C39D0A8F23]You Wanted Pictures[/ame]

I am hoping for the best and preparing like crazy for the worst and so should you.

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Somebody likes my work. ;0)
> 
> Rumormillnews.com
> 
> PlanetX/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Event Timeline
> 
> RPlanetX/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Event Timeline2
> 
> You Wanted Pictures
> 
> I am hoping for the best and preparing like crazy for the worst and so should you.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



See Terral, you aren't the only nutcase out there.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

There are no incoming "stars" or planets incoming to sol space at this time save for Elenin, a snowball, at about 600,000 miles distance.

Robert


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Google is responsible for blocking out Nibiru images at  coordinates 5h 53m 27s_6 10' 58. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_tUFBOtMJM]Nibiru (Planet X) 100% Proof[/ame]

Then you have the LEOnid ELEnin Russian guy that no reporter on earth has interviewed and his paper trail (code name) looks contrived by our pinhead 'Intelligence Community' that is a lumbering dinosaur waiting to become extinct. The brown dwarf is approaching from the *Leo* Constellation for their *Extinction-Level Event*  and the same people who ordered the 9/11 attacks have tipped their hand  in the coded messages at work in their deception. They have nothing in  their hands. Any power they have comes from far beyond. Everything is  fixed and they cannot change it. They will all burn in the lake of fire  and goes for all their little helpers too - every damned one of them. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Comet Elenin:







500 feet dia.
composition: water ice and iron
weight:  3240 tons
risk impact chance: 0.000000411%

Source:  NASA, ESA, Chilean Comet Program, NEAR, HST, Russian Boikinor, and 41 other reporting agencies worldwide.


----------



## Terral

Dear Congressman Young and Senator Nelson and others:

Google/NASA Topic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7agsUEcclY]Nibiru (Planet X) 100% Positive Proof[/ame]

I am currently running an investigation on Google and NASA and Department of Homeland Security conspiring together to hide evidence that a brown dwarf with three moons is currently between Jupiter and Mars orbit ascending from the southern hemisphere of our solar system at 100,000 miles per hour or 2.4 million miles every day. The NASA tracking/orbit data for the Elenin Comet is a psy-op cover story for a brown dwarf 2.5 Jupiter mass sizes and powerful magnetic polarity that has been affecting Earth magnetic field, rotation and tilt since 2004. We have images of the brown dwarf with moons in tow here:






That is the blowup of the image taken before Google did this:






Google and NASA under the auspices of National Security and Intelligence are deliberately withholding lifesaving information from the American People to whom you have sworn to serve and protect. I have been tracking this object and have studied the history thoroughly and know LEOnid ELEnin code for Constellation Leo Extinction-Level Event. A Russian in New Mexico could not discover anything in that quadrant in December of 2010, because this part of space is visible in spring for the northern hemisphere. The whole cover story is a fabrication:

http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message1354798/pg1

The orbit data is provided by NASA:

http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/sbdb.cgi?sstr=elenin;orb=1;cov=1;log=0;cad=1#cad

The brown dwarf is now nearer Mars orbit than Jupiter orbit on an inbound trek around the sun on Mercury's orbit, but first a series of events will take place described fully in my post here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/154857-the-planet-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html

The brown dwarf will break through the solar ecliptic plane on March 4, 2011 to dramatically begin influencing the earth with greater ferocity. The first of three conjunctions takes place on March 15, 2011 where we have a near-seven body alignment that includes our mystery NASA comet. 







The top right and lower left diagrams show the alignment/conjunction of March 15, 2011 where the dwarf, Earth and Sun line up and our planet is caught in the gravity trough/trench to then become susceptible to brown dwarf magnetic field/polarity where the 'geological pole shift' takes place. The dwarf reaches perigee position on September 11, 2011 exactly ten years to the day of the 9/11 inside-job attacks (What Really Happened link). 

The Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters have known about this 2011 'event' for a long time, which is evidenced by the fact that the day of the third conjunction is November 22, 2011 and the day the House of Rothschild murdered JFK. The migrating animal life dying and poles migrating and super storms, volcanoes, earthquakes, rogue tides, islands sinking, the earth wobbling and about fifteen other things say a very large planetary object between the size of Jupiter and the Sun is about to make a pass within 22.3 million miles by October 17, 2011. The kickoff date is March 4, 2011 when the brown dwarf crashes through the solar ecliptic plane where all the earth change symptoms will increase dramatically. There is plenty of time right now to warn everyone in the world to:

Evacuate 100 miles from coast and 200 feet above sea level.Clear Yellowstone and the New Madrid Fault/Mississippi Valley from Louisiana to Michigan, as the north and south areas of that fault system are already visibly coming apart; and Yellowstone is bulging more with every revolution of our planet. The dwarf flight path is not on the solar ecliptic plane, but ascending higher; which allows the dwarf a better angle to tighten grip each time Yellowstone turns toward the dwarf that many call Niribu, or Planet X because of the moon formation, or the Red Kachina of Nopi prophecy. 

http://dprogram.net/2008/05/21/as-america-collapses-us-government-secret-plans-revealed/

My guess is that our Congress found out about Nibiru at the secret meeting on *March 13, 2008* almost three years to the day of our upcoming 'event.' Let me try to break this down where my elected officials under sworn oaths before their Creator and all His mighty angels can understand: *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58* These are the coordinates that you hand to your astronomer with access to a telescope in the southern hemisphere. He will show you a picture of Nibiru even nearer. Right now you can pick of the phone and save billions of people and give some chance to survive, or you can make plans for your little home-away-from-home with Google and NASA and the Justice Department, Attorney General's Office and the whole lot. This is where the Architect of the Matrix shows you two doors and by God you must choose one. The rock beneath every soul going into hiding in secret will be split apart to open up the fire of hell to consume him forever and ever, 

So help me God,

Terral ....


----------



## Toro

*Hi Senator Nelson!*

You won't know me as "Toro" but you once asked me a bunch of questions that you would definitely remember.

Anyways, since you're an astronaut and all, and you don't know who this Terral fellow is, here is a round-up!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/73081-terrals-conspiracies-compilation-thread.html


----------



## geauxtohell

Oh Damn.  We are going to be bombarded with these threads until after March 11th (or whenever) aren't we?  

When Nibiru doesn't wipe out the planet in March, will that be a government conspiracy too?


----------



## Robert_Stephens

I am simply at a loss.  I am visibly shaken. This can't be real...................my sides hurt so bad I cannot sit up very well.

Priceless.

Robert


----------



## Zander

wow, that is some good scary stuff. I am in coastal southern California - guess I will be dead soon. Nice knowing y'all!


----------



## Terral

Hi Guys:



geauxtohell said:


> Oh Damn. We are going to be bombarded with these threads until after March 11th (or whenever) aren't we?
> 
> When Nibiru doesn't wipe out the planet in March, will that be a government conspiracy too?


 
;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens

geauxtohell said:


> Oh Damn.  We are going to be bombarded with these threads until after March 11th (or whenever) aren't we?
> 
> When Nibiru doesn't wipe out the planet in March, will that be a government conspiracy too?




Yes!  Remember, we have a gov't shill guy here  and he is watching carefully.......

Robert


----------



## Douger

Who's bringing the weed ?
If the pole shifts, and all hell breaks loose. Nevermind.
I'll go buy the liquor store tomorrow.....just in case.
Can't possibly be more than 300 grand.


----------



## uscitizen

I really hope Terrel does not have any guns.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0wiAuk_kgw]Moon Tilt Final Shuffle[/ame]

Lanl.arxiv.org File

An Italian Astronomer/Dean from the University of Italy uses laser ranging data and mathematical equations saying the moon tilt has changed. The scientist says a Planet X scenario explains this phenomena.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Anyone wish to comment on Tyche? The suggested huge mass body out  past The Kuiper belt at 1.5 LY?

http://www.space.com/10863-mystery-planet-tyche-debate.html








http://www.newser.com/story/112046/new-planet-tyche-may-lie-at-outer-edge-of-solar-system.html


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> There are no incoming "stars" or planets incoming to sol space at this time save for Elenin, a snowball, at about 600,000 miles distance.
> 
> Robert



That is no 'Conspiracy Theory.' This is DENIAL of what all the evidence says for this ELEnin Comet/Nibiru Case. Are we supposed to believe that the DoD/State Dept sent their prize disinformation operative to DENY, DENY, DENY the facts told by the evidence? That must be the case, because you are not winning any debates in this Forum using what appears in the evidence. Case in point:

My Google/Nasa Conspiracy Topic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7agsUEcclY]South Pole Observatory Telescope Photograph[/ame]

Our newly acquired self-proclaimed astronomy expert can explain the meaning of these numbers to these readers:

*5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58*

Go for it hotshot and make my day. These are the coordinates of Nibiru and her moons in tow that just happen to be on the ELEnin Comet flight path. 

Anyone here can go to Google Earth and flip to Google Sky Mode and plug these coordinates into the field and see this:






You will have to zoom out of the big black rectangle to get this view, because the above coordinates place you right on top of the brown dwarf itself on an inbound trajectory flight path towards the Mercury orbit around the Sun. This is evidence of the Mother Of All Conspiracies where NASA, Google and other Govt Agencies are conspiring together to keep the Sheeple in the dark; which the black rectangle in the image above fully represents!!! What is the great Robert's reason for this seeming series of coincides? Remember that I simply ran across this evidence as part of my own Elenin/Nibiru Investigation and that these facts were brought to the table BY OTHERS. NASA and Google conspiring together to hide Planet X evidence is the mark of Fascism where Govt and Big Business work together 'against' We The People dealing in secrets that threaten our own National Security. 

The Govt and their Global Fascist Elites are holding their breath, until March 4, 2011 when the crap begins hitting the fan and NONE of this matters. By March 15, 2011 the situation around the globe will be "Every Man For Himself" and these evil people from our Govt and Google plan to hide themselves in underground bunkers. Those are the very people that Robert here was sent to protect with all of his NONSENSE and utter stupidity. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## editec

End of the world?

What?

Again?


----------



## Terral

Hi Ed:



editec said:


> End of the world? What? Again?



Nibiru/Planet X is not the end of the world. Peoples have survived this regular 3600-year 'event' for hundreds of thousands of years by preparing themselves and:

1. Getting 100 miles from the coasts and 200 feet above sea level. 
2. Getting away from fault zones like the New Madrid Fault Zone in central USA and volcanoes and especially super volcanoes like Yellowstone. 
3. Storing at least six months of food and have the guns and ammo to protect your survival gear and family. 
4. Networking with other survivalists to circle your wagons in preparation for the clueless masses who refuse to prepare and think they can waltz in and take your supplies. 

In short: Get prepared for an extended camping trip without the luxuries of our crumbling society. 

Or you can make jokes and do nothing and see what happens. The thing that you naysayers do not realize is that for every crybaby whiner troll and hater acting out on this Board there are three people thanking me for all the dedicated efforts in getting the word out. I am preparing and many others are preparing like FEMA, Russia, China and the world govt's are preparing very much without you. 

When the day comes that the crap hits the fan and you show up empty handed asking for a can of beans, then you better have something of equal value in your hands that might be 10 or 20 of 50 bucks or more. By that time these jokesters will not appear so funny ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Google is responsible for blocking out Nibiru images at  coordinates 5h 53m 27s_6 10' 58.
> 
> Nibiru (Planet X) 100% Proof
> 
> Then you have the LEOnid ELEnin Russian guy that no reporter on earth has interviewed and his paper trail (code name) looks contrived by our pinhead 'Intelligence Community' that is a lumbering dinosaur waiting to become extinct. The brown dwarf is approaching from the *Leo* Constellation for their *Extinction-Level Event*  and the same people who ordered the 9/11 attacks have tipped their hand  in the coded messages at work in their deception. They have nothing in  their hands. Any power they have comes from far beyond. Everything is  fixed and they cannot change it. They will all burn in the lake of fire  and goes for all their little helpers too - every damned one of them. ;0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



that video is nonsensical.

Google earth is kinda cool.  The SKY option is fun.  

But enter the following SKY location and see what you see (you can zoom in and out by using the mouse scroll button, by the way):

 RA 5h38m36.05s  Dec -69°05'12.09"

Copy and paste it in THIS format:  5h 38m 36.05s -69 05' 12.09


----------



## DiveCon

editec said:


> End of the world?
> 
> What?
> 
> Again?


terral is nothing but a delusional clown


----------



## Sheldon

Terral said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no incoming "stars" or planets incoming to sol space at this time save for Elenin, a snowball, at about 600,000 miles distance.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is no 'Conspiracy Theory.' This is DENIAL of what all the evidence says for this ELEnin Comet/Nibiru Case. Are we supposed to believe that the DoD/State Dept sent their prize disinformation operative to DENY, DENY, DENY the facts told by the evidence? That must be the case, because you are not winning any debates in this Forum using what appears in the evidence. Case in point:
> 
> My Google/Nasa Conspiracy Topic
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_tUFBOtMJM"]South Pole Observatory Telescope Photograph[/ame]
> 
> Our newly acquired self-proclaimed astronomy expert can explain the meaning of these numbers to these readers:
> 
> *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58*
> 
> Go for it hotshot and make my day. These are the coordinates of Nibiru and her moons in tow that just happen to be on the ELEnin Comet flight path.
> 
> Anyone here can go to Google Earth and flip to Google Sky Mode and plug these coordinates into the field and see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to zoom out of the big black rectangle to get this view, because the above coordinates place you right on top of the brown dwarf itself on an inbound trajectory flight path towards the Mercury orbit around the Sun. This is evidence of the Mother Of All Conspiracies where NASA, Google and other Govt Agencies are conspiring together to keep the Sheeple in the dark; which the black rectangle in the image above fully represents!!! What is the great Robert's reason for this seeming series of coincides? Remember that I simply ran across this evidence as part of my own Elenin/Nibiru Investigation and that these facts were brought to the table BY OTHERS. NASA and Google conspiring together to hide Planet X evidence is the mark of Fascism where Govt and Big Business work together 'against' We The People dealing in secrets that threaten our own National Security.
> 
> The Govt and their Global Fascist Elites are holding their breath, until March 4, 2011 when the crap begins hitting the fan and NONE of this matters. By March 15, 2011 the situation around the globe will be "Every Man For Himself" and these evil people from our Govt and Google plan to hide themselves in underground bunkers. Those are the very people that Robert here was sent to protect with all of his NONSENSE and utter stupidity.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...



Sigh.


Terral,


You said that Nibiru is in the Leo constellation. Then you claim that the coordinates to the missing image are hiding Nibiru.

Those coordinates are NOT in the Leo constellation! Different quadrants in the sky. You Dwarfers want to have your moon cheese and eat it too.


And of course, since a youtube video shows an image yanked from another youtube video, of a picture that, somehow, was absconded with from the SP observatory, with coordinates arbitrarily added on later... then that's proof. 

Not like someone was aware of this missing GoogleSky slide, and decided to take an image from somewhere else in the sky, photoshop the coordinates of the missing image, then upload that to youtube to try and disingenuously substantiate their Conspiracy Fairy Tale.  

Never mind that that image is in now way is similar to the other image you used as proof of your Nibiru in the other thread.



Here's the deal. The base images GoogleSky, and other online star-charts, use are photos take from two observatories from over 50 years ago. What you see on GoogleSky is all based on thousands of black and white photos from the fifties that have since been digitized.

Type "sirius" into GoogleSky. It's a cover-up to hide an alien planet! Zoom out a little bit and look for a blue "thing" at the upper part of the screen. An alien sign in the sky! (In reality, it's a reflection of the telescope lens)

If you want to find the original data that these online star-charts are based on, go here: *The STScI Digitized Sky Survey*

Type in your "Nibiru" coordinates, cast a wide net of 60 arc seconds, and see what shows up. But don't change your undies just yet, it's kind of a standard image. Personally, knowing Google, they mass uploaded the data, had some errors, and haven't messed with it since then--maybe waiting for a better compilation of images before doing it over again. There's a litany of other slides they haven't bothered to fix or replace.

My HOPE is they did this to fuck with you Dwarfers. Imagine how many more hits they've gotten when word spread about this censorship of a mystery planet.

The data is there, you just have to go to the source.

And none of this gets around that fact that you can't censor the natural night sky from thousands of amateur astronomers who would've seen your brown dwarf by now.

Think about it--if Google really is in on some cover-up, would they make it so obvious by blocking it out like this? No, they would just go out of their way to go back and separately convert, colorize, then paste that mundane base image from the STSCI database... and no one would've said a thing. When covering up a conspiracy, you make everything look as normal as possible.

Sincerely,

Sheldon, your friendly local psyops agent


----------



## Liability

The Google Earth SKY stuff is fun.  It's kind of impressive.  But it is not complete.

For example, if one goes to the coordinates I offered a few posts back:  5h 38m 36.05s -69 05' 12.09
one will SEE clearly that the "sky" has been kind of patched together.  At some levels it looks almost complete.  But at varying "depths," there are missing "pieces" all over the sky.

It's not their fault.  It's no conspiracy.  It's just that that "sky" is really big.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> The Google Earth SKY stuff is fun.  It's kind of impressive.  But it is not complete.
> 
> For example, if one goes to the coordinates I offered a few posts back:  5h 38m 36.05s -69 05' 12.09
> one will SEE clearly that the "sky" has been kind of patched together.  At some levels it looks almost complete.  But at varying "depths," there are missing "pieces" all over the sky.
> 
> It's not their fault.  It's no conspiracy.  It's just that that "sky" is really big.


just like their sat images of earth are not complete
are they trying to hide parts of the earth too?


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Google Earth SKY stuff is fun.  It's kind of impressive.  But it is not complete.
> 
> For example, if one goes to the coordinates I offered a few posts back:  5h 38m 36.05s -69 05' 12.09
> one will SEE clearly that the "sky" has been kind of patched together.  At some levels it looks almost complete.  But at varying "depths," there are missing "pieces" all over the sky.
> 
> It's not their fault.  It's no conspiracy.  It's just that that "sky" is really big.
> 
> 
> 
> just like their sat images of earth are not complete
> are they trying to hide parts of the earth too?
Click to expand...


Holy KWAP!  A NEW CONSPIwASSy!


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Google Earth SKY stuff is fun.  It's kind of impressive.  But it is not complete.
> 
> For example, if one goes to the coordinates I offered a few posts back:  5h 38m 36.05s -69 05' 12.09
> one will SEE clearly that the "sky" has been kind of patched together.  At some levels it looks almost complete.  But at varying "depths," there are missing "pieces" all over the sky.
> 
> It's not their fault.  It's no conspiracy.  It's just that that "sky" is really big.
> 
> 
> 
> just like their sat images of earth are not complete
> are they trying to hide parts of the earth too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy KWAP!  A NEW CONSPIwASSy!
Click to expand...

that must be where all those FEMA death camps are


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> just like their sat images of earth are not complete
> are they trying to hide parts of the earth too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy KWAP!  A NEW CONSPIwASSy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that must be where all those FEMA death camps are
Click to expand...


Aliens are now doing jobs Earthlings won't do?

Fuck.  This is bad.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy KWAP!  A NEW CONSPIwASSy!
> 
> 
> 
> that must be where all those FEMA death camps are
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aliens are now doing jobs Earthlings won't do?
> 
> Fuck.  This is bad.
Click to expand...

wait, wasnt Terral already on the list to be sent to one of those a year or two ago?


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that must be where all those FEMA death camps are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aliens are now doing jobs Earthlings won't do?
> 
> Fuck.  This is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, wasnt Terral already on the list to be sent to one of those a year or two ago?
Click to expand...


Maybe Terral is actually a sneaky Fifth Columnist?


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aliens are now doing jobs Earthlings won't do?
> 
> Fuck.  This is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, wasnt Terral already on the list to be sent to one of those a year or two ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe Terral is actually a sneaky Fifth Columnist?
Click to expand...

oops

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-lister-alert-shtf-on-october-1st-2009-a.html

he was


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, wasnt Terral already on the list to be sent to one of those a year or two ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Terral is actually a sneaky Fifth Columnist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-lister-alert-shtf-on-october-1st-2009-a.html
> 
> he was
Click to expand...


Maybe he WAS taken away?

This new guy could be an impostor!

See?  I keep TELLIN' everyone that these 9/11 Troofers warrant close scrutiny!


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Terral is actually a sneaky Fifth Columnist?
> 
> 
> 
> oops
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-lister-alert-shtf-on-october-1st-2009-a.html
> 
> he was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe he WAS taken away?
> 
> This new guy could be an impostor!
> 
> See?  I keep TELLIN' everyone that these 9/11 Troofers warrant close scrutiny!
Click to expand...

he must have got away
damn, i told them they needed better fences at those places
but they didnt listen


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> oops
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-lister-alert-shtf-on-october-1st-2009-a.html
> 
> he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he WAS taken away?
> 
> This new guy could be an impostor!
> 
> See?  I keep TELLIN' everyone that these 9/11 Troofers warrant close scrutiny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he must have got away
> damn, i told them they needed better fences at those places
> but they didnt listen
Click to expand...



Aliens can't even run a fucking Gitmo light years from home.

Dopey fuckers.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

What is this, above?

Robert


----------



## DiveCon

babajr said:


> If you use The STScI Digitized Sky Survey that someone else posted and put in
> 
> RA:5h 53m 27s
> Dec:-6 10' 58
> select File format: gif
> 
> You get the image that Google isn't showing. Link below shows the picture that matches the google sky image. (quoted url at top)
> 
> http://archive.stsci.edu/cgi-bin/ds...J2000&h=15.0&w=15.0&f=gif&c=none&fov=NONE&v3=


that should fix the links


----------



## DiveCon

Robert_Stephens said:


> What is this, above?
> 
> Robert


links with the http removed


----------



## Robert_Stephens

I understood the "http" lax, but the whole subject. 

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Star group cxr23.0 out in the Fornax region of the the outer edge of our Galaxy, about 29,000 LY distant.

Oh well.

Thank you,

Robert


----------



## Paulie

I'm good to go.

A friend of a friend knows John Cusack and we got a spot on the ark.


----------



## Liability

Robert_Stephens said:


> I understood the "http" lax, but the whole subject.
> 
> Robert



Robert:

Your use of the indefinite pronoun "this" makes your inquiry difficult to track.

I am gonna guess that what you are asking is "What are DiveCon and Liability talkin' about in regards to Terral's Fifth Column activities?"  The ANSWER is "it's a long story."  

The lunatic conspiracy theory whore known as Terral has previously issued dire warnings, based on his extensive "study" of whatever is authoritatively said on YouTube.  He apparently cross-references YouTube videos against one another for verification.  That's his notion of "study." If you look at DiveCons' link to a September 2009 thread, here, you can see Terral assuring us all that we'd soon be subject to martial law, forced injections of the Swine Flu inoculation poisons and that some group of people on the red list (coincidentally named Redlisters -- of which he was one) would be snatched away, first.  

I may not be doing justice to the depths of Terral's inane blather.  

Anyway, Terral has a track record of playing the gullible chicken little.  Oddly enough, he's still here.  He shouldn't be.  The rapture has come and gone according to his prior postings.  He should be long gone.  But he's HOPING that a warp speed traveling roadshow in the form of a deathstar/planet/comet will cause a pole shift, earthquakes, volcanoes, tidal waves and mass diarrhea across the Planet Earth sometime soon.  (He hates always being proved wrong.)


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> What is this, above?
> 
> Robert



Trolls feeding trolls ...

Terral


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Terral said:


> Text
> GL,
> 
> Terral


Hi, I live in Sweden and would like to ask you safe places to go during the three conjuctions.
Considering the fact that the earth only spins at 800 km/h here, maybe the norh mountains between Sweden and Norway will be sufficient?
They are about 2000 meters high at their peaks.
Do you think the tsunami will reach above those heights here?

I would be very greatful for any kind of concrete answer.

Also I'm seeing events in the news allready today. Doomsday has begun.

Best wishes and good luck. /H4LFB4CKS


----------



## Sheldon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I live in Sweden and would like to ask you safe places to go during the three conjuctions.
> Considering the fact that the earth only spins at 800 km/h here, maybe the norh mountains between Sweden and Norway will be sufficient?
> They are about 2000 meters high at their peaks.
> Do you think the tsunami will reach above those heights here?
> 
> I would be very greatful for any kind of concrete answer.
> 
> Also I'm seeing events in the news allready today. Doomsday has begun.
> 
> Best wishes and good luck. /H4LFB4CKS
Click to expand...




Buy silver, unless you want to burn in the lake of fire for all eternity.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Sheldon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I live in Sweden and would like to ask you safe places to go during the three conjuctions.
> Considering the fact that the earth only spins at 800 km/h here, maybe the norh mountains between Sweden and Norway will be sufficient?
> They are about 2000 meters high at their peaks.
> Do you think the tsunami will reach above those heights here?
> 
> I would be very greatful for any kind of concrete answer.
> 
> Also I'm seeing events in the news allready today. Doomsday has begun.
> 
> Best wishes and good luck. /H4LFB4CKS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy silver, unless you want to burn in the lake of fire for all eternity.
Click to expand...


Ass! I said "concrete" answer, not "idiot-response", you are the only one who is going to die due to your own stupidity. Good riddance.


----------



## Sheldon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I live in Sweden and would like to ask you safe places to go during the three conjuctions.
> Considering the fact that the earth only spins at 800 km/h here, maybe the norh mountains between Sweden and Norway will be sufficient?
> They are about 2000 meters high at their peaks.
> Do you think the tsunami will reach above those heights here?
> 
> I would be very greatful for any kind of concrete answer.
> 
> Also I'm seeing events in the news allready today. Doomsday has begun.
> 
> Best wishes and good luck. /H4LFB4CKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy silver, unless you want to burn in the lake of fire for all eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ass! I said "concrete" answer, not "idiot-response", you are the only one who is going to die due to your own stupidity. Good riddance.
Click to expand...



That guy you quoted? That's what he told everyone to do. 

You only have a month to get your survival kit, and supplies are limited. Climb to the tallest fjord and wait there for a few months. And don't forget to buy silver. Chop chop.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I smell socks.....


----------



## Terral

Hi Halfbacks:

Welcome to the USMB CS Forum.



H4LFB4CKS said:


> Hi, I live in Sweden and would like to ask you safe places to go during the three conjuctions.
> Considering the fact that the earth only spins at 800 km/h here, maybe the north mountains between Sweden and Norway will be sufficient?
> They are about 2000 meters high at their peaks.
> Do you think the tsunami will reach above those heights here?



First of all, the evidence says we are looking at a geological pole shift early in this encounter with Nibiru, which means a literal flipping of the north and south poles. The media is talking about a 'magnetic' pole shift that is nothing but a myth. The Earth's magnetic poles are 'migrating' in response to the approach of Nibiru, which means the Sun is having less and less of a dominant role in Earth magnetism and polarity. 

A literal geological pole shift means your current location can be at any point on earth after the pole shift is complete; and then the position is only temporary. The reason for the pole shift in March 15 is because the Earth is reacting to Nibiru's polarity and massive magnetism at the same time our planet enters the massive gravity trough. Another model says the Earth will actually flip at the second conjunction on Sept. 25, 2011, when Nibiru passes between the Sun and Earth. Personally I place more credibility with the first model and the March 15, 2011 pole shift for a complete reversal on Nov 22, 2011 at the final conjunction. In other words, the flipping of the poles that goes on throughout these three conjunctions will cancel each other out and the Earth will end up in with a similar orbit, rotation and tilt as when this all began. Hopefully this time the true north and magnetic north are nearer the same. No. I see no tsunami reaching 2000 meters high. The general guidelines for safe zones are:

100 miles from the coasts.
200 feet above sea level.
Away from fault zones, volcanoes, super volcanoes and earthquake zones.
Away from Yellowstone super volcano that is going to pop.
Away from the New Madrid Fault Zone and the entire Mississippi River Valley dividing the USA that will shake and be submerged under water.

If the rocks in the mountains around you are sharp and jagged (like out western USA), then the likelihood of falling victim to avalanches are much greater. If the rocks are smooth and you are nearer the foothills then these areas are much safer than high in the mountains.

The problem with being so high in the mountains has nothing to do with floods or water. Your problem is that the Earth magnetic field is being stretched out into space making the magnetosphere shrink nearer to the Earth surface. You will have greater susceptibility to solar wind/radiation exposure than people at say 200 feet above sea level in a thicker air-rich environment. You will have greater difficulty germinating seeds and growing foods at high elevations during and in the aftermath of these events, so you must pack away even more food reserves to survive over the long term.



H4LFB4CKS said:


> I would be very greatful for any kind of concrete answer.
> 
> Also I'm seeing events in the news allready today. Doomsday has begun.
> 
> Best wishes and good luck. /H4LFB4CKS



Peoples have lived through Nibiru for hundreds of thousands of years by making preparations and following the instructions of their leaders who have known about this regular 3600-year event throughout history. This current batch of devils in control of the world governments want to keep people in the dark to hide themselves in bunkers in order to better control and manipulate any survivors. This earth is FAR from the end of the age. God is about to do something glorious and wonderful. The *Day of the Lord* (in blue here and here and here and here) is about to begin. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Sheldon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy silver, unless you want to burn in the lake of fire for all eternity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ass! I said "concrete" answer, not "idiot-response", you are the only one who is going to die due to your own stupidity. Good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That guy you quoted? That's what he told everyone to do.
> 
> You only have a month to get your survival kit, and supplies are limited. Climb to the tallest fjord and wait there for a few months. And don't forget to buy silver. Chop chop.
Click to expand...

Fjords means the ocean you retard.


----------



## jillian

damn.. i wonder if being as nutty as the o/p is painful. 

i hope it doesn't hurt much. 

'cause, you know, we should all believe the end of the world is coming because a "contactee" says it is.


----------



## Terral

Hi Half:



H4LFB4CKS said:


> Ass! I said "concrete" answer, not "idiot-response", you are the only one who is going to die due to your own stupidity. Good riddance.



Please do not feed the trolls. We have many here at USMB.com like in the days of Noah and Sodom and Gomorrah and they always keep laughing until the crap starts hitting the fan ...

Terral


----------



## Sheldon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ass! I said "concrete" answer, not "idiot-response", you are the only one who is going to die due to your own stupidity. Good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy you quoted? That's what he told everyone to do.
> 
> You only have a month to get your survival kit, and supplies are limited. Climb to the tallest fjord and wait there for a few months. And don't forget to buy silver. Chop chop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fjords means the ocean you retard.
Click to expand...



The more time you spend on here, the less time you have to prepare your survival kit. Take as much silverware with you as possible, too.


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this, above?
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolls feeding trolls ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Nope.  It's outright mockery of your numerous failed predictions.  If you had ever been  right, we'd all be dead and you'd have been whisked off to some sanctuary or something.

How often must you prove yourself to be the singularly most gullible conspiracy lapping imbecile in the history of hoax-dom before even YOU will have to admit that you have made an ass-monkey out of yourself, in a full fledged public spectacle?  

How did the forced swine flu inoculation work out for you on that infamous DAY of the ROADBLOCKS?


----------



## DiveCon

jillian said:


> damn.. i wonder if being as nutty as the o/p is painful.
> 
> i hope it doesn't hurt much.
> 
> 'cause, you know, we should all believe the end of the world is coming because a "contactee" says it is.


i'm pretty sure he is able to get a root canal with no Novocaine


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ass! I said "concrete" answer, not "idiot-response", you are the only one who is going to die due to your own stupidity. Good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy you quoted? That's what he told everyone to do.
> 
> You only have a month to get your survival kit, and supplies are limited. Climb to the tallest fjord and wait there for a few months. And don't forget to buy silver. Chop chop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fjords means the ocean you retard.
Click to expand...

do you actually believe terral?
if so, you are an idiot


----------



## Sheldon

Terral, do you have a camera? If not, do you know someone who does? Borrow it.

Tonight, or whenever it's clear out, go outside at like 21:00. Face south. Tilt your head back by 45 degrees. Then turn your head to the right by roughly 20 degrees. Locate Orion's Belt (you can't miss it). Take a picture. Post it here, unaltered. Then we all can look at the evidence and see if it substantiates your claim.


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, wasnt Terral already on the list to be sent to one of those a year or two ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Terral is actually a sneaky Fifth Columnist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-lister-alert-shtf-on-october-1st-2009-a.html
> 
> he was
Click to expand...

those of you that havent checked this link out, really should


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That guy you quoted? That's what he told everyone to do.
> 
> You only have a month to get your survival kit, and supplies are limited. Climb to the tallest fjord and wait there for a few months. And don't forget to buy silver. Chop chop.
> 
> 
> 
> Fjords means the ocean you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you actually believe terral?
> if so, you are an idiot
Click to expand...

No, I don't. Not regarding the specifics. Only regarding the comming pole shift.
These are backed up by hard facts and a... Hunch.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fjords means the ocean you retard.
> 
> 
> 
> do you actually believe terral?
> if so, you are an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't. Not regarding the specifics. Only regarding the comming pole shift.
> These are backed up by hard facts and a... Hunch.
Click to expand...

the magnetic pole shifts are gradual, not sudden
and the ACTUAL poles havent changed
the rotational axis is still where it has always been


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you actually believe terral?
> if so, you are an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. Not regarding the specifics. Only regarding the comming pole shift.
> These are backed up by hard facts and a... Hunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the magnetic pole shifts are gradual, not sudden
> and the ACTUAL poles havent changed
> the rotational axis is still where it has always been
Click to expand...

Are you totally rejecting the theory of, the extinction of the dinosaurs due to a sudden pole shift?


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. Not regarding the specifics. Only regarding the comming pole shift.
> These are backed up by hard facts and a... Hunch.
> 
> 
> 
> the magnetic pole shifts are gradual, not sudden
> and the ACTUAL poles havent changed
> the rotational axis is still where it has always been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you totally rejecting the theory of, the extinction of the dinosaurs due to a sudden pole shift?
Click to expand...

i've never heard that theory


----------



## Obamerican

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. Not regarding the specifics. Only regarding the comming pole shift.
> These are backed up by hard facts and a... Hunch.
> 
> 
> 
> the magnetic pole shifts are gradual, not sudden
> and the ACTUAL poles havent changed
> the rotational axis is still where it has always been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you totally rejecting the theory of, the extinction of the dinosaurs due to a sudden pole shift?
Click to expand...

The theory says it was a meteor not a pole shift.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Apperantly someone is not happy with you spreading the truth. 
Do not be surprised if they also close you account here and men in black suits comes for you.
Best wishes.


----------



## DiveCon

Obamerican said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the magnetic pole shifts are gradual, not sudden
> and the ACTUAL poles havent changed
> the rotational axis is still where it has always been
> 
> 
> 
> Are you totally rejecting the theory of, the extinction of the dinosaurs due to a sudden pole shift?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The theory says it was a meteor not a pole shift.
Click to expand...

i've heard multiple possible theories for the extinction of the dinosaurs, but none of them ever include an actual pole shift, or a magnetic pole shift


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you totally rejecting the theory of, the extinction of the dinosaurs due to a sudden pole shift?
> 
> 
> 
> The theory says it was a meteor not a pole shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've heard multiple possible theories for the extinction of the dinosaurs, but none of them ever include an actual pole shift, or a magnetic pole shift
Click to expand...



I wonder if when there is a pole shift, the earth suddenly starts rotating in the other direction...in which case, we all get thrown eastward at over 1000 MPH.


----------



## Fizz

i hate to inject any sort of actual facts into your investigation but.....

isnt a brown dwarf a star?

isnt something revolving around a star a PLANET and not a MOON?

some investigation you have going, eh?!!


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Fizz said:


> i hate to inject any sort of actual facts into your investigation but.....
> 
> isnt a brown dwarf a star?
> 
> isnt something revolving around a star a PLANET and not a MOON?
> 
> some investigation you have going, eh?!!



Amen.

robert


----------



## DiveCon

holy shit, he started another thread on this very same topic


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Yahoo News is releasing information on Nibiru/Nemesis:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De0CI-pEeYI]Real Proof by Yahoo. NOT A JOKE.[/ame]

Yahoo News Space & Astronomy Page

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

This is a short list of twenty five symptoms of Nibiru the brown dwarf with multiple moons in the alignment of an *'X'* (pic) in pictures from a south pole observatory telescope. These symptoms include but are not limited to:

1. Massive migrating animal deaths taking place all over the globe (story).
2. Major super storm floods taking place everywhere (story).
3. Magnetic pole migration that has been going on since 2004 (story) and is becoming dramatic today (story).
4. Irregular weather causing food shortages (story and story).
5. Increased volcano eruptions (story).
6. Increased earthquakes (story).
7. The wobble in the earth's rotation getting worse (story).
8. Sunrise coming 2 days early in Greenland (story).
9. Yellowstone ground bulging from active magma swells (story).
  10. No media coverage (story) of Planet X/Comet Elenin calculated to pass only 22.3 million miles from earth (Post #221).
11. FEMA buying food and supplies for an expected New Madrid Fault Catastrophe (story). 
12. All planets in our solar system heating up (story).
13. Airports closing down to remark their runways (story) over magnetic pole migration. 
14. Rogue tides from rising oceans (story). 
15. Sea Level Strangeness (story).
  16. Moon out of place (story).
  17. Increased solar radiation (story).
  18. Increased sink hole activity (story) and large cracks forming (Michigan).
  19. Global Warming of all planets in our solar system (story).
  20. Unprecedented changes in sun and planets (story).
  21. Wacky Compasses: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILpefyTmsnA"]video[/ame] 
  22. Leaky magnetic field (story).
  23. Severe Winter/Epic Snow (story).
24. Mega solar flare activity (story and story).
  25. Global ocean conveyor disruption (story).

  This list could grow to more than a thousand things that are going wrong on the earth for the same reason, as this link describes 600+ things caused by global warming alone. The lying science community and media and our corrupt politicians want you to believe that human beings are causing many of these problems (link), when in reality they are all caused by the approach of a brown dwarf entering our inner solar system for a once every 3600-year orbit around our Sun. My *Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Event Timeline* (link) has the most comprehensive commentary and analysis describing a chronological sequential timeline of events that you can find anywhere on the internet. Google (my Google Forum post), NASA, the US Govt and the Media are doing everything possible to hide Nibiru (my topic) from the people in order to avoid sending the global population into panic, when in reality they are withholding valuable lifesaving information as accomplices to deliberate global genocide. 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nuvu9mUsOuw"]This Is What Google/NASA/Govt Do Not Want You To See[/ame]

  Supposedly in December 2010 a Russian discovered a mystery comet  approaching earth (story) named LEOnid ELEnin (NWO code) using a little 18-inch telescope, which stands for *Extinction-Level Event* from *Leo Constellation*. NASA provided us with the ELEnin Comet orbit diagram data (link) to create the illusion that these Nibiru &#8216;Events&#8217; will be a harmless comet show. This supposed comet (brown dwarf) reaches perigee position on *September 11, 2011* exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks. The third conjunction alignment takes place on *November 22, 2011*, or the same day that JFK was murdered. The Global Banksters, their bought-and-paid-for corrupt politicians and their Media mogals are right now loading food and supplies into *underground bunkers* (story) in preparation for Nibiru, while you are being left out of the information loop to be caught by surprise on March 4, 2011, when the brown dwarf breaks through the solar ecliptic plane. FEMA is preparing for Nibiru under the disguise of getting ready for a *New Madrid Fault Line Catastrophe* (story) while you sit there unprepared. 

  The *House of Rothschild* (planned and financed 9/11 attacks) siphoned off all your wealth with his *Global Banking Cartel* ('None Dare Call It Conspiracy') and is now printing the fiat dollar to oblivion to destroy the US/Global Economies to now lead the world to war. Then he can finance both sides all over again like in Nazi Germany with Adolf Hitler and his concentration camps and gas ovens and railway cars filled with Jews and then lye for shoveling out into mountains of fertilizer to feed his master race. The number one reason that *the USA is destroyed* (my topic) is because you allowed a *Rothschild central bank* (Creature From Jekyll Island) to set up shop and steal you blind and the Rockefeller&#8217;s and Morgan&#8217;s and their lot are his American Bankster little helpers. 

  All of these things have a common denominator and they all point to the approach of *a brown dwarf* between the size of Jupiter and the Sun that has been affecting Earth climate, magnetic field, orbit and tilt since about 2004 and the symptoms are about to become FAR worse after March 4, 2011. I have gone to great effort in order to present you with the red pill (pic), so that you can wake up from the Media-induced trance and see the real world and what is about to happen; or you can laugh with the trolls and shills to wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. 

I personally am hoping all of this is a dream and hoping for the best, while also prepping for the worst-case scenario and so should you.

Earth Change and Pole Shift Explained

Last Timester Event Timeline

Background Info

Surviving Nibiru

Buy Survival Silver

Secret Govt Meeting

Martial Law

What Happened On 9/11

My experts123.com posting

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Obamerican

Another thread on this????


----------



## SFC Ollie

Terral do you ever actually read this shit? 

"WISE launched on Dec. 14, 2009 to begin a *10-month mission* to collect data to be stitched together into a composite map of the entire sky.......

Over the course of its mission, WISE *scanned the sky 1 1/2 times*, taking about 1.8 million images of asteroids, stars and galaxies........

In late* September 2010*, WISE ran out of the coolant needed to chill its infrared detectors."



Mission accomplished asshole. And then they even extended the mission without coolant. DUH!


----------



## Robert_Stephens

There is simply no way to coherently address this craziness. He DOES qualify every single asinine post with, _"I hope this is all a sham, and hope everything is okay, but......."_

I think he is doing this all as a joke. If he is serious, they intern people like this for severe insanity.

Robert


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert cool:



Robert_Stephens said:


> There is simply no way to coherently address this craziness. He DOES qualify every single asinine post with, _"I hope this is all a sham, and hope everything is okay, but......."_
> 
> I think he is doing this all as a joke. If he is serious, they intern people like this for severe insanity.
> 
> Robert



These warnings are sent out in the form of 'Conspiracy THEORIES' that readers can take seriously or with a grain of salt. Robert is here to insist that everything is 'normal' and indeed 'very normal' and that this Terral guy is insane. However, a sane person would simply wait until after March 15, 2011 and make that declaration when nothing happens. Right? The problem with your hypothesis is that serious repercussions exist for everyone on earth if the substance of my warning turns out to be real. 

I am telling you and everyone else that my current investigation says the ELEnin Comet approaching earth right now (2.5 AU) at 100,000 miles per hour and 2.4 million miles every day is a brown dwarf with multiple moons. My research turned up the exact coordinates of this incoming object at 5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58. So I go to Google Sky and plug in the coordinates to find this (pic) and Robert here seems to believe that a big empty black box at the EXACT LOCATION is 'normal' and indeed 'very normal.' However, Robert has also offered no reasonable answer as to why Google is blocking out these images, because there is no reasonable answer other than Google and NASA are hiding something (topic). 

This is the kind of evidence that real Truthers see as facts pointing to a 'Conspiracy,' which is the very reason this particular USMB Forum was launched in the first place. But, Robert is not here to share his conspiracy theories, because he is here to push the Google/NASA/Govt ELEnin Comet Cover Story and the Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Agenda by throwing rocks at me for simply writing about what appears to be the MOTHER of all conspiracies. Are we supposed to believe that this white shoe NASA pinhead shows up at the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum just in time to tamp down evidence of Nibiru breaking through the ecliptic plane on March 4, 2011 in anticipation of the *March 15, 2011* pole shift 'event' that so *many others are warning about* (topic)???

According to Robert there are a LOT of coincidences surrounding the ELEnin Comet/Nibiru Topic and the guy sending out the warnings is insane 'in his opinion.' For the record, an insane man could hardly sit down and run this kind of thorough investigation that continues to turn up more evidence that a brown dwarf is indeed heading towards the Sun for a tight orbit that happens once every 3600 years. If this turns out to be another false flag, then I will be very surprised. If this were a false flag, then the DoD would have sent someone to tell my side of the story that would not come to pass. Robert is here doing the exact opposite, which should raise a ton of red flags ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Half:



H4LFB4CKS said:


> Apperantly someone is not happy with you spreading the truth.
> Do not be surprised if they also close you account here and men in black suits comes for you.
> Best wishes.



Our Intelligence Community is run under the auspices of Artificial Intelligence Oracle Super Computers fed all available information for running a series of computer-generated threat assessment simulations. Oracle does not view Terral as a threat, because nobody believes him. ;0) In fact, Oracle knows that I firmly believe that the USA 'is' worthy of destruction (my topic) and that Nibiru is doing God's work of destroying a wicked and perverse generation. 

This is my warning post from April 20, 2009 that still holds true today. I have written everyone in authority about the 9/11 inside job and the entire US Govt on the Federal, State and Local level is corrupt to the core and could not care less about bringing anyone to 911Justice. Oracle sends out threat assessment red flags about sources that people 'do' believe and I am definitely not in that crowd. I have a 'demon' ... too. Besides, they only have to keep the people deluded for about two more weeks, when the crap begins to hit the fan in a big way. March 15, 2011 will be here before you know it and none of this will matter.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Every single thing this person has posted is false. It is a lie and not true. We can wait till March 15, whatever that means, but this is a sham. Totally.

Robert


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> Every single thing this person has posted is false.



I have challenged the johnny-come-lately new kid on the block to point out 'any' false statements in my presentations of:

What Really Happened On 9/11.

What Really Happened At the Pentagon on 9/11.

Govt Reports Prove 9/11 Inside Job.

The Empty Hole Outside Shanksville On 9/11

The WTC-7 Controlled Demolition Inside-Job Implosion 

These are long and drawn-out presentations of 'the' truth that Robert here cannot refute in a million years. I cannot 'quote >>' from Robert's defense of the Official Cover Story LIES, because he was sent here to run diversion for the Comet ELEnin/Nibiru Govt Cover Story that says a brown dwarf with multiple moons (pic) is really a harmless comet. 

Google And NASA Are Hiding Nibiru Images

If I am the liar, then what appears in the sky at these coordinates? *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58* Why do I go to Google Sky and see a black empty box (pic)?? What is Robert's 'normal' and 'very normal' reason for Google hiding these images? Please say something that makes one lick of sense!



Robert_Stephens said:


> It is a lie and not true. We can wait till March 15, whatever that means, but this is a sham. Totally.
> 
> Robert



Robert cannot wait until after March 4, 2011 when the crap starts hitting the fan in anticipation of the March 15, 2011 pole shift 'event,' because he will be tucked away in some underground bunker somewhere and he can stop all this LYING at the USMB. Mike at PatrioticSpace is giving out this warning:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv0uNwf8Db4"]Preparations For Extinction-Level Event Continue[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQO5UALVhIM]Armageddon or Hot Air? Earth braced for 'Strongest Sun Storm'[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dQsBbiWby8]Indonesia Is Sinking[/ame]

Go through the short video to realize the river is not overflowing, but the rogue ocean tides are rising and covering up the land. Nibiru is approaching earth from the southern hemisphere and the massive gravity well is pulling waters 'south' like the moon affects our tides.

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> This is a short list of twenty five symptoms of Nibiru the brown dwarf with multiple moons in the alignment of an *'X'* (pic) in pictures from a south pole observatory telescope. These symptoms include but are not limited to:
> 
> 1. Massive migrating animal deaths taking place all over the globe (story).
> 2. Major super storm floods taking place everywhere (story).
> 3. Magnetic pole migration that has been going on since 2004 (story) and is becoming dramatic today (story).
> 4. Irregular weather causing food shortages (story and story).
> 5. Increased volcano eruptions (story).
> 6. Increased earthquakes (story).
> 7. The wobble in the earth's rotation getting worse (story).
> 8. Sunrise coming 2 days early in Greenland (story).
> 9. Yellowstone ground bulging from active magma swells (story).
> 10. No media coverage (story) of Planet X/Comet Elenin calculated to pass only 22.3 million miles from earth (Post #221).
> 11. FEMA buying food and supplies for an expected New Madrid Fault Catastrophe (story).
> 12. All planets in our solar system heating up (story).
> 13. Airports closing down to remark their runways (story) over magnetic pole migration.
> 14. Rogue tides from rising oceans (story).
> 15. Sea Level Strangeness (story).
> 16. Moon out of place (story).
> 17. Increased solar radiation (story).
> 18. Increased sink hole activity (story) and large cracks forming (Michigan).
> 19. Global Warming of all planets in our solar system (story).
> 20. Unprecedented changes in sun and planets (story).
> 21. Wacky Compasses: video
> 22. Leaky magnetic field (story).
> 23. Severe Winter/Epic Snow (story).
> 24. Mega solar flare activity (story and story).
> 25. Global ocean conveyor disruption (story).
> 
> This list could grow to more than a thousand things that are going wrong on the earth for the same reason, as this link describes 600+ things caused by global warming alone. The lying science community and media and our corrupt politicians want you to believe that human beings are causing many of these problems (link), when in reality they are all caused by the approach of a brown dwarf entering our inner solar system for a once every 3600-year orbit around our Sun. My *Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Event Timeline* (link) has the most comprehensive commentary and analysis describing a chronological sequential timeline of events that you can find anywhere on the internet. Google (my Google Forum post), NASA, the US Govt and the Media are doing everything possible to hide Nibiru (my topic) from the people in order to avoid sending the global population into panic, when in reality they are withholding valuable lifesaving information as accomplices to deliberate global genocide.
> 
> This Is What Google/NASA/Govt Do Not Want You To See
> 
> Supposedly in December 2010 a Russian discovered a mystery comet  approaching earth (story) named LEOnid ELEnin (NWO code) using a little 18-inch telescope, which stands for *Extinction-Level Event* from *Leo Constellation*. NASA provided us with the ELEnin Comet orbit diagram data (link) to create the illusion that these Nibiru Events will be a harmless comet show. This supposed comet (brown dwarf) reaches perigee position on *September 11, 2011* exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks. The third conjunction alignment takes place on *November 22, 2011*, or the same day that JFK was murdered. The Global Banksters, their bought-and-paid-for corrupt politicians and their Media mogals are right now loading food and supplies into *underground bunkers* (story) in preparation for Nibiru, while you are being left out of the information loop to be caught by surprise on March 4, 2011, when the brown dwarf breaks through the solar ecliptic plane. FEMA is preparing for Nibiru under the disguise of getting ready for a *New Madrid Fault Line Catastrophe* (story) while you sit there unprepared.
> 
> The *House of Rothschild* (planned and financed 9/11 attacks) siphoned off all your wealth with his *Global Banking Cartel* ('None Dare Call It Conspiracy') and is now printing the fiat dollar to oblivion to destroy the US/Global Economies to now lead the world to war. Then he can finance both sides all over again like in Nazi Germany with Adolf Hitler and his concentration camps and gas ovens and railway cars filled with Jews and then lye for shoveling out into mountains of fertilizer to feed his master race. The number one reason that *the USA is destroyed* (my topic) is because you allowed a *Rothschild central bank* (Creature From Jekyll Island) to set up shop and steal you blind and the Rockefellers and Morgans and their lot are his American Bankster little helpers.
> 
> All of these things have a common denominator and they all point to the approach of *a brown dwarf* between the size of Jupiter and the Sun that has been affecting Earth climate, magnetic field, orbit and tilt since about 2004 and the symptoms are about to become FAR worse after March 4, 2011. I have gone to great effort in order to present you with the red pill (pic), so that you can wake up from the Media-induced trance and see the real world and what is about to happen; or you can laugh with the trolls and shills to wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe.
> 
> I personally am hoping all of this is a dream and hoping for the best, while also prepping for the worst-case scenario and so should you.
> 
> Earth Change and Pole Shift Explained
> 
> Last Timester Event Timeline
> 
> Background Info
> 
> Surviving Nibiru
> 
> Buy Survival Silver
> 
> Secret Govt Meeting
> 
> Martial Law
> 
> What Happened On 9/11
> 
> My experts123.com posting
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



Terral, 

Would you be willing to type the disclaimer "Sorry bout that" at the top of each of your posts?  

I think I can speak for the majority of people here that we deserve an apology for your posts.

All Up Inside of That,
xotoxi


----------



## uscitizen

Terral, I told you in another thread that I would put the moon back when I was done testing.
for a while anyway.  I have a use for earths moon.


----------



## Liability

Greeting to Yall:

A round of pos rep if you can succinctly describe the symptoms which Nibiru, the warp speed moving Brown Death Dwarf Star/Planet/Comet-induced Earth magnetic pole shift has on the "brain" of Terral!

Good Luck,

Terran-Liability


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

While I do not subscribe to the 'end of the world' conclusions of the makers of this video, a lot of 'Nibiru symptoms' are listed in their warnings.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD_gRoLhfNk]2011-2012 Pole Shift Planet X/Nibiru[/ame]

The earth is still a LONG way before the end of the age events of Matthew 24 take place. We are now witnessing how the '*Day of the Lord*' (in blue here and here and here) begins. Elijah the 'prophet' stands at the door as the voice crying in the wilderness that a godless people will not hear, but those called by God will be saved to enter into the coming Kingdom of Heaven on earth.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi X:



xotoxi said:


> Terral,
> 
> Would you be willing to type the disclaimer "Sorry bout that" at the top of each of your posts?
> 
> I think I can speak for the majority of people here that we deserve an apology for your posts.
> 
> All Up Inside of That,
> xotoxi



Terral owes nobody any apology! This is the kind of stupidity and nonsense that comes from the other side of the 'Conspiracy Theory' Debate. I have presented a 'theory' or a 'proposal' or a 'hypothesis' that includes 'claims' and 'evidentiary support' from which these readers have the opportunity to draw 'conclusions' that match mine OR the conclusions of somebody else. Your job as my debating 'adversary' is to show us your proof that all of these things point to SOMETHING ELSE. 

I cannot show you the evidence from my original Youtube account that I have had for years and years, because Google stepped in and terminated my account. However, my investigation did turn up evidence and pictures from this video:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nuvu9mUsOuw"]Google And NASA Conspire To Hide Nibiru (Planet X) Information From Public[/ame]

This is the video that provided me the location coordinates of Nibiru at:

*5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58*

So I go to Google Sky and plug in the coordinate to find this:







You want me to apologize for the fact that Google and NASA appear to be hiding something? What is 'your' Conspiracy Theory explanation? This is the CONSPIRACY THEORY Forum in case you are lost! For Xotoxi to show up at the CONSPIRACY THEORY Forum in search of apologies is ridiculous, when you are supposed to have an answer that makes sense about WHAT Google and NASA are hiding? I keep referring to NASA as part of this conspiracy to keep the sheeple peasants in the dark because of this:

NASA Orbit Diagram For ELEnin Comet

This comet discovered by a fictional LEOnid ELEnin Russian is *code* (link) for *Extinction-Level Event* from *LEO Constellation *(Nibiru Timeline), which just happens to be the very location where the image is blocked by Google. These people are telling you what is going to happen in their coded message, but you have to wake up and see the handwriting on the wall. Coincidence? You try and prove that. Next we have the NASA data itself that says this particular recently-discovered comet reaches perigee position nearest the Sun on *September 11, 2011* exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks. Again, these people are communicating their intentions and predicting future events by the codes they are writing on the wall right before your eyes. 

Then we have the NASA orbit data that says the third conjunction takes place on *November 22, 2011*, or the same day that JFK was murdered in cold blood by the House of Rothschild like Abe Lincoln:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFIlX0HjkmI"]Rothschild Versus US Presidents[/ame]

Then we have all of the earth change evidence in the opening post saying that a brown dwarf is indeed approaching our planet, which is causing ALL of these things to manifest themselves with greater intensity and regularity. All we need from my debating adversaries and whiners and crybabies and Govt shills is for you to give us YOUR theory on what the hell is going on that makes one lick of sense. 

The very act of running a fact-finding investigation to support a THEORY means following the evidence trail wherever that might go and everything today says we are looking at Nibiru/Planet X about to break through the ecliptic plane to begin ravaging earth from the northern hemisphere, which is another situation entirely. The evidence says these three bodies (Sun, Dwarf, Earth) will go through three alignments (March 15, Sept. 25, Nov. 22), which corresponds to the 'three shakings' of Nopi prophecy. I would be very happy if these things are moved back to 2012 or 2025 or some point in the distant future, but unfortunately the evidence continues to point in the direction of Nibiru showing up sooner than you think.

Of course I hope to make retractions with explanations of what went wrong with the data supporting the evidence in case nothing happens. However, the reality is that most of you will not be around to say anything if these are truly the facts that NONE of my debating opponents are ready to disprove. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Ok, You win Terral,  I will not again post to anything you post or say.

GL,

And the Apocalypse is in Matthew 24 and Luke 17:21, Mark 13, as well as Rev. 19, and the Pentitute must pass before the end, according to the Apocrapha, as given to the saints by the tablets of antioch, by Christ himself.  That is not for another 1200 years.....

In Christ,

GL, always,

Robert


----------



## ftownballa

Terral you are absolutley right, i have a very good friend who  works for naval intelligence and is telling me everything that you are saying, except that he dosent believe we will have a pole shift in march but most likely in Oct-beginning of November when the brown dwarf flys by us-but he did say beginning in March we will start to see some major quakes and volcanoe eruptions start to happen and super storms but what he was told is that  a full pole shift probably wont happen till Oct. As for you Robert, you must be a schill for the government with that NASA logo as an avatar, for one thing the government will never announce this to avoid panic, and you cant believe a word nasa says because they are a government function-you people need to listen and listen good to this terral guy, he knows what he is talking about, this isn't a comet it's a brown dwarf and this is all ready raising havoc with the sun and in a few weeks it will be raising hell with all the planets not just earth-so please keep your eyes to the sky and all the schills on this forum need to shut the hell up and let the truth be told-God bless.


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:

The DoD/State Dept Disinformation Operatives fail to understand the underlying basis and purpose of these 'Conspiracy Theory' Forums.



Robert_Stephens said:


> Ok, You win Terral,  I will not again post to anything you post or say.
> 
> GL,
> 
> And the Apocalypse is in Matthew 24 and Luke 17:21, Mark 13, as well as Rev. 19, and the Pentitute must pass before the end, according to the Apocrapha, as given to the saints by the tablets of antioch, by Christ himself.  That is not for another 1200 years.....
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> GL, always,
> 
> Robert



First of all, I have written more posts about God, His Word and This Creation than all of my critics here combined BY FAR (CF.com, BibleDebateForum.com, etc..). Secondly, I have NEVER intimated that we are looking at the 'end of the age' (Matt. 24) for even one second. That is exactly what I argue against in my *Challenge To Dr. Bill Deagle And Dr. True Ott* (link) that I encourage Robert to try and debunk. Do it! Make my day hotshot, because the son of man knows 10,000,000 times more about *God's Living Word *(diagram) than all of his debating opponents on all of these Boards combined and that is a massive understatement. 

Thirdly, Robert disqualified himself from judging anyone in these debates in the moment you decided to challenge my explanations from the opposing corner. That right to pass judgment belongs to these readers who look at all the evidence and decide if Terral, or Robert, or DiveBomb, or Ollie, or anyone else is *approved by men* (1Cor. 11:19) and before *God* (2Tim. 2:15). My duty and purpose is to *please GOD* and not men. Galatians 1:10. 

The fact is that Robert has no explanation at all for all of these seeming coincidences and we have already reached the point of no return where billions will perish no matter what anyone says or does. Those not washed away or killed in earthquakes, volcanoes, etc. will starve to death in the aftermath, because there is simply not enough food to feed them; when the crap hits the fan. That is why my elected officials are silent and the local News will not carry the story and why the Elite are going into underground bunkers to escape Nibiru 'and' the masses of starving people left to fend for themselves in a desperate battle for survival.  

This guy cannot answer my challenge concerning the 9/11 Inside Job or anything else, because every word is true and he very well knows it. The only hope for this guy from day one of his white shoe boy arrival was to wave his arms around and create a distraction so YOU will not have time to prepare. Time is growing short. My current position for everyone is: Nibiru is coming. Prep or perish.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Meister

ftownballa said:


> Terral you are absolutley right, i have a very good friend who  works for naval intelligence and is telling me everything that you are saying, except that he dosent believe we will have a pole shift in march but most likely in Oct-beginning of November when the brown dwarf flys by us-but he did say beginning in March we will start to see some major quakes and volcanoe eruptions start to happen and super storms but what he was told is that  a full pole shift probably wont happen till Oct. As for you Robert, you must be a schill for the government with that NASA logo as an avatar, for one thing the government will never announce this to avoid panic, and you cant believe a word nasa says because they are a government function-you people need to listen and listen good to this terral guy, he knows what he is talking about, this isn't a comet it's a brown dwarf and this is all ready raising havoc with the sun and in a few weeks it will be raising hell with all the planets not just earth-so please keep your eyes to the sky and all the schills on this forum need to shut the hell up and let the truth be told-God bless.



Oh brother.....a 1 post newbeee telling the rest of us that we need to shut the hell up. 
There are a lot of amature astronomers that would jump at the chance to be the first to break the news about a dwarf star....I being one of them.  I can't find squat in the sky that looks to be a moving dwarf star object.  If it's as close as you and Terral say....we should have no problem locating it.  But thanks for your bull shit, and may I give you a humble welcome to the board.  You will fit in nicely.


----------



## Terral

Hi ftown:

Thank you very much for writing and for bringing up a point that I chose deliberately to avoid, but now will address here:



ftownballa said:


> Terral you are absolutely right, i have a very good friend who  works for naval intelligence and is telling me everything that you are saying, except that he doesn't believe we will have a pole shift in march but most likely in Oct-beginning of November when the brown dwarf flies by us-but he did say beginning in March we will start to see some major quakes and volcano eruptions start to happen and super storms but what he was told is that  a full pole shift probably wont happen till Oct.




First of all, mine is a Navy family and I also have contacts that are not mentioned on this Board for good reasons. Everything here is presented as a 'conspiracy theory' so God's people are warned sufficiently and the Devil's sons can believe whatever they want to believe. Next, another running model agrees with your source that the pole shift will take place later in our Nibiru encounter, but not in October. The model says Nibiru is still too far away to overcome the Sun's electromagnetic hold on the earth for the March 15, 2011 conjunction. The model says that the geological pole shift will take place on September 25, 2011, at the second conjunction, when Nibiru passes between the Sun and Earth. 

While I feel the second model is more accurate and more likely to be true, my warnings about the *March 15, 2011* are aligned with those warnings about the very same day that appear to be everywhere (my topic). Why am I stating what appears to be an incorrect hypothesis that other models disprove in all of these posts? That is simple: The March 15, 2011 conjunction is the first critical 'event' for which my warnings are sent out for you to 'prepare.' If you are ready on March, 15, 2011, then you should be ready for the second (Sept. 25) and third (Nov. 22) conjunction/alignment events. However, should I spend countless hours debunking the March 15 conjunction warnings, THEN some will wait to September to begin preparations and perhaps perish. Therefore, I concluded that sending out warnings about the 'first' conjunction is best for everyone involved. 

For the record: The *Sept. 25, 2011 Pole Shift Model* says a reversal (flip back to somewhere near normal) will take place at the third conjunction on *Nov. 22, 2011*, when Nibiru is moving away from Earth and the Sun regains magnetic polarity control of the earth. This is a point that I will not continue to elaborate on in other threads, because this only complicates an already complicated topic.



ftownballa said:


> As for you Robert, you must be a schill for the government with that NASA logo as an avatar, for one thing the government will never announce this to avoid panic ...



The fact that Robert works for the DoD/State Dept Counterintelligence/terrorism Unit (How To Spot) is plainly obvious to me by the substance of his testimony. He and Alex Jones and David Beach work for the same Disinformation Counter-terrorism Unit right out of the Pentagon like Dylan Avery (Loose Change Brats) and Russell Pickering their handler and Craig Ranke and Aldo (CIT boys) and their handler Michael Anderson (PilotsForTruth admin = Painter), so on and so forth. They give themselves away by the terms they choose and especially those they refuse to use. 

I have dealt with many of these DoD ops over the years and rate Robert at a 5 out of 10, or somewhere in the middle on the intelligence ladder. The DoD required an arm-waiving diversion-creating name-calling bag of hot air for this op, which is evidenced by the fact that he cannot debate 9/11 or Swine11 or the current US/Global Economic Implosion to save his own soul. His purpose here is merely to distract people from taking action, so March 4-15, 2011 sneaks up and you are not prepared.    



ftownballa said:


> ... and you cant believe a word nasa says because they are a government function[. Y]ou people need to listen and listen good to this terral guy, he knows what he is talking about, this isn't a comet it's a brown dwarf and this is all ready raising havoc with the sun ....



The brown dwarf is raising havoc with EVERYTHING all around us, but the 'many' are prepared beforehand for destruction and will refuse to believe. In other words, the son of man will find a world-full of believers on the other side of this Nibiru encounter and the scoffers and mockers can 'perish.' ;0)



ftownballa said:


> ... and in a few weeks it will be raising hell with all the planets not just earth-so please keep your eyes to the sky and all the schills on this forum need to shut the hell up and let the truth be told-God bless.



No! Let the Govt shills and liars continue raising their voices, so all of God's mighty angels can hear every single word. That is how they earn even LOWER positions in the lake of fire. The son of man has returned from the future where these liars could only be pushed down into the fiery cauldron of the lake of fire so far; but NOW they can be pushed down into the throat of their father Satan to be consumed bit by bit by bit for all the ages to come; from *the outside in the presence of the Lamb* (pic) 'and' from the inside (Fig 3). 

Note carefully that the liars and murderers and thieves are not first in line for the lake of fire. The first in line are the *cowards and unbelievers *(Rev. 21:8) and God knows we are looking at a world filled with unbelieving cowards as we speak ...

Thanks again for writing,

Terral


----------



## ftownballa

Meister said:


> ftownballa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral you are absolutley right, i have a very good friend who  works for naval intelligence and is telling me everything that you are saying, except that he dosent believe we will have a pole shift in march but most likely in Oct-beginning of November when the brown dwarf flys by us-but he did say beginning in March we will start to see some major quakes and volcanoe eruptions start to happen and super storms but what he was told is that  a full pole shift probably wont happen till Oct. As for you Robert, you must be a schill for the government with that NASA logo as an avatar, for one thing the government will never announce this to avoid panic, and you cant believe a word nasa says because they are a government function-you people need to listen and listen good to this terral guy, he knows what he is talking about, this isn't a comet it's a brown dwarf and this is all ready raising havoc with the sun and in a few weeks it will be raising hell with all the planets not just earth-so please keep your eyes to the sky and all the schills on this forum need to shut the hell up and let the truth be told-God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.....a 1 post newbeee telling the rest of us that we need to shut the hell up.
> There are a lot of amature astronomers that would jump at the chance to be the first to break the news about a dwarf star....I being on of them.  I can't find squat in the sky that looks to be a moving dwarf star object.  If it's as close as you and Terral say....we should have no problem locating it.  But thanks for your bull shit, and may I give you a humble welcome to the board.  You will fit in nicely.
Click to expand...

 Hey FU-bit*h-you'll die like the rest of us your ignorant sob-have a great day narc!


----------



## Meister

ftownballa said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ftownballa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral you are absolutley right, i have a very good friend who  works for naval intelligence and is telling me everything that you are saying, except that he dosent believe we will have a pole shift in march but most likely in Oct-beginning of November when the brown dwarf flys by us-but he did say beginning in March we will start to see some major quakes and volcanoe eruptions start to happen and super storms but what he was told is that  a full pole shift probably wont happen till Oct. As for you Robert, you must be a schill for the government with that NASA logo as an avatar, for one thing the government will never announce this to avoid panic, and you cant believe a word nasa says because they are a government function-you people need to listen and listen good to this terral guy, he knows what he is talking about, this isn't a comet it's a brown dwarf and this is all ready raising havoc with the sun and in a few weeks it will be raising hell with all the planets not just earth-so please keep your eyes to the sky and all the schills on this forum need to shut the hell up and let the truth be told-God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.....a 1 post newbeee telling the rest of us that we need to shut the hell up.
> There are a lot of amature astronomers that would jump at the chance to be the first to break the news about a dwarf star....I being one of them.  I can't find squat in the sky that looks to be a moving dwarf star object.  If it's as close as you and Terral say....we should have no problem locating it.  But thanks for your bull shit, and may I give you a humble welcome to the board.  You will fit in nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey FU-bit*h-you'll die like the rest of us your ignorant sob-have a great day narc!
Click to expand...


WOW!  narc?   I see you have limited brain capacity, must be a bitch going through life like that.  I only stated what I haven't found, and I should have.  If this is the best response you have for me....then you are an EPIC FAIL.  live it, breath it, embrace it


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister and ftownballa:



Meister said:


> ftownballa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FU-bit*h-you'll die like the rest of us your ignorant sob-have a great day narc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  narc?   I see you have limited brain capacity, must be a bitch going through life like that.  I only stated what I haven't found, and I should have.  If this is the best response you have for me....then you are an EPIC FAIL.  live it, breath it, embrace it
Click to expand...













In reality this is no laughing matter. Just keep looking at my avatar above, because *Nibiru is coming. Prep or perish ...*

GL,

Terral


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Hi Meister and ftownballa:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ftownballa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FU-bit*h-you'll die like the rest of us your ignorant sob-have a great day narc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  narc?   I see you have limited brain capacity, must be a bitch going through life like that.  I only stated what I haven't found, and I should have.  If this is the best response you have for me....then you are an EPIC FAIL.  live it, breath it, embrace it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality this is no laughing matter. Just keep looking at my avatar above, because *Nibiru is coming. Prep or perish ...*
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Nibiru (by whatever name or names it may be "known") is absolutely 100% certainly NOT coming.

Not today.  Not March 4, 2011.  Not March 15, 2011.

Never.

There is not a single solitary reasonably credible scintilla of evidence to support this blithering nonsense.  None.  

I guarantee you that there will be no pole shift on planet Earth on or before March 15, 2011.

In fact, Terral, I will make it a bet:

(A)  If Nibiru shows up on or before March 15, 2011 and can be shown to have moved the magnetic poles on good old planet Earth even 1 degree in ANY direction, I will immediately quit posting here at USMB forever.  (B) If it doesn't show up and there is no magnetic pole shift of 1 degree or more (much less one that can be linked to the invisible brown dwarf star that travels at faster than light speeds with a planet in orbit around it for the entire ride), then YOU will stop posting here starting on midnight of the Ides of March into the early morning hours of March 16 and never return to post again.  

You down wid dis shizzat?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Meister said:


> ftownballa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.....a 1 post newbeee telling the rest of us that we need to shut the hell up.
> There are a lot of amature astronomers that would jump at the chance to be the first to break the news about a dwarf star....I being one of them.  I can't find squat in the sky that looks to be a moving dwarf star object.  If it's as close as you and Terral say....we should have no problem locating it.  But thanks for your bull shit, and may I give you a humble welcome to the board.  You will fit in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FU-bit*h-you'll die like the rest of us your ignorant sob-have a great day narc!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW!  narc?   I see you have limited brain capacity, must be a bitch going through life like that.  I only stated what I haven't found, and I should have.  If this is the best response you have for me....then you are an EPIC FAIL.  live it, breath it, embrace it
Click to expand...


I smell more socks.....


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meister and ftownballa:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ftownballa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FU-bit*h-you'll die like the rest of us your ignorant sob-have a great day narc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  narc?   I see you have limited brain capacity, must be a bitch going through life like that.  I only stated what I haven't found, and I should have.  If this is the best response you have for me....then you are an EPIC FAIL.  live it, breath it, embrace it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality this is no laughing matter. Just keep looking at my avatar above, because *Nibiru is coming. Prep or perish ...*
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


If you want to talk reality, Terral......why can't I find this dwarf star?  It should be easy to see it, if what you say is true.


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> If I am the liar, then what appears in the sky at these coordinates? *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58* Why do I go to Google Sky and see a black empty box



If it's there in the sky, have one of your cohorts take a picture of it and send it to you so you can display it here.

Is it really that difficult for you to understand?


----------



## Meister

I was just at Google-Sky, it's not blacked out on those coordinates. 

But it does make for a good conspiracy


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing this person has posted is false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have challenged the johnny-come-lately new kid on the block to point out 'any' false statements in my presentations of:
> 
> What Really Happened On 9/11.
> 
> What Really Happened At the Pentagon on 9/11.
> 
> Govt Reports Prove 9/11 Inside Job.
> 
> The Empty Hole Outside Shanksville On 9/11
> 
> The WTC-7 Controlled Demolition Inside-Job Implosion
> 
> These are long and drawn-out presentations of 'the' truth that Robert here cannot refute in a million years. I cannot 'quote >>' from Robert's defense of the Official Cover Story LIES, because he was sent here to run diversion for the Comet ELEnin/Nibiru Govt Cover Story that says a brown dwarf with multiple moons (pic) is really a harmless comet.
> 
> Google And NASA Are Hiding Nibiru Images
> 
> If I am the liar, then what appears in the sky at these coordinates? *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58* Why do I go to Google Sky and see a black empty box (pic)?? What is Robert's 'normal' and 'very normal' reason for Google hiding these images? Please say something that makes one lick of sense!
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lie and not true. We can wait till March 15, whatever that means, but this is a sham. Totally.
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert cannot wait until after March 4, 2011 when the crap starts hitting the fan in anticipation of the March 15, 2011 pole shift 'event,' because he will be tucked away in some underground bunker somewhere and he can stop all this LYING at the USMB. Mike at PatrioticSpace is giving out this warning:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv0uNwf8Db4"]Preparations For Extinction-Level Event Continue[/ame]
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

EVERY POST YOU MAKE IS FALSE

not one of those has any truth in it posted by YOU


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> I was just at Google-Sky, it's not blacked out on those coordinates.
> 
> But it does make for a good conspiracy


isnt it amazing how this conspiracy widens
now google is in on it
i wonder if Bing, Yahoo, Excite, MSN, etc are all in on it too


----------



## Sheldon

Gamolon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am the liar, then what appears in the sky at these coordinates? *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58* Why do I go to Google Sky and see a black empty box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's there in the sky, have one of your cohorts take a picture of it and send it to you so you can display it here.
> 
> Is it really that difficult for you to understand?
Click to expand...



I'm sure he understands. But he won't post any picture of the actual night sky, because then his whole Nibiru apocalypse scenario would fall apart. He'll just copy-paste an earlier post again without substantively addressing any counter-points to his "theory". Confirmation bias 101.


----------



## deebee

Meister said:


> I was just at Google-Sky, it's not blacked out on those coordinates.
> 
> But it does make for a good conspiracy



Well i am on it now, and he's right... seems to blacked out here for me and many others I have seen post about this.


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just at Google-Sky, it's not blacked out on those coordinates.
> 
> But it does make for a good conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i am on it now, and he's right... seems to blacked out here for me and many others I have seen post about this.
Click to expand...

its that evil THEM doing it

watch out for the black helicopters
remember, you cant hear them, they have silencers


----------



## Meister

deebee said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just at Google-Sky, it's not blacked out on those coordinates.
> 
> But it does make for a good conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i am on it now, and he's right... seems to blacked out here for me and many others I have seen post about this.
Click to expand...


Blacked out?  No, it does go so deep where it doesn't show a view.  The zoom only goes so far....but that is everywhere....not just the coordinates.  I had no black out using those coordinates.  *I just went back on it and THERE IS NO BLACKOUT*.  What is it with these people?


----------



## deebee

ahem... 

But there is a square blocked out for those co-ordinates. 

And i can not see another blackout like that anywhere?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Here is what I found on yahoo news just now.





> Skywatchers who are out during the late evening hours on Sunday (Feb. 20) with clear skies will have an interesting celestial triangle to admire, composed of Saturn, the moon, and a bright star.
> Start by looking low toward the east-southeast sky beginning soon after 10:30 p.m. EST (0330 Feb. 21 GMT). There you will find a nearly full moon, accompanied by the planet Saturn, shining sedately with a yellowish-white glow well above and to the left of the moon. Hovering below and to the left of the moon will be the bright bluish star Spica, located in the zodiacal constellation of Virgo.
> This gathering will be similar to a get together these three celestial bodies had last month; a gathering that I christened the "Saturn Triangle."
> This sky map of the Saturn Triangle shows how it will appear on Sunday.



Of course they are calling Nibiru "Spica". 
The disinformation continues.


----------



## Meister

deebee said:


> ahem...
> 
> But there is a square blocked out for those co-ordinates.
> 
> And i can not see another blackout like that anywhere?



I've looked three times at the coordinates...no blackouts.  I have moved the curser to those positions...no blackouts.  I have used a Celestron 8 on those coordinates....still I don't see any dwarf star.  I should really be able to see it, if it's as close as what is being stated.

Oh yeah...ahem....


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahem...
> 
> But there is a square blocked out for those co-ordinates.
> 
> And i can not see another blackout like that anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked three times at the coordinates...no blackouts.  I have moved the curser to those positions...no blackouts.  I have used a Celestron 8 on those coordinates....still I don't see any dwarf star.  I should really be able to see it, if it's as close as what is being stated.
> 
> Oh yeah...ahem....
Click to expand...

try zooming in
i see the box now
LOL
but its likely just a data glitch, not some nefarious conspiracy
hanlon's razor once again


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Here is what I found on yahoo news just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skywatchers who are out during the late evening hours on Sunday (Feb. 20) with clear skies will have an interesting celestial triangle to admire, composed of Saturn, the moon, and a bright star.
> Start by looking low toward the east-southeast sky beginning soon after 10:30 p.m. EST (0330 Feb. 21 GMT). There you will find a nearly full moon, accompanied by the planet Saturn, shining sedately with a yellowish-white glow well above and to the left of the moon. Hovering below and to the left of the moon will be the bright bluish star Spica, located in the zodiacal constellation of Virgo.
> This gathering will be similar to a get together these three celestial bodies had last month; a gathering that I christened the "Saturn Triangle."
> This sky map of the Saturn Triangle shows how it will appear on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are calling Nibiru "Spica".
> The disinformation continues.
Click to expand...

wait, a blueish bright star is now a brown dwarf?

you are as insane as terral


btw, go to google sky and search for saturn
then search for spica
you will see they are NOT in the coordinate for that box


----------



## Sheldon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Here is what I found on yahoo news just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skywatchers who are out during the late evening hours on Sunday (Feb. 20) with clear skies will have an interesting celestial triangle to admire, composed of Saturn, the moon, and a bright star.
> Start by looking low toward the east-southeast sky beginning soon after 10:30 p.m. EST (0330 Feb. 21 GMT). There you will find a nearly full moon, accompanied by the planet Saturn, shining sedately with a yellowish-white glow well above and to the left of the moon. Hovering below and to the left of the moon will be the bright bluish star Spica, located in the zodiacal constellation of Virgo.
> This gathering will be similar to a get together these three celestial bodies had last month; a gathering that I christened the "Saturn Triangle."
> This sky map of the Saturn Triangle shows how it will appear on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are calling Nibiru "Spica".
> The disinformation continues.
Click to expand...




You dwarfers/socks need to get your stories straight. Virgo's brightest star is now supposed to be Nibiru, which is nowhere near Orion. But Orion is where the Googlluminati are apparently hiding the image of Nibiru, which isn't near Leo. But Leo is where Nibiru is supposed to be coming from.


----------



## DiveCon

Sheldon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I found on yahoo news just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skywatchers who are out during the late evening hours on Sunday (Feb. 20) with clear skies will have an interesting celestial triangle to admire, composed of Saturn, the moon, and a bright star.
> Start by looking low toward the east-southeast sky beginning soon after 10:30 p.m. EST (0330 Feb. 21 GMT). There you will find a nearly full moon, accompanied by the planet Saturn, shining sedately with a yellowish-white glow well above and to the left of the moon. Hovering below and to the left of the moon will be the bright bluish star Spica, located in the zodiacal constellation of Virgo.
> This gathering will be similar to a get together these three celestial bodies had last month; a gathering that I christened the "Saturn Triangle."
> This sky map of the Saturn Triangle shows how it will appear on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are calling Nibiru "Spica".
> The disinformation continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dwarfers/socks need to get your stories straight. Virgo's brightest star is now supposed to be Nibiru, which is nowhere near Orion. But Orion is where the Googlluminati are apparently hiding the image of Nibiru, which isn't near Leo. But Leo is where Nibiru is supposed to be coming from.
Click to expand...

these guys are certifiably INSANE
i blame Reagan for cutting the funding to institutionalize these people


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I found on yahoo news just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skywatchers who are out during the late evening hours on Sunday (Feb. 20) with clear skies will have an interesting celestial triangle to admire, composed of Saturn, the moon, and a bright star.
> Start by looking low toward the east-southeast sky beginning soon after 10:30 p.m. EST (0330 Feb. 21 GMT). There you will find a nearly full moon, accompanied by the planet Saturn, shining sedately with a yellowish-white glow well above and to the left of the moon. Hovering below and to the left of the moon will be the bright bluish star Spica, located in the zodiacal constellation of Virgo.
> This gathering will be similar to a get together these three celestial bodies had last month; a gathering that I christened the "Saturn Triangle."
> This sky map of the Saturn Triangle shows how it will appear on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are calling Nibiru "Spica".
> The disinformation continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, a blueish bright star is now a brown dwarf?
> 
> you are as insane as terral
> 
> 
> btw, go to google sky and search for saturn
> then search for spica
> you will see they are NOT in the coordinate for that box
Click to expand...

Your chuckle will get stuck in your throath when Jesus comes on the 15:th.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Sheldon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I found on yahoo news just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skywatchers who are out during the late evening hours on Sunday (Feb. 20) with clear skies will have an interesting celestial triangle to admire, composed of Saturn, the moon, and a bright star.
> Start by looking low toward the east-southeast sky beginning soon after 10:30 p.m. EST (0330 Feb. 21 GMT). There you will find a nearly full moon, accompanied by the planet Saturn, shining sedately with a yellowish-white glow well above and to the left of the moon. Hovering below and to the left of the moon will be the bright bluish star Spica, located in the zodiacal constellation of Virgo.
> This gathering will be similar to a get together these three celestial bodies had last month; a gathering that I christened the "Saturn Triangle."
> This sky map of the Saturn Triangle shows how it will appear on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are calling Nibiru "Spica".
> The disinformation continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dwarfers/socks need to get your stories straight. Virgo's brightest star is now supposed to be Nibiru, which is nowhere near Orion. But Orion is where the Googlluminati are apparently hiding the image of Nibiru, which isn't near Leo. But Leo is where Nibiru is supposed to be coming from.
Click to expand...


I wonder how you will feel when you realize, your government will not let you in, in their bunkers when the sh*t hits the fan?
What will you say to Jesus?


----------



## Meister

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I found on yahoo news just now.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are calling Nibiru "Spica".
> The disinformation continues.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, a blueish bright star is now a brown dwarf?
> 
> you are as insane as terral
> 
> 
> btw, go to google sky and search for saturn
> then search for spica
> you will see they are NOT in the coordinate for that box
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your chuckle will get stuck in your throath when Jesus comes on the 15:th.
Click to expand...


Your bullshit is going to make you look like a moron come on the 16th.


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I found on yahoo news just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are calling Nibiru "Spica".
> The disinformation continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dwarfers/socks need to get your stories straight. Virgo's brightest star is now supposed to be Nibiru, which is nowhere near Orion. But Orion is where the Googlluminati are apparently hiding the image of Nibiru, which isn't near Leo. But Leo is where Nibiru is supposed to be coming from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> these guys are certifiably INSANE
> i blame Reagan for cutting the funding to institutionalize these people
Click to expand...

If you think Reagan ever had the power to institutionalize people in Sweden, you probably are more insane than me.


----------



## Meister

SFC Ollie said:


>



no, not socks, but it is amazing these people sure sound alike.  They are birds of a feather. Must have a meeting once a month, though.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Meister said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, not socks, but it is amazing these people sure sound alike.  They are birds of a feather. Must have a meeting once a month, though.
Click to expand...

No, we are spread all around the world, experiencing the same, enlightened wisdom from God.
It's you secret service guys who has all the meetings.
BTW, what will you say to Jesus on the 15:th of mars this year?


----------



## Meister

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, not socks, but it is amazing these people sure sound alike.  They are birds of a feather. Must have a meeting once a month, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we are spread all around the world, experiencing the same, enlightened wisdom from God.
> It's you secret service guys who has all the meetings.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen it in the sky....and I should have by now.   

What more can I say?
Secret service guys?  Me?   You are delusional, take some meds


----------



## Sheldon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I found on yahoo news just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are calling Nibiru "Spica".
> The disinformation continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dwarfers/socks need to get your stories straight. Virgo's brightest star is now supposed to be Nibiru, which is nowhere near Orion. But Orion is where the Googlluminati are apparently hiding the image of Nibiru, which isn't near Leo. But Leo is where Nibiru is supposed to be coming from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how you will feel when you realize, your government will not let you in, in their bunkers when the sh*t hits the fan?
> What will you say to Jesus?
Click to expand...



I wonder how you're going to feel when you realize you're sitting in the top of some hill in the middle of the wilderness with a backpack full of canned food and silver coins, waiting for nothing. How long are you going to sit in safety out there? April? July? December 2012?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

babajr said:


> O/P please leave Google out of this, as they have provided a great service that your trying to exploit to back up your theories. Google Sky isn't perfect and has a lot of similar black spots and other anomalies. Heres a brief list of random things and black spots in other parts of the sky. So please don't use those two black blocks are evidence that Google is blocking out "imminent threat" and is part of the conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 0h58m16.94s                18 44'43.98
> 19h31m25.56s                -12 05'43.42
> 19h10m56.43                 -12 05'43.12(1 more >> way)
> 18h40m06.03s                -31 37'46.52
> 16h43m47.01	             -42 47'52.83 (weird patch)
> 14h00m55.93s                17 40'48.47   (red patch)
> 5h07m10.55s	             44 03'37.63 (telescope shadow?)
> 4h22m28s	                     26 12'33.97 	(2 here)
> 4h51m32.59s	            -1 59'22.17   (weird pattern)
> 5h17m25.83	            -27 42'56.08 (weird patch)
> 22h37m29.01s                18 41'00.95
> 23h28m1.04s                  24 20'26.18
> 1h56m46.1s                   19 12'40.63
> 3h09m12.04s	            16 16'00.51


Yes, all those spots/anomalies are probably comets thrown from the oort cloud (spelling?) caused by Nibiru.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

I am sure that the brown vertically challenged star is approaching.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

And yes, Jesus is coming on the 15:th.


----------



## SFC Ollie

And all this time I thought the Bible said something about no man knowing the time of his coming.......


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Please reply your briliant analyzes of this.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

SFC Ollie said:


> And all this time I thought the Bible said something about no man knowing the time of his coming.......


It also says, that we who live in the light, shall know.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Wow, so few who "live in the light", who'd a thunk it?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Anyone else with a good telescope is free to post their own photographs with infrared filter proving my video false.
And that it is indeed a comet where "Elenin" should be and not, this Brown dwarf!






There you have it.

The dice is thrown.

Now pick it up if you dare!


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> And yes, Jesus is coming on the 15:th.


WOW, i hope you dont sell everything you have to be ready
you will be very disappointed on the 16th


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all this time I thought the Bible said something about no man knowing the time of his coming.......
> 
> 
> 
> It also says, that we who live in the light, shall know.
Click to expand...

no man knowth the day nor the hour


----------



## Meister

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Anyone else with a good telescope is free to post their own photographs with infrared filter proving my video false.
> And that it is indeed a comet where "Elenin" should be and not, this Brown dwarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it.
> 
> The dice is thrown.
> 
> Now pick it up if you dare!



You have shown *A Picture* of several objects in a given area.  Thanks for the pic...pretty neat, but doesn't prove anything...nothing.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Meister said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else with a good telescope is free to post their own photographs with infrared filter proving my video false.
> And that it is indeed a comet where "Elenin" should be and not, this Brown dwarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it.
> 
> The dice is thrown.
> 
> Now pick it up if you dare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have shown *A Picture* of several objects in a given area.  Thanks for the pic...pretty neat, but doesn't prove anything...nothing.
Click to expand...


You have asked for hard facts throuhout this whole thread and presented to it, you reply with - words?
Please accept my challenge with a debunking picture.
Otherwise your words mean - nothing.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else with a good telescope is free to post their own photographs with infrared filter proving my video false.
> And that it is indeed a comet where "Elenin" should be and not, this Brown dwarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it.
> 
> The dice is thrown.
> 
> Now pick it up if you dare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have shown *A Picture* of several objects in a given area.  Thanks for the pic...pretty neat, but doesn't prove anything...nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have asked for hard fact throuhout this whole thread and presented to it, you reply with - words?
> Please accept my challenge with a debunking picture.
> Otherwise your words mean - nothing.
Click to expand...

your annotation of it is full of shit


----------



## SFC Ollie

A Picture taken off a youtube video actually.

With that and $5 you can get a cup of coffee.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

So, I guess you are going to continue mocking my posts instead of taking a picture of the actual "comet".
So far, this picture of the brown dwarf is the only actual picture I've seen of Elenin.

Is it not strange that backyard astronomers are not posting pictures of the comet?
It should be in plain view now, considering that Leondid found it with an 8 inch, *last year*.
And I know that backyard astronomers are very likely to share their intrest with everyone.

I challenge anyone to share a recent taken picture of Elenin and post it here, either one you found on the internet or one you have taken yourself.

Until you do so, you're the ones full of shit, not me.


----------



## deebee

H4LFB4CKS said:


> So, I guess you are going to continue mocking my posts instead of taking a picture of the actual "comet".
> So far, this picture of the brown dwarf is the only actual picture I've seen of Elenin.
> 
> Is it not strange that backyard astronomers are not posting pictures of the comet?
> It should be in plain view now, considering that Leondid found it with an 8 inch, *last year*.
> And I know that backyard astronomers are very likely to share their intrest with everyone.
> 
> I challenge anyone to share a recent taken picture of Elenin and post it here, either one you found on the internet or one you have taken yourself.
> 
> Until you do so, you're the ones full of shit, not me.



Good point mate! 

I bet nobody comes forward with a a pic of comet elenin...


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess you are going to continue mocking my posts instead of taking a picture of the actual "comet".
> So far, this picture of the brown dwarf is the only actual picture I've seen of Elenin.
> 
> Is it not strange that backyard astronomers are not posting pictures of the comet?
> It should be in plain view now, considering that Leondid found it with an 8 inch, *last year*.
> And I know that backyard astronomers are very likely to share their intrest with everyone.
> 
> I challenge anyone to share a recent taken picture of Elenin and post it here, either one you found on the internet or one you have taken yourself.
> 
> Until you do so, you're the ones full of shit, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point mate!
> 
> I bet nobody comes forward with a a pic of comet elenin...
Click to expand...

has already been posted, moron
and it isnt a brown dwarf


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess you are going to continue mocking my posts instead of taking a picture of the actual "comet".
> So far, this picture of the brown dwarf is the only actual picture I've seen of Elenin.
> 
> Is it not strange that backyard astronomers are not posting pictures of the comet?
> It should be in plain view now, considering that Leondid found it with an 8 inch, *last year*.
> And I know that backyard astronomers are very likely to share their intrest with everyone.
> 
> I challenge anyone to share a recent taken picture of Elenin and post it here, either one you found on the internet or one you have taken yourself.
> 
> Until you do so, you're the ones full of shit, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point mate!
> 
> I bet nobody comes forward with a a pic of comet elenin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> has already been posted, moron
> and it isnt a brown dwarf
Click to expand...

There is only one picture of Elenin published, and not *one *recent.
Besides, on that one, you can''t see other planets ands stars thus not being able to confirm it's the claimed position.
Put pictures where your words are.


----------



## deebee

EXACTLY 

No recent pictures, no real media coverage... hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DiveCon

Robert_Stephens said:


> I am in tears over this latest post by the Packled. And one thread away is numerous photos of the "real" incoming in question right here on this board and thread area, from the source, NASA. He has to be doing this to rile and as a hysterical joke. I am laughing so hard at this latest post of his.
> 
> And the comebacks are equally hilarious.
> 
> Dear, Fuckwit, here it is again. And it is 19th magnitude and is NOT coming near us, only visibly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/154720-terral-here-is-comet-elenin-for-real.html
> 
> Robert


its right here you pair of numbnutz


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Yahoo news.



> CAPE CANAVERAL, Fla.  NASA will try next week to launch space shuttle Discovery on its *final *voyage following a *four-month delay *for_ fuel tank repairs?_.


----------



## DiveCon

here is a video of *deebee and **H4LFB4CKS*


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Yahoo news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAPE CANAVERAL, Fla.  NASA will try next week to launch space shuttle Discovery on its *final *voyage following a *four-month delay *for_ fuel tank repairs?_.
Click to expand...

hey moron, what does that have to do with images from HST?

not a damn thing


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAPE CANAVERAL, Fla.  NASA will try next week to launch space shuttle Discovery on its *final *voyage following a *four-month delay *for_ fuel tank repairs?_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey moron, what does that have to do with images from HST?
> 
> not a damn thing
Click to expand...

It has do do with the shit hitting the fan on the fourth, of course you have to do your last trip next week and take home the people on the space station *before *the solar storms begin.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo news.
> 
> 
> 
> hey moron, what does that have to do with images from HST?
> 
> not a damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has do do with the shit hitting the fan on the fourth, of course you have to do your last trip next week and take home the people on the space station *before *the solar storms begin.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO


everything you have posted has been debunked 6 ways from sunday
you only continue to make yourself look like an even bigger idiot by continuing


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in tears over this latest post by the Packled. And one thread away is numerous photos of the "real" incoming in question right here on this board and thread area, from the source, NASA. He has to be doing this to rile and as a hysterical joke. I am laughing so hard at this latest post of his.
> 
> And the comebacks are equally hilarious.
> 
> Dear, Fuckwit, here it is again. And it is 19th magnitude and is NOT coming near us, only visibly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/154720-terral-here-is-comet-elenin-for-real.html
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> its right here you pair of numbnutz
Click to expand...

You are quite embarrassing here, I asked for a recent picture, not an old one.
If you cant keep up in the discussion, you have to sit at the childrens table.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in tears over this latest post by the Packled. And one thread away is numerous photos of the "real" incoming in question right here on this board and thread area, from the source, NASA. He has to be doing this to rile and as a hysterical joke. I am laughing so hard at this latest post of his.
> 
> And the comebacks are equally hilarious.
> 
> Dear, Fuckwit, here it is again. And it is 19th magnitude and is NOT coming near us, only visibly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/154720-terral-here-is-comet-elenin-for-real.html
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> its right here you pair of numbnutz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are quite embarrassing here, I asked for a recent picture, not an old one.
> If you cant keep up in the discussion, you have to sit at the childrens table.
Click to expand...

you should be embarrassed you fucking idiot


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> its right here you pair of numbnutz
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite embarrassing here, I asked for a recent picture, not an old one.
> If you cant keep up in the discussion, you have to sit at the childrens table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should be embarrassed you fucking idiot
Click to expand...

Instead of proving your IQ, on and on, you should present a recent picture of the "comet".
It will do with a picture of the "comet" taken this month.
My picture of the brown dwarf were the "comet" should be is taken on Feb 17 2011.


----------



## DiveCon

no, dipshit
that is not what YOU think it is


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> no, dipshit
> that is not what YOU think it is


You should really make friends with Jesus, on the 15:th it will be to late.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, dipshit
> that is not what YOU think it is
> 
> 
> 
> You should really make friends with Jesus, on the 15:th it will be to late.
Click to expand...

i already have that covered
and Jesus weeps when you make his people look like complete fucking morons


----------



## DiveCon

btw, i have no doubts that i will still be here, and Jesus will still not have returned on the 16th of March


----------



## deebee

Riots all over the world... and I've just read that the Bahrain army opened fire and killed peaceful protestors. 

These riots are becoming a word wide trend... and i expect that too becoming to America very soon. FEMA are preparing the camps because a big crash is coming, and there will be MASS rioting in the US, and i expect there will be all hell breaking loose.

On top of all of that, we have the incoming's, and NASA shutting down telescopes? (wonder why)

And possible US government shutdown on the horizon on the news today... 

Hmmmmm something tells me things are not looking so good.


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> Riots all over the world... and I've just read that the Bahrain army opened fire and killed peaceful protestors.
> 
> These riots are becoming a word wide trend... and i expect that too becoming to America very soon. FEMA are preparing the camps because a big crash is coming, and there will be MASS rioting in the US, and i expect there will be all hell breaking loose.
> 
> On top of all of that, we have the incoming's, and NASA shutting down telescopes? (wonder why)
> 
> And possible US government shutdown on the horizon on the news today...
> 
> Hmmmmm something tells me things are not looking so good.


ah, and ALL that is the results of this non-existing brown dwarf
LOL


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riots all over the world... and I've just read that the Bahrain army opened fire and killed peaceful protestors.
> 
> These riots are becoming a word wide trend... and i expect that too becoming to America very soon. FEMA are preparing the camps because a big crash is coming, and there will be MASS rioting in the US, and i expect there will be all hell breaking loose.
> 
> On top of all of that, we have the incoming's, and NASA shutting down telescopes? (wonder why)
> 
> And possible US government shutdown on the horizon on the news today...
> 
> Hmmmmm something tells me things are not looking so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, and ALL that is the results of this non-existing brown dwarf
> LOL
Click to expand...


You are embarrassing claming the brown dwarf does not exist.
After all, you just have been shown a picture of it.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riots all over the world... and I've just read that the Bahrain army opened fire and killed peaceful protestors.
> 
> These riots are becoming a word wide trend... and i expect that too becoming to America very soon. FEMA are preparing the camps because a big crash is coming, and there will be MASS rioting in the US, and i expect there will be all hell breaking loose.
> 
> On top of all of that, we have the incoming's, and NASA shutting down telescopes? (wonder why)
> 
> And possible US government shutdown on the horizon on the news today...
> 
> Hmmmmm something tells me things are not looking so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, and ALL that is the results of this non-existing brown dwarf
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are embarrassing claming the brown dwarf does not exist.
> After all, you just have been shown a picture of it.
Click to expand...

you've shown a image that proves NOTHING
where was the source


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, and ALL that is the results of this non-existing brown dwarf
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are embarrassing claming the brown dwarf does not exist.
> After all, you just have been shown a picture of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you've shown a image that proves NOTHING
> where was the source
Click to expand...

The source is my telescope and my camera, what are you?
Stupid?


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are embarrassing claming the brown dwarf does not exist.
> After all, you just have been shown a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> you've shown a image that proves NOTHING
> where was the source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source is my telescope and my camera, what are you?
> Stupid?
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO

sure it was
how the fuck do you even know what you were aiming at
LOL


----------



## deebee

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riots all over the world... and I've just read that the Bahrain army opened fire and killed peaceful protestors.
> 
> These riots are becoming a word wide trend... and i expect that too becoming to America very soon. FEMA are preparing the camps because a big crash is coming, and there will be MASS rioting in the US, and i expect there will be all hell breaking loose.
> 
> On top of all of that, we have the incoming's, and NASA shutting down telescopes? (wonder why)
> 
> And possible US government shutdown on the horizon on the news today...
> 
> Hmmmmm something tells me things are not looking so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, and ALL that is the results of this non-existing brown dwarf
> LOL
Click to expand...




Just saying that your country is pretty much fecked mate... Your dollars are being inflated and it's about to go POP.. the bubbles gonna burst even bigger.

You really don't know what you are in for do you?

Don't know about you, but it certainly looks like the shits about to hit the fan to me in a BIG way.

We are talking word wide riots, mass famines, nazi style concentration camps rounding people up... disaster such as major earthquakes, volcano's increasing... and YES it has to do with some incomings. (that part at least)

Get out your fecking bible and start reading... It's like watching sh*t unfold right in front of your eyes, if you cant see that then you obviously wasnt called by God to see these things.


----------



## deebee

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you've shown a image that proves NOTHING
> where was the source
> 
> 
> 
> The source is my telescope and my camera, what are you?
> Stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> sure it was
> how the fuck do you even know what you were aiming at
> LOL
Click to expand...


Coz he obviously knows what part of the sky to look at 

What about you blind man?

''In the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king''


----------



## California Girl

YAY! Great bargains to be had in the End of the World Sale!


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The source is my telescope and my camera, what are you?
> Stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> sure it was
> how the fuck do you even know what you were aiming at
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coz he obviously knows what part of the sky to look at
> 
> What about you blind man?
> 
> ''In the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king''
Click to expand...

because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
yet its no where in the sky

you are a fool to believe this bullshit


tell ya what
sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
deal?

i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you've shown a image that proves NOTHING
> where was the source
> 
> 
> 
> The source is my telescope and my camera, what are you?
> Stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> sure it was
> how the fuck do you even know what you were aiming at
> LOL
Click to expand...

Says the guy that controls his own language worse than a "crazy" Swedish guy.
I guess that sums it all up.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The source is my telescope and my camera, what are you?
> Stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> sure it was
> how the fuck do you even know what you were aiming at
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that controls his own language worse than a "crazy" Swedish guy.
> I guess that sums it all up.
Click to expand...

i have perfect control of my language
i talk however the fuck i want, asshole


----------



## California Girl

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> sure it was
> how the fuck do you even know what you were aiming at
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coz he obviously knows what part of the sky to look at
> 
> What about you blind man?
> 
> ''In the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
> yet its no where in the sky
> 
> you are a fool to believe this bullshit
> 
> 
> tell ya what
> sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
> sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
> deal?
> 
> i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?
Click to expand...


Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?


----------



## DiveCon

California Girl said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coz he obviously knows what part of the sky to look at
> 
> What about you blind man?
> 
> ''In the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king''
> 
> 
> 
> because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
> yet its no where in the sky
> 
> you are a fool to believe this bullshit
> 
> 
> tell ya what
> sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
> sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
> deal?
> 
> i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
Click to expand...

ah, did i ask for too much?
should i only have asked for 50%?
so they could party with the rest?


----------



## deebee

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> sure it was
> how the fuck do you even know what you were aiming at
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coz he obviously knows what part of the sky to look at
> 
> What about you blind man?
> 
> ''In the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
> yet its no where in the sky
> 
> you are a fool to believe this bullshit
> 
> 
> tell ya what
> sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
> sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
> deal?
> 
> i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?
Click to expand...


I am not saying the end of the world is March dumbo 

I would say the world as we know it is coming to an end... 

I'd say yes we will see some increasing Volcano and earthquake activity perhaps in march, but I dont know about a full blown physical pole shift would happen then, If it did God forbid. 

However i would NOT rule anything out... in this point in time i believe absolutely anything can happen.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

California Girl said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coz he obviously knows what part of the sky to look at
> 
> What about you blind man?
> 
> ''In the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king''
> 
> 
> 
> because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
> yet its no where in the sky
> 
> you are a fool to believe this bullshit
> 
> 
> tell ya what
> sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
> sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
> deal?
> 
> i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
Click to expand...


We have an obligation to spread the light, to those, who can see.
Only Satans people will do the partying when doomsday begins.
The rest of us will prepare and pray.


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coz he obviously knows what part of the sky to look at
> 
> What about you blind man?
> 
> ''In the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king''
> 
> 
> 
> because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
> yet its no where in the sky
> 
> you are a fool to believe this bullshit
> 
> 
> tell ya what
> sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
> sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
> deal?
> 
> i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying the end of the world is March dumbo
> 
> I would say the world as we know it is coming to an end...
> 
> I'd say yes we will see some increasing Volcano and earthquake activity perhaps in march, but I dont know about a full blown physical pole shift would happen then, If it did God forbid.
> 
> However i would NOT rule anything out... in this point in time i believe absolutely anything can happen.
Click to expand...

ah, so you dont believe the same as terral and h4
they believe the end of the world is the 15th of march


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
> yet its no where in the sky
> 
> you are a fool to believe this bullshit
> 
> 
> tell ya what
> sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
> sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
> deal?
> 
> i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have an obligation to spread the light, to those, who can see.
> Only Satans people will do the partying when doomsday begins.
> The rest of us will prepare and pray.
Click to expand...

you are gonna feel SOOOO stupid come March 16th


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
> yet its no where in the sky
> 
> you are a fool to believe this bullshit
> 
> 
> tell ya what
> sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
> sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
> deal?
> 
> i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, did i ask for too much?
> should i only have asked for 50%?
> so they could party with the rest?
Click to expand...


Do you even know who you are discussing with any more? 
As far as I know you have not asked California Girl for anything.


----------



## California Girl

H4LFB4CKS said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
> yet its no where in the sky
> 
> you are a fool to believe this bullshit
> 
> 
> tell ya what
> sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
> sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
> deal?
> 
> i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have an obligation to spread the light, to those, who can see.
> Only Satans people will do the partying when doomsday begins.
> The rest of us will prepare and pray.
Click to expand...


Ok, consider the light spread here. Now go spread it elsewhere. We're good here. We're ready to go. 

*Snickers at the thought of 'spreading the light' via a message board.*


----------



## deebee

California Girl said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coz he obviously knows what part of the sky to look at
> 
> What about you blind man?
> 
> ''In the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king''
> 
> 
> 
> because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
> yet its no where in the sky
> 
> you are a fool to believe this bullshit
> 
> 
> tell ya what
> sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
> sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
> deal?
> 
> i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
Click to expand...


Yeah right go partying... wouldnt like to be judged for that by God when his hour is nearly here. 

It's all about trying to help people wake up cali girl... becoz too many people are blind in this day in age.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have an obligation to spread the light, to those, who can see.
> Only Satans people will do the partying when doomsday begins.
> The rest of us will prepare and pray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are gonna feel SOOOO stupid come March 16th
Click to expand...

And you are going to feel quite... dead!


----------



## California Girl

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
> 
> 
> 
> ah, did i ask for too much?
> should i only have asked for 50%?
> so they could party with the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even know who you are discussing with any more?
> As far as I know you have not asked California Girl for anything.
Click to expand...


Key words: 'As far as I know', ie you don't know. It's a 'known unknown'.  But at least it's not an 'unknown unknown'. I hate unknown unknowns. They always catch me out. Damn them!!!


----------



## deebee

H4LFB4CKS said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
> yet its no where in the sky
> 
> you are a fool to believe this bullshit
> 
> 
> tell ya what
> sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
> sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
> deal?
> 
> i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have an obligation to spread the light, to those, who can see.
> Only Satans people will do the partying when doomsday begins.
> The rest of us will prepare and pray.
Click to expand...


EXACTLY - could not of said it better myself. 

Only God can save you now. Don't be fooled be man made crap...


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
> yet its no where in the sky
> 
> you are a fool to believe this bullshit
> 
> 
> tell ya what
> sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
> sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
> deal?
> 
> i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right go partying... wouldnt like to be judged for that by God when his hour is nearly here.
> 
> It's all about trying to help people wake up cali girl... becoz too many people are blind in this day in age.
Click to expand...

wait, i thought you didnt believe the hour was near???


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have an obligation to spread the light, to those, who can see.
> Only Satans people will do the partying when doomsday begins.
> The rest of us will prepare and pray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EXACTLY - could not of said it better myself.
> 
> Only God can save you now. Don't be fooled be man made crap...
Click to expand...

i'm already saved, but God also gave me a brain that i use
the two of you seem to be brain dead already


----------



## deebee

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right go partying... wouldnt like to be judged for that by God when his hour is nearly here.
> 
> It's all about trying to help people wake up cali girl... becoz too many people are blind in this day in age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, i thought you didnt believe the hour was near???
Click to expand...


What? You dont make sense mate


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right go partying... wouldnt like to be judged for that by God when his hour is nearly here.
> 
> It's all about trying to help people wake up cali girl... becoz too many people are blind in this day in age.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, i thought you didnt believe the hour was near???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? You dont make sense mate
Click to expand...

no, its YOU that doesnt make sense


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

deebee said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right go partying... wouldnt like to be judged for that by God when his hour is nearly here.
> 
> It's all about trying to help people wake up cali girl... becoz too many people are blind in this day in age.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, i thought you didnt believe the hour was near???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? You dont make sense mate
Click to expand...


Of course not, the demon residing in his soul is getting angry, thus not making any sense.
He is probably drooling and climbing around the ceeling by now.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, i thought you didnt believe the hour was near???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? You dont make sense mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, the demon residing in his soul is getting angry, thus not making any sense.
> He is probably drooling and climbing around the ceeling by now.
Click to expand...

angry????

hell no
i'm ROFLMAO


----------



## Toro

H4LFB4CKS said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, i thought you didnt believe the hour was near???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? You dont make sense mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, the demon residing in his soul is getting angry, thus not making any sense.
> He is probably drooling and climbing around the ceeling by now.
Click to expand...


What I'd like to know is, how many other times have you believed the end of the world was imminent?

It seems that for you apocalyptic types, it's usually more than once.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Toro said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? You dont make sense mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, the demon residing in his soul is getting angry, thus not making any sense.
> He is probably drooling and climbing around the ceeling by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'd like to know is, how many other times have you believed the end of the world was imminent?
> 
> It seems that for you apocalyptic types, it's usually more than once.
Click to expand...

This is my first and only time.
You should really take me seriously!


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, the demon residing in his soul is getting angry, thus not making any sense.
> He is probably drooling and climbing around the ceeling by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd like to know is, how many other times have you believed the end of the world was imminent?
> 
> It seems that for you apocalyptic types, it's usually more than once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is my first and only time.
> You should really take me seriously!
Click to expand...

why?
you have not presented a single piece of solid reliable evidence


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd like to know is, how many other times have you believed the end of the world was imminent?
> 
> It seems that for you apocalyptic types, it's usually more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first and only time.
> You should really take me seriously!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?
> you have not presented a single piece of solid reliable evidence
Click to expand...

Solid is debatable if you are questioning my reliability.
You, on the other hand have not produced anything at all besides epithets.
*edit* And of course that two months old picture of a comet.


----------



## California Girl

deebee said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because this supposed "brown dwarf" is supposed to be near saturn
> yet its no where in the sky
> 
> you are a fool to believe this bullshit
> 
> 
> tell ya what
> sincve you guys are convinced the world is ending in less than a month
> sell all your worldly possessions and send the amount of money you get to me?
> deal?
> 
> i mean, if you REALLY do believe the end is less than a month away, what have you got to lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone spend their last month on earth posting drivel on a message board? Hmmm? Why? Surely, we should be partying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right go partying... wouldnt like to be judged for that by God when his hour is nearly here.
> 
> It's all about trying to help people wake up cali girl... becoz too many people are blind in this day in age.
Click to expand...


Are you God? Because only God knows whether I need to 'wake up' or not. I don't panic about the 'end of the world' because.... if it did end - I'm good. God and I are well acquainted. You have no need to concern yourself with my immortal soul. But it is interesting that you find yourself speaking on His behalf about me. Mind your own business... take care of your own immortal soul and I'll worry about mine.


----------



## California Girl

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first and only time.
> You should really take me seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> you have not presented a single piece of solid reliable evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid is debatable if you are questioning my reliability.
> You, on the other hand has not produced anything at all besides epithets.
Click to expand...


Solid is not debatable. 

Who wouldn't question your 'reliability'? You're an anonymous poster on a message board. Idiot.


----------



## deebee

H4LFB4CKS said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, i thought you didnt believe the hour was near???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? You dont make sense mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, the demon residing in his soul is getting angry, thus not making any sense.
> He is probably drooling and climbing around the ceeling by now.
Click to expand...


----------



## deebee

Well - the protests in the US have already started...


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first and only time.
> You should really take me seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> you have not presented a single piece of solid reliable evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid is debatable if you are questioning my reliability.
> You, on the other hand have not produced anything at all besides epithets.
> *edit* And of course that two months old picture of a comet.
Click to expand...

ok, based on YOUR research, what are the current coordinates of the "brown Dwarf"?


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> Well - the protests in the US have already started...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMmYy7ofzXI


LOL you DO understand that has NOTHING to do with the topic at hand, right?


----------



## deebee

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well - the protests in the US have already started...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMmYy7ofzXI
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you DO understand that has NOTHING to do with the topic at hand, right?
Click to expand...


Ahem it does have everything to do with it!

ALL of it ties in with end time events - get it?


----------



## Douger

No pitchforks ? Baaahhhh. Pussies.


----------



## Douger

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> you have not presented a single piece of solid reliable evidence
> 
> 
> 
> Solid is debatable if you are questioning my reliability.
> You, on the other hand have not produced anything at all besides epithets.
> *edit* And of course that two months old picture of a comet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, based on YOUR research, what are the current coordinates of the "brown Dwarf"?
Click to expand...


Somewhere in...........


----------



## deebee

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well - the protests in the US have already started...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMmYy7ofzXI
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you DO understand that has NOTHING to do with the topic at hand, right?
Click to expand...


Ahem it does have everything to do with it!

ALL of it ties in with end time events - get it? 

Man it seriously bothers me people are so blind to this 

It only back's more of what Bible scripture tell's about these days. God help you people - seriously I mean what more do you need to see? 

Your the type that will not believe anything until something happens to you or your family... it's worrying.


----------



## Terral

Hi Diver:



DiveCon said:


> ok, based on YOUR research, what are the current coordinates of the "brown Dwarf"?


 
Click on the link:

Ssd.jpl.nasa.gov

Nibiru is currenlty nearer the Mars orbit than Jupiter orbit *2.5 AU from Earth* on an inbound course to orbit the Sun on Mercury's orbit to reach perigee position on *September 11, 2011* (Opening Post Timeline). The coordinates in the Leo Constellation are:

*5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58* 

This is *what Google and NASA are hiding* (my topic). The brown dwarf will break through the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere on March 4, 2011, when the *Nibiru Symptoms* (topic) will become dramatically worse. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well - the protests in the US have already started...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMmYy7ofzXI
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you DO understand that has NOTHING to do with the topic at hand, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahem it does have everything to do with it!
> 
> ALL of it ties in with end time events - get it?
> 
> Man it seriously bothers me people are so blind to this
> 
> It only back's more of what Bible scripture tell's about these days. God help you people - seriously I mean what more do you need to see?
> 
> Your the type that will not believe anything until something happens to you or your family... it's worrying.
Click to expand...

you are the blind one
being lead around by fools proclaiming the end is near


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, based on YOUR research, what are the current coordinates of the "brown Dwarf"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the link:
> 
> Ssd.jpl.nasa.gov
> 
> Nibiru is currenlty nearer the Mars orbit than Jupiter orbit *2.5 AU from Earth* on an inbound course to orbit the Sun on Mercury's orbit to reach perigee position on *September 11, 2011* (Opening Post Timeline). The coordinates in the Leo Constellation are:
> 
> *5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58*
> 
> This is *what Google and NASA are hiding* (my topic). The brown dwarf will break through the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere on March 4, 2011, when the *Nibiru Symptoms* (topic) will become dramatically worse.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

from your link






that is not even CLOSE to mars

in fact, it is on the opposite side of Earth from Mars
and its a comet not a brown dwarf


----------



## DiveCon

and here is where it is projected to be on March 15th 2011


----------



## DiveCon

need any more facts before you admit you are once again a fucking moron???


----------



## Terral

Hi deebee:



deebee said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well - the protests in the US have already started...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMmYy7ofzXI
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you DO understand that has NOTHING to do with the topic at hand, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahem it does have everything to do with it!
> 
> ALL of it ties in with end time events - get it?
Click to expand...

 
No. The earth is FAR from the end of the age. See my Challenge to Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr. True Ott (here). The 'Day of the Lord' is just now about to begin. 



deebee said:


> Man it seriously bothers me people are so blind to this
> 
> It only back's more of what Bible scripture tell's about these days. God help you people - seriously I mean what more do you need to see?


 
Wake up and realize that a vast majority of people on this earth today are among the '*many*' of Matthew 7:13-14 and Luke 13:23-25. You can shout as these vessels prepared for utter destruction until you are blue in the face and they will never listen in a million years, because the '*deluding influence*' is forcing them to *'believe what is false*' (2Thes. 2:11) all of their days. The mockers scroff and perish. Acts 13:41 as a Biblical axiom. Wake up and see the Light already ... 

In Christ Jesus,

Terral


----------



## deebee

people who are awake


----------



## Terral

Hi Diver:



DiveCon said:


> and here is where it is projected to be on March 15th 2011


 
You are looking at the first conjunction where Earth passes between the two lumbering giants (Sun Dwarf). Nibiru Symptoms will be dramatically worse by that time and everything will begin making perfect sense. Then many among you will wish like heck that you followed this advice (Survival Topic). 

GL, because you need it and a lot more,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and here is where it is projected to be on March 15th 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are looking at the first conjunction where Earth passes between the two lumbering giants (Sun Dwarf). Nibiru Symptoms will be dramatically worse by that time and everything will begin making perfect sense. Then many among you will wish like heck that you followed this advice (Survival Topic).
> 
> GL, because you need it and a lot more,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

its not moving fast enough


----------



## DiveCon

btw, the closest it will get to earth is on oct 19th of 2012
and then its not THAT close


----------



## Terral

Hi Diver:



DiveCon said:


> its not moving fast enough



Nibiru is traveling at 100,000+ miles per hour and coming nearer to Earth by 2.4 million miles every day. Remember that 1 AU = about 93,000,000 miles and Nibiru is 2.5 AU from Earth right now, or 232.5 million miles away from our planet. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## deebee

[Dan 12:10] Many shall be purified, and made white, and tried; but the wicked shall do wickedly: and none of the wicked shall understand; but the wise shall understand.


----------



## Terral

Hi Diver:



DiveCon said:


> btw, the closest it will get to earth is on oct 19th of 2012 and then its not THAT close



No. Nibiru will be nearest the Earth on *October 17, 2011* at .24 AU or *22.3 million miles*, which is presented in the Opening Post in *diagram #3* (pic). You guys should actually take the time to read the OP before charging in with your troll BS ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, the closest it will get to earth is on oct 19th of 2012 and then its not THAT close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Nibiru will be nearest the Earth on *October 17, 2011* at .24 AU or *22.3 million miles*, which is presented in the Opening Post in *diagram #3* (pic). You guys should actually take the time to read the OP before charging in with your troll BS ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

you are wrong
which isnt hard to believe
you are consistantly wrong
as you will be on this as well
and i will laugh at you more on March 16th


----------



## Terral

Hi dee:



deebee said:


> [Dan 12:10] Many shall be purified, and made white, and tried; but the wicked shall do wickedly: and none of the wicked shall understand; but the wise shall understand.



Daniel's prophecies are fulfilled leading up to the 'end of the age,' which is still in the distant future. You are mixing the three witnesses of Scripture together rather than 'rightly dividing' the word of truth. 2Tim. 2:15. Please forgive, but time is short and more pressing matters require attention than straightening out your theology. If you really want to address that topic, then quote something from the *Deagle Challenge Topic* (here) and give it your best shot. 

These posts should be written on the Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Timeline topic. Thank for writing,

GL,

Terral


----------



## Sheldon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Anyone else with a good telescope is free to post their own photographs with infrared filter proving my video false.
> And that it is indeed a comet where "Elenin" should be and not, this Brown dwarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it.
> 
> The dice is thrown.
> 
> Now pick it up if you dare!





Okay--couple questions.

Did you take that picture? If not, where's the source?

If you did take that picture, when did you take it, what's the magnification, and what are the coordinates (and just out of curiosity, what telescope and camera did you use)?

Without this information, that image is meaningless.

And you can shove those dice up your ass.


----------



## Terral

Hi half:



H4LFB4CKS said:


> Anyone else with a good telescope is free to post their own photographs with infrared filter proving my video false.
> And that it is indeed a comet where "Elenin" should be and not, this Brown dwarf! .... There you have it. The dice is thrown. Now pick it up if you dare!



The problem with your hypothesis is that your photograph is taken parallel to the solar ecliptic plane. That is why you see planets and such. ELEnin comet is approaching earth from the Leo Constellation and a position 'below' the ecliptic plane from the southern hemisphere, which you cannot see from the northern hemisphere until later this spring. The coordinates are: 5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58 from this video:

Google And NASA Deliberately Hiding Nibiru @ 5h 53m 27s -6 10' 58

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nuvu9mUsOuw"]Google And NASA Conspire To Hide Nibiru (Planet X) Information From Public[/ame]

Note that *the photograph* (pic) was taken from a south pole observatory in the southern hemisphere, because that is the place to see a brown dwarf approaching from the southern hemisphere of our solar system and milky way galaxy. *This* (pic) is what Google wants you to see from the Leo Constellation. Now compare the image of a moon up by the 'r' in ".. Hiding Nibi*r*u ..." to the moons you see in the first south pole observatory photo, which says somebody is hiding something. 

Think about it. If you aim a telescopic camera straight up from the south pole, then you will not see any planets on the ecliptic plane that basically lines up with the earth equator. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Liability

Since the brown dwarf is traveling (obviously) at faster than light speeds, having come around 3 light years, in less than a year, to be within "striking distance" of the Sol system now; and since the traveling road show of brown dwarf comes complete with it's own traveling roadies (planets and moons) remaining in orbit around the brown dwarf as it travels at these "warp" speeds, the conclusion seems evident:

It is being controlled and "steered" and piloted.  What kind of fucking intelligence is necessary to transport an entire solar system through the depths of space (keeping the planets circling around in nice tight little orbits the whole way)?  I mean, that's gotta be some fucking bill for refueling.  Are there any rest stops along the way or is the need for rest stops obviated by turning planets into RV's?

Why would an civilized advanced enough to send an entire solar system through the depths of space come HERE anyway?  Are we gonna get colonized?  Is that whole pole shift apocalypse part of the plot -- errr-  plan?  Maybe they plan on simply planet jacking us?  Put Earth in orbit around Brown Dwarf and then move on?

What does Terral get out of all this?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Liability said:


> Since the brown dwarf is traveling (obviously) at faster than light speeds, having come around 3 light years, in less than a year, to be within "striking distance" of the Sol system now; and since the traveling road show of brown dwarf comes complete with it's own traveling roadies (planets and moons) remaining in orbit around the brown dwarf as it travels at these "warp" speeds, the conclusion seems evident:
> 
> It is being controlled and "steered" and piloted.  What kind of fucking intelligence is necessary to transport an entire solar system through the depths of space (keeping the planets circling around in nice tight little orbits the whole way)?  I mean, that's gotta be some fucking bill for refueling.  Are there any rest stops along the way or is the need for rest stops obviated by turning planets into RV's?
> 
> *Why would an civilized advanced enough to send an entire solar system through the depths of space come HERE anyway? * Are we gonna get colonized?  Is that whole pole shift apocalypse part of the plot -- errr-  plan?  Maybe they plan on simply planet jacking us?  Put Earth in orbit around Brown Dwarf and then move on?
> 
> What does Terral get out of all this?



Maybe it's the Pierson's Puppeteers using their Fleet of Worlds to return Louis Wu to Earth.

Pierson's Puppeteers


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Rat in the Hat said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the brown dwarf is traveling (obviously) at faster than light speeds, having come around 3 light years, in less than a year, to be within "striking distance" of the Sol system now; and since the traveling road show of brown dwarf comes complete with it's own traveling roadies (planets and moons) remaining in orbit around the brown dwarf as it travels at these "warp" speeds, the conclusion seems evident:
> 
> It is being controlled and "steered" and piloted.  What kind of fucking intelligence is necessary to transport an entire solar system through the depths of space (keeping the planets circling around in nice tight little orbits the whole way)?  I mean, that's gotta be some fucking bill for refueling.  Are there any rest stops along the way or is the need for rest stops obviated by turning planets into RV's?
> 
> *Why would an civilized advanced enough to send an entire solar system through the depths of space come HERE anyway? * Are we gonna get colonized?  Is that whole pole shift apocalypse part of the plot -- errr-  plan?  Maybe they plan on simply planet jacking us?  Put Earth in orbit around Brown Dwarf and then move on?
> 
> What does Terral get out of all this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the Pierson's Puppeteers using their Fleet of Worlds to return Louis Wu to Earth.
> 
> Pierson's Puppeteers
Click to expand...


I honestly feel very sorry for your poor soul, I will be praying for you.
The game you have in your video though - is wicked.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Okay, here you go. Here is the latest picture of nibiru entering our solar system.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Okay, here you go. Here is the latest picture of nibiru entering our solar system.


and where is saturn?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here you go. Here is the latest picture of nibiru entering our solar system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where is saturn?
Click to expand...

Do you think I am your servant? Go to the websight and see for yourself.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here you go. Here is the latest picture of nibiru entering our solar system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where is saturn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think I am your servant? Go to the websight and see for yourself.
Click to expand...

yet you provided no link


btw, i have no doubt you dont even know what it is you were looking at


----------



## Toro

List of "Dwarfers"

Terral
H4LFB4CK
deebee

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Toro said:


> List of "Dwarfers"
> 
> Terral
> H4LFB4CK
> deebee
> 
> Am I missing anyone?


I think "vertically challenged" is the appropriate name here.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and where is saturn?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I am your servant? Go to the websight and see for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you provided no link
> 
> 
> btw, i have no doubt you dont even know what it is you were looking at
Click to expand...


Microsoft WorldWide Telescope Web Client
Nibiru is at: 5h53m27s-658 (you have to zoom almost max)
And Saturn is at: 13h05m30s-04:06:54


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I am your servant? Go to the websight and see for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> yet you provided no link
> 
> 
> btw, i have no doubt you dont even know what it is you were looking at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Microsoft WorldWide Telescope Web Client
> Nibiru is at: 5h53m27s-658 (you have to zoom almost max)
> And Saturn is at: 13h05m30s-04:06:54
Click to expand...

nice link
but it doesnt lable anything


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet you provided no link
> 
> 
> btw, i have no doubt you dont even know what it is you were looking at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft WorldWide Telescope Web Client
> Nibiru is at: 5h53m27s-658 (you have to zoom almost max)
> And Saturn is at: 13h05m30s-04:06:54
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice link
> but it doesnt lable anything
Click to expand...


It is still entering from an eliptical orbit from under the sun att a speed of whooping 45km/s and will cut through our ecliptic plane on Mars 4:th.
It is also speeding up as it's getting closer to the sun.
Pray and prepare...


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft WorldWide Telescope Web Client
> Nibiru is at: 5h53m27s-658 (you have to zoom almost max)
> And Saturn is at: 13h05m30s-04:06:54
> 
> 
> 
> nice link
> but it doesnt label anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still entering from an eliptical orbit from under the sun att a speed of whooping 45km/s and will cut through our ecliptical plane on Mars 4:th.
> It is also speeding up as it's getting closer to the sun.
> Pray and prepare...
Click to expand...

so its not anywhere near saturn like has been claimed
nor is it anywhere near the comet elenin like has been claimed
you guys need to get your story straight


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice link
> but it doesnt label anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still entering from an eliptical orbit from under the sun att a speed of whooping 45km/s and will cut through our ecliptical plane on Mars 4:th.
> It is also speeding up as it's getting closer to the sun.
> Pray and prepare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so its not anywhere near saturn like has been claimed
> nor is it anywhere near the comet elenin like has been claimed
> you guys need to get your story straight
Click to expand...

I can see why you are afraid and - in denial.
But it is not my fault that 95% of Earths life is going to die.
It is meant to be.

Nobody needs to get their storys straight. This is what Terral said in her first post:



> A Brown Dwarf with 2.5 larger mass than Jupiter and multiple orbiting moons (pic) is right now (2/11) exactly between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars on an inbound trajectory



The orbit I am showing you is exactly between Jupiter to the left and Mars to the right.

http://www.worldwidetelescope.org/webclient/
Mars is at: 22h02m27s-13:09:23                                            "right"
Nibiru is at: 5h53m27s-658 (you have to zoom almost max) "center"
And Saturn is at: 13h05m30s-04:06:54                                   "left"


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is still entering from an eliptical orbit from under the sun att a speed of whooping 45km/s and will cut through our ecliptical plane on Mars 4:th.
> It is also speeding up as it's getting closer to the sun.
> Pray and prepare...
> 
> 
> 
> so its not anywhere near saturn like has been claimed
> nor is it anywhere near the comet elenin like has been claimed
> you guys need to get your story straight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see why you are afraid and - in denial.
> But it is not my fault that 95% of Earths life is going to die.
> It is meant to be.
> 
> Nobody needs to get their storys straight. This is what Terral said in her first post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Brown Dwarf with 2.5 larger mass than Jupiter and multiple orbiting moons (pic) is right now (2/11) exactly between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars on an inbound trajectory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The orbit I am showing you is exactly between Jupiter to the left and Mars to the right.
Click to expand...

HIS


and he is an idiot


----------



## DiveCon

btw, i am neither afraid or in denial
i'm laughing at your massive stupidity


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> btw, i am neither afraid or in denial
> i'm laughing at your massive stupidity


You won't be laughing on Mars 15. Then you would have turned to me for information on how to survive.
Just wait and see.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i am neither afraid or in denial
> i'm laughing at your massive stupidity
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be laughing on Mars 15. Then you would have turned to me for information on how to survive.
> Just wait and see.
Click to expand...

oh yes i will

and on the 16th


----------



## DiveCon

and unl;ess you are like terral and never admit you were wrong, you likely will never post here again out of embarrassment
btw, you really should look up the prediction terral has made here and every one of them have been wrong


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> and unl;ess you are like terral and never admit you were wrong, you likely will never post here again out of embarrassment
> btw, you really should look up the prediction terral has made here and every one of them have been wrong


No, Terral has been right every time. You just don't know abuot it. It is part of the conspiracy.
And no, of course I'm never gonna post here again since the world, as we know it, will end on Mars 4.
It could also be that only some of us, will experience this in another dimension with a new world.
Therefore it will be like we were never here.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and unl;ess you are like terral and never admit you were wrong, you likely will never post here again out of embarrassment
> btw, you really should look up the prediction terral has made here and every one of them have been wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No, Terral has been right every time. You just don't know abuot it. It is part of the conspiracy.
> And no, of course I'm never gonna post here again since the world, as we know it, will end on Mars 4.
Click to expand...

LOL

the world will still be here

and when did N1H1 mutate on design into a global bio-weapon and kill BILLIONS

i dont seem to recall that ever happening
nor have any of his other predictions


----------



## Terral

Hi halfbacks:



H4LFB4CKS said:


> Okay, here you go. Here is the latest picture of nibiru entering our solar system.



I must admit to being surprised to see theses coordinates pointing to Orion and not Leo, which appears to be a mistake on my part. Others have said the same thing and I acted like one of these shills/trolls and continued to believe otherwise. Thanks for making a clear presentation that forces me to make retractions and align my testimony with the facts told by the evidence. Again, in case anyone believes otherwise, Terral is no astronomer by any stretch of the imagination. I am a truth investigator following the leads in an investigation that has only just started and there seems to be mountains of information and disinformation out there, which we should suspect in the event this is a HUGE conspiracy of Extinction-Level Event proportions. 

I did manage to locate the 'prove' link in the web archives: 

http://web.archive.org/web/20080706084919/http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showthreaded.php/Number/981481

I am still going through the links and trying to turn something up on the black Google box that appears to be hiding images of Nibiru. My hypothesis about the March 15, 2011 pole shift event is also changing with evidence saying that this pole shift event will take place on Sept. 25, 2011 at the second of three conjunctions, when Nibiru passes between the Sun and Earth. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and unl;ess you are like terral and never admit you were wrong, you likely will never post here again out of embarrassment
> btw, you really should look up the prediction terral has made here and every one of them have been wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No, Terral has been right every time. You just don't know abuot it. It is part of the conspiracy.
> And no, of course I'm never gonna post here again since the world, as we know it, will end on Mars 4.
> It could also be that only some of us, will experience this in another dimension with a new world.
> Therefore it will be like we were never here.
Click to expand...


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and unl;ess you are like terral and never admit you were wrong, you likely will never post here again out of embarrassment
> btw, you really should look up the prediction terral has made here and every one of them have been wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No, Terral has been right every time. You just don't know abuot it. It is part of the conspiracy.
> And no, of course I'm never gonna post here again since the world, as we know it, will end on Mars 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> the world will still be here
> 
> and when did N1H1 mutate on design into a global bio-weapon and kill BILLIONS
> 
> i dont seem to recall that ever happening
> nor have any of his other predictions
Click to expand...

This is off topic but it will.
The bigger question though, is what anti-conspiraciests are doing, in a conspiracy forum?


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Terral has been right every time. You just don't know abuot it. It is part of the conspiracy.
> And no, of course I'm never gonna post here again since the world, as we know it, will end on Mars 4.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> the world will still be here
> 
> and when did N1H1 mutate on design into a global bio-weapon and kill BILLIONS
> 
> i dont seem to recall that ever happening
> nor have any of his other predictions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is off topic but it will.
> The bigger question though, is what anti-conspiracists are doing, in a conspiracy forum?
Click to expand...

ok, how come terral hasnt spent the last two years in a FEMA death camp?
he predicted he would be picked up on oct 15th of 2009
yet here he is still posting


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

SFC Ollie said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and unl;ess you are like terral and never admit you were wrong, you likely will never post here again out of embarrassment
> btw, you really should look up the prediction terral has made here and every one of them have been wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No, Terral has been right every time. You just don't know abuot it. It is part of the conspiracy.
> And no, of course I'm never gonna post here again since the world, as we know it, will end on Mars 4.
> It could also be that only some of us, will experience this in another dimension with a new world.
> Therefore it will be like we were never here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That seems to be all you have to come with in your replies. You're *not *really *contributing *to a discussion here.
You did know that the *purpose* of this forum *is discussion*?
Not* spamming smileys* all over the page!


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> the world will still be here
> 
> and when did N1H1 mutate on design into a global bio-weapon and kill BILLIONS
> 
> i dont seem to recall that ever happening
> nor have any of his other predictions
> 
> 
> 
> This is off topic but it will.
> The bigger question though, is what anti-conspiracists are doing, in a conspiracy forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, how come terral hasnt spent the last two years in a FEMA death camp?
> he predicted he would be picked up on oct 15th of 2009
> yet here he is still posting
Click to expand...


You *are posting in the wrong thread*. You are *Off Topic*!


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is off topic but it will.
> The bigger question though, is what anti-conspiracists are doing, in a conspiracy forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ok, how come terral hasnt spent the last two years in a FEMA death camp?
> he predicted he would be picked up on oct 15th of 2009
> yet here he is still posting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You *are posting in the wrong thread*. You are *Off Topic*!
Click to expand...

no, this is on terral credibility that you claimed he was right on all of them

terral is a massive delusional LIAR


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, how come terral hasnt spent the last two years in a FEMA death camp?
> he predicted he would be picked up on oct 15th of 2009
> yet here he is still posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You *are posting in the wrong thread*. You are *Off Topic*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, this is on terral credibility that you claimed he was right on all of them
> 
> terral is a massive delusional LIAR
Click to expand...

Terrals credibility is not the *topic *here. *Nor is* FEMA death camps.
The *topic *here is  *The Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Timeline*
With 45k+ posts, one thinks you should understand such simple things.
You are *free *to start any *new thread* with the topic of *Terrals credibility* or to reply to her regarding *FEMA*, but *this is not the right place*.
Okay?
You seem to be big on logics so I hope this will do the trick?


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You *are posting in the wrong thread*. You are *Off Topic*!
> 
> 
> 
> no, this is on terral credibility that you claimed he was right on all of them
> 
> terral is a massive delusional LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrals credibility is not the *topic *here. *Nor is* FEMA death camps.
> The subject here is  *The Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Timeline*
> With 45k+ posts, one thinks you should understand such simple things.
> You are *free *to start any *new thread* with the topic of *Terrals credibility* or to reply to her regarding *FEMA*, but *this is not the right place*.
> Okay?
> You seem to be big on logics so I hope this will do the trick?
Click to expand...

YOU claimed Terral was right on ALL of his predictions, he was NOT


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, this is on terral credibility that you claimed he was right on all of them
> 
> terral is a massive delusional LIAR
> 
> 
> 
> Terrals credibility is not the *topic *here. *Nor is* FEMA death camps.
> The subject here is  *The Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Timeline*
> With 45k+ posts, one thinks you should understand such simple things.
> You are *free *to start any *new thread* with the topic of *Terrals credibility* or to reply to her regarding *FEMA*, but *this is not the right place*.
> Okay?
> You seem to be big on logics so I hope this will do the trick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU claimed Terral was right on ALL of his predictions, he was NOT
Click to expand...

Mend your ways with Jesus, go to higher grounds and buy silver.
That's your only hope right now.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrals credibility is not the *topic *here. *Nor is* FEMA death camps.
> The subject here is  *The Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Timeline*
> With 45k+ posts, one thinks you should understand such simple things.
> You are *free *to start any *new thread* with the topic of *Terrals credibility* or to reply to her regarding *FEMA*, but *this is not the right place*.
> Okay?
> You seem to be big on logics so I hope this will do the trick?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU claimed Terral was right on ALL of his predictions, he was NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mend your ways with Jesus, go to higher grounds and buy silver.
> That's your only hope right now.
Click to expand...

hey, that right there shows you are a fucking idiot
if the world is going to be destroyed, what the fuck good would it do to buy silver?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

JPL Small-Body Database Browser




> Additional Notes: the orbits shown in the applet are color coded. The planets are white lines, and the asteroid/comet is a blue


line.







As you can see for yourself the comet turns in to a planet on sept 14 2011!


----------



## Meister

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, this is on terral credibility that you claimed he was right on all of them
> 
> terral is a massive delusional LIAR
> 
> 
> 
> Terrals credibility is not the *topic *here. *Nor is* FEMA death camps.
> The subject here is  *The Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Timeline*
> With 45k+ posts, one thinks you should understand such simple things.
> You are *free *to start any *new thread* with the topic of *Terrals credibility* or to reply to her regarding *FEMA*, but *this is not the right place*.
> Okay?
> You seem to be big on logics so I hope this will do the trick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU claimed Terral was right on ALL of his predictions, he was NOT
Click to expand...


halfback did open the door for the discussion....your right, Dive


----------



## Flagwavrusa

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Timeline:*
> 
> *Feb 11*      Nibiru between Jupiter and Mars orbits. *2.66 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *March 4*     Nibiru breaks through solar ecliptic plane to enter northern hemisphere. *2.26 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *March 15*   Saturn, Nibiru, Earth, Sun, Mars, Jupiter and Uranus are in alignment creating gravity trough
> and pole shift event. First Conjunction. *2.09 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *June 30*      Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *1.77 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Aug 3*         Nibiru crosses Earth orbit and Earth reaches Nibiru perigee position. *1.48 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Aug 18 *       Nibiru crosses Venus orbit. *1.24 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Sept 11*        Nibiru reaches perigee position at Mercury orbit. *.70 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Sept 25*        Nibiru equidistant from Sun and Earth. Second Conjunction. *.40 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Oct 2*           Nibiru at Venus orbit. *.316 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Oct 17*          Nibiru at Earth orbit and nearest position. .*24 AU from Earth* @ *22.3 million miles*.
> 
> *Nov 14  *        Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *.47 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Nov 22 *          Nibiru, Earth and Sun alignment for third and final conjunction. *.57 AU from Earth*.
> 
> Nibiru will finally be farther from the Earth than the Sun on March 1, 2012 marking 165 days from Sept. 18, 2011 that Nibiru was nearer our planet than the Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Earth Change and Pole Shift Explained
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Terral, 


The warning cry you have sounded highlighting the approach of a _Brown Dwarf_ raises many crucial questions. The sheer magnitude of the object, which you warn is 2.5 times the mass of Jupiter ( the solar system's largest planet) explains the catastrophic consequences that you say will result when it crosses paths with the earth. I would think that one could conclude that as it nears the earth,  because of its massiveness, Nibiru's gravitational pull will start a tug of war with earth's gravity. Heavy objects will seem light, hitting a baseball out of the park will be easy as Nibiru keeps the ball aloft longer, high jumpers will break records etc.


On October 17, 2011 Niberu will be only 22 million miles from earth, according to your calculations, which is about 4 times closer to earth than the sun. On that date, when Niberu's gravitational pull is at its peak, and its offsetting effect on earth's force of gravity is greatest, will I, finally be able to slam dunk a basketball?


----------



## Terral

Hi Diver with Halfback mentioned:



DiveCon said:


> YOU claimed Terral was right on ALL of his predictions, he was NOT



Please allow me to set the record straight: Diver is throwing rocks at anything that moves without providing evidentiary support for anything one way or the other. I am a truth investigator gathering evidence to support thesis, claims and conclusions about what appears to be an Elenin Comet/Brown Dwarf Conspiracy that includes a vast amount of information on the internet and disinformation. All of these things are easy to lay out and explain after the fact, but that helps nobody prepare for what can be an Extinction-Level Event of Biblical proportions. 

Everything I post on these Conspiracy Theory topics is what I believe to be true from the facts told by the evidence at the time of posting. I post the evidence so that everyone has the same opportunity to 'quote >>' from my work and prove or disprove my thesis one way or the other. If Diver or Halfback or anyone else makes a solid case for something else, then I must concede and submit to the truth of that testimony. Halfback has presented evidence that Nibiru is approaching from the lower left of Orion's belt in the Orion Constellation. I tried to go back and gather evidence for the Leo conclusion, but had to acknowledge defeat and realize that my original sources were indeed wrong. However, the object here is to get down to the bare-bones truth and accepting that my original hypothesis was wrong is the first step in getting my own testimony right on this potentially very important topic.

I have no problem at all admitting my mistakes on this or any topic, if you guys will simply quote from my work and show me the Light; apart from all of the name-calling idiotic nonsense. All of that crow eating aside: We are still looking at three conjunctions on March 15, Sept. 25 and Nov. 21, 2011, as predicted by the NASA-provided orbit diagram information. We are still looking at 'three skakings' of Nopi prophecy that coincide with these three conjunctions. We still have multiple warnings about a March 3-6 starting point for Nibiru Symptoms to increase dramatically. In other words, do not be so quick to throw the Nibiru baby out with the bathwater, just because I am forced by the evidence to change parts of my original hypothesis. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional Notes: the orbits shown in the applet are color coded. The planets are white lines, and the asteroid/comet is a blue
> 
> 
> 
> line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see for yourself the comet turns in to a planet on sept 14 2011!
Click to expand...

now you are just lying
it crosses the PATH of Mercury, it doesn't BECOME a planet
it continues on out of the solar system


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Diver with Halfback mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU claimed Terral was right on ALL of his predictions, he was NOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please allow me to set the record straight: Diver is throwing rocks at anything that moves without providing evidentiary support for anything one way or the other. I am a truth investigator gathering evidence to support thesis, claims and conclusions about what appears to be an Elenin Comet/Brown Dwarf Conspiracy that includes a vast amount of information on the internet and disinformation. All of these things are easy to lay out and explain after the fact, but that helps nobody prepare for what can be an Extinction-Level Event of Biblical proportions.
> 
> Everything I post on these Conspiracy Theory topics is what I believe to be true from the facts told by the evidence at the time of posting. I post the evidence so that everyone has the same opportunity to 'quote >>' from my work and prove or disprove my thesis one way or the other. If Diver or Halfback or anyone else makes a solid case for something else, then I must concede and submit to the truth of that testimony. Halfback has presented evidence that Nibiru is approaching from the lower left of Orion's belt in the Orion Constellation. I tried to go back and gather evidence for the Leo conclusion, but had to acknowledge defeat and realize that my original sources were indeed wrong. However, the object here is to get down to the bare-bones truth and accepting that my original hypothesis was wrong is the first step in getting my own testimony right on this potentially very important topic.
> 
> I have no problem at all admitting my mistakes on this or any topic, if you guys will simply quote from my work and show me the Light; apart from all of the name-calling idiotic nonsense. All of that crow eating aside: We are still looking at three conjunctions on March 15, Sept. 25 and Nov. 21, 2011, as predicted by the NASA-provided orbit diagram information. We are still looking at 'three skakings' of Nopi prophecy that coincide with these three conjunctions. We still have multiple warnings about a March 3-6 starting point for Nibiru Symptoms to increase dramatically. In other words, do not be so quick to throw the Nibiru baby out with the bathwater, just because I am forced by the evidence to change parts of my original hypothesis.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

you deny you made all those predictions?
there are several threads here that show them to be exactly what you claimed


----------



## deebee

H4LFB4CKS said:


> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional Notes: the orbits shown in the applet are color coded. The planets are white lines, and the asteroid/comet is a blue
> 
> 
> 
> line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see for yourself the comet turns in to a planet on sept 14 2011!
Click to expand...


Halfback...

Can you explain how the comet will turn into a planet? I'm a little confused by that?


----------



## Terral

Hi Flag:



Flagwavrusa said:


> The warning cry you have sounded highlighting the approach of a _Brown Dwarf_ raises many crucial questions. The sheer magnitude of the object, which you warn is 2.5 times the mass of Jupiter ( the solar system's largest planet) explains the catastrophic consequences that you say will result when it crosses paths with the earth.



First of all, some sources say Nibiru is 2.5 times Jupiter mass and some say Nibiru is even larger. Next, even the moon crossing the Earth's alignment with the Sun causes earthquakes to shake and volcano's to become active and Nibiru is much larger than the moon.  



Flagwavrusa said:


> I would think that one could conclude that as it nears the earth,  because of its massiveness, Nibiru's gravitational pull will start a tug of war with earth's gravity. Heavy objects will seem light, hitting a baseball out of the park will be easy as Nibiru keeps the ball aloft longer, high jumpers will break records etc.



I do not believe your conclusion to be accurate. First off you are assuming that Nibiru is high overhead throughout this encounter. If increased gravity assisted a ball to fly higher on the nearest side of the earth, then the opposite would be true for a fly ball hit in the opposite side of the earth being held even tighter to the earth by Nibiru's gravity. If you think about it, Nibiru's gravity would be causing volcanoes to erupt and earthquakes and tidal waves, which means nobody is at the ballpark anyway.



Flagwavrusa said:


> On October 17, 2011 Niberu will be only 22 million miles from earth, according to your calculations, which is about 4 times closer to earth than the sun.



Actually that data comes from NASA orbit diagrams for the *2010 Elenin Comet* (link) that I believe is a psyop cover for Nibiru. The problem with your hypothesis is that Nibiru passes directly between the Sun and Earth on September 25, 2011 for the second of three conjunctions; which seems a much more likely time for the anticipated pole shift. Then Nibiru creeps ever nearer to the Earth to our nearest point in our encounter on October 17, 2011, when the brown dwarf should maintain polarity control over the Earth. That control should dwindle as Nibiru races away from Earth for the third conjunction on November 22, 2011; when the Earth should flip back in a pole shift reversal that tips our planet back to right-side-up position. But again, these are the views of a truth investigator reviewing the evidence and NOT any astronomer. 



Flagwavrusa said:


> On that date, when Niberu's gravitational pull is at its peak, and its offsetting effect on earth's force of gravity is greatest, will I, finally be able to slam dunk a basketball?



I doubt it. Any minute gravitational variances that you could feel as a human being would be multiplied 10,000 times by Nibiru's influence on our earth to generate earthquakes, volcanoes, tidal waves, magnetic field fluctuations, etc., so that Flag would not even think about dunking anything.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Important changes must be made to my original Brown Dwarf Timeline based upon updated information. NASA has also updated Elenin Comet information that has changed slightly:

ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/

*Feburary 20, 2011 Updated Nibiru Brown Dwarf Timeline:*

Chart 1

*Feb 20*     Nibiru between Jupiter and Mars orbits. *2.48 AU *from Earth.

*March 4*     Nibiru breaks through ecliptic plane for earth change symptoms to increase dramatically. *2.261 AU *from Earth.

*March 15*   Saturn, Nibiru, Earth, Sun, Mars, Jupiter and Uranus are in alignment creating gravity trench for volcano/earthquake/tidal events to escalate (first shaking of Nopi prophecy). First Conjunction. *2.1 AU *from Earth.

*June 27*      Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *1.789 AU *from Earth.

Chart 2

*Aug 3*         Nibiru crosses Earth orbit and Earth reaches Nibiru perigee orbit angle position. *1.489 AU *from Earth. 

*Aug 21 *       Nibiru crosses Venus orbit. *1.198 AU *from Earth.

*Sept 11*        Nibiru reaches perigee position at Mercury orbit. *0.708 AU* from Earth. 

*Sept 19* Nibiru equidistant from Sun And Earth. *0.523 AU *from Earth. 

*Sept 26* Nibiru passes between Sun and Earth for second alignment (second shaking of Nopi prophecy) for anticipated *Geological Pole Shift Event*. Second Conjunction. *0.396 AU *from Earth.

Chart 3

*Oct 2*           Nibiru at Venus orbit. *0.316 AU *from Earth.

*Oct 17*          Nibiru at Earth orbit and nearest position. *0*.*232 AU *from Earth @ *21.57 million miles*. 

*Nov 14  *        Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *0.46 AU *from Earth.

*Nov 22 *          Nibiru, Earth and Sun alignment for *Pole Shift Reversal Event*. Third conjunction *0.58 AU *from Earth.

Nibiru will finally be farther from the Earth than the Sun on Feb 29, 2012 marking 163 days from Sept. 19, 2011 that Nibiru was nearer our planet than the Sun.

====================

The March 15, 2011 'pole shift' event has been moved to September 26, 2011 with updated information. The coming March 15, 2011 event is the first of three shakings that Nopi prophecy predicts that coincides with the first of our three conjunctions. *Nibiru Earth Change Symptoms* (topic) to become dramatic with this first conjunction, Nibiru is still too far away (2.1 AU) from Earth to take polarity control from the Sun that dominates all orbiting objects in this solar system including Nibiru. Imagine the energy required for the Sun to make one big pitch of a heavy brown dwarf for a single orbit that lasts 3600 years. The gravity holding these two giants together is massive to even bend time and space and our Earth is coming around in orbit to collide with the place where the two massive gravity wells intersect. Nibiru passes between Sun and Earth and the gravity well becomes that much deeper and the Earth wants to fall nearer the Sun, which is going to burn the hell out of the southern hemisphere; when the north pole is repelled by Nibiru massive magnetic field polarity and the northern hemisphere experiences long periods (days) of darkness. 

September 26, 2011 marks the time of the second conjunction where Nibiru passes directly between the Sun and Earth and Nibiru should assume polarity control to initiate the anticipated pole shift event. My first outline places the second conjunction on Sept. 25, 2011, but NASA updated the orbit diagram information to back that alignment up by one day. Nibiru should retain polarity control over our planet for just about two months while passing through the Earth orbit for the third shaking/conjunction on November 22, 2011, when the Sun should regain polarity control for the Earth to shift back into original north/south position. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Liability

Unless the Brown Dwarf traveling roadshow system is traveling at variable "speeds," then there is no new data that would alter accurate mathematical calculations for its alleged dance in our solar system.

This important breaking update, therefore, is revealed to be just another way to milk the asinine conspiracy theory lunacy of the folks who feed off of the likes of simple-minded clowns like Terral.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

deebee said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional Notes: the orbits shown in the applet are color coded. The planets are white lines, and the asteroid/comet is a blue
> 
> 
> 
> line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see for yourself the comet turns in to a planet on sept 14 2011!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Halfback...
> 
> Can you explain how the comet will turn into a planet? I'm a little confused by that?
Click to expand...

It's all beacuse of the lie. Everyone will se the planet on that date, thus not beeing able to lie about it anymore.
In other words, the will continue claiming it is a comet until this day, when it becomes visible by the naked eye to everyone, that it is a planet.
That is why the blue (comet) line turns to a white (planet) line on that date.


----------



## DiveCon

ROFLMAO
hes changing it already


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> 
> line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see for yourself the comet turns in to a planet on sept 14 2011!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halfback...
> 
> Can you explain how the comet will turn into a planet? I'm a little confused by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all beacuse of the lie. Everyone will se the planet on that date, thus not beeing able to lie about it anymore.
> In other words, the will continue claming it is a comet until this day, when it becomes visible by the naked eye to everyone, that it is a planet.
> That is why the blue (comet) line turns to a white (planet) line on that date.
Click to expand...

it does not
it has a blue line all the way
dark blue for past and light blue for projected
why do you LIE so much
'


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halfback...
> 
> Can you explain how the comet will turn into a planet? I'm a little confused by that?
> 
> 
> 
> It's all beacuse of the lie. Everyone will se the planet on that date, thus not beeing able to lie about it anymore.
> In other words, the will continue claming it is a comet until this day, when it becomes visible by the naked eye to everyone, that it is a planet.
> That is why the blue (comet) line turns to a white (planet) line on that date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it does not
> it has a blue line all the way
> dark blue for past and light blue for projected
> why do you LIE so much
> '
Click to expand...

Yes, I can see that now. Obviosly the Illumnati/psyops saw that misstake and corrected both my picture and the original.
But it was white one hour ago.


----------



## Liability

Brown dwarfs are not comets.

Comets which "orbit" the Sun in some highly elliptical path taking hundreds of years or more to come back around do not become "planets" merely because they can be said to "orbit" the Sun.



> a planet is a body that orbits the Sun, is massive enough for its own gravity to make it round, and has "cleared its neighbourhood" of smaller objects around its orbit.


 -- See Wiki, Definition of planet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia but look at Planetary Scientists Support Proposed Redefinition Of A Planet


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all beacuse of the lie. Everyone will se the planet on that date, thus not beeing able to lie about it anymore.
> In other words, the will continue claming it is a comet until this day, when it becomes visible by the naked eye to everyone, that it is a planet.
> That is why the blue (comet) line turns to a white (planet) line on that date.
> 
> 
> 
> it does not
> it has a blue line all the way
> dark blue for past and light blue for projected
> why do you LIE so much
> '
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I can see that now. Obviosly the Illumnati/psyops saw that misstake and corrected both my picture and the original.
> But it was white one hour ago.
Click to expand...

such a liar

i saw it when you first posted it
and it never had a white line


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it does not
> it has a blue line all the way
> dark blue for past and light blue for projected
> why do you LIE so much
> '
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can see that now. Obviosly the Illumnati/psyops saw that misstake and corrected both my picture and the original.
> But it was white one hour ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> such a liar
> 
> i saw it when you first posted it
> and it never had a white line
Click to expand...

You will not get a bunker in mars even if your employers tell you so.
*If *you survive, you will go FEMA like the rest of us.


----------



## Liability

> DEEP IMPACT
> 2012 - A Scientific Realty Check
> * * * *
> by Donald Yeomans
> Washington DC (SPX) Nov 11, 2009
> There apparently is a great deal of interest in celestial bodies, and their locations and trajectories at the end of the calendar year 2012. Now, I for one love a good book or movie as much as the next guy. But the stuff flying around through cyberspace, TV and the movies is not based on science.
> 
> There is even a fake NASA news release out there... So here is the scientific reality on the celestial happenings in the year 2012.
> 
> Nibiru, a purported large object headed toward Earth, simply put - does not exist. *There is no credible evidence - telescopic or otherwise - for this object's existence. There is also no evidence of any kind for its gravitational affects upon bodies in our solar system.*
> 
> I do however like the name Nibiru. If I ever get a pet goldflish (and I just may do that sometime in early 2013), Nibiru will be at the top of my list.
> 
> The Mayan calendar does not end in December 2012. Just as the calendar you have on your kitchen wall does not cease to exist after December 31, the Mayan calendar does not cease to exist on December 21, 2012.
> 
> This date is the end of the Mayan long-count period, but then - just as your calendar begins again on January 1 - another long-count period begins for the Mayan calendar.
> 
> There are no credible predictions for worrisome astronomical events in 2012. The activity of the sun is cyclical with a period of roughly 11 years and the time of the next solar maximum is predicted to occur in the period 2010 - 2012.
> 
> However, the Earth routinely experiences these periods of increased solar activity - for eons - without worrisome effects.
> 
> *The Earth's magnetic field, which deflects charged particles from the sun, does reverse polarity* *on time scales of about 400,000 years* but there is no evidence that a reversal, which *takes thousands of years to occur,* will begin in 2012.
> 
> Even if this several thousand year-long magnetic field reversal were to begin, that would not affect the Earth's rotation nor would it affect the direction of the Earth's rotation axis... *only Superman can do that.*  [   ]
> 
> The only important gravitational tugs experienced by the Earth are due to the moon and sun. There are no planetary alignments in the next few decades, Earth will not cross the galactic plane in 2012, and even if these alignments were to occur, their effects on the Earth would be negligible. Each December the Earth and Sun align with the approximate center of the Milky Way Galaxy but that is an annual event of no consequence.
> 
> The predictions of doomsday or dramatic changes on December 21, 2012 are all false. Incorrect doomsday predictions have taken place several times in each of the past several centuries. Readers should bear in mind what Carl Sagan noted several years ago; *"extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence."
> *  [Terral, take note, dude.]
> 
> For any claims of disaster or dramatic changes in 2012, the burden of proof is on the people making these claims. Where is the science? Where is the evidence?
> 
> There is none, and all the passionate, persistent and profitable assertions, whether they are made in books, movies, documentaries or over the Internet, cannot change that simple fact. There is no credible evidence for any of the assertions made in support of unusual events taking place in December 2012.



2012 - A Scientific Realty Check

*All Emphases (and bracketed editorial inserts) in the above quoted piece have been added here by Liability* to make this refutation of Terral's simple-minded and hysterical warnings of doom and gloom a bit more clear, even for brain damaged folks like him.  I know it's not polite to laugh at him.  But I can't help it.

By the way, the name Elenin, I noticed, stands for ELEVEN NINE.

Invert that and what do ya get?  NINE ELEVEN.  No WONDER Terral "found" this crap.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can see that now. Obviosly the Illumnati/psyops saw that misstake and corrected both my picture and the original.
> But it was white one hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> such a liar
> 
> i saw it when you first posted it
> and it never had a white line
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will not get a bunker in mars even if your employers tell you so.
> *If *you survive, you will go FEMA like the rest of us.
Click to expand...

you are certifiably INSANE


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional Notes: the orbits shown in the applet are color coded. The planets are white lines, and the asteroid/comet is a blue
> 
> 
> 
> line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see for yourself the comet turns in to a planet on sept 14 2011!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Halfback...
> 
> Can you explain how the comet will turn into a planet? I'm a little confused by that?
Click to expand...

do you now see an admit this guy is an idiot and a LIAR
yet?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Liability said:


> DEEP IMPACT
> 2012 - A Scientific Realty Check
> * * * *
> by Donald Yeomans
> Washington DC (SPX) Nov 11, 2009
> There apparently is a great deal of interest in celestial bodies, and their locations and trajectories at the end of the calendar year 2012. Now, I for one love a good book or movie as much as the next guy. But the stuff flying around through cyberspace, TV and the movies is not based on science.
> 
> There is even a fake NASA news release out there... So here is the scientific reality on the celestial happenings in the year 2012.
> 
> Nibiru, a purported large object headed toward Earth, simply put - does not exist. *There is no credible evidence - telescopic or otherwise - for this object's existence. There is also no evidence of any kind for its gravitational affects upon bodies in our solar system.*
> 
> I do however like the name Nibiru. If I ever get a pet goldflish (and I just may do that sometime in early 2013), Nibiru will be at the top of my list.
> 
> The Mayan calendar does not end in December 2012. Just as the calendar you have on your kitchen wall does not cease to exist after December 31, the Mayan calendar does not cease to exist on December 21, 2012.
> 
> This date is the end of the Mayan long-count period, but then - just as your calendar begins again on January 1 - another long-count period begins for the Mayan calendar.
> 
> There are no credible predictions for worrisome astronomical events in 2012. The activity of the sun is cyclical with a period of roughly 11 years and the time of the next solar maximum is predicted to occur in the period 2010 - 2012.
> 
> However, the Earth routinely experiences these periods of increased solar activity - for eons - without worrisome effects.
> 
> *The Earth's magnetic field, which deflects charged particles from the sun, does reverse polarity* *on time scales of about 400,000 years* but there is no evidence that a reversal, which *takes thousands of years to occur,* will begin in 2012.
> 
> Even if this several thousand year-long magnetic field reversal were to begin, that would not affect the Earth's rotation nor would it affect the direction of the Earth's rotation axis... *only Superman can do that.*  [   ]
> 
> The only important gravitational tugs experienced by the Earth are due to the moon and sun. There are no planetary alignments in the next few decades, Earth will not cross the galactic plane in 2012, and even if these alignments were to occur, their effects on the Earth would be negligible. Each December the Earth and Sun align with the approximate center of the Milky Way Galaxy but that is an annual event of no consequence.
> 
> The predictions of doomsday or dramatic changes on December 21, 2012 are all false. Incorrect doomsday predictions have taken place several times in each of the past several centuries. Readers should bear in mind what Carl Sagan noted several years ago; *"extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence."
> *  [Terral, take note, dude.]
> 
> For any claims of disaster or dramatic changes in 2012, the burden of proof is on the people making these claims. Where is the science? Where is the evidence?
> 
> There is none, and all the passionate, persistent and profitable assertions, whether they are made in books, movies, documentaries or over the Internet, cannot change that simple fact. There is no credible evidence for any of the assertions made in support of unusual events taking place in December 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 - A Scientific Realty Check
> 
> *All Emphases (and bracketed editorial inserts) in the above quoted piece have been added here by Liability* to make this refutation of Terral's simple-minded and hysterical warnings of doom and gloom a bit more clear, even for brain damaged folks like him.  I know it's not polite to laugh at him.  But I can't help it.
> 
> By the way, the name Elenin, I noticed, stands for ELEVEN NINE.
> 
> Invert that and what do ya get?  NINE ELEVEN.  No WONDER Terral "found" this crap.
Click to expand...


Man, you're in for a really cold shower and bad morning on Mars 4. 
Don't forget to buy silver and pray to Jesus.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEEP IMPACT
> 2012 - A Scientific Realty Check
> * * * *
> by Donald Yeomans
> Washington DC (SPX) Nov 11, 2009
> There apparently is a great deal of interest in celestial bodies, and their locations and trajectories at the end of the calendar year 2012. Now, I for one love a good book or movie as much as the next guy. But the stuff flying around through cyberspace, TV and the movies is not based on science.
> 
> There is even a fake NASA news release out there... So here is the scientific reality on the celestial happenings in the year 2012.
> 
> Nibiru, a purported large object headed toward Earth, simply put - does not exist. *There is no credible evidence - telescopic or otherwise - for this object's existence. There is also no evidence of any kind for its gravitational affects upon bodies in our solar system.*
> 
> I do however like the name Nibiru. If I ever get a pet goldflish (and I just may do that sometime in early 2013), Nibiru will be at the top of my list.
> 
> The Mayan calendar does not end in December 2012. Just as the calendar you have on your kitchen wall does not cease to exist after December 31, the Mayan calendar does not cease to exist on December 21, 2012.
> 
> This date is the end of the Mayan long-count period, but then - just as your calendar begins again on January 1 - another long-count period begins for the Mayan calendar.
> 
> There are no credible predictions for worrisome astronomical events in 2012. The activity of the sun is cyclical with a period of roughly 11 years and the time of the next solar maximum is predicted to occur in the period 2010 - 2012.
> 
> However, the Earth routinely experiences these periods of increased solar activity - for eons - without worrisome effects.
> 
> *The Earth's magnetic field, which deflects charged particles from the sun, does reverse polarity* *on time scales of about 400,000 years* but there is no evidence that a reversal, which *takes thousands of years to occur,* will begin in 2012.
> 
> Even if this several thousand year-long magnetic field reversal were to begin, that would not affect the Earth's rotation nor would it affect the direction of the Earth's rotation axis... *only Superman can do that.*  [   ]
> 
> The only important gravitational tugs experienced by the Earth are due to the moon and sun. There are no planetary alignments in the next few decades, Earth will not cross the galactic plane in 2012, and even if these alignments were to occur, their effects on the Earth would be negligible. Each December the Earth and Sun align with the approximate center of the Milky Way Galaxy but that is an annual event of no consequence.
> 
> The predictions of doomsday or dramatic changes on December 21, 2012 are all false. Incorrect doomsday predictions have taken place several times in each of the past several centuries. Readers should bear in mind what Carl Sagan noted several years ago; *"extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence."
> *  [Terral, take note, dude.]
> 
> For any claims of disaster or dramatic changes in 2012, the burden of proof is on the people making these claims. Where is the science? Where is the evidence?
> 
> There is none, and all the passionate, persistent and profitable assertions, whether they are made in books, movies, documentaries or over the Internet, cannot change that simple fact. There is no credible evidence for any of the assertions made in support of unusual events taking place in December 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 - A Scientific Realty Check
> 
> *All Emphases (and bracketed editorial inserts) in the above quoted piece have been added here by Liability* to make this refutation of Terral's simple-minded and hysterical warnings of doom and gloom a bit more clear, even for brain damaged folks like him.  I know it's not polite to laugh at him.  But I can't help it.
> 
> By the way, the name Elenin, I noticed, stands for ELEVEN NINE.
> 
> Invert that and what do ya get?  NINE ELEVEN.  No WONDER Terral "found" this crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you're in for a really cold shower and bad morning on Mars 4.
Click to expand...

your ready for a straight jacket


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 - A Scientific Realty Check
> 
> *All Emphases (and bracketed editorial inserts) in the above quoted piece have been added here by Liability* to make this refutation of Terral's simple-minded and hysterical warnings of doom and gloom a bit more clear, even for brain damaged folks like him.  I know it's not polite to laugh at him.  But I can't help it.
> 
> By the way, the name Elenin, I noticed, stands for ELEVEN NINE.
> 
> Invert that and what do ya get?  NINE ELEVEN.  No WONDER Terral "found" this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you're in for a really cold shower and bad morning on Mars 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your ready for a straight jacket
Click to expand...

                       
I'm not the anti-conspiracy guy, debating in a conspiracy forum.
That kinda puts things in perspective.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you're in for a really cold shower and bad morning on Mars 4.
> 
> 
> 
> your ready for a straight jacket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the anti-conspiracy guy, debating in a conspiracy forum.
> That kinda puts things in perspective.
Click to expand...

yeah, thats about what i would expect from the insane


----------



## Liability

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you're in for a really cold shower and bad morning on Mars 4.
> 
> 
> 
> your ready for a straight jacket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the anti-conspiracy guy, debating in a conspiracy forum.
> That kinda puts things in perspective.
Click to expand...


Where, exactly, in your view of the universe, would you  expect an anti-conspiracy theory guy to debate such things?  (That is, he might be able to discuss it in an anti-conspiracy theory thread with other folks holding similar views, but that's not exactly a "debate" now is it?)


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> your ready for a straight jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the anti-conspiracy guy, debating in a conspiracy forum.
> That kinda puts things in perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where, exactly, in your view of the universe, would you  expect an anti-conspiracy theory guy to debate such things?  (That is, he might be able to discuss it in an anti-conspiracy theory thread with other folks holding similar views, but that's not exactly a "debate" now is it?)
Click to expand...

you can not expect rationality from the insane
LOL


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Praise Jesus, now the motherships are arriving to evacuate us believers!


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

It could also be one of the motherships.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

SKY-MAP.ORG


----------



## Liability

H4LFB4CKS said:


> SKY-MAP.ORG



There is ZERO proof that the items you circled and labeled as "moons" in that sky-map image ARE moons at all.   Likewise, there's no confirmation that the object claimed to be "Nibiru" is any such thing.  

I could take a picture of your house (from above) if I had your name and address, using Google earth.  I could label it "concealed missile launcher location" if I wanted to.  But that wouldn't make it any less a work of pure fiction.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Liability said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> SKY-MAP.ORG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is ZERO proof that the items you circled and labeled as "moons" in that sky-map image ARE moons at all.   Likewise, there's no confirmation that the object claimed to be "Nibiru" is any such thing.
> 
> I could take a picture of your house (from above) if I had your name and address, using Google earth.  I could label it "concealed missile launcher location" if I wanted to.  But that wouldn't make it any less a work of pure fiction.
Click to expand...

I understand that it must be getting frustrating, not beeing able to affect med with your psyops chemtrails, haarp or black suits, since i live in another part of the world.
But I'm going to continue spreading the truth however.
I promise to wave to you as I'm leaving on the mothership.


----------



## Terral

Hi Halfbacks:

I wanted to thank you for posting this video:



H4LFB4CKS said:


> Praise Jesus, now the motherships are arriving to evacuate us believers!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhGrl1ZTvUs



This is my message to Phil:

Hi Phil:

I am a new subscriber to your channel and greatly appreciate your work. I also have information that might prove helpful to your Nibiru investigation. This is going to sound kind of strange, but the truth is oftentimes stranger than fiction:

Alex Jones works for the DoD/State Dept. Counterintelligence-terrorism Unit right out of the Pentagon and David Beach is his Illuminati op/asset who participated in a sting operation to take down youtube channels like mine and numerous others. David Beach lied about the entire Jan. 28, 2011 incident to put out his videos, so suckers like me would upload at his 'take viral' request; so he could later complain to Google/Youtube over copyright infringement. Youtube channels all over the internet carrying Nibiru information are being systematically shut down right now as we speak, because of Alex Jones and David Beach.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...enin-brown-dwarf-timeline-20.html#post3342955

This is a link to my Nibiru Brown Dwarf Timeline at USMB.com. The reason that you are seeing March 3-6, 2011 warnings is because that is the day that Nibiru breaks through the ecliptic plane to begin influencing earth from the northern hemisphere. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/155739-twenty-five-symptoms-of-nibiru.html

That marks the day that Nibiru Symptoms become dramatically worse and the escalation of 'events' begins. The March 15, 2011 warnings concern the first of three alignment/conjunctions when the Sun, Earth and Nibiru are in alignment. That is not the day of the pole shift as Nibiru is still 2 AU from Earth and the Sun will maintain polarity control over our planet. However, this does mark the day that Nibiru volcanoes, earthquakes, rogue tidal waves, magnetic field fluctuations and everything else becomes FAR worse. Our situation here on earth becomes worse and worse with each earth revolution, as Nibiru grips the planet ever tighter by coming nearer and nearer to our location; which brings the massive gravity well that much closer. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html#post3325917

This post shows you what Google and NASA are hiding and your assessment is correct that the NASA psyop includes disguising the brown dwarf orbit with the ELEnin Comet data:

JPL Small-Body Database Browser

This data allows us to know the exact position of Nibiru, which includes the three conjunctions that Nopi Prophecy refers to as 'three shakings.' The comet/dwarf reaches perigee position on 9/11/2011 exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks for the third conjunction to take place on November 22, 2011 on the day Rothschild murdered John F. Kennedy. We agree that the March 15, 2011 pole shift date is also false information released to discredit people passing around the claim, so nobody would believe us when predicting the real Pole Shift Event on September 26, 2011 at the second conjunction. I am no astronomer, but the data seems to indicate that we are looking at a geological (literal) pole shift event on September 26, 2011 and a Reverse Pole Shift Event back to our current north/south position at the third conjunction on November 22, 2011. The cause of the first pole shift at the second conjunction is Nibiru's position between the Sun and Earth, which forces the Sun to relinquish polarity control over the earth. However, that polarity control is returned to the Sun at the final conjunction, when Nibiru is moving away and earth change influence capabilities are decreased. 

Finally, the presence of the space ships coincides with the chariot of fire and horses of fire that carried Elijah (2Kings 2:11) to heaven. Remember that prophecy says that the Lord God will send Elijah before the great and terrible day of the Lord. Malachi 4:5-6. Then realize that we are not looking at the END of the age that is still far in the future. We are looking at events leading to the *Day of the Lord* (in blue) '*beginning*.' I explain that to Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr. True Ott here if you are interested:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...llenge-to-dr-bill-deagle-and-dr-true-ott.html

In short, our space friends are looking for Elijah to appear at any moment, because Elijah and John the Baptist and Joshua and Abraham and David are all '*skins*' (Gen. 3:21) for your father Adam ... 

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c266/Terral03/81.jpg

....who these aliens also recognize as their father. They know Adam is about to appear to begin restoring the earth to the Garden of Eden, because he told them not to interfere with his sons until the return of Nibiru. ;0)

Again, I realize this sounds fantastic, but this is what all the accumulated evidence is saying. Thanks again for your dedicated work,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Halfbacks:



H4LFB4CKS said:


> I understand that it must be getting frustrating, not beeing able to affect med with your psyops chemtrails, haarp or black suits, since i live in another part of the world.
> But I'm going to continue spreading the truth however.
> I promise to wave to you as I'm leaving on the mothership.



My critics around here know I have started tons and tons of conspiracy theory topics on this USMB Conspiracy Theory Forum and very rarely am I forced to concede errors to other members. The same goes for my Bible posts at CF.com and BibleDebateForum.com and tons of other Bible Boards. However, Halfbacks came through here and pointed out problems with my working hypothesis and forced me to eat a considerable amount of crow pie for which I am thankful. 

Pointing out errors in my work is what helps to make future presentations that much better. 

Thanks again,

Terral


----------



## Obamerican

Terral said:


> Hi Halfbacks:
> 
> I wanted to thank you for posting this video:
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Jesus, now the motherships are arriving to evacuate us believers!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhGrl1ZTvUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my message to Phil:
> 
> Hi Phil:
> 
> I am a new subscriber to your channel and greatly appreciate your work. I also have information that might prove helpful to your Nibiru investigation. This is going to sound kind of strange, but the truth is oftentimes stranger than fiction:
> 
> Alex Jones works for the DoD/State Dept. Counterintelligence-terrorism Unit right out of the Pentagon and David Beach is his Illuminati op/asset who participated in a sting operation to take down youtube channels like mine and numerous others. David Beach lied about the entire Jan. 28, 2011 incident to put out his videos, so suckers like me would upload at his 'take viral' request; so he could later complain to Google/Youtube over copyright infringement. Youtube channels all over the internet carrying Nibiru information are being systematically shut down right now as we speak, because of Alex Jones and David Beach.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...enin-brown-dwarf-timeline-20.html#post3342955
> 
> This is a link to my Nibiru Brown Dwarf Timeline at USMB.com. The reason that you are seeing March 3-6, 2011 warnings is because that is the day that Nibiru breaks through the ecliptic plane to begin influencing earth from the northern hemisphere.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/155739-twenty-five-symptoms-of-nibiru.html
> 
> That marks the day that Nibiru Symptoms become dramatically worse and the escalation of 'events' begins. The March 15, 2011 warnings concern the first of three alignment/conjunctions when the Sun, Earth and Nibiru are in alignment. That is not the day of the pole shift as Nibiru is still 2 AU from Earth and the Sun will maintain polarity control over our planet. However, this does mark the day that Nibiru volcanoes, earthquakes, rogue tidal waves, magnetic field fluctuations and everything else becomes FAR worse. Our situation here on earth becomes worse and worse with each earth revolution, as Nibiru grips the planet ever tighter by coming nearer and nearer to our location; which brings the massive gravity well that much closer.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html#post3325917
> 
> This post shows you what Google and NASA are hiding and your assessment is correct that the NASA psyop includes disguising the brown dwarf orbit with the ELEnin Comet data:
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> This data allows us to know the exact position of Nibiru, which includes the three conjunctions that Nopi Prophecy refers to as 'three shakings.' The comet/dwarf reaches perigee position on 9/11/2011 exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks for the third conjunction to take place on November 22, 2011 on the day Rothschild murdered John F. Kennedy. We agree that the March 15, 2011 pole shift date is also false information released to discredit people passing around the claim, so nobody would believe us when predicting the real Pole Shift Event on September 26, 2011 at the second conjunction. I am no astronomer, but the data seems to indicate that we are looking at a geological (literal) pole shift event on September 26, 2011 and a Reverse Pole Shift Event back to our current north/south position at the third conjunction on November 22, 2011. The cause of the first pole shift at the second conjunction is Nibiru's position between the Sun and Earth, which forces the Sun to relinquish polarity control over the earth. However, that polarity control is returned to the Sun at the final conjunction, when Nibiru is moving away and earth change influence capabilities are decreased.
> 
> Finally, the presence of the space ships coincides with the chariot of fire and horses of fire that carried Elijah (2Kings 2:11) to heaven. Remember that prophecy says that the Lord God will send Elijah before the great and terrible day of the Lord. Malachi 4:5-6. Then realize that we are not looking at the END of the age that is still far in the future. We are looking at events leading to the *Day of the Lord* (in blue) '*beginning*.' I explain that to Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr. True Ott here if you are interested:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...llenge-to-dr-bill-deagle-and-dr-true-ott.html
> 
> In short, our space friends are looking for Elijah to appear at any moment, because Elijah and John the Baptist and Joshua and Abraham and David are all '*skins*' (Gen. 3:21) for your father Adam ...
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c266/Terral03/81.jpg
> 
> ....who these aliens also recognize as their father. They know Adam is about to appear to begin restoring the earth to the Garden of Eden, because he told them not to interfere with his sons until the return of Nibiru. ;0)
> 
> Again, I realize this sounds fantastic, but this is what all the accumulated evidence is saying. Thanks again for your dedicated work,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

I also greatly enjoy the contrails are chemtrails canard.

Thanks so much for the laffs, boys.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> SKY-MAP.ORG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is ZERO proof that the items you circled and labeled as "moons" in that sky-map image ARE moons at all.   Likewise, there's no confirmation that the object claimed to be "Nibiru" is any such thing.
> 
> I could take a picture of your house (from above) if I had your name and address, using Google earth.  I could label it "concealed missile launcher location" if I wanted to.  But that wouldn't make it any less a work of pure fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that it must be getting frustrating, not beeing able to affect med with your psyops chemtrails, haarp or black suits, since i live in another part of the world.
> But I'm going to continue spreading the truth however.
> I promise to wave to you as I'm leaving on the mothership.
Click to expand...

you wouldnt know the truth if it kicked you in the ass


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Halfbacks:
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that it must be getting frustrating, not beeing able to affect med with your psyops chemtrails, haarp or black suits, since i live in another part of the world.
> But I'm going to continue spreading the truth however.
> I promise to wave to you as I'm leaving on the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My critics around here know I have started tons and tons of conspiracy theory topics on this USMB Conspiracy Theory Forum and very rarely am I forced to concede errors to other members. The same goes for my Bible posts at CF.com and BibleDebateForum.com and tons of other Bible Boards. However, Halfbacks came through here and pointed out problems with my working hypothesis and forced me to eat a considerable amount of crow pie for which I am thankful.
> 
> Pointing out errors in my work is what helps to make future presentations that much better.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

except you are STILL wrong
as is he
and i will continue to laugh at you when all your prediction FAIL like they always have


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Mike is connecting the dots about what is coming like a freight train:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMyFk0tLMrM]Connnecting the FINAL dot! PLANET X[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Obamerican said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Halfbacks:
> 
> I wanted to thank you for posting this video:
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Jesus, now the motherships are arriving to evacuate us believers!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhGrl1ZTvUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my message to Phil:
> 
> Hi Phil:
> 
> I am a new subscriber to your channel and greatly appreciate your work. I also have information that might prove helpful to your Nibiru investigation. This is going to sound kind of strange, but the truth is oftentimes stranger than fiction:
> 
> Alex Jones works for the DoD/State Dept. Counterintelligence-terrorism Unit right out of the Pentagon and David Beach is his Illuminati op/asset who participated in a sting operation to take down youtube channels like mine and numerous others. David Beach lied about the entire Jan. 28, 2011 incident to put out his videos, so suckers like me would upload at his 'take viral' request; so he could later complain to Google/Youtube over copyright infringement. Youtube channels all over the internet carrying Nibiru information are being systematically shut down right now as we speak, because of Alex Jones and David Beach.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...enin-brown-dwarf-timeline-20.html#post3342955
> 
> This is a link to my Nibiru Brown Dwarf Timeline at USMB.com. The reason that you are seeing March 3-6, 2011 warnings is because that is the day that Nibiru breaks through the ecliptic plane to begin influencing earth from the northern hemisphere.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/155739-twenty-five-symptoms-of-nibiru.html
> 
> That marks the day that Nibiru Symptoms become dramatically worse and the escalation of 'events' begins. The March 15, 2011 warnings concern the first of three alignment/conjunctions when the Sun, Earth and Nibiru are in alignment. That is not the day of the pole shift as Nibiru is still 2 AU from Earth and the Sun will maintain polarity control over our planet. However, this does mark the day that Nibiru volcanoes, earthquakes, rogue tidal waves, magnetic field fluctuations and everything else becomes FAR worse. Our situation here on earth becomes worse and worse with each earth revolution, as Nibiru grips the planet ever tighter by coming nearer and nearer to our location; which brings the massive gravity well that much closer.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html#post3325917
> 
> This post shows you what Google and NASA are hiding and your assessment is correct that the NASA psyop includes disguising the brown dwarf orbit with the ELEnin Comet data:
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> This data allows us to know the exact position of Nibiru, which includes the three conjunctions that Nopi Prophecy refers to as 'three shakings.' The comet/dwarf reaches perigee position on 9/11/2011 exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks for the third conjunction to take place on November 22, 2011 on the day Rothschild murdered John F. Kennedy. We agree that the March 15, 2011 pole shift date is also false information released to discredit people passing around the claim, so nobody would believe us when predicting the real Pole Shift Event on September 26, 2011 at the second conjunction. I am no astronomer, but the data seems to indicate that we are looking at a geological (literal) pole shift event on September 26, 2011 and a Reverse Pole Shift Event back to our current north/south position at the third conjunction on November 22, 2011. The cause of the first pole shift at the second conjunction is Nibiru's position between the Sun and Earth, which forces the Sun to relinquish polarity control over the earth. However, that polarity control is returned to the Sun at the final conjunction, when Nibiru is moving away and earth change influence capabilities are decreased.
> 
> Finally, the presence of the space ships coincides with the chariot of fire and horses of fire that carried Elijah (2Kings 2:11) to heaven. Remember that prophecy says that the Lord God will send Elijah before the great and terrible day of the Lord. Malachi 4:5-6. Then realize that we are not looking at the END of the age that is still far in the future. We are looking at events leading to the *Day of the Lord* (in blue) '*beginning*.' I explain that to Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr. True Ott here if you are interested:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...llenge-to-dr-bill-deagle-and-dr-true-ott.html
> 
> In short, our space friends are looking for Elijah to appear at any moment, because Elijah and John the Baptist and Joshua and Abraham and David are all '*skins*' (Gen. 3:21) for your father Adam ...
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c266/Terral03/81.jpg
> 
> ....who these aliens also recognize as their father. They know Adam is about to appear to begin restoring the earth to the Garden of Eden, because he told them not to interfere with his sons until the return of Nibiru. ;0)
> 
> Again, I realize this sounds fantastic, but this is what all the accumulated evidence is saying. Thanks again for your dedicated work,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Why are you spaming smileys instead of contributing to the debate?


----------



## Liability

They aint no debate going on here, sirrah.

There is Terral posting vapid bullshit, confusing a comet with a fucking migrating brown dwarf Star system.  He "verifies" his idiot conspiracy theories by posting links to YouTube videos, not knowing and utterly lacking in ability to discern whether there is anything of actual scientific value in any of the YouBoob videos.  Nevertheless, he buys it whole sale and laps it up without question, concern or thought.  Then he peddles it all over an over and over.

There is no conspiracy crap he wouldn't buy into provided it comes replete with a YouBoob video.

He is indeed:


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Liability said:


> They aint no debate going on here, sirrah.
> 
> There is Terral posting vapid bullshit, confusing a comet with a fucking migrating brown dwarf Star system.  He "verifies" his idiot conspiracy theories by posting links to YouTube videos, not knowing and utterly lacking in ability to discern whether there is anything of actual scientific value in any of the YouBoob videos.  Nevertheless, he buys it whole sale and laps it up without question, concern or thought.  Then he peddles it all over an over and over.
> 
> There is no conspiracy crap he wouldn't buy into provided it comes replete with a YouBoob video.
> 
> He is indeed:


I wonder what Satan has promised you? Part of the new kingdom? I have news for you, the new kingdom is going to be ours.


----------



## Liability

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aint no debate going on here, sirrah.
> 
> There is Terral posting vapid bullshit, confusing a comet with a fucking migrating brown dwarf Star system.  He "verifies" his idiot conspiracy theories by posting links to YouTube videos, not knowing and utterly lacking in ability to discern whether there is anything of actual scientific value in any of the YouBoob videos.  Nevertheless, he buys it whole sale and laps it up without question, concern or thought.  Then he peddles it all over an over and over.
> 
> There is no conspiracy crap he wouldn't buy into provided it comes replete with a YouBoob video.
> 
> He is indeed:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Satan has promised you? Part of the new kingdom? I have news for you, the new kingdom is going to be ours.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  That's it.  Satan.

You have a familiar stench about you.

A mix of stinky unwashed gym socks and a pile of shit.  

What was your username before you took on the HalfWit handle?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Liability said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aint no debate going on here, sirrah.
> 
> There is Terral posting vapid bullshit, confusing a comet with a fucking migrating brown dwarf Star system.  He "verifies" his idiot conspiracy theories by posting links to YouTube videos, not knowing and utterly lacking in ability to discern whether there is anything of actual scientific value in any of the YouBoob videos.  Nevertheless, he buys it whole sale and laps it up without question, concern or thought.  Then he peddles it all over an over and over.
> 
> There is no conspiracy crap he wouldn't buy into provided it comes replete with a YouBoob video.
> 
> He is indeed:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Satan has promised you? Part of the new kingdom? I have news for you, the new kingdom is going to be ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  That's it.  Satan.
> 
> You have a familiar stench about you.
> 
> A mix of stinky unwashed gym socks and a pile of shit.
> 
> What was your username before you took on the HalfWit handle?
Click to expand...

Which one of them? I have 50+ usernames, that I use on forums all over the world.
H4LFB4CKS is an anagram of the biggest forum in Sweden  *XXXXXX*.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Halfbacks:
> 
> I wanted to thank you for posting this video:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my message to Phil:
> 
> Hi Phil:
> 
> I am a new subscriber to your channel and greatly appreciate your work. I also have information that might prove helpful to your Nibiru investigation. This is going to sound kind of strange, but the truth is oftentimes stranger than fiction:
> 
> Alex Jones works for the DoD/State Dept. Counterintelligence-terrorism Unit right out of the Pentagon and David Beach is his Illuminati op/asset who participated in a sting operation to take down youtube channels like mine and numerous others. David Beach lied about the entire Jan. 28, 2011 incident to put out his videos, so suckers like me would upload at his 'take viral' request; so he could later complain to Google/Youtube over copyright infringement. Youtube channels all over the internet carrying Nibiru information are being systematically shut down right now as we speak, because of Alex Jones and David Beach.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...enin-brown-dwarf-timeline-20.html#post3342955
> 
> This is a link to my Nibiru Brown Dwarf Timeline at USMB.com. The reason that you are seeing March 3-6, 2011 warnings is because that is the day that Nibiru breaks through the ecliptic plane to begin influencing earth from the northern hemisphere.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/155739-twenty-five-symptoms-of-nibiru.html
> 
> That marks the day that Nibiru Symptoms become dramatically worse and the escalation of 'events' begins. The March 15, 2011 warnings concern the first of three alignment/conjunctions when the Sun, Earth and Nibiru are in alignment. That is not the day of the pole shift as Nibiru is still 2 AU from Earth and the Sun will maintain polarity control over our planet. However, this does mark the day that Nibiru volcanoes, earthquakes, rogue tidal waves, magnetic field fluctuations and everything else becomes FAR worse. Our situation here on earth becomes worse and worse with each earth revolution, as Nibiru grips the planet ever tighter by coming nearer and nearer to our location; which brings the massive gravity well that much closer.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html#post3325917
> 
> This post shows you what Google and NASA are hiding and your assessment is correct that the NASA psyop includes disguising the brown dwarf orbit with the ELEnin Comet data:
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> This data allows us to know the exact position of Nibiru, which includes the three conjunctions that Nopi Prophecy refers to as 'three shakings.' The comet/dwarf reaches perigee position on 9/11/2011 exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks for the third conjunction to take place on November 22, 2011 on the day Rothschild murdered John F. Kennedy. We agree that the March 15, 2011 pole shift date is also false information released to discredit people passing around the claim, so nobody would believe us when predicting the real Pole Shift Event on September 26, 2011 at the second conjunction. I am no astronomer, but the data seems to indicate that we are looking at a geological (literal) pole shift event on September 26, 2011 and a Reverse Pole Shift Event back to our current north/south position at the third conjunction on November 22, 2011. The cause of the first pole shift at the second conjunction is Nibiru's position between the Sun and Earth, which forces the Sun to relinquish polarity control over the earth. However, that polarity control is returned to the Sun at the final conjunction, when Nibiru is moving away and earth change influence capabilities are decreased.
> 
> Finally, the presence of the space ships coincides with the chariot of fire and horses of fire that carried Elijah (2Kings 2:11) to heaven. Remember that prophecy says that the Lord God will send Elijah before the great and terrible day of the Lord. Malachi 4:5-6. Then realize that we are not looking at the END of the age that is still far in the future. We are looking at events leading to the *Day of the Lord* (in blue) '*beginning*.' I explain that to Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr. True Ott here if you are interested:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...llenge-to-dr-bill-deagle-and-dr-true-ott.html
> 
> In short, our space friends are looking for Elijah to appear at any moment, because Elijah and John the Baptist and Joshua and Abraham and David are all '*skins*' (Gen. 3:21) for your father Adam ...
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c266/Terral03/81.jpg
> 
> ....who these aliens also recognize as their father. They know Adam is about to appear to begin restoring the earth to the Garden of Eden, because he told them not to interfere with his sons until the return of Nibiru. ;0)
> 
> Again, I realize this sounds fantastic, but this is what all the accumulated evidence is saying. Thanks again for your dedicated work,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you spaming smileys instead of contributing to the debate?
Click to expand...

there is no debate here
just you raving lunatics
and the rest of us laughing at you


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you spaming smileys instead of contributing to the debate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is no debate here
> just you raving lunatics
> and the rest of us laughing at you
Click to expand...

You don't act like you're laughing, you act like you're upset. 
I'm pretty sure it's me doing most of the laughing and crazy is clearly in the viewers eye.


----------



## Liability

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Satan has promised you? Part of the new kingdom? I have news for you, the new kingdom is going to be ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  That's it.  Satan.
> 
> You have a familiar stench about you.
> 
> A mix of stinky unwashed gym socks and a pile of shit.
> 
> What was your username before you took on the HalfWit handle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one of them? I have 50+ usernames, that I use on forums all over the world.
> H4LFB4CKS is an anagram of the biggest forum in Sweden  *XXXXXX*.
Click to expand...


Halfwit:

I couldn't give a crap about you or your 50 other usernames on other message boards. 

My question is designed to see if you will tell us what your last username was HERE at USMB.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Liability said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  That's it.  Satan.
> 
> You have a familiar stench about you.
> 
> A mix of stinky unwashed gym socks and a pile of shit.
> 
> What was your username before you took on the HalfWit handle?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of them? I have 50+ usernames, that I use on forums all over the world.
> H4LFB4CKS is an anagram of the biggest forum in Sweden  *XXXXXXX*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Halfwit:
> 
> I couldn't give a crap about you or your 50 other usernames on other message boards.
> 
> My question is designed to see if you will tell us what your last username was HERE at USMB.
Click to expand...

This is my first visit here at your great forum since I was called by God to warn and guide you.
But: After me will come one more powerful than I, the thongs of whose sandals I am not worthy to stoop down and untie
I am a voice of one calling: "In the desert prepare the way for the LORD; make straight in the wilderness a highway for our God.


----------



## Liability

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of them? I have 50+ usernames, that I use on forums all over the world.
> H4LFB4CKS is an anagram of the biggest forum in Sweden www.flashback.org with 500000+ members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halfwit:
> 
> I couldn't give a crap about you or your 50 other usernames on other message boards.
> 
> My question is designed to see if you will tell us what your last username was HERE at USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is my first visit here at your great forum since I was called by God to warn and guide you.
> But: After me will come one more powerful than I, the thongs of whose sandals I am not worthy to stoop down and untie
> I am a voice of one calling: "In the desert prepare the way for the LORD; make straight in the wilderness a highway for our God.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.

You have been here before.  You smell a bit like Yukon.  

And nobody sent by God would be promoting the idiocy of this traveling faster than light speed brown dwarf and planets and moons system.  Unless your god is also an addled liar like that fuckwad, Allah.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS




----------



## Sheldon

Wow. So there's like 10 new pages. Is it worth going back and reading, or is it safe to assume it's just a bunch of dumb unsubstantiated dwarfer bullshit?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

New International Version (©1984)
A voice of one calling: "In the desert prepare the way for the LORD; make straight in the wilderness a highway for our God.

New Living Translation (©2007)
Listen! It's the voice of someone shouting, "Clear the way through the wilderness for the LORD! Make a straight highway through the wasteland for our God!

English Standard Version (©2001)
A voice cries: In the wilderness prepare the way of the LORD; make straight in the desert a highway for our God.

New American Standard Bible (©1995)
A voice is calling, "Clear the way for the LORD in the wilderness; Make smooth in the desert a highway for our God.

GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)
A voice cries out in the desert: "Clear a way for the LORD. Make a straight highway in the wilderness for our God.

King James Bible
The voice of him that crieth in the wilderness, Prepare ye the way of the LORD, make straight in the desert a highway for our God.

American King James Version
The voice of him that cries in the wilderness, Prepare you the way of the LORD, make straight in the desert a highway for our God.

American Standard Version
The voice of one that crieth, Prepare ye in the wilderness the way of Jehovah; make level in the desert a highway for our God.

Bible in Basic English
A voice of one crying, Make ready in the waste land the way of the Lord, make level in the lowland a highway for our God.

Douay-Rheims Bible
The voice of one crying in the desert: Prepare ye the way of the Lord, make straight in the wilderness the paths of our God.

Darby Bible Translation
The voice of one crying in the wilderness: Prepare ye the way of Jehovah, make straight in the desert a highway for our God!

English Revised Version
The voice of one that crieth, Prepare ye in the wilderness the way of the LORD, make straight in the desert a highway for our God.

Webster's Bible Translation
The voice of him that crieth in the wilderness, Prepare ye the way of the LORD, make straight in the desert a highway for our God.

World English Bible
The voice of one who calls out, "Prepare the way of Yahweh in the wilderness! Make a level highway in the desert for our God.

Young's Literal Translation
A voice is crying -- in a wilderness -- Prepare ye the way of Jehovah, Make straight in a desert a highway to our God.


----------



## Sheldon

Liability said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  That's it.  Satan.
> 
> You have a familiar stench about you.
> 
> A mix of stinky unwashed gym socks and a pile of shit.
> 
> What was your username before you took on the HalfWit handle?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of them? I have 50+ usernames, that I use on forums all over the world.
> H4LFB4CKS is an anagram of the biggest forum in Sweden  *XXXXXXXX*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Halfwit:
> 
> I couldn't give a crap about you or your 50 other usernames on other message boards.
> 
> My question is designed to see if you will tell us what your last username was HERE at USMB.
Click to expand...


I assumed he was a Terral sock, but Meister said no.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Sheldon said:


> Wow. So there's like 10 new pages. Is it worth going back and reading, or is it safe to assume it's just a bunch of dumb unsubstantiated dwarfer bullshit?


You should probably read it if you do not want to perish.
Do not let The Enemy-Liability-Satan, trick you.


----------



## DiveCon

Sheldon said:


> Wow. So there's like 10 new pages. Is it worth going back and reading, or is it safe to assume it's just a bunch of dumb unsubstantiated dwarfer bullshit?


you nailed it


----------



## H4LFB4CKS




----------



## Liability

H4LFB4CKS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMyFk0tLMrM



Yes.  It shouts out that Terral is the most gullible mofo around -- and if you are actually on board with that stupidity, then you too are motherfucking gullible.

I suspect, however, that you are merely playing a role.  Once a poseur always a poseur, eh?


----------



## Liability

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of them? I have 50+ usernames, that I use on forums all over the world.
> H4LFB4CKS is an anagram of the biggest forum in Sweden  *XXXXXXX*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halfwit:
> 
> I couldn't give a crap about you or your 50 other usernames on other message boards.
> 
> My question is designed to see if you will tell us what your last username was HERE at USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is my first visit here at your great forum since I was called by God to warn and guide you.
> But: After me will come one more powerful than I, the thongs of whose sandals I am not worthy to stoop down and untie
> I am a voice of one calling: "In the desert prepare the way for the LORD; make straight in the wilderness a highway for our God.
Click to expand...


Oh, well.  That's different then.  Welcome, then, John.   John the Baptist, I presume?

Did you know that he was a blood relative of Jesus Christ?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Liability said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halfwit:
> 
> I couldn't give a crap about you or your 50 other usernames on other message boards.
> 
> My question is designed to see if you will tell us what your last username was HERE at USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first visit here at your great forum since I was called by God to warn and guide you.
> But: After me will come one more powerful than I, the thongs of whose sandals I am not worthy to stoop down and untie
> I am a voice of one calling: "In the desert prepare the way for the LORD; make straight in the wilderness a highway for our God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well.  That's different then.  Welcome, then, John.   John the Baptist, I presume?
> 
> Did you know that he was a blood relative of Jesus Christ?
Click to expand...

No Satan. No one can be blood relative of Jesus since he is the son of God. Sucker!


----------



## Toro

H4LFB4CKS said:


> This is my first visit here at your great forum since I was called by God to warn and guide you.



You too?

But he told me to become a golf pro.

That didn't happen though because I don't have a short game.  So He is disappointed with me.

I try to make up for it by drinking a lot.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Toro said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first visit here at your great forum since I was called by God to warn and guide you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too?
> 
> But he told me to become a golf pro.
> 
> That didn't happen though because I don't have a short game.  So He is disappointed with me.
> 
> I try to make up for it by drinking a lot.
Click to expand...

And the angels cried when you made that stupid joke.
The only thing God has told you is to stop drinking that beer and watching that porn - and you know it!


----------



## Terral

Hi Sheldon:



Sheldon said:


> I assumed he was a Terral sock, but Meister said no.















I have written perhaps 100,000 of these posts on boards of all kinds all over the internet and never entertained the notion of putting on a puppet show for anyone. One man from God with 'the truth' can stand against all men and all the angels of all creation with something else. 

In Christ Jesus,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed he was a Terral sock, but Meister said no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have written perhaps 100,000 of these posts on boards of all kinds all over the internet and never entertained the notion of putting on a puppet show for anyone. One man from God with 'the truth' can stand against all men and all the angels of all creation with something else.
> 
> In Christ Jesus,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

then why do you LIE so much?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed he was a Terral sock, but Meister said no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have written perhaps 100,000 of these posts on boards of all kinds all over the internet and never entertained the notion of putting on a puppet show for anyone. One man from God with 'the truth' can stand against all men and all the angels of all creation with something else.
> 
> In Christ Jesus,
> 
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why do you LIE so much?
Click to expand...

With this kind of garbage I can easilly understand how you have reached 46000 posts.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have written perhaps 100,000 of these posts on boards of all kinds all over the internet and never entertained the notion of putting on a puppet show for anyone. One man from God with 'the truth' can stand against all men and all the angels of all creation with something else.
> 
> In Christ Jesus,
> 
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> then why do you LIE so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With this kind of garbage I can easilly understand how you have reached 46000 posts.
Click to expand...

its not equal to the garbage you post


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> then why do you LIE so much?
> 
> 
> 
> With this kind of garbage I can easilly understand how you have reached 46000 posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not equal to the garbage you post
Click to expand...

Congrats you post-wh*re. +1 idiot-post.


----------



## Liability

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first visit here at your great forum since I was called by God to warn and guide you.
> But: After me will come one more powerful than I, the thongs of whose sandals I am not worthy to stoop down and untie
> I am a voice of one calling: "In the desert prepare the way for the LORD; make straight in the wilderness a highway for our God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well.  That's different then.  Welcome, then, John.   John the Baptist, I presume?
> 
> Did you know that he was a blood relative of Jesus Christ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Satan. No one can be blood relative of Jesus since he is the son of God. Sucker!
Click to expand...


His Divinity does not mean that He was not made flesh, dufus.  He was born of Mary.  Now Mary didn't come into the world from some half-shell.  Mary had parents and parents oft-times have siblings.  To Mary that could be Aunt Murgatroid.    But Aunt Murgatroid would still be related to Jesus.  

John the Baptist was a cousin of Jesus.

If you are going to come here and get all preachy, brother, you should start by acquiring some hint of a clue, first.

Jesus loves you.  

Me?  Not so much.  I think you're just a dick and a poseur.  I laugh at you.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> With this kind of garbage I can easilly understand how you have reached 46000 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> its not equal to the garbage you post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats you post-wh*re. +1 idiot-post.
Click to expand...

your gabage is far more garbage than anything i post you fucking imbecilic moron


----------



## Toro

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first visit here at your great forum since I was called by God to warn and guide you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too?
> 
> But he told me to become a golf pro.
> 
> That didn't happen though because I don't have a short game.  So He is disappointed with me.
> 
> I try to make up for it by drinking a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the angels cried when you made that stupid joke.
> The only thing God has told you is to stop drinking that beer and watching that porn - and you know it!
Click to expand...


LIAR!



He never told me to stop watching porn...


----------



## Liability

Toro said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You too?
> 
> But he told me to become a golf pro.
> 
> That didn't happen though because I don't have a short game.  So He is disappointed with me.
> 
> I try to make up for it by drinking a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> And the angels cried when you made that stupid joke.
> The only thing God has told you is to stop drinking that beer and watching that porn - and you know it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> 
> 
> He never told me to stop watching porn...
Click to expand...


Ok.  But did He tell you start performing in porn?


----------



## Toro

Sheldon said:


> Wow. So there's like 10 new pages. Is it worth going back and reading, or is it safe to assume it's just a bunch of dumb unsubstantiated dwarfer bullshit?



No.  Yes.


----------



## Toro

Liability said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the angels cried when you made that stupid joke.
> The only thing God has told you is to stop drinking that beer and watching that porn - and you know it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> 
> 
> He never told me to stop watching porn...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.  But did He tell you start performing in porn?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheldon

Yeah right, Toro. We all know there's no porn in Canada. Do you guys even have the interwebz up there?


----------



## Toro

Sheldon said:


> Yeah right, Toro. We all know there's no porn in Canada. Do you guys even have the interwebz up there?



We just got it.  

I'm having my igloo wired up on Wednesday.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

H4LFB4CKS said:


> You *are posting in the wrong thread*. You are *Off Topic*!



I seem to remember another poster in this forum who used to bitch about this.

I wonder who that wa*$$*?

And where did he go?


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Nibiru Symptoms are getting worse as the brown dwarf approaches earth:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCXzjgMiNxA]107 Pilot Whales Beached[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeNsjYEgTzk]Colossal Vocano Eruption[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat

This should be in the Terrals Conspiracies Compilation Thread.

Terral's Conspiracies Compilation Thread

Just to be fair.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> This should be in the Terrals Conspiracies Compilation Thread.
> 
> Terral's Conspiracies Compilation Thread
> 
> Just to be fair.


hey, pilot whales have never died before
volcanos have never erupted before

run for the hills(well, unless that hill IS a volcano)


----------



## Liability

Volcanoes? They are a mythical construct.   

Whales beaching themselves?  Pfft.  That has never ever happened in recorded history.


----------



## Meister

Terral seems to have left the building and he says we are on our own.  I don't think he can face the shame come March 16, 2011.


----------



## Liability

Meister said:


> Terral seems to have left the building and he says we are on our own.  I don't think he can face the shame come March 16, 2011.



But but but, he CHANGED the date of this doomsday-like event.  Last I saw, his revised claim now has the pole reversal coming in mid SEPTEMBER.

How can we get by without another Terral conspiracy theory?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Huge European Cargo Ship Launches Toward Space Station


> A massive European cargo ship soared into the evening sky off the northeast coast of South America today, kicking off a weeklong trip to deliver tons of supplies to the International Space Station.


The keyword here is *one *week, cause this weekend everything is getting worse.



Solar System 'Nemesis': Nearby Stars Could Pose Threat


> Astronomical detectives have assembled a stellar lineup, identifying a handful of nearby stars that may come close enough to disturb our solar system in the next billion years or so.
> Researchers calculated the orbits of 40,000 low-mass M-dwarf stars and found 18 that may come dangerously close to our cosmic neighborhood in the next billion years. While the chances of this actually happening are probably slim, researchers said, the results could be dramatic.


Nibiru in the dark.



Catastrophe Looming? The Risks of Rising Solar Storm Activity


> The sun let loose its most powerful eruption in more than four years Monday night (Feb. 14), disrupting radio communications in China and generating concern around the world. But it could have been a lot worse, experts say.
> Despite its strength, Monday's solar storm was a baby compared to several previous blasts, and it provides just a hint of what the sun is capable of. A true monster storm has the potential to wreak havoc on a global scale, knocking out communications systems, endangering satellites and astronauts and causing perhaps trillions of dollars in damages.


He who has eyes - sees.



NASA Shuts Down Prolific Sky-Mapping Space Telescope


> A prolific sky-mapping telescope that has spent more than a year scanning the heavens for asteroids, comets and other cosmic objects received its last command today (Feb. 17).
> NASA shut down its WISE spacecraft &#8211; short for Wide-field Infrared Survey Explorer &#8211; at 3:00 p.m. EST (2000 UTC) today. The mission's principal investigator, Ned Wright of the University of California in Los Angeles, sent the final command to the now-hibernating spacecraft, according to an update from the WISE mission's official Twitter account.
> "The WISE spacecraft will remain in hibernation without ground contacts awaiting possible future use," NASA officials said via Twitter.


Future use, if we survive.



U.S. Must Take Space Storm Threat Seriously, Experts Warn


> WASHINGTON &#8212; Space weather could pose serious problems here on Earth in the coming years, the chief of the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) said Saturday (Feb. 19).
> A severe solar storm has the potential to take down telecommunications and power grids, and the country needs to work on being better prepared, said NOAA administrator Jane Lubchenco here at the annual meeting of the American Association for the Advancement of Science. Lubchenco is also the U.S. Under Secretary of Commerce for Oceans and Atmosphere.


Letting us know, bit by bit.



NASA: Weather looking good for Thursday launch try


> CAPE CANAVERAL, Fla. &#8211; After a four-month grounding of the space shuttle fleet, NASA's countdown clocks were on the verge of ticking again Monday for Discovery's final ride into orbit.


Keyword here is *final *ride.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Huge European Cargo Ship Launches Toward Space Station
> 
> 
> 
> A massive European cargo ship soared into the evening sky off the northeast coast of South America today, kicking off a weeklong trip to deliver tons of supplies to the International Space Station.
> 
> 
> 
> The keyword here is *one *week, cause this weekend everything is getting worse.
Click to expand...

yes, headline reads "piranhas invade local lake"

i want to go swim in THAT lake



> Solar System 'Nemesis': Nearby Stars Could Pose Threat
> 
> 
> 
> Astronomical detectives have assembled a stellar lineup, identifying a handful of nearby stars that may come close enough to disturb our solar system in the next billion years or so.
> Researchers calculated the orbits of 40,000 low-mass M-dwarf stars and found 18 that *may come dangerously close to our cosmic neighborhood in the next billion years. While the chances of this actually happening are probably slim*, researchers said, the results could be dramatic.
> 
> 
> 
> Nibiru in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> Catastrophe Looming? The Risks of Rising Solar Storm Activity
> 
> He who has eyes - sees.
> 
> 
> 
> NASA Shuts Down Prolific Sky-Mapping Space Telescope
> 
> Future use, if we survive.
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Must Take Space Storm Threat Seriously, Experts Warn
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON &#8212; Space weather could pose serious problems here on Earth in the coming years, the chief of the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) said Saturday (Feb. 19).
> *A severe solar storm* has the potential to take down telecommunications and power grids, and the country needs to work on being better prepared, said NOAA administrator Jane Lubchenco here at the annual meeting of the American Association for the Advancement of Science. Lubchenco is also the U.S. Under Secretary of Commerce for Oceans and Atmosphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Letting us know, bit by bit.
> 
> 
> 
> NASA: Weather looking good for Thursday launch try
> 
> 
> 
> CAPE CANAVERAL, Fla. &#8211; After a four-month grounding of the space shuttle fleet, NASA's countdown clocks were on the verge of ticking again Monday for Discovery's final ride into orbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keyword here is *final *ride.
Click to expand...

and its the "final ride" because it is being taken out of USE 

sheeesh, what a moron


----------



## Terral

Meister said:


> Terral seems to have left the building and he says we are on our own.  I don't think he can face the shame come March 16, 2011.



Nibiru/Planet X Event Timeline


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge European Cargo Ship Launches Toward Space Station
> 
> 
> 
> A massive European cargo ship soared into the evening sky off the northeast coast of South America today, kicking off a weeklong trip to deliver tons of supplies to the International Space Station.
> 
> 
> 
> The keyword here is *one *week, cause this weekend everything is getting worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, headline reads "piranhas invade local lake"
> 
> i want to go swim in THAT lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solar System 'Nemesis': Nearby Stars Could Pose Threat
> Nibiru in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> Catastrophe Looming? The Risks of Rising Solar Storm Activity
> 
> He who has eyes - sees.
> 
> 
> 
> NASA Shuts Down Prolific Sky-Mapping Space Telescope
> 
> Future use, if we survive.
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Must Take Space Storm Threat Seriously, Experts Warn
> Letting us know, bit by bit.
> 
> 
> 
> NASA: Weather looking good for Thursday launch try
> 
> 
> 
> CAPE CANAVERAL, Fla.  After a four-month grounding of the space shuttle fleet, NASA's countdown clocks were on the verge of ticking again Monday for Discovery's final ride into orbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keyword here is *final *ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and its the "final ride" because it is being taken out of USE
> 
> sheeesh, what a moron
Click to expand...


Pray to the *Lord *Jesus, and buy silver!


----------



## DiveCon

yeah, the world is coming to an end, buy silver


----------



## SilverJesus

Please, my people stop fighting...just buy silver. It'll be ok.


----------



## Sheldon

Halfbacks, I don't know how they do things at all the other forums you troll, but here sockpuppets are usually frowned on by the mods.


----------



## Paulie

Sheldon said:


> Halfbacks, I don't know how they do things at all the other forums you troll, but here sockpuppets are usually frowned on by the mods.



You just spent about 30 seconds posting that, in which case you were obviously not buying silver.  Whatever, it's your funeral I guess, bro.


----------



## DiveCon

Paulie said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halfbacks, I don't know how they do things at all the other forums you troll, but here sockpuppets are usually frowned on by the mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just spent about 30 seconds posting that, in which case you were obviously not buying silver.  Whatever, it's your funeral I guess, bro.
Click to expand...

the moron must be a silver broker
LOL


----------



## Toro

SilverJesus said:


> Please, my people stop fighting...just buy silver. It'll be ok.



lol

The troll gets repped!


----------



## Meister

What I'm getting from this is, that if you buy silver.....the end of the world as we know it, won't happen?


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> What I'm getting from this is, that if you buy silver.....the end of the world as we know it, won't happen?


yeah, strange, isnt it?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

*BREAKING NEWS!!! 6.3 EARTHQUAKE NEAR SOUTH POLE JUST HAPPENED!!! 
*





Theese just happened 00:29 (GMT) and it makes sense since Nibiru is coming in from an orbit under the sun. This part of the world has mid noon now and should be receiving most of the gravitational pull right now and thus making thees earthquakes.

To entertain you trolls I can say that of course the silver is for trading with other survivors after the catastrophy.

Remember to but silver and pray to Jesus. God bless you all.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Theese just happened 00:29 (GMT) and it makes sense since Nibiru is coming in from an orbit under the sun. This part of the world has mid noon now and should be receiving most of the gravitational pull right now and thus making thees earthquakes.
> 
> To entertain you trolls I can say that of course the silver is for trading with other survivors after the catastrophy.
> 
> Remember to but silver and pray to Jesus. God bless you all.


wow, an earthquake on the edge of a tectonic plate

how odd


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SilverJesus said:


> Please, my people stop fighting...just buy silver. It'll be ok.



Nope, I'm stocking up on beer and cigarettes.

Fools like you will be bringing your silver to me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Meister said:


> What I'm getting from this is, that if you buy silver.....the end of the world as we know it, won't happen?



I think we all have to buy silver so that we can arrange it in a magical pattern that will scare the brown dwarf away.

Terral and Halfbacks will explain it to us when the time is right.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS




----------



## H4LFB4CKS




----------



## H4LFB4CKS




----------



## H4LFB4CKS

I hope you are laughing to this and continue to laugh when your families lies buried beneath the ruins of your houses also, begining of Mars 2011.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

H4LFB4CKS said:


> I hope you are laughing to this and continue to laugh when your families lies buried beneath the ruins of your houses also, *begining of Mars 2011.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfcWraeZvcw



Mars keeps the same calender as Earth??

Who knew?


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theese just happened 00:29 (GMT) and it makes sense since Nibiru is coming in from an orbit under the sun. This part of the world has mid noon now and should be receiving most of the gravitational pull right now and thus making thees earthquakes.
> 
> To entertain you trolls I can say that of course the silver is for trading with other survivors after the catastrophy.
> 
> Remember to but silver and pray to Jesus. God bless you all.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, an earthquake on the edge of a tectonic plate
> 
> how odd
Click to expand...



Pfft.  Next thing you know somebody will be claiming that mountain ranges are formed when different tectonic plates "collide" into each other....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theese just happened 00:29 (GMT) and it makes sense since Nibiru is coming in from an orbit under the sun. This part of the world has mid noon now and should be receiving most of the gravitational pull right now and thus making thees earthquakes.
> 
> To entertain you trolls I can say that of course the silver is for trading with other survivors after the catastrophy.
> 
> Remember to but silver and pray to Jesus. God bless you all.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, an earthquake on the edge of a tectonic plate
> 
> how odd
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft.  Next thing you know somebody will be claiming that mountain ranges are formed when different tectonic plates "collide" into each other....
Click to expand...


Heretic!!!

Everyone knows that mountains are just huge piles of Silver.

The Great God Elenin just covered them with dirt and trees to keep up from buying it, and thwarting his master plan.

All hail Elenin!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Meister said:


> What I'm getting from this is, that if you buy silver.....the end of the world as we know it, won't happen?


No theres not going to be an end to the wolrd like Terral thinks but he is right about there being a cashless society.If you want to survive in the upcoming hard economic times they have planned for us,you better not count on money because it wont be there.stock up on silver and gold while you can.you'll have a fighting chance then.you can heed or ignore the warning.its your choice,i dont care.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Just an update, they are trying to shut down my internet as we speak. But they are doing quite poor.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Just an update, they are trying to shut down my internet as we speak. But they are doing quite poor.


"they"?
who is "they"?
LOL


----------



## DiveCon

oh, buy gold


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an update, they are trying to shut down my internet as we speak. But they are doing quite poor.
> 
> 
> 
> "they"?
> who is "they"?
> LOL
Click to expand...


Goldline. They're losing money because everyone is buying silver.


----------



## Liability

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Just an update, they are trying to shut down my internet as we speak. But they are doing quite poor.



Sure they are.

You're as "gone" as that numbskull Terral.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an update, they are trying to shut down my internet as we speak. But they are doing quite poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they are.
> 
> You're as "gone" as that numbskull Terral.
Click to expand...

hey, but when he's gone you will be sorry then


----------



## deebee

Come on guys...

107 whales beach themselves in New Zealand then an earthquake right after?

I mean WTF!!

Something is not right!

How do you explain this?


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> Come on guys...
> 
> 107 whales beach themselves in New Zealand then an earthquake right after?
> 
> I mean WTF!!
> 
> Something is not right!
> 
> How do you explain this?


stuff happens
you still havent shown any "brown dwarf" in the solar system

do you have any idea about plate tectonics?


----------



## Liability

deebee said:


> Come on guys...
> 
> 107 whales beach themselves in New Zealand then an earthquake right after?
> 
> I mean WTF!!
> 
> Something is not right!
> 
> How do you explain this?



Whales beach themselves from time to time.   Mass beachings, too.  Not just one whale who ate loco weed.  

Earthquakes happen.   How do we explain it?  Well, see, it's like this.  There are these tectonic plates that kind of "float" over the Earth's mantle.  They move slower than glaciers, but they have lots and lots of that stuff we like to call "mass."  When they go bump in the night, their power is so huge that they cause mountains to rise up.  Mountain chains, even.  True story.  Now sometimes, along the fault zones where plates meet, the force is so powerful and stored so hard and so long, that occasionally the area along those fault lines break.  SNAP!  Of course, when something as massive as a tectonic plate makes the Earth's crust go "pop," the energy released is pretty damn powerful.  And behold.  Ye have Earthquakes.

They happen literally all the time.  Once in a while, the stored energy is more violently released than others.  And when that happens, it's like mother nature has declared war or something.  

The world is full of mysteries.  One thing we know is not a mystery is this planet X / Nibiru bullshit.  It's not a mystery because it simply isn't true.


----------



## deebee

Look..

I dont give a crap about this brown dwarf stuff... i am not the expert here - Yes there are people that are suggesting this - and it could be somehow connected to all the shit thats taking place... 

I am just looking at the facts that are in front of me here... brown dwarf coming or not.

WTF is all this crap happening?

Riots all over the middle east, friggin earthquakes and volcano eruptions like never before...

Mass animal deaths?

Are you SERIOUS? 

I dunno about you but this planet is heading on fucking downward spiral FAST.

and your answer is ''stuff happens''

like this is just stuff that happens all the time... LOL

I mean come on dude - take a look around you bro!


----------



## deebee

Liability said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys...
> 
> 107 whales beach themselves in New Zealand then an earthquake right after?
> 
> I mean WTF!!
> 
> Something is not right!
> 
> How do you explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whales beach themselves from time to time.   Mass beachings, too.  Not just one whale who ate loco weed.
> 
> Earthquakes happen.   How do we explain it?  Well, see, it's like this.  There are these tectonic plates that kind of "float" over the Earth's mantle.  They move slower than glaciers, but they have lots and lots of that stuff we like to call "mass."  When they go bump in the night, their power is so huge that they cause mountains to rise up.  Mountain chains, even.  True story.  Now sometimes, along the fault zones where plates meet, the force is so powerful and stored so hard and so long, that occasionally the area along those fault lines break.  SNAP!  Of course, when something as massive as a tectonic plate makes the Earth's crust go "pop," the energy released is pretty damn powerful.  And behold.  Ye have Earthquakes.
> 
> They happen literally all the time.  Once in a while, the stored energy is more violently released than others.  And when that happens, it's like mother nature has declared war or something.
> 
> The world is full of mysteries.  One thing we know is not a mystery is this planet X / Nibiru bullshit.  It's not a mystery because it simply isn't true.
Click to expand...


Ok bro - well yeah I hope your right and shit does not get any worse.

Coz i really am starting to get worried man


----------



## Liability

deebee said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys...
> 
> 107 whales beach themselves in New Zealand then an earthquake right after?
> 
> I mean WTF!!
> 
> Something is not right!
> 
> How do you explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whales beach themselves from time to time.   Mass beachings, too.  Not just one whale who ate loco weed.
> 
> Earthquakes happen.   How do we explain it?  Well, see, it's like this.  There are these tectonic plates that kind of "float" over the Earth's mantle.  They move slower than glaciers, but they have lots and lots of that stuff we like to call "mass."  When they go bump in the night, their power is so huge that they cause mountains to rise up.  Mountain chains, even.  True story.  Now sometimes, along the fault zones where plates meet, the force is so powerful and stored so hard and so long, that occasionally the area along those fault lines break.  SNAP!  Of course, when something as massive as a tectonic plate makes the Earth's crust go "pop," the energy released is pretty damn powerful.  And behold.  Ye have Earthquakes.
> 
> They happen literally all the time.  Once in a while, the stored energy is more violently released than others.  And when that happens, it's like mother nature has declared war or something.
> 
> The world is full of mysteries.  One thing we know is not a mystery is this planet X / Nibiru bullshit.  It's not a mystery because it simply isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok bro - well yeah I hope your right and shit does not get any worse.
> 
> Coz i really am starting to get worried man
Click to expand...


LOL!

I think I know what d.b. stands for.


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys...
> 
> 107 whales beach themselves in New Zealand then an earthquake right after?
> 
> I mean WTF!!
> 
> Something is not right!
> 
> How do you explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whales beach themselves from time to time.   Mass beachings, too.  Not just one whale who ate loco weed.
> 
> Earthquakes happen.   How do we explain it?  Well, see, it's like this.  There are these tectonic plates that kind of "float" over the Earth's mantle.  They move slower than glaciers, but they have lots and lots of that stuff we like to call "mass."  When they go bump in the night, their power is so huge that they cause mountains to rise up.  Mountain chains, even.  True story.  Now sometimes, along the fault zones where plates meet, the force is so powerful and stored so hard and so long, that occasionally the area along those fault lines break.  SNAP!  Of course, when something as massive as a tectonic plate makes the Earth's crust go "pop," the energy released is pretty damn powerful.  And behold.  Ye have Earthquakes.
> 
> They happen literally all the time.  Once in a while, the stored energy is more violently released than others.  And when that happens, it's like mother nature has declared war or something.
> 
> The world is full of mysteries.  One thing we know is not a mystery is this planet X / Nibiru bullshit.  It's not a mystery because it simply isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok bro - well yeah I hope your right and shit does not get any worse.
> 
> Coz i really am starting to get worried man
Click to expand...

just listen to terral and halfwit and buy silver and gold
that will make everything ok


----------



## Meister

I'm getting a headache.....could this be the beginning?


----------



## Meister

deebee said:


> Come on guys...
> 
> 107 whales beach themselves in New Zealand then an earthquake right after?
> 
> I mean WTF!!
> 
> Something is not right!
> 
> How do you explain this?



Please show us the link between beached whales and a brown dwarf.  I mean, WTF!!
How do YOU explain this?


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys...
> 
> 107 whales beach themselves in New Zealand then an earthquake right after?
> 
> I mean WTF!!
> 
> Something is not right!
> 
> How do you explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show us the link between beached whales and a brown dwarf.  I mean, WTF!!
> How do YOU explain this?
Click to expand...

now the beached whales and the earthquake could be related in ways we dont know
we do know that some animals have heightened senses
and whales are among those that do


----------



## Ernie S.

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whales beach themselves from time to time.   Mass beachings, too.  Not just one whale who ate loco weed.
> 
> Earthquakes happen.   How do we explain it?  Well, see, it's like this.  There are these tectonic plates that kind of "float" over the Earth's mantle.  They move slower than glaciers, but they have lots and lots of that stuff we like to call "mass."  When they go bump in the night, their power is so huge that they cause mountains to rise up.  Mountain chains, even.  True story.  Now sometimes, along the fault zones where plates meet, the force is so powerful and stored so hard and so long, that occasionally the area along those fault lines break.  SNAP!  Of course, when something as massive as a tectonic plate makes the Earth's crust go "pop," the energy released is pretty damn powerful.  And behold.  Ye have Earthquakes.
> 
> They happen literally all the time.  Once in a while, the stored energy is more violently released than others.  And when that happens, it's like mother nature has declared war or something.
> 
> The world is full of mysteries.  One thing we know is not a mystery is this planet X / Nibiru bullshit.  It's not a mystery because it simply isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok bro - well yeah I hope your right and shit does not get any worse.
> 
> Coz i really am starting to get worried man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just listen to terral and halfwit and buy silver and gold
> that will make everything ok
Click to expand...

Actually, had you bought silver in mid August like I did, you'd be enjoying a 60% net gain. Kooks aren't always wrong. Sometimes they're right for the wrong reason.


----------



## DiveCon

Ernie S. said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok bro - well yeah I hope your right and shit does not get any worse.
> 
> Coz i really am starting to get worried man
> 
> 
> 
> just listen to terral and halfwit and buy silver and gold
> that will make everything ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, had you bought silver in mid August like I did, you'd be enjoying a 60% net gain. Kooks aren't always wrong. Sometimes they're right for the wrong reason.
Click to expand...

but the line of

"the world is coming to a cataclysmic end, buy silver" makes zero sense as if the world ends, what good would the silver be?


----------



## Ernie S.

DiveCon said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> just listen to terral and halfwit and buy silver and gold
> that will make everything ok
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, had you bought silver in mid August like I did, you'd be enjoying a 60% net gain. Kooks aren't always wrong. Sometimes they're right for the wrong reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but the line of
> 
> "the world is coming to a cataclysmic end, buy silver" makes zero sense as if the world ends, what good would the silver be?
Click to expand...

True. I sure don't think the world is about to end. I just paid cash for a new house. Other than the house, about half of my assets are in precious metals and half in a 4.5% annuity. If I see silver settle to 30/oz and gold make $1500, you can bet I'll be moving half my gold into silver.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Actually, the sound tremming at very very low frequencies associated with sub oceanic seismic activity is a fairly common event.  Along with the effect on the large mammalian population who are very susceptible to very low harmonics due to their inner navigation systems. Interesting event and collary of deaths thus associated.

Robert


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Someone is apparantly afraid of my vital info.

I'm getting reports of Internet problems all over Europe.

My team of highly educated monkeys are reporting that the malfunction is at a vital gateway between Frankfurt and London. If you search tomorrow you will probably see it in the news of Europe on the web.

Anyhow, it's not affecting me yet.
Allthough I had severe problems reaching the USGS server this afternoon for about six hours.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

~BH


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Meister said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys...
> 
> 107 whales beach themselves in New Zealand then an earthquake right after?
> 
> I mean WTF!!
> 
> Something is not right!
> 
> How do you explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show us the link between beached *whales *and a *brown dwarf*.  I mean, *WTF*!!
Click to expand...


Now you have a very jaundiced language.
You should say; "overweight person", "coloured" and "vertically challenged".

And stop swearing if you don't want to go to hell with Satan and his demons.

Pray that God will save you - and buy silver!


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Someone is apparantly afraid of my vital info.
> 
> I'm getting reports of Internet problems all over Europe.
> 
> My team of highly educated monkeys are reporting that the malfunction is at a vital gateway between Frankfurt and London. If you search tomorrow you will probably see it in the news of Europe on the web.
> 
> Anyhow, it's not affecting me yet.
> Allthough I had severe problems reaching the USGS server this afternoon for about six hours.


gee, you dont suppose that could be because of added traffic due to the recent(as in active) earthquake in NZ?
naaah, that couldnt possibly be it, could it



Occam's Razor


----------



## Sheldon

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is apparantly afraid of my vital info.
> 
> I'm getting reports of Internet problems all over Europe.
> 
> My team of highly educated monkeys are reporting that the malfunction is at a vital gateway between Frankfurt and London. If you search tomorrow you will probably see it in the news of Europe on the web.
> 
> Anyhow, it's not affecting me yet.
> Allthough I had severe problems reaching the USGS server this afternoon for about six hours.
> 
> 
> 
> gee, you dont suppose that could be because of added traffic due to the recent(as in active) earthquake in NZ?
> naaah, that couldnt possibly be it, could it
> 
> 
> 
> Occam's Razor
Click to expand...



I think he's gone into self-parody mode now.


----------



## DiveCon

Sheldon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is apparantly afraid of my vital info.
> 
> I'm getting reports of Internet problems all over Europe.
> 
> My team of highly educated monkeys are reporting that the malfunction is at a vital gateway between Frankfurt and London. If you search tomorrow you will probably see it in the news of Europe on the web.
> 
> Anyhow, it's not affecting me yet.
> Allthough I had severe problems reaching the USGS server this afternoon for about six hours.
> 
> 
> 
> gee, you dont suppose that could be because of added traffic due to the recent(as in active) earthquake in NZ?
> naaah, that couldnt possibly be it, could it
> 
> 
> 
> Occam's Razor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's gone into self-parody mode now.
Click to expand...

everything is a conspiracy to these nutters


----------



## deebee

DiveCon said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> gee, you dont suppose that could be because of added traffic due to the recent(as in active) earthquake in NZ?
> naaah, that couldnt possibly be it, could it
> 
> 
> 
> Occam's Razor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's gone into self-parody mode now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything is a conspiracy to these nutters
Click to expand...


DUHHHHHHHHHH

We are in the conspiracy section of the forum


----------



## editec

deebee said:


> Come on guys...
> 
> 107 whales beach themselves in New Zealand then an earthquake right after?
> 
> I mean WTF!!
> 
> Something is not right!
> 
> How do you explain this?


 
I cannot "explain" it but I can posit a hypothesis as to why it happened.

Whales negotiate the shorelin by echo location.

When that earthquke hits it has got to be sending very low "noise" throughout the land and ocean.

So it seems reasonable the pod got confused about where they were in relation to the shore.


----------



## deebee

Could of been right? 

What do you think about the mass bird kills? Would love your view on that..


----------



## Meister

Mass bird kills happen occasionally all over the world, they just don't always get the "news worthy" from the media.
But, if you want to connect the dots between these recent bird kills and the brown dwarf...please by all means, go for it.  I'll be waiting.....


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's gone into self-parody mode now.
> 
> 
> 
> everything is a conspiracy to these nutters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> We are in the conspiracy section of the forum
Click to expand...

do you even understand the concept of what i said, moron?
anything you don't have an explanation for is a conspiracy to you nutters


----------



## deebee

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> everything is a conspiracy to these nutters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> We are in the conspiracy section of the forum
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you even understand the concept of what i said, moron?
> anything you don't have an explanation for is a conspiracy to you nutters
Click to expand...


Don't you understand which section of the board we are on shit for brains?


----------



## Douger

deebee said:


> Could of been right?
> 
> What do you think about the mass bird kills? Would love your view on that..


Like all other death and destruction.....murka is behind it.
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wildlife_...9/Basic_Tables_PDR_G/Table_G_FY2009_Short.pdf


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> We are in the conspiracy section of the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you even understand the concept of what i said, moron?
> anything you don't have an explanation for is a conspiracy to you nutters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you understand which section of the board we are on shit for brains?
Click to expand...

so you dont actually believe what you are posting?
dipshit


----------



## Douger

Douger said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could of been right?
> 
> What do you think about the mass bird kills? Would love your view on that..
> 
> 
> 
> Like all other death and destruction.....murka is behind it.
> http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wildlife_...9/Basic_Tables_PDR_G/Table_G_FY2009_Short.pdf
Click to expand...

Fixed and bump.


----------



## Gamolon

Meister said:


> Mass bird kills happen occasionally all over the world, they just don't always get the "news worthy" from the media.
> But, if you want to connect the dots between these recent bird kills and the brown dwarf...please by all means, go for it.  I'll be waiting.....



I didn't know a brown dwarf star could be selective about which types of birds to kill. Or fish for that matter.

This is fascinating. 



Maybe Terral can explain.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

*Explosion spam attack towards Sweden.
*
Latest report from Swedens largest online newspaper.

Explosionsartad ökning av spam | Nyheter | Aftonbladet

Crude translation via Google translate:




> Extreme amounts of junk mail, spam, sent at this time to Sweden. The number of emails have since midday yesterday increased by 400 percent. And the currents are still up.
> - I have never seen anything like it, "says Stefan Thelberg, CEO of e-mail security company Stej.
> Spam attack began at lunchtime on Tuesday, and has continued ever since. Presumably, emails continue to pour in for another couple of days. Stefan Thelberg estimates that it has sent as many as up to 1 billion spam - only to Sweden.
> - This may be a sign of things to come in the future. It will simply be sent out extreme amounts to increase the likelihood that they reach more people, "he says.
> Emails are sent from Asia and China and have been translated into Swedish. The title entices with a gain of a sum of euros, and all it is the company sending them.
> - As a private person is not your email address available in the same way as it does for companies and different businesses, "said Stefan Thelberg.
> Spam normally get caught often in various spam filters, but in this case, those who send them managed to get past many of them.
> - The e-mail, you are offered an additional income if you send your resume to a specific address, said Stefan Thelberg.
> *Stefan Thelberg and his staff can not find a clear reason to spam* the river - but one theory is that it is a test firing.
> - Yes, it is one of our theories. *Since we can not find a clear purpose of this spamet can it be that the only test so that in future they can use this method to other bases. There must be a financial gain by doing this, and in this case, there is not there, "says Stefan Thelberg.*



First the server in Frankfurt going down yesterday and now this attack.

Someone clearly is afraid of my information.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> *Explosion spam attack towards Sweden.
> *
> Latest report from Swedens largest online newspaper.
> 
> Explosionsartad ökning av spam | Nyheter | Aftonbladet
> 
> Crude translation via Google translate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme amounts of junk mail, spam, sent at this time to Sweden. The number of emails have since midday yesterday increased by 400 percent. And the currents are still up.
> - I have never seen anything like it, "says Stefan Thelberg, CEO of e-mail security company Stej.
> Spam attack began at lunchtime on Tuesday, and has continued ever since. Presumably, emails continue to pour in for another couple of days. Stefan Thelberg estimates that it has sent as many as up to 1 billion spam - only to Sweden.
> - This may be a sign of things to come in the future. It will simply be sent out extreme amounts to increase the likelihood that they reach more people, "he says.
> Emails are sent from Asia and China and have been translated into Swedish. The title entices with a gain of a sum of euros, and all it is the company sending them.
> - As a private person is not your email address available in the same way as it does for companies and different businesses, "said Stefan Thelberg.
> Spam normally get caught often in various spam filters, but in this case, those who send them managed to get past many of them.
> - The e-mail, you are offered an additional income if you send your resume to a specific address, said Stefan Thelberg.
> Stefan Thelberg and his staff can not find a clear reason to spam the river - but one theory is that it is a test firing.
> - Yes, it is one of our theories. *Since we can not find a clear purpose of this spamet can it be that the only test so that in future they can use this method to other bases. There must be a financial gain by doing this, and in this case, there is not there, "says Stefan Thelberg.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the server in Frankfurt going down yesterday and now this attack.
> 
> Someone clearly is afraid of my information.
Click to expand...


you seriously are delusional


----------



## Meister

H4LFB4CKS said:


> *Explosion spam attack towards Sweden.
> *
> Latest report from Swedens largest online newspaper.
> 
> Explosionsartad ökning av spam | Nyheter | Aftonbladet
> 
> Crude translation via Google translate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme amounts of junk mail, spam, sent at this time to Sweden. The number of emails have since midday yesterday increased by 400 percent. And the currents are still up.
> - I have never seen anything like it, "says Stefan Thelberg, CEO of e-mail security company Stej.
> Spam attack began at lunchtime on Tuesday, and has continued ever since. Presumably, emails continue to pour in for another couple of days. Stefan Thelberg estimates that it has sent as many as up to 1 billion spam - only to Sweden.
> - This may be a sign of things to come in the future. It will simply be sent out extreme amounts to increase the likelihood that they reach more people, "he says.
> Emails are sent from Asia and China and have been translated into Swedish. The title entices with a gain of a sum of euros, and all it is the company sending them.
> - As a private person is not your email address available in the same way as it does for companies and different businesses, "said Stefan Thelberg.
> Spam normally get caught often in various spam filters, but in this case, those who send them managed to get past many of them.
> - The e-mail, you are offered an additional income if you send your resume to a specific address, said Stefan Thelberg.
> *Stefan Thelberg and his staff can not find a clear reason to spam* the river - but one theory is that it is a test firing.
> - Yes, it is one of our theories. *Since we can not find a clear purpose of this spamet can it be that the only test so that in future they can use this method to other bases. There must be a financial gain by doing this, and in this case, there is not there, "says Stefan Thelberg.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the server in Frankfurt going down yesterday and now this attack.
> 
> *Someone clearly is afraid of my information*.
Click to expand...


Yeah, clearly.


----------



## Sheldon

The brown dwarf is spamming Sweden?


----------



## DiveCon

Sheldon said:


> The brown dwarf is spamming Sweden?


its doing the bidding of the evil "them"



gee, dont you wish you had your own brown dwarf to control?


----------



## saveliberty

DiveCon said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brown dwarf is spamming Sweden?
> 
> 
> 
> its doing the bidding of the evil "them"
> 
> 
> 
> gee, dont you wish you had your own brown dwarf to control?
Click to expand...


Where the Hell is the clutch in this thing?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

http://www.youtube.com/user/HearTheWordofTheLord#p/u/27/U7Ecigwfqgo


----------



## Liability

If this brown dwarf system was over three light years away from Earth in 2010, how the fuck can it be here in _*our*_ solar system THIS year?

I'm telling you folks, it's not a brown dwarf doing its own natural thang.  

It has been sky-jacked.  Some alien intelligence capable of space navigation (and the movement of entire solar systems as space crafts) -- all coming with something along the lines of warp speed technology -- is coming for us.  Warp speed technology is optional equipment, I gather; but these aliens are obviously top-end consumers.

And if they can steer and move a solar system, as a mode of transportation, at faster than light speeds, then causing a polar shift should be child's play for them.   Nasty fucking "bugs" than they are.  We HAVE to protect ourselves.

Buy silver.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Liability said:


> If this brown dwarf system was over three light years away from Earth in 2010, how the fuck can it be here in _*our*_ solar system THIS year?
> 
> I'm telling you folks, it's not a brown dwarf doing its own natural thang.
> 
> It has been sky-jacked.  Some alien intelligence capable of space navigation (and the movement of entire solar systems as space crafts) -- all coming with something along the lines of warp speed technology -- is coming for us.  Warp speed technology is optional equipment, I gather; but these aliens are obviously top-end consumers.
> 
> And if they can steer and move a solar system, as a mode of transportation, at faster than light speeds, then causing a polar shift should be child's play for them.   Nasty fucking "bugs" than they are.  We HAVE to protect ourselves.
> 
> Buy silver.



Damn it, It's quantum teleportation bro! Quit misleading folks.  ~BH


----------



## Lamorsta

Well done , they will not listen and who would believe anyone from NASA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Never A Straight Answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and then some. Waiting for some clear skies and I will get my scope on this and get some photos , should be able to pick it out using a polarising lense and a long exposure. I will post anything I find.

Peace.


----------



## Meister

Lamorsta said:


> Well done , they will not listen and who would believe anyone from NASA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Never A Straight Answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and then some. Waiting for some clear skies and I will get my scope on this and get some photos , should be able to pick it out using a polarising lense and a long exposure. I will post anything I find.
> 
> Peace.



Your going to be sorely disappointed.  I and another amature astronomer on this board had some clear skies.  Neither one of us saw anything that vaguely looked like a brown dwarf.  But, I'm praying that you do get some clear dark skies, and just maybe these dwarfers will believe you.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

*Important message update!!!*

*Coronal Holes: 26 Feb 11
A solar wind stream flowing from the indicated coronal hole should reach Earth on March 3rd or 4th. Credit: SDO/AIA.*

SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids






Still thinking you know it all huh?


----------



## Meister

H4LFB4CKS said:


> *Important message update!!!*
> 
> *Coronal Holes: 26 Feb 11
> A solar wind stream flowing from the indicated coronal hole should reach Earth on March 3rd or 4th. Credit: SDO/AIA.*
> 
> SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking you know it all huh?



Wow!  Solar flares and winds have never happened before, have they? 
Buy silver


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> *Important message update!!!*
> 
> *Coronal Holes: 26 Feb 11
> A solar wind stream flowing from the indicated coronal hole should reach Earth on March 3rd or 4th. Credit: SDO/AIA.*
> 
> SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking you know it all huh?


uh, what the fuck does that have to do with the shit you've been claiming?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Important message update!!!*
> 
> *Coronal Holes: 26 Feb 11
> A solar wind stream flowing from the indicated coronal hole should reach Earth on March 3rd or 4th. Credit: SDO/AIA.*
> 
> SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking you know it all huh?
> 
> 
> 
> uh, what the fuck does that have to do with the shit you've been claiming?
Click to expand...


I know you are mentally retarded so I will explain it to you.

The name of this thread contains the word *timeline*, one of the *timelines* is on *march 4* and also when Nibiru is to break through our ecliptic plane causing terror on earth.
These coronal holes are the same ones that ejected that class-x2.2 flare earlier, probably under influence of Nibiru.
I know that you don't understand and do not care and will probably still not belive as your houses comes crumbling down on you, hence this is my last attempt to save your poor souls.

You will die not beliving on march 4.

Good bye.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Important message update!!!*
> 
> *Coronal Holes: 26 Feb 11
> A solar wind stream flowing from the indicated coronal hole should reach Earth on March 3rd or 4th. Credit: SDO/AIA.*
> 
> SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking you know it all huh?
> 
> 
> 
> uh, what the fuck does that have to do with the shit you've been claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are mentally retarded so I will explain it to you.
> 
> The name of this thread contains the word *timeline*, one of the *timelines* is on *march 4* and also when Nibiru is to break through our ecliptic plane causing terror on earth.
> These coronal holes are the same ones that ejected that class-x2.2 flare earlier, probably under influence of Nibiru.
> I know that you don't understand and do not care and will probably still not belive as your houses comes crumbling down on you, hence this is my last attempt to save your poor souls.
> 
> You will die not beliving on march 4.
> 
> Good bye.
Click to expand...

dipshit, a coronal hole has NOTHING to do with that shit
you fucking moron
i wont be dieing on march 4th
i will still be here calling you a fucking moron


----------



## Meister

I have an idea that Halfback won't be on after he has been debunked.  He's a short timer on this forum and will go to the next board and spew the next chic conspiracy theory.
Oh yeah....buy silver


----------



## Liability

BolshevikHunter said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this brown dwarf system was over three light years away from Earth in 2010, how the fuck can it be here in _*our*_ solar system THIS year?
> 
> I'm telling you folks, it's not a brown dwarf doing its own natural thang.
> 
> It has been sky-jacked.  Some alien intelligence capable of space navigation (and the movement of entire solar systems as space crafts) -- all coming with something along the lines of warp speed technology -- is coming for us.  Warp speed technology is optional equipment, I gather; but these aliens are obviously top-end consumers.
> 
> And if they can steer and move a solar system, as a mode of transportation, at faster than light speeds, then causing a polar shift should be child's play for them.   Nasty fucking "bugs" than they are.  We HAVE to protect ourselves.
> 
> Buy silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, It's quantum teleportation bro! Quit misleading folks.  ~BH
Click to expand...


Shhh.

How the fuck are we gonna git the suckahs to buy silver if we tell them the troof?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Liability said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this brown dwarf system was over three light years away from Earth in 2010, how the fuck can it be here in _*our*_ solar system THIS year?
> 
> I'm telling you folks, it's not a brown dwarf doing its own natural thang.
> 
> It has been sky-jacked.  Some alien intelligence capable of space navigation (and the movement of entire solar systems as space crafts) -- all coming with something along the lines of warp speed technology -- is coming for us.  Warp speed technology is optional equipment, I gather; but these aliens are obviously top-end consumers.
> 
> And if they can steer and move a solar system, as a mode of transportation, at faster than light speeds, then causing a polar shift should be child's play for them.   Nasty fucking "bugs" than they are.  We HAVE to protect ourselves.
> 
> Buy silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, It's quantum teleportation bro! Quit misleading folks.  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhh.
> 
> How the fuck are we gonna git the suckahs to buy silver if we tell them the troof?
Click to expand...


This sums you all up pretty well!


----------



## Sheldon

Meister said:


> I have an idea that Halfback won't be on after he has been debunked.  He's a short timer on this forum and will go to the next board and spew the next chic conspiracy theory.
> Oh yeah....buy silver




I'm sure the Swedish troll gets all its marching orders from one of the many links post in all the other conspiracy forums out there, then comes here to regurgitate his "findings". I figured out it's what Terral does.  Does this article look familiar?

What about comet Elenin/Nibiru/Planet X/Tyche?


----------



## Meister

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, It's quantum teleportation bro! Quit misleading folks.  ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh.
> 
> How the fuck are we gonna git the suckahs to buy silver if we tell them the troof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This sums you all up pretty well!
Click to expand...



I think this would hit home with yourself...has a nice look, huh?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Meister said:


> Lamorsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done , they will not listen and who would believe anyone from NASA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Never A Straight Answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and then some. Waiting for some clear skies and I will get my scope on this and get some photos , should be able to pick it out using a polarising lense and a long exposure. I will post anything I find.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your going to be sorely disappointed.  I and another amature astronomer on this board had some clear skies.  Neither one of us saw anything that vaguely looked like a brown dwarf.  But, I'm praying that you do get some clear dark skies, and just maybe these dwarfers will believe you.
Click to expand...


I've seen a brown dwarf.

True story.








p.s. Buy Silver !!!


----------



## H4LFB4CKS




----------



## H4LFB4CKS




----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH-BtncVsro


that is fucking stupid


----------



## geauxtohell

So.  We are 15 days out, any sign of Planet X?


----------



## Meister

H4LFB4CKS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRRKWjg9QOs&NR=1&feature=fvwp



You believe everything on youtube?  "Someone" tells you everything that it isn't, and you believe him?  pathetic


----------



## Meister

oh, buy silver


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> oh, buy silver


yeah, the world is coming to a cataclysmic end



buy silver


----------



## Liability

*We are ALL going to DIE!!!!!!!*

Therefore, it makes perfectly good sense to BUY SILVER now, 

before the rush!


----------



## Sheldon

geauxtohell said:


> So.  We are 15 days out, any sign of Planet X?




No astronomers can find it, but this doesn't mean it's not there. I read a website once that said it's hiding behind the moon. This is because cheese has a strong gravitational pull. Although it's possible the moon's core is made of concrete. Buy silver.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

You are obviously a very scared little person, go to moma and cry a bit and change your diapers and let us adults plan your survival.
Survival of the fitest (mentally as well) are still the rule here!


----------



## Meister

H4LFB4CKS said:


> You are obviously a very scared little person, go to moma and cry a bit and change your diapers and let us adults plan your survival.
> Survival of the fitest (mentally as well) are still the rule here!



It's obvious that your the scared little person who wants others to be scared just like you.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Dear Casual Reader to these Nibiru threads; Please note the annoying whiners who feel the dire need to post constantly their irrational fear of being wrong in their beliefs,...screaming ad nauseum that this extra solar planet stuff is not real and has no meaning.

Notice that they can not pull themselves away from their sweaty mice to do anything but pontificate that this reality is nothing but illusion.


----------



## Meister

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Dear Casual Reader to these Nibiru threads; Please note the annoying whiners who feel the dire need to post constantly their irrational fear of being wrong in their beliefs,...screaming ad nauseum that this extra solar planet stuff is not real and has no meaning.
> 
> Notice that they can not pull themselves away from their sweaty mice to do anything but pontificate that this reality is nothing but illusion.



How is that basement at Mom's treating you?


----------



## Liability

H4LFW1T is clearly right.  All of us are desperately afraid of the invisible brown dwarf star traveling here at faster than light speeds.

We like our magnetic poles where they are, just fine, thank you very much.

We are terrified of the abysmal consequences of the coming pole shift.

We quake and shake and wonder about the only thing we can cling to in our despair:

is it too late to buy more silver?


----------



## geauxtohell

Liability said:


> *We are ALL going to DIE!!!!!!!*
> 
> Therefore, it makes perfectly good sense to BUY SILVER now,
> 
> before the rush!



I hope I am not on call that night.  That would be like a double whammy of suckage.


----------



## American I Am

I just completed an Astrology report, it said "FUCK" silver, buy cattle. You ever tried to eat a steak made out of silver, even if it was the .999 lean silver.

I heard it kinda leaves a metallic coin taste in your mouth.

If and when the end times come, I would rather have something to EAT!!! Like I'm gonna care about commodity's other than Food.

I'll find a Fig leaf to cover my loins.


----------



## DiveCon

geauxtohell said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We are ALL going to DIE!!!!!!!*
> 
> Therefore, it makes perfectly good sense to BUY SILVER now,
> 
> before the rush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I am not on call that night.  That would be like a double whammy of suckage.
Click to expand...

it will all be alright, just buy more silver


----------



## geauxtohell

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We are ALL going to DIE!!!!!!!*
> 
> Therefore, it makes perfectly good sense to BUY SILVER now,
> 
> before the rush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I am not on call that night.  That would be like a double whammy of suckage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it will all be alright, just buy more silver
Click to expand...


Buy more silver and bribe my gullable classmates to take my call while I drink to the end of the world with hookers and cocaine.

BTW, what ever happened to gold?  When did silver become the commodity du joir?


----------



## DiveCon

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I am not on call that night.  That would be like a double whammy of suckage.
> 
> 
> 
> it will all be alright, just buy more silver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buy more silver and bribe my gullable classmates to take my call while I drink to the end of the world with hookers and cocaine.
> 
> BTW, what ever happened to gold?  When did silver become the commodity du joir?
Click to expand...

unknown


----------



## American I Am

I just completed an Astrology report, it said "FUCK" silver, buy cattle. You ever tried to eat a steak made out of silver, even if it was the .999 lean silver.

I heard it kinda leaves a metallic coin taste in your mouth.

If and when the end times come, I would rather have something to EAT!!! Like I'm gonna care about commodity's other than Food.

I'll find a Fig leaf to cover my loins.


----------



## geauxtohell

American I Am said:


> I just completed an Astrology report, it said "FUCK" silver, buy cattle. You ever tried to eat a steak made out of silver, even if it was the .999 lean silver.
> 
> I heard it kinda leaves a metallic coin taste in your mouth.
> 
> If and when the end times come, I would rather have something to EAT!!! Like I'm gonna care about commodity's other than Food.
> 
> I'll find a Fig leaf to cover my loins.




Water.


----------



## American I Am

Well, just great looks like I'm screwed now, unless I want to trade some of my meat to the guy with silver who bought water. Damn damn damn


----------



## Meister

American I Am said:


> Well, just great looks like I'm screwed now, unless I want to trade some of my meat to the guy with silver who bought water. Damn damn damn



Water is over rated, drink Jaegermeister.


----------



## geauxtohell

American I Am said:


> Well, just great looks like I'm screwed now, unless I want to trade some of my meat to the guy with silver who bought water. Damn damn damn



I plan to fall in with bandits and use my talent for ruthlessness to rape and steal from those who actually prepared for this thing.

And Momma said I wouldn't amount to nothing!


----------



## American I Am

Meister said:


> American I Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just great looks like I'm screwed now, unless I want to trade some of my meat to the guy with silver who bought water. Damn damn damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water is over rated, drink Jaegermeister.
Click to expand...


I think your on to something, I can eat my Steak and have it tenderized by the BOMB at the same time. LMAO


----------



## Meister

geauxtohell said:


> American I Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just great looks like I'm screwed now, unless I want to trade some of my meat to the guy with silver who bought water. Damn damn damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to fall in with bandits and use my talent for ruthlessness to rape and steal from those who actually prepared for this thing.
> 
> And Momma said I wouldn't amount to nothing!
Click to expand...


We need to find out Halfback's address.  I think he will have a hefty supply of meat, potatoes, and water....oh yeah, and silver.


----------



## DiveCon

American I Am said:


> Well, just great looks like I'm screwed now, unless I want to trade some of my meat to the guy with silver who bought water. Damn damn damn


we have plenty of water up here

so much in fact its piled up all over the place


----------



## geauxtohell

Meister said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American I Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just great looks like I'm screwed now, unless I want to trade some of my meat to the guy with silver who bought water. Damn damn damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to fall in with bandits and use my talent for ruthlessness to rape and steal from those who actually prepared for this thing.
> 
> And Momma said I wouldn't amount to nothing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to find out Halfback's address.  I think he will have a hefty supply of meat, potatoes, and water....oh yeah, and silver.
Click to expand...



We can melt the silver down and make bullets out of it.

That way we will be covered against maniacal apocalyptic zombies and werewolves.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

geauxtohell said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to fall in with bandits and use my talent for ruthlessness to rape and steal from those who actually prepared for this thing.
> 
> And Momma said I wouldn't amount to nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to find out Halfback's address.  I think he will have a hefty supply of meat, potatoes, and water....oh yeah, and silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We can melt the silver down and make bullets out of it.
> 
> That way we will be covered against maniacal apocalyptic zombies and werewolves.
Click to expand...

It's ok to joke if it comforts you in your deepest despair.


----------



## geauxtohell

H4LFB4CKS said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to find out Halfback's address.  I think he will have a hefty supply of meat, potatoes, and water....oh yeah, and silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can melt the silver down and make bullets out of it.
> 
> That way we will be covered against maniacal apocalyptic zombies and werewolves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok to joke if it comforts you in your deepest despair.
Click to expand...


Dispair?

I think it's fucking hilarious.  

We are, supposedly, 15 days out from getting smacked by a Brown Dwarf that no one can see.  

It's going to be a sucker punch!


----------



## DiveCon

geauxtohell said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can melt the silver down and make bullets out of it.
> 
> That way we will be covered against maniacal apocalyptic zombies and werewolves.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok to joke if it comforts you in your deepest despair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dispair?
> 
> I think it's fucking hilarious.
> 
> We are, supposedly, 15 days out from getting smacked by a Brown Dwarf that no one can see.
> 
> It's going to be a sucker punch!
Click to expand...

it must be using romulan cloaking tech


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

It is now starting to get visible from as far north as Australia, just over the horizon.


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> It is now starting to get visible from as far north as Australia, just over the horizon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98_HZVjfp1w


LOL a video of NOTHING


----------



## geauxtohell

H4LFB4CKS said:


> It is now starting to get visible from as far north as Australia, just over the horizon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98_HZVjfp1w



Wow.  A whole continent of people are now in on the conspiracy!

We've even got the badass name picked out; "wormwood".

When does this thing get so big that it's readily apparent to all of us?


----------



## geauxtohell

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is now starting to get visible from as far north as Australia, just over the horizon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98_HZVjfp1w
> 
> 
> 
> LOL a video of NOTHING
Click to expand...


Kind of looks like Venus,  "The Morning Star" to me.


----------



## DiveCon

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is now starting to get visible from as far north as Australia, just over the horizon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98_HZVjfp1w
> 
> 
> 
> LOL a video of NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of looks like Venus,  "The Morning Star" to me.
Click to expand...

maybe you have a better monitor than i do
but all i saw was sky and clouds
LOL


----------



## geauxtohell

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL a video of NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of looks like Venus,  "The Morning Star" to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you have a better monitor than i do
> but all i saw was sky and clouds
> LOL
Click to expand...


I saw a twinkle.  For someone who has spent a lot of early mornings in the wilderness.  It looked like Venus to me.  

The larger point is this:  If a planet 4 times as massive as Jupiter (and we all know that mass doesn't equal size) were 15 days out from passing our orbit, every amateur astronomer in the world would be squawking about it.  

That simply couldn't be suppressed.


----------



## geauxtohell

H4LFB4CKS said:


> It is now starting to get visible from as far north as Australia, just over the horizon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98_HZVjfp1w



You realize that the individual who originated this theme, Nancy Lieder, sounds very much like a paranoid schizophrenic, right?


----------



## H4LFB4CKS




----------



## DiveCon

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of looks like Venus,  "The Morning Star" to me.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you have a better monitor than i do
> but all i saw was sky and clouds
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw a twinkle.  For someone who has spent a lot of early mornings in the wilderness.  It looked like Venus to me.
> 
> The larger point is this:  If a planet 4 times as massive as Jupiter (and we all know that mass doesn't equal size) were 15 days out from passing our orbit, every amateur astronomer in the world would be squawking about it.
> 
> That simply couldn't be suppressed.
Click to expand...

after your last post i went to youtube to watch it, and got a little better view
and yeah i saw a small twinkle in the sky, and yeah, its likely venus


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgS6vaj8v-I


just what is that supposed to prove?


----------



## geauxtohell

H4LFB4CKS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgS6vaj8v-I



I don't speak Mexican. 

So, after March 15th passes without an event; are you guys going to revise the timeline again?


----------



## geauxtohell

Look!  I've got a you tube video too!


----------



## DiveCon

geauxtohell said:


> Look!  I've got a you tube video too!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpJE5Y2dKJ0&feature=fvst


hey it has spooky music too
it must be believable


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Remember it is much closer this time.

Hasn't anybody wondered why a comet travels at lower speed than Earth?


----------



## Meister

Didn't you see the "Youtube" video that dembunked the hoax?  You can get on with your life now, and sell your silver.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS




----------



## Sheldon

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look!  I've got a you tube video too!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpJE5Y2dKJ0&feature=fvst
> 
> 
> 
> hey it has spooky music too
> it must be believable
Click to expand...



That's what makes conspiracy videos funny, aside from the content. The music is just so cheesy and cliche. It's like the all get it from one stock source.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

Arauco Chile. Imagine what will happen on 15.


----------



## geauxtohell

H4LFB4CKS said:


> Remember it is much closer this time.
> 
> Hasn't anybody wondered why a comet travels at lower speed than Earth?



Because mass is a variable in virtually every physics equation that has to do with movement?


----------



## deebee

Underground bunkers are being built RIGHT NOW


http://bunkers.intuitwebsites.com/


----------



## deebee




----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> Underground bunkers are being built RIGHT NOW
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg_Fv9cO4aU
> 
> About-Us


uh, those have been built for DECADES


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6Jf6dtLPu0


seriously, stop watching these nutty youtube videos and see a shrink


----------



## Meister

I don't know, Dive.  It wasn't windy here yesterday, but it's windy today.  These dwarfers might be on to something.


----------



## Gamolon

deebee said:


> Underground bunkers are being built RIGHT NOW
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg_Fv9cO4aU
> 
> About-Us



Interesting...

Try doing a WHOIS lookup on the domain name ARC American Reassurance Communities and go from there.

See what you come up with.


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> I don't know, Dive.  It wasn't windy here yesterday, but it's windy today.  These dwarfers might be on to something.


hey, dont forget, buy silver


----------



## Meister

DiveCon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, Dive.  It wasn't windy here yesterday, but it's windy today.  These dwarfers might be on to something.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, dont forget, buy silver
Click to expand...


Ooops, my bad.....yeah, buy silver


----------



## BolshevikHunter

deebee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6Jf6dtLPu0



Yeah, Water for the flood victims. I don't see any conspiracy. ~BH


----------



## DiveCon

BolshevikHunter said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6Jf6dtLPu0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Water for the flood victims. I don't see any conspiracy. ~BH
Click to expand...

shhhhhhh


it NEVER floods in the spring in the US


----------



## BolshevikHunter

DiveCon said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6Jf6dtLPu0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Water for the flood victims. I don't see any conspiracy. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shhhhhhh
> 
> 
> it NEVER floods in the spring in the US
Click to expand...


Yeah, I guess a real big spring storm front followed by very warm weather would have no impact on the water ways even with the help of record snow pack levels quickly melting.  ~BH


----------



## DiveCon

BolshevikHunter said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Water for the flood victims. I don't see any conspiracy. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> shhhhhhh
> 
> 
> it NEVER floods in the spring in the US
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess a real big spring storm front followed by very warm weather would have no impact on the water ways even with the help of record snow pack levels quickly melting.  ~BH
Click to expand...

and we havent had that much snow this year


----------



## BolshevikHunter

DiveCon said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> shhhhhhh
> 
> 
> it NEVER floods in the spring in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess a real big spring storm front followed by very warm weather would have no impact on the water ways even with the help of record snow pack levels quickly melting.  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and we havent had that much snow this year
Click to expand...


Now that's an inconvenient truth bro! ~BH


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

I have never before seen so much scared people in one thread.

And you should be - scared!!!

Woe to you all, woe...


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Where did Extra Terral go? ~BH


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> I have never before seen so much scared people in one thread.
> 
> And you should be - scared!!!
> 
> Woe to you all, woe...


who's scared?
you seem more scared than any of us

we're laughing at your massive fucking stupidity


----------



## Meister

H4LFB4CKS said:


> *I have never before seen so much scared people in one thread.*And you should be - scared!!!
> 
> Woe to you all, woe...



Outside of yourself, who are you talking about?
You and Terral seem to be the only ones that believe your own drivel, why would the rest of us be "scared" at a nonexistant boogeyman?


----------



## Meister

Damn!....I keep forgetting, buy silver


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> Damn!....I keep forgetting, buy silver


hey, maybe buying silver will make them not be so stupid


----------



## H4LFB4CKS




----------



## DiveCon




----------



## H4LFB4CKS

You folks get hung up to much on the specifics.
We don't know the actual specifics.
In case you haven't noticed we're guessing.

If you are so good in calculating, why don't you do the maths and tell us at what distance and/or mass it would cause a possible pole shift?


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> You folks get hung up to much on the specifics.
> We don't know the actual specifics.
> In case you haven't noticed we're guessing.
> 
> If you are so good in calculating, why don't you do the maths and tell us at what distance and/or mass it would cause a possible pole shift?


you are a moron
PERIOD


----------



## Sheldon

Why do I get the feeling that the Swedish troll just did a google image search for Nibiru, then copied the images to a video and overlaid it with some crap house music?



Try again, lutefisk. That's nowhere near good enough to give any weight to your argument. You made the claims, you need to lay out the numbers and reasoning behind it.


----------



## geauxtohell

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you have a better monitor than i do
> but all i saw was sky and clouds
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a twinkle.  For someone who has spent a lot of early mornings in the wilderness.  It looked like Venus to me.
> 
> The larger point is this:  If a planet 4 times as massive as Jupiter (and we all know that mass doesn't equal size) were 15 days out from passing our orbit, every amateur astronomer in the world would be squawking about it.
> 
> That simply couldn't be suppressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after your last post i went to youtube to watch it, and got a little better view
> and yeah i saw a small twinkle in the sky, and yeah, its likely venus
Click to expand...


From where I am at in the world, you can see Venus in the morning just off the left hand side of the crescent moon as you face south.

The video maker declares "It's not venus" but you can't get any bearings on the sky.  You can't see the moon to judge for yourself what it is.  

However, to me, it looks like Venus.


----------



## geauxtohell

H4LFB4CKS said:


> You folks get hung up to much on the specifics.
> We don't know the actual specifics.
> In case you haven't noticed we're guessing.
> 
> If you are so good in calculating, why don't you do the maths and tell us at what distance and/or mass it would cause a possible pole shift?



Yeah.  Specifics aren't at all important to astrology, physics, or science as a whole.

You just impeached every claim you've made.

If this thing were as close as you guys claim it is, we'd be able to see and would start to feel the effects of it's gravitational field.


----------



## H4LFB4CKS

geauxtohell said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You folks get hung up to much on the specifics.
> We don't know the actual specifics.
> In case you haven't noticed we're guessing.
> 
> If you are so good in calculating, why don't you do the maths and tell us at what distance and/or mass it would cause a possible pole shift?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Specifics aren't at all important to astrology, physics, or science as a whole.
> 
> You just impeached every claim you've made.
> 
> If this thing were as close as you guys claim it is, we'd be able to see and would start to feel the effects of it's gravitational field.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and you are sure in for a very cold shower.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a twinkle.  For someone who has spent a lot of early mornings in the wilderness.  It looked like Venus to me.
> 
> The larger point is this:  If a planet 4 times as massive as Jupiter (and we all know that mass doesn't equal size) were 15 days out from passing our orbit, every amateur astronomer in the world would be squawking about it.
> 
> That simply couldn't be suppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> after your last post i went to youtube to watch it, and got a little better view
> and yeah i saw a small twinkle in the sky, and yeah, its likely venus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From where I am at in the world, you can see Venus in the morning just off the left hand side of the crescent moon as you face south.
> 
> The video maker declares "It's not venus" but you can't get any bearings on the sky.  You can't see the moon to judge for yourself what it is.
> 
> However, to me, it looks like Venus.
Click to expand...


geauxtohell, Long time my friend or foe? Like what you already know, It is Venus bro. These guys will move on to the Mayan 2012 prediction after this one pasts. Hope all is good in your neck of the woods.  ~BH


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You folks get hung up to much on the specifics.
> We don't know the actual specifics.
> In case you haven't noticed we're guessing.
> 
> If you are so good in calculating, why don't you do the maths and tell us at what distance and/or mass it would cause a possible pole shift?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Specifics aren't at all important to astrology, physics, or science as a whole.
> 
> You just impeached every claim you've made.
> 
> If this thing were as close as you guys claim it is, we'd be able to see and would start to feel the effects of it's gravitational field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you are sure in for a very cold shower.
Click to expand...

can i have a hot shower if i buy silver?


----------



## geauxtohell

H4LFB4CKS said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You folks get hung up to much on the specifics.
> We don't know the actual specifics.
> In case you haven't noticed we're guessing.
> 
> If you are so good in calculating, why don't you do the maths and tell us at what distance and/or mass it would cause a possible pole shift?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Specifics aren't at all important to astrology, physics, or science as a whole.
> 
> You just impeached every claim you've made.
> 
> If this thing were as close as you guys claim it is, we'd be able to see and would start to feel the effects of it's gravitational field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you are sure in for a very cold shower.
Click to expand...


If what you say is true, it won't make a damn bit of difference how prepared you are.  We are all screwed.

You are delusional twice over.

As it stands, I imagine on March 15th, the goal posts will be moved again.  

Just as they were in 2003.  

Speaking of details; why can't we see this thing yet?  How come the tides haven't started responding to it's gravitational field?


----------



## DiveCon

geauxtohell said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Specifics aren't at all important to astrology, physics, or science as a whole.
> 
> You just impeached every claim you've made.
> 
> If this thing were as close as you guys claim it is, we'd be able to see and would start to feel the effects of it's gravitational field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you are sure in for a very cold shower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If what you say is true, it won't make a damn bit of difference how prepared you are.  We are all screwed.
> 
> You are delusional twice over.
> 
> As it stands, I imagine on March 15th, the goal posts will be moved again.
> 
> Just as they were in 2003.
> 
> Speaking of details; *why can't we see this thing yet?*  How come the tides haven't started responding to it's gravitational field?
Click to expand...

it has romulan cloaking technology

like i said before


----------



## BolshevikHunter

DiveCon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Specifics aren't at all important to astrology, physics, or science as a whole.
> 
> You just impeached every claim you've made.
> 
> If this thing were as close as you guys claim it is, we'd be able to see and would start to feel the effects of it's gravitational field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you are sure in for a very cold shower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can i have a hot shower if i buy silver?
Click to expand...


 ~BH


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I've figured out how it all works.

If we buy enough silver, the precious metals mining guild will finally have enough money to send a signal into space, open the Bajoran wormhole, and send the Brown Dwarf and the Puppeteer Fleet of Worlds into the Delta Quadrant.

What the Dwarf does there will be the Founders' and the Jem'hadar's problem, not ours!



If you care about the Alpha Quadrant, * BUY SILVER*!


----------



## Jeremy

Rat in the Hat said:


> I've figured out how it all works.
> 
> If we buy enough silver, the precious metals mining guild will finally have enough money to send a signal into space, open the Bajoran wormhole, and send the Brown Dwarf and the Puppeteer Fleet of Worlds into the Delta Quadrant.
> 
> What the Dwarf does there will be the Founders' and the Jem'hadar's problem, not ours!
> 
> 
> 
> If you care about the Alpha Quadrant, * BUY SILVER*!


----------



## deebee

ok so is terrals timeline wrong now?

UPDATE: March 31st Pole Shft?


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> ok so is terrals timeline wrong now?
> 
> UPDATE: March 31st Pole Shft?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrffoOUCKpE


ROFLMAO

none of these timelines are right
there is no brown dwarf


----------



## Rat in the Hat

deebee said:


> ok so is terrals timeline wrong now?
> 
> UPDATE: March 31st Pole Shft?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrffoOUCKpE



It won't be, if we just remember to...




...BUY SILVER!!!!!!!




The Alpha Quadrant is counting on us to do the right thing!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Check the search tags at the bottom of the page.

9 out of 10 Google searchers recommend buying silver as a way to stop the Brown Dwarf.

True Story!


----------



## deebee

Agree - at the moment I cant see any evidence of a brown dwarf. Unless it's that comet elenin? But I'm not sure, I cant see any hard evidence that prooves that.

Although I still think all the animal deaths and increasing disasters is a little weird... but there is no evidence to suggest that It's being caused by anything from space. 

Haarp perhaps? I dunno...


----------



## Lamorsta

Latest pictures of Brown Dwarf and orbiting planets available on you tube , I cannot post the link because this site will not let me , do a search for NIBIRU - Latest with 5 planets Visible.flv 

To answer all you dipshit`s , this approaching star is cold , very cold  , 40 degrees Kelvin or -200 degrees centigrade , it is not visible with ordinary optics , only through an infrared camera or with similar long/short wavelength filters.

The reason we have not felt the gravitational pull yet is because IT IS NOT CLOSE ENOUGH YET , when it is close enough then we will feel the pull and , yes then you will start wailing about the fact no one told you about it!


----------



## Meister

Lamorsta said:


> Latest pictures of Brown Dwarf and orbiting planets available on you tube , I cannot post the link because this site will not let me , do a search for NIBIRU - Latest with 5 planets Visible.flv
> 
> To answer all you dipshit`s , this approaching star is cold , very cold  , 40 degrees Kelvin or -200 degrees centigrade , it is not visible with ordinary optics , only through an infrared camera or with similar long/short wavelength filters.
> 
> The reason we have not felt the gravitational pull yet is because IT IS NOT CLOSE ENOUGH YET , when it is close enough then we will feel the pull and , yes then you will start wailing about the fact no one told you about it!



From one dipshit to another dipshit, I would think that it would reflect sunlight.....right?  I mean after all, we get a reflection from Pluto......moron.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Lamorsta said:


> Latest pictures of Brown Dwarf and orbiting planets available on you tube , I cannot post the link because this site will not let me , do a search for NIBIRU - Latest with 5 planets Visible.flv
> 
> To answer all you dipshit`s , this approaching star is cold , very cold  , 40 degrees Kelvin or -200 degrees centigrade , it is not visible with ordinary optics , only through an infrared camera or with similar long/short wavelength filters.
> 
> The reason we have not felt the gravitational pull yet is because IT IS NOT CLOSE ENOUGH YET , when it is close enough then we will feel the pull and , yes then you will start wailing about the fact no one told you about it!



Who the fuck's sock are you?

Terral the Lame and Halfbacks the Goof are claiming it is two weeks out coming at super-luminal speed, and you're making the idiotic claim that it can't be seen with a simple telescope?

I can see Orion's belt and the Horsehead Nebula in infrared with a telescope I bought at WalMart, but I can't see a fucking STAR that is far less than a light year away?

Turn off the computer, and ask Mommy and Daddy if you can watch Spongebob reruns. They're more your speed.


----------



## Meister

Again....buy silver


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I forgot a very important element in my last post.





*Buy Silver*.....Lamorsta the sock.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Meister said:


> Lamorsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest pictures of Brown Dwarf and orbiting planets available on you tube , I cannot post the link because this site will not let me , do a search for NIBIRU - Latest with 5 planets Visible.flv
> 
> To answer all you dipshit`s , this approaching star is cold , very cold  , 40 degrees Kelvin or -200 degrees centigrade , it is not visible with ordinary optics , only through an infrared camera or with similar long/short wavelength filters.
> 
> The reason we have not felt the gravitational pull yet is because IT IS NOT CLOSE ENOUGH YET , when it is close enough then we will feel the pull and , yes then you will start wailing about the fact no one told you about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From one dipshit to another dipshit, I would think that it would reflect sunlight.....right?  I mean after all, we get a reflection from Pluto......moron.
Click to expand...


They got pictures of Sedna, a smaller planetoid than Pluto, much farther out, from reflected sunlight. But since Pluto and Sedna are not moving faster than light, they're just different.

Somehow.

Presenting an artists picture of Sedna, based on the images caught on the HST.





But for some reason, HST can't take a picture of a star, surrounded by 4 moons? 

Maybe we should fund a couple more shuttle missions to fix the defective thing!





p.s., 

*
Buy More Damn Silver!!!!*


----------



## DiveCon

BUY MORE SILVER



save the planet from the brown dwarf


----------



## H4LFB4CKS




----------



## H4LFB4CKS

MAGNETIC STORM IN PROGRESS: A solar wind stream hit Earth's magnetic field during the early hours of March 1st. The impact sparked a geomagnetic storm that was, at first, minor, but the storm has been intensifying throughout the day. Spotters are now reporting auroras over Northern Ireland, Latvia, Norway, and Sweden. If trends continue, the display could spread to the high latitudes of North America after nightfall. Stay tuned!







"This is the first time I have seen the aurora borealis in person," says Spann who lives in Alabama. "It was fantastic--the greatest light show on Earth. It was cold (<-20 F) outside but worth every minute of exposure and lost sleep. I am afraid now that I have been ruined for life since my first personal viewing of the aurora was so amazing."


*Raw data:
Solar wind
speed: 657.3 km/sec and accelerating as time goes!
density: 2.7 protons/cm3
Updated: Today at 2245 UT*


----------



## Meister

I've seen those in Wa. and in Mt.  No biggie


----------



## DiveCon

hey, we've never had the arora borealis before


OPPS


----------



## geauxtohell

DiveCon said:


> hey, we've never had the arora borealis before
> 
> 
> OPPS



This can only be seen as definitive proof that the end is nigh.


----------



## Sheldon

Lamorsta said:


> Latest pictures of Brown Dwarf and orbiting planets available on you tube , I cannot post the link because this site will not let me , do a search for NIBIRU - Latest with 5 planets Visible.flv
> 
> To answer all you dipshit`s , this approaching star is cold , very cold  , 40 degrees Kelvin or -200 degrees centigrade , it is not visible with ordinary optics , only through an infrared camera or with similar long/short wavelength filters.
> 
> The reason we have not felt the gravitational pull yet is because IT IS NOT CLOSE ENOUGH YET , when it is close enough then we will feel the pull and , yes then you will start wailing about the fact no one told you about it!




That post is such a big fail, I actually feel embarrassed for you.


----------



## DiveCon

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, we've never had the arora borealis before
> 
> 
> OPPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can only be seen as definitive proof that the end is nigh.
Click to expand...

yup but buy silver


----------



## DiveCon

Sheldon said:


> Lamorsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest pictures of Brown Dwarf and orbiting planets available on you tube , I cannot post the link because this site will not let me , do a search for NIBIRU - Latest with 5 planets Visible.flv
> 
> To answer all you dipshit`s , this approaching star is cold , very cold  , 40 degrees Kelvin or -200 degrees centigrade , it is not visible with ordinary optics , only through an infrared camera or with similar long/short wavelength filters.
> 
> The reason we have not felt the gravitational pull yet is because IT IS NOT CLOSE ENOUGH YET , when it is close enough then we will feel the pull and , yes then you will start wailing about the fact no one told you about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That post is such a big fail, I actually feel embarrassed for you.
Click to expand...

you forgot

buy silver


----------



## Sheldon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> *Solar wind
> speed: 675.0 km/sec
> density: 4.2 protons/cm3
> 
> And increasing.
> 
> Stay tuned!*




STFU and go eat some lingonberries.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

H4LFB4CKS said:


> *Solar wind
> speed: 675.0 km/sec
> density: 4.2 protons/cm3
> 
> And increasing.
> 
> Stay tuned!*



Extra Terral begs to differ with those calculations! ~BH


----------



## DiveCon

H4LFB4CKS said:


> *Solar wind
> speed: 675.0 km/sec
> density: 4.2 protons/cm3
> 
> And increasing.
> 
> Stay tuned!*


you forgot, buy silver


----------



## DiveCon

BolshevikHunter said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Solar wind
> speed: 675.0 km/sec
> density: 4.2 protons/cm3
> 
> And increasing.
> 
> Stay tuned!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra Terral begs to differ with those calculations! ~BH
Click to expand...

dont forget, buy silver
i want to be able to take hot showers, dont you?


----------



## BolshevikHunter

DiveCon said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Solar wind
> speed: 675.0 km/sec
> density: 4.2 protons/cm3
> 
> And increasing.
> 
> Stay tuned!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra Terral begs to differ with those calculations! ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont forget, buy silver
> i want to be able to take hot showers, dont you?
Click to expand...


If it's good enough for China's citizens now, it's good enough for me bro!  ~BH


----------



## DiveCon

BolshevikHunter said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extra Terral begs to differ with those calculations! ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget, buy silver
> i want to be able to take hot showers, dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's good enough for China's citizens now, it's good enough for me bro!  ~BH
Click to expand...

if you dont buy silver you gotta take cold showers man
come on, man up for the rest of us
we all want hot showers



BUY SILVER NOW


----------



## BolshevikHunter

DiveCon said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget, buy silver
> i want to be able to take hot showers, dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's good enough for China's citizens now, it's good enough for me bro!  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont buy silver you gotta take cold showers man
> come on, man up for the rest of us
> we all want hot showers
> 
> 
> 
> BUY SILVER NOW
Click to expand...


Does this mean that if I buy gold, that we will only have warm showers, not hot? Just wondering?  ~BH


----------



## DiveCon

BolshevikHunter said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's good enough for China's citizens now, it's good enough for me bro!  ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont buy silver you gotta take cold showers man
> come on, man up for the rest of us
> we all want hot showers
> 
> 
> 
> BUY SILVER NOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does this mean that if I buy gold, that we will only have warm showers, not hot? Just wondering?  ~BH
Click to expand...

i asked about gold
seems its only silver that helps


----------



## BolshevikHunter

DiveCon said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont buy silver you gotta take cold showers man
> come on, man up for the rest of us
> we all want hot showers
> 
> 
> 
> BUY SILVER NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that if I buy gold, that we will only have warm showers, not hot? Just wondering?  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i asked about gold
> seems its only silver that helps
Click to expand...


Well Dive, I hope you got your information from Extra Terral, because if it didn't come from him, I am waiting on much more reliable sources bro. I want my info delivered by those who have some pull around here. I don't need it from some looney tunes dude trying to force me to buy siveR!  LMAO!!! ~BH


----------



## marlio

I have been hearing about a brown dwarf , which has entered into our solar system recently.  So does Planet X, or Niribu really exist or not.  And is this what is supposed to hit the earth March 15 is is it something else?


----------



## DiveCon

marlio said:


> I have been hearing about a brown dwarf , which has entered into our solar system recently.  So does Planet X, or Niribu really exist or not.  And is this what is supposed to hit the earth March 15 is is it something else?


its all a hoax to get you to buy silver


oh, buy silver


----------



## BolshevikHunter

marlio said:


> I have been hearing about a brown dwarf , which has entered into our solar system recently.  So does Planet X, or Niribu really exist or not.  And is this what is supposed to hit the earth March 15 is is it something else?



I can only suggest that you send a private message to Extra 'Terral' if you truly desire the absolute date, hour, minute and possibly second, of this coming cosmic catastrophe.  ~BH


----------



## Meister

buy silver!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sheldon said:


> H4LFB4CKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Solar wind
> speed: 675.0 km/sec
> density: 4.2 protons/cm3
> 
> And increasing.
> 
> Stay tuned!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU and go eat some lingonberries.
Click to expand...


He can't buy any lingonberries because he is using all his money to buy Silver!

Fresh fruit does not have the power to stop the dwarf, only Silver does.

*All Hail the Power of the Silver!!!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Meister said:


> buy silver!



Better listen to this man. He knows what he's talking about!





p.s. BUY SILVER


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget, buy silver
> i want to be able to take hot showers, dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's good enough for China's citizens now, it's good enough for me bro!  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont buy silver you gotta take cold showers man
> come on, man up for the rest of us
> we all want hot showers
> 
> 
> 
> BUY SILVER NOW
Click to expand...


I really hate cold showers.


Come on everyone, BUY SILVER!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's good enough for China's citizens now, it's good enough for me bro!  ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont buy silver you gotta take cold showers man
> come on, man up for the rest of us
> we all want hot showers
> 
> 
> 
> BUY SILVER NOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really hate cold showers.
> 
> 
> Come on everyone, BUY SILVER!!!
Click to expand...

and again, BUY SILVER


----------



## Liability

H4LFB4CKS said:


> We currently have problems with children in this thread, spamming with ridiculous and abusive posts.
> 
> I am asking you to report all these post so we hopefully can get the topic going again.
> 
> Otherwise the trolls will win and kill this thread.
> 
> That's what trolls do, destroy forums.
> 
> Again, please report all ridiculous and abusive posts that you have time to.



Based on that juvenile and largely off topic post, plus the uncivil language, "kill," your post may have to be reported to the proper authorities.

The TOPIC of this thread morphed over time.  At first it was just stupid shit about the traveling road show known as NINeELEVen -- errr -- make that ELEvenNINe.  Yeah.  That's it.  The traveling road show of the warp speed planetary system of the Brown Dwarf, Nibiru her planet, "X," and various moons and the pending near Earth encounter which would cause a Terran polar shift in 2003, er by March 15, 2011, err -- by the end of March 2011 -- err -- check, make that by September of 2011 -- err -- did we mention that the Mayan calendar presages doom for all of us before Christmas 2012?

Well, look, ANYWAY, it turns out that we can forestall this calamity if we'd all just employ common sense, sell everything we own, invest in silver *"BUY SILVER"* ["Hi Yo SILVER, AWAY!"] move to Middle Earth (or was that the middle of the Earth?, I can never remember), and wait until all the earthquakes and other semi-natural catastrophes subside before, like the groundhog, we stick our heads back up into our atmosphere sometime maybe two years later.

Here's the HINT of what this thread is all about:



> *stop the brown dwarf...buy silver !!!!!!!,elenin,
> brown dwarf,planet x,the planet x/nibiru/elenin brown dwarf timeline,
> nibiru,nibiru timeline,elenin nibiru,brown dwarf nibiru,
> us message board - political discussion forum > us discussion > conspiracy theories the planet x/nibiru/elenin brown dwa,nibiru March 2011,comet elenin,nasa nibiru terral,planet elenin,elenin brown dwarf,planet x march 15,brown dwarf timeline,planet x/nibiru/elenin brown dwarf event timeline,google nasa nibiru terral,planet nibiru position,the planet x/nibiru/elenin brown dwarf event timeline,
> nibiru elenin,planet x march 2011,brown dwarf conspiracy,brown dwarf elenin*


----------



## Meister

*Houston.....We have a meltdown*


----------



## Meister

I guess that was one way to get out of having coming back on here the day after the end of the world and saying, "Never Mind"


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I have first dibs on all his SILVER!!! he may have left behind.


----------



## Meister

Rat in the Hat said:


> I have first dibs on all his SILVER!!! he may have left behind.



Sorry....your too late.


----------



## Liability

Meister said:


> *Houston.....We have a meltdown*



DAMN it.  Why do I always miss the big melt downs?

What'd I miss this time?

Was it good?

Was it messy?

Was it gory?

Was it epic?

Was it memorable?

Was it at least a little funny?

Can clues be provided or would that violate TOS?

DAMN it.  I hate missing the big melt downs.

Oh.  One more thing.

*Buy SILVER!*


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> *Houston.....We have a meltdown*


where is the meltdown?
damn, i missed it


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Liability said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Houston.....We have a meltdown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN it.  Why do I always miss the big melt downs?
> 
> What'd I miss this time?
> 
> Was it good?
> 
> Was it messy?
> 
> Was it gory?
> 
> Was it epic?
> 
> Was it memorable?
> 
> Was it at least a little funny?
> 
> Can clues be provided or would that violate TOS?
> 
> DAMN it.  I hate missing the big melt downs.
> 
> Oh.  One more thing.
> 
> *Buy SILVER!*
Click to expand...



It was a truly glorious meltdown of epic proportions.

He created a giant wall of type saying "buy silver you" followed by several derogatory comments, repeating the sentence over and over in size 7 blue type.

He then proceeded to the active topics, and posted it in every thread he could until they finally thrust him into the abyss. The final count was in the upper 20's.

Those who don't frequent this section are probably still scratching their heads saying, "What the hell was that all about?".

And that darn Meister got his hands on the *SILVER* before I could.

And now, if you will excuse me, I have to run out and *BUY MORE SILVER!!!!!*


----------



## deebee

quote from NASA buzzroom:

"these are my calculations, but I've revised the 0.24AU's down to
0.0004617 AU's on 21.42pm 16th Oct 2011 (pretty god dam close!)"




thats about 50,000 miles away from earth ...


links below


much love in these times



dutchsinse



http://buzzroom.nasa.gov/multimedia/videos/983/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsFhHmoK_d8&feature=player_embedded#at=29

http://spaceobs.org/en/tag/comet-elenin/


http://spaceobs.org/en/2011/03/01/prolet-komety-c2010-x1-elenin-cherez-glavny...


----------



## Douger

There was uh murkin on JewTube that said the waves could be 7000 feet tall as the new continents rise out of the sea.
I wonder how long it will be before Walmart builds on them ?


----------



## Meister

Wasn't the brown dwarf suppose to wreak havoc with our planet on the 4th?  Yellowstone didn't erupt, there were no tidal waves that I read about, the earthquakes seemed to be quiet.....have I missed anything?

Oh....do we still need to buy silver?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Meister said:


> Wasn't the brown dwarf suppose to wreak havoc with our planet on the 4th?  Yellowstone didn't erupt, there were no tidal waves that I read about, the earthquakes seemed to be quiet.....have I missed anything?
> 
> Oh....do we still need to buy silver?



Our successful *SILVER* buying campaign held off the first wave of disasters, but to prevent the future catastrophies, we must continue to...


...*BUY SILVER!!!!!!!* (accept no substitutes)


----------



## Dot Com

I just heard an ambulance go by. 11 more days until the pole shift.


----------



## Mini 14

Meister said:


> buy silver!



Had you bought $1000 silver when you posted this, and sold it yesterday at the close, you would have made $70.

Not bad at all for 4 days.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the brown dwarf suppose to wreak havoc with our planet on the 4th?  Yellowstone didn't erupt, there were no tidal waves that I read about, the earthquakes seemed to be quiet.....have I missed anything?
> 
> Oh....do we still need to buy silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our successful *SILVER* buying campaign held off the first wave of disasters, but to prevent the future catastrophies, we must continue to...
> 
> 
> ...*BUY SILVER!!!!!!!* (accept no substitutes)
Click to expand...

yes

must


keep

buying

SILVER


----------



## deebee

Terral was not far off

March 4 - He said volcanic activity and earthquakes will continue to increase from this point on.

Suprise suprise March 5th a new volcanic fissure opens in Hawaii !!

VIDEO: First look at new volcano fissure erupting in Hawaii | Big Island Video News


----------



## asterism

deebee said:


> Terral was not far off
> 
> March 4 - He said volcanic activity and earthquakes will continue to increase from this point on.
> 
> Suprise suprise March 5th a new volcanic fissure opens in Hawaii !!
> 
> VIDEO: First look at new volcano fissure erupting in Hawaii*|*Big Island Video News
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQg1g5Q0arU



How is that new volcanic activity?  That volcano is already active.


----------



## Toro

Crap, I wished I listened to Terral's advice to 
*Buy Silver!!!*  I'd have a lot more money now!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

asterism said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral was not far off
> 
> March 4 - He said volcanic activity and earthquakes will continue to increase from this point on.
> 
> Suprise suprise March 5th a new volcanic fissure opens in Hawaii !!
> 
> VIDEO: First look at new volcano fissure erupting in Hawaii*|*Big Island Video News
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQg1g5Q0arU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that new volcanic activity?  That volcano is already active.
Click to expand...


 Don't confuse the child by giving him facts.


----------



## Meister

deebee said:


> Terral was not far off
> 
> March 4 - He said volcanic activity and earthquakes will continue to increase from this point on.
> 
> Suprise suprise March 5th a new volcanic fissure opens in Hawaii !!
> 
> VIDEO: First look at new volcano fissure erupting in Hawaii*|*Big Island Video News
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQg1g5Q0arU



A new fissure from an already active volcano?  That's what you dwarfers want to hang your hat on?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Toro said:


> Crap, I wished I listened to Terral's advice to
> *Buy Silver!!!*  I'd have a lot more money now!



Get out there and start buying some* SILVER!!!*

But don't sell it. Everyone must have silver in their possession, or else the brown dwarf will not be repelled.

*stop the brown dwarf...buy silver!!!!!!!*


----------



## Terral

Hi Dee:



deebee said:


> Terral was not far off
> 
> March 4 - He said volcanic activity and earthquakes will continue to increase from this point on.
> 
> Suprise suprise March 5th a new volcanic fissure opens in Hawaii !!
> 
> VIDEO: First look at new volcano fissure erupting in Hawaii*|*Big Island Video News
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQg1g5Q0arU



Nibiru is now in the northern hemisphere and influencing *earth change symptoms* (link) on our half the planet with greater severity. Volcanic magma is being pulled to the surface by Nibiru gravity each time Earth rotates and the brown dwarf gains a better grip. 

Nibiru Safe Zones and Survival Strategies: Nibiru Safe Zones And Survival Strategies

Real-time Magnetosphere Simulation: Real-time Magnetosphere Simulation

This link is supposed to provide updated pictures of the magnetosphere, but the images stopped updating on March 4, 2011 at 9:30:04 UT, which is about the time the brown dwarf was to break the ecliptic plane.  

Nibiru/Planet X Event Timeline

My updated Nibiru Event Timeline is at the above link. Look for earth change symptoms to increase up to March 15, 2011 at the first shaking/conjunction. 

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

terral, what are you gonna say when all your timelines have passed and we are still here?
given your track record, i have no doubts you will be wrong once again


----------



## Sheldon

Terral I thought you weren't going to post here anymore?


----------



## Terral

Hi Sheldon:



Sheldon said:


> Terral I thought you weren't going to post here anymore?



I headed for the hills and did not know a WIFI station was set up allowing internet access. My topics were being deleted and the GLP people asked me to head over there with other Boards making the same request. I logged on to find a personal message and found seven more from people with zero posts and a lot of questions. The short of a long story is I got over the fact that somebody here is deleting my work. Most of my time is spent elsewhere, but there is time post a few updates here at USMB.com too. ;0)

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Diver:



DiveCon said:


> terral, what are you gonna say when all your timelines have passed and we are still here?
> given your track record, i have no doubts you will be wrong once again



I have admitted to everyone here that Terral 'is' among those fooled by elaborate false flag psyops and this could possibly be another well-conceived hoax. That is possible. However, there are still far too many coincidences with this NASA ELEnin Comet/Google Hiding/FEMA Activating story to simply ignore. Because Diver is a moron and has no clue as to how conspiracy THEORIES work, then let me try again:

My job as a Truth Investigator is to identify potential threats for these readers and to present those things in the form of a thesis for a Conspiracy THEORY. Diver seems all happy that a THEORY is wrong, when we are dealing with the THEORIES of members in this Forum on every cotton-picking thread. That is what we do here!!!!

Everything starts right here (Topic). 

Google is hiding something behind that black box. Right away we have a conspiracy THEORY that is gaining traction. 

JPL Small-Body Database Browser

This is the NASA orbit chart for the ELEnin Comet saying the first conjunction is on the Ides Of March. This supposed-comet reaches perigee position nearest the Sun in the very center of its orbit on September 11, 2011 exactly ten years after 9/11. This supposed-comet reaches the third conjunction on November 22, 2011 on the day Rothschild murdered JFK. Now I do NOT believe in coincidences and we are looking at far too many already for me to ignore them. 

Before It's News

Then you have FEMA buying a billion dollars worth of food for a New Madrid Fault Zone eruption that is very likely to happen with the rising number of earthquakes and volcano eruptions and everything else going on around the planet. This no mere FYI request for information, but an actual FEMA order for $1,000,000,000 worth of dehydrated food on top of other multi-million-dollar orders. 

Hell man, this is the stuff of conspiracy theories! BTW, you say that my predictions are wrong, but my 911Truth Topics have withstood the test of debate all around the internet.


This Is What Happened On 9/11
Govt Documentation Proves 9/11 Inside Job
Flight 93/Shanksville
Flight 77/Pentagon
WTC-7 Controlled Demolition
9:32 AM First Explosion Can Break The Pentagon Case Wide Open
9:31
Pentagon Timeline
DoD Manipulated Fire And Firemen
Flight 77 Never Crashed Near The Pentagon
April Gallop Was Injured During 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike
9:31 AM Missile Strike: Answers To Bill Veale's Questions
"9/11 Press For Truth" Continues: The Video 
Secret Bush-Clinton-FED Pakistani Accounts Linked To 9/11 Attacks
Dick Cheney, Karl Rove And Donald Rumsfeld Have Been Murdering Americans
Rebuttal To CIT Claims About What "Did Not" Hit The Pentagon
Poll: Who Supports The Official 9/11 Cover Stories

You guys laugh about me telling people to buy silver. Right? Here are the facts:

My USMB Silver Topic:

I told people to buy silver at $28.03 on 1/29/2011. Here we are on March 6, 2011 just over one month later and the price is what? (Check) The price right now is $35.59 up over seven dollars per ounce and predicted to go parabolic in the near future. Go ahead and convince everyone here that Terral is always wrong about everything. ;0)

My paper assets were converted to silver some time ago and every ounce is one share of stock in the coming dollar collapse. Even today silver is a bargain, because the price will go beyond 100 dollars and 200 dollars and 300 dollars and Diver will insist I am wrong every step of the way. 

The real idiot is the guy who comes to the USMB Conspiracy THEORIES Forum every day to pretend no conspiracy exists. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro

*Terral's Back!*


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> *Terral's Back!*



Nothing infuriates me more than to have my topics systematically deleted for no reason at all. I get angry then get over it. ;0)

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Terral's Back!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing infuriates me more than to have my topics systematically deleted for no reason at all. I get angry then get over it. ;0)
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

except no one deleted anything
LOL
they just fell off because no one posted in them anymore


----------



## asterism

DiveCon said:


> terral, what are you gonna say when all your timelines have passed and we are still here?
> given your track record, i have no doubts you will be wrong once again



Still no Jupiter sized object that I can detect.  When is this object supposed to be visible to the naked eye again?  None of my IR filters show anything yet.


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> Hi Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral I thought you weren't going to post here anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I headed for the hills and did not know a WIFI station was set up allowing internet access. My topics were being deleted and the GLP people asked me to head over there with other Boards making the same request. I logged on to find a personal message and found seven more from people with zero posts and a lot of questions. The short of a long story is I got over the fact that somebody here is deleting my work. Most of my time is spent elsewhere, but there is time post a few updates here at USMB.com too. ;0)
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Your posts got deleted?


----------



## DiveCon

asterism said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> terral, what are you gonna say when all your timelines have passed and we are still here?
> given your track record, i have no doubts you will be wrong once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no Jupiter sized object that I can detect.  When is this object supposed to be visible to the naked eye again?  None of my IR filters show anything yet.
Click to expand...

no no no, its FOUR TIMES the size of Jupiter
a brown dwarf


----------



## asterism

DiveCon said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> terral, what are you gonna say when all your timelines have passed and we are still here?
> given your track record, i have no doubts you will be wrong once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no Jupiter sized object that I can detect.  When is this object supposed to be visible to the naked eye again?  None of my IR filters show anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no no no, its FOUR TIMES the size of Jupiter
> a brown dwarf
Click to expand...


Funny how we can see others from the ground light years away but this one is special, we can't see it here.  

All according to someone who hasn't ever used a telescope to take a picture in his life.....


----------



## Sheldon

asterism said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral I thought you weren't going to post here anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I headed for the hills and did not know a WIFI station was set up allowing internet access. My topics were being deleted and the GLP people asked me to head over there with other Boards making the same request. I logged on to find a personal message and found seven more from people with zero posts and a lot of questions. The short of a long story is I got over the fact that somebody here is deleting my work. Most of my time is spent elsewhere, but there is time post a few updates here at USMB.com too. ;0)
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posts got deleted?
Click to expand...



Yeah, seriously. I've seen no evidence of that. A couple of his threads got merged into this one because they were tangents about the same topic, but I've yet to see any of his posts or threads get deleted on this topic.


----------



## Sheldon

Terral said:


> Hi Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral I thought you weren't going to post here anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I headed for the hills and did not know a WIFI station was set up allowing internet access. My topics were being deleted and the GLP people asked me to head over there with other Boards making the same request. I logged on to find a personal message and found seven more from people with zero posts and a lot of questions. The short of a long story is I got over the fact that somebody here is deleting my work. Most of my time is spent elsewhere, but there is time post a few updates here at USMB.com too. ;0)
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Regardless, you should keep posting here. This subforum loses a lot of its spark when there's just truther threads ad nauseum. We need variety!


----------



## Meister

Sheldon said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> I headed for the hills and did not know a WIFI station was set up allowing internet access. My topics were being deleted and the GLP people asked me to head over there with other Boards making the same request. I logged on to find a personal message and found seven more from people with zero posts and a lot of questions. The short of a long story is I got over the fact that somebody here is deleting my work. Most of my time is spent elsewhere, but there is time post a few updates here at USMB.com too. ;0)
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts got deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, seriously. I've seen no evidence of that. A couple of his threads got merged into this one because they were tangents about the same topic, but I've yet to see any of his posts or threads get deleted on this topic.
Click to expand...


None of his posts were deleted.


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Terral's Back!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing infuriates me more than to have my topics systematically deleted for no reason at all. I get angry then get over it. ;0)
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Nothing has been deleted, maybe another conspiracy topic for yourself?


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> Nothing has been deleted, maybe another conspiracy topic for yourself?









  			 			 			Moved:  			 			 			 			Twenty Five Symptoms Of Nibiru 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...net-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html

Now open the link and see where it goes. Okay hotshot: So go and find my OP detailing the 25 symptoms of Nibiru. Here is a little evidence for you:

Twenty Five Symptoms Of Nibiru

That is the GLP version that is posted somewhere on the fine USMB Board. This is the third topic actually, but who is counting when only garbage is being deleted anyway.

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing has been deleted, maybe another conspiracy topic for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved:  			 			 			 			Twenty Five Symptoms Of Nibiru
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...net-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html
> 
> Now open the link and see where it goes. Okay hotshot: So go and find my OP detailing the 25 symptoms of Nibiru. Here is a little evidence for you:
> 
> Twenty Five Symptoms Of Nibiru
> 
> That is the GLP version that is posted somewhere on the fine USMB Board. This is the third topic actually, but who is counting when only garbage is being deleted anyway.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

idiot, they go to this thread
it was MERGED because they are the SAME topic


----------



## Sheldon

Terral, is this the post you're talking about?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...lenin-brown-dwarf-timeline-4.html#post3334922


----------



## RadiomanATL

I haven't been paying attention to this thread.

When should I be able to see this brown dwarf star with the naked eye? I keep looking at night after the sun goes down, but nuttin'.


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing has been deleted, maybe another conspiracy topic for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved:  			 			 			 			Twenty Five Symptoms Of Nibiru
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...net-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html
> 
> Now open the link and see where it goes. Okay hotshot: So go and find my OP detailing the 25 symptoms of Nibiru. Here is a little evidence for you:
> 
> Twenty Five Symptoms Of Nibiru
> 
> That is the GLP version that is posted somewhere on the fine USMB Board. This is the third topic actually, but who is counting when only garbage is being deleted anyway.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Do you know the difference between deleted, and merged.........hotshot?


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> Do you know the difference between deleted, and merged.........hotshot?



The link says 'moved,' but the link takes you to the Timeline OP. Where is the 25 Symptoms of Nibiru OP that was merged? It was deleted ...

Terral


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between deleted, and merged.........hotshot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link says 'moved,' but the link takes you to the Timeline OP. Where is the 25 Symptoms of Nibiru OP that was merged? It was deleted ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


It wasn't deleted, terrel....it was merged.  If the thread was deleted, it would take you to a V-Bulletin Page, not to this thread


----------



## Sheldon

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between deleted, and merged.........hotshot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link says 'moved,' but the link takes you to the Timeline OP. Where is the 25 Symptoms of Nibiru OP that was merged? It was deleted ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Click on that link I posted. It goes right to the 25 symptoms OP, which was merged into this thread.


----------



## Meister

I guess that would be a "oooops, never mind", moment.


----------



## asterism

RadiomanATL said:


> I haven't been paying attention to this thread.
> 
> When should I be able to see this brown dwarf star with the naked eye? I keep looking at night after the sun goes down, but nuttin'.



Very soon we're told.

Mind you, I've tracked comets years before they ever became visible to the naked eye but apparently this brown dwarf is special.  It's really really close but so very very dark.  I can see asteroids further away.  But this thing is special in some way that they can't describe.


----------



## deebee

Another fissure opens in Pakistan - first hand footage.


----------



## Douger

Kadafi ,Quadafi,Ghaddafi.Gadhafi
Pakistan, Crackistan, Quackistan , Krakistan


----------



## Terral

Hi Ast:



asterism said:


> Very soon we're told.
> 
> Mind you, I've tracked comets years before they ever became visible to the naked eye but apparently this brown dwarf is special.  It's really really close but so very very dark.  I can see asteroids further away.  But this thing is special in some way that they can't describe.



This class of failed star does not emit light like our Sun, because the mass is simply too low. However, the brown dwarf does emit protons and sub-atomic particles that keep the giant super cold and so cold as to absorb light. If you look at the lower left of Orion's belt, the brown dwarf is sitting inside a massive gravity well that bends light around the dwarf; so you see the stars behind it. The dwarf will become visible when exposed sufficiently to the solar winds with enough energy to overcome the natural cloak surrounding Nibiru. 

We will know in the middle of March if the ELEnin Comet is NASA Psyop cover for a brown dwarf OR NOT, because that is the time of the first conjunction taken from the NASA orbit data. I hope nothing happens! I would rather eat crow than go through the earth change event associated with the approach of a massive brown dwarf in our inner solar system. The problem is that the earth changes  (earthquakes, volcanoes, etc.) are getting worse each time the Earth rotates and Nibiru gravity gets a better hold on the rising magma coming to the surface.

Terral


----------



## Liability

deebee said:


> Another fissure opens in Pakistan - first hand footage.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg0pMzqoe7c



Oh FUCK!

Don't even get us STARTED on the brown dwarf ANAL fissure.

NASA is blocking the images.

Thankfully.


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> Another fissure opens in Pakistan - first hand footage.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg0pMzqoe7c


how does that prove anything other than normal plate tectonics?


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> Hi Ast:
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very soon we're told.
> 
> Mind you, I've tracked comets years before they ever became visible to the naked eye but apparently this brown dwarf is special.  It's really really close but so very very dark.  I can see asteroids further away.  But this thing is special in some way that they can't describe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This class of failed star does not emit light like our Sun, because the mass is simply too low. However, the brown dwarf does emit protons and sub-atomic particles that keep the giant super cold and so cold as to absorb light. If you look at the lower left of Orion's belt, the brown dwarf is sitting inside a massive gravity well that bends light around the dwarf; so you see the stars behind it. The dwarf will become visible when exposed sufficiently to the solar winds with enough energy to overcome the natural cloak surrounding Nibiru.
> 
> We will know in the middle of March if the ELEnin Comet is NASA Psyop cover for a brown dwarf OR NOT, because that is the time of the first conjunction taken from the NASA orbit data. I hope nothing happens! I would rather eat crow than go through the earth change event associated with the approach of a massive brown dwarf in our inner solar system. The problem is that the earth changes  (earthquakes, volcanoes, etc.) are getting worse each time the Earth rotates and Nibiru gravity gets a better hold on the rising magma coming to the surface.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Asteroids don't emit light either, they reflect the Sun's light.  The "cloak" you talk about simply does not exist with brown dwarves.  

As I said here we can see a brown dwarf 12.7 million light years away.  That dark object is about the same distance away from its star as Jupiter is from ours and it reflects enough light to see.


----------



## Meister

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fissure opens in Pakistan - first hand footage.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg0pMzqoe7c
> 
> 
> 
> how does that prove anything other than normal plate tectonics?
Click to expand...


If you were a fear mongering dwarfer you would understand the relevance.


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fissure opens in Pakistan - first hand footage.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg0pMzqoe7c
> 
> 
> 
> how does that prove anything other than normal plate tectonics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were a fear mongering dwarfer you would understand the relevance.
Click to expand...

yeah, like fissure have never happened before


----------



## deebee

Another Volcano ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi Ast:
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very soon we're told.
> 
> Mind you, I've tracked comets years before they ever became visible to the naked eye but apparently this brown dwarf is special.  It's really really close but so very very dark.  I can see asteroids further away.  But this thing is special in some way that they can't describe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This class of failed star does not emit light like our Sun, because the mass is simply too low. However, the brown dwarf does emit protons and sub-atomic particles that keep the giant super cold and so cold as to absorb light. If you look at the lower left of Orion's belt, the brown dwarf is sitting inside a massive gravity well that bends light around the dwarf; so you see the stars behind it. The dwarf will become visible when exposed sufficiently to the solar winds with enough energy to overcome *the natural cloak surrounding Nibiru.
> *
> We will know in the middle of March if the ELEnin Comet is NASA Psyop cover for a brown dwarf OR NOT, because that is the time of the first conjunction taken from the NASA orbit data. I hope nothing happens! I would rather eat crow than go through the earth change event associated with the approach of a massive brown dwarf in our inner solar system. The problem is that the earth changes  (earthquakes, volcanoes, etc.) are getting worse each time the Earth rotates and Nibiru gravity gets a better hold on the rising magma coming to the surface.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


*Oh. My. God.*


*It's Romulan!!!!*

.

.

.

.

.

.

p.s.* Buy Silver!!!!!*


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> Another Volcano ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woKm7kZOoMY


plate tectonics, learn it


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ast:
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very soon we're told.
> 
> Mind you, I've tracked comets years before they ever became visible to the naked eye but apparently this brown dwarf is special.  It's really really close but so very very dark.  I can see asteroids further away.  But this thing is special in some way that they can't describe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This class of failed star does not emit light like our Sun, because the mass is simply too low. However, the brown dwarf does emit protons and sub-atomic particles that keep the giant super cold and so cold as to absorb light. If you look at the lower left of Orion's belt, the brown dwarf is sitting inside a massive gravity well that bends light around the dwarf; so you see the stars behind it. The dwarf will become visible when exposed sufficiently to the solar winds with enough energy to overcome *the natural cloak surrounding Nibiru.
> *
> We will know in the middle of March if the ELEnin Comet is NASA Psyop cover for a brown dwarf OR NOT, because that is the time of the first conjunction taken from the NASA orbit data. I hope nothing happens! I would rather eat crow than go through the earth change event associated with the approach of a massive brown dwarf in our inner solar system. The problem is that the earth changes  (earthquakes, volcanoes, etc.) are getting worse each time the Earth rotates and Nibiru gravity gets a better hold on the rising magma coming to the surface.
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh. My. God.*
> 
> 
> *It's Romulan!!!!*
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> p.s.* Buy Silver!!!!!*
Click to expand...

i told ya
LOL



buy SILVER FAST


----------



## Terral

Hi Dee:



deebee said:


> Another Volcano ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woKm7kZOoMY



We have not seen anything yet. Get ready for earthquakes and volcanoes going off all over the planet at once.

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Dee:
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Volcano ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woKm7kZOoMY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have not seen anything yet. Get ready for earthquakes and volcanoes going off all over the planet at once.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

just 8 days, terral
till you are shown to be a fraud once again


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee:
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Volcano ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woKm7kZOoMY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have not seen anything yet. Get ready for earthquakes and volcanoes going off all over the planet at once.
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just 8 days, terral
> till you are shown to be a fraud once again
Click to expand...


Won't be so funny when the mountains fall at free fall speeds!


----------



## deebee

Buy Gold and Silver!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

deebee said:


> Buy Gold and Silver!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZwmu4Gm3VI



Don't buy *GOLD*. 


It has no effect. 


The brown dwarf is only irritated by *SILVER*, so we must double down on buying *SILVER* and thereby repel him.




p.s, *stop the brown dwarf...buy silver!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

By the way, I finally was able to use my telescope to get a picture of the brown dwarf.


----------



## Terral

Hi Diver:



DiveCon said:


> just 8 days, terral
> till you are shown to be a fraud once again



I really hope nothing happens and all of this is just another false flag operation. We will know soon.

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> just 8 days, terral
> till you are shown to be a fraud once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope nothing happens and all of this is just another false flag operation. We will know soon.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

false flag????
holy shit
you are fucking delusional
this is ALL you, dipshit
you made all this up


----------



## Terral

Hi Diver:



DiveCon said:


> false flag????
> holy shit
> you are fucking delusional
> this is ALL you, dipshit
> you made all this up



Hey Diver! You are the biggest idiot I have ever seen and a moron among trolls. Nothing you say means anything, but go ahead anyway. ;0)

Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> false flag????
> holy shit
> you are fucking delusional
> this is ALL you, dipshit
> you made all this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Diver! *You are the biggest idiot I have ever seen* and a moron among trolls. Nothing you say means anything, but go ahead anyway. ;0)
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I guess this means you don't have any mirrors in your cave.


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> just 8 days, terral
> till you are shown to be a fraud once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope nothing happens and all of this is just another false flag operation. We will know soon.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Am I sensing a crack in the dam?  You mean now....it might be a false flag?  Hey...the world was coming to an end for all intents and purpose.  This coming from you, Terrel.  How come you didn't suggest that it may be a false flag when you started all this shit? 
I mean, you and a few others were the only ones in the loop with this big conspiracy, the rest of us were just ignorant.


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> just 8 days, terral
> till you are shown to be a fraud once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope nothing happens and all of this is just another false flag operation. We will know soon.
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Am I sensing a crack in the dam?*  You mean now....it might be a false flag?  Hey...the world was coming to an end for all intents and purpose.  This coming from you, Terrel.  How come you didn't suggest that it may be a false flag when you started all this shit?
> I mean, you and a few others were the only ones in the loop with this big conspiracy, the rest of us were just ignorant.
Click to expand...

must be caused by the gravity of the brown dwarf


buy SILVER


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister with your Dive Conman mentioned a few times:



Meister said:


> Am I sensing a crack in the dam?



That might very well happen on March 15, 2011 at the first shaking. Yellowstone might pop too and surprise somebody we know. ;0)



Meister said:


> You mean now....it might be a false flag?



Of course. The 2009 H1N1 scare became a false flag, when the Illuminati refused to launch the mutagen half of the binary biological weapon. Obama was one order away from Martial Law and we are still in pandemic mode Level 6 if memory serves, so we might see that action when the crap hits the fan.



Meister said:


> Hey...the world was coming to an end for all intents and purpose.



I never proposed in the Conspiracy THEORIES Forum that the world was coming to any end. In fact, I spend time debunking that stupidity at this very Forum.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...llenge-to-dr-bill-deagle-and-dr-true-ott.html

Just start at the third paragraph and skip the H1N1 false flag hype. The short of a long story is that we are FAR from the end of the age. The Day of the Lord is about to begin:






This timeline is laid out like *Scripture* (pic) and the *Tabernacle of Moses and the Temple* (pic). Right now we are about to pass from the *red portion* (2000 Year Mystery Time) into the *blue section* (Day of the Lord = pic and pic). Elijah is at the door (Mal. 4:5-6) and is about to begin the process of *restoring all things* (Matt. 17:10-11) as the *prophet *of Acts 3:22-23, which includes the *Tabernacle of David/Adam* (Acts 15:16-18 = pic) for the *Kingdom of Israel *(Eze. 47-48).  

*Two Gospels*: One Or Two Gospels In The New Testament? - Christian Forums

*Two Churches*: The Two Churches Of The New Testament

*Four Baptisms*: The Four Baptisms Of The New Testament

These are the three topics that I start everywhere to explain the differences in what deluded men mix together. 



Meister said:


> This coming from you, Terrel.



First of all, you are not paying attention enough to even spell my name correctly. Each time your pal and fellow numskull Dive Conman steps in dodo, then you run to his beckoning call. The moderator is supposed to remain in the neutral corner of these deliberations without taking sides. If you want to bash another member, then log out and log in as a member to level the playing field. Instead, you are here to berate Terral and try to move opinion to your position without ever presenting your evidence for an opposing thesis to mine. 



Meister said:


> How come you didn't suggest that it may be a false flag when you started all this shit?



Do you kiss your mother with that mouth? ;0) Take a good look around to realize you are berating me in the *USMB Conspiracy THEORIES Forum*. Here is a Webster link to 'theories' (link). My job as a truth investigator is to identify one or more parties engaged in a 'conspiracy' and gather evidence to support my thesis, claims and conclusions. Other parties then become my debating adversaries or my advocates holding the same views. Dive Conman and Meister are my debating adversaries, unless you want to both accept the title of troll. 

This place will never have a lot of readers, because you allow far too many trolls and shills to berate everybody with foul language like on display in your own post above. That is why we have so few serious writers here and such lower number of views. I started bringing in new readers and someone started deleting my topics, because ....? Someone has an entirely different agenda ...



Meister said:


> I mean, you and a few others were the only ones in the loop with this big conspiracy, the rest of us were just ignorant.



No. You are asleep. While my first love in life is writing about God's Living Word, I am also a die-hard survivalist with friends that are survivalists and we are always on the lookout for potential SHTF scenarios. March 15, 2011 has a high probability of being one of those situations of any day in a couple of years. Even if nothing happens, I have lots of stories of people that have already bugged out that do not even see Nibiru. They see the US/Global Economies imploding and food riots turning into chaos and mayhem. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lr8fBQftpOs]You Guys Will Soon Feel The Pain[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOcQClhToMk]Listen To The Pastor[/ame]

My entire thesis for this *Nibiru Event Timeline *(link) is based upon the *NASA ELEnin Comet* being a brown dwarf with four moons (topic) that many call Nibiru. If Elenin is just a comet, then my thesis is obviously false. If the world shakes on *March 15, 2011*, then expect the *geological pole shift* to take place starting *September 26, 2011* and the pole shift reversal to take place on *November 22, 2011*. If my thesis is correct, THEN you might want to look at these topics too:

25 Symptoms Of Nibiru

Nibiru Safe Zones and Survival Strategies

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

ah, waste of time to read all that drivel


----------



## geauxtohell

asterism said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ast:
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very soon we're told.
> 
> Mind you, I've tracked comets years before they ever became visible to the naked eye but apparently this brown dwarf is special.  It's really really close but so very very dark.  I can see asteroids further away.  But this thing is special in some way that they can't describe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This class of failed star does not emit light like our Sun, because the mass is simply too low. However, the brown dwarf does emit protons and sub-atomic particles that keep the giant super cold and so cold as to absorb light. If you look at the lower left of Orion's belt, the brown dwarf is sitting inside a massive gravity well that bends light around the dwarf; so you see the stars behind it. The dwarf will become visible when exposed sufficiently to the solar winds with enough energy to overcome the natural cloak surrounding Nibiru.
> 
> We will know in the middle of March if the ELEnin Comet is NASA Psyop cover for a brown dwarf OR NOT, because that is the time of the first conjunction taken from the NASA orbit data. I hope nothing happens! I would rather eat crow than go through the earth change event associated with the approach of a massive brown dwarf in our inner solar system. The problem is that the earth changes  (earthquakes, volcanoes, etc.) are getting worse each time the Earth rotates and Nibiru gravity gets a better hold on the rising magma coming to the surface.
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asteroids don't emit light either, they reflect the Sun's light.  The "cloak" you talk about simply does not exist with brown dwarves.
> 
> As I said here we can see a brown dwarf 12.7 million light years away.  That dark object is about the same distance away from its star as Jupiter is from ours and it reflects enough light to see.
Click to expand...


I believe Terral is suggesting that this Brown Dwarf actually behaves like a black hole and is so massive it sucks in all light.  

Of course, that defies all the laws of physics as we know them, but hey.  What can you do?


----------



## geauxtohell

Terral said:


> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> just 8 days, terral
> till you are shown to be a fraud once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope nothing happens and all of this is just another false flag operation. We will know soon.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


False flag operation?  To what end?  The only people this has remotely effected are you and the other people that decided to buy into the predictions of a mentally unstable woman who reasons like a paranoid schizophrenic.  

Sounds like you are leaving your self some wiggle room.

Speaking of psych:

Paranoid personality disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi Ast:
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very soon we're told.
> 
> Mind you, I've tracked comets years before they ever became visible to the naked eye but apparently this brown dwarf is special.  It's really really close but so very very dark.  I can see asteroids further away.  But this thing is special in some way that they can't describe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This class of failed star does not emit light like our Sun, because the mass is simply too low. However, the brown dwarf does emit protons and sub-atomic particles that keep the giant super cold and so cold as to absorb light. If you look at the lower left of Orion's belt, the brown dwarf is sitting inside a massive gravity well that bends light around the dwarf; so you see the stars behind it. The dwarf will become visible when exposed sufficiently to the solar winds with enough energy to overcome *the natural cloak surrounding Nibiru.*
> 
> We will know in the middle of March if the ELEnin Comet is NASA Psyop cover for a brown dwarf OR NOT, because that is the time of the first conjunction taken from the NASA orbit data. I hope nothing happens! I would rather eat crow than go through the earth change event associated with the approach of a massive brown dwarf in our inner solar system. The problem is that the earth changes  (earthquakes, volcanoes, etc.) are getting worse each time the Earth rotates and Nibiru gravity gets a better hold on the rising magma coming to the surface.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


*The Romulans are coming, the Romulans are coming!!!!*
*
One if by subspace, two if by hyperdrive.*






*Throw SILVER at them, so that we can repel them!!!*


----------



## Liability

The whole "silver" thing turns out to be a tragic mistake.

They were trying to give us a weapon.  Argon.  But it got garbled in translation.

Ag instead of Ar.

The Brown Dwarf Star Planet X-ians cannot survive if they breath ARGON gas.  Silver is not a gas.

But we, sadly, have been spending our time getting a non-gas.  A mere metal. 

Silver is no more of a threat to them than it is to us.

And now, it's probably too late.  They're almost here.

"Buy Silver."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jerk offs.   Fucking stupid transmission problem has probably cost us BIG time.

I blame that double-agent fuckwad, Terral, and his sock.

Damn them!  Damn them all to Nibiru!


----------



## RadiomanATL

I haven't checked in on this thread in a while.....shouldn't I be able to see this brown dwarf star that is hurtling towards earth by now?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Liability said:


> The whole "silver" thing turns out to be a tragic mistake.
> 
> They were trying to give us a weapon.  Argon.  But it got garbled in translation.
> 
> Ag instead of Ar.
> 
> The Brown Dwarf Star Planet X-ians cannot survive if they breath ARGON gas.  Silver is not a gas.
> 
> But we, sadly, have been spending out time getting a non-gas.  A mere metal.
> 
> Silver is no more of a threat to them than it is to us.
> 
> And now, it's probably too late.  They're almost here.
> 
> "Buy Silver."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerk offs.   Fucking stupid transmission problem has probably cost us BIG time.
> 
> I blame that double-agent fuckwad, Terral, and his sock.
> 
> Damn them!  Damn them all to Nibiru!





> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Liability again.*



I hate rules!


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole "silver" thing turns out to be a tragic mistake.
> 
> They were trying to give us a weapon.  Argon.  But it got garbled in translation.
> 
> Ag instead of Ar.
> 
> The Brown Dwarf Star Planet X-ians cannot survive if they breath ARGON gas.  Silver is not a gas.
> 
> But we, sadly, have been spending out time getting a non-gas.  A mere metal.
> 
> Silver is no more of a threat to them than it is to us.
> 
> And now, it's probably too late.  They're almost here.
> 
> "Buy Silver."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerk offs.   Fucking stupid transmission problem has probably cost us BIG time.
> 
> I blame that double-agent fuckwad, Terral, and his sock.
> 
> Damn them!  Damn them all to Nibiru!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Liability again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate rules!
Click to expand...

i got him for ya


----------



## slinky

Well its not really a Brown Dwarf from this description below: 

Creation and Planetary Natural Features   

   To begin, we will discuss some of the features of the 12th planet, which are unfamiliar to our science, confirmed life on another world. The 12th planet defies natural planetary form of the solar system by coalescing as a rocky planet with a diameter of that related to our gas planets. The 12th planet, approximately 29,000 miles across is similar in size to our planet Uranus. The similarities between the two planets end there.

   Present day cosmology has planets similar in size to our Jovian type planets, evolving only as gas giants and this is false. The planet, which could have been a stellar seed was caught slightly off the mid point between 2 stellar gravitational sources and thus develop an orbit rare within the galaxy. Contemplating the origin of the 12th planet, we must examine the creation event in of this part of the universe, the Milky Way galactic sector.

   Billions of years ago, this area of the universe was under extreme compression due to a  Black Hole, which captured most available matter within the former galactic area. The gravitational force increased to a point where compression of movement was affected on the subatomic particle level, which lock down areas at the galactic core, source of the black hole. With nowhere to expand, this energy provided the trigger initiating an event that tipped the balance of gravity and repulsion within the mass, thus a core containment breach, reversing compression to expansion. The result is the Black Hole exploded, hence the localized Big Bang. Dispersal of matter clumped solidified and initiated rotation as the mass compressed, stellar systems developed and caught in between the repulsion forces of adjacent systems rogues develop rarely.

http://www.grantchronicles.com/astro24.htm *Meister*


----------



## Toro

So when are we all supposed to die?

The date keeps getting moved around.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Toro said:


> So when are we all supposed to die?
> 
> The date keeps getting moved around.



Its not 3/15 anymore?


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> So when are we all supposed to die?
> 
> The date keeps getting moved around.


as each date gets closer, it will change again
its all part of the global conspiracy



buy silver


----------



## slinky

This sounds like our Zeta friends as well--

Funny thing, I was just reading something about Nikola Tesla, certainly one of the worlds greatest geniuses. He claimed to have built a special radio that could tune in Space Alien Broadcasts that were meant just for him. And he supposedly got some of his cleaver ideas, from telepathic alien communication. Maybe we should all try it someday!! HA HA!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole "silver" thing turns out to be a tragic mistake.
> 
> They were trying to give us a weapon.  Argon.  But it got garbled in translation.
> 
> Ag instead of Ar.
> 
> The Brown Dwarf Star Planet X-ians cannot survive if they breath ARGON gas.  Silver is not a gas.
> 
> But we, sadly, have been spending out time getting a non-gas.  A mere metal.
> 
> Silver is no more of a threat to them than it is to us.
> 
> And now, it's probably too late.  They're almost here.
> 
> "Buy Silver."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerk offs.   Fucking stupid transmission problem has probably cost us BIG time.
> 
> I blame that double-agent fuckwad, Terral, and his sock.
> 
> Damn them!  Damn them all to Nibiru!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Liability again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate rules!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got him for ya
Click to expand...


Tanks!!!









*stop the brown dwarf...buy silver!!!!!!!*


----------



## Liability

We need More ARGON, Keptin!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Liability said:


> We need More ARGON, Keptin!








*I'm giving her all she's got. Any more, and she's going to come apart.*






*Then fly her apart.*





*
Full impulse power, damn you.*


----------



## Liability

Kirk:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Scotty!  We.  NEED.  More.  ARGON.  And.  WE.  Need. It.  NOW!*

Scotty:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Captain, ah'm givin' 'er all we've got but I need more TIME, Captain!*

Kirk [starting to panic (or maybe just starting to over act)]:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Scotty!  We don't have any time left!  That thing is moving FAST!  If you don't give us more ARGON, NOW, there won't BE a later!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Kirk: *My God, Bones, What have I done?*

McCoy: *What you had to do. What you've always done. Turned death into a chance to BUY SILVER.*

Scotty: *Can I stop buying Argon now, Captain??*


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> First of all, you are not paying attention enough to even spell my name correctly. Each time your pal and fellow numskull Dive Conman steps in dodo, then you run to his beckoning call.* The moderator is supposed to remain in the neutral corner of these deliberations without taking sides. If you want to bash another member, then log out and log in as a member to level the playing field. Instead, you are here to berate Terral and try to move opinion to your position without ever presenting your evidence for an opposing thesis to mine. * Terral



*Let's just get one thing straight, Terrel....and please don't forget this in the future.  The only time I'm a moderator is when I print in red.  Any other time I'm a poster just like you.* 
If I want to call you a buffoon, I will do such....that's not coming from Meister the mod, it's coming from Meister the poster.  Do you and I see eye to eye on this?  

Refute evidence to what?  A bunch of Youtube freaks?  You have no thesis, you have a paranoid view on life that is crying for medication.  
I have a telescope and I have seen nothing in the area where it should be.  What more evidence do I need.  If there was a cloak, why would Google have to block out that region, ya buffoon? There is no "cloak", Terrel.....nothing is there. It's only in that paranoid part of the brain.
If Yellowstone was going to blow....it would be giving off much larger quakes than it's giving off.  Before Mt. St Helen's was to blow, there was a lot of data for a long period of time to back up that the big one is coming.  Yellowstone, being a super volcano is not giving off any marks that it should be if it was inevitable. 
So if you want to play the moron, feel free, it's your freedom of speech.  Just run for the hills if you want....but everyone is laughing at you.  In the Bible you would be known as a false prophet.  Chew on that awhile, Okay?


----------



## asterism

Meister said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you are not paying attention enough to even spell my name correctly. Each time your pal and fellow numskull Dive Conman steps in dodo, then you run to his beckoning call.* The moderator is supposed to remain in the neutral corner of these deliberations without taking sides. If you want to bash another member, then log out and log in as a member to level the playing field. Instead, you are here to berate Terral and try to move opinion to your position without ever presenting your evidence for an opposing thesis to mine. * Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's just get one thing straight, Terrel....and please don't forget this in the future.  The only time I'm a moderator is when I print in red.  Any other time I'm a poster just like you.*
> If I want to call you a buffoon, I will do such....that's not coming from Meister the mod, it's coming from Meister the poster.  Do you and I see eye to eye on this?
> 
> Refute evidence to what?  A bunch of Youtube freaks?  You have no thesis, you have a paranoid view on life that is crying for medication.
> I have a telescope and I have seen nothing in the area where it should be.  What more evidence do I need.  If there was a cloak, why would Google have to block out that region, ya buffoon? There is no "cloak", Terrel.....nothing is there. It's only in that paranoid part of the brain.
> If Yellowstone was going to blow....it would be giving off much larger quakes than it's giving off.  Before Mt. St Helen's was to blow, there was a lot of data for a long period of time to back up that the big one is coming.  Yellowstone, being a super volcano is not giving off any marks that it should be if it was inevitable.
> So if you want to play the moron, feel free, it's your freedom of speech.  Just run for the hills if you want....but everyone is laughing at you.  In the Bible you would be known as a false prophet.  Chew on that awhile, Okay?
Click to expand...


Notice how his "gravity well" and "cloak" concepts were only brought up after his earlier point that amateurs wouldn't be able to see it were shot down.  The goalposts sure are getting heavy.


----------



## Douger

Everything is OK now.
 Chuck Norris was muffdiving Britney so I called in DA MAN !
He captured da brown dwarf.
No need to thank me. I did it for the common good of mankind.
Yes. A Muslim saved da day.


----------



## Terral

Hi Geaux:



geauxtohell said:


> I believe Terral is suggesting that this Brown Dwarf actually behaves like a black hole and is so massive it sucks in all light.
> 
> Of course, that defies all the laws of physics as we know them, but hey.  What can you do?



Rabbithole2.com

Doomsday *Brown Dwarf Star* Lucus Part 1

Lucus describes the properties of this brown dwarf starting about the 8-minute mark. Why you cannot see the brown dwarf is explained here (link).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkqB5RsbfYA&feature=related"]Lucas On Brown Dwarf Part 2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMnTKn2EqU0&feature=related"]Lucus On Brown Dwarf Part 3/9[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8bXyyrOoFM&feature=related"]Lucus On Brown Dwarf Part 4/9[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z_sUdC36is&feature=related"]Lucus On Brown Dwarf Part 5/9[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqWc_N6x7Wg&feature=related"]Lucus On Brown Dwarf Part 6/9[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnf4NXT3nhY&feature=related"]Lucus On Brown Dwarf Part 7/9[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzKeq6g8fh0&feature=related"]Lucus On Brown Dwarf Part 8/9[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GR4YPR0zzU&feature=related"]Lucus On Brown Dwarf Part 9/9[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Meister

asterism said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you are not paying attention enough to even spell my name correctly. Each time your pal and fellow numskull Dive Conman steps in dodo, then you run to his beckoning call.* The moderator is supposed to remain in the neutral corner of these deliberations without taking sides. If you want to bash another member, then log out and log in as a member to level the playing field. Instead, you are here to berate Terral and try to move opinion to your position without ever presenting your evidence for an opposing thesis to mine. * Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's just get one thing straight, Terrel....and please don't forget this in the future.  The only time I'm a moderator is when I print in red.  Any other time I'm a poster just like you.*
> If I want to call you a buffoon, I will do such....that's not coming from Meister the mod, it's coming from Meister the poster.  Do you and I see eye to eye on this?
> 
> Refute evidence to what?  A bunch of Youtube freaks?  You have no thesis, you have a paranoid view on life that is crying for medication.
> I have a telescope and I have seen nothing in the area where it should be.  What more evidence do I need.  If there was a cloak, why would Google have to block out that region, ya buffoon? There is no "cloak", Terrel.....nothing is there. It's only in that paranoid part of the brain.
> If Yellowstone was going to blow....it would be giving off much larger quakes than it's giving off.  Before Mt. St Helen's was to blow, there was a lot of data for a long period of time to back up that the big one is coming.  Yellowstone, being a super volcano is not giving off any marks that it should be if it was inevitable.
> So if you want to play the moron, feel free, it's your freedom of speech.  Just run for the hills if you want....but everyone is laughing at you.  In the Bible you would be known as a false prophet.  Chew on that awhile, Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how his "gravity well" and "cloak" concepts were only brought up after his earlier point that amateurs wouldn't be able to see it were shot down.  The goalposts sure are getting heavy.
Click to expand...


If there was a brown dwarf this close to Earth...our tides would be all screwed up.  Where there is a an 8 ft tide, it would be a 29 ft. tide for no reason.  This would be happening all over the world, but there is no mention of any tidal changes.  Imagine that?


----------



## Terral

Hi Asterism:



asterism said:


> Notice how his "gravity well" and "cloak" concepts were only brought up after his earlier point that amateurs wouldn't be able to see it were shot down.  The goalposts sure are getting heavy.



Here is another guy with no clue about how Conspiracy THEORIES are presented for these readers at the USMB Conspiracy THEORIES Forum. One day I was made aware of the fact that Google was hiding something on Google Sky:

Google Is Deliberately Hiding Nibiru Images 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_tUFBOtMJM]Nibiru (Planet X) 100% Proof[/ame]

I found the coordinates and looked to see for myself:

Google Sky Picture

Google Sky just happens to be hiding the very same location of the ELEnin Comet, which is looking more and more like a NASA Psyop cover story hiding our brown dwarf!

JPL Small-Body Database Browser

All I need to present a Conspiracy THEORY in this Forum is enough evidence to support my thesis and claims, so that everyone here has the same opportunity to offer advocating or opposing views using whatever you consider to be credible evidence. That does NOT mean that I have all the answers to START THIS INVESTIGATION. I never heard of Nibiru or a brown dwarf or any of this stuff before about the middle of February sitting in my travel trailer down in Florida. 

So, I take the NASA orbit data for their ELEnin Comet, which others have determined is a code name. 

>>> LEONID ELENIN is NOT a REAL PERSON, IT&#039;S A CODED MESSAGE <<<

I tried to find one reporter interview with this Leonid ELEnin Russian and have turned up nothing so far. I wrote the institute where he supposedly works and nobody has replied yet. My original timeline posted at USMB (link) contained errors, because I used incomplete and disinformation data. That often happens in the early stages of an investigation, when you do not have a clear picture of what is going on. If you notice, the murder investigators on TV run around in circles early on in the show, but eventually find the right evidence leading them to the bad guy who gets justice in the end. My timeline was updated on Feb. 20, 2011:

Nibiru/Planet X Event Timeline

I wanted to post that updated timeline here, but somebody in authority around here was consolidating threads and the OP's were being deleted like this one:

25 Symptoms Of Nibiru

I have maybe 25 topics started on this Board on 9/11 and maybe 15 on the Pentagon Topic alone and nobody bothered to delete one topic. The idea that we need just one Nibiru Topic in this Forum seems ridiculous to me and especially when the data in the investigation keeps changing and new bodies of information are placed in the 'disinformation' category that changes EVERYTHING. Meanwhile, back at the ranch, FEMA continues buying more food and supplies in the billions of dollars in anticipation of something BIG. 

Terror threats rising as FEMA orders $1 Billion in dehydrated food - National Finance Examiner | Examiner.com

Then the earth change symptoms keep getting worse.

The Rabbit Hole by Lucus - Nibiru Binary Star 2012 Latest News Evidence and Proof

Just start reading anywhere. My purpose in presenting this Conspiracy THEORY is to present the accumulating evidence, so these USMB members have the chance to show us how all of these things are NORMAL and there is no SHTF scenario coming in our near future. It is not that I am moving any goalposts, but the data keeps coming in for this investigation that forces a reexamination of the original thesis and claims and ultimately the conclusions. That is how an investigation works! However, for the haters, trolls, shills and morons to show up here every day to throw stones adds nothing to the debate one way or the other. If you have opposing views of the evidence, then quote something and show us how these things are NORMAL. Google has a big area of Google Sky blocked out. How is that normal? The earthquakes and volcanoes are increasing. Indonesia is sinking. Millions of animals are dying at the same time. 

Africa : 5 MILLION FISH DEAD IN KENYA ( CROCODILES AND HIPOS ) FEBRUARY 18 2011 Video

Even if all of this turns out to be nothing more than coincidence, then the place to run this investigation is in the USMB Conspiracy THEORIES Forum and not the Current Events Forum or anywhere else. You should expect to see these kinds of posts in this forum, which means the haters, trolls and shills just need to get a fricking life and stop all the whining and crying. Why do you care if my thesis turns out to be wrong? Why are you against people hoping for the best 'and' preparing for the worst-case scenario? 

France24 - Catastrophe after catastrophe around the globe

Riddle me this: We are looking a global catastrophe after catastrophe happening all around the world. Who do you think is weathering the storms better? Would that be those preparing for Nibiru or those throwing your pathetic stones? Do not blame me when the crap hits the fan and you are sitting behind that keyboard very much unprepared ...

Terral


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> Hi Asterism:
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how his "gravity well" and "cloak" concepts were only brought up after his earlier point that amateurs wouldn't be able to see it were shot down.  The goalposts sure are getting heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another guy with no clue about how Conspiracy THEORIES are presented for these readers at the USMB Conspiracy THEORIES Forum. One day I was made aware of the fact that Google was hiding something on Google Sky:
> 
> Google Is Deliberately Hiding Nibiru Images
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_tUFBOtMJM]Nibiru (Planet X) 100% Proof[/ame]
> 
> I found the coordinates and looked to see for myself:
> 
> Google Sky Picture
> 
> Google Sky just happens to be hiding the very same location of the ELEnin Comet, which is looking more and more like a NASA Psyop cover story hiding our brown dwarf!
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> All I need to present a Conspiracy THEORY in this Forum is enough evidence to support my thesis and claims, so that everyone here has the same opportunity to offer advocating or opposing views using whatever you consider to be credible evidence. That does NOT mean that I have all the answers to START THIS INVESTIGATION. I never heard of Nibiru or a brown dwarf or any of this stuff before about the middle of February sitting in my travel trailer down in Florida.
> 
> So, I take the NASA orbit data for their ELEnin Comet, which others have determined is a code name.
> 
> >>> LEONID ELENIN is NOT a REAL PERSON, IT'S A CODED MESSAGE <<<
> 
> I tried to find one reporter interview with this Leonid ELEnin Russian and have turned up nothing so far. I wrote the institute where he supposedly works and nobody has replied yet. My original timeline posted at USMB (link) contained errors, because I used incomplete and disinformation data. That often happens in the early stages of an investigation, when you do not have a clear picture of what is going on. If you notice, the murder investigators on TV run around in circles early on in the show, but eventually find the right evidence leading them to the bad guy who gets justice in the end. My timeline was updated on Feb. 20, 2011:
> 
> Nibiru/Planet X Event Timeline
> 
> I wanted to post that updated timeline here, but somebody in authority around here was consolidating threads and the OP's were being deleted like this one:
> 
> 25 Symptoms Of Nibiru
> 
> I have maybe 25 topics started on this Board on 9/11 and maybe 15 on the Pentagon Topic alone and nobody bothered to delete one topic. The idea that we need just one Nibiru Topic in this Forum seems ridiculous to me and especially when the data in the investigation keeps changing and new bodies of information are placed in the 'disinformation' category that changes EVERYTHING. Meanwhile, back at the ranch, FEMA continues buying more food and supplies in the billions of dollars in anticipation of something BIG.
> 
> Terror threats rising as FEMA orders $1 Billion in dehydrated food - National Finance Examiner | Examiner.com
> 
> Then the earth change symptoms keep getting worse.
> 
> The Rabbit Hole by Lucus - Nibiru Binary Star 2012 Latest News Evidence and Proof
> 
> Just start reading anywhere. My purpose in presenting this Conspiracy THEORY is to present the accumulating evidence, so these USMB members have the chance to show us how all of these things are NORMAL and there is no SHTF scenario coming in our near future. It is not that I am moving any goalposts, but the data keeps coming in for this investigation that forces a reexamination of the original thesis and claims and ultimately the conclusions. That is how an investigation works! However, for the haters, trolls, shills and morons to show up here every day to throw stones adds nothing to the debate one way or the other. If you have opposing views of the evidence, then quote something and show us how these things are NORMAL. Google has a big area of Google Sky blocked out. How is that normal? The earthquakes and volcanoes are increasing. Indonesia is sinking. Millions of animals are dying at the same time.
> 
> Africa : 5 MILLION FISH DEAD IN KENYA ( CROCODILES AND HIPOS ) FEBRUARY 18 2011 Video
> 
> Even if all of this turns out to be nothing more than coincidence, then the place to run this investigation is in the USMB Conspiracy THEORIES Forum and not the Current Events Forum or anywhere else. You should expect to see these kinds of posts in this forum, which means the haters, trolls and shills just need to get a fricking life and stop all the whining and crying. Why do you care if my thesis turns out to be wrong? Why are you against people hoping for the best 'and' preparing for the worst-case scenario?
> 
> France24 - Catastrophe after catastrophe around the globe
> 
> Riddle me this: We are looking a global catastrophe after catastrophe happening all around the world. Who do you think is weathering the storms better? Would that be those preparing for Nibiru or those throwing your pathetic stones? Do not blame me when the crap hits the fan and you are sitting behind that keyboard very much unprepared ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I won't blame you at all.  Just don't present yourself as any sort of competent "investigator" when you have not even bothered to investigate the simplest of claims.  Get a telescope, read up on the physics involved, then verify for yourself that there is no brown dwarf in our Solar System.


----------



## Liability

Has anybody else noticed that Terral makes a LOT more sense when he is unable to post at all?


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> If there was a brown dwarf this close to Earth...our tides would be all screwed up.  Where there is a an 8 ft tide, it would be a 29 ft. tide for no reason.  This would be happening all over the world, but there is no mention of any tidal changes.  Imagine that?



The brown dwarf has been approaching from south of the ecliptic plane, which means more water drawn to the southern hemisphere:



Solar Cycle 24 Is Heating Up!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyvDeSaThMs"]New Zealand Quake Largest Liquefaction In World History!!![/ame]

Nibiru is now affecting Earth from the northern hemisphere and the volcano lava magma levels are rising each time our planet rotates. The volcanoes of the world are waking up, but many of you think these things are normal ...

Terral


----------



## Meister

Riiiight, whatever you say.


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a brown dwarf this close to Earth...our tides would be all screwed up.  Where there is a an 8 ft tide, it would be a 29 ft. tide for no reason.  This would be happening all over the world, but there is no mention of any tidal changes.  Imagine that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brown dwarf has been approaching from south of the ecliptic plane, *which means more water drawn to the southern hemisphere*:
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


From where?  If this was true, some areas on this planet there would have to be massive low tides which would expose large amounts of land mass....right?  Oh, I forgot.....the media is part of the conspiracy, also.  They just aren't reporting it, right?
See Terral..........if you just do some critical thinking, you can expose the youtube freaks for what they are.....freaks.


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a brown dwarf this close to Earth...our tides would be all screwed up.  Where there is a an 8 ft tide, it would be a 29 ft. tide for no reason.  This would be happening all over the world, but there is no mention of any tidal changes.  Imagine that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brown dwarf has been approaching from south of the ecliptic plane, *which means more water drawn to the southern hemisphere*:
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From where?  If this was true, some areas on this planet there would have to be massive low tides which would expose large amounts of land mass....right?  Oh, I forgot.....the media is part of the conspiracy, also.  They just aren't reporting it, right?
> See Terral..........if you just do some critical thinking, you can expose the youtube freaks for what they are.....freaks.
Click to expand...

LOL Indonesia is on the equator


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> Riiiight, whatever you say.



Earthquake readings are being systematically censored by the powers that be:


Would you say that is normal or abnormal? Why would anyone want to remove earthquake data from the public eye? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv61mBmUePk]March 8, 2011 - Volcano and Earthquake UPDATE - UPTICK in Activity[/ame]

Nibiru has broken through the ecliptic plane to begin influencing the northern hemisphere of our planet with greater intensity. The earth changes are getting more intense leading up to the coming March 15, 2011 first conjunction.

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiight, whatever you say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earthquake readings are being systematically censored by the powers that be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

really?

Latest Earthquakes in the World - Past 7 days


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiight, whatever you say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earthquake readings are being systematically censored by the powers that be:
> 
> 
> Would you say that is normal or abnormal? Why would anyone want to remove earthquake data from the public eye?
> 
> 
> Nibiru has broken through the ecliptic plane to begin influencing the northern hemisphere of our planet with greater intensity. The earth changes are getting more intense leading up to the coming March 15, 2011 first conjunction.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Like I said....just keep listening to your youtube freaks, Terral....don't do any critical thinking on your own.  Where is all this water coming from that is hitting Indo.?  I don't see any "abnormal" low tides....do you?


----------



## Meister

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiight, whatever you say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earthquake readings are being systematically censored by the powers that be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really?
> 
> Latest Earthquakes in the World - Past 7 days
Click to expand...


Terrel just spouts whatever it takes to connive a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Terral

Hi Meis:



Meister said:


> Terrel just spouts whatever it takes to connive a conspiracy theory.



Maybe you and the Conman would be happy if nobody presented Conspiracy Theories in this USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum.


All of this flooding in Australia must be completely normal.


Who is better off? The people who prepared for Nibiru or those who put their heads into the sand and did nothing? 

Terral


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meis:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrel just spouts whatever it takes to connive a conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you and the Conman would be happy if nobody presented Conspiracy Theories in this USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum.
> 
> 
> All of this flooding in Australia must be completely normal.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


You still don't get it, do you?  If Indonesia is losing land mass, where on Earth is gaining the land mass?  You are displacing water from one area and flooding in another area.  But, we aren't seeing that are we?


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Meis:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrel just spouts whatever it takes to connive a conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you and the Conman would be happy if nobody presented Conspiracy Theories in this USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> All of this flooding in Australia must be completely normal.
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't get it, do you?  If Indonesia is losing land mass, where on Earth is gaining the land mass?  You are displacing water from one area and flooding in another area.  But, we aren't seeing that are we?
Click to expand...

thats just it
he doesnt actually understand science


----------



## Terral

Hi Meis:



Meister said:


> You still don't get it, do you?  If Indonesia is losing land mass, where on Earth is gaining the land mass?  You are displacing water from one area and flooding in another area.  But, we aren't seeing that are we?



Here is another 'everything is normal' story that is a little bit nearer to your home in the NW USA:

Millions of dead anchovies float to surface in Redondo Beach &#8211; This Just In - CNN.com Blogs

This is all very normal ...

Terral


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meis:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it, do you?  If Indonesia is losing land mass, where on Earth is gaining the land mass?  You are displacing water from one area and flooding in another area.  But, we aren't seeing that are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another 'everything is normal' story that is a little bit nearer to your home in the NW USA:
> 
> Millions of dead anchovies float to surface in Redondo Beach  This Just In - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> This is all very normal ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


hi terrel,
  So connect the dots for me, Okay.  How did the brown dwarf kill those anchovies?


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Meis:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it, do you?  If Indonesia is losing land mass, where on Earth is gaining the land mass?  You are displacing water from one area and flooding in another area.  But, we aren't seeing that are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another 'everything is normal' story that is a little bit nearer to your home in the NW USA:
> 
> Millions of dead anchovies float to surface in Redondo Beach  This Just In - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> This is all very normal ...
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi terrel,
> So connect the dots for me, Okay.  How did the brown dwarf kill those anchovies?
Click to expand...

wait, redondo beach is in NW USA?


Redondo Beach, California - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Meister

DiveCon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Meis:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another 'everything is normal' story that is a little bit nearer to your home in the NW USA:
> 
> Millions of dead anchovies float to surface in Redondo Beach  This Just In - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> This is all very normal ...
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi terrel,
> So connect the dots for me, Okay.  How did the brown dwarf kill those anchovies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, redondo beach is in NW USA?
> 
> 
> Redondo Beach, California - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Yeah, So. Ca.  I used to catch a boat out of there to do some fishing when I lived in the area.  There is a lot of polution in those harbors around LA.  I could see where that could kill the phytoplankton which produce oxygen in the water, and the water would become depleted of oxygen.  Then a huge school of anchovies hit the harbor and are killed.

Back in the early 70's Long Beach Harbor was a dead zone from the pollution.  There wasn't a barnacle on a piling in the entire harbor.  No life what so ever.....no fish....just bacteria that didn't need oxygen to survive.


----------



## DiveCon

Meister said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi terrel,
> So connect the dots for me, Okay.  How did the brown dwarf kill those anchovies?
> 
> 
> 
> wait, redondo beach is in NW USA?
> 
> 
> Redondo Beach, California - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, So. Ca.  I used to catch a boat out of there to do some fishing when I lived in the area.  There is a lot of polution in those harbors around LA.  I could see where that could kill the phytoplankton which produce oxygen in the water, and the water would become depleted of oxygen.  Then a huge school of anchovies hit the harbor and are killed.
> 
> Back in the early 70's Long Beach Harbor was a dead zone from the pollution.  There wasn't a barnacle on a piling in the entire harbor.  No life what so ever.....no fish....just bacteria that didn't need oxygen to survive.
Click to expand...

i was at redondo beach last Oct, and its been cleaned up
was a beautiful place


----------



## Meister

DiveCon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, redondo beach is in NW USA?
> 
> 
> Redondo Beach, California - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, So. Ca.  I used to catch a boat out of there to do some fishing when I lived in the area.  There is a lot of polution in those harbors around LA.  I could see where that could kill the phytoplankton which produce oxygen in the water, and the water would become depleted of oxygen.  Then a huge school of anchovies hit the harbor and are killed.
> 
> Back in the early 70's Long Beach Harbor was a dead zone from the pollution.  There wasn't a barnacle on a piling in the entire harbor.  No life what so ever.....no fish....just bacteria that didn't need oxygen to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was at redondo beach last Oct, and its been cleaned up
> was a beautiful place
Click to expand...

After 41 years in the area...I no longer could see the beauty....it was time to leave.
Now....I'm in paradise.


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> hi terrel,
> So connect the dots for me, Okay.  How did the brown dwarf kill those anchovies?



This is just one (#1 in fact) of the *25 Symptoms of Nibiru*.

My GLP Topic << Click Here.

These readers might have missed that, because I still cannot find that topic anywhere at USMB.

Steve Quayle News Alert!


> *Martial Law Alert
> *
> March 8, 2011
> Hawk
> 
> MARTIAL LAW COMMUNICATIONS NET INCLUDING NUMEROUS FOREIGN ASSETS  WAS FULLY ESTABLISHED BETWEEN APPROX. 2:00 TO 3:00 AM EASTERN TIME  SATURDAY MORNING MARCH 5TH, INSIDE CONUS.
> 
> BEGINNING AS EARLY AS TUESDAY MARCH 1RST .........A NUMBER OF  FOREIGN ACCENTED ENGLISH SPEAKERS WERE BEING HEARD IN DIFFERENT AREAS OF  OPERATION AROUND THE COUNTRY. THEY WERE INVOLVED, BY TYPE OF SPECIFIC  TRAFFIC HEARD , SETTING UP COMMUNICATION OPERATIONS WITH VARIOUS  AIRBORNE AND SPACE BORNE MILITARY COMMANDS INSIDE CONUS.
> 
> BY FRIDAY MARCH 4TH IN THE AFTERNOON.....THIS ACTIVITY BECAME MORE  PRONOUNCED AND A LARGE NUMBER UNITS ON AN APPARENTLY NATION WIDE COMM  NET .....SEPARATE FROM AND WITH COMMAND LEVEL SUPERSEDING ANDREWS, BEGAN  SENDING AND RECEIVING HF COMMS. BY THE THE EARLY AM HOURS SATURDAY AND  AFTER A REPEATED MESSAGE CONTAINING ........... A  "TRIPLE EAGLE"  IN  THE RADIO DESIGNATOR.......PB2EEE......NEARLY ALL OF THE NET SWITCHED TO  ENCRYPTED DIGITAL TRUNKING NET WORKS .  ONLY THOSE UNITS IN MORE REMOTE  AREAS OF OPERATIONS , TOO FAR FROM FUSION HIVES , WERE STILL USING HF  RADIO COMMUNICATIONS.
> 
> A DEEP BACKGROUND SOURCE, HAD SUGGESTED ON FRIDAY AFTERNOON,  THAT  IF TRIPLE EAGLE  WAS  HEARD A NEW COMMAND STRUCTURE FOR THE UNITED  STATES WAS PROBABLY BEING SET UP. IN FACT THEN LATER THAT NIGHT THE PAPA  BRAVO 2.....EEE WAS HEARD REPEATED MULTIPLE TIMES AND NOT LONG AFTER  THE NET WENT TO THAT DIGITAL TRUNKING SYSTEM.
> 
> AFTER THAT, INFORMATION FROM NUMEROUS LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICERS IN  VARIOUS PARTS OF THE COUNTRY WERE DETAILING HOW THEY WERE HEARING , ODD  UNITS COMMUNICATING ON THEIR TRUNKING SYSTEM NETS.......UNITS THAT WERE  NOT FAMILIAR WITH U.S. MILITARY OR FEDERAL AGENCY COMMUNCIATIONS  PROCEDURES, UNITS WHOSE OPERATORS WERE SPEAKING WITH HEAVY AND UNUSUAL  FOREIGN ACCENTS , AND UNITS THEY HAD NEVER HEARD BEFORE AT ALL . [More]



There is nothing to worry about. All of this is perfectly normal stuff. ;0)

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

ah, so we have super secret martial law now


----------



## Meister

Again, I have to ask, terrel.  Please be precise in your answer for me, and not just hand me to your blog.  How did the brown dwarf kill those fish?


----------



## Meister

DiveCon said:


> ah, so we have super secret martial law now



However, on last night's radio show with George Noory, Steve Quayle pulled out all the stops in his promotion of End Times hysteria. I'm not going to accuse Quayle of being a knowing agent for the Dark Side, but he's certainly playing into their hands--completely-- with his Doom & Gloom Road Show which he emcees so very well.

Anyone who listened to that show- and didn't know the background behind the orchestrated British Israel deception- would have thought that "it's all over now, except for a bunch of screaming and crying" as Phil Schneider used to say in his lectures. If you didn't get depressed and feel hopeless after listening to that show, then you weren't really listening. Steve Quayle is doing what all End Times promoters do: he's selling Fear and Want. He wants you to focus on basic survival and that's exactly what the Illuminati wants you to focus on. 
Steve Quayle ~ Selling Doom & Gloom; Promoting End Times Programming and British Israel (Jan. 7, 2006)

This is who Terral listens to.  No wonder he's paranoid.


----------



## asterism

babajr said:


> Well, next Tuesday is the deadline. Can't wait.



Spring Break for the kids is going to be ruined!


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The Dept Of Homeland Security, FEMA and the US Military are preparing to place US Citizens under Martial Law.

Warning***Martial Law Communications Net Now Active***Steve Quayle + Greg Evenson Intelhub - 12160

The communication hubs were established on March 4, 2011 on the day Nibiru broke the ecliptic plane and they can flip the switch at any time. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcRVPW-5sL0&feature=related"]Doc Is Right On[/ame]

March 15, 2011 still has the highest probability of being the SHTF day. We shall see ...

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

wait, so if we buy silver now we wont be caught in the super secret double jeopardy martial law?


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Dept Of Homeland Security, FEMA and the US Military are preparing to place US Citizens under Martial Law.
> 
> Warning***Martial Law Communications Net Now Active***Steve Quayle + Greg Evenson Intelhub - 12160
> 
> The communication hubs were established on March 4, 2011 on the day Nibiru broke the ecliptic plane and they can flip the switch at any time.
> 
> Doc Is Right On
> 
> March 15, 2011 still has the highest probability of being the SHTF day. We shall see ...
> 
> Terral



Steve Quayle again, huh?  Just another conspiracy freak that you trust, terrel.
He has been exposed, but I see you refuse to do your own critical thinking, although that's not surprising any longer.
Greg Evenson.....a former Kansas State Trooper....wow...just wow.


----------



## Meister

DiveCon said:


> wait, so if we buy silver now we wont be caught in the super secret double jeopardy martial law?



Have we let go of the brown dwarf, and now on to martial law?  I'm getting confused


----------



## RadiomanATL

Are we going to die on 3/15 or not?

When should I start panicking?


----------



## Meister

RadiomanATL said:


> Are we going to die on 3/15 or not?
> 
> When should I start panicking?



Hold on, Radioman.  I'm getting some clarification....I think we are out of the brown dwarf, and now getting into martial law.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Meister said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to die on 3/15 or not?
> 
> When should I start panicking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on, Radioman.  I'm getting some clarification....I think we are out of the brown dwarf, and now getting into martial law.
Click to expand...


I ate a lot of rich foods the other night.

I thought *I *laid a brown dwarf that would make a wrinkle in the space/time continuum.


----------



## asterism

RadiomanATL said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to die on 3/15 or not?
> 
> When should I start panicking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on, Radioman.  I'm getting some clarification....I think we are out of the brown dwarf, and now getting into martial law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ate a lot of rich foods the other night.
> 
> I thought *I *laid a brown dwarf that would make a wrinkle in the space/time continuum.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure amateurs could detect that one from the ground.


----------



## Sheldon

Meister said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, so if we buy silver now we wont be caught in the super secret double jeopardy martial law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have we let go of the brown dwarf, and now on to martial law?  I'm getting confused
Click to expand...



Yeah, wut? I thought the global powers were heading into their bunkers and were going to let us plebes descend into chaos as the planet fell apart. But now they're going to institute martial law? That seems like OPPOSITE of hiding away and letting us serfs fend for ourselves.


----------



## deebee

Another quake guys !! 

BBC News - Japan earthquake: 7.2 tremor shakes Tokyo buildings


Plus thousands more dead fish!! 



Oh shit! This is getting pretty freaky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> Another quake guys !!
> 
> BBC News - Japan earthquake: 7.2 tremor shakes Tokyo buildings
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG87v9-ROfw
> 
> Plus thousands more dead fish!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHjZKWhyx5k
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-4LsehjbIA
> 
> Oh shit! This is getting pretty freaky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


earthquakes happen daily

and thats just more on the same fish


----------



## DiveCon

take a look
Latest Earthquakes in the World - Past 7 days

you'll see they even report within the last hour


----------



## deebee

DiveCon said:


> take a look
> Latest Earthquakes in the World - Past 7 days
> 
> you'll see they even report within the last hour




Yeah i know that the earthquakes all the time. However they are usually unnoticeable, and the frequency and magnitude of the quakes are getting greater by the day.

I mean gee? If you cant tell something is even slightly wrong here then you must be in some kind of denial dude! seriously!

How do you explain the more dead fish, and there where other earlier this week too which i have not even mentioned... Seal's whales all sorts of life dying everywhere bro!

I'm getting shit up by all of this... i really really which this was not happening and your right by right now this looks too crazy.

This is all in the Bible dude... I seriously think we are in the end time right now... and i wish i was kidding!!!!


Here what Jesus said 

Matthew 24:28 - Wheresoever the carcase is, there will the eagles be gathered together.

EAGLES NEVER GO WHERE CARCASSES ARE, They are hunters !!

Watch this bro


----------



## DiveCon

the only difference is you didnt have the INFO age to tell you about them way back like you do now


----------



## deebee

And what about the Riots happening too... day of rage coming to Saudi - Oil prices shooting up ???

Ok yes we have seen riots before, it is not new... in fact we have seen some pretty major riots on this planet... but the whole middle east is going into a frenzy right now???

And i believe once the Oill shoots up, and food prices soar you will see the American people revolting against the government like you have never seen before.

But everything is just ''normal'' right ?

All that added with increasing earthquakes, Volcano's and mass animal deaths? I was living in the info age for the past 10 years... I never saw shit like this haha 

This is all the scenario of the times leading up to the tribulation as mentioned in the bible.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

deebee said:


> *And what about the Riots happening too... day of rage coming to Saudi - Oil prices shooting up ???
> 
> Ok yes we have seen riots before, it is not new... in fact we have seen some pretty major riots on this planet... but the whole middle east is going into a frenzy right now???
> 
> And i believe once the Oill shoots up, and food prices soar you will see the American people revolting against the government like you have never seen before.*
> 
> But everything is just ''normal'' right ?
> 
> All that added with increasing earthquakes, Volcano's and mass animal deaths? I was living in the info age for the past 10 years... I never saw shit like this haha
> 
> This is all the scenario of the times leading up to the tribulation as mentioned in the bible.



Can you please provide an exact reason that an approaching brown dwarf star would cause the events in the bolded section above? I can not see a connection.


----------



## Meister

With the dead anchovies and sardines, the officials are now starting to backtrack and saying that it could have very well have been a "red tide" that killed them.  This does happen from time to time.  Not from the non-existant brown dwarf.


----------



## Meister

deebee said:


> And what about the Riots happening too... day of rage coming to Saudi - Oil prices shooting up ???
> 
> Ok yes we have seen riots before, it is not new... in fact we have seen some pretty major riots on this planet... but the whole middle east is going into a frenzy right now???
> 
> And i believe once the Oill shoots up, and food prices soar you will see the American people revolting against the government like you have never seen before.
> 
> But everything is just ''normal'' right ?
> 
> All that added with increasing earthquakes, Volcano's and mass animal deaths? I was living in the info age for the past 10 years... I never saw shit like this haha
> 
> This is all the scenario of the times leading up to the tribulation as *mentioned in the bible*.



Just another false prophet, the Bible has mention.


----------



## Liability

In the *entire history* of human kind on planet Earth, there has NEVER EVER (not once) been a time when volcanoes spewed, earthquakes occurred and animals suddenly and mysteriously died in large numbers.  

Yup.

This is the first time EVER!  It's a first.  It must be a harbinger of the end times.   There aint no other possiblity.

We iz doomed.

Doomed I say.

Buy Silver.


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> Just another false prophet, the Bible has mention.



In other words, Meister is here to attack Terral and not the topic; typical. 


The earthquake swarms are transcending into successions of 5.0's and 6.0's around the globe. Nibiru is coming closer to Earth by 2 million miles every day and the gravitational pull is growing in intensity by the square of the shrinking distance. You were warned that earth change events would escalate starting March 4, 2011 and that IS HAPPENING in slow motion. Sit in the warming water like stupid frogs, until everything comes to a BOIL if that makes sense to you ...

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Rat:



Rat in the Hat said:


> Can you please provide an exact reason that an approaching brown dwarf star would cause the events in the bolded section above? I can not see a connection.



The Elites (Rothshchild/Rockefeller/Gates/Buffet, etc.) know for a fact that Nibiru is coming on the ELEnin orbit chart timeline and they are systematically exporting USA inflation to other nations like those on fire in the Middle East to create the environment of instability. You are watching people protest and join in revolution, while the Elites are running for the underground bunkers in preparation for the March 15, 2011 conjunction/alignment that could very well shake the entire planet to create our *SHTF scenario* (topic). All the components of Martial Law are in place and just waiting for the Kenyan foreign national in the White House to give the executive order.

Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi Rat:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please provide an exact reason that an approaching brown dwarf star would cause the events in the bolded section above? I can not see a connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Elites (Rothshchild/Rockefeller/Gates/Buffet, etc.) know for a fact that Nibiru is coming on the ELEnin orbit chart timeline and they are systematically exporting USA inflation to other nations like those on fire in the Middle East to create the environment of instability. You are watching people protest and join in revolution, while the Elites are running for the underground bunkers in preparation for the March 15, 2011 conjunction/alignment that could very well shake the entire planet to create our *SHTF scenario* (topic). All the components of Martial Law are in place and just waiting for the Kenyan foreign national in the White House to give the executive order.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Sorry, but this doesn't answer the question.

How exactly is the dwarf star causing the Middle East riots, and the Saudi day of rage.

Trying to tie political events into your theory is just intellectual dishonesty. These events were years in the making, and are not caused by tidal forces from a star.

You could just as easily make a case that these events were caused by the fact that nobody took Wimpy up on his offer to pay them back Tuesday, for a hamburger today.


----------



## Terral

Hi Dee:



deebee said:


> But everything is just ''normal'' right ?
> 
> All that added with increasing earthquakes, Volcano's and mass animal deaths? I was living in the info age for the past 10 years... I never saw shit like this haha
> 
> This is all the scenario of the times leading up to the tribulation as mentioned in the bible.



All you can do is make the reports of what is going on all around us and let the chips fall where they may. Many of these guys come to the USMB Conspiracy Forum every day to deny, deny, deny and pretend that no conspiracy exists. They deserve what is coming and more ...

Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi Dee:
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> But everything is just ''normal'' right ?
> 
> All that added with increasing earthquakes, Volcano's and mass animal deaths? I was living in the info age for the past 10 years... I never saw shit like this haha
> 
> This is all the scenario of the times leading up to the tribulation as mentioned in the bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you can do is make the reports of what is going on all around us and let the chips fall where they may. Many of these guys come to the USMB Conspiracy Forum every day to deny, deny, deny and pretend that no conspiracy exists. They deserve what is coming and more ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Chopped off the looney tunes "riots caused by tidal forces" crap I see.

More dishonesty on your part.


----------



## Terral

Hi Rat:



Rat in the Hat said:


> Sorry, but this doesn't answer the question.



Good! Stay asleep while others prepare for Nibiru all around you. Do not be surprised when you finally wake up and the store shelves are empty and you are left wondering what in the hell happened.

Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi Rat:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this doesn't answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good! Stay asleep while others prepare for Nibiru all around you. Do not be surprised when you finally wake up and the store shelves are empty and you are left wondering what in the hell happened.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


don't need the store shelves. I'm surrounded by hundreds of acres of good hunting grounds, and I have the firepower to get what I need.

Now tell me how dwarf star tidal forces cause riots in countries where the people are unhappy with their leadership.


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another false prophet, the Bible has mention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, Meister is here to attack Terral and not the topic; typical.
> 
> 
> The earthquake swarms are transcending into successions of 5.0's and 6.0's around the globe. Nibiru is coming closer to Earth by 2 million miles every day and the gravitational pull is growing in intensity by the square of the shrinking distance. You were warned that earth change events would escalate starting March 4, 2011 and that IS HAPPENING in slow motion. Sit in the warming water like stupid frogs, until everything comes to a BOIL if that makes sense to you ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Spoken like a true false prophet.  I bet you'll rot in hell for it, terrel.
You have never answered my question, if Indonesia is starting to flood.....where is the displacement coming from?  It's not like Norway is gaining land mass, nor is the US....so where do your youtube freak friends say the water is coming from?
Also....you have never explained the cloaking device that this dwarf star has aquired.
If we can see Pluto through a telescope from the reflection of the Sun.....as cold as it is, why can't we see a huge dwarf star that is Larger the Jupiter in the night sky?
Oh....you never did connect the dots on how this dwarf star killed the anchovies?  Why only at Redondo, and not like frisco bay, or Wa?
Come on, terrel you should ask your freak friends, they should by now have all the answers...ya buffoon.


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> Spoken like a true false prophet.  I bet you'll rot in hell for it, terrel.



We shall see. BTW, my OP thesis is based upon the NASA ELEnin Comet being a brown dwarf that many call Planet X or Nibiru.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95zMdTvoqcQ]Nania Sees Nibiru Coming[/ame]



Meister said:


> You have never answered my question ...



You are my debating adversary with opposing views on what is causing all the earth changes, animal deaths, volcanoes, earthquakes, rogue tides, etc., etc.. Ask your questions to someone who cares. I am here to defend the OP thesis. Ask your pal DiveConman. He is a walking treasure trove of information (NOT). ;0) 

What is your theory on why we have so many animals around the world dying by the millions and billions? Why is Indonesia sinking? Why all the super storms? Asking a million questions is never going to make your case for something else. If you have no answers, then wisdom says to sit with the readers of these topics until more clarity is gathered on exactly what the hell is going on.

I personally do not believe you will wake up in time, but you know my predictions have been wrong before. ;0)

Terral


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true false prophet.  I bet you'll rot in hell for it, terrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see. BTW, my OP thesis is based upon the NASA ELEnin Comet being a brown dwarf that many call Planet X or Nibiru.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95zMdTvoqcQ]Nania Sees Nibiru Coming[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have never answered my question ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are my debating adversary with opposing views on what is causing all the earth changes, animal deaths, volcanoes, earthquakes, rogue tides, etc., etc.. Ask your questions to someone who cares. I am here to defend the OP thesis. Ask your pal DiveConman. He is a walking treasure trove of information (NOT). ;0)
> 
> What is your theory on why we have so many animals around the world dying by the millions and billions? Why is Indonesia sinking? Why all the super storms? Asking a million questions is never going to make your case for something else. If you have no answers, then wisdom says to sit with the readers of these topics until more clarity is gathered on exactly what the hell is going on.
> 
> I personally do not believe you will wake up in time, but you know my predictions have been wrong before. ;0)
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I personally believe your a joke, and that you know you are.  Your the one that makes the accusations, and just makes them without any scientific evidence, terrel.  This is why I think you know that your a joke.


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another false prophet, the Bible has mention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, Meister is here to attack Terral and not the topic; typical.
> 
> 
> The earthquake swarms are transcending into successions of 5.0's and 6.0's around the globe. Nibiru is coming closer to Earth by 2 million miles every day and the gravitational pull is growing in intensity by the square of the shrinking distance. You were warned that earth change events would escalate starting March 4, 2011 and that IS HAPPENING in slow motion. Sit in the warming water like stupid frogs, until everything comes to a BOIL if that makes sense to you ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


You really can't figure out why people attack you and not the topic? Really?

Let me help you out.

What have you gotten right with all your predictions? Name one. You post all this supposed evidence, facts, etc. that prove your point/claim and then end up with your head up your ass, backpedaling. 

Just look at the quote I have from you below. Typical. You are the "boy who cried wolf". That's why people think you're a damn lunatic. You keep making these idiotic claims and none of them have come to fruition.

Make sense yet?

Probably not.


----------



## Terral

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> What have you gotten right with all your predictions? Name one. You post all this supposed evidence, facts, etc. that prove your point/claim and then end up with your head up your ass, backpedaling.
> 
> Just look at the quote I have from you below. Typical. You are the "boy who cried wolf". That's why people think you're a damn lunatic. You keep making these idiotic claims and none of them have come to fruition.
> 
> Make sense yet?
> 
> Probably not.



Thank you very much, Gam. All of that is a definite compliment coming from the likes of you.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...sa-martial-law-starts-on-march-15-2011-a.html

March 15, 2011 has the best chance of being a SHTF day of any day since July 29, 2009. I would love to be wrong, but we will know very soon. 

Terral


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have you gotten right with all your predictions? Name one. You post all this supposed evidence, facts, etc. that prove your point/claim and then end up with your head up your ass, backpedaling.
> 
> Just look at the quote I have from you below. Typical. You are the "boy who cried wolf". That's why people think you're a damn lunatic. You keep making these idiotic claims and none of them have come to fruition.
> 
> Make sense yet?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, Gam. All of that is a definite compliment coming from the likes of you.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...sa-martial-law-starts-on-march-15-2011-a.html
> 
> March 15, 2011 has the best chance of being a SHTF day of any day since July 29, 2009. I would love to be wrong, but we will know very soon.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


The only thing that's going to hit the fan for me on March 15th is the drink my wife is going to toss into the fan above me for oogling the cuties in Jamaica.


----------



## Terral

Hi Ast:



asterism said:


> The only thing that's going to hit the fan for me on March 15th is the drink my wife is going to toss into the fan above me for oogling the cuties in Jamaica.



That is an interesting survival strategy. Hopefully you are right and my sources are all wrong.

Terral


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> Hi Ast:
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that's going to hit the fan for me on March 15th is the drink my wife is going to toss into the fan above me for oogling the cuties in Jamaica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an interesting survival strategy. Hopefully you are right and my sources are all wrong.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


If we're as fucked as you say then it's pointless.  There will be no survival for anyone.  ELE is an acronym for "Extinction Level Event."


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Ast:
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that's going to hit the fan for me on March 15th is the drink my wife is going to toss into the fan above me for oogling the cuties in Jamaica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an interesting survival strategy. Hopefully you are right and my sources are all wrong.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

the problem is your "sources" are the voices you hear inside your head


----------



## Terral

Hi Ast:



asterism said:


> If we're as fucked as you say then it's pointless.  There will be no survival for anyone.  ELE is an acronym for "Extinction Level Event."



Peoples have survived Nibiru from the beginning by preparing to survive. Staying by the coasts and near Yellowstone and the New Madrid Fault Zone is not preparing to survive. Heading to the foothills of the Appalachian Mountains on the east side of the ridge at say 1000 feet above sea level is a good start and especially if you have a year of food and access to clean water and survival seeds and the basic necessities of life. Some are ready for the crap to hit the fan and most simply are not. 

You guys can have a good laugh if nothing happens, and well, you can continue crying like babies if the crap hits the fan. 

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Ast:
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we're as fucked as you say then it's pointless.  There will be no survival for anyone.  ELE is an acronym for "Extinction Level Event."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peoples have survived Nibiru from the beginning by preparing to survive. Staying by the coasts and near Yellowstone and the New Madrid Fault Zone is not preparing to survive. Heading to the foothills of the Appalachian Mountains on the east side of the ridge at say 1000 feet above sea level is a good start and especially if you have a year of food and access to clean water and survival seeds and the basic necessities of life. Some are ready for the crap to hit the fan and most simply are not.
> 
> You guys can have a good laugh if nothing happens, and well, you can continue crying like babies if the crap hits the fan.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

do you not grasp the fact that if the yellowstone caldera erupts, it wont fucking matter WHERE you are?


----------



## Terral

Hi Bab:



babajr said:


> Terral thanks for making a post that attracts so much debate. It might be pointless debate, but nevertheless it keeps the conspiracy forums active.
> 
> Also a big no-no for me with all of your theories is that it relies heavily on people who are very religious.



If you do not believe in God and His Living Word, then nothing I write is addressed to you. The Lord God has commissioned me to serve the very few. Matt. 7:13-14, Luke 13:23-25.

Terral


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> ah, so we have super secret martial law now



How does one impose martial law on a population if one doesn't tell the population that they are bound by the constraints of martial law which they don't know exists?


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, so we have super secret martial law now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does one impose martial law on a population if one doesn't tell the population that they are bound by the constraints of martial law which they don't know exists?
Click to expand...

well, since its a secret, it must be supa cereal


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi terrel,
> So connect the dots for me, Okay.  How did the brown dwarf kill those anchovies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one (#1 in fact) of the *25 Symptoms of Nibiru*.
> 
> My GLP Topic << Click Here.
> 
> These readers might have missed that, because I still cannot find that topic anywhere at USMB.
> 
> Steve Quayle News Alert!
> 
> 
> 
> *Martial Law Alert
> *
> March 8, 2011
> Hawk
> 
> MARTIAL LAW COMMUNICATIONS NET INCLUDING NUMEROUS FOREIGN ASSETS  WAS FULLY ESTABLISHED BETWEEN APPROX. 2:00 TO 3:00 AM EASTERN TIME  SATURDAY MORNING MARCH 5TH, INSIDE CONUS.
> 
> BEGINNING AS EARLY AS TUESDAY MARCH 1RST .........A NUMBER OF  FOREIGN ACCENTED ENGLISH SPEAKERS WERE BEING HEARD IN DIFFERENT AREAS OF  OPERATION AROUND THE COUNTRY. THEY WERE INVOLVED, BY TYPE OF SPECIFIC  TRAFFIC HEARD , SETTING UP COMMUNICATION OPERATIONS WITH VARIOUS  AIRBORNE AND SPACE BORNE MILITARY COMMANDS INSIDE CONUS.
> 
> BY FRIDAY MARCH 4TH IN THE AFTERNOON.....THIS ACTIVITY BECAME MORE  PRONOUNCED AND A LARGE NUMBER UNITS ON AN APPARENTLY NATION WIDE COMM  NET .....SEPARATE FROM AND WITH COMMAND LEVEL SUPERSEDING ANDREWS, BEGAN  SENDING AND RECEIVING HF COMMS. BY THE THE EARLY AM HOURS SATURDAY AND  AFTER A REPEATED MESSAGE CONTAINING ........... A  "TRIPLE EAGLE"  IN  THE RADIO DESIGNATOR.......PB2EEE......NEARLY ALL OF THE NET SWITCHED TO  ENCRYPTED DIGITAL TRUNKING NET WORKS .  ONLY THOSE UNITS IN MORE REMOTE  AREAS OF OPERATIONS , TOO FAR FROM FUSION HIVES , WERE STILL USING HF  RADIO COMMUNICATIONS.
> 
> A DEEP BACKGROUND SOURCE, HAD SUGGESTED ON FRIDAY AFTERNOON,  THAT  IF TRIPLE EAGLE  WAS  HEARD A NEW COMMAND STRUCTURE FOR THE UNITED  STATES WAS PROBABLY BEING SET UP. IN FACT THEN LATER THAT NIGHT THE PAPA  BRAVO 2.....EEE WAS HEARD REPEATED MULTIPLE TIMES AND NOT LONG AFTER  THE NET WENT TO THAT DIGITAL TRUNKING SYSTEM.
> 
> AFTER THAT, INFORMATION FROM NUMEROUS LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICERS IN  VARIOUS PARTS OF THE COUNTRY WERE DETAILING HOW THEY WERE HEARING , ODD  UNITS COMMUNICATING ON THEIR TRUNKING SYSTEM NETS.......UNITS THAT WERE  NOT FAMILIAR WITH U.S. MILITARY OR FEDERAL AGENCY COMMUNCIATIONS  PROCEDURES, UNITS WHOSE OPERATORS WERE SPEAKING WITH HEAVY AND UNUSUAL  FOREIGN ACCENTS , AND UNITS THEY HAD NEVER HEARD BEFORE AT ALL . [More]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to worry about. All of this is perfectly normal stuff. ;0)
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


How much of this operation "light house" martial law imminent bullshit did "Hawk" get right back in October of 2008?  Steve Quayle News Alerts    ...  Answer: Approximately NONE.

February 2009 saw Hawk flop:  Steve Quayle News Alerts  This is a bigger HAWK flop than Bruce Willis in "Hudson Hawk."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hawk's missive of 1/12/2010  [ Steve Quayle News Alerts ]  _was_ factually correct regarding an Executive Order signed by President Obama, BUT Hawkie apparently overlooked the FACT that the creation of that Council of Governors was called for by duly enacted LEGISLATION (i.e., the Fiscal Year 2008 National Defense Authorization Act) and serves a valid purpose.  

Terral relies on "Hawk" as though "Hawk" is a voice of God crying out in the wilderness.  In reality, "Hawk" is but another loon.

For an amusing list of other hyperventilating but erroneous "Hawk" memos, check out this link to his crap:  Steve Quayle News Alerts


----------



## asterism

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ast:
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we're as fucked as you say then it's pointless.  There will be no survival for anyone.  ELE is an acronym for "Extinction Level Event."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peoples have survived Nibiru from the beginning by preparing to survive. Staying by the coasts and near Yellowstone and the New Madrid Fault Zone is not preparing to survive. Heading to the foothills of the Appalachian Mountains on the east side of the ridge at say 1000 feet above sea level is a good start and especially if you have a year of food and access to clean water and survival seeds and the basic necessities of life. Some are ready for the crap to hit the fan and most simply are not.
> 
> You guys can have a good laugh if nothing happens, and well, you can continue crying like babies if the crap hits the fan.
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you not grasp the fact that if the yellowstone caldera erupts, it wont fucking matter WHERE you are?
Click to expand...


No shit.


----------



## Terral

Hi Lia:



Liability said:


> How does one impose martial law on a population if one doesn't tell the population that they are bound by the constraints of martial law which they don't know exists?



That is presented at the time that Kenyan-born Barry Obama makes the declaration on National Television, after the crap hits the fan. The question is:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...sa-martial-law-starts-on-march-15-2011-a.html

Why are we finding out about establishment of Martial Law Communication Network Hubs by private citizens and not the corrupt US Govt? Why do we have foreign-speaking soldiers on our secure transmissions lines inside the USA and the people have not been informed? The Govt is hiding the brown dwarf approaching our inner solar system and the Govt is hiding plans to place Americans under Martial Law; like they lie about the unemployment numbers and national debt numbers and Barry being a citizen and everything else under the Sun. 

But hey, all of this is perfectly normal - nothing to see here. Move along ...

Terral


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Hi Lia:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one impose martial law on a population if one doesn't tell the population that they are bound by the constraints of martial law which they don't know exists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is presented at the time that Kenyan-born Barry Obama makes the declaration on National Television, after the crap hits the fan. The question is:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...sa-martial-law-starts-on-march-15-2011-a.html
> 
> *Why are we finding out about establishment of Martial Law Communication Network Hubs by private citizens* and not the corrupt US Govt? Why do we have foreign-speaking soldiers on our secure transmissions lines inside the USA and the people have not been informed? The Govt is hiding the brown dwarf approaching our inner solar system and the Govt is hiding plans to place Americans under Martial Law; like they lie about the unemployment numbers and national debt numbers and Barry being a citizen and everything else under the Sun.
> 
> But hey, all of this is perfectly normal - nothing to see here. Move along ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...



LOL.

Your "question," *Why are we finding out about establishment of Martial Law Communication Network Hubs by private citizens* presupposes that we ARE finding any such thing out.

Hawk SAYING something and it being true are two very different propositions.

IF the Federal Government has failed to make some plans for re-establishing communications after some major calamity, then they are not doing their job.  But if they DO make such plans, guys like YOU suggest that it "MUST be" part of an illicit plot to effectively execute martial law.  

THERE IS: no actual evidence of a martial law communication net; no actual evidence of foreign soldiers on our military communications networks; NO brown dwarf approaching our solar system much less any "evidence" to support that absurd fantasy. 

There is not one single solitary hint of support for the arrant nonsense spewed by "Hawk" which *you*, nonetheless, buy lock, stock and barrel.  

Yes, there is some evidence that the government lies about numbers.  I'm shocked.

Oh wait.  No I'm not.  I don't like it, but it's hardly new.  Governments have lied to people as long as there have been governments.


----------



## Terral

Hi Ast and Diver:



asterism said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you not grasp the fact that if the yellowstone caldera erupts, it wont fucking matter WHERE you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit.
Click to expand...


No. You guys are wrong and this is the reason why: The super volcano under Yellowstone erupting would be an Extinction-Level Event, if the Pacific Ocean was not also going to rise up and transform that entire region into an inland sea:

Edgar Cayce Map

Yes. The entire region is going to explode and kill millions of people, but the oceans will also be sending tidal waves too and fro that trash the western coast and eventually (after the three shakings = 3/15, 9/26, 11/22/2011) submerge the entire region. Those of us on the eastern side of the Appalachian Ridge have nothing to fear from the Yellowstone super volcano exploding along with the New Madrid Fault Zone that will leave the central USA with an inland gulf like this:

Future Navy Map

Note carefully (my GLP topic) that both maps show Yellowstone erupting and then sinking under a giant inland sea. Use the information in that GLP topic to determine your best Nibiru Safe Zone Location, which is FAR from the Yellowstone super volcano. I know a guy (David) that visited our survival group over the weekend and he is driving straight into the Yellowstone area with reckless abandon. I suppose a man has to do what a man has to do ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Lia:



Liability said:


> THERE IS: no actual evidence of a martial law communication net; no actual evidence of foreign soldiers on our military communications networks; NO brown dwarf approaching our solar system much less any "evidence" to support that absurd fantasy.



Please forgive, but this sounds funny coming from a guy in complete denial that conspiracies even exist and from a guy with his head tucked so far into the sand. 

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Lia:



Liability said:


> Hawk's missive of 1/12/2010  [ Steve Quayle News Alerts ]  _was_ factually correct regarding an Executive Order signed by President Obama, BUT Hawkie apparently overlooked the FACT that the creation of that Council of Governors was called for by duly enacted LEGISLATION (i.e., the Fiscal Year 2008 National Defense Authorization Act) and serves a valid purpose.
> 
> Terral relies on "Hawk" as though "Hawk" is a voice of God crying out in the wilderness.  In reality, "Hawk" is but another loon.
> 
> For an amusing list of other hyperventilating but erroneous "Hawk" memos, check out this link to his crap:  Steve Quayle News Alerts



Hey, hey now! Hold your horses for one minute. These readers are given the evidence with links to the original parties, so they can make the determination if those parties are credible or not. Lia saying someone is credible or not credible really does not mean anything. Just how many conspiracy theories have you presented that turned out like your original hypothesis? I would say that Lia has no track record to be making these kinds of bold claims about others. You are among the many idiots around here that pretend that no conspiracy exists. Right? Okay then - just so we are all on the same page ...

Terrral


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Hi Lia:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS: no actual evidence of a martial law communication net; no actual evidence of foreign soldiers on our military communications networks; NO brown dwarf approaching our solar system much less any "evidence" to support that absurd fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive, but this sounds funny coming from a guy in complete denial that conspiracies even exist and from a guy with his head tucked so far into the sand.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Wrong again.  Conspiracies DO exist.  I have NEVER denied any such thing.  There are even crimes on the books labeled "conspiracy."

But the lunatic "conspiracies" guys like you LAP up are different.

Guys like YOU require zero actual evidence.  You see some cheesy unpersuasive bullshit on YouTube and *you* are instantly sold.

It's kinda pathetic, really.

But nevertheless, you do offer some amusement value.  

The day may come, someday, probably after you get the proper meds, where you will appreciate that there isn't ANY evidence of ANY kind WHATSOEVER for your mythical brown dwarf, for example.  Hell, I can't even get YOU to admit that the fucking thing was over THREE LIGHT YEARS away only last year,* yet YOU seem to think it made it here THIS year.  That's faster-than-the-speed-of-light for those doing the math at home.

If you can buy *that* without even blinking, then there's nothing you won't buy.

Your predictions have uniformly flopped.  That should be a clue to you, Terral.  But it isn't. Why not?  Because your eyes are willfully closed to ANYTHING and EVERYTHING that contradicts the crap you choose to accept.

The problem with YOUR head is that it is firmly tucked up your ass.
__________________
* based on some photograph YOU posted in another thread, by the way.


----------



## Terral

Hi Lia:



Liability said:


> Guys like YOU require zero actual evidence.  You see some cheesy unpersuasive bullshit on YouTube and *you* are instantly sold.
> 
> It's kinda pathetic, really.
> 
> But nevertheless, you do offer some amusement value.



Do you know what? I was submitted a scenario via an email (by Monica) that might be accurate and it makes a lot of sense. She is under the impression that this March 15, 2011 alignment will make earthquakes and volcanoes but really not amount to much. Maybe the Earth will get a sharp jolt that rattles a few things around but not very much. After all, the brown dwarf is still 2.01 AU, or 180 million miles away (pic) and maybe we will get lucky and have more time to prepare.  



Liability said:


> The day may come, someday, probably after you get the proper meds, where you will appreciate that there isn't ANY evidence of ANY kind WHATSOEVER for your mythical brown dwarf, for example.



Sure there is. Plenty. In fact, the approach of a massive gravity well from a large object explains a LOT of things (topic) that are all going on at once. Why is Google hiding a part of Google Sky where the ELEnin Comet is supposed to be? Topic. The economy is imploding anyway and the answer is to prepare for Survival Mode either way. 

Hoping for the best and preparing for the worst means being prepared for just about anything. 



Liability said:


> Hell, I can't even get YOU to admit that the fucking thing was over THREE LIGHT YEARS away only last year,* yet YOU seem to think it made it here THIS year.  That's faster-than-the-speed-of-light for those doing the math at home.



That data comes from the NASA ELEnin Comet Psyop that is filled with codes and riddles and such. 

JPL Small-Body Database Browser

Play with that toy to see first conjunction on Ides Of March and perigee on 9/11/2011 and third conjunction on 11/22/2011 for an ELE Extinction-Level Event like in the movie. FEMA ordering billions in food and the earthquakes and volcanoes and solar flares and the magnetosphere going off the charts and you guys have to expect me to head for the hills, because the wheels are trying to come off and daddy wants off the train. 



Liability said:


> If you can buy *that* without even blinking, then there's nothing you won't buy.



I do not believe that anyone is conspiring to kill billions of fish at a time and make volcanoes burst open and earthquakes all over the world and the islands to sink. They are conspiring to hide the reason why and that reason is the approaching brown dwarf and the massive gravity well and magnetic field/polarity. That is the answer for all the earth changes and mass animal deaths and migrating magnetic poles and sunrise two days early in Greenland, but you really think an individual who could run the investigation and draw these conclusions could be an idiot that would buy anything. A LOT of survivalists are sitting on standby and just waiting for the crap to hit the fan.



Liability said:


> Your predictions have uniformly flopped.



You know what? Someone could read this discussion on a monitor someday inside a FEMA Camp and your side of this debate would seem rather naive and stupid. If nothing at all happens on March 15 or 16 or 17, then I will be happy to make the decision to get into my truck and drive to find a good cavern for protection from Nibiru. Even if there is no basis for this brown dwarf at all, the US economic dynasty is over and the crap is going to hit the fan anyway. And then we shall see who looks like the guy with bad predictions. ;0)



Liability said:


> That should be a clue to you, Terral.  But it isn't. Why not?  Because your eyes are willfully closed to ANYTHING and EVERYTHING that contradicts the crap you choose to accept.
> 
> The problem with YOUR head is that it is firmly tucked up your ass.



Now hopefully Lia feels all better now. Nobody here has offered another answer as to why the earthquakes are off the charts every day and solar storms and the volcanoes and floods and everything else, because everything is not A-okay and you very well know it. You sick-o's come out here to throw your pathetic stones at Terral ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I am still waiting for an answer as to how tidal forces from a star cause people to riot.


----------



## slinky

Did anyone see the article on MSNBC about the coming close orbital oscillation of the moon?

Titled:

Will March 19 'supermoon' trigger disasters? 
At least one astrologer thinks quakes, eruptions and huge storms possible


----------



## Terral

Hi Rat:



Rat in the Hat said:


> I am still waiting for an answer as to how tidal forces from a star cause people to riot.



Nibiru is causing the earth changes (topic) and Rothschild knows the ELEnin/Nibiru Timeline, so the Rothschild-owned Federal Reserve and the Rothschild-owned IMF conspire to export American inflation overseas 'and' at the same time institute austerity on the population now starving to death. Revolution in the Middle East is the brush fires of WW3:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RADNdCOQqLM]Gerald Celente: WW3 Is Coming[/ame]

Rothschild is keeping you perplexed about the Middle East, while Nibiru is making way to the first conjunction. The global and US economies are imploding under the weight of debt and the dollar collapse and rising fuel costs are going to send the prices of everything through the roof. Then you will be in the situation of the Egyptians and the crap will hit the fan. Food riots come first and they chaos in the streets leads to mayhem. That is what you see happening in other countries and the dominoes will eventually come to a town near you. Watch and see ...

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Slinky:



slinky said:


> Did anyone see the article on MSNBC about the coming close orbital oscillation of the moon?
> 
> Titled:
> 
> Will March 19 'supermoon' trigger disasters?
> At least one astrologer thinks quakes, eruptions and huge storms possible



Yeah.

BeforeItWasNews.com Report


> *Extreme Lunar Perigee March 19, 2011 Means More Storms and Flooding*
> 
> Tuesday, January 11, 2011 8:25
> 
> As you may know, tides peak twice a day in a given location as it  moves past the line connecting the center of the moon and the earth.  This is because that point on the earth's surface passes through the  permanent tidal bulge that follows the moon's position. The magnitude of  the tide (tidal bulge) is determined mainly by the distance to the moon  and the sun and by the angular separation between the two of those. The  daily tides peak at new and full moons when the earth, moon and sun  line up (at a syzygy).
> 
> The gravitational forces of the moon maximize every month when it  makes close approach to the earth (perigee). The gravitational forces of  the sun maximize every year when the earth makes its close approach to  the sun (perihelion). The bi-monthly tidal peaks which occur at the sun,  moon, earth syzygy peak every seven months when either a new or full  moon coincides with the lunar perigee. Since the period between perigees  is shorter than the period between full moons, after coinciding with a  syzygy, the perigee is two days out of synch more every month, until  seven months later. So, the tides peak alternately at new and full moons every seven months.
> 
> As you can imagine, these seven month peaks peak themselves when the  earth is also closer to the sun. Theoretically, the highest tide would  occur at a new moon at its perigee when the earth was at it perihelion  the first week in January. Perigee-syzygy combinations that happen near  the perihelion make for even closer perigees. The closest approaches of  the moon to the earth 'recently' occurred at full moons on Jan 4, 1912,  Jan 15, 1930 and Jan 26, 1948.
> 
> Here is a link to a webpage that allows you to generate the times of  the new and full moons and the perigees and apogees (moon's far point  from the earth) by entering the year and hitting 'calculate'. www.fourmilab.ch/earthview/pacalc.html   If you enter 1912 you will see  Jan  4 13:34 356378 km ++ F+   0h,  which means that on Jan 4th that year, the perigee was O hours after the  full moon, and the moon was 356378 KM from the earth then. That was the  closest for a long time. If you enter 2011, you see an F + 0h for March  19th too. This time the moon will be 356577 km from the earth, which is  the 6th closest approach for the moon between 1985 and 2012.  4, 7 and 6  are in 2008, 2010, and 2011. 1,3 and 2 were in 1990, 1992 and 1993.
> 
> If you look at 1993, you will see that the March 8th perigee marked F  - 1h, meaning it happened just over an hour before the full moon then.  If you do a search for the weather then, you will find that on March  12-13, 1993 a 'super storm' struck the eastern half of the US. "The  coldest march reading in Birmingham, Alabama history was 2F on March 14,  1993. That was the day after the 1993 blizzard, which is also  remarkable for producing the city&#8217;s biggest snowfall ever, 13 inches at  the Airport."[More]


Here we have the seven-body near-alignment on March 15, 2011 and the moon reaches perigee a few days later at the nearest point to earth in years. That is enough to cause earth change symptoms without Nibiru. 

Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi Rat:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for an answer as to how tidal forces from a star cause people to riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nibiru is causing the earth changes (topic) and Rothschild knows the ELEnin/Nibiru Timeline, so the Rothschild-owned Federal Reserve and the Rothschild-owned IMF conspire to export American inflation overseas 'and' at the same time institute austerity on the population now starving to death. Revolution in the Middle East is the brush fires of WW3:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RADNdCOQqLM]Gerald Celente: WW3 Is Coming[/ame]
> 
> Rothschild is keeping you perplexed about the Middle East, while Nibiru is making way to the first conjunction. The global and US economies are imploding under the weight of debt and the dollar collapse and rising fuel costs are going to send the prices of everything through the roof. Then you will be in the situation of the Egyptians and the crap will hit the fan. Food riots come first and they chaos in the streets leads to mayhem. That is what you see happening in other countries and the dominoes will eventually come to a town near you. Watch and see ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


So your imbecilic answer is that the Rothschild-owned Federal Reserve and the Rothschild-owned IMF is visiting the homes of every protester in the entire Middle East and convincing them to rise up against their governments to help the Rothscchilds take over the US economy?  

And I thought Richard Gage and Dylan Avery were the gold standards of Idiocy. You make them look like Mensa members.

I really hope some brown dwarf with a weapon visits your cave on the 15th, and shows you the end of your timeline.


----------



## DiveCon

slinky said:


> Did anyone see the article on MSNBC about the coming close orbital oscillation of the moon?
> 
> Titled:
> 
> Will March 19 'supermoon' trigger disasters?
> At least one *astrologer *thinks quakes, eruptions and huge storms possible


um why would someone into the horoscopes matter?
or did you mean astronomer?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi Ast and Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you not grasp the fact that if the yellowstone caldera erupts, it wont fucking matter WHERE you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You guys are wrong and this is the reason why: The super volcano under Yellowstone erupting would be an Extinction-Level Event, if the Pacific Ocean was not also going to rise up and transform that entire region into an inland sea:
> 
> Edgar Cayce Map
> 
> Yes. The entire region is going to explode and kill millions of people, but the oceans will also be sending tidal waves too and fro that trash the western coast and eventually (after the three shakings = 3/15, 9/26, 11/22/2011) submerge the entire region. Those of us on the eastern side of the Appalachian Ridge have nothing to fear from the Yellowstone super volcano exploding along with the New Madrid Fault Zone that will leave the central USA with an inland gulf like this:
> 
> Future Navy Map
> 
> Note carefully (my GLP topic) that both maps show Yellowstone erupting and then sinking under a giant inland sea. Use the information in that GLP topic to determine your best Nibiru Safe Zone Location, which is FAR from the Yellowstone super volcano. I know a guy (David) that visited our survival group over the weekend and he is driving straight into the Yellowstone area with reckless abandon. I suppose a man has to do what a man has to do ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Sorry bout that,

1) hello terral
2) you have no official source for the navy map
3) therefore, it is shit
4) as are the rest of your goofy ct posts
5) the brown dwarf say hello






Regards,

SirRattusofHyundai


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

Dutchsince is putting out a Pacific Northwest Advisory:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGAyx6cHEGA"]Thousands Of Dead Fish In Perth Australia[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7QAZPb-IEQ"]Nania Is Giving Out BIG EARTHQUAKE Warning[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9ewsmlOUHc]OMG!!! Something Is Happening In Japan!!![/ame]

Terral


----------



## Meister

Geeeze, I hope I don't lose any sleep over this.  I guess the local newspapers are in on this conspiracy as well.  They haven't mentioned anything about the impending doom because of our volcano.
Thanks, terrel for the heads up


----------



## Meister

Terrel, was it the bankers that killed those fish?  I'm trying to connect the dots


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> Geeeze, I hope I don't lose any sleep over this.  I guess the local newspapers are in on this conspiracy as well.  They haven't mentioned anything about the impending doom because of our volcano.
> Thanks, terrel for the heads up



We are seeing a noticeable uptick in seismic activity at all monitoring stations around the world, which was predicted in the timeline by the approach of the brown dwarf bringing a massive gravity well, magnetic field and polarity. 

GLP Updated Timeline



> *March 4* Nibiru breaks through ecliptic plane for earth change symptoms to increase dramatically. *2.261 AU *from Earth.



We saw the animal deaths go from millions to billions at one time and in your general area. 

Story



> Billions of sardines  suffocated Tuesday night during windy storm that altered currents  trapping them in King Harbor Marina where there was not enough oxygen in  the water to sustain them. Redondo Beach city workers, lifeguards all  gathered to scoop up the dead fish.



You guys know that I am no astronomer or geologist or astrophysicist, but these *earth changes* (GLP Topic) are increasing in frequency and intensity, even if in slow motion. Maybe this March 15, 2011 alignment/conjunction will not be the huge 'event,' but I still feel in my bones that something BIG is going to happen in the way of a major volcano/earthquake showing a further uptick in earth change activity. Then the earth change symptoms will continue to get worse and worse throughout the spring and into the summer 'and' at some point the solar winds will penetrate the brown dwarf cloak of super-cold invisibility and we will see the thing get bigger in the sky with each passing day crossing the belt of Orion. 

I am trying to paint a happy picture on all the accumulating evidence, but each time the data points to a brown dwarf approaching our inner solar system and causing the earth changes to become worse. Maybe instead of the sudden jolt, these earth change events will gradually get worse and worse like the frog in warming water slowly coming to a boil. No matter what anybody says, the earth is changing all around us and is not happy and things are moving and shaking and the intensity is becoming stronger every day. 

Terral


----------



## deebee

For what it's worth this lady predicted the previous Volcano eruptions and recent earthquakes... 

China was hit today... and she told of this on feb 24th... she states NY will get hit soon along with DC.

it


----------



## Meister

yeah....it's funny how the "red tide" can kill fish like that.  When the conditions are just right, the algae bloom really can take off.  Not linked to your brown dwarf, though terrel.
The cetain volcanoes in the northwest are always active with seismic atcivity...nothing different there.  But, the tides remain the same in the area, terrel, why can't you dwarfers explain away that?  I mean....if the volcanoes are acting up, and the fish are dying because of the dwarf....then we really should be seeing the tides doing strange things....and they aren't.  That means it's a big fail on your end


----------



## Meister

deebee said:


> For what it's worth this lady predicted the previous Volcano eruptions and recent earthquakes...
> 
> China was hit today... and she told of this on feb 24th... she states NY will get hit soon along with DC.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghj4AsynFNwit



A youtube video? Prove it. 


Just to prove what a moron you are....did you see that the youtube video was put on just 2 days ago? 
If you even want to look the least credible, you should have picked one that was put up on Feb. 24th.   
How many earthquakes has China had?  I'm mean she should have said that Ca. will have an earthquake, also.


----------



## Liability

I predict that if Lincoln gets elected, there is VERY LIKELY to be a War between the States sometime in the 1860's.


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Hi Lia:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like YOU require zero actual evidence.  You see some cheesy unpersuasive bullshit on YouTube and *you* are instantly sold.
> 
> It's kinda pathetic, really.
> 
> But nevertheless, you do offer some amusement value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what? I was submitted a scenario via an email (by Monica) that might be accurate and it makes a lot of sense. She is under the impression that this March 15, 2011 alignment will make earthquakes and volcanoes but really not amount to much. Maybe the Earth will get a sharp jolt that rattles a few things around but not very much. After all, the brown dwarf is still 2.01 AU, or 180 million miles away (pic) and maybe we will get lucky and have more time to prepare.
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The day may come, someday, probably after you get the proper meds, where you will appreciate that there isn't ANY evidence of ANY kind WHATSOEVER for your mythical brown dwarf, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is. Plenty. In fact, the approach of a massive gravity well from a large object explains a LOT of things (topic) that are all going on at once. Why is Google hiding a part of Google Sky where the ELEnin Comet is supposed to be? Topic. The economy is imploding anyway and the answer is to prepare for Survival Mode either way.
> 
> Hoping for the best and preparing for the worst means being prepared for just about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> That data comes from the NASA ELEnin Comet Psyop that is filled with codes and riddles and such.
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> Play with that toy to see first conjunction on Ides Of March and perigee on 9/11/2011 and third conjunction on 11/22/2011 for an ELE Extinction-Level Event like in the movie. FEMA ordering billions in food and the earthquakes and volcanoes and solar flares and the magnetosphere going off the charts and you guys have to expect me to head for the hills, because the wheels are trying to come off and daddy wants off the train.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that anyone is conspiring to kill billions of fish at a time and make volcanoes burst open and earthquakes all over the world and the islands to sink. They are conspiring to hide the reason why and that reason is the approaching brown dwarf and the massive gravity well and magnetic field/polarity. That is the answer for all the earth changes and mass animal deaths and migrating magnetic poles and sunrise two days early in Greenland, but you really think an individual who could run the investigation and draw these conclusions could be an idiot that would buy anything. A LOT of survivalists are sitting on standby and just waiting for the crap to hit the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your predictions have uniformly flopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what? Someone could read this discussion on a monitor someday inside a FEMA Camp and your side of this debate would seem rather naive and stupid. If nothing at all happens on March 15 or 16 or 17, then I will be happy to make the decision to get into my truck and drive to find a good cavern for protection from Nibiru. Even if there is no basis for this brown dwarf at all, the US economic dynasty is over and the crap is going to hit the fan anyway. And then we shall see who looks like the guy with bad predictions. ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be a clue to you, Terral.  But it isn't. Why not?  Because your eyes are willfully closed to ANYTHING and EVERYTHING that contradicts the crap you choose to accept.
> 
> The problem with YOUR head is that it is firmly tucked up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now hopefully Lia feels all better now. Nobody here has offered another answer as to why the earthquakes are off the charts every day and solar storms and the volcanoes and floods and everything else, because everything is not A-okay and you very well know it. You sick-o's come out here to throw your pathetic stones at Terral ...
Click to expand...


Wrong Terral:

REPEATING unproven and unprovable bullshit you garner from YouTube is not "evidence" of ANYTHING (other than that you are one of the most gullible poor delusional tools to ever wander down the pike).

Saying "gravity well" sounds cool.  But it is utterly meaningless absent SOME shred of actual evidence that there's a brown dwarf around or that it has exerted ANY appreciable gravitational effect on ANYTHING.  But, you have demonstrated no such thing.  And you can't.  For there is *no* brown dwarf approaching us.


----------



## geauxtohell

Meister said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth this lady predicted the previous Volcano eruptions and recent earthquakes...
> 
> China was hit today... and she told of this on feb 24th... she states NY will get hit soon along with DC.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghj4AsynFNwit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A youtube video? Prove it. View attachment 12990
> 
> Just to prove what a moron you are....did you see that the youtube video was put on just 2 days ago?
> If you even want to look the least credible, you should have picked one that was put up on Feb. 24th.
> How many earthquakes has China had?  I'm mean she should have said that Ca. will have an earthquake, also.
Click to expand...


Auditory hallucinations that give commands, Loose associations, flight of ideas, flattened affect....

Schizophrenia is such a sad disease.


----------



## geauxtohell

Liability said:


> Wrong Terral:
> 
> REPEATING unproven and unprovable bullshit you garner from YouTube is not "evidence" of ANYTHING (other than that you are one of the most gullible poor delusional tools to ever wander down the pike).
> 
> Saying "gravity well" sounds cool.  But it is utterly meaningless absent SOME shred of actual evidence that there's a brown dwarf around or that it has exerted ANY appreciable gravitational effect on ANYTHING.  But, you have demonstrated no such thing.  And you can't.  For there is *no* brown dwarf approaching us.



I heard Baby Jessica fell down a gravity well.  

Too soon?


----------



## geauxtohell

So, we are five days away from the greatest cosmic event in millions of years.  Can anyone see this fucking thing in the sky yet?  

Is it still hiding from us?


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

My good friend M from Canada has made a video for this MEGA QUAKE WARNING Issued for the United States that includes the Northwestern USA, Yellowstone super volcano and the New Madrid Fault Zone that keeps coming up in reports everywhere.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN-HbIDWTEI"]March Mega Quake Warning Issued For The USA[/ame]

Ask yourself why the Russians are issuing this warning and not the Obama Administration or Congress or somebody supposedly in charge in the USA. The Russians know that Nibiru is coming and they know the timeline from the NASA ELEnin Comet Psyop. They are identifying the same times that others have warned about (March 15, 2011), because that is the first conjunction where the Sun, Earth and Nibiru are in alignment. 

This is not Terral starting a topic over a couple of warnings any more. Some of you who know my work also know that I am a thorough investigator and I go the extra mile and a half to track down these leads, even if they turn out to be false flag psyops that turn into nothing. However, I have never investigated a case in my life with so many tentacles leading through so many Govt agencies around the globe all saying the same exact thing. Listen up people: The FEMA guys could fake a lot of information for the 2009 Bio-wargame Exercises to throw everybody off. However, nobody can make magma boil in all the volcanoes on earth at the same time. Nobody can make the solar storms kick up and go off the chart like we have seen lately. The earthquake monitoring equipment in many areas like Yellowstone are being systematically turned off and the readings from other stations are still off ... the ... charts. 

While I continue to hope and pray that this March 15, 2011 conjunction/alignment is a minor event, a LOT of people in Govt around the world are issuing warnings that quite frankly should scare the pants off of people living near these seismic zones. Then we get to what evil men inside the USA can do:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUG7N8wcHts]ALERT! HAARP STATION Found! Nevada off Mason Road![/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN-HbIDWTEI"][/ame]

Here we have the Russians warning about the electromagnetic waves over the Northwestern USA and then Dutch shows us a HAARP Station putting out these waves!!!! This case just keeps getting deeper and deeper ...

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Deebee:

A debating advocate! You are a breath of fresh air in comparison to the trolls, shills and idiots that add nothing to the topic but the stench of their denial and ignorance.



deebee said:


> For what it's worth this lady predicted the previous Volcano eruptions and recent earthquakes...
> 
> China was hit today... and she told of this on feb 24th... she states NY will get hit soon along with DC ...



Volcanoes, earthquakes, super storms, floods, rogue tides, animal deaths, fluctuating magnetosphere and magnetic poles, increased earth wobble and *twenty five other things* (GLP Topic) are all happening at once and these losers keep pretending that everything is normal. All we need to is look around to see THINGS ARE NOT NORMAL and the earth change events are increasing in number and intensity. This is all going to be fun and games, until the earth change events come home to roost right here in the USA and then those who heeded our warnings and prepared will be MUCH better off than those of you whining and crying in your sleep and doing nothing to prepare for the coming calamity. 

I can assure all of you that the people dying in these earth change events are not laughing and neither are their families. Food shortages are coming for everyone in the near future and the events on *the timeline* (GLP link = the USMB OP is wrong) come true, then you can forget about any harvest this fall, because Nibiru will destroy ... it ... all down to the last morsel. Laugh all you want, but if the world shakes on March 15 at the alignment/conjunction, THEN you know ELEnin = Nibiru the brown dwarf with a mass larger than Jupiter and coming within 21.57 million miles of our planet to appear large as the Sun and as bright as the Sun. 

Of course I hope none of this happens, but so far my hypothesis appears to be correct. If for any reason I come to the conclusion that a brown dwarf is not entering our inner solar system, the you will be the first to know. Determine your Nibiru Safe Zone Status here:

GLP Link

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

hey, terral, got a USGS link for this megaquake alert?


----------



## geauxtohell

Terral said:


> You are a breath of fresh air in comparison to the trolls, shills and idiots that add nothing to the topic but the stench of their denial and ignorance.



To date, not a single person on here has every said:  "You know what?  I was wrong and Terral was right!".

The only people that agree with you are the people that are *like minded*.

That means every single person on this board is a "troll, shill, and idiot" as no person buys any of your claims.  You have yet to be right about any single prediction.

So why are you wasting your time here?


----------



## deebee

Meister said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth this lady predicted the previous Volcano eruptions and recent earthquakes...
> 
> China was hit today... and she told of this on feb 24th... she states NY will get hit soon along with DC.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghj4AsynFNwit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A youtube video? Prove it. View attachment 12990
> 
> Just to prove what a moron you are....did you see that the youtube video was put on just 2 days ago?
> If you even want to look the least credible, you should have picked one that was put up on Feb. 24th.
> How many earthquakes has China had?  I'm mean she should have said that Ca. will have an earthquake, also.
Click to expand...


YES i was aware of that shit for brains.

She re-uploaded. 

Go back and watch her other video numpty


----------



## deebee

Meister said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth this lady predicted the previous Volcano eruptions and recent earthquakes...
> 
> China was hit today... and she told of this on feb 24th... she states NY will get hit soon along with DC.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghj4AsynFNwit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A youtube video? Prove it. View attachment 12990
> 
> Just to prove what a moron you are....did you see that the youtube video was put on just 2 days ago?
> If you even want to look the least credible, you should have picked one that was put up on Feb. 24th.
> How many earthquakes has China had?  I'm mean she should have said that Ca. will have an earthquake, also.
Click to expand...


YES i was aware of that shit for brains.

She re-uploaded. 

Go back and watch her other video's numpty


----------



## deebee

Meister said:


> yeah....it's funny how the "red tide" can kill fish like that.  When the conditions are just right, the algae bloom really can take off.  Not linked to your brown dwarf, though terrel.
> The cetain volcanoes in the northwest are always active with seismic atcivity...nothing different there.  But, the tides remain the same in the area, terrel, why can't you dwarfers explain away that?  I mean....if the volcanoes are acting up, and the fish are dying because of the dwarf....then we really should be seeing the tides doing strange things....and they aren't.  That means it's a big fail on your end



How pathetic and low are you... it makes me feel disgusted and sad that a fellow human can act this way... here is somebody trying to give his view and warn people of which could likely be an major event and he's trying to warn you despite the trolling at shit some of you people are giving him.

Your a fucking absolute disgrace to the human race and u shud fuck off and die somewhere u turd.

Ok, so he may not of been right for some things... at least he's fucking doing something for the human race by looking researching and putting pieces of a puzzle together to try and help people.

What the fuck are you doing you lifeless piece of shit. a SWEET FUCK ALL.

If something big does happen anytime soon your gonna feel like a right prick now arent you mate!

Can you explain all the fucking fish deaths bird kills, volcanos earthquakes without giving some BS excuse as too it happens all the time or we live in the INFO age? NO YOU FUCKING cant! Coz your brains are made of shit and you have been brainwashed into your pretty little life thinking everything is fine and dandy and that everything will be ok and your being looked after by the government. LOL

I feel sorry for you mate i really do...

Sorry because there are clear signs that something is NOT right, and you cant see it? Your blinded and fooled into your perfect little life.

Fuck off! The powers that be dont give a shit about you! All you are is a fucking NUMBER! a statistic!

Your the one thats in denial and you cant even fucking see it haha


----------



## Obamerican

deebee said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah....it's funny how the "red tide" can kill fish like that.  When the conditions are just right, the algae bloom really can take off.  Not linked to your brown dwarf, though terrel.
> The cetain volcanoes in the northwest are always active with seismic atcivity...nothing different there.  But, the tides remain the same in the area, terrel, why can't you dwarfers explain away that?  I mean....if the volcanoes are acting up, and the fish are dying because of the dwarf....then we really should be seeing the tides doing strange things....and they aren't.  That means it's a big fail on your end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How pathetic and low are you... it makes me feel disgusted and sad that a fellow human can act this way... here is somebody trying to give his view and warn people of which could likely be an major event and he's trying to warn you despite the trolling at shit some of you people are giving him.
> 
> Your a fucking absolute disgrace to the human race and u shud fuck off and die somewhere u turd.
> 
> Ok, so he may not of been right for some things... at least he's fucking doing something for the human race by looking researching and putting pieces of a puzzle together to try and help people.
> 
> What the fuck are you doing you lifeless piece of shit. a SWEET FUCK ALL.
> 
> If something big does happen anytime soon your gonna feel like a right prick now arent you mate!
> 
> Can you explain all the fucking fish deaths bird kills, volcanos earthquakes without giving some BS excuse as too *it happens all the time or we live in the INFO age*? NO YOU FUCKING cant! Coz your brains are made of shit and you have been brainwashed into your pretty little life thinking everything is fine and dandy and that everything will be ok and your being looked after by the government. LOL
> 
> I feel sorry for you mate i really do...
> 
> Sorry because there are clear signs that something is NOT right, and you cant see it? Your blinded and fooled into your perfect little life.
> 
> Fuck off! The powers that be dont give a shit about you! All you are is a fucking NUMBER! a statistic!
> 
> Your the one thats in denial and you cant even fucking see it haha
Click to expand...

Thanks for showing that you know the real answer.


----------



## Meister

Deebaby, can't argue what I presented...so he decided to have a meltdown. 

By the way, dude....I'm not your "mate".  Sorry, I don't roll that way. 

I'm still waiting for evidence, and you and your ilk can't provide it, all you provide is natural phenomenon with nature.
I've asked a couple of questions which you and terral refuse to answer...I guess because you don't have a clue.
Why hasn't the tides changed?  If there is as much pull going on from the brown dwarf to cause volcanoes, and mass die offs, why something so simple and so sensitive to be changed as a tide (that is effected by the moon) isn't being affected?
Why when I look through my 8" Celestron telescope I can't see this brown dwarf that isn't far off any longer?  I can see Pluto that is much farther away, and much colder than the brown dwarf.

I will be waiting for your answer after you wipe your tears and spittle, little boy.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

I am not about to jump on the next shuttle to the mothership with extra Terral, but that Google Earth HARRP video was interesting. ~BH


----------



## geauxtohell

Meister said:


> Deebaby, can't argue what I presented...so he decided to have a meltdown.
> 
> By the way, dude....I'm not your "mate".  Sorry, I don't roll that way.
> 
> I'm still waiting for evidence, and you and your ilk can't provide it, all you provide is natural phenomenon with nature.
> I've asked a couple of questions which you and terral refuse to answer...I guess because you don't have a clue.
> Why hasn't the tides changed?  If there is as much pull going on from the brown dwarf to cause volcanoes, and mass die offs, why something so simple and so sensitive to be changed as a tide (that is effected by the moon) isn't being affected?
> Why when I look through my 8" Celestron telescope I can't see this brown dwarf that isn't far off any longer?  I can see Pluto that is much farther away, and much colder than the brown dwarf.
> 
> I will be waiting for your answer after you wipe your tears and spittle, little boy.



It's that selective black hole effect think that sucks in every photon of light directly in front of Nibiru but no where else.


----------



## geauxtohell

BolshevikHunter said:


> I am not about to jump on the next shuttle to the mothership with extra Terral, but that Google Earth HARRP video was interesting. ~BH



I've been listening to people bitch about HAARP for at least 16 years.  All the way back to Art Bell days.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

geauxtohell said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not about to jump on the next shuttle to the mothership with extra Terral, but that Google Earth HARRP video was interesting. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been listening to people bitch about HAARP for at least 16 years.  All the way back to Art Bell days.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I watched a little about it on Jesse Ventura's conspiracy show. LMAO! ~BH


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

Get a load of this:


Yeah man, all of this is normal stuff ...

Terral


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Get a load of this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ideAidtJ6mQ
> 
> Yeah man, all of this is normal stuff ...
> 
> Terral



It says the video is private bro. I am in the mood for some good entertainment. Maybe HAARP did it.  ~BH


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> I'm still waiting for evidence, and you and your ilk can't provide it, all you provide is natural phenomenon with nature.



All the earthquakes and volcanoes and rogue tides and animal deaths and everything else going off and you say that is nature. I am making my case for a brown dwarf entering the solar system under the NASA ELEnin Comet Psyop and I am not here to answer your questions. Make your case for something else for the benefit of these readers. I am sure you can explain how nature is doing all of these things at once from your crystal ball. 

This is the Nibiru Timeline Topic anyway and the OP Timeline is wrong. I would start a new topic, but you know what would happen. Oh yeah, we cannot find that 25 Symptoms topic. That was posted at GLP (here) like the Nibiru Safe Zone topic (here). Maybe you want to ask your questions over there. ;0)

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

BolshevikHunter said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys:
> 
> Get a load of this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ideAidtJ6mQ
> 
> Yeah man, all of this is normal stuff ...
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says the video is private bro. I am in the mood for some good entertainment. Maybe HAARP did it.  ~BH
Click to expand...

actually, it was "removed by user"

but thats typical


----------



## geauxtohell

DiveCon said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys:
> 
> Get a load of this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ideAidtJ6mQ
> 
> Yeah man, all of this is normal stuff ...
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says the video is private bro. I am in the mood for some good entertainment. Maybe HAARP did it.  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it was "removed by user"
> 
> but thats typical
Click to expand...


Ten bucks says this video is about the military training exercise that some SF unit did in an abandoned part of Detroit a few years ago to prepare for Iraq that caused a momentary crisis of insanity by the loons who insisted it was proof that martial law was being instituted.

As that was several years ago, I am not sure what it has to do with Nibiru unless my theory is correct:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/158779-nibiru-evil-elite-delta-force-planet.html


----------



## DiveCon

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says the video is private bro. I am in the mood for some good entertainment. Maybe HAARP did it.  ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it was "removed by user"
> 
> but thats typical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ten bucks says this video is about the military training exercise that some SF unit did in an abandoned part of Detroit a few years ago to prepare for Iraq that caused a momentary crisis of insanity by the loons who insisted it was proof that martial law was being instituted.
> 
> As that was several years ago, I am not sure what it has to do with Nibiru unless my theory is correct:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/158779-nibiru-evil-elite-delta-force-planet.html
Click to expand...

i saw that thread
total hoot


----------



## JackDan

Dood, that HAARP video in Nevada had me laughing big time.  OH no the Pet bed and breakfast don't take your pets there!

I have spent alot of time out near fallon, NV.  Good mule deer hunting out there. I killed my first deer not far from there in yernington. Fallon used to be the home of the TOP GUN fighter jet school back in the day but it movered back to miramar I believe.   We used to go to the huge air show there every year.  It was cool, they would let you climb in and out of the jets and heli's. I'm pretty sure I have a pic on the side of an apache standing holding the mounted minigun. It is a pretty huge base and but I am pretty sure HAARP is not involved... 

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naval_Air_Station_Fallon


----------



## deebee

On the front of Google right Now

Tsunami Alert for New Zealand, the Philippines, Indonesia, Papua New Guinea, Hawaii, and others. Waves expected over the next few hours, caused by 8.9 earthquake in Japan.

It's coming.... The US will be next just wait. I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Lamorsta

geauxtohell said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a breath of fresh air in comparison to the trolls, shills and idiots that add nothing to the topic but the stench of their denial and ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To date, not a single person on here has every said:  "You know what?  I was wrong and Terral was right!".
> 
> The only people that agree with you are the people that are *like minded*.
> 
> That means every single person on this board is a "troll, shill, and idiot" as no person buys any of your claims.  You have yet to be right about any single prediction.
> 
> So why are you wasting your time here?
Click to expand...


Terral IS correct , and the best bit ? , the fact that non human`s like yourself will be crawling on your knees crying out " why me ? " and I will walk on past , I would not piss on you if you were on fire.


----------



## deebee

Lamorsta said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a breath of fresh air in comparison to the trolls, shills and idiots that add nothing to the topic but the stench of their denial and ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To date, not a single person on here has every said:  "You know what?  I was wrong and Terral was right!".
> 
> The only people that agree with you are the people that are *like minded*.
> 
> That means every single person on this board is a "troll, shill, and idiot" as no person buys any of your claims.  You have yet to be right about any single prediction.
> 
> So why are you wasting your time here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terral IS correct , and the best bit ? , the fact that non human`s like yourself will be crawling on your knees crying out " why me ? " and I will walk on past , I would not piss on you if you were on fire.
Click to expand...


Well said!

WARNINGS Being ISSUED again... I repeat warning going out to all of these countrys 

The National Weather Service list includes Japan, Russia, the Philippines, Indonesia, Papua New Guinea, Australia, Fiji, Mexico, New Zealand, Guatemala, El Salvador, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Panama, Honduras, Chile, Ecuador, Colombia, Peru and the United States.

Tsunami warning issued for at least 20 countries after quake - CNN.com


----------



## Terral

Hi Dee:

The earth change symptoms just keep getting worse.



deebee said:


> On the front of Google right Now
> 
> Tsunami Alert for New Zealand, the Philippines, Indonesia, Papua New Guinea, Hawaii, and others. Waves expected over the next few hours, caused by 8.9 earthquake in Japan.
> 
> It's coming.... The US will be next just wait. I have a bad feeling about this.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96uGr11OuRE"]West Coast Alert Tsunami Will Arrive By 7AM PST 3/11/11[/ame]

Again we shall see that the few heeded warnings and the many kicked back on their heels and did nothing to prepare for these earth change events. Those who prepared for Nibiru are in MUCH better shape than those who remained sound asleep and did nothing. The people surrounded by their survival supplies and survival buddies with a plan will do FAR better than those doing nothing. Food shortages are coming for these affected areas 'and' this is still only the very beginning of a year filled with these kinds of events that are going to get MUCH worse.  These warnings are saying to be 5 miles from the coasts. The *Nibiru Safe Zone Topic* (GLP) says to be at least 100 miles from the coasts and in some cases 200 miles.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=runmOXVSvoA"]LIve Internet Seismic Server Is Virtually Pitch Black[/ame]

This is serious stuff right here. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY45UJGY4JE"]This Can Easily Be The USA West Coast[/ame]

We still have four more days until the Sun/Earth/Nibiru Alignment/Conjunction! This is still the calm before the coming storm. Get prepped!

Terral


----------



## Liability

Lamorsta said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a breath of fresh air in comparison to the trolls, shills and idiots that add nothing to the topic but the stench of their denial and ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To date, not a single person on here has every said:  "You know what?  I was wrong and Terral was right!".
> 
> The only people that agree with you are the people that are *like minded*.
> 
> That means every single person on this board is a "troll, shill, and idiot" as no person buys any of your claims.  You have yet to be right about any single prediction.
> 
> So why are you wasting your time here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terral IS correct , and the best bit ? , the fact that non human`s like yourself will be crawling on your knees crying out " why me ? " and I will walk on past , I would not piss on you if you were on fire.
Click to expand...


No.  Terral is NOT "correct."  Terral is an idiot.

Holy fucking shit.  I knew as soon as I heard about the tragic quake in Japan this morning -- and the related tsunamis -- that that low-life would be here proclaiming that the events in his dire predictions are coming to pass.  What a shit head.

Earthquakes happen.  Japan happens to be the land mass above the convergence of THREE tectonic plates.  Earthquakes are fairly common in Japan.  

Yesterday, I think it was, the lowlife was proclaiming that the Northeast USA was on the list for upcoming "events" related to that invisible brown dwarf he keeps babbling about.   So what happens?  He declares a coincidental quake in Japan as something constituting some kind of vindication of his shit-bird early warning system.

People are dead and dying and a *lot* more human tragedy and misery is about to ensue based on this natural set of disasters, yet Turdball is acting like it's something to be crowing about.  

He remains a true fucking low life.


----------



## deebee

Liability said:


> Lamorsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> To date, not a single person on here has every said:  "You know what?  I was wrong and Terral was right!".
> 
> The only people that agree with you are the people that are *like minded*.
> 
> That means every single person on this board is a "troll, shill, and idiot" as no person buys any of your claims.  You have yet to be right about any single prediction.
> 
> So why are you wasting your time here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral IS correct , and the best bit ? , the fact that non human`s like yourself will be crawling on your knees crying out " why me ? " and I will walk on past , I would not piss on you if you were on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Terral is NOT "correct."  Terral is an idiot.
> 
> Holy fucking shit.  I knew as soon as I heard about the tragic quake in Japan this morning -- and the related tsunamis -- that that low-life would be here proclaiming that the events in his dire predictions are coming to pass.  What a shit head.
> 
> Earthquakes happen.  Japan happens to be the land mass above the convergence of THREE tectonic plates.  Earthquakes are fairly common in Japan.
> 
> Yesterday, I think it was, the lowlife was proclaiming that the Northeast USA was on the list for upcoming "events" related to that invisible brown dwarf he keeps babbling about.   So what happens?  He declares a coincidental quake in Japan as something constituting some kind of vindication of his shit-bird early warning system.
> 
> People are dead and dying and a *lot* more human tragedy and misery is about to ensue based on this natural set of disasters, yet Turdball is acting like it's something to be crowing about.
> 
> He remains a true fucking low life.
Click to expand...


Liability

You have be be kidding right, It's not JUST another quake for Japan!! 

It happens to be the LARGEST quake to hit the country... what and you think that's normal too i suppose? LOL

FROM ABC NEWS - _The 8.9-magnitude earthquake which ravaged Japan and sparked a tsunami on Friday is the largest quake to ever hit the country, an Australian expert says.
_

LINK - http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/03/11/3161979.htm

OHHH BUT wait happens all the time... mehhh

You crack me up - oh oh it's just a coincidence? Damn bro - He's been saying this shit was going to happen man wake the hell up!

It's NOT just a coincidence!!!!!!!!!!!! It's happening for a reason bro.

It's pretty friggen obvious!

If it's JUST a coincidence then I MYSELF will predict a major quake to hit New York City & DC very soon... If this comes to pass then it's NOT just a coincidence..

Ok - so you heard right, I am predicting RIGHT now before it happens a major quake to hit new york and dc very soon... 

Now tell me, If this happens soon, will you put that off as a mere coincidence or will face the fact that something is NOT right here?


----------



## Terral

Hi Lia:



Liability said:


> No.  Terral is NOT "correct."  Terral is an idiot.
> 
> Holy fucking shit.  I knew as soon as I heard about the tragic quake in Japan this morning -- and the related tsunamis -- that that low-life would be here proclaiming that the events in his dire predictions are coming to pass.  What a shit head.
> 
> Earthquakes happen.  Japan happens to be the land mass above the convergence of THREE tectonic plates.  Earthquakes are fairly common in Japan ....



Denial, denial and more denial!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EzNRm-_ejA]JAPAN QUAKE - YELLOWSTONE ALERT![/ame]

Just yesterday Dutch was warning that earthquake swarms were appearing off the coast of Japan and today we see a major event. Today Dutch is warning about earthquake swarms in Yellowstone ...

One problem with the 'Terral is an idiot' thesis is that I made none of the predictions in the Opening Post or anywhere else. This is information coming in from other sources that I am merely citing as evidence that a brown dwarf is entering our inner solar system and causing these earth change events. Let us review for a moment from the updated timeline:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/158007-pole-shift-count-down-2.html#post3395327


Terral said:


> GLP.com Nibiru Event Timeline
> 
> [link to i29.photobucket.com]
> 
> *March 4* Nibiru breaks through ecliptic plane for earth change symptoms to increase. *2.261 AU *from Earth.
> 
> *March 15*  Saturn, Nibiru, Earth, Sun,  Mars, Jupiter and Uranus are in alignment  creating gravity trench for  volcano/earthquake/tidal events to escalate  (first shaking of Hopi  prophecy). *First Conjunction*. *2.1 AU* from Earth ....



The earth change symptoms have been increasing in frequency and  intensity since March 4, 2011, just like the timeline says. In four days  we reach the first conjunction and we are still in the calm before the  coming storm. Of course I hope nothing more happens, but the Internet  Seismic Readings are OFF THE CHART:

Live Internet Seismic Server

We are not talking about a few of the world Seismic Servers going black,  but they ALL appear to be going off the charts. No HAARP stations can  make these readings go off the charts. Someone has to come up with a  reason WHY these things are happening besides a HUGE object entering our  inner solar system, because I am all ears. Pull out your evidence and  show us how all of this is normal and stop throwing your pathetic stones  at Terral.

You say that these predictions were not made in the Opening Post. This is ONLY THE TIMELINE TOPIC you moron! The other topics WERE DELETED. That is why they had to be posted at GLP where at least they do not delete entire topics to serve their idiot agenda. You guys are getting only part of the story, because topics are being started elsewhere ...

 Nibiru Timeline: Nibiru/Planet X Event Timeline

What Google/NASA are hiding:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...iding-nibiru-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html

25 Symptoms of Nibiru: Twenty Five Symptoms Of Nibiru

Nibiru Safe Zones: Nibiru Safe Zones And Survival Strategies 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Nate

Liability said:


> Lamorsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> To date, not a single person on here has every said:  "You know what?  I was wrong and Terral was right!".
> 
> The only people that agree with you are the people that are *like minded*.
> 
> That means every single person on this board is a "troll, shill, and idiot" as no person buys any of your claims.  You have yet to be right about any single prediction.
> 
> So why are you wasting your time here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral IS correct , and the best bit ? , the fact that non human`s like yourself will be crawling on your knees crying out " why me ? " and I will walk on past , I would not piss on you if you were on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Terral is NOT "correct."  Terral is an idiot.
> 
> Holy fucking shit.  I knew as soon as I heard about the tragic quake in Japan this morning -- and the related tsunamis -- that that low-life would be here proclaiming that the events in his dire predictions are coming to pass.  What a shit head.
> 
> Earthquakes happen.  Japan happens to be the land mass above the convergence of THREE tectonic plates.  Earthquakes are fairly common in Japan.
> 
> Yesterday, I think it was, the lowlife was proclaiming that the Northeast USA was on the list for upcoming "events" related to that invisible brown dwarf he keeps babbling about.   So what happens?  He declares a coincidental quake in Japan as something constituting some kind of vindication of his shit-bird early warning system.
> 
> People are dead and dying and a *lot* more human tragedy and misery is about to ensue based on this natural set of disasters, yet Turdball is acting like it's something to be crowing about.
> 
> He remains a true fucking low life.
Click to expand...


This is a common trait, the doomsayers, that has spanned for generations Liability, it's sad really. I think Dr. Dawson has the best explaination for this mental issue;


> To many people, the evidence can sound suspect  a seed vault portends the apocalypse?  but belief in Earths demise is more pervasive in our society than we realize, said Lorne L. Dawson, an expert on doomsday cults and sociology professor at Ontarios University of Waterloo.
> 
> A lot of it revolves around deep frustration about the way things are, said Dawson. If you are a person who hasnt quite succeeded or won, it provides hope, inspiration, satisfaction. If you think your life doesnt mean anything, there is consolation in believing there is meaning to the overall pattern of things.
> 
> If the world ends while you are alive, then you are part of this great, grander meaning.
> 
> What in the world will happen on Dec. 21, 2012? | The Manila Bulletin Newspaper Online



It's understandable, to a point. I mean there are times where life's S.S.D.D. routine brings me down and it would be great for something to happen to shake things up a bit but usually I'll put in a movie or read a book and the moment will pass...


----------



## deebee

Nate said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamorsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral IS correct , and the best bit ? , the fact that non human`s like yourself will be crawling on your knees crying out " why me ? " and I will walk on past , I would not piss on you if you were on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Terral is NOT "correct."  Terral is an idiot.
> 
> Holy fucking shit.  I knew as soon as I heard about the tragic quake in Japan this morning -- and the related tsunamis -- that that low-life would be here proclaiming that the events in his dire predictions are coming to pass.  What a shit head.
> 
> Earthquakes happen.  Japan happens to be the land mass above the convergence of THREE tectonic plates.  Earthquakes are fairly common in Japan.
> 
> Yesterday, I think it was, the lowlife was proclaiming that the Northeast USA was on the list for upcoming "events" related to that invisible brown dwarf he keeps babbling about.   So what happens?  He declares a coincidental quake in Japan as something constituting some kind of vindication of his shit-bird early warning system.
> 
> People are dead and dying and a *lot* more human tragedy and misery is about to ensue based on this natural set of disasters, yet Turdball is acting like it's something to be crowing about.
> 
> He remains a true fucking low life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a common trait, the doomsayers, that has spanned for generations Liability, it's sad really. I think Dr. Dawson has the best explaination for this mental issue;
> 
> 
> 
> To many people, the &#8220;evidence&#8221; can sound suspect &#8211; a seed vault portends the apocalypse? &#8211; but belief in Earth&#8217;s demise is &#8220;more pervasive in our society than we realize,&#8221; said Lorne L. Dawson, an expert on doomsday cults and sociology professor at Ontario&#8217;s University of Waterloo.
> 
> &#8220;A lot of it revolves around deep frustration about the way things are,&#8221; said Dawson. &#8220;If you are a person who hasn&#8217;t quite succeeded or won, it provides hope, inspiration, satisfaction. If you think your life doesn&#8217;t mean anything, there is consolation in believing there is meaning to the overall pattern of things.&#8221;
> 
> If the world ends &#8220;while you are alive, then you are part of this great, grander meaning.&#8221;
> 
> What in the world will happen on Dec. 21, 2012? | The Manila Bulletin Newspaper Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's understandable, to a point. I mean there are times where life's S.S.D.D. routine brings me down and it would be great for something to happen to shake things up a bit but usually I'll put in a movie or read a book and the moment will pass...
Click to expand...


Sorry but i would have to disagree with that.

I am a fairly successful entrepreneur, and I'm with the doomers on this... things just don't seem right.

In fact, alot of the more successful people I know are inline with this. Most of them i know have already made plans just in case shit hits the fan... 

Good luck


----------



## Nate

deebee said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Terral is NOT "correct."  Terral is an idiot.
> 
> Holy fucking shit.  I knew as soon as I heard about the tragic quake in Japan this morning -- and the related tsunamis -- that that low-life would be here proclaiming that the events in his dire predictions are coming to pass.  What a shit head.
> 
> Earthquakes happen.  Japan happens to be the land mass above the convergence of THREE tectonic plates.  Earthquakes are fairly common in Japan.
> 
> Yesterday, I think it was, the lowlife was proclaiming that the Northeast USA was on the list for upcoming "events" related to that invisible brown dwarf he keeps babbling about.   So what happens?  He declares a coincidental quake in Japan as something constituting some kind of vindication of his shit-bird early warning system.
> 
> People are dead and dying and a *lot* more human tragedy and misery is about to ensue based on this natural set of disasters, yet Turdball is acting like it's something to be crowing about.
> 
> He remains a true fucking low life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a common trait, the doomsayers, that has spanned for generations Liability, it's sad really. I think Dr. Dawson has the best explaination for this mental issue;
> 
> 
> 
> To many people, the evidence can sound suspect  a seed vault portends the apocalypse?  but belief in Earths demise is more pervasive in our society than we realize, said Lorne L. Dawson, an expert on doomsday cults and sociology professor at Ontarios University of Waterloo.
> 
> A lot of it revolves around deep frustration about the way things are, said Dawson. If you are a person who hasnt quite succeeded or won, it provides hope, inspiration, satisfaction. If you think your life doesnt mean anything, there is consolation in believing there is meaning to the overall pattern of things.
> 
> If the world ends while you are alive, then you are part of this great, grander meaning.
> 
> What in the world will happen on Dec. 21, 2012? | The Manila Bulletin Newspaper Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's understandable, to a point. I mean there are times where life's S.S.D.D. routine brings me down and it would be great for something to happen to shake things up a bit but usually I'll put in a movie or read a book and the moment will pass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but i would have to disagree with that.
> 
> I am a fairly successful entrepreneur, and I'm with the doomers on this... things just don't seem right.
> 
> In fact, alot of the more successful people I know are inline with this. Most of them i know have already made plans just in case shit hits the fan...
> 
> Good luck
Click to expand...


It's not about ones monetary worth Deebee, it's the feeling of satisfaction. IMO we(mankind) are explorers, adventurers, inventors, philosophers, etc but we have become stagnant and people are not feeling fulfilled like many of the generations before us. People are becoming desperate for change(theres a reason a certain someone used that as a motto) so they will look as many places as they can to find that change...


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Dee:
> 
> The earth change symptoms just keep getting worse.
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the front of Google right Now
> 
> Tsunami Alert for New Zealand, the Philippines, Indonesia, Papua New Guinea, Hawaii, and others. Waves expected over the next few hours, caused by 8.9 earthquake in Japan.
> 
> It's coming.... The US will be next just wait. I have a bad feeling about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96uGr11OuRE"]West Coast Alert Tsunami Will Arrive By 7AM PST 3/11/11[/ame]
> 
> Again we shall see that the few heeded warnings and the many kicked back on their heels and did nothing to prepare for these earth change events. Those who prepared for Nibiru are in MUCH better shape than those who remained sound asleep and did nothing. The people surrounded by their survival supplies and survival buddies with a plan will do FAR better than those doing nothing. Food shortages are coming for these affected areas 'and' this is still only the very beginning of a year filled with these kinds of events that are going to get MUCH worse.  These warnings are saying to be 5 miles from the coasts. The *Nibiru Safe Zone Topic* (GLP) says to be at least 100 miles from the coasts and in some cases 200 miles.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=runmOXVSvoA"]LIve Internet Seismic Server Is Virtually Pitch Black[/ame]
> 
> This is serious stuff right here.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY45UJGY4JE"]This Can Easily Be The USA West Coast[/ame]
> 
> We still have four more days until the Sun/Earth/Nibiru Alignment/Conjunction! This is still the calm before the coming storm. Get prepped!
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


WOW!  An earthquake along the Ring of Fire....that's never happened before, oh wait, yes it has.  Major quakes like the one in Japan happen about once every 3 years.


----------



## Mini 14

Fuck it.

I just placed an order for 300 POUNDS of silver.


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for evidence, and you and your ilk can't provide it, all you provide is natural phenomenon with nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the earthquakes and volcanoes and rogue tides and animal deaths and everything else going off and you say that is nature. I am making my case for a brown dwarf entering the solar system under the NASA ELEnin Comet Psyop and I am not here to answer your questions. Make your case for something else for the benefit of these readers. I am sure you can explain how nature is doing all of these things at once from your crystal ball.
> 
> This is the Nibiru Timeline Topic anyway and the OP Timeline is wrong. I would start a new topic, but you know what would happen. Oh yeah, we cannot find that 25 Symptoms topic. That was posted at GLP (here) like the Nibiru Safe Zone topic (here). Maybe you want to ask your questions over there. ;0)
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I know you aren't here to answer questions...your too busy being a moron.


----------



## JackDan

Last night when I heard the news around 3 am, my VERY VERY first thought was damn, terral and deedee are going to be eating this shit up for breakfast big time.

Watching the news, they said nearly all the fatalities are from the tsunami, and not the eartquake.

The previously largest earthquake to hit japan was an 7.2 shaker in '96


----------



## deebee

This looks interesting...

Coincidence in timing to perhaps ?

World to see biggest full moon in two decades - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## Terral

Hi Dee:



deebee said:


> You crack me up - oh oh it's just a coincidence? Damn bro - He's been saying this shit was going to happen man wake the hell up!
> 
> It's NOT just a coincidence!!!!!!!!!!!! It's happening for a reason bro.
> 
> It's pretty friggen obvious!



Those among us who accept the 'brown dwarf' thesis can see these things escalating out of control in the very near future. We should expect all of the earth change symptoms to increase dramatically from here on out (GLP warning post).



deebee said:


> If it's JUST a coincidence then I MYSELF will predict a major quake to hit New York City & DC very soon... If this comes to pass then it's NOT just a coincidence..



Dutch as a good track record of predicting these events and he says Yellowstone is the next big seismic event.


I would watch his video and subscribe to his youtube channel and watch all of his updates. Dutch is very good.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y_2gzUv5TM"]The Pastor Does Not Even See Nibiru[/ame]

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## JackDan

These earthquakes happen every couple of years, last was chile, and before that the Sanai one in indo that killed a lot of peeps.

Well, only 5 more days until the truthers start saying the new date is september.  The super moon is on the 19th though could delay their backing off a couple days.  I pick up my new mini 14 tactical today though! With added red dot! should protect me in case they come FOR MY SILVER!


----------



## Terral

Hi Jack:



JackDan said:


> These earthquakes happen every couple of years, last was chile, and before that the Sanai one in indo that killed a lot of peeps.
> 
> Well, only 5 more days until the truthers start saying the new date is september.  The super moon is on the 19th though could delay their backing off a couple days.  I pick up my new mini 14 tactical today though! With added red dot! should protect me in case they come FOR MY SILVER!



Jack shows up just in time to pretend everything is normal. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCuC6B1MVMQ]March 11, 2011 - Earthquake ANALYSIS / UPDATE  - a GEOLOGIC RECORD SETTING DAY[/ame]

No sir. This has not happened before in recorded history and this is only the beginning. And, I have already reported that the pole shift will take place around *September 26, 2011*, which is part of the updated timeline since Feb. 20, 2011 (GLP). That is the time of the 'second conjunction' when Nibiru passes between Sun and Earth and the brown dwarf 'is' in position to wrestle polarity control from the Sun. 

Jack did not challenge me on any of the *911Truth Topics* (Challenge Post), because he is a moron without one brain cell operating in his little head. My God man, have the common sense not to continue embarrassing yourself in front of all these readers and just crawl back under that disinfo rock ...

Terral


----------



## JackDan

Terral said:


> Hi Jack:
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These earthquakes happen every couple of years, last was chile, and before that the Sanai one in indo that killed a lot of peeps.
> 
> Well, only 5 more days until the truthers start saying the new date is september.  The super moon is on the 19th though could delay their backing off a couple days.  I pick up my new mini 14 tactical today though! With added red dot! should protect me in case they come FOR MY SILVER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack shows up just in time to pretend everything is normal.
> Jack did not challenge me on any of the *911Truth Topics* usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/158521-usa-martial-law-starts-on-march-15-2011-a-4.html#post3406356"]Challenge Post[/URL]), because he is a moron without one brain cell operating in his little head. My God man, have the common sense not to continue embarrassing yourself in front of all these readers and just crawl back under that disinfo rock ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


zzzzzzzzz. dood I didn't challenge you on the 911 because I don't have the time, and it wasn't a 911 thread.  Why would anyone want to debate with someone who has tunnel vision? I can assure you that there isn't many debates you would win... with anyone.

What is embarrassing about my post you fool?  I simply stated that there have been earthquakes around the ring of fire that have been the magnitude of this one, every couple years. That is a fact. The super moon coming on march 19th, Another FACT. Weird.

For a person who claims to be god faring and religious, you are the first one to pass judgement, and your arrogance is top notch.  Doesn't seem to me like you are one to preach the teachings of the bible or any religious text for that matter.


----------



## Terral

Hi Jack:



JackDan said:


> zzzzzzzzz. dood I didn't challenge you on the 911 because I don't have the time, and it wasn't a 911 thread.



This is what Jack said:



JackDan said:


> Anyone can make a video and post it on youtube  and pretty much say that they know it all, or got a secret message, are  an expert on x10 sized jupitar objects that we can't see with a  telescope etc etc etc.  One thing in common about all these videos that  people like Terral don't notice is that they LACK references and  scientific fact ... I have researched some conspiracy theories on my own and pretty much they are all pretty far fetched.



JackDan is making the claim that my work LACKS references and scientific fact, but he has researched some conspiracy theories on his own. I suppose that makes Jack an expert! Those are some big claims indeed. Okay, so I challenged the new guy to make his case:



Terral said:


> Here is a challenge: I will give you links to my  911Truth Topics and you 'quote >>' something and prove my case  wrong using whatever JackDan thinks is credible evidence.
> 
> This Is What Happened On 9/11
> Govt Documentation Proves 9/11 Inside Job
> Flight 93/Shanksville
> Flight 77/Pentagon
> WTC-7 Controlled Demolition
> 
> That is just five topics of many and Toro can tell you there are a LOT  more where that came from and that is only on this Board ...



Okay hotshot, start debunking or have the common sense to shut up. Errr, okay then. Just play the idiot troll like the others. Good grief ...


We have more action in Indonesia.

Terral


----------



## deebee

Oh some more action in RUSSIA

Volcano went off same time as Indonisa ! 

HMmmm everything is fine though - it was just a coincidence  LOL yeah right!

Google Translate


----------



## Terral

Hi Babajr:



babajr said:


> Is the first conjunction happening on March 15th? And then the second one is on Sept. 26?



Yes. The third conjunction is on Nov. 22, 2011, as explained in the GLP Event Timeline. 

*Nibiru Timeline:* Nibiru/Planet X Event Timeline

*What Google/NASA are hiding:* http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...iding-nibiru-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html

*25 Symptoms of Nibiru:* Twenty Five Symptoms Of Nibiru

*Nibiru Safe Zones:* Nibiru Safe Zones And Survival Strategies 

Everything is based upon the NASA ELEnin Comet being a brown dwarf that is bringing a massive gravity well into our inner solar system to cause all of these earth changes that are beginning to escalate out of control.

Maybe some of you missed the fact that we had an ELENin, Earth and Sun alignment last year in February.


This year the alignment is March 15, 2011. This is not the pole shift, but is a shaking.


Look for more of this to come ...

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Dee:



deebee said:


> Oh some more action in RUSSIA
> 
> Volcano went off same time as Indonisa !
> 
> HMmmm everything is fine though - it was just a coincidence  LOL yeah right!
> 
> Google Translate




Check out Japan's volcano erupting:


Terral


----------



## deebee

Where's the naysayers ? LOL


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> Where's the naysayers ? LOL


you guys are still fucking NUTZ
none of this has anything to do with your imaginary brown dwarf


----------



## deebee

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the naysayers ? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are still fucking NUTZ
> none of this has anything to do with your imaginary brown dwarf
Click to expand...


I think your going to be very shocked sometime in the near future...


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the naysayers ? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are still fucking NUTZ
> none of this has anything to do with your imaginary brown dwarf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your going to be very shocked sometime in the near future...
Click to expand...

i highly doubt it


----------



## deebee

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are still fucking NUTZ
> none of this has anything to do with your imaginary brown dwarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your going to be very shocked sometime in the near future...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i highly doubt it
Click to expand...


rightttttttt 

Oh well... i dont think it's gonna be too long until the New York City Quake hits... If your aroudn that area you may want to get the hell outta dodge.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Open question to the "dwarfers" in this thread.

Did the brown dwarf cause all of these other fatal earthquakes too???







If it did, that little fucker sure likes visiting earth.

And really hates the Japanese because they won't *BUY SILVER!!!!!!!*


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your going to be very shocked sometime in the near future...
> 
> 
> 
> i highly doubt it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rightttttttt
> 
> Oh well... i dont think it's gonna be too long until the New York City Quake hits... If your aroudn that area you may want to get the hell outta dodge.
Click to expand...

NYC quake????


please do tell, when is this supposed to happen?


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i highly doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightttttttt
> 
> Oh well... i dont think it's gonna be too long until the New York City Quake hits... If your aroudn that area you may want to get the hell outta dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NYC quake????
> 
> 
> please do tell, when is this supposed to happen?
Click to expand...


When the invisible brown dwarf exerts its massive gravity well influence over the major convergence of tectonic plates undergirding the NYC metro area.  Sure, sure.  There is no convergence of major tectonic plates undergirding the NYC metro area --

yet.

But Nibiru is a powerful invisible motherfucker.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> rightttttttt
> 
> Oh well... i dont think it's gonna be too long until the New York City Quake hits... If your aroudn that area you may want to get the hell outta dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> NYC quake????
> 
> 
> please do tell, when is this supposed to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the invisible brown dwarf exerts its massive gravity well influence over the major convergence of tectonic plates undergirding the NYC metro area.  Sure, sure.  There is no convergence of major tectonic plates undergirding the NYC metro area --
> 
> yet.
> 
> But Nibiru is a powerful invisible motherfucker.
Click to expand...

plate tectonics are a bitch, i know


----------



## deebee

LOL you trolls are so funny 

Hanging on to every last bit of denial you have...

Don't worry you'll see the NYC quake soon... I can assure you my troll friends.


----------



## DiveCon

deebee said:


> LOL you trolls are so funny
> 
> Hanging on to every last bit of denial you have...
> 
> Don't worry you'll see the NYC quake soon... I can assure you my troll friends.


yes, we know, those darn plate tectonics are meaningless


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Liability

deebee said:


> LOL you trolls are so funny
> 
> Hanging on to every last bit of denial you have...
> 
> Don't worry you'll see the NYC quake soon... I can assure you my troll friends.



The Nibiruian trolls are an active lot.


----------



## Terral

Hi Lia:



Liability said:


> The Nibiruian trolls are an active lot.



You can say that two times.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc407yjx4mI"]This Guy Does Not Even See Nibiru Coming[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk6q4stRY8Q"]This Reactor Could Blow![/ame]

Brown Dwarf Explains So Many Unanswered Questions

Terral


----------



## minor deity

Terral, I've been following your posts and youtubes for a short while. I think you're on to something. Thanks for trying to warn us in spite of the haters. You go girl.


----------



## DiveCon

minor deity said:


> Terral, I've been following your posts and youtubes for a short while. I think you're on to something. Thanks for trying to warn us in spite of the haters. You go girl.


please tell me this is sarcasm


----------



## Terral

Hi Minor:



minor deity said:


> Terral, I've been following your posts and youtubes for a short while. I think you're on to something. Thanks for trying to warn us in spite of the haters. You go girl.



I am perhaps the most thick-skinned hardcore survivalist you will meet (no girl), but thank you for the kind words. What these idiot trolls fail to realize is that I get ten messages of thanks for every idiot comment they make and lots of requests for Nibiru Safe Zone information from around the world. Owners of other Message Boards join up and make no posts, but ask me to please post information on their Board. ;0)

PS. Using all my truth investigator skills and examining all the evidence very carefully through all the tentacles winding in and out and through everything, there is only one answer that explains everything and there seems to be a very large object (between Sun mass and Jupiter mass) approaching our inner solar system using the ELEnin Comet orbit/flight path. 

http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/sbdb.cgi?sstr=elenin;orb=1;cov=1;log=0;cad=1#cad

That gives us the *Timeline* (link) from the *Symptoms* (link) for determining *Safe Zones* (link) to reveal what *Google/NASA/World Govt Are Hiding* (link). Hyperinflation is coming for gas, food and everything, but the house you live in with be worth nothing, because Rothschild has siphoned off your wealth using his privately-owned central banks like the Federal Reserve and IMF and most all of them. Now that the House of Rothschild and the Families have your wealth, they are crashing the entire system and preparing to lead you into WW3, so he can finance all sides and siphon off your wealth again and again and again like his lot have done from the beginning through his father the serpent (the son of man knows him intimately). This is the #1 Reason presented as proof that *the USA should be utterly destroyed* (link). My Uncle Jack handed me a copy of *None Dare Call It Conspiracy* by Gary Allen (free) in the mid 1970's and I have been awake since a teenager in high school. The oil barons played this Peak Oil game in the mid 1970's and the sheeple fall for their trickery every time like idiots. The USA is going to be split down the middle and be known to the end of the age as the Coastlands. But we have already had these conversations (Warning Posts). Let the haters keep their panties in a wad all they want. Their whining adds spice to the deliberations. 


BTW, Japan has three nuclear reactors trying to melt down. Try to imagine if they get hit by more quakes ...

Terral


----------



## minor deity

DiveCon said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral, I've been following your posts and youtubes for a short while. I think you're on to something. Thanks for trying to warn us in spite of the haters. You go girl.
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me this is sarcasm
Click to expand...


I just saw a report on the net that there really is a brown dwarf, and it's in you pants dickhead hahahaha


----------



## DiveCon

minor deity said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral, I've been following your posts and youtubes for a short while. I think you're on to something. Thanks for trying to warn us in spite of the haters. You go girl.
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me this is sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just saw a report on the net that there really is a brown dwarf, and it's in you pants dickhead hahahaha
Click to expand...

ah, the troll comes out
LOL


----------



## minor deity

Terral said:


> Hi Minor:
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral, I've been following your posts and youtubes for a short while. I think you're on to something. Thanks for trying to warn us in spite of the haters. You go girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am perhaps the most thick-skinned hardcore survivalist you will meet (no girl),
> Terral
Click to expand...


Sorry I assumed you were female. I sent a couple of vids you posted to friends. They're kind of quite now. 

I keep thinking lately about the bible story of Noahs ark. During the time it took Noah to build the ark People would gather each day and make fun of him for building a boat so far away from the water. By the time they found out Noah wasn't carzy after all, it was too late and they all died. A lot people died today.


----------



## minor deity

DiveCon said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me this is sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a report on the net that there really is a brown dwarf, and it's in you pants dickhead hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, the troll comes out
> LOL
Click to expand...


out of you pants you mean lol.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Wait, we are now comparing terral to Noah?





Excuse me while I go have a double.....


----------



## Sheldon

minor deity said:


> Terral, I've been following your posts and youtubes for a short while. I think you're on to something. Thanks for trying to warn us in spite of the haters. You go girl.


----------



## minor deity

SFC Ollie said:


> Wait, we are now comparing terral to Noah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I go have a double.....



You're not important enough for anyone to worry about what you think me thinks


----------



## minor deity

So far I've yet to see one independent person verify they've actually seen elenin with their own eyes. With all the interest there seems to be I would think there's a lot of people looking.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

You trolls and shills need to straighten up and look at what you are doing. Think about it: I have been sending warnings out to beat the band and this place has someone deleting topics. Right this moment you need to look at what is going on in the lives of these people:



If these people would have heeded the warning to do these things, then nobody need perish.

Nibiru Safe Zones:



> 1. Move 100+ miles from the coasts.
> 2. Move 200 feet above sea level.
> 3. Move away from volcanoes and super volcanoes like Yellowstone in northwestern USA.
> 4. Move away from earthquake/seismic/avalanche/fault zones like the New Madrid Fault Zone in central USA.
> 5. Move away from dams that will break.
> 6. New Madrid pops and the Mississippi River Valley up to lake Michigan will be shaken to mud and washed away.
> 7. Move away from nuclear power plants to become compromised.
> 8.  Move away from too high elevations amid magnetosphere/atmospheric  fluctuations leading to solar radiation exposure. Lower elevations under  more atmosphere provide more protection from solar radiation.
> 9. Move away from large population areas where food riots will escalate into chaos and mayhem.
> 10. Join into survival groups with people of like mind that have survival supplies, gear and guns to protect them.
> 11. Develop a survival strategy by selecting the optimum bug out location near a water supply, fertile land for planting seeds.
> 12. The very best survival location is inside a sturdy cave/cavern.
> 13. Bait and trap your food rather than hunt. That brings animals to you rather than chasing them to other areas.



Right down the list we will check off names of people who heeded these warnings against those who remain asleep and those who listen to trolls and idiots who have no case for the evidence; and could not build a case to save their combined sorry azz souls. The son of man will take great pleasure and positioning those sons in appropriate quarters in the lake of fire forever and ever and ever to the ages of the ages 'and' each of their victims will visit them and see their nakedness, shame, humiliation with God's wrath and condemnation upon each and every one of them to the infinite degree. 

These kinds of catastrophes are just getting started. We have not seen Yellowstone pop yet (map).  Yep, the coastline is about to get much larger.

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

yes, because we've never had earth quakes and tsunami's before


----------



## SFC Ollie

minor deity said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, we are now comparing terral to Noah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I go have a double.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not important enough for anyone to worry about what you think me thinks
Click to expand...


And you think I give a royal fuck what you think?


----------



## minor deity

I have to agree that things are just getting started. The game is new.

When there's a forest fire all the animals forget their rivalry's and run alongside of each other in their panic. In my case it's going to be hard not to take the opportunity to pick off a few rats along the way just for the fun of it.


----------



## minor deity

SFC Ollie said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, we are now comparing terral to Noah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I go have a double.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not important enough for anyone to worry about what you think me thinks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you think I give a royal fuck what you think?
Click to expand...


obviously you do.


----------



## Terral

Hi Minor:



minor deity said:


> So far I've yet to see one independent person verify they've actually seen elenin with their own eyes. With all the interest there seems to be I would think there's a lot of people looking.



First of all, this post (link) explains why you cannot see Nibiru. Try to think this through: If a man using an 18-inch telescope could see any comet in December of 2010 'and' that comet is on an inbound trajectory for an orbit around the Sun, in the direction of earth ... 

JPL Small-Body Database Browser

... then by now everyone with a telescope should be able to see something. The problem is that nobody sees anything but stars in the distance, because the light is being bent into a massive gravity well; so you see the stars in the distance. So how did this fictional Leonid ELEnin Russian see something if you cannot see something now? The answer is that the Russian is fiction and the ELE in his name is code for Extinction-Level Event. 

This brown dwarf is super cold and only a few degrees above absolute zero from the release of protons like our sun releases hydrogen/helium energy. That means the underdeveloped star absorbs light like a kid eating candy. Put the massive gravity well with the super-cold temperature and Nibiru has a cloak of invisibility. The dwarf star will become visible when sufficiently exposed to the solar winds, if the ELEnin = Nibiru thesis holds true. The earth change events are intensifying right on schedule, which means so far it looks like we have a brown dwarf inbound to pass just 21.57 million miles from Earth on Oct. 17, 2011. By that time the whole world will be churning with volcanic magma spewing from between the tectonic plates and out all the volcanoes and into all of those nice underground bunkers with the Bankster Elites and their lot. 

Maybe the USA does deserve to be cut in two, but these super-elite monsters deserve far worse. 

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

This Japan story has the potential to get really really bad and very fast.


These earth change events are just getting started and this situation is ready to blow into nuclear disaster. 

Terral


----------



## minor deity

Terral said:


> Hi Minor:
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've yet to see one independent person verify they've actually seen elenin with their own eyes. With all the interest there seems to be I would think there's a lot of people looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, this post  explains why you cannot see Nibiru.  Terral
Click to expand...


I'm hip mac daddy. I'm just not yet convinced any of us really know the complete picture, but regardless of what's really going on one things for sure, the official story has a lot of problems.

Whenever anyone gets on the Internet and points out valid discrepancy's spooks come out of the wood work to, not argue a different point of view, but instead to make personal attacks on the poster. I see it over and over. It's typical communist methodology.


----------



## Obamerican

minor deity said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Minor:
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral, I've been following your posts and youtubes for a short while. I think you're on to something. Thanks for trying to warn us in spite of the haters. You go girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am perhaps the most thick-skinned hardcore survivalist you will meet (no girl),
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I assumed you were female. I sent a couple of vids you posted to friends. *They're kind of quite now. *What the fuck does this mean?
> 
> I keep thinking lately about the bible story of Noahs ark. During the time it took Noah to build the ark People would gather each day and make fun of him for building a boat so far away from the water. By the time they found out Noah wasn't carzy after all, it was too late and they all died. A lot people died today.
Click to expand...

And Noah is dead. What's your point?


----------



## Obamerican

minor deity said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Minor:
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've yet to see one independent person verify they've actually seen elenin with their own eyes. With all the interest there seems to be I would think there's a lot of people looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, this post  explains why you cannot see Nibiru.  Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hip mac daddy. I'm just not yet convinced any of us really know the complete picture, but regardless of what's really going on one things for sure, the official story has a lot of problems.
> 
> Whenever anyone gets on the Internet and points out valid discrepancy's spooks come out of the wood work to, not argue a different point of view, but instead to make personal attacks on the poster. I see it over and over. It's typical communist methodology.
Click to expand...

And when an idiot posts stupid unsubstantiated "theories" idiots like YOU come out to back them. Back in your hole, loser. Fucking sock.


----------



## minor deity

Obamerican said:


> And Noah is dead. What's your point?



Let me spell it out for you idiot. I know you're an idiot because of your name. 

He died of old age. Everyone else drowned.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:




Now this is earth changes.

Terral


----------



## minor deity

The water pushed 3 miles inland.


----------



## DiveCon

still no brown dwarf in sight


----------



## minor deity

There's been a lot of quakes in Arkansas lately.


----------



## minor deity

DiveCon said:


> still no brown dwarf in sight



Did you check inside you diaper?


----------



## Terral

Hi Minor:



minor deity said:


> The water pushed 3 miles inland.



The people had better move back 100 miles and 200 feet above sea level. This stuff is just warming up, because the brown dwarf is still 2+ AU from Earth or more than 180 million miles. More and more molten magma is being drawn to the surface each time our planet rotates and Nibiru gets 2 million miles nearer each time to get a better grip. Nibiru gravitational influence is growing by squares of the shrinking distance, which is why the earth change events are intensifying. 

The northwestern USA looks like the place where the quake swarms are happening. We shall see.

Terral


----------



## minor deity

DiveCon said:


> still no brown dwarf in sight



The reason you still can't get a girl is because when I told you to put a potato in your pants I meant in the front.


----------



## DiveCon

minor deity said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> still no brown dwarf in sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason you still can't get a girl is because when I told you to put a potato in your pants I meant in the front.
Click to expand...

dipshit


----------



## minor deity

DiveCon said:


> still no brown dwarf in sight



What do you call that thing in your hand? lol


----------



## DiveCon

minor deity said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> still no brown dwarf in sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call that thing in your hand? lol
Click to expand...

your peabrain


----------



## Obamerican

minor deity said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Noah is dead. What's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me spell it out for you idiot. I know you're an idiot because of your name.
> 
> He died of old age. Everyone else drowned.
Click to expand...

My "name" is to make fun of someone else, asshole. YOU are the newbie here and you can go fuck yourself, sock.

Obama is a cocksucker and you don't even have the courtesy to give a reach around.

Your "jesus" is a fairy tale. The end of the world has NOTHING to do with your "bible". Shit happens. Get over it, bitch.


----------



## Meister

Obamerican said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Noah is dead. What's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me spell it out for you idiot. I know you're an idiot because of your name.
> 
> He died of old age. Everyone else drowned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My "name" is to make fun of someone else, asshole. YOU are the newbie here and you can go fuck yourself, sock.
> 
> Obama is a cocksucker and you don't even have the courtesy to give a reach around.
> 
> Your "jesus" is a fairy tale. The end of the world has NOTHING to do with your "bible". Shit happens. Get over it, bitch.
Click to expand...


minor deity is not a sock.


----------



## minor deity

Obamerican said:


> Obama is a cocksucker



Sorry I may have misjudged you. I take back what I said.


----------



## Obamerican

minor deity said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a cocksucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I may have misjudged you. I take back what I said.
Click to expand...

Sorry if I attacked you. You're not a sock?


----------



## minor deity

Obamerican said:


> Sorry if I attacked you. You're not a sock?



It's all cool, I come in Peace..


----------



## minor deity

The reason I came here is because a couple of weeks ago I saw a youtube post by username Terral03 saying on 3/11-3/15 there would be a *big* quake somewhere. Of course quakes happen everyday, but not 9.1, and not on command.

It might turn out to be nothing, but I got my eye on you.


----------



## dilloduck

minor deity said:


> The reason I came here is because a couple of weeks ago I saw a youtube post by username Terral03 saying on 3/11-3/15 there would be a *big* quake somewhere. Of course quakes happen everyday, but not 9.1, and not on command.
> 
> It might turn out to be nothing, but I got my eye on you.



oh no----please don't give Terral the idea someone is watching him.


----------



## minor deity

dilloduck said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I came here is because a couple of weeks ago I saw a youtube post by username Terral03 saying on 3/11-3/15 there would be a *big* quake somewhere. Of course quakes happen everyday, but not 9.1, and not on command.
> 
> It might turn out to be nothing, but I got my eye on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh no----please don't give Terral the idea someone is watching him.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure he's being attacked by a few is because he's being watched by many. If nobody was watching he wouldn't be worth attacking.


----------



## DiveCon

minor deity said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I came here is because a couple of weeks ago I saw a youtube post by username Terral03 saying on 3/11-3/15 there would be a *big* quake somewhere. Of course quakes happen everyday, but not 9.1, and not on command.
> 
> It might turn out to be nothing, but I got my eye on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh no----please don't give Terral the idea someone is watching him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's being attacked by a few is because he's being watched by many. If nobody was watching he wouldn't be worth attacking.
Click to expand...

about every 6 months terral has a new doomsday theory
LOL
and when that time passes he makes up another
you should check out the compilation thread of his conspiracies


----------



## deebee

minor deity said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a cocksucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I may have misjudged you. I take back what I said.
Click to expand...


Welcome to the board minor, as you can see there are many childish people here but try to ignore them, they add 0 value to this discussion.

Of course you are one that is awake and can see the earth changes happening at an increasing rate.

It's going to be a very interesting year ahead.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

From what I can tell early on this Saturday morning, areas of Japan have been reclaimed by the ocean; or so it seems.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXx89iw7CiM"]Entire Cities Sunk Japan[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrgbQszCM5M"]Scientist speaks about Japan - 'CHERNOBYL TYPE DISASTER' - march 12, 2011 - prepare now[/ame] 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO_2CiDPkA0"]Explosion At Nuclear Plant: This Is Getting Very Serious[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7hhN8qsgNM"]INTERNATIONAL ALERT! NUCLEAR PLANET HAS FULLY EXPLODED! TAKE COVER SOON[/ame]

You people in the upper northwestern USA and Canada might want to take some nuclear fallout precautions. The word is to be careful about moisture exposure in the form of rain and snow. Dutch monitors the weather and jet stream and will issue alerts as the information becomes available.

http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml

BTW, most of the the seismic servers around the globe are still in the black. This looks like a drum roll leading up to an 'event.' March 15, 2011 is still our first conjunction that many world governments are worried about and Japan sits at the intersection of three tectonic plates.

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=267e1c3Z1XQ"]Amazing Earthquake Liquifaction Caught On Video[/ame]

This video shows how the ocean is steadily reclaiming the land. This is earth changes right before our eyes.


Japan News Updates say more than 1000 dead and 600 missing so far.

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> This video shows how the ocean is steadily reclaiming the land. This is earth changes right before our eyes.
> Terral


Just like it has for the last 4.5 billion years.
Mad Scientist


----------



## Mini 14

Wait a minute........

I bought 300 pounds of silver on Monday.......

but.....

Who the fuck am I going to sell it to next Friday?!?!?!?!?

Screw this!!!

I'm investing in a case of Old Forester and waiting for the Endeavor to come and pick me up.


----------



## Terral

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Just like it has for the last 4.5 billion years.
> Mad Scientist



Yeah, yeah. This is all normal. Nothing to see here. We have three days to the Sun/Earth/Brown Dwarf Conjunction/Alignment saying this stuff has just started. The people living in the northwestern USA and Canada need to pay close attention to the developing story in Japan. That place is just one more good quake from becoming a real disaster. 

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> Hi Mad:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like it has for the last 4.5 billion years.
> Mad Scientist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah. This is all normal. Nothing to see here. We have three days to the Sun/Earth/Brown Dwarf Conjunction/Alignment saying this stuff has just started. The people living in the northwestern USA and Canada need to pay close attention to the developing story in Japan. That place is just one more good quake from becoming a real disaster.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah. it IS all normal. And I'm certain much more devastating earthquakes have happened in the distant past yet we survived. Instead of emphasizing death and destruction you should focus on the survival of our species? 

The earth still rotates and it will *continue* to rotate, just maybe on a *slightly* different axis.

Gotta' give you props though Terral, you *did* call out Robert A.M. Stephens as a troll long before everyone else.


----------



## Terral

Hi Mad with DiveCon Man mentioned:



Mad Scientist said:


> Yeah yeah. it IS all normal. And I'm certain much more devastating earthquakes have happened in the distant past yet we survived. Instead of emphasizing death and destruction you should focus on the survival of our species?



The point is that these earth change events are coming with greater frequency and intensity, just like the updated Nibiru Timeline says. Now we have the moon coming to perigee and *the nearest position to the Earth in almost two decades* (story), which also draws molten magma to the surface to lubricate the joints between the tectonic plates, which is causing the seismic servers to turn black:

Live Internet Seismic Server

Now I know the Mad Scientist is a reasonably intelligence man, even if we have our differences of opinion about what the evidence is saying, but how do you explain the world seismic servers showing these extreme readings all over the world at the same time?  



Mad Scientist said:


> The earth still rotates and it will *continue* to rotate, just maybe on a *slightly* different axis.



We are still three days 'before' the March 15, 2011 first conjunction/alignment of the ELEnin Comet that many (like me) believe is a brown dwarf that is causing all of these related earth change events. The moon is swinging around in orbit to create great gravitational stresses on our planet 'and' at the same time that this mystery object is also coming into alignment!!!! 



Mad Scientist said:


> Gotta' give you props though Terral, you *did* call out Robert A.M. Stephens as a troll long before everyone else.



Robert Stephens was more of a Govt shill than a troll like Diver and his band of idiots that frequent this USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum. That is why he used the NASA avatar and tried to build 'all is normal' and 'all is very normal' cases that were contradictory to the growing earth change evidence. All I know is the *earth change symptoms* (link) kicked up a notch starting March 4, 2011 and have been increasing in intensity, just like the timeline says.

The evidence says March is going to be a rough month for the earth and this stuff has only getting started. 

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTS_vu519tI"]Dutch Shows What Happened In Japan And What Is To Come[/ame]

The reason we are seeing lulls between the storms is because the volcanic magma is lubricating the tectonic joints, which means less friction in the short term in anticipation of something bigger. Dutch called the big one in Japan and he is saying that the quake swarms are building up in the same area like before the big quake!

Real-time Magnetosphere Simulation

This link shows you the magnetosphere that is fluctuating wildly, which is another symptom of Nibiru coming nearer and nearer every day. The quiet in the Northwestern USA is a troubling sign!!!! All of those previous quake swarms were allowing the release of the buildup of pressure, but the quiet means the pressure is building towards an 'event.' The longer this situation builds means the bigger the event, so be on the lookout. Dutch is pretty good and pointing out the next trouble location and his finger is on the NW USA.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgZlUhuKMHo"]This City Appears Washed Away And Reclaimed By Ocean[/ame]


Terral


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Mad with DiveCon Man mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah. it IS all normal. And I'm certain much more devastating earthquakes have happened in the distant past yet we survived. Instead of emphasizing death and destruction you should focus on the survival of our species?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that these earth change events are coming with greater frequency and intensity, just like the updated Nibiru Timeline says. Now we have the moon coming to perigee and *the nearest position to the Earth in almost two decades* (story), which also draws molten magma to the surface to lubricate the joints between the tectonic plates, which is causing the seismic servers to turn black:
> 
> Live Internet Seismic Server
> 
> Now I know the Mad Scientist is a reasonably intelligence man, even if we have our differences of opinion about what the evidence is saying, but how do you explain the world seismic servers showing these extreme readings all over the world at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The earth still rotates and it will *continue* to rotate, just maybe on a *slightly* different axis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are still three days 'before' the March 15, 2011 first conjunction/alignment of the ELEnin Comet that many (like me) believe is a brown dwarf that is causing all of these related earth change events. The moon is swinging around in orbit to create great gravitational stresses on our planet 'and' at the same time that this mystery object is also coming into alignment!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta' give you props though Terral, you *did* call out Robert A.M. Stephens as a troll long before everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert Stephens was more of a Govt shill than a troll like Diver and his band of idiots that frequent this USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum. That is why he used the NASA avatar and tried to build 'all is normal' and 'all is very normal' cases that were contradictory to the growing earth change evidence. All I know is the *earth change symptoms* (link) kicked up a notch starting March 4, 2011 and have been increasing in intensity, just like the timeline says.
> 
> The evidence says March is going to be a rough month for the earth and this stuff has only getting started.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


May 21, 2011.....May 21, 2011


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> May 21, 2011.....May 21, 2011



I have no clue as to what this means, but others are sending out warnings about cataclysmic events for this coming year!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtYiPG6Sw5I"]2011 Polar Shift[/ame]

E.Nikkei.com Story



> Sunday, March 13, 2011
> *Meltdown Caused Nuke Plant Explosion: Safety Body*
> 
> TOKYO (Nikkei)--The Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency (NISA)  said Saturday afternoon the explosion at the Fukushima No. 1 nuclear  plant could only have been caused by a meltdown of the reactor core.
> 
> The same day, Tokyo Electric Power Co. (9501),  which runs the plant, began to flood the damaged reactor with seawater  to cool it down, resorting to measures that could rust the reactor and  force the utility to scrap it.
> 
> Cesium and iodine, by-products of nuclear fission, were detected  around the plant, which would make the explosion the worst accident in  the roughly 50-year history of Japanese nuclear power generation.
> 
> An explosion was heard near the plant's No. 1 reactor about 3:30  p.m. and plumes of white smoke went up 10 minutes later.  The ceiling  of the building housing the reactor collapsed, according to information  obtained by Fukushima prefectural authorities.
> 
> At a news conference Saturday night, Chief Cabinet Secretary  Yukio Edano discounted the possibility of a significant leak of  radioactive material from the accident.  "The walls of the building  containing the reactor were destroyed, meaning that the metal container  encasing the reactor did not explode," Edano said.
> 
> The amount of radiation detected inside the plant after 4:00  p.m. slightly exceeded the dose people can safely receive in a year,  according to information obtained by the Fukushima prefectural  government.
> 
> The No. 1 reactor shut down automatically soon after a massive  earthquake hit the area Friday, but its emergency core cooling system  failed to cool the reactor's core sufficiently.
> 
> NISA is affiliated with the Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry.


Terral


----------



## Meister

I know you have no idea what it means, terrel.  Because, that date actual has some facts...not from your youtube freak friends.
That is the day that the Earth, Moon and Sun line up to actually have some pull on the Earth.  Carry on with your "conspiracy"


----------



## minor deity

One question I have about the nuclear power plant disaster that I haven't seen addressed yet,

there were two large diesel backup generators. Both were apparently operational and in fact working as designed when suddenly they stopped in mid operation. Why?


----------



## Liability

minor deity said:


> One question I have about the nuclear power plant disaster that I haven't seen addressed yet,
> 
> there were two large diesel backup generators. Both were apparently operational and in fact working as designed when suddenly they stopped in mid operation. Why?



MAJOR Earthquakes cause physical damage.

Japan had just suffered a MAJOR Earthquake.  

It was all the papers.


----------



## minor deity

Meister said:


> I know you have no idea what it means, terrel.  Because, that date actual has some facts...not from your youtube freak friends.
> That is the day that the Earth, Moon and Sun line up to actually have some pull on the Earth.  Carry on with your "conspiracy"



Doesn't basically the same thing happen once every month?


----------



## Meister

Liability said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question I have about the nuclear power plant disaster that I haven't seen addressed yet,
> 
> there were two large diesel backup generators. Both were apparently operational and in fact working as designed when suddenly they stopped in mid operation. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJOR Earthquakes cause physical damage.
> 
> Japan had just suffered a MAJOR Earthquake.
> 
> It was all the papers.
Click to expand...


I think he was talking about after the earthquake, Liablility.  I haven't heard anything on this.


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have no idea what it means, terrel.  Because, that date actual has some facts...not from your youtube freak friends.
> That is the day that the Earth, Moon and Sun line up to actually have some pull on the Earth.  Carry on with your "conspiracy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't basically the same thing happen once every month?
Click to expand...


This is the closest the moon has been in a long time to Earth with the Sun being aligned.  Many of the conspiracy theorists think that May 21 is the end of time on Earth. 
At least this conspiracy has some scientific facts to back up their claim.


----------



## minor deity

Liability said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question I have about the nuclear power plant disaster that I haven't seen addressed yet,
> 
> there were two large diesel backup generators. Both were apparently operational and in fact working as designed when suddenly they stopped in mid operation. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJOR Earthquakes cause physical damage.
> 
> Japan had just suffered a MAJOR Earthquake.
> 
> It was all the papers.
Click to expand...


This is true but since they were both reported to be operating after the quake it can be assumed they survived the initial shock. In addition to that, it's highly likely these were very heavy duty pieces of equipment with jobs so important that failure was not an option. Nuclear power plants are supposed to be designed to withstand a direct hit from a 747. At least that's what they said about the one by my house.


----------



## Liability

minor deity said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question I have about the nuclear power plant disaster that I haven't seen addressed yet,
> 
> there were two large diesel backup generators. Both were apparently operational and in fact working as designed when suddenly they stopped in mid operation. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJOR Earthquakes cause physical damage.
> 
> Japan had just suffered a MAJOR Earthquake.
> 
> It was all the papers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true but since they were both reported to be operating after the quake it can be assumed they survived the initial shock. In addition to that, it's highly likely these were very heavy duty pieces of equipment with jobs so important that failure was not an option. Nuclear power plants are supposed to be designed to withstand a direct hit from a 747. At least that's what they said about the one by my house.
Click to expand...


Things that operate after a major earthquake may still be damaged.  And a DELAYED failure associated with the damage from a quake would not be unexpected.  Plus, there were significant AFTERshocks.

The failure of the generators _*could*_ be a plot from the extra-terrestrials inhabiting Niribu's Planet X being put into effect.  Some things CAN be explained by conspiracy theories, after all.

But the general rule of thumb is, the simplest and most obvious explanation is most often the right one.  And the simplest and most obvious explanation for the failure of those generators after a MAJOR Earthquake and its aftershocks is PROBABLY found in the connection between the quakes and the damages quakes cause.


----------



## Terral

Hi minor:



minor deity said:


> This is true but since they were both reported to be operating after the quake it can be assumed they survived the initial shock. In addition to that, it's highly likely these were very heavy duty pieces of equipment with jobs so important that failure was not an option. Nuclear power plants are supposed to be designed to withstand a direct hit from a 747. At least that's what they said about the one by my house.



Dutch has just released the information that the owners of the nuclear power plant confirm a meltdown is taking place:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRU5fCnR9YQ"]11am CST - Japan Fukushima plant .. core melt! ALERT! [/ame]



> *****(twitter@caribnews)&#65279; NHK World: The owner of Fukushima 1 nuclear  power plant has announced *a meltdown is occurring at the plant******


The quake swarms are continuing to escalate in the region of Japan where three major tectonic plates intersect (pic). We could very well be looking at a major nuclear catastrophic event of Biblical proportions taking shape right before our eyes.

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> I know you have no idea what it means, terrel.  Because, that date actual has some facts...not from your youtube freak friends.
> That is the day that the Earth, Moon and Sun line up to actually have some pull on the Earth.  Carry on with your "conspiracy"



Think about what you are saying: We have been watching quake swarms turn into events over the last week with volcanoes erupting more frequently and with stronger intensity 'and' the moon is coming to the nearest position and perigee on the 19th of March!!! We have the Sun/Earth/Dwarf alignment on the 15th of March!!! The situation in Japan is trying to explode and it is not like we have just passed these critical alignments, but ... they ... are ... still ... coming in the very near future. 

Anybody living near the coasts or near a seismic zone or a nuclear plant or a dam must have contingency plans in case these major events come home to roost near you! I have already headed for the hills, because it looks to me like the crap is going to meet the fan sometime around March 15, 2011 and then we still have four days until the moon event on the 19th. If the crap does not hit the fan this month, then I will be very surprised; but relieved none the less. I keep seeing reports that get scarier by the minute ...

Terral


----------



## minor deity

Liability said:


> Things that operate after a major earthquake may still be damaged.  And a DELAYED failure associated with the damage from a quake would not be unexpected.  Plus, there were significant AFTERshocks.
> 
> The failure of the generators _*could*_ be a plot from the extra-terrestrials inhabiting Niribu's Planet X being put into effect.  Some things CAN be explained by conspiracy theories, after all.
> 
> But the general rule of thumb is, the simplest and most obvious explanation is most often the right one.  And the simplest and most obvious explanation for the failure of those generators after a MAJOR Earthquake and its aftershocks is PROBABLY found in the connection between the quakes and the damages quakes cause.



Like you say, the failure may have been caused by physical damage, that just happened to happen to two generators at the same time. If that's the case it's just a matter of poor design and will be obvious. I would be more suspicious of an internal electrical problem that caused the falure. If that's the case one generator is possible, two generators at the same time, unlikely.


----------



## minor deity

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have no idea what it means, terrel.  Because, that date actual has some facts...not from your youtube freak friends.
> That is the day that the Earth, Moon and Sun line up to actually have some pull on the Earth.  Carry on with your "conspiracy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about what you are saying: We have been watching quake swarms turn into events over the last week with volcanoes erupting more frequently and with stronger intensity 'and' the moon is coming to the nearest position and perigee on the 19th of March!!! We have the Sun/Earth/Dwarf alignment on the 15th of March!!! The situation in Japan is trying to explode and it is not like we have just passed these critical alignments, but ... they ... are ... still ... coming in the very near future.
> 
> Anybody living near the coasts or near a seismic zone or a nuclear plant or a dam must have contingency plans in case these major events come home to roost near you! I have already headed for the hills, because it looks to me like the crap is going to meet the fan sometime around March 15, 2011 and then we still have four days until the moon event on the 19th. If the crap does not hit the fan this month, then I will be very surprised; but relieved none the less. I keep seeing reports that get scarier by the minute ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Even if you totally ignore geology it looks very likely that the wheels are coming off the cart soon. Just step back a minute and look at what's going on. Every government is bankrupt. Politicians are doing nothing about it (nothing useful). People are rioting in the streets around the world. Animals are falling dead in ever increasing numbers. Food and energy prices are spiraling higher and higher. Unemployment is going through the roof. Oh yeah and then there's this little thing about all these volcanoes, and earth quakes going off every day. Who cares about a big fat rock hurling through space toward the earth. We got so many problems now if you want to add a few more take a number and get in line lol.

Of course this is all just normal everyday occurrence, nothing to see here, move along folks.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Terral said:


> Hi minor:
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true but since they were both reported to be operating after the quake it can be assumed they survived the initial shock. In addition to that, it's highly likely these were very heavy duty pieces of equipment with jobs so important that failure was not an option. Nuclear power plants are supposed to be designed to withstand a direct hit from a 747. At least that's what they said about the one by my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch has just released the information that the owners of the nuclear power plant confirm a meltdown is taking place:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRU5fCnR9YQ"]11am CST - Japan Fukushima plant .. core melt! ALERT! [/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****(twitter@caribnews)&#65279; NHK World: The owner of Fukushima 1 nuclear  power plant has announced *a meltdown is occurring at the plant******
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The quake swarms are continuing to escalate in the region of Japan where three major tectonic plates intersect (pic). We could very well be looking at a major nuclear catastrophic event of Biblical proportions taking shape right before our eyes.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


You will believe anything won't you....



> Sat Mar 12, 2011 3:00pm EST
> 
> * Nuclear accident not as bad as Three Mile Island or Chernobyl - Japan nuclear agency
> 
> * Government says radiation level low



WRAPUP 1-Japan struggles with nuclear accident; tsunami victims suffer | Reuters


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

This situation in Japan is not looking good ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snMjqHgDg5Q]Michio Kaku Rolled out to break the bad news MELTDOWN[/ame] 

... and the quake swarms are going off like before the big one ...

Terral


----------



## minor deity

SFC Ollie said:


> WRAPUP 1-Japan struggles with nuclear accident; tsunami victims suffer | Reuters[/url]



Maybe you know this or maybe not. Two of the most untrustworthy news organizations on the planet are Reuters, and AP. I'm not saying there's not news available, but you have to be able to dig it out of their lies.


----------



## Meister

Would you consider Dutchsinse a reliable source?


----------



## minor deity

Meister said:


> Would you consider Dutchsinse a reliable source?



I don't trust anybody till I run it through my filter.

Looking at the Japanese news reports I think they're low balling the situation about as bad as our media.


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you consider Dutchsinse a reliable source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust anybody till I run it through my filter.
> 
> Looking at the Japanese news reports I think they're low balling the situation about as bad as our media.
Click to expand...


You could very well be right...SOP....or CYA, your choice.


----------



## minor deity

The Japanese media is estimating about 1800 fatality's right now. I'll take a wild guess and say it will be more like 10,000. They'll probably never find half of the poor souls.


----------



## SFC Ollie

minor deity said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 1-Japan struggles with nuclear accident; tsunami victims suffer | Reuters[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you know this or maybe not. Two of the most untrustworthy news organizations on the planet are Reuters, and AP. I'm not saying there's not news available, but you have to be able to dig it out of their lies.
Click to expand...


I seriously doubt that they could hide a meltdown from us. I will believe Reuters on this one, before I believe anything Terral and friends come up with.


----------



## Liability

There are four TRAINS missing plus some ships and tens of thousands of souls were swept out to sea in the tsunami and are missing.  Many could be alive, just unable to communicate yet.  But many more might be gone.  I am guessing that the death toll will be maybe 15 to 20 thousand.  Maybe more.  And if there is a complete meltdown, things could get massively more bleak.


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> Would you consider Dutchsinse a reliable source?



Dutchsinse uses other sources to back up his reporting of events like everybody else, but his reports generally come out much sooner than regular news outlets if they cover these events at all.

http://www.youtube.com/user/dutchsinse

I encourage everyone to subscribe to Dutch's youtube channel and to watch for his updates. He provides many links to information that is just amazing.

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Lia:



Liability said:


> There are four TRAINS missing plus some ships and tens of thousands of souls were swept out to sea in the tsunami and are missing.  Many could be alive, just unable to communicate yet.  But many more might be gone.  I am guessing that the death toll will be maybe 15 to 20 thousand.  Maybe more.  And if there is a complete meltdown, things could get massively more bleak.



Man O man, Lia, you are calling them like you see them for a change. The USA is just one earth change event away from seeing these numbers rack up here, because the people are herded up like sheep on the coasts without one care in the world like Nibiru is not coming ...

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Ollie:

BTW, that suit of armor is not going to save you from Nibiru. 



SFC Ollie said:


> I seriously doubt that they could hide a meltdown from us. I will believe Reuters on this one, before I believe anything Terral and friends come up with.



Here is the difference right here: This summer when everyone on earth can see this brown dwarf burning bright as the Sun and passing between the Sun and Earth, THEN you will realize that all of these earth changes from 2004 to this Japan quake were caused by Nibiru. Then you can go back and see who pointed to the real cause first, if Ollie is counted among the living. ;0)

PS. There is a lot of evidence saying that Japan is going to be hit by another big earthquake and the situation is beyond critical already ...

Terral


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Hi Lia:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are four TRAINS missing plus some ships and tens of thousands of souls were swept out to sea in the tsunami and are missing.  Many could be alive, just unable to communicate yet.  But many more might be gone.  I am guessing that the death toll will be maybe 15 to 20 thousand.  Maybe more.  And if there is a complete meltdown, things could get massively more bleak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man O man, Lia, you are calling them like you see them for a change. The USA is just one earth change event away from seeing these numbers rack up here, because the people are herded up like sheep on the coasts without one care in the world like Nibiru is not coming ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I always call them as I see them.

Unlike you however, I require actual evidence before I make a call.  And even then, I do not state speculation as "fact."

There is no brown dwarf star doing anything to us and none could possibly be close enough to us to have any measurable gravitational effect.

You remain full of shit.

Newflash, you low life:  What happened in Japan is a natural disaster utterly totally and completely unrelated to your mythical Nibiru crap.  And the effects of the natural disaster now include man-caused complications which could become much more massively significant.  It nevertheless has been and continues to be a true tragedy, not an opportunity for you to spew more of your totally baseless gibberish.


----------



## Obamerican

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you consider Dutchsinse a reliable source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust anybody till I run it through my filter.
> 
> Looking at the Japanese news reports I think they're low balling the situation about as bad as our media.
Click to expand...

Your "filter"? Great! Another one from the tin foil hat crowd. I'd like to see a list of your "trusted" sources.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yEDY8nWal8]Earthquake Alert For Yellowstone And New Madrid Fault Zone[/ame]

Okay guys. Everyone near Yellowstone and the New Madrid Fault Zone has been warned of an earthquake striking within 14 days.

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

Someone just passed me this letter from a Norwegian politician about what we are facing. My original posted did not include a link to this letter that has been circulating on the internet for quite some time. 

Project Camelot.org Story



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I am a Norwegian politician. I would like to say that difficult things will happen from the year 2008 till the year 2012.[/FONT]                   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The  Norwegian government is building more and more underground bases and  bunkers. When asked, they simply say that it is for the protection of  the people of Norway. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]When I enquire when they are due to be finished, they reply &#8220;before 2011&#8221;.
> 
> Israel is also doing the same and many other countries too.
> 
> My proof that what I am saying is true is in the  photographs I have sent of myself and all the Prime Ministers and  ministers I tend to meet and am acquainted with. They know all of this,  but they don&#8217;t want to alarm the people or create mass panic.
> 
> Planet X is coming, and Norway has begun with storage of food and seeds  in the Svalbard area and in the arctic north with the help of the US  and EU and all around in Norway. They will only save those that are in  the elite of power and those that can build up again: doctors,  scientists, and so on.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]As  for me, I already know that I am going to leave before 2012 to go the  area of Mosjøen where we have a deep underground military facility.  There we are divided into sectors, red, blue and green. The signs of the  Norwegian military are already given to them and the camps have already  been built a long time ago.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT][/INDENT][/INDENT][/INDENT]


If there are any questions or concerns about the source of this letter, then these are the people to contact. 

                              Bill                                Ryan and Kerry Cassidy[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

kerry@projectcamelot.org

bill@projectcamelot.org[/FONT]

My original post presented this information inside a quote box and I  never intended to take any credit for the content, but I understand that  we must follow the rules and provide links to the source information.  Thanks to Meister for pointing out my mistake in failing to post the  required links. 

Thanks again,

Terral


----------



## minor deity

SFC Ollie said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 1-Japan struggles with nuclear accident; tsunami victims suffer | Reuters[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you know this or maybe not. Two of the most untrustworthy news organizations on the planet are Reuters, and AP. I'm not saying there's not news available, but you have to be able to dig it out of their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that they could hide a meltdown from us. I will believe Reuters on this one, before I believe anything Terral and friends come up with.
Click to expand...


What I'm gathering from todays news is that Reuters, AP. and everyone else is getting the  exact same news all at the same time, because they're all standing in a room together waiting on a representative from the government to walk in and tell them what they can report. All the reporting is lame.


----------



## dohdoh

Just found this forum tonight. I'm in central Missouri. What should I do?


----------



## SFC Ollie

dohdoh said:


> Just found this forum tonight. I'm in central Missouri. What should I do?



If you believe anything that Terral says then it's already too late to do anything other than visit a shrink.

On another note, there is still only a possibility of a meltdown in Japan. They are still working on trying to cool the reactors. Hopefully they will be successful.


----------



## Terral

Hi doh:



dohdoh said:


> Just found this forum tonight. I'm in central Missouri. What should I do?



The first stop is the Nibiru Safe Zone Topic at GLP. You must go to GLP, because this topic was deleted from this Board.

Nibiru Safe Zones And Survival Strategies

Missouri is not the place to be ...

Terral


----------



## minor deity

dohdoh said:


> Just found this forum tonight. I'm in central Missouri. What should I do?



I saw on the news that in Japan many people keep a bag close by at all times containing a couple changes of cloths, some food, a few personal items like a tooth brush, water, and a small amount of money in small bills. They've gotten used to living that way because of all the earth quakes they have. That way if you have to bug out on a moments notice at least you'll have enough stuff to last a couple of days as opposed to a shirt on your back scenario.


----------



## minor deity

dohdoh said:


> Just found this forum tonight. I'm in central Missouri. What should I do?





SFC Ollie said:


> If you believe anything that Terral says then it's already too late to do anything other than visit a shrink.
> 
> On another note, there is still only a possibility of a meltdown in Japan. They are still working on trying to cool the reactors. Hopefully they will be successful.



dohdoh, regardless of who you believe, I highly recommend it's not this asshole. He doesn't have a clue.


----------



## minor deity

So far the worst thing I've seen on the news was a group of rescue workers walking down a road. On both sides of the road was total destruction. It looked like they were out for a walk in the park. Then it became apparent what they were doing was looking for bodies.

Based on reports I've seen now it looks like my estimate of 10,000 fatalities will be way too low. It's probably going to be more than twice that many. Maybe 3 times

Anything like a 20 or 45 degree pole shift will be beyond comprehension compared to this.


----------



## minor deity

In America most of the brain dead liberals live on the coast. God works in mysterious ways but sometimes it's not all that mysterious..


----------



## SFC Ollie

minor deity said:


> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this forum tonight. I'm in central Missouri. What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe anything that Terral says then it's already too late to do anything other than visit a shrink.
> 
> On another note, there is still only a possibility of a meltdown in Japan. They are still working on trying to cool the reactors. Hopefully they will be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dohdoh, regardless of who you believe, I highly recommend it's not this asshole. He doesn't have a clue.
Click to expand...


And the name calling begins... LOL you folks are so funny....

Fact is you don't know me from Adam.

But keep it up and you'll learn a lot more about me.


----------



## minor deity

SFC Ollie said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this forum tonight. I'm in central Missouri. What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe anything that Terral says then it's already too late to do anything other than visit a shrink.
> 
> On another note, there is still only a possibility of a meltdown in Japan. They are still working on trying to cool the reactors. Hopefully they will be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dohdoh, regardless of who you believe, I highly recommend it's not this asshole. He doesn't have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the name calling begins... LOL you folks are so funny....
> 
> Fact is you don't know me from Adam.
> 
> But keep it up and you'll learn a lot more about me.
Click to expand...


You'd be a lot better off if you shut your yap and opened your mind.

Meltdown Caused Nuke Plant Explosion: Safety Body

2011/03/13 01:04 - Meltdown Caused Nuke Plant Explosion: Safety Body


----------



## Mr. Jones

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Earthquake Alert For Yellowstone And New Madrid Fault Zone
> 
> Okay guys. Everyone near Yellowstone and the New Madrid Fault Zone has been warned of an earthquake striking within 14 days.
> 
> Terral


 All the people that think all the Earth changes currently happening and not being at least a bit concerned and preparing are probably going to regret it when they and their loved ones are affected, not to mention the economic disaster and the dollar crashing. That is reason enough to prepare. A disaster can strike at any time as I assume we all know, but the frequency of these disasters world wide is astonishing and in my opinion is a cause for concern and preparation. I do not count on the government helping me out in case of any kind of disaster, so I have made preparations with food, camping and survival gear, money and silver in small denominations and of course "liberty tools" to protect it all. Whether it is a brown dwarf, comet, or man made disaster I have prepped the best I could because after looking at the way things are going, it is better to be prepared then not.
Terral has provided some awareness and information into this forum
and what you think of it, or do with it is up to you. I choose to prepare to live and survive in the event of total disruption of services and life as we know it because I notice an alarming frequency of "natural disasters" happening, and the economy and dollar tanking right before our eyes, and folks like Terral are simply pointing out the strange anomalies and I can appreciate that. Just because what he said hasn't exactly happened on a particular date etc., doesn't mean that things are normal, or that the chances of dramatic changes and upheaval happening to us are somehow diminished,  on the contrary, take a look around... it seems the whole world is in a state of emergency. Natural, social, and economic calamities are occurring on a daily basis.
Imagine for a minute if a quake, or natural disaster happened and it affected a major oil producing country that the U.S is dependent on.
How huge an impact that would have on our daily lives? Are you better off preparing to ride it out or are you better off not doing anything, or think the government will take care of you and your family?
With the frequency of natural disasters occurring, and the way the U.S and global economies are nowadays, I think it is smart to prepare and have a plan to try to make it through the best we can.
You can berate folks like Terral all you want I guess, but if you take a good look at the things happening around the world right now, and come to the conclusion that shit is normal and somehow you wont be affected at some point, then you are more nuts then you say he is.
I appreciate what information I have read. It has made me look at my own preparations, or lack there of at the time, and it made me reassess plans for me and my families well being and ability to try and survive a looming calamity that many signs point to a strong possibility of happening.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Open question to the "dwarfers" in this thread.
> 
> Did the brown dwarf cause all of these other fatal earthquakes too???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it did, that little fucker sure likes visiting earth.
> 
> And really hates the Japanese because they won't *BUY SILVER!!!!!!!*



I don't see an answer to this from any of our resident "dwarfers".

I wonder why?


----------



## Meister

Anyone want to point out for me where Yellowstone is about to blow?  Looks like the normal 1.1-1.9 tremors in the area, and not a swarm of them.  Let me help out with a site from the government to help point out the swarm.

Latest Earthquakes M1.0+ in the USA - Past 7 days

Come on....don't be shy


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Meister said:


> Anyone want to point out for me where Yellowstone is about to blow?  Looks like the normal 1.1-1.9 tremors in the area, and not a swarm of them.  Let me help out with a site from the government to help point out the swarm.
> 
> Latest Earthquakes M1.0+ in the USA - Past 7 days
> 
> Come on....don't be shy



Oh, no. There was a 1.4 quake in Sandy Valley, Nevada today.

*The Dwarf is coming!!!!!*


----------



## minor deity

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oh, no. There was a 1.4 quake in Sandy Valley, Nevada today.
> 
> *The Dwarf is coming!!!!!*



Hey rat, how would you feel about a radioactive cloud riding the jet stream up your a#$.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

dohdoh said:


> Just found this forum tonight. I'm in central Missouri. What should I do?



Sorry bout that,

1) convert all your assets to silver
2) travel to St Louis
3) find Kiener Plaza
4) arrange silver bars on ground to form Superman logo
5) wait for further actions from North STL residents
6) visit one of our wonderful emergency rooms

Regards,

SirRattusofSilver


----------



## Rat in the Hat

minor deity said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no. There was a 1.4 quake in Sandy Valley, Nevada today.
> 
> *The Dwarf is coming!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rat, how would you feel about a radioactive cloud riding the jet stream up your a#$.
Click to expand...


Hey Dumbass, why are they only evacuating a 12 mile circle?

You really should have named yourself "minor retard".


----------



## dohdoh

SFC Ollie said:


> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this forum tonight. I'm in central Missouri. What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe anything that Terral says then it's already too late to do anything other than visit a shrink.
Click to expand...


Well that's not good news.



Terral said:


> The first stop is the Nibiru Safe Zone Topic at GLP. You must go to GLP, because this topic was deleted from this Board.
> 
> Missouri is not the place to be ...
> 
> Terral



The maps show that where I'm currently at will be beach front property, right on the edges of the "new Mississippi". Maybe this will be a good spot for survival?

I don't have a survival group. I do have a water filtration system, magnesium fire starter, lots of warm blankets, lots of shoes/boots, some canned food, and lots of ammo.



minor deity said:


> I saw on the news that in Japan many people keep a bag close by at all times containing a couple changes of cloths, some food, a few personal items like a tooth brush, water, and a small amount of money in small bills.



I do have lots of clothes and maybe a few weeks of canned goods and some dry foods. Perhaps I should run and get some water bottles to supplement my filtration system. What's the concensus on the the small bills?

Will they be worthless as soon as it hits?



minor deity said:


> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this forum tonight. I'm in central Missouri. What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe anything that Terral says then it's already too late to do anything other than visit a shrink.
> 
> On another note, there is still only a possibility of a meltdown in Japan. They are still working on trying to cool the reactors. Hopefully they will be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dohdoh, regardless of who you believe, I highly recommend it's not this asshole. He doesn't have a clue.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry that was a bit ambiguous for me. Are you warning to be skeptic of Terral or Ollie?


----------



## Terral

Hi Doh:



dohdoh said:


> The maps show that where I'm currently at will be beach front property, right on the edges of the "new Mississippi". Maybe this will be a good spot for survival?



Navy Map Of Future USA

This map better shows how the central USA is changed by the New Madrid Fault Zone popping and the Gulf of Mexico rushing all the way to the Great Lakes. The western side of Missouri might be okay, but that is your call.

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie

dohdoh said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this forum tonight. I'm in central Missouri. What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe anything that Terral says then it's already too late to do anything other than visit a shrink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's not good news.
> 
> 
> 
> The maps show that where I'm currently at will be beach front property, right on the edges of the "new Mississippi". Maybe this will be a good spot for survival?
> 
> I don't have a survival group. I do have a water filtration system, magnesium fire starter, lots of warm blankets, lots of shoes/boots, some canned food, and lots of ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have lots of clothes and maybe a few weeks of canned goods and some dry foods. Perhaps I should run and get some water bottles to supplement my filtration system. What's the concensus on the the small bills?
> 
> Will they be worthless as soon as it hits?
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe anything that Terral says then it's already too late to do anything other than visit a shrink.
> 
> On another note, there is still only a possibility of a meltdown in Japan. They are still working on trying to cool the reactors. Hopefully they will be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dohdoh, regardless of who you believe, I highly recommend it's not this asshole. He doesn't have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that was a bit ambiguous for me. Are you warning to be skeptic of Terral or Ollie?
Click to expand...


Oh, He/she/it was most certainly addressing me.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

While I do not agree with everything from Earth-Issues.com, this description right here seems really accurate:

Earth-Issues.com Article:



> The Pole Shift
> *
> Stopped Rotation*
> 
> *Prior to the shift, the Earth  slows in its rotation, and actually stops. This is recorded in written  history and spoken folklore, worldwide, as a long day or night. The  explanation for slowing rotation resulting in a stopped rotation during  the week prior to the shift is that the passing planet grips the Atlantic Rift magnetically, so the Earth does not turn past this grip.*
> 
> This part of the globe is centered  between land masses that are fairly neutral in magnetic polarization,  but lines up over former lava flows from the renting apart of the  continents, the mid-Atlantic rift.  The Pacific trench lies deeper under the water and its characteristics  differ in composition from the newer magma that has arisen during  continental drift.
> 
> Diagram
> 
> Thus, the Atlantic lava beds are  gripped, facing the Sun, facing the approaching planet coming up from  the South along the rift, and causing both Europe, the Americas, and  Africa to be on the long day side of the Earth.
> 
> *Atlantic Stretch*
> 
> The Atlantic has clearly been  stretched and ripped in the past, with shorelines on both sides of the  Atlantic being dragged down such that the remains of forests can be seen  underwater off the East Coast of the North American continent, and buried roadways under the waves near Bermuda, and likewise land shelves west of the British Isles.  The Atlantic Rift, running the entire length of the Atlantic between  the present poles, shows recent tears, and in Africa the rifts  increasingly separating the Arab lands from the continent proper are  already showing some stress.
> 
> During the week of rotation  stoppage, however, this is extreme, so that the Atlantic Rift is under a  great deal of tension and the shorelines are drawn down along both  sides of the Atlantic. Europe and Africa are continually pulled  eastward, by the rotating core. Thus, the Earth moans in her agony,  during this week.
> 
> *Pacific Compression*
> 
> Along the Pacific Rim, plates are  being pushed under the Americas, and creating distress in Indonesia as  compression of the Pacific is already in process from prior pole shifts  and subducting plates are inclined to continue this momentum. The  Himalayas, driven high from sea bed material in the past, also show a  point of drama, already scripted for India and Australia by past dramas  which positioned these plates thus.
> 
> Quakes all along the west coast of  the Americas increase, and volcanic activity in Japan and Indonesia  become extreme. India shutters, jerking under the Himalayas in spurts,  creating great panic among her peoples who are already fearing the worst  with the long evening they are experiencing. Tidal waves are not yet a  problem, as the waters normally pooling around the equator have  equalized around the globe, more water at the pole and less in the  equatorial regions.
> 
> *Red Dust and Hail*
> 
> The dusting with red dust should be considered a *warning*  to take cover, under metal or sod roof structures, out of the wind. The  shift cannot be more than a few hours away. The dusting with red dust  occurs less than 24 hours, and most likely less than 12 hours.
> 
> This depends upon a number of  factors, including how well the dust drops through the atmosphere to be  deposited on land where the very first evidence will be closely watched  for and thus observed. In one location, the first sign of dust may be 18  hours ahead of the shift, and all run in panic to shelters. In another  location, dust may not be noticed until heavy, perhaps 6 hours ahead of  the shift, a good time to head for the shelters in any case.
> 
> The tail sweep will then proceed  from red dust to hail stones just ahead of the shift. A normal roof  would protect from the hail stones, which will be like the hail  experienced during violent windstorms, where hail of ice falls and ruins  crop.
> 
> *Pole Shift*
> 
> There is a great deal of tension that builds between the crust of the Earth  and the core of the Earth during the week of rotation stoppage. This  tension is released when the core of the Earth breaks with the crust,  and moves. However, the core of the Earth drags the crust with it. The  pole shift is therefore sudden, taking place in what seems to be minutes  to humans involved in the drama, but which actually takes place during  the better part of an hour.
> 
> There are stages, between which the  human spectators, in shock, are numb. At first there is a vibration of  sorts, a jiggling, as the crust separates in various places from the  core. Then there is a Slide, where the crust is dragged, over minutes,  to a new location, along with the core. During the slide, tidal waves  move over the Earth along the coast lines, as the water is not attached  and can move independently.
> 
> The water tends to stay where it  is, the crust moving under it, essentially. When the core finds itself  aligned, it churns about somewhat, settling, but the crust, more solid  and in motion, proceeds on. This is in fact where mountain building and  massive earthquakes occur, just as car crashes do their damage on the  point of impact, when motion must stop. [More]



Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> While I do not agree with everything from Earth-Issues.com, this description right here seems really accurate:
> 
> Earth-Issues.com Article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pole Shift
> *
> Stopped Rotation*
> 
> *Prior to the shift, the Earth  slows in its rotation, and actually stops. This is recorded in written  history and spoken folklore, worldwide, as a long day or night. The  explanation for slowing rotation resulting in a stopped rotation during  the week prior to the shift is that the passing planet grips the Atlantic Rift magnetically, so the Earth does not turn past this grip.*
> 
> This part of the globe is centered  between land masses that are fairly neutral in magnetic polarization,  but lines up over former lava flows from the renting apart of the  continents, the mid-Atlantic rift.  The Pacific trench lies deeper under the water and its characteristics  differ in composition from the newer magma that has arisen during  continental drift.
> 
> Diagram
> 
> Thus, the Atlantic lava beds are  gripped, facing the Sun, facing the approaching planet coming up from  the South along the rift, and causing both Europe, the Americas, and  Africa to be on the long day side of the Earth.
> 
> *Atlantic Stretch*
> 
> The Atlantic has clearly been  stretched and ripped in the past, with shorelines on both sides of the  Atlantic being dragged down such that the remains of forests can be seen  underwater off the East Coast of the North American continent, and buried roadways under the waves near Bermuda, and likewise land shelves west of the British Isles.  The Atlantic Rift, running the entire length of the Atlantic between  the present poles, shows recent tears, and in Africa the rifts  increasingly separating the Arab lands from the continent proper are  already showing some stress.
> 
> During the week of rotation  stoppage, however, this is extreme, so that the Atlantic Rift is under a  great deal of tension and the shorelines are drawn down along both  sides of the Atlantic. Europe and Africa are continually pulled  eastward, by the rotating core. Thus, the Earth moans in her agony,  during this week.
> 
> *Pacific Compression*
> 
> Along the Pacific Rim, plates are  being pushed under the Americas, and creating distress in Indonesia as  compression of the Pacific is already in process from prior pole shifts  and subducting plates are inclined to continue this momentum. The  Himalayas, driven high from sea bed material in the past, also show a  point of drama, already scripted for India and Australia by past dramas  which positioned these plates thus.
> 
> Quakes all along the west coast of  the Americas increase, and volcanic activity in Japan and Indonesia  become extreme. India shutters, jerking under the Himalayas in spurts,  creating great panic among her peoples who are already fearing the worst  with the long evening they are experiencing. Tidal waves are not yet a  problem, as the waters normally pooling around the equator have  equalized around the globe, more water at the pole and less in the  equatorial regions.
> 
> *Red Dust and Hail*
> 
> The dusting with red dust should be considered a *warning*  to take cover, under metal or sod roof structures, out of the wind. The  shift cannot be more than a few hours away. The dusting with red dust  occurs less than 24 hours, and most likely less than 12 hours.
> 
> This depends upon a number of  factors, including how well the dust drops through the atmosphere to be  deposited on land where the very first evidence will be closely watched  for and thus observed. In one location, the first sign of dust may be 18  hours ahead of the shift, and all run in panic to shelters. In another  location, dust may not be noticed until heavy, perhaps 6 hours ahead of  the shift, a good time to head for the shelters in any case.
> 
> The tail sweep will then proceed  from red dust to hail stones just ahead of the shift. A normal roof  would protect from the hail stones, which will be like the hail  experienced during violent windstorms, where hail of ice falls and ruins  crop.
> 
> *Pole Shift*
> 
> There is a great deal of tension that builds between the crust of the Earth  and the core of the Earth during the week of rotation stoppage. This  tension is released when the core of the Earth breaks with the crust,  and moves. However, the core of the Earth drags the crust with it. The  pole shift is therefore sudden, taking place in what seems to be minutes  to humans involved in the drama, but which actually takes place during  the better part of an hour.
> 
> There are stages, between which the  human spectators, in shock, are numb. At first there is a vibration of  sorts, a jiggling, as the crust separates in various places from the  core. Then there is a Slide, where the crust is dragged, over minutes,  to a new location, along with the core. During the slide, tidal waves  move over the Earth along the coast lines, as the water is not attached  and can move independently.
> 
> The water tends to stay where it  is, the crust moving under it, essentially. When the core finds itself  aligned, it churns about somewhat, settling, but the crust, more solid  and in motion, proceeds on. This is in fact where mountain building and  massive earthquakes occur, just as car crashes do their damage on the  point of impact, when motion must stop. [More]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

Terral saw a video of the disasters in Japan, got all kinds of aroused and his pole shifted.

Niribu is his lover.


----------



## dohdoh

Terral said:


> Hi Doh:
> 
> 
> 
> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The maps show that where I'm currently at will be beach front property, right on the edges of the "new Mississippi". Maybe this will be a good spot for survival?
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> This map better shows how the central USA is changed by the New Madrid Fault Zone popping and the Gulf of Mexico rushing all the way to the Great Lakes. The western side of Missouri might be okay, but that is your call.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Roger that. I was checking out the Navy map in my first post. I went out tonight and drastically increased my supplies:

Full tank of gas + backup gas
50 emergency candles
10 bulk packs of bic lighters
20lbs dry rice
10lbs dry beans
50 cans (12oz) SPAM
80 cans (16oz)  prepared beans
20 cans (5oz) tuna
10 cans (29oz) fruit cocktail
20 cans (16oz) sardines
10-1gallon resealable water jugs to supplement my Berkey filter system.

Suggestions?


----------



## Meister

dohdoh said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Doh:
> 
> 
> 
> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The maps show that where I'm currently at will be beach front property, right on the edges of the "new Mississippi". Maybe this will be a good spot for survival?
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> This map better shows how the central USA is changed by the New Madrid Fault Zone popping and the Gulf of Mexico rushing all the way to the Great Lakes. The western side of Missouri might be okay, but that is your call.
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roger that. I was checking out the Navy map in my first post. I went out tonight and drastically increased my supplies:
> 
> Full tank of gas + backup gas
> 50 emergency candles
> 10 bulk packs of bic lighters
> 20lbs dry rice
> 10lbs dry beans
> 50 cans (12oz) SPAM
> 80 cans (16oz)  prepared beans
> 20 cans (5oz) tuna
> 10 cans (29oz) fruit cocktail
> 20 cans (16oz) sardines
> 10-1gallon resealable water jugs to supplement my Berkey filter system.
> 
> Suggestions?
Click to expand...


Yeah, stick your head between your legs and kiss your ass goodby.


----------



## dohdoh

Meister said:


> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Doh:
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> This map better shows how the central USA is changed by the New Madrid Fault Zone popping and the Gulf of Mexico rushing all the way to the Great Lakes. The western side of Missouri might be okay, but that is your call.
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger that. I was checking out the Navy map in my first post. I went out tonight and drastically increased my supplies:
> 
> Full tank of gas + backup gas
> 50 emergency candles
> 10 bulk packs of bic lighters
> 20lbs dry rice
> 10lbs dry beans
> 50 cans (12oz) SPAM
> 80 cans (16oz)  prepared beans
> 20 cans (5oz) tuna
> 10 cans (29oz) fruit cocktail
> 20 cans (16oz) sardines
> 10-1gallon resealable water jugs to supplement my Berkey filter system.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, stick your head between your legs and kiss your ass goodby.
Click to expand...


I don't understand how that will help matters?


----------



## minor deity

dohdoh said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roger that. I was checking out the Navy map in my first post. I went out tonight and drastically increased my supplies:
> 
> Full tank of gas + backup gas
> 50 emergency candles
> 10 bulk packs of bic lighters
> 20lbs dry rice
> 10lbs dry beans
> 50 cans (12oz) SPAM
> 80 cans (16oz)  prepared beans
> 20 cans (5oz) tuna
> 10 cans (29oz) fruit cocktail
> 20 cans (16oz) sardines
> 10-1gallon resealable water jugs to supplement my Berkey filter system.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That looks like a good list, but 50 cans of Spam? I sure hope it doesn't get that bad. If I find you hiding in a cave down to your last can of Spam, you won't have to worry about me. I'll shoot myself on the spot lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## dohdoh

minor deity said:


> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a good list, but 50 cans of Spam? I sure hope it doesn't get that bad. If I find you hiding in a cave down to your last can of Spam, you won't have to worry about me. I'll shoot myself on the spot lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happen to love SPAM
> 
> Like I said, just supplementing the usual grocery list.
Click to expand...


----------



## minor deity

Rat in the Hat said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no. There was a 1.4 quake in Sandy Valley, Nevada today.
> 
> *The Dwarf is coming!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rat, how would you feel about a radioactive cloud riding the jet stream up your a#$.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbass, why are they only evacuating a 12 mile circle?
> 
> You really should have named yourself "minor retard".
Click to expand...


One thing you need to understand is all the news coming out of Japan comes from the Japanese government, and they're doing a massive coverup. This is a good lesson to learn about what will happen here when trouble comes.

"Most people want to believe Mr Kan when he says that the government is working hard this time to make sure "not a single resident will suffer any effects" from the radiation. But not Yoshi Watanabe, who lives with his wife and two young children about *135km* from the Fukushima plant. "They don't know what they're doing," he says. "They should extend the perimeter further, but they can't because they can't handle that scale of evacuation." 

'We're told not to breathe the air &ndash; it's scary' - Asia, World - The Independent


----------



## deebee




----------



## Meister

deebee....be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

minor deity said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rat, how would you feel about a radioactive cloud riding the jet stream up your a#$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbass, why are they only evacuating a 12 mile circle?
> 
> You really should have named yourself "minor retard".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> One thing you need to understand is all the news coming out of Japan comes from the Japanese government, and they're doing a massive coverup.* This is a good lesson to learn about what will happen here when trouble comes.
> 
> "Most people want to believe Mr Kan when he says that the government is working hard this time to make sure "not a single resident will suffer any effects" from the radiation. But not Yoshi Watanabe, who lives with his wife and two young children about *135km* from the Fukushima plant. "They don't know what they're doing," he says. "They should extend the perimeter further, but they can't because they can't handle that scale of evacuation."
> 
> 'We're told not to breathe the air &ndash; it's scary' - Asia, World - The Independent
Click to expand...


  

"Massive coverup" 

That's why we're getting real time updates about the conditions at the nuke plants.

And how does the Japanese government keep the field reporters from CNN, MSNBC, BBC, and the other news agencies from seeing what's happening?

I have to ask. Did your level of stupidity come naturally, or did you have to take lessons?


----------



## SFC Ollie

dohdoh said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roger that. I was checking out the Navy map in my first post. I went out tonight and drastically increased my supplies:
> 
> Full tank of gas + backup gas
> 50 emergency candles
> 10 bulk packs of bic lighters
> 20lbs dry rice
> 10lbs dry beans
> 50 cans (12oz) SPAM
> 80 cans (16oz)  prepared beans
> 20 cans (5oz) tuna
> 10 cans (29oz) fruit cocktail
> 20 cans (16oz) sardines
> 10-1gallon resealable water jugs to supplement my Berkey filter system.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, stick your head between your legs and kiss your ass goodby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how that will help matters?
Click to expand...


It is a good thing to be prepared, I can live here in my home for several months without Electric, Gas , or water. I can also hold off a small army. But if you believe anything that Terral is saying then you really need to visit a shrink.


----------



## Douger

SFC Ollie said:


> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, stick your head between your legs and kiss your ass goodby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how that will help matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a good thing to be prepared, I can live here in my home for several months without Electric, Gas , or water. I can also hold off a small army. But if you believe anything that Terral is saying then you really need to visit a shrink.
Click to expand...

But you cant hold off Da Brown Dwarf !


----------



## SFC Ollie

Rat in the Hat said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbass, why are they only evacuating a 12 mile circle?
> 
> You really should have named yourself "minor retard".
> 
> 
> 
> *
> One thing you need to understand is all the news coming out of Japan comes from the Japanese government, and they're doing a massive coverup.* This is a good lesson to learn about what will happen here when trouble comes.
> 
> "Most people want to believe Mr Kan when he says that the government is working hard this time to make sure "not a single resident will suffer any effects" from the radiation. But not Yoshi Watanabe, who lives with his wife and two young children about *135km* from the Fukushima plant. "They don't know what they're doing," he says. "They should extend the perimeter further, but they can't because they can't handle that scale of evacuation."
> 
> 'We're told not to breathe the air &ndash; it's scary' - Asia, World - The Independent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Massive coverup"
> 
> That's why we're getting real time updates about the conditions at the nuke plants.
> 
> And how does the Japanese government keep the field reporters from CNN, MSNBC, BBC, and the other news agencies from seeing what's happening?
> 
> I have to ask. Did your level of stupidity come naturally, or did you have to take lessons?
Click to expand...


Not only the news teams but our Military is all over the islands. I am 100% positive that they are taking constant readings for radioactivity. And they have Nuclear specialists assigned to most ships. After all the USS Ronald Reagan is a nuclear-powered aircraft carrier.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SFC Ollie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> One thing you need to understand is all the news coming out of Japan comes from the Japanese government, and they're doing a massive coverup.* This is a good lesson to learn about what will happen here when trouble comes.
> 
> "Most people want to believe Mr Kan when he says that the government is working hard this time to make sure "not a single resident will suffer any effects" from the radiation. But not Yoshi Watanabe, who lives with his wife and two young children about *135km* from the Fukushima plant. "They don't know what they're doing," he says. "They should extend the perimeter further, but they can't because they can't handle that scale of evacuation."
> 
> 'We're told not to breathe the air &ndash; it's scary' - Asia, World - The Independent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Massive coverup"
> 
> That's why we're getting real time updates about the conditions at the nuke plants.
> 
> And how does the Japanese government keep the field reporters from CNN, MSNBC, BBC, and the other news agencies from seeing what's happening?
> 
> I have to ask. Did your level of stupidity come naturally, or did you have to take lessons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only the news teams but our Military is all over the islands. I am 100% positive that they are taking constant readings for radioactivity. And they have Nuclear specialists assigned to most ships. After all the USS Ronald Reagan is a nuclear-powered aircraft carrier.
Click to expand...


The Reagan and her fleet actually changed course to avoid one of the plumes.

USS Ronald Reagan Dodges Japanese Fallout - Swampland - TIME.com


----------



## SFC Ollie

Rat in the Hat said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Massive coverup"
> 
> That's why we're getting real time updates about the conditions at the nuke plants.
> 
> And how does the Japanese government keep the field reporters from CNN, MSNBC, BBC, and the other news agencies from seeing what's happening?
> 
> I have to ask. Did your level of stupidity come naturally, or did you have to take lessons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only the news teams but our Military is all over the islands. I am 100% positive that they are taking constant readings for radioactivity. And they have Nuclear specialists assigned to most ships. After all the USS Ronald Reagan is a nuclear-powered aircraft carrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Reagan and her fleet actually changed course to avoid one of the plumes.
> 
> USS Ronald Reagan Dodges Japanese Fallout - Swampland - TIME.com
Click to expand...


Of course. They aren't stupid.... they are monitoring.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfm012XsX20]Spaceman's Version Of What Is Going On[/ame]

Terral


----------



## minor deity

Rat in the Hat said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Massive coverup"
> 
> That's why we're getting real time updates about the conditions at the nuke plants.
> 
> And how does the Japanese government keep the field reporters from CNN, MSNBC, BBC, and the other news agencies from seeing what's happening?
> 
> I have to ask. Did your level of stupidity come naturally, or did you have to take lessons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only the news teams but our Military is all over the islands. I am 100% positive that they are taking constant readings for radioactivity. And they have Nuclear specialists assigned to most ships. After all the USS Ronald Reagan is a nuclear-powered aircraft carrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Reagan and her fleet actually changed course to avoid one of the plumes.
> 
> USS Ronald Reagan Dodges Japanese Fallout - Swampland - TIME.com
Click to expand...


Rat, they moved to 100 miles off shore. Of course you believe 12 miles is safe because the newsmen told you so.


----------



## minor deity

Has anybody seen this yet? ????? Pretty hard to believe, but there might be some kind of angle.

Russian Warning Issued Over

It's safe to say most of this story is bs, but there's a lot of truth hidden in bs. What I see from this article is Russia is building underground shelters for it's population. They were started in 2010. They were supposed to be completed in 2012. Now Russia is saying that may not be soon enough, and they may need them sooner. 

My question is why? What's the hurry?

OTOH if the US was building shelters for our population in the event of some emergency, would I go to one? I doubt it. We all know how Hurricane Katrina turned out for the population of New Orleans. The first order of the day was take away all the guns.


----------



## SFC Ollie

minor deity said:


> Has anybody seen this yet? ????? Pretty hard to believe, but there might be some kind of angle.
> 
> Russian Warning Issued Over



Did you by chance click on the "source" for this story?

Russian Warning Issued Over Controlled Comet Headed Towards Earth


----------



## minor deity

SFC Ollie said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen this yet? ????? Pretty hard to believe, but there might be some kind of angle.
> 
> Russian Warning Issued Over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you by chance click on the "source" for this story?
> 
> Russian Warning Issued Over Controlled Comet Headed Towards Earth
Click to expand...


I'm not too worried about it unless I see it on the RT news. I think everything about comet Elenin is bs, even what NASA is saying.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

There are so many stories related to this topic that most of the important information gets buried out of sight and out of mind. 

The Extinction Protocol.Wordpress.com Story


> *Is Germanys super-volcano awakening? We think so*
> 
> Posted on February 15, 2011 by The Extinction Protocol
> 
> February 15, 2011  *KOBLENZ*, Germany- *The Extinction Protocol *-  The scene of Germanys famous Laacher See lake looks picturesque and  serene but underneath the calm surface of the waters lies a potential  killer that could devastate a good portion of Europe. The last time the  Laacher See super-volcano erupted 12,000 years ago, it deposited ash  across much of Europe. On July 30, 2010, an earthquake struck near the  region and that likely signaled a potential awakening of the giant  sleeping caldera. That Laacher See is a potentially active volcano has  been proven by seismic activities and heavy thermal anomalies under the  lake. Carbon dioxide gas from magma still bubbles up at the southeastern  shore, and scientists believe that a new eruption could happen at any  time. Today the region near Koblenz was shaken by a swarm of 7  earthquakes beginning with a *4.5* magnitude  quake which erupted at a depth of 6 km. *Across the planet, the giant  dormant volcanoes, one by one, are being stirred from their long and  ancient slumber. *Earth is on the precipice of major geological change.  See pages 134-135 in my book for the full Laacher See super-volcano  story.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.5* quake 6 km  Germany
> 3.2 quake 11 km  Germany
> 2.4 quake 12 km  Germany
> 3.7 quake 20 km  Germany
> 2.1 quake 20 km  Germany
> 3.4 quake 12 km  Germany
> 2.0 quake 10 km  Germany




This is another sign that something is causing all the world volcanoes to become active and that reason appears to be the appearance of our brown dwarf using the ELEnin Comet orbit/flight path to the center of our solar system. We shall see if any of the world super volcanoes erupt tomorrow at the first conjunction/alignment.

Terral


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> There are so many stories related to this topic that most of the important information gets buried out of sight and out of mind.
> 
> The Extinction Protocol.Wordpress.com Story
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Germany&#8217;s super-volcano awakening? We think so&#8230;*
> 
> Posted on February 15, 2011 by The Extinction Protocol
> 
> February 15, 2011 &#8211; *KOBLENZ*, Germany- *The Extinction Protocol *-  The scene of Germany&#8217;s famous Laacher See lake looks picturesque and  serene but underneath the calm surface of the waters lies a potential  killer that could devastate a good portion of Europe. The last time the  Laacher See super-volcano erupted 12,000 years ago, it deposited ash  across much of Europe. On July 30, 2010, an earthquake struck near the  region and that likely signaled a potential awakening of the giant  sleeping caldera. That Laacher See is a potentially active volcano has  been proven by seismic activities and heavy thermal anomalies under the  lake. Carbon dioxide gas from magma still bubbles up at the southeastern  shore, and scientists believe that a new eruption could happen at any  time. Today the region near Koblenz was shaken by a swarm of 7  earthquakes beginning with a *4.5* magnitude  quake which erupted at a depth of 6 km. *Across the planet, the giant  dormant volcanoes, one by one, are being stirred from their long and  ancient slumber. *Earth is on the precipice of major geological change.  See pages 134-135 in my book for the full Laacher See super-volcano  story.
> 
> 
> 
> *4.5* quake 6 km &#8211; Germany
> 3.2 quake 11 km &#8211; Germany
> 2.4 quake 12 km &#8211; Germany
> 3.7 quake 20 km &#8211; Germany
> 2.1 quake 20 km &#8211; Germany
> 3.4 quake 12 km &#8211; Germany
> 2.0 quake 10 km &#8211; Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another sign that something is causing all the world volcanoes to become active and that reason appears to be the appearance of our brown dwarf using the ELEnin Comet orbit/flight path to the center of our solar system. We shall see if any of the world super volcanoes erupt tomorrow at the first conjunction/alignment.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Hmmm, zero over the last few days at Yellowstone.  Wow!
Terral why aren't you in the hills with your bro's?


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> Hmmm, zero over the last few days at Yellowstone.  Wow! Terral why aren't you in the hills with your bro's?



I am in the hills and you should be VERY concerned about the lack of rumbling at the Yellowstone Caldera. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTS_vu519tI&feature=player_embedded]Dutch Warns About Yellowstone In This Video[/ame]

The lack of rumbling means the pressure is building and tomorrow is March 15, 2011 and the first ELEnin conjunction. 

Cayce Map Of Future USA

This is the Edgar Cayce map of the future USA showing a big hole where the Yellowstone Caldera used to be. 

Terral


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, zero over the last few days at Yellowstone.  Wow! Terral why aren't you in the hills with your bro's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the hills and you should be VERY concerned about the lack of rumbling at the Yellowstone Caldera.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTS_vu519tI&feature=player_embedded]Dutch Warns About Yellowstone In This Video[/ame]
> 
> The lack of rumbling means the pressure is building and tomorrow is March 15, 2011 and the first ELEnin conjunction.
> 
> Cayce Map Of Future USA
> 
> This is the Edgar Cayce map of the future USA showing a big hole where the Yellowstone Caldera used to be.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


So let me get this straight....if it rumbles we should really be concerned, and if it doesn't rumble we should really be concerned? 

Kinda like the global warming theory, if it gets warmer it's because of global warming, and when it gets cooler it's because of global warming. 

Your going to be sorely disappointed tomorrow, and I'm not going to let you forget it.
Wow....your in the hills right now?  Good wi-fi, huh?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Beware the Ides of March!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Douger

I want to see the battle of the brown dwarf vs. the red dwarf, Ollie.
My guess is Lolly wins !!!!
 He'll wrap hisself in a Kevlar flag he got at Walmart and kick that B.D.'z ass, In the name uv Jeeziss !
Terral. Sit tight. Runny and Army dud, retarded, are standing by as backup !
Remember . " May Gawd kuntin-*ewe* to blass murka !!!"


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> So let me get this straight....if it rumbles we should really be concerned, and if it doesn't rumble we should really be concerned?



Yes! The perfect scenario is no rumbling at all, because that means no magma movement near the location. However, when you have rumbling increasing with quake storms appearing, then you have to keep a look out for a problem. That means the magma is increasing in volume between the plates inside the nooks and crannies and the movement of the currents moves the layer of crust above that much easier. Nibiru is 2 million miles closer every day and the gravitational influence grows in squares of the shrinking distance each time our planet rotates.

The rumbling increases to a point, but then goes silent; because the internal pressure has grown throughout the entire caldera that is now supporting the entire surface beneath a single pressurized environment. The internal pressure of the compartment is growing to gradually lift then entire region at a very slow rate at the beginning, but eventually the pressure will build to reveal the weak spots to create the dam effect that makes the caldera blow sky high. Let me show you the size of the hole again in the NW USA:

Pic

Look down to the lower right to see why I left Florida, because the coasts take a beating. That does not mean everything happens at the first conjunction. I do not believe you guys understand the science sufficiently to write on the topic, so you act like idiots to leave your stench of ignorance. BTW, I was patent pending on *Pressure Sheath Technology *(USMB Topic) three times, but the world did not need a remote control surgery system that removes all kidney/gall stones from the body in a single operation requiring no incisions. Dr. M. Shibly removed all of my kidney stones by pressurizing my urinary system and standing my body up for a shaking. I am not kidding you. 

My body made kidney stones every year, until we removed them all and none since. *Vapor-plasma Integrated Engines* (link) get more than 200 miles per gallon without harmful emissions, but car companies are surrogates of big oil the surrogates of banksters like the *House of Rothschild* (What Really Happened). Anyway, you can accept my analysis of the Yellowstone condition, or not, and I say the whole caldera is going to blow. That can happen at this first conjunction, or the second one at the pole shift on Sept. 26, 2011. Yellowstone could go at the third conjunction at the pole shift reversal. This I do know: 

JPL Small-Body Database Browser






The Earth is about to swing around into the gravity lines tugging between the Sun and ELEnin and if the brown dwarf hypothesis is correct then that alone gives us events like Japan that includes dams breaking and maybe your caldera popping. The seven-body alignment magnifies the gravitational effect and then the moon is going super on us anyway. The quake swarms went quiet about two days ago, so maybe the pressure has not had time to build up sufficiently to find a break point at this conjunction. That is probably the most-likely probability, because that caldera is so large. Maybe that means the *New Madrid Fault Zone* (link) with all the FEMA Wargames and HAARP activity is the likely target.

Tomorrow is the big day. I really hope that nothing happens and that the ELEnin Comet turns out to be just a comet. The problem is that a man using a little 18-inch telescope finds this comet, then everyone with a telescope should find the same comet that much nearer our planet today. People should be able to see the comet every night coming from the lower left of the belt of Orion. What is stopping them from seeing it? The fact is that you are trying to find a brown dwarf that is releasing protons that keeps the temperature just above absolute zero and inside a massive gravity well that bends light to create the cloak of invisibility. 

The fact that you cannot go outside tonight and see that comet using a telescope is reason to doubt the official story that is nothing more than a disinformation psyop to mess with your heads and warn those who are awake. You guys should know that one of my models say we had the conjunction with the Japan quake earlier than the experts expected. 


Nania said the dates were March 11-23 which makes her a fortuneteller of the future. If that is the case, then we passed through the event with tragedy and calamity and potential disaster. As far you the Meister giving it to me, then my thesis is based upon the evidence gathered starting the middle of last February and the world has changed a lot since then. The difference is that if I am even close to right, then you will likely not be around to say anything. I hope you are right and nothing happens. ;0)

Terral


----------



## minor deity

minor deity said:


> Has anybody seen this yet? ????? Pretty hard to believe, but there might be some kind of angle.
> 
> Russian Warning Issued Over
> 
> It's safe to say most of this story is bs, but there's a lot of truth hidden in bs. What I see from this article is Russia is building underground shelters for it's population. They were started in 2010. They were supposed to be completed in 2012. Now Russia is saying that may not be soon enough, and they may need them sooner.
> 
> My question is why? What's the hurry?
> 
> OTOH if the US was building shelters for our population in the event of some emergency, would I go to one? I doubt it. We all know how Hurricane Katrina turned out for the population of New Orleans. The first order of the day was take away all the guns.



I've never expected the government or anyone else to take care of me. My advise is try to stay as far away from the government as possible in case of an emergency.


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight....if it rumbles we should really be concerned, and if it doesn't rumble we should really be concerned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! The perfect scenario is no rumbling at all, because that means no magma movement near the location. However, when you have rumbling increasing with quake storms appearing, then you have to keep a look out for a problem. That means the magma is increasing in volume between the plates inside the nooks and crannies and the movement of the currents moves the layer of crust above that much easier. Nibiru is 2 million miles closer every day and the gravitational influence grows in squares of the shrinking distance each time our planet rotates.
> 
> The rumbling increases to a point, but then goes silent; because the internal pressure has grown throughout the entire caldera that is now supporting the entire surface beneath a single pressurized environment. The internal pressure of the compartment is growing to gradually lift then entire region at a very slow rate at the beginning, but eventually the pressure will build to reveal the weak spots to create the dam effect that makes the caldera blow sky high. Let me show you the size of the hole again in the NW USA:
> 
> 
> Look down to the lower right to see why I left Florida, because the coasts take a beating. That does not mean everything happens at the first conjunction. I do not believe you guys understand the science sufficiently to write on the topic, so you act like idiots to leave your stench of ignorance. BTW, I was patent pending on *Pressure Sheath Technology *(USMB Topic) three times, but the world did not need a remote control surgery system that removes all kidney/gall stones from the body in a single operation requiring no incisions. Dr. M. Shibly removed all of my kidney stones by pressurizing my urinary system and standing my body up for a shaking. I am not kidding you.
> 
> My body made kidney stones every year, until we removed them all and none since. *Vapor-plasma Integrated Engines* (link) get more than 200 miles per gallon without harmful emissions, but car companies are surrogates of big oil the surrogates of banksters like the *House of Rothschild* (What Really Happened). Anyway, you can accept my analysis of the Yellowstone condition, or not, and I say the whole caldera is going to blow. That can happen at this first conjunction, or the second one at the pole shift on Sept. 26, 2011. Yellowstone could go at the third conjunction at the pole shift reversal. This I do know:
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Earth is about to swing around into the gravity lines tugging between the Sun and ELEnin and if the brown dwarf hypothesis is correct then that alone gives us events like Japan that includes dams breaking and maybe your caldera popping. The seven-body alignment magnifies the gravitational effect and then the moon is going super on us anyway. The quake swarms went quiet about two days ago, so maybe the pressure has not had time to build up sufficiently to find a break point at this conjunction. That is probably the most-likely probability, because that caldera is so large. Maybe that means the *New Madrid Fault Zone* (link) with all the FEMA Wargames and HAARP activity is the likely target.
> 
> Tomorrow is the big day. I really hope that nothing happens and that the ELEnin Comet turns out to be just a comet. The problem is that a man using a little 18-inch telescope finds this comet, then everyone with a telescope should find the same comet that much nearer our planet today. People should be able to see the comet every night coming from the lower left of the belt of Orion. What is stopping them from seeing it? The fact is that you are trying to find a brown dwarf that is releasing protons that keeps the temperature just above absolute zero and inside a massive gravity well that bends light to create the cloak of invisibility.
> 
> The fact that you cannot go outside tonight and see that comet using a telescope is reason to doubt the official story that is nothing more than a disinformation psyop to mess with your heads and warn those who are awake. You guys should know that one of my models say we had the conjunction with the Japan quake earlier than the experts expected.
> 
> 
> Nania said the dates were March 11-23 which makes her a fortuneteller of the future. If that is the case, then we passed through the event with tragedy and calamity and potential disaster. As far you the Meister giving it to me, then my thesis is based upon the evidence gathered starting the middle of last February and the world has changed a lot since then. The difference is that if I am even close to right, then you will likely not be around to say anything. I hope you are right and nothing happens. ;0)
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


You do realize that you look pretty stupid with your magma scenario....right.  The zero activity going on with Yellowstone....may just be that and not your conspiracy.  If a person has been wrong as many times as you, I wouldn't be supplying more evidence of a nonexistant boogeyman.  But that's just common sense.


----------



## minor deity

A friend of mine was telling me of the 4 corners theory about the ring of fire. The theory is something about, that geologic activity works its was around the ring of fire. Last year Chile. This year New Zealand, and now Japan. Next on the list would be North America. 

Yellowstone, and New Madrid have been very active for months, and now all of a sudden, nothing.


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

Terral,
I'm curious as to where you got your dates and events for the timeline because I keep getting back to you. The poles of earth were first predicted to flip as a result of a study done I think in Greenwich like 15-20 years ago. At the time they said it could happen in the next 50-500 years or something. I followed it up from back then and as far as it seems, they have been wobbling for years. The guys at Greenwich were aging solidified lava coming up along the plate ridges and determining the history of the Earth's poles based on where the iron in the rock 'lined up' when it cooled. They determined every 5000-5million years earth's poles flip, average I think bout 500 000yrs. Now, I kinda assumed for a long time that the Earth pole flip could be triggered by the sun's pole flip for example. And yea, we have a mantle that would need to settle, math models have predicted N/S fields popping up everywhere for any number of years til it settles. 
   So I reeeeally need to know where you got that timeline because it is the last key to solving the problem of what the hell is going on here. 
   I've not seen or heard of a comet ever being seen at the distance elenin was at when 1st seen, so unless it was another comet or the comet is quite large and was energized somehow as a result of bumping into something, release of internal pressure, which is possible, it would still have to be pretty big to be seen that far away...
   There are thousands of comets in our system. This one has only in the last few weeks come between jupiter and mars and as far as I know, it needs to be still closer to the sun enough to heat up and shed a visible tail or coma.
   As far as the brown dwarf argument goes, well this one is all over the place. Putting apparent translations of Sumerian tablets aside, of which public has seen a small percent, most have been locked up apparently in a british museum and possibly the louvre, the first scientific announcement that something was found was 83 yea? Sighted twice in orion, 50billion miles away, (which is stuff all,) POSSIBLE brown dwarf, large planet, that did not move between those dates. It not moving doesn't make much sense to me unless on a huge elipse or something, I dunno. It only 50billion miles away... Then even then those that discovered it said it would be highly unlikely it was heading straight for us and I tended to concur. Now to look for it, google sky has the area blocked out!?!?!? I would like to see if it has moved...
    There is apparently 'holes' in our ort cloud which apparently brought about the first theory, along with an orbit wobble of Neptune, that we may have a twin star or another planet large enough to affect its gravity, (ie at least the size of jupiter.) Oh yea, there were apparently bunch of high orbit comets that had come from 1 direction over last 20 years.
    Now, I don't know what to believe. Comets range from a few meters to 50km diameter. If elenin was larger, you should be able to work out from the data shown if the orbit shown on NASA site is the orbit of something bigger. For eg, pluto has around 2000km diametre? In our understanding of planets, smaller ones further out and in from the core of the disk formed when the system was born, then we have twin stars and of course the possibility of random bodies, old dead suns planets bumped and thrown... Then, brown dwarf can be anything from 15 to 40 times the size of jupiters mass (jupiter with a 143000km diameter at eq I thinks).... Do you see the problem I'm having?
   I need to know how you came to this timeline. Because there are a number of possibilities here, all of which have a lot of bs surrounding and lies. I'm even assuming now that absolutely all of it could have been cooked up.
   The only thing I can think of that makes any sense to me is that the large space between jupiter and mars was once inhabited by another giant that got pinballed by whatever it was that punched a hole in our ort cloud, then, the comet surely would not be it because we would see it....
    So the Idea that elenin is a large planet or brown dwarf, to me seems misleading and is causing a lot of arguments. 
    If it's a comet, it comes close and yes indeed its tail will cross. If its a planet, is it too cold for us to see? Space is pretty big even between mars and jupiter. It could be a distraction and there may be a brown dwarf still just outside the system or... on the opposite side of the sky to where the comet is meant to be... actually, ima go check trajectory of recent high orbit comets...
  Apologies for length if a bother. JUST THE SOURCE OF YOUR TIMELINE PLEASE is all I desire.


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> A friend of mine was telling me of the 4 corners theory about the ring of fire. The theory is something about, that geologic activity works its was around the ring of fire. Last year Chile. This year New Zealand, and now Japan. Next on the list would be North America.
> 
> Yellowstone, and New Madrid have been very active for months, and now all of a sudden, nothing.



And?


----------



## JackDan

Hmmm. Just another day tomorrow. Maybe i will hit the range to sight in my. New mini 14! Need to keep on top of my game in case i need to go truther plinking.


----------



## minor deity

Meister said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was telling me of the 4 corners theory about the ring of fire. The theory is something about, that geologic activity works its was around the ring of fire. Last year Chile. This year New Zealand, and now Japan. Next on the list would be North America.
> 
> Yellowstone, and New Madrid have been very active for months, and now all of a sudden, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


Just saying, if there's anything to the theory our turn is next. Even though normally if there's no geologic activity going on that's probably a good thing, but for some reason that doesn't seem very comforting in this case.


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was telling me of the 4 corners theory about the ring of fire. The theory is something about, that geologic activity works its was around the ring of fire. Last year Chile. This year New Zealand, and now Japan. Next on the list would be North America.
> 
> Yellowstone, and New Madrid have been very active for months, and now all of a sudden, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saying, if there's anything to the theory our turn is next. Even though normally if there's no geologic activity going on that's probably a good thing, but for some reason that doesn't seem very comforting in this case.
Click to expand...


99.999% of the time it's just the normal natural occurance with the lack of activity.  Why make that 1/1000 of 1 % the hill to make a stand on?


----------



## Douger

New Madrid. 10:32 PM.
My neighbour is a brown dwarf and said Jod telling hing so !


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Douger said:


> New Madrid. 10:32 PM.
> My neighbour is a brown dwarf and said Jod telling hing so !



Hey, maybe your neighbor knows this brown dwarf.


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> You do realize that you look pretty stupid with your magma scenario....right.  The zero activity going on with Yellowstone....may just be that and not your conspiracy.



We can agree that Terral being wrong about a conspiracy has not ended existence as we know it thus far. Dutchsinse sees a problem with the Yellowstone Caldera activity suddenly going quiet, but Meister living atop the caldera is not concerned. I hope you are right.



Meister said:


> If a person has been wrong as many times as you, I wouldn't be supplying more evidence of a nonexistant boogeyman.  But that's just common sense.



I still see the Yellowstone super volcano blowing its top (warnings), but 'when' remains the uncertainty. The evidence says the entire region is bulging and all the volcanoes on earth are becoming active (stories) and I still believe that is caused by the brown dwarf coming 2 million miles nearer to our planet each and every day. Of course this is only a 'theory,' which is why the information is posted in this Conspiracy Theories Forum and not in the Current Events Forum. Either way, we must acknowledge that evidence exists to support my theory and I have not seen other evidence beyond the brown dwarf explanation that makes more sense. Have you? This is the right forum to post that information.

BTW, Yellowstone has been rumbling every day for a while now. What is your theory on why the seismic activity suddenly went quiet? All we need is a major seismic event anywhere in the northwestern USA at any point this year and my side looks like prophecy and your side looks very stupid indeed. Of course I would rather be wrong than see that kind of event, but the warning signs are everywhere and I am just presenting the evidence like everybody else.

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist

This is a joke right? I'm talking about the pic, not necessarily the entire thread.


----------



## Terral

Hi Lght:



Lghtflightpilot said:


> Terral,
> I'm curious as to where you got your dates and events for the timeline because I keep getting back to you.



The entire hypothesis is built upon the premise that ELEnin Comet is a brown dwarf that many characterize as Nibiru, Planet X, Nemesis, Red Kachina, Destroyer and lots of other names. 

Updated GLP Timeline: 

JPL Small-Body Database Browser 

All the dates were taken from the NASA orbit data for their ELEnin Comet.



Lghtflightpilot said:


> The poles of earth were first predicted to flip as a result of a study done I think in Greenwich like 15-20 years ago. At the time they said it could happen in the next 50-500 years or something. I followed it up from back then and as far as it seems, they have been wobbling for years. The guys at Greenwich were aging solidified lava coming up along the plate ridges and determining the history of the Earth's poles based on where the iron in the rock 'lined up' when it cooled. They determined every 5000-5million years earth's poles flip, average I think bout 500 000yrs.



Stop right there. We are not looking at a normal pole shift. The magnetic poles ARE NOT SHIFTING. The magnetic poles are 'migrating' from the influence of the brown dwarf entering our inner solar system bringing a massive gravity well and magnetic field with the massive polarity. Greenland experienced sunrise two days early, because the Earth is sliding into the massive gravity well in slow motion. See my GLP topic on the *Symptoms of Nibiru* (link).  



Lghtflightpilot said:


> So I reeeeally need to know where you got that timeline because it is the last key to solving the problem of what the hell is going on here.



We agree! Here is the conspiracy part: Google placed a black rectangle over the same location of space occupied by the approaching ELEnin Comet!

 What Google/NASA are hiding:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...iding-nibiru-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html

However, they blocked out that part of space at the lower left of the belt of Orion three years 'before' the ELEnin Comet was discovered by a Russian that appears not to exist!

>>> LEONID ELENIN is NOT a REAL PERSON, IT'S A CODED MESSAGE <<<

Try to find one reporter interview with this guy. GL.



Lghtflightpilot said:


> I've not seen or heard of a comet ever being seen at the distance elenin was at when 1st seen, so unless it was another comet or the comet is quite large and was energized somehow as a result of bumping into something, release of internal pressure, which is possible, it would still have to be pretty big to be seen that far away...
> There are thousands of comets in our system. This one has only in the last few weeks come between jupiter and mars and as far as I know, it needs to be still closer to the sun enough to heat up and shed a visible tail or coma.



You are hitting upon the point that if seen in December 2010 by a Russian using a New Mexico remote 18-inch telescope, then people should be able to see this same comet MUCH nearer our planet today! They still cannot see the thing, because they are hunting for a brown dwarf hidden inside a proton field and massive gravity well that gives the dwarf star a cloak of invisibility! See LUCUS explanation here. The fact that you cannot see this comet is more evidence that the NASA Psyop Cover Story IS A LIE. They baked in the ELEnin code data to inform those who are awake, while rubbing the Extinction-Level Event details in our collective noses. At the same time, world governments are packing food and supplies into underground bunkers like FEMA is doing with billions of dollars in food and supplies as we speak. The brown dwarf will eventually be exposed to the solar winds to overcome the invisibility cloak, but by that time the earth changes will be more frequent and more severe.



Lghtflightpilot said:


> As far as the brown dwarf argument goes, well this one is all over the place. Putting apparent translations of Sumerian tablets aside, of which public has seen a small percent, most have been locked up apparently in a british museum and possibly the louvre, the first scientific announcement that something was found was 83 yea? Sighted twice in orion, 50billion miles away, (which is stuff all,) POSSIBLE brown dwarf, large planet, that did not move between those dates.



In other words, you are looking at evidence that some people know what is happening 'and' they are working in unison to keep this information under wraps. That is what my investigation keeps turning up everywhere. 



Lghtflightpilot said:


> It not moving doesn't make much sense to me unless on a huge elipse or something, I dunno.



Bingo! The Egyptian pyramids are laid out like the belt of Orion for a reason! This brown dwarf makes this single orbit around the Sun every 3600 years to cause earth changes like we are seeing take place all around us.  



Lghtflightpilot said:


> It only 50billion miles away... Then even then those that discovered it said it would be highly unlikely it was heading straight for us and I tended to concur. Now to look for it, google sky has the area blocked out!?!?!? I would like to see if it has moved...



Me too. The question is: How did Google know to block out the same section of space as the ELEnin Comet discovered three years later? That is the spooky part ...



Lghtflightpilot said:


> There is apparently 'holes' in our ort cloud which apparently brought about the first theory, along with an orbit wobble of Neptune, that we may have a twin star or another planet large enough to affect its gravity, (ie at least the size of jupiter.) Oh yea, there were apparently bunch of high orbit comets that had come from 1 direction over last 20 years.



The twin star theory is another head-fake psyop to lead you away from the simple truth that we are looking at a rogue brown dwarf entering our inner solar system on a regular 3600-year cycle. The difference is that sometimes the Earth is on the far side of the Sun to receive less influence from the dwarf star and sometimes we get a near-miss like what is coming on Oct. 17, 2011 (21.56 million miles give or take). I am thinking that occasionally one of the dwarf star moons/planets orbits beyond the proton cloud to become visible for brief periods and the NASA pinheads get an image from time to time that they declare is the ELEnin Comet, just in case someone else is watching and they need their cover story.



Lghtflightpilot said:


> Now, I don't know what to believe. Comets range from a few meters to 50km diameter. If elenin was larger, you should be able to work out from the data shown if the orbit shown on NASA site is the orbit of something bigger. For eg, pluto has around 2000km diametre?



We agree. Again, the fact that you cannot see their ELEnin Comet at only 2 AU using good telescopes is a troubling sign. Lots of amateur astronomers can see Pluto and cannot find this comet ...  



Lghtflightpilot said:


> In our understanding of planets, smaller ones further out and in from the core of the disk formed when the system was born, then we have twin stars and of course the possibility of random bodies, old dead suns planets bumped and thrown... Then, brown dwarf can be anything from 15 to 40 times the size of jupiters mass (jupiter with a 143000km diameter at eq I thinks).... Do you see the problem I'm having?



Yes! The problem is that you are looking for a brown dwarf that is very difficult to see using conventional telescopes and there is a giant conspiracy going on to hide these things from the sheeple. 



Lghtflightpilot said:


> I need to know how you came to this timeline. Because there are a number of possibilities here, all of which have a lot of bs surrounding and lies. I'm even assuming now that absolutely all of it could have been cooked up.



All of that is in the NASA ELEnin Comet data saying first conjunction on the Ides Of March (today) with perigee on 9/11/2011 exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks. The third conjunction is 11/22/2011 on the day Rothschild murdered JFK. This is like an ELE Movie with too many hidden codes ...



Lghtflightpilot said:


> The only thing I can think of that makes any sense to me is that the large space between jupiter and mars was once inhabited by another giant that got pinballed by whatever it was that punched a hole in our ort cloud, then, the comet surely would not be it because we would see it....



This brown dwarf is not orbiting on the ecliptic plane, but approach is from the southern hemisphere. This object broke the plane on March 4, 2011 when the earth change events began to escalate, but the dwarf star was already inside the bulk of the asteroid belt; which is why there is not more belt disruptions during this 3600-year cycle. 



Lghtflightpilot said:


> So the Idea that elenin is a large planet or brown dwarf, to me seems misleading and is causing a lot of arguments.



If this thing was as comet or planet, then you would be able to see it plain as day; if this Russian saw it in Dec. 2010 using an 18-inch telescope. Right? Okay then. One explanation for why you cannot see the thing is because it is a super-cold brown dwarf inside a massive gravity well that bends light and allows you to see the stars in the distance behind it. I am only a truth investigator and just started this investigation in the middle of February, so your guess is much better than mine. 



Lghtflightpilot said:


> If it's a comet, it comes close and yes indeed its tail will cross. If its a planet, is it too cold for us to see? Space is pretty big even between mars and jupiter. It could be a distraction and there may be a brown dwarf still just outside the system or... on the opposite side of the sky to where the comet is meant to be... actually, ima go check trajectory of recent high orbit comets...
> Apologies for length if a bother. JUST THE SOURCE OF YOUR TIMELINE PLEASE is all I desire.



That is okay. I am delighted to see someone on the case with some brains and knowledge about our solar system. Good luck picking up the investigation where I left off. I look forward to seeing your findings.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIsZUn4MUMs&NR=1]We Are Not Getting These Warnings From The US Govt[/ame]

Terral


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

...Did I not state the pictures are unlikely to be Elenin??.. sry, a comet


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

As well we wouldn't see the comet until it comes closer to the sun, like near mars orbit. This is the amount of comets recently updated..
(k cant post nasa site here for some reason)
The little arrows are apparently comets ya.
I have a couple of theories on people knowing something, I agree with a lot you say, what I meant with the timeline was the events. How did you correlate dates? I need the raw data. (Sry haven't read the rest yet...)


----------



## rikules

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> A Brown Dwarf with 2.5 larger mass than Jupiter and multiple orbiting moons (pic) is right now (2/11) exactly between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars on an inbound trajectory from south of the ecliptic plane from the Leo Constellation heading for a tight turn around the sun on Mercury's orbit line.
> 
> Great Demonstration
> 
> ssd.jpl.nasa.gov
> 
> Click on the link and click the arrows back and forth and watch Elenin/Planet X/Nibiru (more facts) entering the innermost parts of our solar system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 4th, 2011 marks the day that the *brown dwarf *(info)  breaks through the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere to begin  influencing the earth into convulsions and severe spasms. Earthquake  and volcanic activity will escalate from this time forward and increase  like birthpangs where the earth groans and the oceans slosh tidal waves  too and fro.
> 
> March 15, 2011 is the first of three conjunctions where the earth is  caught in the gravitational gradient lines-or the trough-that binds the  sun and brown dwarf together. The sun will be pulling one way and the  brown dwarf the other way and the predicted pole shift event will take  place. The interesting thing about this particular day is that Saturn,  the brown dwarf, the Earth and the Sun and Mars and Jupiter and Uranus  are all in alignment. The astronomy people and the media should be talking about this alignment, because rarely do seven planetary and solar bodies line up in a straight line like we see on March 15, 2011.
> 
> This gravity trough is going to be the mother of  all where the planets are lined up for a game of Tug of War. The earth will be susceptible to the brown dwarf's magnetism and flip over to match the giant's polarity like a smaller magnet flips in space for a larger one . This is the  reason why so many people are giving out warnings concerning the  conjunction and pole shift on March 15, 2011. The magnetic poles are not shifting on their own at some near future time. They are being influenced and shifted gradually by the approach of Nibiru/Planet X. The Govt knows (FEMA preparing = US Govt Bunker Map) all of this and keeps people in the dark, because there is only so many spaces in their underground bunkers. The brown dwarf crosses  the Mars orbit on June 30, 2011. Keep your eye on the earth and sun  distances as we continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee  position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location.  About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus  orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the  magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun  at 44.73 million miles. This right here is the reason that the *Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters* (What Really Happened)  and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan  and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years  to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt  politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in  underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for  themselves.
> 
> September 25, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the  second conjunction with the sun, brown dwarf, Mercury, Saturn, the Sun  and Uranus in line for another Tug of War. The sun, brown dwarf, Mercury  and Saturn are pulling the earth towards the sun in an event that will  bring the earth nearer to the sun than at any time in the last 3600  years. There are 14 days between the brown dwarf reaching perigee  position and this conjunction with the earth and sun being equidistant  to the dwarf on the 7th day. Look down in the lower left hand corner of  the Sept. 25 diagram to see the brown dwarf is now nearer the earth than  the sun at only 38 million miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2 is the day that the brown dwarf crosses Venus' orbit again to  begin trekking in the direction of earth. Our planet is still being  pulled towards the sun, but by this time we are also being pulled  forward into the massive gravity well. Two weeks go by and the brown  dwarf crossed the earth orbit line to pass directly in front of our  planet at just 22.3 million miles away, which is the nearest point in  our encounter. The brown dwarf crosses the Mars orbit line on November  14, 2011 on way to the third conjunction on November 22 where the earth  passes directly between the two once again like on March 15.
> 
> 
> 
> *Timeline:*
> 
> *Feb 11*      Nibiru between Jupiter and Mars orbits. *2.66 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *March 4*     Nibiru breaks through solar ecliptic plane to enter northern hemisphere. *2.26 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *March 15*   Saturn, Nibiru, Earth, Sun, Mars, Jupiter and Uranus are in alignment creating gravity trough
> and pole shift event. First Conjunction. *2.09 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *June 30*      Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *1.77 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Aug 3*         Nibiru crosses Earth orbit and Earth reaches Nibiru perigee position. *1.48 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Aug 18 *       Nibiru crosses Venus orbit. *1.24 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Sept 11*        Nibiru reaches perigee position at Mercury orbit. *.70 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Sept 25*        Nibiru equidistant from Sun and Earth. Second Conjunction. *.40 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Oct 2*           Nibiru at Venus orbit. *.316 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Oct 17*          Nibiru at Earth orbit and nearest position. .*24 AU from Earth* @ *22.3 million miles*.
> 
> *Nov 14  *        Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *.47 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Nov 22 *          Nibiru, Earth and Sun alignment for third and final conjunction. *.57 AU from Earth*.
> 
> Nibiru will finally be farther from the Earth than the Sun on March 1, 2012 marking 165 days from Sept. 18, 2011 that Nibiru was nearer our planet than the Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Earth Change and Pole Shift Explained
> 
> Last Timester Event Timeline
> 
> Background Info
> 
> Surviving Nibiru
> 
> Buy Survival Silver
> 
> Secret Govt Meeting
> 
> 15 Symptoms Of Nibiru
> 
> Martial Law
> 
> What Happened On 9/11
> 
> My experts123.com posting
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


well

it's the 15th........

and......?


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

If the orbit of elenin you are showing from nasa is suppose to be the orbit of a brown dwarf... dont they start at a size of 13 Jupiter masses?! 13... smallest, and it's between jupiter and earth now? The better idea I've seen and correlates better with the sumerian (apparent) translation, is that Elenin is one of a number of planets orbiting a brown dwarf just outside our ort cloud. Only elenin comes in. Seen that 1? Sry I'll get to my theory as soon as I read the rest. Soz slow typer and have been waiting up for this...


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

...damit my reply just disappeared..


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

The 15th, pole flip. I know you've amended it now though, what was your source for that? And more importantly why did you change it?


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

Man that message that disappeared was the first time I've ever written one of my theories out or told anyone, after 15 years, I finally get the inspiration to tell my story and it disappears..  (Sigh), dunno that I can do that again... I probably will, need a break..


----------



## Sheldon

Terral said:


> Of course this is only a 'theory,' which is why the information is posted in this Conspiracy Theories Forum and not in the Current Events Forum. Either way, we must acknowledge that evidence exists to support my theory and I have not seen other evidence beyond the brown dwarf explanation that makes more sense. Have you? This is the right forum to post that information.




Yes, it is the right forum. As far as the evidence supporting your story about a brown dwarf, that's called confirmation bias. The Earth is never static, that is the reality. Although you want to dismiss this, yes, these natural events ARE normal. THAT is what makes sense and THAT is what's rational, but you don't want to acknowledge this simple explanation because it doesn't fit into your chicken-little show.

Had you posted this story a few years ago, you could've used the Indonesian tsunami as your evidence. More recently you could've used the August 8th quake in Greece as evidence. Had you posted this story a couple decades ago you could've used San Fran as your evidence. And I've no doubt there will be some kind of natural disaster this summer you can use as your  evidence.

But the one thing you've been unable to address in a scientifically-valid way is the absence of this sub-star from the tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night. That is a glaring hole in your story. Glaring. Natural events are circumstantial to your nearby substar that has as much proof of existence as Bigfoot. Natural events are explained easily; your brown dwarf requires logic pretzels and astrophysical gymnastics.


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

..I just realized something. When I decided to join this post it was mostly to find out where you got the 15th date for the pole flip. I was not at all discounting a brown dwarf, maybe just its location. Then at the same time, doesn't mean either that I discount the elinin orbit relating to a planet... orbiting a brown dwarf just outside our oort cloud. Consider this for a second. Vondaniken's translation of the sumerian text that gave him his timeline, if it's even correct, I haven't got to learning sumerian yet, :/ would prefer not to,.. He stated the annunaki came here from nebiru, a planet, to mine gold to shield their dying atmosphere. They created us from apes with gene manipulation to mine coz the annunaki labor din wanna do it any more. Now, why the hell would a race of warlike, technically advanced relative aliens, persist in hanging onto a dying planet when they found one with no sentient life and a perfect living environment. As well a lot warmer. Now you can even assume the story is right... Can you follow the rabbit? Have a look at this vid from a few years back. Its original form was an anon letter, not a channeler. When you watch it though, if you haven't already, assume that the writer is either, who they say they are or, the annunaki that wish to control us, (since there is a division in the story), or that they are an opposing faction with equally evil desires, or of course some do gooder insightful human throwing some fear into the plot by being ambiguous about what it is exactly we are meant to do, as a whole.... anyways, watch it and see if you can see where I'm going with it.
Damn still cant link. Youtube, 'do you wish we show up'
Open minds remember. You inspired me to open my friend! Sry, I get excitable.
ps - this is just one theory too mind you.


----------



## minor deity

Sheldon said:


> Yes, it is the right forum. As far as the evidence supporting your story about a brown dwarf, that's called confirmation bias. The Earth is never static, that is the reality. Although you want to dismiss this, yes, these natural events ARE normal. THAT is what makes sense and THAT is what's rational, but you don't want to acknowledge this simple explanation because it doesn't fit into your chicken-little show.
> 
> Had you posted this story a few years ago, you could've used the Indonesian tsunami as your evidence. More recently you could've used the August 8th quake in Greece as evidence. Had you posted this story a couple decades ago you could've used San Fran as your evidence. And I've no doubt there will be some kind of natural disaster this summer you can use as your  evidence.
> 
> But the one thing you've been unable to address in a scientifically-valid way is the absence of this sub-star from the tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night. That is a glaring hole in your story. Glaring. Natural events are circumstantial to your nearby substar that has as much proof of existence as Bigfoot. Natural events are explained easily; your brown dwarf requires logic pretzels and astrophysical gymnastics.



Hi Sheldon, Just curious if you have a theory about why all these "tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night" also can't find comet Elenin even though it was claimed to be discovered in December with a small telescope and NASA substantiates the claim? Just wondering what your thoughts are.


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

Damn my disappearing message has gaffed me. I'm aware that the earths poles migrate. Because we have a crust, when the magma dynamo changes direction, the friction with the crust causes turbulance. Models have suggested nt and sth poles will pop up everywhere til it settles in anywhere from 50-100 years or more. Then I think it will take less. They started wobbling/migrating a while back. 
   I also know about the black square at 5h53, -6 10'58 on google sky. Also have read the 1983 washington post articles stating it was captured twice and hadn't appeared to move in the s months between. 50billion miles away, so cosmically stuff all, put it just outside the oort cloud or something, then it hadn't moved, though they stated it highly unlikely (I forget why) that it was it was coming straight for us. Hence, it would have to be a slow orbit, which still works with your plan if it niberu/elenin is a planet orbiting that star. Which indecently would HAVE to be a twin star if it has a 36000 procession, then if you think about it, if this was the case, that procession could relate to the appearance of just the planet, might have a couple of processions where it doesn't come through... Which would STILL hold true with your theory when you consider nibiru, the planet, is what collided with whichever at the beginning of the solar system according to Vondaniken, then that idea is reinforced by our asteroid belt, which is still a mystery to scientists.


----------



## Meister

Lghtflightpilot said:


> ..I just realized something. When I decided to join this post it was mostly to find out where you got the 15th date for the pole flip. I was not at all discounting a brown dwarf, maybe just its location. Then at the same time, doesn't mean either that I discount the elinin orbit relating to a planet... orbiting a brown dwarf just outside our oort cloud. Consider this for a second. Vondaniken's translation of the sumerian text that gave him his timeline, if it's even correct, I haven't got to learning sumerian yet, :/ would prefer not to,.. He stated the annunaki came here from nebiru, a planet, to mine gold to shield their dying atmosphere. They created us from apes with gene manipulation to mine coz the annunaki labor din wanna do it any more. Now, why the hell would a race of warlike, technically advanced relative aliens, persist in hanging onto a dying planet when they found one with no sentient life and a perfect living environment. As well a lot warmer. Now you can even assume the story is right... Can you follow the rabbit? Have a look at this vid from a few years back. Its original form was an anon letter, not a channeler. When you watch it though, if you haven't already, assume that the writer is either, who they say they are or, the annunaki that wish to control us, (since there is a division in the story), or that they are an opposing faction with equally evil desires, or of course some do gooder insightful human throwing some fear into the plot by being ambiguous about what it is exactly we are meant to do, as a whole.... anyways, watch it and see if you can see where I'm going with it.
> *Damn still cant link. Youtube, 'do you wish we show up'*Open minds remember. You inspired me to open my friend! Sry, I get excitable.
> ps - this is just one theory too mind you.



You need to have 16 posts...but I found this for you.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZNAZRV_dzA"]JAPAN ROCKS STOCK MARKET, NUCLEAR FALLOUT, WW3 AND MORE MURDER[/ame]

Chris is summing up the details of recent events that has me wondering if my timeline contains errors. A lot of people are commenting on the fact that the Earth axis shifted 4 inches with this Japan Earthquake:

Risingsunofnihon.com Story



> Remarkable discovery after the Japan earthquake, as *the earth has been shifted by almost 4 inches on its axis*. More reports show  the north island of Japan too has been moved from its original  location. It is seen the US Geological Survey has said, a GPS station  has indeed moved 8 feet from its original location in Japan.
> 
> Pic
> 
> An Italian Institute has also confirmed  that the earth has indeed shifted 4 inches on the axis. The massive 8.9  magnitude earthquake knocked out Japan and it has created a huge shift  in the north island of Japan. There are fears that more than 1000 people may have been killed in the tsunami.
> 
> Scientists explain the earthquake took place when the earth&#8217;s plate ruptured along a 400 kms long 160 kms wide crevice, as a result  the entire tectonic plate slipped by almost 18 meters. This earthquake  has now killed more than 600 people and 300 bodies have been found after  the tsunami.


Then we have evidence of what happened last year at the ELEnin Comet conjunction/alignment and the earthquake in Chile:

Homelandsecuritynewswire.com Story


> The *27 February 8.8 magnitude earthquake in Chile has  shifted the Earth's axis by three inches, causing each day to be  shorter by 1.26 microseconds* (a microsecond is one millionth of a  second);  the Earth is not a perfect sphere, with continents and oceans  distributed unevenly around the planet -- there is more land in the  north, more water in the south; NASA scientists calculate that the  Chilean quake shifted enough material to change the mass balance of the  entire planet
> 
> If days feel a bit shorter these past few weeks it  is because they are shorter. To be precise: 1.26 microseconds shorter.  The reason: The 27 February magnitude 8.8 earthquake in Chile may have  shortened the length of each Earth day, according to NASA, after  shifting the earth&#8217;s axis slightly. &#8220;If our calculations are correct,  the quake moved Earth&#8217;s figure axis by about 3 inches (8 cm),&#8221; according to geophysicist Richard Gross of the Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena, California.
> 
> Gross computed how Earth&#8217;s rotation should have changed as a result  of the 27 February quake. Using a complex model, he and fellow  scientists came up with a preliminary calculation that the quake should  have shortened the length of an Earth day by about 1.26 microseconds (a  microsecond is one millionth of a second), said NASA.
> 
> Perhaps more impressive is how much the quake shifted Earth&#8217;s axis.  Gross calculates the quake should have moved Earth&#8217;s figure axis (the  axis about which Earth&#8217;s mass is balanced) by 2.7 milliarcseconds (about  8 centimeters, or 3 inches). Earth&#8217;s figure axis is not the same as its  north-south axis; they are offset by about 10 meters (about 33 feet).
> 
> According to a NASA article the reason the tilting by 3 inches is not  noted is because &#8220;the figure axis defines not how Earth is tilted, but  rather how it is balanced,&#8221; said Gross.
> 
> That same NASA article explained that the Earth is not a perfect  sphere, with continents and oceans distributed unevenly around the  planet. There is more land in the north, more water in the south, a  great ocean in the west, and so on. As a result of these asymmetries,  Earth slowly wobbles as it spins. The figure axis is Earth&#8217;s axis of  mass balance, and the spin axis wobbles around it. &#8220;The Chilean quake  shifted enough material to change the mass balance of our entire  planet,&#8221; Gross said in the article.[more]


I am seeing a pattern here. In fact, the Nania video warning from March 8, 2011 mentions both of these events, even though the Quake in Japan took place three days later as a prediction:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95zMdTvoqcQ"]March 11-23 EVENT?! Signs and Evidence[/ame]

Skip ahead to 1:17/14:54 to see that Nania stops the NASA browser for the ELEnin Comet on March 11, 2011 to then forward through March 15, 2011. The evidence seems to indicate that we already had our alignment/conjunction on March 11, 2011 some 4 days earlier than my timeline predicted. 

JPL Small-Body Database Browser

Open up the browser and click backwards through the days and tell me when the alignment takes place?? Chile was an 8.8 in February of last year and the axis moved 3 inches at that alignment, and we get a 9.0 with the axis moving 4 inches on March 11, 2011 of this year. When I put the day on March 15, 2011 for the ELEnin Comet, then Earth appears to be beyond the alignment. I could be that we see no major seismic events today on the 15th, because that already happened on the 11th. 

If that is the case, then we should expect an increase in earth change symptoms through the spring and summer, until at some point the brown dwarf becomes visible to the naked eye. The *updated timeline* (GLP link) says the pole shift takes place at the second conjunction starting *September 26, 2011*, but if my calculations are indeed 4 days off on the first conjunction, then we could see that event also take place earlier than my timeline predicts the very same way. The point here is that no mere comet alignment is going to throw the earth into major earthquakes and axis shifts of these proportions. I am afraid that the evidence is gathering steam to support the ELEnin Comet = brown dwarf hypothesis, even if the dates on my timeline are off by a few days here and there. 

Terral


----------



## JackDan

minor deity said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is the right forum. As far as the evidence supporting your story about a brown dwarf, that's called confirmation bias. The Earth is never static, that is the reality. Although you want to dismiss this, yes, these natural events ARE normal. THAT is what makes sense and THAT is what's rational, but you don't want to acknowledge this simple explanation because it doesn't fit into your chicken-little show.
> 
> Had you posted this story a few years ago, you could've used the Indonesian tsunami as your evidence. More recently you could've used the August 8th quake in Greece as evidence. Had you posted this story a couple decades ago you could've used San Fran as your evidence. And I've no doubt there will be some kind of natural disaster this summer you can use as your  evidence.
> 
> But the one thing you've been unable to address in a scientifically-valid way is the absence of this sub-star from the tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night. That is a glaring hole in your story. Glaring. Natural events are circumstantial to your nearby substar that has as much proof of existence as Bigfoot. Natural events are explained easily; your brown dwarf requires logic pretzels and astrophysical gymnastics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sheldon, Just curious if you have a theory about why all these "tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night" also can't find comet Elenin even though it was claimed to be discovered in December with a small telescope and NASA substantiates the claim? Just wondering what your thoughts are.
Click to expand...


Where do people keep coming up with that this comet is not viewable.  It is...! Hopefully this will help but this to rest.  From nasa's website.......

"Question

So what is the deal with comet elenin, there does not seem to be too much credible information. Everyone seems to be freaking out about it, but no one even knows how big it is. Does this comet pose a threat and what is its size and nature? AND I have read about comet Elenin and how some nasa people want to keep it a secret. what are the chances of it coming to earth and what threat does it bring with it, and has this comet got anything to do with 2012 hoax? AND Elinin is only .117 au from earth on mar 11,2011. From march 8 to mar 15, 2011, what are the chances that Elinin either impacts us, or gets close enough to cause a major catastrophy. Please be honest.

ANSWER:

I have been receiving many questions about Comet Elenin. Many of them refer to the outrageous lies on some conspiracy theory websites, which are amplified by people who seem to think this comet is highly unusual. It is not unusual, and it is not a threat to Earth. See the Wikipedia article on this comet  for more information. C2010 X1 Elenin (to give its full name) is a long-period comet, which takes about 10,000 years to complete one orbit around the Sun. It was discovered with a robotic telescope in New Mexico on 10 December 2010 by Russian amateur astronomer Leonid Elenin. When comets or asteroids are first discovered, their orbits are quite uncertain; usually it takes several months of observations to firmly establish the orbit. Elenin's perihelion (closest to the Sun) is in early September 2011 at a distance from the Sun of 40-45 million miles. It will be closest to Earth on about 16 October, at a distance of about 21 million miles, which is nearly a hundred times farther than the Moon. The comet never comes close to the Earth, but it is expected to be visible in binoculars during August and October. Part of the Internet chatter concerns its size. Comets are exceedingly small and enveloped in a tenuous cloud of gas and dust, so the only way to be sure of their actual dimensions is to visit with a spacecraft. Half a dozen comets have been the target of spacecraft missions, and all of them (even Comet Halley) are less than 10 km in diameter. There is no reason to think Elenin is any different. This means its mass is less than one billionth the mass of the Earth. Needless to say, we will not be aware of the tiny gravitational pull from Elenin. In spite of these simple facts, some websites (such as godlikeproductions) are making wild claims that Elenin will hit the Earth, or disturb our orbit, or cause tides, or interact with our magnetic field. Such claims are pure fiction. One of the worst examples is a video that someone posted on the NASAbuzzroom website that claims that the magnetic field of the comet will cause a large shift in the rotation axis of the Earth and produce mega-earthquakes on March 15, 2011. It is hard to imagine anyone would take this seriously. Comets don't have magnetic fields, and magnetic fields can't change the rotation axis or cause earthquakes no matter how large they are. Adding to the craziness is a claim that this same comet caused the Earth's axis to shift by 3 degrees in February 2010 and caused the Chile Earthquake. These are simply lies; the comet was far away a year ago, and there was no change whatever in Earth's rotation axis. The Chile earthquake was a normal slippage in an active fault that has produced many previous earthquakes, including the one witnessed by Charles Darwin in 1835. Please remember that just because someone says he or she is from NASA doesn't make it true. Many people who post YouTube videos lie about their affiliation. Incidentally, only NASA is allowed to use the NASA logo, the blue circle with the word NASA and a satellite orbiting around it. 

David Morrison
Astrobiology Senior Scientist 
March 1, 2011

http://astrobiology.nasa.gov/ask-an-astrobiologist/question/?id=14416 *Meister*
it won't let me post link yet because i don't have the post count, I will send it to someone to put up.


----------



## JackDan

On the last post, the link to the nasa reference is in the title.


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

Sigh, and sry, I didn't realize you misunderstood I was trying to state how unlikely it was that the two dudes took photo's of a comet at that distance, yea with a 15" lols! There are like 2-3000 comets just between jupiter and us. Average 1 can be seen from here usually as they fly into the sun... Look, I'll tell you too why I want to know where you got the 15th date from.... The sun may have gone monopole. I think I linked the monitor I use in first post.


----------



## Meister

JackDan said:


> On the last post, the link to the nasa reference is in the title.



*I linked it for you*


----------



## Terral

Hi pilot:



Lghtflightpilot said:


> ...Did I not state the pictures are unlikely to be Elenin??.. sry, a comet



The highest probability is that the NASA ELEnin Comet is our brown dwarf. That explains why people cannot see it. When I say 'people,' then I mean people like *Astrolpatriot* (link) who has a big telescope and knows how to use it. We have been tracking this invisible object for some time and have drawn many of the same conclusions. 

Terral


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi pilot:
> 
> 
> 
> Lghtflightpilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did I not state the pictures are unlikely to be Elenin??.. sry, a comet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The highest probability is that the NASA ELEnin Comet is our brown dwarf. That explains why people cannot see it. When I say 'people,' then I mean people like *Astrolpatriot* (link) who has a big telescope and knows how to use it. *We have been tracking this invisible object *for some time and have drawn many of the same conclusions.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


How in hell do you track an invisible object?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi pilot:
> 
> 
> 
> Lghtflightpilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did I not state the pictures are unlikely to be Elenin??.. sry, a comet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The highest probability is that the NASA ELEnin Comet is our brown dwarf. That explains why people cannot see it. When I say 'people,' then I mean people like *Astrolpatriot* (link) who has a big telescope and knows how to use it. *We have been tracking this invisible object* for some time and have drawn many of the same conclusions.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


How do you track something that is invisible?

Edit: I guess great minds do think alike.


----------



## Terral

Hi pilot:

Your linking problems will go away once you have made the minimum amount of posts. I see the Meister is helping you out. 



Lghtflightpilot said:


> I have a couple of theories on people knowing something, I agree with a lot you say, what I meant with the timeline was the events. How did you correlate dates? I need the raw data. (Sry haven't read the rest yet...)



JPL Small-Body Database Browser

Again, the dates were taken from the NASA orbit data for their ELENin Comet Psyop. Just stop the browser on the dates that their object crosses each respective orbit line and there is your answer. Keep going into the future to September 11, 2011 and note how that is the day their object is nearest the Sun in the very middle of the orbit where the orbit lines make the transition. October 17 is the day their object is nearest the Earth, which happens to be the same day that their object crosses Earth orbit. 

I did my best to transfer the dates from the orbit diagram to the timeline, but apparently I was off by 4 days on the March 15, 2011 prediction. That is the day that many sources warned about. Just do a search for 'march 15 2011 warning' (google) to see more than 33 million hits. From the beginning of my investigation starting in February, I never saw the need to change this warning date; because the NASA orbit data seems to verify an alignment on March 15th.

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Rat:



Rat in the Hat said:


> How do you track something that is invisible?
> 
> Edit: I guess great minds do think alike.



You begin by looking into the area that NASA says their ELEin Comet is located in the sky. When you see nothing, then you keep on looking (GLP topic). We both know this object is somewhere between Saturn and the belt of Orion. At some point this dwarf will become visible and the search will be over. 

Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi Rat:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you track something that is invisible?
> 
> Edit: I guess great minds do think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You begin by looking into the area that NASA says their ELEin Comet is located in the sky. When you see nothing, then you keep on looking (GLP topic). We both know this object is somewhere between Saturn and the belt of Orion. At some point this dwarf will become visible and the search will be over.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


What you are doing is called "searching", not "tracking". 

Tracking is where you actually see something and follow it's movements. Not possible with something invisible.


----------



## Terral

Hi pilot:



Lghtflightpilot said:


> If the orbit of elenin you are showing from nasa is suppose to be the orbit of a brown dwarf... dont they start at a size of 13 Jupiter masses?! 13... smallest, and it's between jupiter and earth now?



Their ELEnin object will reach Mars orbit on June 27, 2011 and still be 1.789 AU from Earth. While I do believe the orbit flight path and times for this NASA object, I do not believe their mass data for any snowball comet or any such nonsense. 



Lghtflightpilot said:


> The better idea I've seen and correlates better with the sumerian (apparent) translation, is that Elenin is one of a number of planets orbiting a brown dwarf just outside our ort cloud. Only elenin comes in. Seen that 1? Sry I'll get to my theory as soon as I read the rest. Soz slow typer and have been waiting up for this...



I am not buying the ELEnin Comet cover story for one minute. The planets/moons around this brown dwarf are not creating all the earth changes since 2004. All of that is coming from the massive brown dwarf itself nearing the center of our solar system for an orbit around our Sun. If your hypothesis states that only a satellite of this brown dwarf is entering our inner solar system, then what in the hell is going on with the massive dwarf? This thing must be in orbit around something to make a regular 3600-year orbit cycle. That something is an orbit around our Sun, so the entire cycle can begin again for another encounter in about 3600 years. 

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie

Yawn.....

You do understand that there are already pictures of this comet?

"Bright Prospects for Comet Elenin?
It doesn't look like much now &#8212; just a tiny, 19th-magnitude smudge tucked away in southwestern Virgo &#8212; but a newly discovered comet could become something special 10 months from now."







Comet Elenin (C/2010 X1) appears as a tiny, faint smudge in this stack of four 300-second exposures taken on December 11, 2010, with the 1.5-m reflector at Maidanak Observatory. The quadrupled stars are due to the comet's motion between exposures.
Aleksei Sergeyev / Artyom Novichonok​
http://www.skyandtelescope.com/community/skyblog/observingblog/112431829.html


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

sry this one for the guy that tried chewing out terral... I find him lols
K I got this one. It is still feasible that nibiru is elenin if you consider the ancient sumerian text translation it comes from (possibly flawed a little)  mentions it's a planet, then the first sighting in the 1983 washington post headliner (unless a fake) stated what they saw was likely a brown dwarf which are suns so cold hence dim that we needed to build the new satellite in antarctica to map them all as well the 20% of over 1k diameter object Nasa hadn't mapped at that time. We could miss a brown dwarf if it were a stones throw from our oort cloud (outer sphere of cold rock left over from the creation of the solar system of which all solar systems have and we can hardly see that even still. We only just finished the mapping of over 1km diameter objects as far as neptune away. 
    Points... If nibiru is a planet that comes round every 3600 years (as stated in the sumarian text translation), It would be orbiting a binary twin star (which there are many of in our galaxy and scientists started looking for one for our sun because of anomalies noticed that suggested we might have one years ago) which means that elenin could still be nebiru, if it a small planet. However, whatever it is, if it is at all will be seen soon. It should light up as it approaches mars orbit.
    As for the earthquakes being 'just one of those days', it's definitely not. The planets poles ARE shifting, they have been wobbling for over 2 decades and they have been migrating for the last 10. The wobble is indicative of a pole reversal that happens average every 500000 yrs ranging anywhere from 5000 to 5million years between cycles.
   The sun as well is going mad. It is right now going through it's own pole reversal which happens at a solar maximum of which this next cycle will be huge whichever scientist you ask about it that knows. 
   ...Mind you, I'm still not convinced elenin is niberu though there is ABSOLUTELY a conspiracy here. That is shown by the blatant act of cut a piece out of google sky (co-ords: 5h53m30s, -6 10'58). Means one of 2 things. Either we have a binary star approaching with possibly several planets of its own, or they did it as part of a plan to send us all on this wild goose chase.
   Regardless, the 1st I saw of the comet's orbit, I shit more if THAT was real because it comes right by us (they have apparently updated it though I haven't checked yet) at 64 000 000km which would be fine though it's tail would smash us with debris because it passes between the sun and us. And if you believe that some guy saw it outside of jupiter's orbit with a 15" telescope, if you calculate it from his image and co-ords, even a reeeally rough estimate, that thing is massive! And NASA are somehow tracking it's orbit which is what's called a high orbit as it basically goes well out of the system which means, they have not seen it before and it's highly unlikely they could track it from as far out as they did. 
I still think the whole lot could be bs to cover the fact that they have been lying to the masses about climate change and co2 levels being our fault for years when they knew full well it was the sun approaching a major cycle. (NB: Suns poles flip every 9-14yrs as well has a greater cycle where each of those smaller ones rise and fall it average activity)
damn how do i quote wit msg? lols


----------



## Terral

Hi Rat:



Rat in the Hat said:


> What you are doing is called "searching", not "tracking".
> 
> Tracking is where you actually see something and follow it's movements. Not possible with something invisible.



JPL Small-Body Database Browser

Use the NASA Orbit Diagram to 'track' the ELEnin Comet. Then take your telescope outside tonight and try to find the thing. Good luck. I am tracking the brown dwarf by watching the ELEnin diagram, while also watching the earthquakes, volcanoes, mass animal deaths, migrating magnetic poles and tidal waves going off on the earth. I am also wading through a mountain of disinformation and conflicting reports that make running the investigation that much more difficult. I think we can all agree that the Earth is acting up and going through many serious earth change events. 

My view is that there is a connection between all of these events and this ELEnin Comet that looks more and more like a massive brown dwarf (or something) entering the innermost regions of our solar system to orbit our Sun. Of course I can be wrong about everything and that would not be the first time I went out on a limb that cracked. However, there is something going on here and I am doing my best to figure things out using the available evidence. 

Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi pilot:
> 
> 
> 
> Lghtflightpilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the orbit of elenin you are showing from nasa is suppose to be the orbit of a brown dwarf... dont they start at a size of 13 Jupiter masses?! 13... smallest, and it's between jupiter and earth now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their ELEnin object will reach Mars orbit on June 27, 2011 and still be 1.789 AU from Earth. While I do believe the orbit flight path and times for this NASA object, I do not believe their mass data for any snowball comet or any such nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> Lghtflightpilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The better idea I've seen and correlates better with the sumerian (apparent) translation, is that Elenin is one of a number of planets orbiting a brown dwarf just outside our ort cloud. Only elenin comes in. Seen that 1? Sry I'll get to my theory as soon as I read the rest. Soz slow typer and have been waiting up for this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not buying the ELEnin Comet cover story for one minute. The planets/moons around this brown dwarf are not creating all the earth changes since 2004. All of that is coming from the *massive brown dwarf* itself nearing the center of our solar system for an orbit around our Sun. If your hypothesis states that only a satellite of this brown dwarf is entering our inner solar system, then what in the hell is going on with *the massive dwarf*? This thing must be in orbit around something to make a regular 3600-year orbit cycle. That something is an orbit around our Sun, so the entire cycle can begin again for another encounter in about 3600 years.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


A massive dwarf? 

Can you say "contradiction"?

I have to give you one thing Terral, you're better at writing this crap than I would be. There's no way I could knowingly write the stuff you do with a straight face.


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

that black and white can't be the comet sry. It has no coma or tail for the speed it's moving as well not close enough to sun anyway unless it got hit by something or vented trapped partices or something then you would see a cloud around it not a glow and usually a tail esp if seeing it at the distance it is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi Rat:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are doing is called "searching", not "tracking".
> 
> Tracking is where you actually see something and follow it's movements. Not possible with something invisible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> Use the NASA Orbit Diagram to 'track' the ELEnin Comet. Then take your telescope outside tonight and try to find the thing. Good luck. I am tracking the brown dwarf by watching the ELEnin diagram, while also watching the earthquakes, volcanoes, mass animal deaths, migrating magnetic poles and tidal waves going off on the earth. I am also wading through a mountain of disinformation and conflicting reports that make running the investigation that much more difficult. I think we can all agree that the Earth is acting up and going through many serious earth change events.
> 
> My view is that there is a connection between all of these events and this ELEnin Comet that looks more and more like a massive brown dwarf (or something) entering the innermost regions of our solar system to orbit our Sun. Of course I can be wrong about everything and that would not be the first time I went out on a limb that cracked. However, there is something going on here and I am doing my best to figure things out using the available evidence.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...




By this silly logic, the next time I go fishing I should be able to "track" the walleye by looking at a picture of the lake.


----------



## Terral

Hi pilot:



Lghtflightpilot said:


> The 15th, pole flip. I know you've amended it now though, what was your source for that? And more importantly why did you change it?



My investigation early on was influenced by the disinformation flying around about the March 15, 2011 pole shift. I then realized that the David Beach videos were disinformation, which led me to look at the ELEnin Comet data more closely. I then realized that this object was still 2.01 AU from Earth at the first conjunction, which is much too far away to wrestle Earth polarity control from the Sun. I then realized that this object would be directly between the Earth and Sun on September 26, 2011 at only .396 AU. 

That would represent the best time for the brown dwarf to take over polarity control of Earth to cause a pole shift. Then as the dwarf moves away, the Sun resumes polarity control and a pole shift reversal takes place at some point in the timeline. I assigned that event to the November 22, 2011 third conjunction, but can easily see how the transition can come much earlier in the timeline once the dwarf moves from between Earth and Sun. 

Terral


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

Meh, this is too much. I can't keep up or even quote properly. If any of you were really serious about resolving this then you'd be reading what I've got to say, not arguing. And Terral, have you answered my question on the 15th date being related to a pole shift? If it was your own theory, fine... As well why are you not keeping an open mind? You do seem to be clinging to elenin's orbit being the only truth coming from liars and it has spread as a result of this thread and I AM ACTUALLY...(breathe,) trying to find out where the true deception lies coz as it is, YOU ARE POSSIBLY PART OF IT... Did you watch the youtube vid?


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi pilot:
> 
> 
> 
> Lghtflightpilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 15th, pole flip. I know you've amended it now though, what was your source for that? And more importantly why did you change it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My investigation* early on was influenced by the disinformation flying around about the March 15, 2011 pole shift. I then realized that the David Beach videos were disinformation, which led me to look at the ELEnin Comet data more closely. I then realized that this object was still 2.01 AU from Earth at the first conjunction, which is much too far away to wrestle Earth polarity control from the Sun. I then realized that this object would be directly between the Earth and Sun on September 26, 2011 at only .396 AU.
> 
> That would represent the best time for the brown dwarf to take over polarity control of Earth to cause a pole shift. Then as the dwarf moves away, the Sun resumes polarity control and a pole shift reversal takes place at some point in the timeline. I assigned that event to the November 22, 2011 third conjunction, but can easily see how the transition can come much earlier in the timeline once the dwarf moves from between Earth and Sun.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Your investigation starts and stops with youtube whacko's, Terral.


----------



## Terral

Hi Rat:



Rat in the Hat said:


> By this silly logic, the next time I go fishing I should be able to "track" the walleye by looking at a picture of the lake.



No. That is what I get for feeding the idiot trolls and shills. The real idiots are the guys wasting your time, when you do not believe any of this stuff anyway. It takes a real idiot to wake up in the morning and decide to go to the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum to spend all damn day pretending no conspiracy exists. There is something going on here and you and your nonsense are no help whatsoever. 

The people in Indonesia and Christchurch, Australia and Japan are not laughing and the USA can very well be next ...

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Rat in the Hat

Lghtflightpilot said:


> Meh, this is too much. I can't keep up or even quote properly. If any of you were really serious about resolving this then you'd be reading what I've got to say, not arguing. And Terral, have you answered my question on the 15th date being related to a pole shift? If it was your own theory, fine... As well why are you not keeping an open mind? You do seem to be clinging to elenin's orbit being the only truth coming from liars and it has spread as a result of this thread and I AM ACTUALLY...(breathe,) trying to find out where the true deception lies coz as it is, YOU ARE POSSIBLY PART OF IT... Did you watch the youtube vid?



There is nothing in this stupid "theory" that I need to resolve. There is no brown dwarf star (with or without moons) heading into our solar system at super-luminal speed. The earthquakes in Japan and New Zeeland were not caused by tidal forces from this non-existent threat. 

This "theory" is exactly what I am treating it as. A joke.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi Rat:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> By this silly logic, the next time I go fishing I should be able to "track" the walleye by looking at a picture of the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. That is what I get for feeding the idiot trolls and *shills*. The real idiots are the guys wasting your time, when you do not believe any of this stuff anyway. It takes a real idiot to wake up in the morning and decide to go to the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum to spend all damn day pretending no conspiracy exists. There is something going on here and you and your nonsense are no help whatsoever.
> 
> The people in Indonesia and Christchurch, Australia and Japan are not laughing and the USA can very well be next ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Oh, good. Another player in the game.

Maybe you will answer the question that the other YouTube Warriors in this Forum refuse to answer.

If I am a government "shill", who is supposed to be paying me? Please be specific as to which agency and department. An exact name of the paymaster would also be appreciated.


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

@Terral
OGM! THIS IS CRAZY! Everything I have explained has been detailed and correct. Yet still I'm getting arguments. I have a friend too yo, he owns the LARGEST MOBILE TELESCOPE IN THE SOUTHERN HEMISPHERE! LLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAARRRRGEST, not a word of a lie, look back at all my posts and try find 1 lie. Dare. I will say it again. Whatever it is, we shouldn't be able to see it yet, comet or otherwise. I already stated quite clearly... You keep changing your story... 
This has got to be the disinfo site.
Terral, please show me your calculations or source for the march15th date because although you were wrong about the pole reversal, which why would you set a date for it anyways if you apparently knew that it is a gradual thing, which indecently you tried to tell me, AFTER my post that went through the whole explanation of exactly that,.. BECAUSE, whoever told you or wherever you got it somehow they knew about something that may have just happened with THE SUN'S POLES. Now I want to get off this forum so I can finish my article and get the f*#k off this planet!..
SORRY, sorry... Ima take a break. You have been duped Terral. A lie between truths is worse than nothing but. They have you. Let go and listen to me. Just ignore the diagram from nassa and stop changing the story and you will see how right you might be.
And I state again, 15 years I've been looking at this for and you think you have it in two months as you said yourself. Now I have been completely honest, I source everything I have with ALL claimed sources and cut to the chase, I have listened to you and have not argued for the sake of it, only provided you with that you do not yet have as I see you take things that people say that you have argued against and repeat that which I have written to others hence totally contradicting yourself. If this thing is related to neberu, even if it's a deception made to distract us from the opposite side of the sky for example because that's where it really is, IF it exists WHICH i HAVE NOT DISCOUNTED AS A POSSIBILITY, then we COULD be in grave danger if we don't get to the core of it by the beginning of next year. If we are not working together toward a common goal that is for the betterment of humans, we will not even know that our freedom is lost as we become unwitting slaves trading service for freedom that is our right. At this pivotal point in time, we are paving the way for not only our future but our future physical evolution. You wanna be stuck at ape for the next however long they can keep us in the dark for. This is a chance we may not have again for a long while. The 'elites' think they know what's going on and are laughing though they are being decieved too. No-one is coming to save us from ourselves, we have to break the through the deception. The only way any can maintain deception and corruption is through a heirachy of secrecy of which only those at the top know completely the level of the deception they have created for us and maintain it effectively by CONVINCING US WE ARE NOT BEING CONTROLLED or that this is the way life is or that there isn't enough proof of the deception so there is no way of convincing anyone else because we all need proof to inform the rest that what they have been doing for their entire life has been based on a lie. We have 1 ace. I know what it is and I would very much like to share it with those that will listen then I know the deception is deep and it's hard to trust so I am still here.


----------



## Terral

Hi pilot:



Lghtflightpilot said:


> Did you watch the youtube vid?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGW0W4Fcsc"]This Video?[/ame]

Yes and there is nothing here about our ELEnin Comet, brown dwarf or anything remotely related to this topic. I am very aware that aliens have been around for billions of years and have no clue as to why this is important to anything we are discussing here. 

Terral


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Well, Terral did say martial law would be imposed today. He just didn't say he would bring it on himself.


----------



## California Girl

Oh My God!!

I just heard a rumor.... I think DiveCon has been taken away by the MIB. 

Think we should do something about it?  Where is DiveCon?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

California Girl said:


> Oh My God!!
> 
> I just heard a rumor.... I think DiveCon has been taken away by the MIB.
> 
> Think we should do something about it?  Where is DiveCon?



That's a good question. I haven't seen my little buddy around for a while.

I may have to launch a Ranger mission to locate him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rat:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> By this silly logic, the next time I go fishing I should be able to "track" the walleye by looking at a picture of the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. That is what I get for feeding the idiot trolls and *shills*. The real idiots are the guys wasting your time, when you do not believe any of this stuff anyway. It takes a real idiot to wake up in the morning and decide to go to the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum to spend all damn day pretending no conspiracy exists. There is something going on here and you and your nonsense are no help whatsoever.
> 
> The people in Indonesia and Christchurch, Australia and Japan are not laughing and the USA can very well be next ...
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Another player in the game.
> 
> Maybe you will answer the question that the other YouTube Warriors in this Forum refuse to answer.
> 
> If I am a government "shill", who is supposed to be paying me? Please be specific as to which agency and department. An exact name of the paymaster would also be appreciated.
Click to expand...


Now he'll never answer this question.


----------



## JackDan

JackDan said:


> Where do people keep coming up with that this comet is not viewable.  It is...! Hopefully this will help but this to rest.  From nasa's website.......
> 
> "Question
> 
> So what is the deal with comet elenin, there does not seem to be too much credible information. Everyone seems to be freaking out about it, but no one even knows how big it is. Does this comet pose a threat and what is its size and nature? AND I have read about comet Elenin and how some nasa people want to keep it a secret. what are the chances of it coming to earth and what threat does it bring with it, and has this comet got anything to do with 2012 hoax? AND Elinin is only .117 au from earth on mar 11,2011. From march 8 to mar 15, 2011, what are the chances that Elinin either impacts us, or gets close enough to cause a major catastrophy. Please be honest.
> 
> ANSWER:
> 
> I have been receiving many questions about Comet Elenin. Many of them refer to the outrageous lies on some conspiracy theory websites, which are amplified by people who seem to think this comet is highly unusual. It is not unusual, and it is not a threat to Earth. See the Wikipedia article on this comet  for more information. C2010 X1 Elenin (to give its full name) is a long-period comet, which takes about 10,000 years to complete one orbit around the Sun. It was discovered with a robotic telescope in New Mexico on 10 December 2010 by Russian amateur astronomer Leonid Elenin. When comets or asteroids are first discovered, their orbits are quite uncertain; usually it takes several months of observations to firmly establish the orbit. Elenin's perihelion (closest to the Sun) is in early September 2011 at a distance from the Sun of 40-45 million miles. It will be closest to Earth on about 16 October, at a distance of about 21 million miles, which is nearly a hundred times farther than the Moon. The comet never comes close to the Earth, but it is expected to be visible in binoculars during August and October. Part of the Internet chatter concerns its size. Comets are exceedingly small and enveloped in a tenuous cloud of gas and dust, so the only way to be sure of their actual dimensions is to visit with a spacecraft. Half a dozen comets have been the target of spacecraft missions, and all of them (even Comet Halley) are less than 10 km in diameter. There is no reason to think Elenin is any different. This means its mass is less than one billionth the mass of the Earth. Needless to say, we will not be aware of the tiny gravitational pull from Elenin. In spite of these simple facts, some websites (such as godlikeproductions) are making wild claims that Elenin will hit the Earth, or disturb our orbit, or cause tides, or interact with our magnetic field. Such claims are pure fiction. One of the worst examples is a video that someone posted on the NASAbuzzroom website that claims that the magnetic field of the comet will cause a large shift in the rotation axis of the Earth and produce mega-earthquakes on March 15, 2011. It is hard to imagine anyone would take this seriously. Comets don't have magnetic fields, and magnetic fields can't change the rotation axis or cause earthquakes no matter how large they are. Adding to the craziness is a claim that this same comet caused the Earth's axis to shift by 3 degrees in February 2010 and caused the Chile Earthquake. These are simply lies; the comet was far away a year ago, and there was no change whatever in Earth's rotation axis. The Chile earthquake was a normal slippage in an active fault that has produced many previous earthquakes, including the one witnessed by Charles Darwin in 1835. Please remember that just because someone says he or she is from NASA doesn't make it true. Many people who post YouTube videos lie about their affiliation. Incidentally, only NASA is allowed to use the NASA logo, the blue circle with the word NASA and a satellite orbiting around it.
> 
> David Morrison
> Astrobiology Senior Scientist
> March 1, 2011
> 
> Answered Question « Ask an Astrobiologist « NASA Astrobiology *Meister*
> it won't let me post link yet because i don't have the post count, I will send it to someone to put up.



TERRAL how come you didn't answer to this nasa post? Don't say it is dis info either.


----------



## Meister

JackDan said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do people keep coming up with that this comet is not viewable.  It is...! Hopefully this will help but this to rest.  From nasa's website.......
> 
> "Question
> 
> So what is the deal with comet elenin, there does not seem to be too much credible information. Everyone seems to be freaking out about it, but no one even knows how big it is. Does this comet pose a threat and what is its size and nature? AND I have read about comet Elenin and how some nasa people want to keep it a secret. what are the chances of it coming to earth and what threat does it bring with it, and has this comet got anything to do with 2012 hoax? AND Elinin is only .117 au from earth on mar 11,2011. From march 8 to mar 15, 2011, what are the chances that Elinin either impacts us, or gets close enough to cause a major catastrophy. Please be honest.
> 
> ANSWER:
> 
> I have been receiving many questions about Comet Elenin. Many of them refer to the outrageous lies on some conspiracy theory websites, which are amplified by people who seem to think this comet is highly unusual. It is not unusual, and it is not a threat to Earth. See the Wikipedia article on this comet  for more information. C2010 X1 Elenin (to give its full name) is a long-period comet, which takes about 10,000 years to complete one orbit around the Sun. It was discovered with a robotic telescope in New Mexico on 10 December 2010 by Russian amateur astronomer Leonid Elenin. When comets or asteroids are first discovered, their orbits are quite uncertain; usually it takes several months of observations to firmly establish the orbit. Elenin's perihelion (closest to the Sun) is in early September 2011 at a distance from the Sun of 40-45 million miles. It will be closest to Earth on about 16 October, at a distance of about 21 million miles, which is nearly a hundred times farther than the Moon. The comet never comes close to the Earth, but it is expected to be visible in binoculars during August and October. Part of the Internet chatter concerns its size. Comets are exceedingly small and enveloped in a tenuous cloud of gas and dust, so the only way to be sure of their actual dimensions is to visit with a spacecraft. Half a dozen comets have been the target of spacecraft missions, and all of them (even Comet Halley) are less than 10 km in diameter. There is no reason to think Elenin is any different. This means its mass is less than one billionth the mass of the Earth. Needless to say, we will not be aware of the tiny gravitational pull from Elenin. In spite of these simple facts, some websites (such as godlikeproductions) are making wild claims that Elenin will hit the Earth, or disturb our orbit, or cause tides, or interact with our magnetic field. Such claims are pure fiction. One of the worst examples is a video that someone posted on the NASAbuzzroom website that claims that the magnetic field of the comet will cause a large shift in the rotation axis of the Earth and produce mega-earthquakes on March 15, 2011. It is hard to imagine anyone would take this seriously. Comets don't have magnetic fields, and magnetic fields can't change the rotation axis or cause earthquakes no matter how large they are. Adding to the craziness is a claim that this same comet caused the Earth's axis to shift by 3 degrees in February 2010 and caused the Chile Earthquake. These are simply lies; the comet was far away a year ago, and there was no change whatever in Earth's rotation axis. The Chile earthquake was a normal slippage in an active fault that has produced many previous earthquakes, including the one witnessed by Charles Darwin in 1835. Please remember that just because someone says he or she is from NASA doesn't make it true. Many people who post YouTube videos lie about their affiliation. Incidentally, only NASA is allowed to use the NASA logo, the blue circle with the word NASA and a satellite orbiting around it.
> 
> David Morrison
> Astrobiology Senior Scientist
> March 1, 2011
> 
> Answered Question « Ask an Astrobiologist « NASA Astrobiology *Meister*
> it won't let me post link yet because i don't have the post count, I will send it to someone to put up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TERRAL how come you didn't answer to this nasa post? Don't say it is dis info either.
Click to expand...


Terral is taking a short break.  There are a few things that are a no-no on this board and he broke one of them.  A person doesn't question moderator activity on the open forum.  If a person has a problem with moderating, they should voice their dissent via a PM to which moderator or administrator of their choice.


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

Sry JakDan I don't believe that can be right. There are thousands of comets in our system between the oort cloud and here and since it is a HYPERBOLIC comet, not long, long are from the oort cloud I'm pretty sure,.. it hasn't been observed long enough to even locate. Then considering if you go by NASA's clock it was out past jupiter at the time, there are literally only a couple of privately owned (amateur) telescopes in the world that can even see saturn's rings let alone a comet which indecently should only have a tail and coma when within at least mars orbit. Unless on the off chance it his something or built up pressure inside and released it, WHICH HAS NEVER HAPPENED IN RECORDED HISTORY let alone to be caught for the short period it would have been lit by and amateur astronomer that managed to take but 1 shot of it. 
I'm not sold completely on anything yet though I know there is definately something being covered up...
.. sry, I say definately because of the patch blacked out in google sky at 5h53m, -6 10'58. Whether there was something there in the first place or not. Follow the story and you get here which is why I'm a little sus since I'm still here and I hven't found what I'm looking for. Terral keeps undermining and changing his story though somehow he knew 1 thing that he could not possibly have and from talking to him I don't think even he realizes and I need to know why so I can find the next piece of the puzzle. You have any idea how many references there are that lead you here if your looking for info on this? It's a worry to say the least coz we could all get shafted.


----------



## Meister

Lghtflightpilot said:


> Sry JakDan I don't believe that can be right. There are thousands of comets in our system between the oort cloud and here and since it is a HYPERBOLIC comet, not long, long are from the oort cloud I'm pretty sure,.. it hasn't been observed long enough to even locate. Then considering if you go by NASA's clock it was out past jupiter at the time, *there are literally only a couple of privately owned (amateur) telescopes in the world that can even see saturn's rings* let alone a comet which indecently should only have a tail and coma when within at least mars orbit. Unless on the off chance it his something or built up pressure inside and released it, WHICH HAS NEVER HAPPENED IN RECORDED HISTORY let alone to be caught for the short period it would have been lit by and amateur astronomer that managed to take but 1 shot of it.
> I'm not sold completely on anything yet though I know there is definately something being covered up...



Not so, my telescope brings up the rings of Saturn, and it has an 8" mirror.  I know that a 6" mirror will bring up the rings of Saturn.


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

I'm with you rat... this is the only one I've read of your then you already have my vote. And everything here tells me this guy could be the govt paid guy since everything comes back here. Other option is sad because if I am right, there is some serious shit happening right now and I need just 1 bit of info from here that he has, seems since my mentioning it, he's changed it.


----------



## minor deity

JackDan said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is the right forum. As far as the evidence supporting your story about a brown dwarf, that's called confirmation bias. The Earth is never static, that is the reality. Although you want to dismiss this, yes, these natural events ARE normal. THAT is what makes sense and THAT is what's rational, but you don't want to acknowledge this simple explanation because it doesn't fit into your chicken-little show.
> 
> Had you posted this story a few years ago, you could've used the Indonesian tsunami as your evidence. More recently you could've used the August 8th quake in Greece as evidence. Had you posted this story a couple decades ago you could've used San Fran as your evidence. And I've no doubt there will be some kind of natural disaster this summer you can use as your  evidence.
> 
> But the one thing you've been unable to address in a scientifically-valid way is the absence of this sub-star from the tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night. That is a glaring hole in your story. Glaring. Natural events are circumstantial to your nearby substar that has as much proof of existence as Bigfoot. Natural events are explained easily; your brown dwarf requires logic pretzels and astrophysical gymnastics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sheldon, Just curious if you have a theory about why all these "tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night" also can't find comet Elenin even though it was claimed to be discovered in December with a small telescope and NASA substantiates the claim? Just wondering what your thoughts are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do people keep coming up with that this comet is not viewable.  It is...! Hopefully this will help but this to rest.  From nasa's website.......
> 
> "Question
> 
> So what is the deal with comet elenin, there does not seem to be too much credible information. Everyone seems to be freaking out about it, but no one even knows how big it is. Does this comet pose a threat and what is its size and nature? AND I have read about comet Elenin and how some nasa people want to keep it a secret. what are the chances of it coming to earth and what threat does it bring with it, and has this comet got anything to do with 2012 hoax? AND Elinin is only .117 au from earth on mar 11,2011. From march 8 to mar 15, 2011, what are the chances that Elinin either impacts us, or gets close enough to cause a major catastrophy. Please be honest.
> 
> ANSWER:
> 
> I have been receiving many questions about Comet Elenin. Many of them refer to the outrageous lies on some conspiracy theory websites, which are amplified by people who seem to think this comet is highly unusual. It is not unusual, and it is not a threat to Earth. See the Wikipedia article on this comet  for more information. C2010 X1 Elenin (to give its full name) is a long-period comet, which takes about 10,000 years to complete one orbit around the Sun. It was discovered with a robotic telescope in New Mexico on 10 December 2010 by Russian amateur astronomer Leonid Elenin. When comets or asteroids are first discovered, their orbits are quite uncertain; usually it takes several months of observations to firmly establish the orbit. Elenin's perihelion (closest to the Sun) is in early September 2011 at a distance from the Sun of 40-45 million miles. It will be closest to Earth on about 16 October, at a distance of about 21 million miles, which is nearly a hundred times farther than the Moon. The comet never comes close to the Earth, but it is expected to be visible in binoculars during August and October. Part of the Internet chatter concerns its size. Comets are exceedingly small and enveloped in a tenuous cloud of gas and dust, so the only way to be sure of their actual dimensions is to visit with a spacecraft. Half a dozen comets have been the target of spacecraft missions, and all of them (even Comet Halley) are less than 10 km in diameter. There is no reason to think Elenin is any different. This means its mass is less than one billionth the mass of the Earth. Needless to say, we will not be aware of the tiny gravitational pull from Elenin. In spite of these simple facts, some websites (such as godlikeproductions) are making wild claims that Elenin will hit the Earth, or disturb our orbit, or cause tides, or interact with our magnetic field. Such claims are pure fiction. One of the worst examples is a video that someone posted on the NASAbuzzroom website that claims that the magnetic field of the comet will cause a large shift in the rotation axis of the Earth and produce mega-earthquakes on March 15, 2011. It is hard to imagine anyone would take this seriously. Comets don't have magnetic fields, and magnetic fields can't change the rotation axis or cause earthquakes no matter how large they are. Adding to the craziness is a claim that this same comet caused the Earth's axis to shift by 3 degrees in February 2010 and caused the Chile Earthquake. These are simply lies; the comet was far away a year ago, and there was no change whatever in Earth's rotation axis. The Chile earthquake was a normal slippage in an active fault that has produced many previous earthquakes, including the one witnessed by Charles Darwin in 1835. Please remember that just because someone says he or she is from NASA doesn't make it true. Many people who post YouTube videos lie about their affiliation. Incidentally, only NASA is allowed to use the NASA logo, the blue circle with the word NASA and a satellite orbiting around it.
> 
> David Morrison
> Astrobiology Senior Scientist
> March 1, 2011
> 
> Answered Question « Ask an Astrobiologist « NASA Astrobiology *Meister*
> it won't let me post link yet because i don't have the post count, I will send it to someone to put up.
Click to expand...


I fail to see how this addresses in any way why nobody has been able to find it except Leonid Elenin and NASA.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Lghtflightpilot said:


> I'm with you rat... this is the only one I've read of your then you already have my vote. And everything here tells me this guy could be the govt paid guy since everything comes back here. Other option is sad because if I am right, there is some serious shit happening right now and I need just 1 bit of info from here that he has, seems since my mentioning it, he's changed it.



The problem is you'll never get one bit of info from him. He changes his stories more often than a trucker changing gears on a mountain road. He tries to stay a step ahead of his lies, but ends up failing miserably.

He's not a paid agent. No deep secret disinfo agency would stoop that low.

And by the way, welcome to the board!


----------



## minor deity

Just saw a report that a 6.4 hit near Tokyo today

M6.4 quake jolts Shizuoka, surrounding areas - The Mainichi Daily News


----------



## California Girl

Meister said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do people keep coming up with that this comet is not viewable.  It is...! Hopefully this will help but this to rest.  From nasa's website.......
> 
> "Question
> 
> So what is the deal with comet elenin, there does not seem to be too much credible information. Everyone seems to be freaking out about it, but no one even knows how big it is. Does this comet pose a threat and what is its size and nature? AND I have read about comet Elenin and how some nasa people want to keep it a secret. what are the chances of it coming to earth and what threat does it bring with it, and has this comet got anything to do with 2012 hoax? AND Elinin is only .117 au from earth on mar 11,2011. From march 8 to mar 15, 2011, what are the chances that Elinin either impacts us, or gets close enough to cause a major catastrophy. Please be honest.
> 
> ANSWER:
> 
> I have been receiving many questions about Comet Elenin. Many of them refer to the outrageous lies on some conspiracy theory websites, which are amplified by people who seem to think this comet is highly unusual. It is not unusual, and it is not a threat to Earth. See the Wikipedia article on this comet  for more information. C2010 X1 Elenin (to give its full name) is a long-period comet, which takes about 10,000 years to complete one orbit around the Sun. It was discovered with a robotic telescope in New Mexico on 10 December 2010 by Russian amateur astronomer Leonid Elenin. When comets or asteroids are first discovered, their orbits are quite uncertain; usually it takes several months of observations to firmly establish the orbit. Elenin's perihelion (closest to the Sun) is in early September 2011 at a distance from the Sun of 40-45 million miles. It will be closest to Earth on about 16 October, at a distance of about 21 million miles, which is nearly a hundred times farther than the Moon. The comet never comes close to the Earth, but it is expected to be visible in binoculars during August and October. Part of the Internet chatter concerns its size. Comets are exceedingly small and enveloped in a tenuous cloud of gas and dust, so the only way to be sure of their actual dimensions is to visit with a spacecraft. Half a dozen comets have been the target of spacecraft missions, and all of them (even Comet Halley) are less than 10 km in diameter. There is no reason to think Elenin is any different. This means its mass is less than one billionth the mass of the Earth. Needless to say, we will not be aware of the tiny gravitational pull from Elenin. In spite of these simple facts, some websites (such as godlikeproductions) are making wild claims that Elenin will hit the Earth, or disturb our orbit, or cause tides, or interact with our magnetic field. Such claims are pure fiction. One of the worst examples is a video that someone posted on the NASAbuzzroom website that claims that the magnetic field of the comet will cause a large shift in the rotation axis of the Earth and produce mega-earthquakes on March 15, 2011. It is hard to imagine anyone would take this seriously. Comets don't have magnetic fields, and magnetic fields can't change the rotation axis or cause earthquakes no matter how large they are. Adding to the craziness is a claim that this same comet caused the Earth's axis to shift by 3 degrees in February 2010 and caused the Chile Earthquake. These are simply lies; the comet was far away a year ago, and there was no change whatever in Earth's rotation axis. The Chile earthquake was a normal slippage in an active fault that has produced many previous earthquakes, including the one witnessed by Charles Darwin in 1835. Please remember that just because someone says he or she is from NASA doesn't make it true. Many people who post YouTube videos lie about their affiliation. Incidentally, only NASA is allowed to use the NASA logo, the blue circle with the word NASA and a satellite orbiting around it.
> 
> David Morrison
> Astrobiology Senior Scientist
> March 1, 2011
> 
> Answered Question « Ask an Astrobiologist « NASA Astrobiology *Meister*
> it won't let me post link yet because i don't have the post count, I will send it to someone to put up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TERRAL how come you didn't answer to this nasa post? Don't say it is dis info either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terral is taking a short break.  There are a few things that are a no-no on this board and he broke one of them.  A person doesn't question moderator activity on the open forum.  If a person has a problem with moderating, they should voice their dissent via a PM to which moderator or administrator of their choice.
Click to expand...


But...

But......

But..........

What if he receives information about the new date for the end of the world and he can't tell us? How irresponsible of you!!!


*Dodges to the left..... dodges to the right.... missing the ban hammer. Sorry. No questioning Mods blah blah blah*


----------



## SFC Ollie

Of course there were several quakes in Japan today, as was to be expected after a 9,0 quake.


----------



## Cootaloot

Hi been following this for a while now and I was worried at first but now everytime I try to search this on other sites It comes back to terral.....now I'm sure that he is full of it bc every other site there is another story has anyone eles notice that


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

@Meister Really? Can you count them? I thought my source was pretty reliable. Apologies if that's right. Still, find me an incident where a comet with a visible tail has been viewed beyond jupiter with an amateur scope. I couldn't find one. I don't doubt my ability to be wrong though I will graciously admit if I am.
http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/?ss_inner  Coz this is what the inner belt looks like. Yesss!! Successful link! The white ones are all comets. Then look to the outer orbit option and there are even more. Same page you can find numbers. There are a shitload.


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

@coolalot 
Yep, and it sucks because he got one really spooky bit right and he doesn't even know what it is yet. I gave him plenty of clues. And yea they aaaaall come back to here Terral! If he would just answer the simple question. I mean why would someone be doing this if they had real concern for the planet?
 I will spell it out for him if he wishes then, I'm starting to think he is just changing the story as he goes and everyone is just getting the impression it was all done before all this started and that he knows something. When really the longer he remains closed minded the more misled people are going to get. I think I've found enough elsewhere though to leave the forum. And the other forum I was on either banned me for no reason or got attacked. Dunno why. I hadn't even started much and there is as much info on this one.


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

Everyone gets to the same point though. This one here can actually be solved simply by running the data from nassa and discerning the size of the object from it. I haven't done it yet as I assumed it would be a reeally dumb error. eg if the path there has been calculated for a comet which I'm sure nasa would have, its trajectory would have to be determined by many factors including velocity, nose angle, gravity constants if big enough...

 As well a brown dwarf I say again starts at a size round 13 Jm (jupiter masses). That's 13 times the mass of jupiter... Then nebiru is a planet according to the old texts, another flaw. All of which doesn't matter because it still looks like ther could be a brown dwarf outside the system with a planet orbiting it that does come into the system if he wanted to go with that one to give his story even more cred. I was trying to help him. I won't make a decision till I've explored all the possibilities.


----------



## Meister

Lghtflightpilot said:


> @Meister Really? Can you count them? I thought my source was pretty reliable. Apologies if that's right. Still, find me an incident where a comet with a visible tail has been viewed beyond jupiter with an amateur scope. I couldn't find one. I don't doubt my ability to be wrong though I will graciously admit if I am.
> Inner Solar System Orbit Diagrams  Coz this is what the inner belt looks like. Yesss!! Successful link! The white ones are all comets. Then look to the outer orbit option and there are even more. Same page you can find numbers. There are a shitload.



I may have misunderstood what you were saying.  I'm saying I can see the rings but not individual rings of Saturn.  So your source may very well be right, my apologies.


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Just saw a report that a 6.4 hit near Tokyo today
> 
> M6.4 quake jolts Shizuoka, surrounding areas - The Mainichi Daily News



I saw on the news that they were calling it an aftershock of the big one.  Yes, it's still a big jolt.


----------



## minor deity

Meister said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a report that a 6.4 hit near Tokyo today
> 
> M6.4 quake jolts Shizuoka, surrounding areas - The Mainichi Daily News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw on the news that they were calling it an aftershock of the big one.  Yes, it's still a big jolt.
Click to expand...


Definitely could be an aftershock, but nowhere in this article was it mentioned as such. I thought it seemed to imply it wasn't related, as unlikely as that seems.

"The quake was not related to the massive Tokai earthquakes that occur regularly every 100 to 150 years in the Tokai region of central Japan, the agency said."


----------



## minor deity

Lghtflightpilot said:


> Everyone gets to the same point though. This one here can actually be solved simply by running the data from nassa and discerning the size of the object from it. I haven't done it yet as I assumed it would be a reeally dumb error. eg if the path there has been calculated for a comet which I'm sure nasa would have, its trajectory would have to be determined by many factors including velocity, nose angle, gravity constants if big enough...
> 
> As well a brown dwarf I say again starts at a size round 13 Jm (jupiter masses). That's 13 times the mass of jupiter... Then nebiru is a planet according to the old texts, another flaw. All of which doesn't matter because it still looks like ther could be a brown dwarf outside the system with a planet orbiting it that does come into the system if he wanted to go with that one to give his story even more cred. I was trying to help him. I won't make a decision till I've explored all the possibilities.



I may be wrong but I thought Nebiru was supposed to have a retrograde orbit.


----------



## Cootaloot

So light what your saying is that there is something out there but we are being told it's in the wrong spot so we look the other way an this thing being what ever it maybe blind side us right on the side of the head


----------



## Liability

minor deity said:


> Lghtflightpilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gets to the same point though. This one here can actually be solved simply by running the data from nassa and discerning the size of the object from it. I haven't done it yet as I assumed it would be a reeally dumb error. eg if the path there has been calculated for a comet which I'm sure nasa would have, its trajectory would have to be determined by many factors including velocity, nose angle, gravity constants if big enough...
> 
> As well a brown dwarf I say again starts at a size round 13 Jm (jupiter masses). That's 13 times the mass of jupiter... Then nebiru is a planet according to the old texts, another flaw. All of which doesn't matter because it still looks like ther could be a brown dwarf outside the system with a planet orbiting it that does come into the system if he wanted to go with that one to give his story even more cred. I was trying to help him. I won't make a decision till I've explored all the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong but I thought Nebiru was supposed to have a retrograde orbit.
Click to expand...


IF it traveled almost three light years in less than a year, then it isn't traveling via ANY "orbit."  It is being steered.

"Give this old planetary star system a kick in the seat, Scotty!  Warp factor 2, ENGAGE!"


----------



## Sheldon

minor deity said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is the right forum. As far as the evidence supporting your story about a brown dwarf, that's called confirmation bias. The Earth is never static, that is the reality. Although you want to dismiss this, yes, these natural events ARE normal. THAT is what makes sense and THAT is what's rational, but you don't want to acknowledge this simple explanation because it doesn't fit into your chicken-little show.
> 
> Had you posted this story a few years ago, you could've used the Indonesian tsunami as your evidence. More recently you could've used the August 8th quake in Greece as evidence. Had you posted this story a couple decades ago you could've used San Fran as your evidence. And I've no doubt there will be some kind of natural disaster this summer you can use as your  evidence.
> 
> But the one thing you've been unable to address in a scientifically-valid way is the absence of this sub-star from the tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night. That is a glaring hole in your story. Glaring. Natural events are circumstantial to your nearby substar that has as much proof of existence as Bigfoot. Natural events are explained easily; your brown dwarf requires logic pretzels and astrophysical gymnastics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sheldon, Just curious if you have a theory about why all these "tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night" also can't find comet Elenin even though it was claimed to be discovered in December with a small telescope and NASA substantiates the claim? Just wondering what your thoughts are.
Click to expand...



You're asking me to answer a false statement? 



For the record Elenin is at about 14 magnitude right now, which is close to the same as Pluto.


----------



## minor deity

Sheldon said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is the right forum. As far as the evidence supporting your story about a brown dwarf, that's called confirmation bias. The Earth is never static, that is the reality. Although you want to dismiss this, yes, these natural events ARE normal. THAT is what makes sense and THAT is what's rational, but you don't want to acknowledge this simple explanation because it doesn't fit into your chicken-little show.
> 
> Had you posted this story a few years ago, you could've used the Indonesian tsunami as your evidence. More recently you could've used the August 8th quake in Greece as evidence. Had you posted this story a couple decades ago you could've used San Fran as your evidence. And I've no doubt there will be some kind of natural disaster this summer you can use as your  evidence.
> 
> But the one thing you've been unable to address in a scientifically-valid way is the absence of this sub-star from the tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night. That is a glaring hole in your story. Glaring. Natural events are circumstantial to your nearby substar that has as much proof of existence as Bigfoot. Natural events are explained easily; your brown dwarf requires logic pretzels and astrophysical gymnastics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sheldon, Just curious if you have a theory about why all these "tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night" also can't find comet Elenin even though it was claimed to be discovered in December with a small telescope and NASA substantiates the claim? Just wondering what your thoughts are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're asking me to answer a false statement?
> 
> 
> 
> For the record Elenin is at about 14 magnitude right now, which is close to the same as Pluto.
Click to expand...


So you've seen it, or seen evidence others have seen it? I stand corrected. 

BTW do you have any links for any of these other sightings? Not that I don't believe you, I just would like to be able to show them to other doubters?


----------



## WATCHER

Ok I got on here 2 weeks ago , with some info but jumped in devoured many sources

How was it after a week i gave a window from 7th to 15 th  a 9.0 some where 
heres why and how 

BLOOD MOON ON WINTER SOLSTICE   THE 3 MONTHS OF WAITHING  TO JEWISH FEAST PURIM   19-21  ALSO MEGA MOON FOR NEXT 3 MONTHS 
NEXT ON FEAST OF PASSOVER   PASSOVER EXODUS PASSOVER BECAUSE THERE WAS A PASSOVER 
NEXT WILL BE FEAST OF TABERNACLES / TRUMPETS  OCT 16   = CALL TO JUDGEMENT 
THEN NEXT PASSOVER 2012   
WALL IN ISREAL TEMPLE DESTROYED IN HISTORY TWICE ON 9TH OF AB = JULY/AUG
THIS YEAR ON HMMMM  AUG 9 TH  WOW 
IF WALL AND STONES AND MOSQUE GO DOWN 3.5 YEARS WERE DONE OH BY THE WAY
NASA SAYS 4 BLOOD MOON ECLIPSE 2014/2015 ALL ON JEWISH FEAST DAYS THE LAST 2 TIMES THAT HAPPENED  1947/48  THEY WERE MADE A STATE AND 67/68  6 DAY WAR
*
Edited. 15 Post Rule regarding Links.*

DANIEL 12    1335 DAYS 
                   1290 DAYS
                   1260 / 42 MONTHS REVELATION
 DANIEL 8
2300 EVE MORNS = 1150 DAYS 
3.5 YRS   CHAP 7
70WEEKS OR YEARS 1947 PLUS 70 = THERES MORE #'S   SO IF TRUE FEASTS DAYS 
ARE TRIGGERS    / HAARP COUNTERFIET   WATCH PRAY    THE KINGDOM IS AT HAND


----------



## Cootaloot

Now I'm really confused.......


----------



## Douger

Cootaloot said:


> Now I'm really confused.......


murkins can often be very confusing. The combination of religion, Prozac and whiskey-cocaine causes the keyboard operators up there to do some very silly shit.


----------



## Cootaloot

Douger said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm really confused.......
> 
> 
> 
> murkins can often be very confusing. The combination of religion, Prozac and whiskey-cocaine causes the keyboard operators up there to do some very silly shit.
Click to expand...


So in that case they are bad as terral??? When it comes to trying to explain every little earthquake we have by blaming a over sized space turd that is stuck in a unstable orbit around our sun


----------



## Douger

Cootaloot said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm really confused.......
> 
> 
> 
> murkins can often be very confusing. The combination of religion, Prozac and whiskey-cocaine causes the keyboard operators up there to do some very silly shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in that case they are bad as terral??? When it comes to trying to explain every little earthquake we have by blaming a over sized space turd that is stuck in a unstable orbit around our sun
Click to expand...

Terral is actual quite intelligent.
These other folks are blinded by waving flags interfering with their vision.


----------



## Cootaloot

Douger said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> murkins can often be very confusing. The combination of religion, Prozac and whiskey-cocaine causes the keyboard operators up there to do some very silly shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in that case they are bad as terral??? When it comes to trying to explain every little earthquake we have by blaming a over sized space turd that is stuck in a unstable orbit around our sun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terral is actual quite intelligent.
> These other folks are blinded by waving flags interfering with their vision.
Click to expand...


I know he is but it's just his story keeps changing everytime I go to another site everything comes back to him I never ment that to be bad about him just tired of the story changing everytime he's wrong he just won't admitt it


----------



## California Girl

Cootaloot said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in that case they are bad as terral??? When it comes to trying to explain every little earthquake we have by blaming a over sized space turd that is stuck in a unstable orbit around our sun
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is actual quite intelligent.
> These other folks are blinded by waving flags interfering with their vision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know he is but it's just his story keeps changing everytime I go to another site everything comes back to him I never ment that to be bad about him just tired of the story changing everytime he's wrong he just won't admitt it
Click to expand...


Terral's an idiot, so is Douger. My advice, stay the hell out of the CT forum... they all weird in here. Normal people are elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Douger

Kali. What happened to your flag ?


----------



## Cootaloot

California Girl said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is actual quite intelligent.
> These other folks are blinded by waving flags interfering with their vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know he is but it's just his story keeps changing everytime I go to another site everything comes back to him I never ment that to be bad about him just tired of the story changing everytime he's wrong he just won't admitt it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terral's an idiot, so is Douger. My advice, stay the hell out of the CT forum... they all weird in here. Normal people are elsewhere on the forum.
Click to expand...


I like too read this kinda stuff....bc every one also thinks I'm carzy for my reason why this happens and please if any weman read this I don't mean this in a sexist way but it's a easy way to explain it. I think every 3000 to 5000 year years our little planet goes in to a kinda pms thing where all the pressure that builds up over the years is released kind like the suns cycle. I mean everyone I tell that too say im full of bs but really reading stuff like this makes me feel alittle better about my theory and as you can tell I'm not good at putting things I think down on paper this kinda stuff in what I am most in to doing but I don't have that intellect that alot of people have here to explain it...that's why I work at a power plant an not for the USGS. I mean I'm open to all points of view and would love feed back on my theory.


----------



## SFC Ollie

California Girl said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is actual quite intelligent.
> These other folks are blinded by waving flags interfering with their vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know he is but it's just his story keeps changing everytime I go to another site everything comes back to him I never ment that to be bad about him just tired of the story changing everytime he's wrong he just won't admitt it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terral's an idiot, so is Douger. My advice, stay the hell out of the CT forum... they all weird in here. Normal people are elsewhere on the forum.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute........

Are you saying that you and I are not normal?

Good, I'd hate to be labeled like that.....


----------



## minor deity

minor deity said:


> A friend of mine was telling me of the 4 corners theory about the ring of fire. The theory is something about, that geologic activity works its was around the ring of fire. Last year Chile. This year New Zealand, and now Japan. Next on the list would be North America.
> 
> Yellowstone, and New Madrid have been very active for months, and now all of a sudden, nothing.



I guess this guy is referring to what my friend was trying to tell me about.


----------



## minor deity

minor deity said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sheldon, Just curious if you have a theory about why all these "tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night" also can't find comet Elenin even though it was claimed to be discovered in December with a small telescope and NASA substantiates the claim? Just wondering what your thoughts are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're asking me to answer a false statement?
> 
> 
> 
> For the record Elenin is at about 14 magnitude right now, which is close to the same as Pluto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've seen it, or seen evidence others have seen it? I stand corrected.
> 
> BTW do you have any links for any of these other sightings? Not that I don't believe you, I just would like to be able to show them to other doubters?
Click to expand...


Couldn't find one could you? I'm not surprised, I couldn't either.


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was telling me of the 4 corners theory about the ring of fire. The theory is something about, that geologic activity works its was around the ring of fire. Last year Chile. This year New Zealand, and now Japan. Next on the list would be North America.
> 
> Yellowstone, and New Madrid have been very active for months, and now all of a sudden, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this guy is referring to what my friend was trying to tell me about.
Click to expand...


Are we still talking about the brown dwarf causing Yellowstone to erupt along with the Madrid Fault shifting?  Or, are we talking about the natural cycle of events?  I am well aware that Yellowstone has a timetable of eruptions every 600,000 years or so, and I am aware of that it has been over 600,000 years since the last eruption.  So, I guess I'm not grasping your point.


----------



## geauxtohell

Would someone tell that damned Nibiru to hurry up?  It's late again!


----------



## geauxtohell

Terral said:


> Hi pilot:
> 
> 
> 
> Lghtflightpilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 15th, pole flip. I know you've amended it now though, what was your source for that? And more importantly why did you change it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My investigation early on was influenced by the disinformation flying around about the March 15, 2011 pole shift. I then realized that the David Beach videos were disinformation, which led me to look at the ELEnin Comet data more closely. I then realized that this object was still 2.01 AU from Earth at the first conjunction, which is much too far away to wrestle Earth polarity control from the Sun. I then realized that this object would be directly between the Earth and Sun on September 26, 2011 at only .396 AU.
> 
> That would represent the best time for the brown dwarf to take over polarity control of Earth to cause a pole shift. Then as the dwarf moves away, the Sun resumes polarity control and a pole shift reversal takes place at some point in the timeline. I assigned that event to the November 22, 2011 third conjunction, but can easily see how the transition can come much earlier in the timeline once the dwarf moves from between Earth and Sun.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Wow.  The date moved again.  Shocking.  And of course, you have to blame "disinformation agents" as opposed to the simple truth.

Do you just pull this shit out of your ass?


----------



## minor deity

Meister said:


> Are we still talking about the brown dwarf causing Yellowstone to erupt along with the Madrid Fault shifting?  Or, are we talking about the natural cycle of events?  I am well aware that Yellowstone has a timetable of eruptions every 600,000 years or so, and I am aware of that it has been over 600,000 years since the last eruption.  So, I guess I'm not grasping your point.



If you're asking do I believe there's a brown dwarf coming, all I tell you is I don't know. I think it's a remote possibility. What is known is NASA's story about a comet named Elenin is highly suspect. We can assume it's been visible since December so it seems very unlikely no other astronomers, amateur or otherwise have not bothered to find it especially considering the interest about planet X, and brown dwarf's and what not. 

How likely is it our government would lie about a life threatening event? Look no farther than Japan for an answer.


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we still talking about the brown dwarf causing Yellowstone to erupt along with the Madrid Fault shifting?  Or, are we talking about the natural cycle of events?  I am well aware that Yellowstone has a timetable of eruptions every 600,000 years or so, and I am aware of that it has been over 600,000 years since the last eruption.  So, I guess I'm not grasping your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're asking do I believe there's a brown dwarf coming, all I tell you is I don't know. I think it's a remote possibility. What is known is NASA's story about a comet named Elenin is highly suspect. We can assume it's been visible since December so it seems very unlikely no other astronomers, amateur or otherwise have not bothered to find it especially considering the interest about planet X, and brown dwarf's and what not.
> 
> How likely is it our government would lie about a life threatening event? Look no farther than Japan for an answer.
Click to expand...


What I'm asking you...I thought I was clear on this.  Do you believe the brown dwarf, or the comet, or planet X will be the cause of the Madrid Fault shift, or the cause of the  Yellowstone super volcano to erupt?

Personally, I think that the Elenin comet is in no way going to be as close as what the CT has.  There is no data except for some Youtube nuts to back up their conspiracy. As for astonomers, amateur or otherwise not bothering to find it is just hogwash.  I don't think it is even close enough to form a tail as of yet.  I believe that this comet is not nearly as large as what the CT thinks it is, and won't have as much gravitational pull as you all seem to think.
If there was a brown dwarf, or planet X out there.....I'm sure we could find them in the skies, yet only in the Youtube's do they seem to have any traction....interesting.


----------



## Sheldon

minor deity said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sheldon, Just curious if you have a theory about why all these "tens of thousands of telescopes looking at the sky every night" also can't find comet Elenin even though it was claimed to be discovered in December with a small telescope and NASA substantiates the claim? Just wondering what your thoughts are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're asking me to answer a false statement?
> 
> 
> 
> For the record Elenin is at about 14 magnitude right now, which is close to the same as Pluto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've seen it, or seen evidence others have seen it? I stand corrected.
> 
> BTW do you have any links for any of these other sightings? Not that I don't believe you, I just would like to be able to show them to other doubters?
Click to expand...


It's a bad idea to make an argument using absolutes because it can be dis-proven with just one example.

And 18" is not really a "small telescope".

http://datscope.wikispaces.com/My+old+18+inch+telescope



Maybe you want to re-frame this red herring to something along the lines of 'why aren't there hundreds of pictures on the internet of this comet'?


----------



## Sheldon

Meister said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we still talking about the brown dwarf causing Yellowstone to erupt along with the Madrid Fault shifting?  Or, are we talking about the natural cycle of events?  I am well aware that Yellowstone has a timetable of eruptions every 600,000 years or so, and I am aware of that it has been over 600,000 years since the last eruption.  So, I guess I'm not grasping your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're asking do I believe there's a brown dwarf coming, all I tell you is I don't know. I think it's a remote possibility. What is known is NASA's story about a comet named Elenin is highly suspect. We can assume it's been visible since December so it seems very unlikely no other astronomers, amateur or otherwise have not bothered to find it especially considering the interest about planet X, and brown dwarf's and what not.
> 
> How likely is it our government would lie about a life threatening event? Look no farther than Japan for an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm asking you...I thought I was clear on this.  Do you believe the brown dwarf, or the comet, or planet X will be the cause of the Madrid Fault shift, or the cause of the  Yellowstone super volcano to erupt?
> 
> Personally, I think that the Elenin comet is in no way going to be as close as what the CT has.  There is no data except for some Youtube nuts to back up their conspiracy. As for astonomers, amateur or otherwise not bothering to find it is just hogwash.  I don't think it is even close enough to form a tail as of yet.  I believe that this comet is not nearly as large as what the CT thinks it is, and won't have as much gravitational pull as you all seem to think.
> If there was a brown dwarf, or planet X out there.....I'm sure we could find them in the skies, yet only in the Youtube's do they seem to have any traction....interesting.
Click to expand...


It's a pretty pedestrian object right now, just a little speck in the sky to even the high-end commercial scopes. If it's projected path is right, then around the end of August people in cities should be able to see its tails with a pair of binoculars, but I don't think there's going to be much jaw-dropping naked-eye visibility. The closest it's projected to come is like .24au I think.


----------



## minor deity

Meister said:


> What I'm asking you...I thought I was clear on this.  Do you believe the brown dwarf, or the comet, or planet X will be the cause of the Madrid Fault shift, or the cause of the  Yellowstone super volcano to erupt?
> 
> Personally, I think that the Elenin comet is in no way going to be as close as what the CT has.  There is no data except for some Youtube nuts to back up their conspiracy. As for astonomers, amateur or otherwise not bothering to find it is just hogwash.  I don't think it is even close enough to form a tail as of yet.  I believe that this comet is not nearly as large as what the CT thinks it is, and won't have as much gravitational pull as you all seem to think.
> If there was a brown dwarf, or planet X out there.....I'm sure we could find them in the skies, yet only in the Youtube's do they seem to have any traction....interesting.



My answer is, I don't know, but I'm not ruling it out.

As far as Elenin, I have to say NASA's official story is no more convincing than the "Youtube nuts conspiracy".


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm asking you...I thought I was clear on this.  Do you believe the brown dwarf, or the comet, or planet X will be the cause of the Madrid Fault shift, or the cause of the  Yellowstone super volcano to erupt?
> 
> Personally, I think that the Elenin comet is in no way going to be as close as what the CT has.  There is no data except for some Youtube nuts to back up their conspiracy. As for astonomers, amateur or otherwise not bothering to find it is just hogwash.  I don't think it is even close enough to form a tail as of yet.  I believe that this comet is not nearly as large as what the CT thinks it is, and won't have as much gravitational pull as you all seem to think.
> If there was a brown dwarf, or planet X out there.....I'm sure we could find them in the skies, yet only in the Youtube's do they seem to have any traction....interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is, I don't know, but I'm not ruling it out.
> 
> As far as Elenin, I have to say NASA's official story is no more convincing than the "Youtube nuts conspiracy".
Click to expand...


Okay....then use your common sense, that should be your tie breaker.


----------



## nugene

dohdoh said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Doh:
> 
> 
> 
> dohdoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The maps show that where I'm currently at will be beach front property, right on the edges of the "new Mississippi". Maybe this will be a good spot for survival?
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> This map better shows how the central USA is changed by the New Madrid Fault Zone popping and the Gulf of Mexico rushing all the way to the Great Lakes. The western side of Missouri might be okay, but that is your call.
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roger that. I was checking out the Navy map in my first post. I went out tonight and drastically increased my supplies:
> 
> Full tank of gas + backup gas
> 50 emergency candles
> 10 bulk packs of bic lighters
> 20lbs dry rice
> 10lbs dry beans
> 50 cans (12oz) SPAM
> 80 cans (16oz)  prepared beans
> 20 cans (5oz) tuna
> 10 cans (29oz) fruit cocktail
> 20 cans (16oz) sardines
> 10-1gallon resealable water jugs to supplement my Berkey filter system.
> 
> Suggestions?
Click to expand...

*sigh*  I dare to comment at the risk of being ridiculed...sheesh
iodine tabs. Israeli gas masks (they are usually cheaper). water purification tabs.  zinc oxide 
sunscreen.  some waterproof 2-way radios.


----------



## Sheldon

If you guys google "nibiru planet x comet elenin", this thread is on the second page. I guess that level of internet visibility could explain all the noobs here.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

I come to this thread every day just for the entertainment. ~BH


----------



## minor deity

Meister said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm asking you...I thought I was clear on this.  Do you believe the brown dwarf, or the comet, or planet X will be the cause of the Madrid Fault shift, or the cause of the  Yellowstone super volcano to erupt?
> 
> Personally, I think that the Elenin comet is in no way going to be as close as what the CT has.  There is no data except for some Youtube nuts to back up their conspiracy. As for astonomers, amateur or otherwise not bothering to find it is just hogwash.  I don't think it is even close enough to form a tail as of yet.  I believe that this comet is not nearly as large as what the CT thinks it is, and won't have as much gravitational pull as you all seem to think.
> If there was a brown dwarf, or planet X out there.....I'm sure we could find them in the skies, yet only in the Youtube's do they seem to have any traction....interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is, I don't know, but I'm not ruling it out.
> 
> As far as Elenin, I have to say NASA's official story is no more convincing than the "Youtube nuts conspiracy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay....then use your common sense, that should be your tie breaker.
Click to expand...


Is it fair to say you don't believe in the brown dwarf theory because NASA didn't tell you so, but you do believe in Elenin because NASA told you so?

Myself, I think both story's are suspect. 

Brown dwarf because it's just a theory. The odds are pretty high however that our sun has a brown dwarf companion, because it's now suspected that more than half of the stars in our galaxy may have at least one, but whether it comes close to our solar system? Who knows? This is why it's only a theory.

And Elenin, because the source is suspect, and there's been no independent corroboration.

The good news is, either way we're not going to have to wait very long to find out. The bad news is, it may be the last thing we find out lol.


----------



## JackDan

when does llama donkey terral get to come back because nothing serious has happened in days now.. time to make him pay the piper.


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is, I don't know, but I'm not ruling it out.
> 
> As far as Elenin, I have to say NASA's official story is no more convincing than the "Youtube nuts conspiracy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....then use your common sense, that should be your tie breaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it fair to say you don't believe in the brown dwarf theory because NASA didn't tell you so, but you do believe in Elenin because NASA told you so?
> 
> Myself, I think both story's are suspect.
> 
> Brown dwarf because it's just a theory. The odds are pretty high however that our sun has a brown dwarf companion, because it's now suspected that more than half of the stars in our galaxy may have at least one, but whether it comes close to our solar system? Who knows? This is why it's only a theory.
> 
> And Elenin, because the source is suspect, and there's been no independent corroboration.
> 
> The good news is, either way we're not going to have to wait very long to find out. The bad news is, it may be the last thing we find out lol.
Click to expand...


It's not fair to say what I believe.  I don't believe in a brown dwarf, because there is no evidence of that....no evidence whatsoever.  You go ahead and buy in to your theory of it, though.  
I tend to use common sense on these issues.....and it has never failed me.

As far as the comet, yes, I do believe that one will approach.  I do know that the comet is not large enough to create havoc on out planet...if it doesn't make a direct hit. And certainly not causing an eruption of a super volcano or a earthquake fault. Again, I use my common sense in helping me formulate my opinion.
Last, but not least, I do not buy in to the Youtube conspiracy theorists....again, knock yourself out if you roll that way.  I prefer to do my own critical thinking....and it hasn't failed me.


----------



## minor deity

Meister said:


> As far as the comet, yes, I do believe that one will approach.  I do know that the comet is not large enough to create havoc on out planet...if it doesn't make a direct hit. And certainly not causing an eruption of a super volcano or a earthquake fault. Again, I use my common sense in helping me formulate my opinion.
> Last, but not least, I do not buy in to the Youtube conspiracy theorists....again, knock yourself out if you roll that way.  I prefer to do my own critical thinking....and it hasn't failed me.



This is based on NASA right?


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the comet, yes, I do believe that one will approach.  I do know that the comet is not large enough to create havoc on our planet...if it doesn't make a direct hit. And certainly not causing an eruption of a super volcano or a earthquake fault. Again, I use my common sense in helping me formulate my opinion.
> Last, but not least, I do not buy in to the Youtube conspiracy theorists....again, knock yourself out if you roll that way.  I prefer to do my own critical thinking....and it hasn't failed me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is based on NASA right?
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## Obamerican

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is, I don't know, but I'm not ruling it out.
> 
> *As far as Elenin, I have to say NASA's official story is no more convincing than the "Youtube nuts conspiracy"*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....then use your common sense, that should be your tie breaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it fair to say you don't believe in the brown dwarf theory because NASA didn't tell you so, but you do believe in Elenin because NASA told you so?
> 
> Myself, I think both story's are suspect.
> 
> Brown dwarf because it's just a theory. The odds are pretty high however that our sun has a brown dwarf companion, because it's now suspected that more than half of the stars in our galaxy may have at least one, but whether it comes close to our solar system? Who knows? This is why it's only a theory.
> 
> And Elenin, because the source is suspect, and there's been no independent corroboration.
> 
> The good news is, either way we're not going to have to wait very long to find out. The bad news is, it may be the last thing we find out lol.
Click to expand...

Read the line, idiot. He said he DOESN'T believe it.


----------



## Meister

Obamerican said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....then use your common sense, that should be your tie breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it fair to say you don't believe in the brown dwarf theory because NASA didn't tell you so, but you do believe in Elenin because NASA told you so?
> 
> Myself, I think both story's are suspect.
> 
> Brown dwarf because it's just a theory. The odds are pretty high however that our sun has a brown dwarf companion, because it's now suspected that more than half of the stars in our galaxy may have at least one, but whether it comes close to our solar system? Who knows? This is why it's only a theory.
> 
> And Elenin, because the source is suspect, and there's been no independent corroboration.
> 
> The good news is, either way we're not going to have to wait very long to find out. The bad news is, it may be the last thing we find out lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the line, idiot. He said he DOESN'T believe it.
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Did we get hit by a sun yet?


----------



## minor deity

Here's a guy that says a big one will hit the West coast on Saturday, but he's basing that on the moon not a brown dwarf or comet. Also he mentioned something about a earthquake fish that washed up.


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Here's a guy that says a big one will hit the West coast on Saturday, but he's basing that on the moon not a brown dwarf or comet. Also he mentioned something about a earthquake fish that washed up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8eB-vn23bw&feature=player_embedded



When has anyone predicted earthquakes with success?


----------



## minor deity

Meister said:


> When has anyone predicted earthquakes with success?



What I read about Jim Berkland is he is a geologist, and he successfully predicted the 1989 World Series earthquake, and he lost his job with the USGS for making his prediction.

And then of course there was 9Nania's prediction for 3/11.


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has anyone predicted earthquakes with success?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I read about Jim Berkland is he is a geologist, and he successfully predicted the 1989 World Series earthquake, and he lost his job with the USGS for making his prediction.
> 
> And then of course there was 9Nania's prediction for 3/11.
Click to expand...


Of course the dates were predicted, right?


----------



## Cootaloot

Meister said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has anyone predicted earthquakes with success?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I read about Jim Berkland is he is a geologist, and he successfully predicted the 1989 World Series earthquake, and he lost his job with the USGS for making his prediction.
> 
> And then of course there was 9Nania's prediction for 3/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the dates were predicted, right?
Click to expand...

Yeah but see thing is he uses real data for his predictions not the theory of a over sized unburnt ball of ball of gas flying throughout space


----------



## Meister

Cootaloot said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I read about Jim Berkland is he is a geologist, and he successfully predicted the 1989 World Series earthquake, and he lost his job with the USGS for making his prediction.
> 
> And then of course there was 9Nania's prediction for 3/11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the dates were predicted, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but see thing is he uses real data for his predictions not the theory of a over sized unburnt ball of ball of gas flying throughout space
Click to expand...


I fully agree with you.  In fact, I suggested to Terral that he make May 21, 2011 a subject because the moon and Sun was aligned to cause some major gravitational pull here on Earth.


----------



## Cootaloot

Meister said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the dates were predicted, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but see thing is he uses real data for his predictions not the theory of a over sized unburnt ball of ball of gas flying throughout space
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully agree with you.  In fact, I suggested to Terral that he make May 21, 2011 a subject because the moon and Sun was aligned to cause some major gravitational pull here on Earth.
Click to expand...


But see there inlies a problem from what iv read in this not to say terral is a complete moron bc he shows some sign of a brain in there but you can get him of the over sized space trud theory he said for us to open our minds I think he needs to open his a little more...


----------



## Terral

Hi bab:



babajr said:


> Sept 26 is way too long to wait. I need 1st conjunction NOW!
> 
> Is Terral out of internet range? He hasn't posted in a while..



The first conjunction/alignment took place on *March 11, 2011* with the 9.0 Japan Quake that shifted earth axis 4 inches. The same thing happened last year on *Feb. 27, 2011* with the 8.8 Chile Quake that shifted Earth axis 3 inches. 

JPL Small-Body Database Browser

Use the link and back up to those two dates and see for yourself. Look over there at Japan. There is your first conjunction. The second one comes Sept. 26, 2011, but that is where the anticipated geological pole shift takes place; when the brown dwarf is just .396 AU from Earth. We should see Planet X long before then burning brighter with each day, if people on the surface can withstand the solar storms. The dwarf moves right between Sun and Earth to wrestle polarity control from the Sun, which causes our planet to do a back flip that causes all kinds of tidal waves and terraforming of the planet.  

Hold onto your horses, because this stuff is only getting started.

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Lghtflightpilot

This is meant to be our time. Nibiru has not been confirmed at all! It's a fear campaign/distraction... 
   The Mayan calendar was right. WE, were right. It's the cycle of the sun, earth and moon. They are trying to distract us from the fact that they have known that the drastic rise in temperature of Earth of late is due to the sun coming into a phase change, a new cycle, as well the Earth. The sun is going nutts at the moment and it's happened before. The Earths poles have been migrating after having 'wobbled' for the past few decades, something that scientist's proved over 15years ago was characteristic of a magnetic pole flip. At the time they could only estimate it probably happening within the next 50-100yrs. Then when it does they assumed it would migrate because of the Earths crust.
   Magma in the Earth follows iron flow (contained within) driving a magnetic dynamo that loses energy over time due mostly to crust movement from minor gravitational pull and flux disturbances in our magnetic field as erratic solar winds squash the ionosphere back and forth. The result is a disruption in the frequency that the dynamo has settled into due to relatively uniform solar energy flow and flow rate of change, destroying the semi-sustained vortex the dynamo creates. Because the magma can't flow freely due to the crust, turbulence is created under it as the magma tries to move in the opposite direction. Imagine a spinning top tied to a string. Hold the string, spin the top. Imagine the spin is the magnetic field spinning and the string is the resulting condensed magnetic field at the core. It's momentum pulls it up though it's losing energy as it does due to the string getting shorter and gravity pulling it down. It slows, stops, then the energy stored in the string, (or 'compressed magnetic vortex'), causes it to start spinning the other way etc. A dynamo is basically that. 2 vortexes being forced to spin against each other. In our case likely due to the planets surface cooling over time. Since it starts as a spinning disc of liquid gas, then a ball, then it cools. The surface hardens, no longer able to flow like the hotter interior (hotter because a great deal denser due to gravity being stronger there, allowing for the amount of pressure needed to fuse particles together into larger particles (nuclear fusion) giving us the energy that keeps us going),.. which results in the magma at the surface flowing slower eventually forcing the core to spin in the opposite direction. Hence the flipping poles taking longer than the sun for example to complete,  something the sun is doing RIGHT NOW. It flips it's poles every 9-14yrs, averaging around 11yrs. Earth's is anywhere from 5000 to 5000000yrs depending on cycles of bodies around us. ESPECIALLY THE SUN. SUNSPOTS PRECEDE TEMPERATURE INCREASE WHICH PRECEDES CO2 LEVELS IN THE ATMOSPHERE! THIS DOES NOT MAKE IT OK TO TREAT THIS PLACE LIKE SHIT!!! IT IS BECAUSE WE HAVE IGNORED THE NATURAL CYCLE OF THINGS THAT WE ARE IN THIS POSITION IN THE FIRST PLACE!!! MANY THAT SIT ON THEIR IVORY TOWERS KNEW THIS WAS COMING AND DIDN'T TELL US BECAUSE THEY WANT TO STAY IN CONTROL. THEY HAVE USED THIS EVENT TO THEIR OWN ADVANTAGE. EVERYTHING WAS PLANNED. THEY MADE BUNKERS, PREPARED FEMUR AND OTHER AID CREW, SENT A NUMBER OF PROBES TO THE SUN, SET UP SEVERAL NEW SOLAR IMAGING STATIONS, ALL FOR THIS MOMENT. THERE IS EVEN AN ECONOMIC TERM FOR WHAT THEY DO. I WOULD NOT BE SURPRISED AFTER WHAT THEY DID AT PEARL HARBOR, THE GULF OF TONKIN AND 9/11, IF THEY HAD USED HAARP (WHICH THEY DISCLOSED TO US COUPLE OF YEARS AGO THAT THEY HAD SINCE 1994-96), TO CAUSE THE REACTORS TO GO IN UNISON WITH THE QUAKES BECAUSE ALL THE CONSPIRACY THEORISTS WOULD JUMP ON HARP BEING USED TO CAUSE THE EARTHQUAKES. NO THEY PROBABLY BLEW UP THE REACTORS TO USHER IN A NEW AGE OF CLEAN TECHNOLOGY WHICH THEY CONTROL MORE OF THAN WE HAVE EVER SEEN. WE HAVE FREE ENERGY, IT'S BEEN HERE FOR DECADES. THEY KEPT IT FROM US BECAUSE THEY KNOW IT WOULD FREE US OF THIS SLAVERY. AND THERE IS PROOF!!! WHAT THEY DON'T REALIZE IS THAT ITS GOING TO HAPPEN IN THE END REGARDLESS. IT IS SO SIMPLE ANYONE CAN DO IT AND YOU CAN DO ALMOST ANYTHING WITH IT. IT WILL MAKE US EQUAL!!!
    SPREAD THE WORD, BLAME THEM FOR THE NUCLEAR THING EVEN IF WE DON'T HAVE PROOF COZ THEY HAVEN'T BEEN PUNISHED FOR ANYTHING YET. LOOK UP BOHEMIAN GROVE, BILDABERG GROUP, ROKEFELLARS, ROTHSCHILDS AND THE REST ON WIKIPEDIA THEN NAME AND SHAME. IS ALL WE NEED TO DO. IF THE WORLD CATCHES WIND EARLY ENOUGH THAT THERE IS EVEN A POSSIBILITY THAT 'THEY DID IT AGAIN' AND YOU ADD THE NAMES, VERY IMPORTANT, KNOW THY ENEMY!!! 
 Yea I may be clazy ba I'm right!! GO VIRAL!  =D


----------



## Lghtflightpilot

Ps -scifidude (it seems) has stolen my identity and is posting me and himself chatting on youtube, he's using my words. It doesn't make sense either, it's like it's a child talking,..


----------



## Cootaloot

It's a comet go to you local observatory and look at it they can show where it's at an show you it....y'all really need to worry about what your going to do when a real E.L.E comes up....because your not going to see it coming.


----------



## Douger

Lghtflightpilot said:


> Yea I may be clazy ba I'm right!! GO VIRAL!  =D


No. You're uh murkin.


----------



## Liability

Douger said:


> Lghtflightpilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I may be clazy ba I'm right!! GO VIRAL!  =D
> 
> 
> 
> No. You're uh murkin.
Click to expand...


The rancid twat known as Booger can say "murkin" in place of "American" and therefore considers himself witty and sophisticated.

He's actually just a douche bag.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Liability said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lghtflightpilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I may be clazy ba I'm right!! GO VIRAL!  =D
> 
> 
> 
> No. You're uh murkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rancid twat known as Booger can say "murkin" in place of "American" and therefore considers himself witty and sophisticated.
> 
> He's actually just a douche bag.
Click to expand...


You actually read his drivel?


----------



## Terral

Hi pilot:

I am still looking for your topic laying out your evidence for what is really going on and instead we see you picking up where the last Govt Shill left off in defending cover story lies. 



Lghtflightpilot said:


> This is meant to be our time. Nibiru has not been confirmed at all! It's a fear campaign/distraction...



That is your case to make using the evidence. I see your conclusion, but where is your case using the facts? The Earth axis shifted 4 inches on March 11, 2011 with the 9.0 Japan Quake and shifted 3 inches last year on Feb. 27, 2010 with the 8.8 Chile Quake and both took place with Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignments!!!! 

JPL Small-Body Database Browser

Look for yourself. Then note the Sept. 4, 2010 alignment where Christchurch, New Zealand had their 7.4 Quake.


This guy is telling people to prepare without any fear mongering whatsoever. This is what you call evidence that something very big is coming to the center of our solar system that NASA has named ELEnin, or Extinction-Level Event like we are in some kind of cataclysmic movie. 



Lghtflightpilot said:


> The Mayan calendar was right. WE, were right. It's the cycle of the sun, earth and moon. They are trying to distract us from the fact that they have known that the drastic rise in temperature of Earth of late is due to the sun coming into a phase change, a new cycle, as well the Earth.



Bullony!!! This guy is the same as *Robert Stevens* (link) without the NASA logo!!!! One shill leaves and another moves in to keep you guys distracted with Mayan BS!!!!! Maybe this guy knows how the Sun caused Greenland to have sunrise 2 days early? What is causing the magnetic pole migrations and animal deaths and rogue tides and islands to sink and all the quakes and volcanoes with the super storms? 

25 Symptoms of Nibiru

These are all symptoms that something BIG is coming towards the center of our solar system, which is heating up all the planets and the Sun that is going ballistic with all the solar flares/storms. 



Lghtflightpilot said:


> The sun is going nutts at the moment and it's happened before. The Earths poles have been migrating after having 'wobbled' for the past few decades, something that scientist's proved over 15years ago was characteristic of a magnetic pole flip.



In other words, this guy has no links to evidence, but intends to just type and tell everyone to go back to sleep because all of this is 'normal' and 'very normal' like that Stevens shill!!!!!!!!

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Ghtnlj5-8]Global EARTHQUAKE update - March 18, 2011 - what to look out for[/ame]

Dutch continues to say that quiet in Yellowstone is a troubling sign.

Terral

*
*


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Global EARTHQUAKE update - March 18, 2011 - what to look out for
> 
> Dutch continues to say that quiet in Yellowstone is a troubling sign.
> 
> Terral
> 
> *
> *



Not troubling at all, Terrel, just the natural cycle of the beast.  It will again have a cluster of small quakes....which is the natural cycle.
I'm surprised by how uttlerly stupid the Dutch are in this matter....and it's not surprising how willing you are to fall for it.


----------



## xotoxi

Are we all dead yet?


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKxbzMhg6jA"]Stress [/ame]

The pastor does not even see what is coming, but he is preparing his hearers just the same ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU3eMV7XhbE]While The World Burns[/ame]

Charlie is pointing to all the partying going on in Washington DC while the world burns ...

Terral


----------



## JackDan

Does anyone know when terral will understand that random people talking to a camera on youtube is not a source of anykind?  Dutchinese IS not A SOURCE FOR ANYTHING!  I  REPEAT your favorite youtube channel DUTCHINESE is not a source for ANYTHING!  He simply takes national news stories and offers his OPINION on them.  OPINION does not translate to FACT.  OPINION is just that, an idea in someones head, that is not true or false, just their analysis of events that are happening.  I could record a youtube video saying there will be a massive earthquake in the USA or anywhere in the world, I could put a new one up every month, AND eventually I would be right! It wouldn't be tied to anything else except PLATETECTONICS and the natural cycle of the world.  

Terral, if you want anyone to EVER care about ANYTHING you say, you need to post scientific articles with references.  Look into scientific journals, try your local planetarium, talk to a professor, do something, anything.  Regurgating bullshit from no name llama donkies on youtube 10 times a day does nothing but discredit you.  Get a grip on reality and take a good hard look at the crap you post, and please someday admit that you were wrong.  Just like martial law, or march 15th, or any of the 100000000000 other theories you post.

Please refrain from bringing up 9/11 and your babble about how it really happened as a US GOV. coverup.  In doing so you disgrace all the lives that were lost and all the families that are still mourning.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Oh shit Oh Shit Oh Shit Oh Shit, We had an earthquake in NE Ohio yesterday.


2.6 strong and the center was only about 7 miles from my house......


Maybe ......

Naw, never-mind. 

Besides I didn't even feel it. I always miss the good stuff.....


----------



## Terral

Hi Jack:



JackDan said:


> ... Terral, if you want anyone to EVER care about ANYTHING you say, you need to post scientific articles with references ....



Try taking a dose of your own medicine. The NASA data for the ELENin Comet appears in the OP of this topic and is updated here.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYsrq2ESnJM]Warning to USA about the Indian Point Nuclear Reactor next to New York City[/ame]

Hercolubus/Planet X Update

Terral


----------



## Meister

WOW!   Talk about disinformation, terri. 
That youtube is not from NASA, but one of your youtube freak friends.

Keep trying with the lies.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e4fsXT71d0&feature=feedu]Planet X ! I may have judged TOO SOON...NASA shuts down space telescope![/ame]

Check the description box of that video to find lots of great links.

Terral


----------



## Sheldon

> *NASA's WISE Space Telescope | Wide-field Infrared Survey Explorer & Sky Maps | Asteroids, Comets & Stars | Space.com*
> 
> Date: 25 February 2011 Time: 06:00 AM ET
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Some scientists hope that the sky maps created by WISE will help determine whether a giant planet called Tyche actually exists on the edge of the solar system. Because the object, which theorists suggest could be four times the mass of Jupiter, is so far away and so cold, the infrared WISE observations may be the best bet to find it, one research team suggests.
> 
> However, other astronomers have doubts on whether planet Tyche exists at all. More proof is needed to support the claim, they have said. [Q & A: NASA Weighs in On Mystery Planet Tyche Debate]
> 
> ...
> 
> Now that the survey is complete, WISE has been put into hibernation. While the satellite sleeps and circles more than 500 kilometers (about 310 miles) above Earth, the WISE team is busy preparing the data for two public releases: one in April, and a final release in the spring of 2012.




I'm psyched for these pictures.


----------



## Sheldon

> *NASA Shuts Down Prolific Sky-Mapping Space Telescope - Yahoo! News*
> 
> 
> WISE launched on Dec. 14, 2009 to begin a 10-month mission to collect data to be stitched together into a composite map of the entire sky. The spacecraft surveyed the cosmos in infrared light, which allowed it to peer through dense layers of dust to capture stunning space photos of previously unseen objects in unprecedented detail.
> 
> In addition to spotting asteroids and comets, the $320 million space telescope is designed to detect the faint glow of distant objects, such as strangely cool brown dwarf stars.
> 
> ...
> 
> In late September 2010, WISE ran out of the coolant needed to chill its infrared detectors.
> 
> ...
> 
> Since the spacecraft and telescope were in good condition prior to mission's end, Wright proposed a three-month extension in order to complete the second half of the observatory's second sky survey. In May 2010, a NASA panel advised against the extension, however, which would have added $6.5 million to the program's price tag. After WISE's coolant ran out, mission scientists came up with an alternative plan &#8211; the NEOWISE mission &#8211;  to seek out near-Earth asteroids. That mission extension cost substantially less, about $400,000, NASA officials have said


.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crU9sM5QTUk&feature=related]Planet-x what the Government is not telling you - Guest John Moore[/ame]

John Moore does not name any dates that Planet X will change our planet, but we know that from the ELEnin Comet data.

Terral


----------



## Obamerican

*CHICKEN LITTLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dot Com

Do you have a bunker Terral?


----------



## minor deity

This one interesting.

Tyche?


----------



## JackDan

meister said:


> wow!   Talk about disinformation, terri.
> That youtube is not from nasa, but one of your youtube freak friends.
> 
> Keep trying with the lies.



x1837362817


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRmqwogq36U]Guest Appearance on Wide Awake Radio 3-16-2011[/ame]

Christopher and Charlie note the pattern of crisis events going up around the world as the system is collapsing all around us and these guys do not even see Planet X.

Terral


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Here's a guy that says a big one will hit the West coast on Saturday, but he's basing that on the moon not a brown dwarf or comet. Also he mentioned something about a earthquake fish that washed up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8eB-vn23bw&feature=player_embedded



Again....nothing.....just someone trying to get his 15 minutes of fame.
What is it with these false prophets anyways?


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Guest Appearance on Wide Awake Radio 3-16-2011
> 
> Christopher and Charlie note the pattern of crisis events going up around the world as the system is collapsing all around us and these guys do not even see Planet X.
> 
> Terral



Like I'm going to take 53 minutes of my life to listen to some moron recommended by you, Terral.  You HAVE to be joking, right?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Meister said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys:
> 
> Guest Appearance on Wide Awake Radio 3-16-2011
> 
> Christopher and Charlie note the pattern of crisis events going up around the world as the system is collapsing all around us and these guys do not even see Planet X.
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I'm going to take 53 minutes of my life to listen to some moron recommended by you, Terral.  You HAVE to be joking, right?
Click to expand...


Actually he may believe that if we don't listen we are committing some great sin. But i'm not going to waste an hour of my time either.


----------



## Sheldon

Meister said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a guy that says a big one will hit the West coast on Saturday, but he's basing that on the moon not a brown dwarf or comet. Also he mentioned something about a earthquake fish that washed up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8eB-vn23bw&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again....nothing.....just someone trying to get his 15 minutes of fame.
> What is it with these false prophets anyways?
Click to expand...



I'm sure some of these false prophets are making real profit though.

Ba-dum-chh!


----------



## Terral

Hi Sheldon:



Sheldon said:


> I'm sure some of these false prophets are making real profit though.
> 
> Ba-dum-chh!



You guys need to take a look around to see the crap is hitting the fan in more and more places and you better be ready when that happens to you. 

Terral


----------



## dilloduck

Terral said:


> Hi Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some of these false prophets are making real profit though.
> 
> Ba-dum-chh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to take a look around to see the crap is hitting the fan in more and more places and you better be ready when that happens to you.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I'm ready, dude. Bring it on--it'll save me a move.


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Hi Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some of these false prophets are making real profit though.
> 
> Ba-dum-chh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to take a look around to see the crap is hitting the fan in more and more places and you better be ready when that happens to you.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Yeah yeah.  There have never been bad times before on our little blue planet.

And bad times have never been THIS bad.  And shit has never come in clusters before.

Thus, Terral's logic is irrefutable.  It MUST be an invisible warp speed traveling brown dwarf star planetary system approaching our little solar system causing gravity well and poleshifts.

Yes.  I see it now.

That must be it.

Terral, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> Hi Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some of these false prophets are making real profit though.
> 
> Ba-dum-chh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to take a look around to see the crap is hitting the fan in more and more places and you better be ready when that happens to you.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...




The fact that you have a "Buy Silver Now" link in your sig along side all the doom and gloom links just shows that you're an idiot.

I suppose God told you to buy silver right?


----------



## Terral

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> The fact that you have a "Buy Silver Now" link in your sig along side all the doom and gloom links just shows that you're an idiot.
> 
> I suppose God told you to buy silver right?



No. Your message is another sign that this place is overrun by idiots, trolls and shills. All food, water, survival gear, guns and ammo to defend them (Survival Topic) are needed LONG before anyone transfers fiat paper assets into silver. That call was made at $28.03 and silver is now at (check) $36.12, or up more than 8 bucks in less than 2 months. The dollar is collapsing and the way to protect yourself is through getting out of dollars and into silver. But hey, I am the idiot ...

Everything will make more sense when the dollar devalues and silver blows beyond 100 bucks per ounce. The doom and gloom is for those unwilling to prepare for what is coming ...

Terral


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have a "Buy Silver Now" link in your sig along side all the doom and gloom links just shows that you're an idiot.
> 
> I suppose God told you to buy silver right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Your message is another sign that this place is overrun by idiots, trolls and shills. All food, water, survival gear, guns and ammo to defend them (Survival Topic) are needed LONG before anyone transfers fiat paper assets into silver. That call was made at $28.03 and silver is now at (check) $36.12, or up more than 8 bucks in less than 2 months. The dollar is collapsing and the way to protect yourself is through getting out of dollars and into silver. But hey, I am the idiot ...
> 
> Everything will make more sense when the dollar devalues and silver blows beyond 100 bucks per ounce. The doom and gloom is for those unwilling to prepare for what is coming ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


And just how is all of this tied up with the non existant brown dwarf, terral?


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you have a "Buy Silver Now" link in your sig along side all the doom and gloom links just shows that you're an idiot.
> 
> I suppose God told you to buy silver right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Your message is another sign that this place is overrun by idiots, trolls and shills.
Click to expand...


This comment coming from the guy who predicted a catastrophic event on the 15th. This coming from the guy who admitted to being sucked in by the H1N1 hype. This coming from the guy who was sure the oil leak was going to "explode" and tried to "save the world" with his "sheath" invention.

Not to mention all the other bullshit claims you've made in the past.



Terral said:


> But hey, I am the idiot ...



You said it, not me. I'll second that though.



Terral said:


> Everything will make more sense when the dollar devalues and silver blows beyond 100 bucks per ounce. The doom and gloom is for those unwilling to prepare for what is coming ...
> 
> Terral



And what is coming Terral? Are you somehow privy to knowledge from God that nobody else has access to in order to make your ridiculous predictions? The problem with you is you're gullible beyond all belief and nothing more than a fear monger. 

You can say that you're here posting in the "conspiracy forums" all you want. The fact is you 100% believe everything you read to be fact and post it with the utmost confidence that it is all true.

That makes you an idiot, plain and simple. How many times are you going to put your hand in the fire and get burned before you learn that 99% of the shit you post is garbage?

What are you going to say to those people that bought your bullshit March 15th idiocy and moved to a "safer location"? What will you say 10-15 years from now when nothing you said ever came true?

"Sorry, I was wrong."

You're no better than the jackass who ran the "Heaven's Gate" fiasco. Keep preaching the lies Terral. I'm sure God will having nothing but great things to say about you misleading people when you arrive.


----------



## bgpirat

Are very simple, Americans.

Gold silver what you chase what you do not have much of a chicken brain
You have made this funny where you write,believe you or just write crap.

Is less true of other things you write are the words of crazy.

There is a conspiracy in all private sectors so at best regime is totalitarian and therefore must all capitalist countries to disappear to live well


----------



## Liability

We will all recognize the invisible brown dwarf star when we _*see*_ it ....

Uhm ....


----------



## Liability

bgpirat said:


> Are very simple, Americans.
> 
> Gold silver what you chase what you do not have much of a chicken brain
> You have made this funny where you write,believe you or just write crap.
> 
> Is less true of other things you write are the words of crazy.
> 
> There is a conspiracy in all private sectors so at best regime is totalitarian and therefore must all capitalist countries to disappear to live well



Well, that sure clears that up.


----------



## Gamolon

bgpirat said:


> Are very simple, Americans.
> 
> Gold silver what you chase what you do not have much of a chicken brain
> You have made this funny where you write,believe you or just write crap.
> 
> Is less true of other things you write are the words of crazy.
> 
> There is a conspiracy in all private sectors so at best regime is totalitarian and therefore must all capitalist countries to disappear to live well



I tried to clean this up with the "Dialectizer" using the "Redneck" option, but still doesn't make sense...
The Dialectizer



> Is mighty simple, South Car'linans. Gold silvah whut yo' chase whut yo' does not haf much of a possum brain Yo' haf made this hyar funny whar yo' write,believe yo' o' jest write crap. Is less true of other thin's yo' write is th' wo'ds of crazy. Thar is a cornspiracy in all private secko's so at bess regime is totalitarian an' tharfo'e muss all capitalist countries t'disappear t'live fine


----------



## Cootaloot

Sooooo what happen to everyone


----------



## Douger

Terral said:


> Hi Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some of these false prophets are making real profit though.
> 
> Ba-dum-chh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to take a look around to see the crap is hitting the fan in more and more places and you better be ready when that happens to you.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

Yerral. They're murkins. Jesus and " The greatest country in the history of humanity" will _protect_ them.Especially those flying the flag.


----------



## Paulie

Liability said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some of these false prophets are making real profit though.
> 
> Ba-dum-chh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to take a look around to see the crap is hitting the fan in more and more places and you better be ready when that happens to you.
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah.  There have never been bad times before on our little blue planet.
> 
> And bad times have never been THIS bad.  And shit has never come in clusters before.
> 
> Thus, Terral's logic is irrefutable.  It MUST be an invisible warp speed traveling brown dwarf star planetary system approaching our little solar system causing gravity well and poleshifts.
> 
> Yes.  I see it now.
> 
> That must be it.
> 
> Terral, thanks for the heads up.
Click to expand...


You're an embarrassment to sarcasm.


----------



## Cootaloot

Haha it's dead I guess he ran out of YouTube videos...wondering y why he hasnt ranted about the 7.5 earthquake that happen today that killed 20 people


----------



## minor deity

I don't know how many know this but normally there's about 3 earthquakes a year that are 7 or greater on average. We seem to be having a wealth of big earthquakes don't we. Of course no one knows why, they just know it's not planet x.

Two magnitude 7.0 quakes hit Myanmar: USGS - Yahoo! News


----------



## Ernie S.

Aren't we all dead? Why is this thread still active?


----------



## Cootaloot

minor deity said:


> I don't know how many know this but normally there's about 3 earthquakes a year that are 7 or greater on average. We seem to be having a wealth of big earthquakes don't we. Of course no one knows why, they just know it's



It's not that we are having more it that there happening in places with alot of people so its makeing the news....I'm not one to say we don't have a brown dwarf out there but I know for a fact it's not elenin  its just a comet I don't care how meny YouTube videos or doomsayers there are


----------



## Douger

Ernie S. said:


> Aren't we all dead? Why is this thread still active?


Only from the neck up.


----------



## Douger




----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> I don't know how many know this but normally there's about 3 earthquakes a year that are 7 or greater on average. We seem to be having a wealth of big earthquakes don't we. Of course no one knows why, they just know it's not planet x.
> 
> Two magnitude 7.0 quakes hit Myanmar: USGS - Yahoo! News



Yes, it's not planet X.  The key word is "AVERAGE", I don't think there is anything else to say.


----------



## Terral

Hi loot:



Cootaloot said:


> Haha it's dead I guess he ran out of YouTube videos...wondering y why he hasnt ranted about the 7.5 earthquake that happen today that killed 20 people



The earth change symptoms will gradually increase, until these things begin to hit home here in the USA. Time will tell if my ELEnin = dwarf star hypothesis is right or wrong and I really hope to be wrong anyway. The fact is that this place is overrun with trolls and idiots that require the straight guy like me to do the heavy lifting in a real investigation, or they all look that much more foolish and ridiculous. There are too many other Boards without all the idiots to spend much time here.


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi loot:
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it's dead I guess he ran out of YouTube videos...wondering y why he hasnt ranted about the 7.5 earthquake that happen today that killed 20 people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earth change symptoms will gradually increase, until these things begin to hit home here in the USA. Time will tell if my ELEnin = dwarf star hypothesis is right or wrong and I really hope to be wrong anyway. The fact is that this place is overrun with trolls and idiots that require the straight guy like me to do the heavy lifting in a real investigation, or they all look that much more foolish and ridiculous. There are too many other Boards without all the idiots to spend much time here.
Click to expand...


You have aprox. 1/100,000 of 1 percent chance of being right, Terrel.  Do the math, moron.  If anyone is a troll on this board, it's you.. 

Go back to the "Morons Are Us Board".  You'll be in good company.


----------



## AAONMS

Cootaloot said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how many know this but normally there's about 3 earthquakes a year that are 7 or greater on average. We seem to be having a wealth of big earthquakes don't we. Of course no one knows why, they just know it's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that we are having more it that there happening in places with alot of people so its makeing the news....I'm not one to say we don't have a brown dwarf out there but I know for a fact it's not elenin  its just a comet I don't care how meny YouTube videos or doomsayers there are
Click to expand...


There is definitely evidence that major earthquakes are increasing in number !  You can try to relegate this as to only being short term, but there is a pattern forming that cannot be ignored!!

Trends since 1986

For example, between 1986 and 1996 (incl), a period of 11 years, there were "just" 15 earthquakes listed by USGS of magnitude 7.0 or greater. This is not markedly different (albeit a slight decrease) from previous (similar periods) of 20th century, where an average of about 18 might be expected.

But between 1997 and 2007 (incl), a period of only 11 years, there were 99 earthquakes with magnitude 7.0 or greater :* This is more than a six-fold increase on the previous similar period - and is a stark increase on any earlier decades in 20th century too.*


----------



## Meister

AAONMS said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how many know this but normally there's about 3 earthquakes a year that are 7 or greater on average. We seem to be having a wealth of big earthquakes don't we. Of course no one knows why, they just know it's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that we are having more it that there happening in places with alot of people so its makeing the news....I'm not one to say we don't have a brown dwarf out there but I know for a fact it's not elenin  its just a comet I don't care how meny YouTube videos or doomsayers there are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is definitely evidence that major earthquakes are increasing in number !  You can try to relegate this as to only being short term, but there is a pattern forming that cannot be ignored!!
> 
> Trends since 1986
> 
> For example, between 1986 and 1996 (incl), a period of 11 years, there were "just" 15 earthquakes listed by USGS of magnitude 7.0 or greater. This is not markedly different (albeit a slight decrease) from previous (similar periods) of 20th century, where an average of about 18 might be expected.
> 
> But between 1997 and 2007 (incl), a period of only 11 years, there were 99 earthquakes with magnitude 7.0 or greater :* This is more than a six-fold increase on the previous similar period - and is a stark increase on any earlier decades in 20th century too.*
Click to expand...


And?  Brown dwarf syndrome?


----------



## cygnus of paris

Hello Terral

I'm from France and actually doing research on the famous Leonid elenin, I came to think that something comes over us, something very bad.

It's doing my research I discovered your posts on the brown dwarf. Thank you for your work.

It's a shame that the comments are hurtful and mocking. In fact I think these people are afraid. They are so used to seeing the world organize themselves around their navel, it's very upsetting that a dwarf could jeopardize their entire project.

Anyway there is not much to wait now ...

I'm on the news every day, there are many who dare not speak but still to listen.

Bon courage mon ami...


----------



## Meister

cygnus of paris said:


> Hello Terral
> 
> I'm from France and actually doing research on the famous Leonid elenin, I came to think that something comes over us, something very bad.
> 
> It's doing my research I discovered your posts on the brown dwarf. Thank you for your work.
> 
> It's a shame that the comments are hurtful and mocking. In fact I think these people are afraid. They are so used to seeing the world organize themselves around their navel, it's very upsetting that a dwarf could jeopardize their entire project.
> 
> Anyway there is not much to wait now ...
> 
> I'm on the news every day, there are many who dare not speak but still to listen.
> 
> Bon courage mon ami...


Another youtube researcher is my guess.


----------



## cygnus of paris

"Another youtube researcher is my guess"




I guess you're convinced of your life because you have an official paper certifying that you are indeed born on this date in this city.

  What is worse?

a youtube researcher who uses everything at its disposal to find the truth or a sheep waiting for the authorities tell him that all is well ...

I do not know Mr. Terral, then how to explain that thousands of miles, people come to detect the same potential threat?

  In fact, there was a site where one could follow the magnetosphere (type: Real-time Magnetosphere Simulation). Since March 14 is officially down because ... "The simulation has-been stopped due to power outage."

No luck, it remains the earthquake, and there can not be said to be calm.


----------



## Meister

cygnus of paris said:


> "Another youtube researcher is my guess"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you're convinced of your life because you have an official paper certifying that you are indeed born on this date in this city.
> 
> What is worse?
> 
> a youtube researcher who uses everything at its disposal to find the truth or a sheep waiting for the authorities tell him that all is well ...
> 
> I do not know Mr. Terral, then how to explain that thousands of miles, people come to detect the same potential threat?
> 
> In fact, there was a site where one could follow the magnetosphere (type: Real-time Magnetosphere Simulation). Since March 14 is officially down because ... "The simulation has-been stopped due to power outage."
> 
> No luck, it remains the earthquake, and there can not be said to be calm.



Show evidence.....you have none except for some youtube freaks.  Sorry that doesn't really work in the real world.  I being a sheep, as you say, could make a youtube video and refute the drivel you spew....wouldn't that hold as much credence as your youtube freaks?
Terral has been spewing his conspiracy theories for a long time on this board....nothing has come to pass, he has been wrong along.  Yet,  you hang your hat on what he says?  Go ahead....you be the "sheep", okay?


----------



## Terral

Hi Paris:



cygnus of paris said:


> I do not know Mr. Terral, then how to explain that thousands of miles, people come to detect the same potential threat?
> 
> In fact, there was a site where one could follow the magnetosphere (type: Real-time Magnetosphere Simulation). Since March 14 is officially down because ... "The simulation has-been stopped due to power outage."
> 
> No luck, it remains the earthquake, and there can not be said to be calm.



My entire explanation for what is happening to our solar system, the Sun and planet Earth is that the NASA ELEnin Comet is a Psyop Cover for an *Approaching Dwarf Star *(ATS topic), which I wish someone here could prove wrong using the evidence. The March 11, 2011 Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignment moved Earth axis 4 inches and gave us the 9.0 Japan Quake like the Feb. 27, 2010 8.8 Chile Quake shifted Earth axis 3 inches last year. Aquifers from Texas to Florida were affected by the Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignment saying this object has a MUCH larger mass than any mere comet. 

The data says earth change events will increase throughout the Spring and into the Summer, until eventually the dwarf star is exposed sufficiently to the solar winds to become visible to the naked eye. However, by then many expect the solar storms to become increasingly violent until people must spend daylight hours indoors. We shall see ...


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Paris:
> 
> 
> 
> cygnus of paris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know Mr. Terral, then how to explain that thousands of miles, people come to detect the same potential threat?
> 
> In fact, there was a site where one could follow the magnetosphere (type: Real-time Magnetosphere Simulation). Since March 14 is officially down because ... "The simulation has-been stopped due to power outage."
> 
> No luck, it remains the earthquake, and there can not be said to be calm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire explanation for what is happening to our solar system, the Sun and planet Earth is that the NASA ELEnin Comet is a Psyop Cover for an *Approaching Dwarf Star *(ATS topic), which I wish someone here could prove wrong using the evidence. The March 11, 2011 Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignment moved Earth axis 4 inches and gave us the 9.0 Japan Quake like the Feb. 27, 2010 8.8 Chile Quake shifted Earth axis 3 inches last year. Aquifers from Texas to Florida were affected by the Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignment saying this object has a MUCH larger mass than any mere comet.
> 
> The data says earth change events will increase throughout the Spring and into the Summer, until eventually the dwarf star is exposed sufficiently to the solar winds to become visible to the naked eye. However, by then many expect the solar storms to become increasingly violent until people must spend daylight hours indoors. We shall see ...
Click to expand...


*You prove it!  You have proven nothing, Terral.*You take natural phenomena, and try to link it to a non existant brown dwarf that's in our solar system.  Sorry, it doesn't work that way, sonny.  Like I have said....you have proven nothing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Meister said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paris:
> 
> 
> 
> cygnus of paris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know Mr. Terral, then how to explain that thousands of miles, people come to detect the same potential threat?
> 
> In fact, there was a site where one could follow the magnetosphere (type: Real-time Magnetosphere Simulation). Since March 14 is officially down because ... "The simulation has-been stopped due to power outage."
> 
> No luck, it remains the earthquake, and there can not be said to be calm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire explanation for what is happening to our solar system, the Sun and planet Earth is that the NASA ELEnin Comet is a Psyop Cover for an *Approaching Dwarf Star *(ATS topic), which I wish someone here could prove wrong using the evidence. The March 11, 2011 Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignment moved Earth axis 4 inches and gave us the 9.0 Japan Quake like the Feb. 27, 2010 8.8 Chile Quake shifted Earth axis 3 inches last year. Aquifers from Texas to Florida were affected by the Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignment saying this object has a MUCH larger mass than any mere comet.
> 
> The data says earth change events will increase throughout the Spring and into the Summer, until eventually the dwarf star is exposed sufficiently to the solar winds to become visible to the naked eye. However, by then many expect the solar storms to become increasingly violent until people must spend daylight hours indoors. We shall see ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You prove it!  You have proven nothing, Terral.*You take natural phenomena, and try to link it to a non existant brown dwarf that's in our solar system.  Sorry, it doesn't work that way, sonny.  Like I have said....you have proven nothing.
Click to expand...


He's using a typical truther tactic. Throw out stupid claims, then demand anyone questioning them to prove their side, while ignoring requests to prove his.

When the heat gets too high, he shifts to another goofy claim, and ignores the last one.

I've been expecting him to link the dwarf to the no-fly zone in Libya.


----------



## Toro

And it has something to do with the Morgans / Rothschilds / Warburgs / the Fed.


----------



## DavidS

Hmmmmmmmmmm.

I dunno whether Ter is crazy or crazy like a fox. Probably a little of both. His suppositions should not automatically be discarded just because he's a conspiracy theroist. This one has a bit of bite to it.


----------



## cygnus of paris

hello Meister

I do not try to convince you and I'm really happy that your worldview contributes so greatly to your balance. The only thing is I do not explain your presence on a site that you disagree with the thesis. A bit like if you go to the website of chocolate while you hate it. What a waste of time.


----------



## cygnus of paris

@ Terral

I find that all elements are linked together. In France, I saw two official newspapers announcing:
1- a second sun in the sky
2 - actually, the recovery of information from NASA announcing violent solar storm.

I can not post links because it takes at least 15 posts to be able to do so.

But there are two must see videos:

the first is related to Planet X and especially interesting because it explains the theory of the "electric universe" ; how a foreign power can cause reactions of the sun. 

To see it you have to type on google: French - 2012, Avebury circle grain and Nibiru / Planet X - watching from episode 6.

I'm not ok with everything that is said but it gives a good basis for explaining the interactions between the sun, planets and elenin ... especially through the electromagnetic forces.

The second video shows as "planet" enlightened by a CME. Whoever made &#8203;&#8203;the video did not seem to be informed about élenin. Type on google:
"Sun Fire Ball Shoots At Planet!"

I do not know if the CME illuminates the famous brown dwarf, but we see clearly how the sun can react violently to the intrusion of a body.

good to you.


----------



## Douger

All I can say is bring it on. I feel so bad every time I see a toddler laughing and playing, knowing the kid has no real future in this piece of shit world *we* created. I'm damn near 60 and all I've seen is things getting worse, much worse, since I was a toddler.
If Jawd, or Gary Coleman or whatever wants to cancel this show ? So Be It.
Humans can't fix anything. We are the dumbest animal ever " created" ??? or evolved.
We are a cancer on a living organism ( Earth)


----------



## geauxtohell

Meister said:


> *You prove it!  You have proven nothing, Terral.*You take natural phenomena, and try to link it to a non existant brown dwarf that's in our solar system.  Sorry, it doesn't work that way, sonny.  Like I have said....you have proven nothing.



I am not religious, but I have read the bible several times and find many things in there incredibly insightful.



> Matt 24:6-7 And you will hear of wars and rumors of wars. See that you are not troubled; for all these things must come to pass, but the end is not yet. 7 For nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. And there will be famines, pestilences, and earthquakes in various places.


----------



## Douger

All Bullshit.
 " And their mighteth be_ith a rainstormeth tonight-eh.t"
Go read Matt. 1/4.............
That's as close as that speculation gets.
I woke up one night about 25 years ago after having a dream of getting a tattoo.
The tattoo was Matt 1/4.
It was interesting to say the least.


----------



## Liability

Douger said:


> All Bullshit.
> " And their mighteth be_ith a rainstormeth tonight-eh.t"
> Go read Matt. 1/4.............
> That's as close as that speculation gets.
> I woke up one night about 25 years ago after having a dream of getting a tattoo.
> The tattoo was Matt 1/4.
> It was interesting to say the least.



Nothing you say or do is in the tiniest little bit interesting, Booger.


----------



## Terral

Hi DavidS:



DavidS said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> I dunno whether Ter is crazy or crazy like a fox. Probably a little of both. His suppositions should not automatically be discarded just because he's a conspiracy theroist. This one has a bit of bite to it.



Imagine a conspiracy theory guy coming to the USMB Conspiracy Theory Forum to present information on the latest conspiracy. The fact is that I have learned my lesson NEVER to read idiot troll posts. They can ask all the questions they wish from each other seeing as they are all experts on what is not coming ...


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Hi DavidS:
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> I dunno whether Ter is crazy or crazy like a fox. Probably a little of both. His suppositions should not automatically be discarded just because he's a conspiracy theroist. This one has a bit of bite to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine a conspiracy theory guy coming to the USMB Conspiracy Theory Forum to present information on the latest conspiracy. The fact is that I have learned my lesson NEVER to read idiot troll posts. They can ask all the questions they wish from each other seeing as they are all experts on what is not coming ...
Click to expand...


Actually, Terral, you have PROVED beyond the shadow of a hint of a doubt that YOU are THE expert on what is *not* coming.

Only you always claim that "it" IS coming.  

You have not been right YET.


----------



## Meister

geauxtohell said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You prove it!  You have proven nothing, Terral.*You take natural phenomena, and try to link it to a non existant brown dwarf that's in our solar system.  Sorry, it doesn't work that way, sonny.  Like I have said....you have proven nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not religious, but I have read the bible several times and find many things in there incredibly insightful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt 24:6-7 And you will hear of wars and rumors of wars. See that you are not troubled; for all these things must come to pass, but the end is not yet. 7 For nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. And there will be famines, pestilences, and earthquakes in various places.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Then you know that only God knows when the end of times is.....and not terral, right?


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi DavidS:
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> I dunno whether Ter is crazy or crazy like a fox. Probably a little of both. His suppositions should not automatically be discarded just because he's a conspiracy theroist. This one has a bit of bite to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine a conspiracy theory guy coming to the USMB Conspiracy Theory Forum to present information on the latest conspiracy. The fact is that I have learned my lesson NEVER to read idiot troll posts. They can ask all the questions they wish from each other seeing as they are all experts on what is not coming ...
Click to expand...


You have no answers...just theories....like billions are going to be killed, like Martial Law.  Why would anyone take you serious?  Oh, wait thats a question.  No one takes you serious....there, that's better.


----------



## Terral

Hi Paris:



cygnus of paris said:


> @ Terral
> 
> I find that all elements are linked together. In France, I saw two official newspapers announcing:
> 1- a second sun in the sky
> 2 - actually, the recovery of information from NASA announcing violent solar storm.



The 'two sun' hype is propaganda preparing the masses for what will appear in the sky later this summer, as the dwarf star is gradually warmed up by interaction with the solar winds. Yes. The Sun, Earth and all the planets in the solar system are reacting to the approach of the dwarf star gravity well and magnetic field/polarity (25 Symptoms of Nibiru).  



cygnus of paris said:


> I can not post links because it takes at least 15 posts to be able to do so.
> 
> But there are two must see videos:
> 
> the first is related to Planet X and especially interesting because it explains the theory of the "electric universe" ; how a foreign power can cause reactions of the sun.
> 
> To see it you have to type on google: French - 2012, Avebury circle grain and Nibiru / Planet X - watching from episode 6.



I have seen tons of Sun reaction videos, but the search for 'French - 2012, Avebury ..." says no results. Just post the link to this topic whenever you can post links.



cygnus of paris said:


> I'm not ok with everything that is said but it gives a good basis for explaining the interactions between the sun, planets and elenin ... especially through the electromagnetic forces.



These things will continue to increase in frequency and intensity throughout the coming spring and summer if the ELEnin = dwarf star hypothesis is correct. All indications so far say we have an inbound object of great mass influencing the Sun, Earth and all the planets in our solar system.



cygnus of paris said:


> The second video shows as "planet" enlightened by a CME. Whoever made &#8203;&#8203;the video did not seem to be informed about élenin. Type on google: "Sun Fire Ball Shoots At Planet!"
> 
> I do not know if the CME illuminates the famous brown dwarf, but we see clearly how the sun can react violently to the intrusion of a body.
> 
> good to you.



You are talking about this video (here). We appear to be looking at comets and other objects impacting the Sun (link). These approaching objects have mass and therefore a gravitational bond exists between the Sun and these objects, which is why the solar flares are ejected along those gravity lines. However, the dark star has a much larger gravity well now less than 3 AU from the Sun and closing by 2.4 million miles every day (NASA JPL ELEnin).


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

First watch Nania's warning video that connected the dots between the February 27, 2010 8.8 Chile Quake and that Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignment.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95zMdTvoqcQ"]Nania's March 8, 2011 Predictions About March 11, 2011[/ame]

Listen to her pleas for people to get out of seismic/fault zones! Listen to her warnings that start at the 1:15 mark, as she stops the ELEnin date on MARCH 11, 2011!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnvzWrxRFd0"]Japan Evacuating Now![/ame]

Now this is the testimony of a man in Tokyo that did not listen and now must evacuate from the seismic zone in Japan that was hit at this March 11, 2011 Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignment! America and the world have LOTS of nuclear power plants on fault lines and inside seismic zones!!!! You can sit there and do nothing like these idiot trolls and morons, or you can heed the warnings and find *Safe Zones* (GLP Topic).


----------



## Liability

BEWARE!  Terral insists that despite the complete and utter lack of ANY scientific evidence, an invisible brown dwarf star is approaching (or may already be in) our solar system.  It is causing and will increasingly cause seismic disturbances due to its gravity well effect.   It causes Earthquakes and they cause tsunamis and this can really fuck up nuclear power generating plants.

It EATS PLANETS.

So, naturally, you all better run.

It's ok to run around in a circle.  I mean, it's not like you can run off the planet and get away or anything.

Oh, and don't forget.  Buy Silver or Terral may mock you!  Silver is very useful in the afterlife.


----------



## Cootaloot

See that's what I said befor go to your local observatory and you can see for your selfs it's just a comet and the fact is that not meny people have seen it bc you need a 18" or bigger bc of how small it is but it's there it's a comet an dont be throwing red flags saying well where's all the pics of it well one it's not that big two no one gives a shit about it three it's not a brown dwarf star we would be able to see it


----------



## cygnus of paris

"I am open to discussing real proof sources in this forum"


I do not have the equipment nor the scientific basis to prove that a brown dwarf approach.

Three years ago, I heard about Planet X, but I took it as one of those mythical stories circulating on the net, a sort of urban legend. Why? simply because there was no clear manifestation of this approach.

Today things are totally different.

All coincidences approaching the "comet" elenin are troubling.

There are clumps of dead animals ...

His name Elenin for "Extinction Level Event", Leonid which means meteorite shower;

Predicting earthquakes scheduled for March consecutively Elenin alignment, earth, sun;

The major earthquake in Chile and New Zealand when there was an alignment Elenin - earth - sun;
The awakening of the sun in February with an erruption of class X for the first time since 2006...

The site which could see the evolution of Earth's magnetic field electro is down since March 14 ... just as we would have found effects on terrestrial magnetosphere ...

Yes, we need evidence, it is still necessary that the few sites that can validate or invalidate the hypothesis works ...

I have no instrument, but it remains my powers of observation and analysis that warn me that there is something not normal in this story. As this does not come from the earth, there is something that disrupts the arrangement of our world.

Excuse for my english...


----------



## Gamolon

cygnus of paris said:


> His name Elenin for "Extinction Level Event", Leonid



How do you get "Elenin" from that?


----------



## Gamolon

cygnus of paris said:


> There are clumps of dead animals ...



How does it effect certain types of animals, but not all? Must be a pretty smart Brown Dwarf to be able to pick and choose which species it will kill. And it didn't even kill ALL of each animal. Only a potion. 

AMAZING!


----------



## Nate

Gamolon said:


> cygnus of paris said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are clumps of dead animals ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it effect certain types of animals, but not all? Must be a pretty smart Brown Dwarf to be able to pick and choose which species it will kill. And it didn't even kill ALL of each animal. Only a potion.
> 
> AMAZING!
Click to expand...


I can never understand these "The End is Nigh" folks! There is only one guarantee in life, we will all die. Why focus on a major global catastrophe when they're more likely to be taken out by a drunk driver, medical complication, or a random act of violence? Hell, 108 people just died in the minute it took me to write this post...


----------



## Gdotts

Correct me if I am wrong but hasn't it has been since 2008 (3 years ago) since the last picture of whatever it is out there was taken we had a telescope to do it then.   Can we get an updated picture of this??  Wasn't this first discovered in a backyard with a telescope?  Where are all the amateur asrtonomers? If a large telescope is needed with a certain filter then by gosh guys lets do it!  All this banter back and forth is a waste of time without some form of proof one way or anotherprove it or disprove it period.  Or will a dude come to their door and have a little talk if you dare take a picture.  I feel we all need this answered so we can get our affairs in order if that is what is needed and move on.


----------



## JackDan

Terral said:


> Hi loot:
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it's dead I guess he ran out of YouTube videos...wondering y why he hasnt ranted about the 7.5 earthquake that happen today that killed 20 people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earth change symptoms will gradually increase, until these things begin to hit home here in the USA. Time will tell if my ELEnin = dwarf star hypothesis is right or wrong and I really hope to be wrong anyway. The fact is that this place is overrun with trolls and idiots that require the straight guy like me to do the heavy lifting in a real investigation, or they all look that much more foolish and ridiculous. There are too many other Boards without all the idiots to spend much time here.
Click to expand...


looking up videos on youtube and reposting them is not heavy lifting. End of story.


----------



## minor deity

I'm afraid this isn't going to be possible. I did call around, and finally ended up calling the McDonald Observatory 432-426-3640. Was told Elenin is too faint to be seen at this time,  check back in July.

I then ask how it came to be discovered in December?  He told me the answer, but I still don't understand what he was talking about. Then he said it would pass at 26 million miles. I got the feeling he was getting his information from wikipedia.



Cootaloot said:


> See that's what I said befor go to your local observatory and you can see for your selfs it's just a comet and the fact is that not meny people have seen it bc you need a 18" or bigger bc of how small it is but it's there it's a comet an dont be throwing red flags saying well where's all the pics of it well one it's not that big two no one gives a shit about it three it's not a brown dwarf star we would be able to see it


----------



## Terral

Hi Bab:



babajr said:


> I think the OP needs to go outside and look at this brown dwarf with his telescope. And please don't tell us its invisible because Ultra-Cold Brown Dwarf Discovered? : Discovery News  article detected a brown dwarf 70 light years away ....



Let us try to work upon the hypothesis that the ELEnin Comet is real! Supposedly a Russian named *Leonid ELEnin* (code = my ATS topic) discovered this comet on December 10, 2010 using an 18-inch  remotely-controlled telescope in New Mexico, when the object was 4.316  AU from Earth, or about 400 million miles from our planet.  

ELEnin NASA JLP Orbit Data 

Today this same object is supposedly only 1.962 AU from Earth or about  180 million miles away. Somebody show us a recent photograph of this  ELEnin Comet that says the thing really exists. Someone find us one live  reporter interview with this Leonid ELEnin character to prove he exists,  because the information on the Russian is sketchy at best.				Go ahead hotshot and make my day ...


----------



## Terral

Hi Gdotts:



Gdotts said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but hasn't it has been since 2008 (3 years ago) since the last picture of whatever it is out there was taken&#8230; we had a telescope to do it then.   Can we get an updated picture of this??  Wasn't this first discovered in a backyard with a telescope?  Where are all the amateur astronomers? ...



ELEnin NASA JPL Orbit Data 

NASA came out with the orbit data for their ELEnin Comet that the  Russian supposedly discovered using a remote-controlled telescope in New  Mexico (article) at 4.316 AU (400+ million miles) from Earth, but amateur astronomers using telescopes cannot find his comet at less than 2 AU (Astrolpatriot @ Astrolpatriot.com). This guy is a MIT graduate with a big telescope and he cannot find any ELEnin comet. However, he says there is something big out there that seems to be a brown dwarf star.


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Gdotts:
> 
> 
> 
> Gdotts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but hasn't it has been since 2008 (3 years ago) since the last picture of whatever it is out there was taken&#8230; we had a telescope to do it then.   Can we get an updated picture of this??  Wasn't this first discovered in a backyard with a telescope?  Where are all the amateur astronomers? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELEnin NASA JPL Orbit Data
> 
> NASA came out with the orbit data for their ELEnin Comet that the  Russian supposedly discovered using a remote-controlled telescope in New  Mexico (article) at 4.316 AU (400+ million miles) from Earth, but amateur astronomers using telescopes cannot find his comet at less than 2 AU (Astrolpatriot @ Astrolpatriot.com). This guy is a MIT graduate with a big telescope and he cannot find any ELEnin comet. However, *he says there is something big out there that seems to be a brown dwarf star.*
Click to expand...


This is where you lose all crdibility, Terral.  "He says"....who's "he"?  Astrolpatriot could be some flunky in his mom's basement for all you know.


----------



## Terral

Hi Nate:



Nate said:


> I can never understand these "The End is Nigh" folks! There is only one guarantee in life, we will all die. Why focus on a major global catastrophe when they're more likely to be taken out by a drunk driver, medical complication, or a random act of violence? Hell, 108 people just died in the minute it took me to write this post...


Who is saying the End is Nigh? Not me. Now is the time to prepare for what is coming. In case you are BLIND, this is the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum where registered members post their conspiracy theories. If you really want to see gloom and doom, go to the Economy Forum. Poverty levels are at 50 year highs!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmzxfvEke_s]Check Out All The Earthquakes[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Ready.


----------



## minor deity

Meister said:


> This is where you lose all crdibility, Terral.  "He says"....*who's "he*"?  Astrolpatriot could be some flunky in his mom's basement for all you know.



I don't know who *he* is either, but right now *he* has as much credibility to me as NASA. I ask, where is anybody looking for Elenin, saying I am second? The answer is apparently nowhere. 

But we're asked to believe everything we're told about Elenin because NASA told us so.

Now let's consider governments track record informing the public about devastating catastrophes.

9/11.................Fail
Afghanistan.......Fail
Iraq..................Fail
Katrina..............Fail
Gov.Bail outs......Fail
Gulf oil spill........Fail
Japan................Fail


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

AstrolPatriot shows everyone the dark star location and orbiting planets in motion.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLv2V-O5QRg]GETTING HARD TO HIDE NIBIRU NOW[/ame]


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> AstrolPatriot shows everyone the dark star location and orbiting planets in motion.
> 
> GETTING HARD TO HIDE NIBIRU NOW



He circles an invisible object, he shows two object that DO appear to be moving, he circles another invisible object which he claims moves too and, to cap it off, he advises us all that the stuff is in a constellation which he doesn't even attempt to prove.  We don't know when the stuff was actually captured (allegedly) on telescopic imagery, for that matter.  

It's getting impossible to hide how gullible Terral is now.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

So Terral? Is it a moving star, a planet, or a comet? ~BH


----------



## Liability

Introduction « Ask an Astrobiologist « NASA Astrobiology

No Tenth Planet Yet From IRAS


----------



## Liability

If Nibiru, discovered in 1983, was 540 AU from Earth at that time (28 years ago),* and 540 AU = ~3.02 light years,** then for Nibiru to be hear NOW, it would have to be traveling at about 1/10th of the speed of light.

Can anybody name ANY natural "object" -- other than light itself -- that travels at the speed of light -- or even  one tenth of the speed of light? ***

_____________________
* 2012: No Planet X

** Light Years to A.U. Of Lengths Conversion Calculator

*** Fastest yet man made object reached speed of roughly 10 miles per second, which is a far cry from lightspeed of ~ 186,300+ miles per second.  





> New Horizons is a NASA robotic spacecraft mission currently en route to the planet Pluto. It is expected to be the first spacecraft to fly by and study Pluto and its moons, Charon, Nix, and Hydra. New Horizons was launched on 19 January 2006 directly into an Earth-and-solar-escape trajectory. It had an Earth-relative velocity of about 16.26 km/s or 58,536 km/h (10.1 mps or 36,360 mph) after its last engine shut down. Thus, it left Earth at the fastest speed ever recorded. It will arrive at Pluto on 14 July 2015 then continue into the Kuiper belt.


 -- 15 Fastest Things In The Universe


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you lose all crdibility, Terral.  "He says"....*who's "he*"?  Astrolpatriot could be some flunky in his mom's basement for all you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who *he* is either, but right now *he* has as much credibility to me as NASA. I ask, where is anybody looking for Elenin, saying I am second? The answer is apparently nowhere.
> 
> But we're asked to believe everything we're told about Elenin because NASA told us so.
> 
> Now let's consider governments track record informing the public about devastating catastrophes.
> 
> 9/11.................Fail
> Afghanistan.......Fail
> Iraq..................Fail
> Katrina..............Fail
> Gov.Bail outs......Fail
> Gulf oil spill........Fail
> Japan................Fail
Click to expand...


What's your point?  Show me a post where I have posted anything about NASA, minor deity.
I'm only saying that this clown, astrolpatriot, is an unknown.  PERIOD!  Why would anyone believe what he/she has to say about anything?
I will say when the dark skies are clear, I don't see anything that resembles a brown dwarf through my telescope.
So if you want to believe astrolpatriot because you don't believe in our government...be my guest.


----------



## Terral

Ho Bol:



BolshevikHunter said:


> So Terral? Is it a moving star, a planet, or a comet? ~BH


The faint object in the center of the mini-solar system is the dark star or the brown dwarf star that is causing the earth change events in our solar system and here on Earth. There is nothing here remotely resembling any comet. That is the NASA Psyop Cover Story (link).


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Terral said:


> Ho Bol:
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Terral? Is it a moving star, a planet, or a comet? ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> The faint object in the center of the mini-solar system is the dark star or the brown dwarf star that is causing the earth change events in our solar system and here on Earth. There is nothing here remotely resembling any comet. That is the NASA Psyop Cover Story (link).
Click to expand...


Hi Terral!

No but bro, I understand that. What I want to know is, what do you personally believe that it is? I am not fucking around with you at all, you should understand that already. I am just honestly basically curious about your opinion on exactly what it is? Again, EXACTLY WHAT DO YOU PERSONALLY BELIEVE THAT IT IS? Planet, or Star my friend?  ~BH


----------



## Cootaloot

Liability said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys:
> 
> AstrolPatriot shows everyone the dark star location and orbiting planets in motion.
> 
> [HIDE NIBIRU NOW[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He circles an invisible object, he shows two object that DO appear to be moving, he circles another invisible object which he claims moves too and, to cap it off, he advises us all that the stuff is in a constellation which he doesn't even attempt to prove.  We don't know when the stuff was actually captured (allegedly) on telescopic imagery, for that matter.
> 
> It's getting impossible to hide how gullible Terral is now.
Click to expand...

To bad this video may have just prove that people can see elenin but just want us to think it's anther star system fly in a hyper sonic speed......like iv said before not saying we don't have one some where lurking in deep space but I know that this Is not it to tell you the truth Id think we would have been impacted by a nice sized space rock by know not a plant killer but big enough..because you got to think something that big going in the the orbcloud is going to send big ass rock our way really fast


----------



## minor deity

Meister said:


> What's your point?  Show me a post where I have posted anything about NASA, minor deity.
> I'm only saying that this clown, astrolpatriot, is an unknown.  PERIOD!  Why would anyone believe what he/she has to say about anything?
> I will say when the dark skies are clear, I don't see anything that resembles a brown dwarf through my telescope.
> So if you want to believe astrolpatriot because you don't believe in our government...be my guest.



If anything is coming thats even remotely like a ele event the only way you'll be hearing about it is from someone like this clown. There's zero chance you'll hear about from NASA or our government. There could be a slight chance he's right.

Take your choice, slight chance, or no chance.


----------



## Meister

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point?  Show me a post where I have posted anything about NASA, minor deity.
> I'm only saying that this clown, astrolpatriot, is an unknown.  PERIOD!  Why would anyone believe what he/she has to say about anything?
> I will say when the dark skies are clear, I don't see anything that resembles a brown dwarf through my telescope.
> So if you want to believe astrolpatriot because you don't believe in our government...be my guest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything is coming thats even remotely like a ele event the only way you'll be hearing about it is from someone like this clown. There's zero chance you'll hear about from NASA or our government. There could be a slight chance he's right.
> 
> Take your choice, slight chance, or no chance.
Click to expand...


I've come to the conclusion that your as much of a joke as Terral is, m.d.
There are a lot more credible people out there that would jump on the chance to expose a major object in our skies.....and they aren't.  There is a reason why they're not....I'll let you guess as to why not.


----------



## minor deity

Meister said:


> I've come to the conclusion that your as much of a joke as Terral is, m.d.
> There are a lot more credible people out there that would jump on the chance to expose a major object in our skies.....and they aren't.  There is a reason why they're not....I'll let you guess as to why not.



Really, like who?

You mean like all the people looking for Elenin that can't find it?


----------



## Sheldon

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that your as much of a joke as Terral is, m.d.
> There are a lot more credible people out there that would jump on the chance to expose a major object in our skies.....and they aren't.  There is a reason why they're not....I'll let you guess as to why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, like who?
> 
> You mean like all the people looking for Elenin that can't find it?
Click to expand...


You keep bringing that up. Learn the concept of magnitude, and how it effects viewing the night sky. 

Read this thread below. Click on the attachments and links. People ARE viewing it; more people with smaller scopes will be able view it easier as its magnitude increases the the closer it comes during the summer.

Telescope Reviews: Comet Elenin Update prior to March 14 Opposition

Time will show if your red herring has any merit.


----------



## Sheldon

btw Meister I realize it's kind of frowned on to post links to other forums, but I don't know how else to make the point.


----------



## Meister

Sheldon said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that your as much of a joke as Terral is, m.d.
> There are a lot more credible people out there that would jump on the chance to expose a major object in our skies.....and they aren't.  There is a reason why they're not....I'll let you guess as to why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, like who?
> 
> You mean like all the people looking for Elenin that can't find it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep bringing that up. Learn the concept of magnitude, and how it effects viewing the night sky.
> 
> Read this thread below. Click on the attachments and links. People ARE viewing it; more people with smaller scopes will be able view it easier as its magnitude increases the the closer it comes during the summer.
> 
> Telescope Reviews: Comet Elenin Update prior to March 14 Opposition
> 
> Time will show if your red herring has any merit.
Click to expand...


What?  No youtube?  These conspiracy nuts won't believe anything unless it's documented in a Youtube.  

Name, face, and an astronomer...good job Sheldon


----------



## Cootaloot

Can't wait to see what terral saids about that.....most likey a YouTube video and a comment on how this place is over run with trolls an shills


----------



## cygnus of paris

I went to the telescope site reviews. I see no evidence qu'elenin is a harmless pebbles ... It's still strange to have so much information on elenin, but still nothing on its size. This is the first thing we expect to know about comets.

There have been major earthquakes every alignments elenin - earth - sun. this is not proof youtube. Just another coincidence. Anyway this debate is endless, only time will tell what will happen.

I recommend reading the book Velikovsky's "Worlds in Collision", you will learn the history of the earth is not smooth sailing.

 if science funded by the tax had not been forfeited, if the rulers were trustworthy, there would not be any debate.

if the dinosaurs had internet there would certainly a  minority have been explaining to  deafs that the comet is approaching really dangerous...


@ terral

Do you have information on the effects of pole shift? including the rotation of the earth?


----------



## Terral

Hi Bab:



babajr said:


> Yes, the person can be an agent pretending to be giving out disinformation so one could see this is not 100% proof. However these kinds of theories about world ending have already happened and new ones are just created. The government really couldn't care less. If I was in their position I'd be happy that people are buying more food and supplies for this event.
> 
> So, right now I am willing to believe that this is in fact the person who discovered the C/2010 X1 (Elenin) comet.


You are certainly less skeptical than me. I sent the pretender Russian a long list of questions that he did not even try to answer. The fact that the Feb. 27, 2010 Chile Quake and the September 4, 2010 Christchurch Quake and the March 11, 2011 Japan Quake all happen on Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignments does not even register in this idiot's skull!!! The guy just types propaganda and keeps on grinning like some kind of moron. 

Picture. 

Go ahead and click on the picture to look at ELEnin's famous comet taken last December, when the thing was more than 4 AU from Earth and note what appears to be something resembling a tail. Now the 'comet' is less than 2 AU from Earth, which means this tail should be larger. Right? Well? Go out there and find us an updated picture of this ELEnin Comet. Smarter people than us have been looking and they find NO DAMNED COMET. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnnbSn8yQkw]AstrolPatriot Releases Nibiru Information[/ame]

However, some people are going to the same section of space and finding a dark star with orbiting satellites saying this whole ELEnin charade is nothing but a scam! You really think that *Leonid ELEnin* (code) is a real Russian that discovered his comet using a remote-control telescope in New Mexico, but the guy has NEVER given one reporter interview since the day of his famous discovery??? If Bab discovered a comet with perigee on September 11, 2011 and a conjunction on November 22, 2011, would you at least allow a real reporter to have one damned interview??? 

Here is a little fact for you: If this inbound object as just a comet, then Astrolpatriot would simply look into that direction and say so. This is just like 9/11 all over again where we have official cover story operatives manipulating the information and DUPES running around everywhere pushing cover story lies. We are looking at the mother of all conspiracies right here. *ELEnin* (Extinction-Level Event) *Is A NASA Psyop Covering An Inbound Dwarf Star* (link) that is coming to terraform this planet. Prepare or do nothing. That is completely up to you ...


----------



## Terral

Hi Bol:



BolshevikHunter said:


> No but bro, I understand that. What I want to know is, what do you personally believe that it is? I am not fucking around with you at all, you should understand that already. I am just honestly basically curious about your opinion on exactly what it is? Again, EXACTLY WHAT DO YOU PERSONALLY BELIEVE THAT IT IS? Planet, or Star my friend?  ~BH


I believe we have an inbound dwarf star with multiple orbiting planets/moons using the ELEnin orbit/flight path coming in for an orbit around our Sun that happens once every 3600 years. I am hoping that someone can come along and prove that hypothesis wrong! So far nobody has even come close on a lot of Boards looking at the same evidence ...


----------



## Cootaloot

cygnus of paris said:


> I went to the telescope site reviews. I see no evidence qu'elenin is a harmless pebbles ... It's still strange to have so much information on elenin, but still nothing on its size. This is the first thing we expect to know about comets.




  Dude I'm with you on that.....say from a guy on the inside that it might be bigger then Delaware but what can I say he's from NASA so you no there all full of shit...oh and there not showing it real orbit it might be a lil closer then 0.032 au from the earth but like I said they are all full of shit as terral saids you know trolls a shills...but to terral once again I still hold on to the chance there's a brown dwarft out there but elenins not it but I will say you have a nac for research and decoding thing you should become a PI


----------



## Cootaloot

Cootaloot said:


> cygnus of paris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the telescope site reviews. I see no evidence qu'elenin is a harmless pebbles ... It's still strange to have so much information on elenin, but still nothing on its size. This is the first thing we expect to know about comets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I'm with you on that.....say from a guy on the inside that it might be bigger then Delaware but what can I say he's from NASA so you no there all full of shit...oh and there not showing it real orbit it might be a lil closer then 0.032 au from the earth but like I said they are all full of shit as terral saids you know trolls a shills...but to terral once again I still hold on to the chance there's a brown dwarft out there but elenins not it but I will say you have a nac for research and decoding thing you should become a PI
Click to expand...


I ment that the threoy there might be one


----------



## Sheldon

Terral said:


> Hi Bol:
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but bro, I understand that. What I want to know is, what do you personally believe that it is? I am not fucking around with you at all, you should understand that already. I am just honestly basically curious about your opinion on exactly what it is? Again, EXACTLY WHAT DO YOU PERSONALLY BELIEVE THAT IT IS? Planet, or Star my friend?  ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we have an inbound dwarf star with multiple orbiting planets/moons using the ELEnin orbit/flight path coming in for an orbit around our Sun that happens once every 3600 years. I am hoping that someone can come along and prove that hypothesis wrong! So far nobody has even come close on a lot of Boards looking at the same evidence ...
Click to expand...


Wow, Terral. Just wow. 

Your conspiracy was debunked within like ten posts of your first OP about this topic. It has been debunked multiple times. Through logic. Through reason. Through simple observation. Through basic math. Through fundamental astronomy. But you are respecting none of that. You only worship at the alter of Reynold's Wrap.

For example: your claim that a comet's tail should grow in length the closer it comes to Earth.. but how much of a comet's tails we see does not really depend that much on its proximity to Earth. Its tails will always point away from the Sun, so how much we see will really depend on our position in relation to the comet and its position in relation to the sun. This is fundamental astronomy, but whenever someone points something out like this you just ignore it and then later say your claims haven't been debunked!

It's kind of frustrating.

I mean this hypothesis of yours has been so thoroughly disemboweled by so many different people here in so many different ways, I simply just can't believe you're actually contesting it hasn't been disproven. That is amazing to me. Amazing. 

You are absolutely detached from reality. Not as a metaphor. Not as an insult. I mean clinically. Terral I think you must have some kind of clinical mental condition that is preventing you from realizing some very simple basic realities. I don't say this to be mean.

And you'll only continue to demonstrate this detachment by replying that this post is the product of some kind of psyops schill. Seriously, I can't grasp HOW you do not understand what others are saying here and have been saying for hundreds of pages. If you DID understand, you would see what is fundamentally wrong with your hypothesis. It's been explained in multiple ways again and again. But you reject this. And that rejection of rational thought then leads to mockery.

I feel kind of bad when I'm reading your posts, because I think about how that paranoia I see on the screen would actually extend into your life and maybe how you interact with people IRL. I guess I just hope that this is all an act by you, something to kill your spare time with.

This thread has really run its course. Too much ignorance. Too much disrespect for what is imo the most mind-blowing and beautiful area of the sciences. You are just not worth it. You deserve all the mockery you receive.


----------



## Cootaloot

Sheldon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bol:
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but bro, I understand that. What I want to know is, what do you personally believe that it is? I am not fucking around with you at all, you should understand that already. I am just honestly basically curious about your opinion on exactly what it is? Again, EXACTLY WHAT DO YOU PERSONALLY BELIEVE THAT IT IS? Planet, or Star my friend?  ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we have an inbound dwarf star with multiple orbiting planets/moons using the ELEnin orbit/flight path coming in for an orbit around our Sun that happens once every 3600 years. I am hoping that someone can come along and prove that hypothesis wrong! So far nobody has even come close on a lot of Boards looking at the same evidence ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, Terral. Just wow.
> 
> Your conspiracy was debunked within like ten posts of your first OP about this topic. It has been debunked multiple times. Through logic. Through reason. Through simple observation. Through basic math. Through fundamental astronomy. But you are respecting none of that. You only worship at the alter of Reynold's Wrap.
> 
> For example: your claim that a comet's tail should grow in length the closer it comes to Earth.. but how much of a comet's tails we see does not really depend that much on its proximity to Earth. Its tails will always point away from the Sun, so how much we see will really depend on our position in relation to the comet and its position in relation to the sun. This is fundamental astronomy, but whenever someone points something out like this you just ignore it and then later say your claims haven't been debunked!
> 
> It's kind of frustrating.
> 
> I mean this hypothesis of yours has been so thoroughly disemboweled by so many different people here in so many different ways, I simply just can't believe you're actually contesting it hasn't been disproven. That is amazing to me. Amazing.
> 
> You are absolutely detached from reality. Not as a metaphor. Not as an insult. I mean clinically. Terral I think you must have some kind of clinical mental condition that is preventing you from realizing some very simple basic realities. I don't say this to be mean.
> 
> And you'll only continue to demonstrate this detachment by replying that this post is the product of some kind of psyops schill. Seriously, I can't grasp HOW you do not understand what others are saying here and have been saying for hundreds of pages. If you DID understand, you would see what is fundamentally wrong with your hypothesis. It's been explained in multiple ways again and again. But you reject this. And that rejection of rational thought then leads to mockery.
> 
> I feel kind of bad when I'm reading your posts, because I think about how that paranoia I see on the screen would actually extend into your life and maybe how you interact with people IRL. I guess I just hope that this is all an act by you, something to kill your spare time with.
> 
> This thread has really run its course. Too much ignorance. Too much disrespect for what is imo the most mind-blowing and beautiful area of the sciences. You are just not worth it. You deserve all the mockery you receive.
Click to expand...

Like iv have said before he tells us to open are eyes but you know from what iv read on here everyone has open there eyes and did there on search in to it but what I want to say is that even know we have debunked it even if he don't won't to admit it you got to hand it to him for trying....but I think he need to open his eyes and see the facts that even know that there has been some redflags that have gone up that this is a something the earth will do every 5000-100,000 years....and to tell you the truth anyone who has common cesas 
Knows that no one knows what's really out there even with all the space probes and teilscops so I mean really what I'm trying to say if it going to happen it's going to happen there is nothing you can do about it....I really don't see the need to worry about it like I read a post in here there is one thing that we see in life...is death so know if you all think I'm crazy that's fine but I just want to speak my mind


----------



## Sheldon

Cootaloot said:


> Like iv have said before he tells us to open are eyes but you know from what iv read on here everyone has open there eyes and did there on search in to it but what I want to say is that even know we have debunked it even if he don't won't to admit it you got to hand it to him for trying....but I think he need to open his eyes and see the facts that even know that there has been some redflags that have gone up that this is a something the earth will do every 5000-100,000 years....and to tell you the truth anyone who has common cesas
> *Knows that no one knows what's really out there even with all the space probes and teilscops* so I mean really what I'm trying to say if it going to happen it's going to happen there is nothing you can do about it....I really don't see the need to worry about it like I read a post in here there is one thing that we see in life...is death so know if you all think I'm crazy that's fine but I just want to speak my mind



We're always learning new things about what is way out there at night. That's what I think makes astronomy so fascinating. And with WISE data coming in, it very well could reveal a failed twin star to our own, although smaller, somewhere out in the Oort Cloud. The claim though that this brown dwarf is hurtling through our inner system is one that's easily debunked.


----------



## womanbeyondtime

Just want to say that  fnd this whole concept of the Solar X flares and the Planet Nibiru etc. very interstin in view of my long study of the Bible.  Rev. 7 sys about those who come out of the Grea Triblation "that neither the sun will bet down upon them or any scorching heat"  It seems at this point that it could be literal.  Also IN maybe Haggai it talks aobut "yet once moe I will make the earth to rock".  I started looking inot ancient records in 1964.   Read Velikovsky in 1976.  Did a college term paper on it.  At any rate it seems to be pulling together into a complete picture.  Also interesting Dan 11:44.  It talks about the reports from the rising of the sun.  Japan has been known for thousands of years  as the "land of the rising sun".  !!!  The whole nuclear issue I think is pretty decisive along with the celestial events.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

womanbeyondtime said:


> Just want to say that  fnd this whole concept of the Solar X flares and the Planet Nibiru etc. very interstin in view of my long study of the Bible.  Rev. 7 sys about those who come out of the Grea Triblation "that neither the sun will bet down upon them or any scorching heat"  It seems at this point that it could be literal.  Also IN maybe Haggai it talks aobut "yet once moe I will make the earth to rock".  I started looking inot ancient records in 1964.   Read Velikovsky in 1976. * Did a college term paper* on it.  At any rate it seems to be pulling together into a complete picture.  Also interesting Dan 11:44.  It talks about the reports from the rising of the sun.  Japan has been known for thousands of years  as the "land of the rising sun".  !!!  The whole nuclear issue I think is pretty decisive along with the celestial events.


Thank you, womanbelowliteracy. Did you do that "college term paper" in English?


----------



## Liability

Midnight Marauder said:


> womanbeyondtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say that  fnd this whole concept of the Solar X flares and the Planet Nibiru etc. very interstin in view of my long study of the Bible.  Rev. 7 sys about those who come out of the Grea *Triblation* "that neither the sun will bet down upon them or any scorching heat"  It seems at this point that it could be literal.  Also IN maybe Haggai it talks aobut "yet once moe I will make the earth to rock".  I started looking inot ancient records in 1964.   Read Velikovsky in 1976. * Did a college term paper* on it.  At any rate it seems to be pulling together into a complete picture.  Also interesting Dan 11:44.  It talks about the reports from the rising of the sun.  Japan has been known for thousands of years  as the "land of the rising sun".  !!!  The whole nuclear issue I think is pretty decisive along with the celestial events.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, womanbelowliteracy. Did you do that "college term paper" in English?
Click to expand...


I understand that Triblation is a lesbian sex act!


----------



## asterism

minor deity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point?  Show me a post where I have posted anything about NASA, minor deity.
> I'm only saying that this clown, astrolpatriot, is an unknown.  PERIOD!  Why would anyone believe what he/she has to say about anything?
> I will say when the dark skies are clear, I don't see anything that resembles a brown dwarf through my telescope.
> So if you want to believe astrolpatriot because you don't believe in our government...be my guest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything is coming thats even remotely like a ele event the only way you'll be hearing about it is from someone like this clown. There's zero chance you'll hear about from NASA or our government. There could be a slight chance he's right.
> 
> Take your choice, slight chance, or no chance.
Click to expand...


You don't actually own a telescope do you?

Big chance the government can't hide something this imminent.  So now we have slight chance, no chance or big chance.  Do some work and take your choice.


----------



## asterism

cygnus of paris said:


> I went to the telescope site reviews. I see no evidence qu'elenin is a harmless pebbles ... It's still strange to have so much information on elenin, but still nothing on its size. This is the first thing we expect to know about comets.
> 
> There have been major earthquakes every alignments elenin - earth - sun. this is not proof youtube. Just another coincidence. Anyway this debate is endless, only time will tell what will happen.
> 
> I recommend reading the book Velikovsky's "Worlds in Collision", you will learn the history of the earth is not smooth sailing.
> 
> if science funded by the tax had not been forfeited, if the rulers were trustworthy, there would not be any debate.
> 
> if the dinosaurs had internet there would certainly a  minority have been explaining to  deafs that the comet is approaching really dangerous...
> 
> 
> @ terral
> 
> Do you have information on the effects of pole shift? including the rotation of the earth?



Um, trajectory is the first thing people want to know about comets.  Well not "people" per se, just people with telescopes that look for them.


----------



## asterism

babajr said:


> womanbeyondtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say that  fnd this whole concept of the Solar X flares and the Planet Nibiru etc. very interstin in view of my long study of the Bible.  Rev. 7 sys about those who come out of the Grea Triblation "that neither the sun will bet down upon them or any scorching heat"  It seems at this point that it could be literal.  Also IN maybe Haggai it talks aobut "yet once moe I will make the earth to rock".  I started looking inot ancient records in 1964.   Read Velikovsky in 1976.  Did a college term paper on it.  At any rate it seems to be pulling together into a complete picture.  *Also interesting Dan 11:44.  It talks about the reports from the rising of the sun.  Japan has been known for thousands of years  as the "land of the rising sun".  !!! * The whole nuclear issue I think is pretty decisive along with the celestial events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say that Japan has been known as the land of the rising sun because the sun rises from the East. They are the first ones to see it come out of the Pacific Ocean. I don't know what Dan 11:44 is, but I'm pretty sure that has nothing to do with Japan's name or the earth quake that happened in Japan.
> 
> Quick note from Wikipedia:
> The characters that make up Japan's name mean "sun-origin", which is why Japan is sometimes referred to as the "Land of the Rising Sun".
Click to expand...


Too bad New Zealand and Australia are before Japan.  Christmas Island is first, 14 hours ahead of GMT.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUXlxW8tGQ0&feature=feedu]ESA - Japan is slipping to the EAST - 20,000 foot drop off - confirmed[/ame]

Esa.int Article

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPm8NJK8SgA]Friday, March 18, 2011 Japan Predictions[/ame]

Dutch has been saying that Japan will slide into the Pacific Ocean for some time now and the data appears to be saying the same thing. This situation in Japan that began on March 11, 2011 at the ELEnin/Earth/Sun alignment is only getting worse ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Is Dutch related to Congressman Hank Johnson??


----------



## Meister

Again, Terral brings no evidence.....I'm surprised. 

What's your timeline, Terral?  Could it be a 2 million year process, or a 2 week process?


----------



## Gdotts

How many large optical refracting telescopes are there in America or the world for that matter?  We have heard nothing from them on the sighting of Nibiru with the exception of one Astrolpatriot and his backyard telescope.  Dont get me wrong his video of Nibiru and the dwarf star is totally impressive and appreciated but why have all the other refracting telescopes not reporting in what they have seen.  Surely they too are extremely interested in seeing something that has not been seen for 3,500 years.  Let alone showing everyone that it is not JUST a comet out there.  This makes me wonder why!  Has all the large telescope observatories been contacted by all their governments and told to not report this? Just like Men in blackthere is always some Aruquallian death ship out there about to destroy the earth, but the one thing that keeps the world safe is THEY DO NOT KNOW ABOUT IT!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gdotts said:


> How many large optical refracting telescopes are there in America or the world for that matter?  We have heard nothing from them on the sighting of Nibiru with the exception of one Astrolpatriot and his backyard telescope.  Dont get me wrong his video of Nibiru and the dwarf star is totally impressive and appreciated but why have all the other refracting telescopes not reporting in what they have seen.  Surely they too are extremely interested in seeing something that has not been seen for 3,500 years.  Let alone showing everyone that it is not JUST a comet out there.  This makes me wonder why!  Has all the large telescope observatories been contacted by all their governments and told to not report this? Just like Men in blackthere is always some Aruquallian death ship out there about to destroy the earth, but the one thing that keeps the world safe is THEY DO NOT KNOW ABOUT IT!



Maybe it's because all of the other telescopes are pointed into space, while Astrolpatriot has his telescope (and his head) up his ass.

Just saying.....


----------



## Douger

Rat in the Hat said:


> Is Dutch related to Congressman Hank Johnson??
> 
> YouTube - Congressman Hank Johnson worried Guam will capsize!!


He was VOTED into office.
Stuff that in your pipe and grab a hit !
OH.
 May Gawd kuntinoo to blass murka !!!


----------



## Gdotts

I personally think the observatories are looking at this comet too since it is the absolute most talked about subject in their field to date, period.  Even it is verified by NASA, how can they resist not to look at it?  One picture is worth 1000 words but not to see any pictures of this acient once in 1000 life times comet??  Other comets come around from time to time, no big deal, but this onecome on guys!  Weigh-in astronomers!  What is stopping you?  This is 2011 and you have the technology and the public is asking to see it.  Let's not wait till it is on top of us.


----------



## Terral

Hi Gdotts:



Gdotts said:


> I personally think the observatories are looking at this comet too&#8230; since it is the absolute most talked about subject in their field to date, period.  Even it is verified by NASA, how can they resist not to look at it?  One picture is worth 1000 words but not to see any pictures of this acient once in 1000 life times comet??  Other comets come around from time to time, no big deal, but this one&#8230;come on guys!  Weigh-in astronomers!  What is stopping you?  This is 2011 and you have the technology and the public is asking to see it.  Let's not wait till it is on top of us.



I need you guys to help me out. 

ELEnin Pic

ELEnin Pic

Here is the orbit data for the ELEnin comet. 

JPL Small-Body Database Browser

Open the link and back the date up to December 10, 2010 on the day this ELENin guy took his pictures. Standing at a point of view on the Earth, we should be looking at a comet moving from our right to our left. However, the two pictures above show an object moving from your left to your right. Either these pictures are flipped, or these are not even pictures of this ELEnin object at all. Somebody please come up with an explanation that makes sense.


----------



## Cootaloot

So we got a comet the don't know it's left from it's right....but you know you may have a point on that...I hate to say but I agree with you on that one terral. But then again it could just be because the pics are fliped dont know but still it is a comet non the less


----------



## Terral

Hi Coot:



Cootaloot said:


> So we got a comet the don't know it's left from it's right....but you know you may have a point on that...I hate to say but I agree with you on that one Terral. But then again it could just be because the pics are flipped don't know but still it is a comet non the less


I brought this point up to an astronomy group and they agreed that we should be looking at right to left movement of this object. NASA JPL ELEnin. When we back the dates up to *Dec. 10, 2010*, then Earth is swinging around in orbit on the winter side (top) and ELEnin is way over to our left and moving farther left, which should give us right to left movement. Now move the dates forward to April 22, 2011. That is the day Earth passes through ELEnin orbit and the day this object should appear to be coming straight at us; moving neither left nor right, but just getting larger. Then forward the date to June 4, 2011 when Earth passes on by ELEnin orbit. NOW Earth is on the left side of ELEnin and the movement is from our left to our right like all the pictures have shown so far. 

The only thing I can think of as a possible answer is the Earth is rotating in a counterclockwise manner from our perspective. If Earth rotation is moving left faster than this ELEnin object is moving left, THEN this thing will appear to be moving right to a telescope on Earth. 

ELEnin Gif

However, this is supposed to be a gif of our ELEnin object. This thing is moving FAST from our left to right that appears to be MUCH too fast for an object that is supposed to be moving from right to left and Earth rotation is overcoming that movement. That thing is moving across our field of view like a rocket ship and the background stars ARE NOT. That simple fact tells you that Earth rotation has nothing to do with it, or all the stars would be moving to our right. Again, I am no astronomer, but something seems fishy here. If anyone has an explanation, then I am all ears.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbGsMlwB4eo]GLOBAL Earthquake and Volcano Outlook 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzc011KPuP8]GLOBAL Earthquake and Volcano Outlook 2[/ame]

You guys need to listen to Dutch showing an uptick in GLOBAL seismic activity. His report was taking five minutes not long ago, and now he needs two videos of 15 minutes to give the report; because the activity is picking up around the world as predicted by the Event Timeline (link).


----------



## Cootaloot

Terral said:


> Hi Coot:
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we got a comet the don't know it's left from it's right....but you know you may have a point on that...I hate to say but I agree with you on that one Terral. But then again it could just be because the pics are flipped don't know but still it is a comet non the less
> 
> 
> 
> I brought this point up to an astronomy group and they agreed that we should be looking at right to left movement of this object. NASA JPL ELEnin. When we back the dates up to *Dec. 10, 2010*, then Earth is swinging around in orbit on the winter side (top) and ELEnin is way over to our left and moving farther left, which should give us right to left movement. Now move the dates forward to April 22, 2011. That is the day Earth passes through ELEnin orbit and the day this object should appear to be coming straight at us; moving neither left nor right, but just getting larger. Then forward the date to June 4, 2011 when Earth passes on by ELEnin orbit. NOW Earth is on the left side of ELEnin and the movement is from our left to our right like all the pictures have shown so far.
> 
> The only thing I can think of as a possible answer is the Earth is rotating in a counterclockwise manner from our perspective. If Earth rotation is moving left faster than this ELEnin object is moving left, THEN this thing will appear to be moving right to a telescope on Earth.
> 
> ELEnin Gif
> 
> However, this is supposed to be a gif of our ELEnin object. This thing is moving FAST from our left to right that appears to be MUCH too fast for an object that is supposed to be moving from right to left and Earth rotation is overcoming that movement. That thing is moving across our field of view like a rocket ship and the background stars ARE NOT. That simple fact tells you that Earth rotation has nothing to do with it, or all the stars would be moving to our right. Again, I am no astronomer, but something seems fishy here. If anyone has an explanation, then I am all ears.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbGsMlwB4eo]GLOBAL Earthquake and Volcano Outlook 1[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzc011KPuP8]GLOBAL Earthquake and Volcano Outlook 2[/ame]
> 
> You guys need to listen to Dutch showing an uptick in GLOBAL seismic activity. His report was taking five minutes not long ago, and now he needs two videos of 15 minutes to give the report; because the activity is picking up around the world as predicted by the Event Timeline (link).
Click to expand...


Now what if the size of this comet is the sizes of a small planet....and think it's still a comet..that it has some effect with what's going on....from my NASA guy I heard it was the size of delawear but again this is just a guess I'm not saying it is but thought I put that out there


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> Hi Gdotts:
> 
> 
> 
> Gdotts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think the observatories are looking at this comet too since it is the absolute most talked about subject in their field to date, period.  Even it is verified by NASA, how can they resist not to look at it?  One picture is worth 1000 words but not to see any pictures of this acient once in 1000 life times comet??  Other comets come around from time to time, no big deal, but this onecome on guys!  Weigh-in astronomers!  What is stopping you?  This is 2011 and you have the technology and the public is asking to see it.  Let's not wait till it is on top of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need you guys to help me out.
> 
> ELEnin Pic
> 
> ELEnin Pic
> 
> Here is the orbit data for the ELEnin comet.
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> Open the link and back the date up to December 10, 2010 on the day this ELENin guy took his pictures. Standing at a point of view on the Earth, we should be looking at a comet moving from our right to our left. However, the two pictures above show an object moving from your left to your right. Either these pictures are flipped, or these are not even pictures of this ELEnin object at all. Somebody please come up with an explanation that makes sense.
Click to expand...


A picture taken with my refractor telescope is updside down, but correct left to right.  A picture taken with my cadiotropic telescope varies depending on whether I use a right-angle adapter and/or barlow lens.


----------



## asterism

Cootaloot said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Coot:
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we got a comet the don't know it's left from it's right....but you know you may have a point on that...I hate to say but I agree with you on that one Terral. But then again it could just be because the pics are flipped don't know but still it is a comet non the less
> 
> 
> 
> I brought this point up to an astronomy group and they agreed that we should be looking at right to left movement of this object. NASA JPL ELEnin. When we back the dates up to *Dec. 10, 2010*, then Earth is swinging around in orbit on the winter side (top) and ELEnin is way over to our left and moving farther left, which should give us right to left movement. Now move the dates forward to April 22, 2011. That is the day Earth passes through ELEnin orbit and the day this object should appear to be coming straight at us; moving neither left nor right, but just getting larger. Then forward the date to June 4, 2011 when Earth passes on by ELEnin orbit. NOW Earth is on the left side of ELEnin and the movement is from our left to our right like all the pictures have shown so far.
> 
> The only thing I can think of as a possible answer is the Earth is rotating in a counterclockwise manner from our perspective. If Earth rotation is moving left faster than this ELEnin object is moving left, THEN this thing will appear to be moving right to a telescope on Earth.
> 
> ELEnin Gif
> 
> However, this is supposed to be a gif of our ELEnin object. This thing is moving FAST from our left to right that appears to be MUCH too fast for an object that is supposed to be moving from right to left and Earth rotation is overcoming that movement. That thing is moving across our field of view like a rocket ship and the background stars ARE NOT. That simple fact tells you that Earth rotation has nothing to do with it, or all the stars would be moving to our right. Again, I am no astronomer, but something seems fishy here. If anyone has an explanation, then I am all ears.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbGsMlwB4eo]GLOBAL Earthquake and Volcano Outlook 1[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzc011KPuP8]GLOBAL Earthquake and Volcano Outlook 2[/ame]
> 
> You guys need to listen to Dutch showing an uptick in GLOBAL seismic activity. His report was taking five minutes not long ago, and now he needs two videos of 15 minutes to give the report; because the activity is picking up around the world as predicted by the Event Timeline (link).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now what if the size of this comet is the sizes of a small planet....and think it's still a comet..that it has some effect with what's going on....from my NASA guy I heard it was the size of delawear but again this is just a guess I'm not saying it is but thought I put that out there
Click to expand...


If the size of the comet were the size of a planet it would be easily visible to small binoculars given the current location.  Io, a moon orbiting Jupiter is about 1/5th the size and twice as far away.


----------



## Terral

Hi ast:



asterism said:


> A picture taken with my refractor telescope is updside down, but correct left to right.  A picture taken with my cadiotropic telescope varies depending on whether I use a right-angle adapter and/or barlow lens.


I understand that telescopes operate using mirrors, which would turn things around. However, the people putting these pictures out should be making allowances to display a proper orientation of object movement AND NOT BACKWARDS from what we should see in a FOV (field of view) standing on Earth. Apparently there is no simple answer to the backward movement of the original ELEnin comet pictures and what appears in the *ELEnin gif* (here). The *NASA JLP ELEnin orbit data* (link) says that object should be moving from our right to our left and the exact opposite of what we see in ALL THE IMAGES. Just back the dates up to Dec. 10, 2010 (discovery date) and look at the position of Earth (on right) and ELEnin (on left) and run the program forward. If I am standing on Earth and looking at this object through a telescope, the movement should be RIGHT TO LEFT all day long. That is true until about April 22, 2011, when Earth is directly in the ELEnin orbit path and the thing is coming directly at us. That is when we should not see left to right or right to left movement, because the damned thing is coming straight towards Earth!!! Does that make sense or not? Then Earth passes on through the ELEnin orbit to be on the left side (from northern hemisphere) and the thing should move from our left to our right like too many pictures show already. 

Now this stuff is not adding up in my book and hopefully someone will come up with something that makes sense. The Earth rotation excuse is not holding water so far, because that would make all the stars move left to right and that is just not happening in these pictures and gifs. While I cannot draw conclusions yet for this aspect of my investigation, we appear to be looking at a stack of lies coming out of NASA from day one of this ELEnin Conspiracy that includes manipulation of the photographs showing the wrong direction and orientation of their ELEnin comet.


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> Hi ast:
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture taken with my refractor telescope is updside down, but correct left to right.  A picture taken with my cadiotropic telescope varies depending on whether I use a right-angle adapter and/or barlow lens.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that telescopes operate using mirrors, which would turn things around. However, the people putting these pictures out should be making allowances to display a proper orientation of object movement AND NOT BACKWARDS from what we should see in a FOV (field of view) standing on Earth.
Click to expand...


LOL.

"Should?"

No, that's simply not true.  Most of the pictures I take and post are just the orientation as they come out with the exception of Jupiter.  I always orient Jupiter with the red spot down.  I don't orient it in any way left to right and certainly don't orient it according to how it looks from Earth (I'm not going to even bother to calculate that).

Now maybe if I was part of some official group in a government sponsored program which published according to official publication standards I'd manipulate my images to conform - wait, that would make me part of the conspiracy!

See what you just did there?  You employed circular logic.  No government source is trusted by you (valid) but then non-conformity to standards is questionable to you.  So what do you want, amateur non-influenced data or official conforming data?  My guess is neither.



Terral said:


> Apparently there is no simple answer to the backward movement of the original ELEnin comet pictures and what appears in the *ELEnin gif* (here). The *NASA JLP ELEnin orbit data* (link) says that object should be moving from our right to our left and the exact opposite of what we see in ALL THE IMAGES.



You really do need to educate yourself on this topic.  First there's the concept of retrograde motion.  Here's a link with some pretty animated gifs to help you out:

Retrograde Motion

Then, there's the notion that indeed equipment differences like this are common.  I'm not up much on the bullshit theories but is this left-right thing a big issue in the tin foil community of people who don't actually look up in the sky themselves?




Terral said:


> Just back the dates up to Dec. 10, 2010 (discovery date) and look at the position of Earth (on right) and ELEnin (on left) and run the program forward. If I am standing on Earth and looking at this object through a telescope, the movement should be RIGHT TO LEFT all day long.



If you had a telescope or two you'd know that's false.   



Terral said:


> That is true until about April 22, 2011, when Earth is directly in the ELEnin orbit path and the thing is coming directly at us.



Not remotely true.  Grab a telescope on that date and take a look.  You'll see a change in position relative to the background of generally fixed stars.  You really have demonstrated a lack of even basic amateur knowledge on this subject.  Pity, it's knowledge that's so easy to acquire.  You obviously feel strongly about this topic and you claim to have spent many hours doing research.  Why don't you research things that would actually provide information relevant to analysis? 



Terral said:


> That is when we should not see left to right or right to left movement, because the damned thing is coming straight towards Earth!!! Does that make sense or not? Then Earth passes on through the ELEnin orbit to be on the left side (from northern hemisphere) and the thing should move from our left to our right like too many pictures show already.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2436_3BRlA]YouTube - Patriot Act - South Park Style[/ame]



Terral said:


> Now this stuff is not adding up in my book and hopefully someone will come up with something that makes sense.



Check an actual astronomy book. 



Terral said:


> The Earth rotation excuse is not holding water so far, because that would make all the stars move left to right and that is just not happening in these pictures and gifs. While I cannot draw conclusions yet for this aspect of my investigation, we appear to be looking at a stack of lies coming out of NASA from day one of this ELEnin Conspiracy that includes manipulation of the photographs showing the wrong direction and orientation of their ELEnin comet.



No lies just ignorance on your part.  Do some investigation on astronomical coordinates, and learn how to identify patterns of stars.  Use those background stars as a frame of reference, not the apparent movement in an animated gif as the reference.

Come on now, you claim to be actually concerned about this.  Surely you can figure out some basic methods to trust nobody but yourself and find out on your own.

BTW, why can't we see the "brown dwarf" yet?  There I was last week, looking for it at the time you said it would become visible to the naked eye.  Why isn't it visible?


----------



## Terral

asterism said:


> You really do need to educate yourself on this topic.  First there's the concept of retrograde motion.  Here's a link with some pretty animated gifs to help you out ...


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really do need to educate yourself on this topic.  First there's the concept of retrograde motion.  Here's a link with some pretty animated gifs to help you out ...
Click to expand...


Yeah, you educating yourself is really too funny, I agree.


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really do need to educate yourself on this topic.  First there's the concept of retrograde motion.  Here's a link with some pretty animated gifs to help you out ...
Click to expand...


Okie dokie


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

Maybe some of you remember the Russian Warning issued over the 'controlled' comet heading towards earth:

thewatchers.adorraeli.com


> Earth-Issues  posting about a chilling report prepared for President Medvedev  by Minister Serdyukov of the Russian Defense Ministry on the building of  an additional 5,000 underground &#8216;bomb&#8217; shelters  in Moscow warns that even though progress is being made, the appearance  of the new Comet Elenin  in our Solar System means&#8220;additional  resources&#8221; will have to be added *&#8220;immediately&#8221;* as the  2012 timeline for completion &#8220;may not be soon enough&#8221;. Sparking the  fears of Minister Serdyukov, he says in this report, is that based upon  the* new orbit calculations for Comet Elenin*, it appears in &#8220;all likelihood&#8221; that this celestial object is under some type of *&#8220;intelligent control&#8221;* and will approach our Earth &#8220;much closer&#8221; than originally thought this coming fall season. [More]


The 2012 timeline is no longer applicable to the completion of the global underground bunkers, because ELEnin is now less that 2 AU from Earth and closing. My original timeline had to be modified, because NASA kept changing the data throughout the month of February, which did not escape the notice of the Russians sending out these warnings. However, the article does not tell you how they determined this inbound object to be under 'intelligent control.' While the inbound orbit data continued jostling back and forth amid speed fluctuations, there are two dates that remained intact throughout all the update changes; which from my perspective seems absolutely IMPOSSIBLE. Allow me to explain and keep things as simple as possible:

FreeMars.org


> Satellites in elliptical orbit move faster than the circular speed while near perigee, and slower than the circular speed while near apogee.  The period of a satellite in any orbit, circular or elliptical, is given by Kepler's third law:
> 
> 
> *P = 2 * pi * SQRT(r3 / G * M)*
> 
> 
> where *r* is the mean radius of the orbit -- that is, the apogee plus the perigee (measured from the planet's center) divided by two, or half the major axis of the ellipse.[More]


Orbiting objects follow LAWS of gravity and the orbit of this object should be divisible by 2 on either side of a line drawn between the perigee and apogee. If the inbound object speeds up or slows down to affect inbound dates, then we should have the same adjustments to the outbound dates. The reason these Russians are concerns about this *'controlled' inbound object* is because the two dates that remain constant are September 11, 2011 perigee and the November 22, 2011 alignment marking 10 years after the 9/11 Attacks and the assassination of JFK. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrVTjneUAjg"]Nibiru/Planet X Comet ELEnin Update - April 1, 2011[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_mQk61x-ns]The ELENIN 2011 Event Timeline by Jonah[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTa7LjEKhoc]Envylife904[/ame]

The Russians and Terral are not the only two people tracking this inbound object that looks to me like a dwarf star with orbiting satellites with the appearance of a mini solar system.


----------



## Meister

Terral, nobody cares but you and the Russians.


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Maybe some of you remember the Russian Warning issued over the 'controlled' comet heading towards earth:
> 
> thewatchers.adorraeli.com
> 
> 
> 
> Earth-Issues  posting about a chilling report prepared for President Medvedev  by Minister Serdyukov of the Russian Defense Ministry on the building of  an additional 5,000 underground bomb shelters  in Moscow warns that even though progress is being made, the appearance  of the new Comet Elenin  in our Solar System meansadditional  resources will have to be added *immediately* as the  2012 timeline for completion may not be soon enough. Sparking the  fears of Minister Serdyukov, he says in this report, is that based upon  the* new orbit calculations for Comet Elenin*, it appears in all likelihood that this celestial object is under some type of *intelligent control* and will approach our Earth much closer than originally thought this coming fall season. [More]
> 
> 
> 
> The 2012 timeline is no longer applicable to the completion of the global underground bunkers, because ELEnin is now less that 2 AU from Earth and closing. My original timeline had to be modified, because NASA kept changing the data throughout the month of February, which did not escape the notice of the Russians sending out these warnings. However, the article does not tell you how they determined this inbound object to be under 'intelligent control.' While the inbound orbit data continued jostling back and forth amid speed fluctuations, there are two dates that remained intact throughout all the update changes; which from my perspective seems absolutely IMPOSSIBLE. Allow me to explain and keep things as simple as possible:
> 
> FreeMars.org
> 
> 
> 
> Satellites in elliptical orbit move faster than the circular speed while near perigee, and slower than the circular speed while near apogee.  The period of a satellite in any orbit, circular or elliptical, is given by Kepler's third law:
> 
> 
> *P = 2 * pi * SQRT(r3 / G * M)*
> 
> 
> where *r* is the mean radius of the orbit -- that is, the apogee plus the perigee (measured from the planet's center) divided by two, or half the major axis of the ellipse.[More]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orbiting objects follow LAWS of gravity and the orbit of this object should be divisible by 2 on either side of a line drawn between the perigee and apogee. If the inbound object speeds up or slows down to affect inbound dates, then we should have the same adjustments to the outbound dates. The reason these Russians are concerns about this *'controlled' inbound object* is because the two dates that remain constant are September 11, 2011 perigee and the November 22, 2011 alignment marking 10 years after the 9/11 Attacks and the assassination of JFK.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrVTjneUAjg"]Nibiru/Planet X Comet ELEnin Update - April 1, 2011[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_mQk61x-ns]The ELENIN 2011 Event Timeline by Jonah[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTa7LjEKhoc]Envylife904[/ame]
> 
> The Russians and Terral are not the only two people tracking this inbound object that looks to me like a dwarf star with orbiting satellites with the appearance of a mini solar system.
Click to expand...


Russian*s* are not "a" person.

And I'm not sure Terral is, either.


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> The Russians and Terral are not the only two people tracking this inbound object that looks to me like a dwarf star with orbiting satellites with the appearance of a mini solar system.



"Looks" to you like a dwarf star?  How is that?  You aren't even looking.


----------



## Cootaloot

Oh no it's snowing in April must be that dwarf star that's causeing it.....I should be on my jetski by now WTF weather


----------



## Cootaloot

Ok it went from snowing it's ass off today to 70 outside so is that the brown dwarf star man or is that we just messed up the earth so bad that it just a random stuff that happens...lol don't know anymore so all can say is bring it on because I don't care if you have a nuke bunker there is no way you can live though that kind of a event you are talking about so all I can say is bring it on lol


----------



## Meister

Cootaloot said:


> Ok it went from snowing it's ass off today to 70 outside so is that the brown dwarf star man or is that we just messed up the earth so bad that it just a random stuff that happens...lol don't know anymore so all can say is bring it on because I don't care if you have a nuke bunker there is no way you can live though that kind of a event you are talking about so all I can say is bring it on lol



There is no bunker....just a nice yarn from a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

The *Dwarf Star Event Timeline* (Link) has been modified. 



> *July 7* Saturn, Nibiru and Sun are in alignment where Saturn should show signs of the dwarf star assuming polarity control. *1.74 AU * from Earth.  [link to i29.photobucket.com]


ELEnin dwarf star passes through the Saturn gravity trough on July 7, 2011 where we should see some sign out of Saturn's rings. The dwarf star passes through the Sun/Earth gravity trough on September 26, 2011 and that is when many expect a geological pole shift, when Earth and dwarf star are only .396 AU apart. Saturn is way out there and high above the ecliptic plane, so we shall see.


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> The *Dwarf Star Event Timeline* (Link) has been modified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *July 7* Saturn, Nibiru and Sun are in alignment where Saturn should show signs of the dwarf star assuming polarity control. *1.74 AU * from Earth.  [link to i29.photobucket.com]
> 
> 
> 
> ELEnin dwarf star passes through the Saturn gravity trough on July 7, 2011 where we should see some sign out of Saturn's rings. The dwarf star passes through the Sun/Earth gravity trough on September 26, 2011 and that is when many expect a geological pole shift, when Earth and dwarf star are only .396 AU apart. Saturn is way out there and high above the ecliptic plane, so we shall see.
Click to expand...


Passes through Saturn's gravity?  How does one do that inside the orbit of Jupiter?


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E95lkCynZhM]Nibiru April - Early Distant Warnings[/ame]

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Ast:



asterism said:


> Passes through Saturn's gravity?  How does one do that inside the orbit of Jupiter?


Magnetic portals connect earth and sun (link). Take a look at this picture (here) and try to make the Sun/Earth connection. Now realize the Sun sits inside a massive gravity well, which is the largest well of any object in our solar system (diagram). Note the 'G' denoting the gravity trough that connects the Sun and Earth together, as our planet swings around in orbit, as if on a giant gravity cable. 

NASA JPL ELEnin Orbit Diagram

Now open up the JPL ELEnin Orbit Diagram for their inbound object to realize all the heavenly bodies you see in this diagram are connected to the Sun by gravity troughs with sizes according to their mass. Larger objects like Jupiter have LARGE gravity wells and therefore large gravity connections to the Sun, while the smaller planets have smaller connections and little comets and asteroids having the smallest connections of all. Fix your eyes very carefully upon that ELEnin object and back the date up to March 11, 2011. That marks the day that Earth passed through the gravity trough that connects this ELEnin object to the Sun!!!!!

The fact that the Earth aquifers shifted and Earth axis shifted 4 inches with the 9.0 Japan Quake tells us the 'mass' of this ELEnin object is HUGE, because Earth orbited into and tripped over as massive gravity trough in order for these events to take place. Now back your date up to February 27, 2010 to see another Sun/Earth/ELEnin alignment.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7wpEIGU0I"]Mike Is Showing You These Things In This Video[/ame]

The Earth aquifers shifted and Earth axis shifted 3 inches with the 8.0 Chile Quake (my ATS topic), because Earth once again passed through the gravity trough that connects the two gravity wells of the approaching dwarf star and our Sun together!!!! This is two major events taking place each time Earth crosses the gravity connection that is stretched through space between the dwarf star and the Sun. Everyone here should realize that Greenland had sunrise 2 days early (story). My theory postulates that this dwarf star is bringing the massive gravity well that is getting closer and pushing down the solar ecliptic plane on approach to the center of our solar system, which caused Earth to lean over slightly; so the far northern regions saw daylight shine 2 rotations early this year. These are all clues that something is wacky with our solar system.

The timeline (link) says to expect a pole shift around September 26, 2011 (diagram = lower right), because that is the time this massive object passes between the Sun and our planet. That marks the time that the ELEnin object (dwarf star) passes through the gravity trough connecting our Sun to Earth, which allows the dwarf star to finally wrestle polarity control from the Sun in a process that began with Earth magnetic pole migration around 2004. 







This ELEnin object will pass through the gravity trough connecting the Sun to Saturn on July 7, 2011 the very same way. Now I am not any astronomer and am not 100 percent sure about how the dwarf star will affect Saturn at this alignment, but the addition is made to the Dwarf Star Event Timeline to make everyone aware that Saturn deserves our attention around this date. A Sun/ELEnin/Jupiter alignment takes place on October 14, 2011 and just three days before the nearest point in our ELEnin encounter on October 17, 2011 at just .232 AU, or just over 21 million miles. 

Will Saturn experience a pole shift on July 7, 2011?? That seems unlikely to me, because Saturn is much larger and much farther away. But I think we might see a disturbance in Saturn's rings, as the planet tips backwards for part of a revolution; before stabilizing once the dwarf star passes through the alignment. We shall see.

The Earth on the other hand is another story, because Earth mass is apparently much smaller than the approaching dwarf star only .396 AU from our planet at the September 26, 2011 alignment.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf4xDQ3N1aY]Dutchsinse 4/2/2011 Earthquake/Volcano Update Shows Uptick[/ame]


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

Lyndon took the images in the first video that we can compare to astrolpatriots images in the second video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9AU3v9wx9Y]Amateur Astronomer Takes Video Images Of ELEnin/Planet X/Nibiru[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLv2V-O5QRg]Astrol's Video[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress

Meister said:


> Terral, nobody cares but you and the Russians.



Not True Meister ~ I Care


----------



## BluesMistress

asterism said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys:
> 
> The *Dwarf Star Event Timeline* (Link) has been modified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *July 7* Saturn, Nibiru and Sun are in alignment where Saturn should show signs of the dwarf star assuming polarity control. *1.74 AU * from Earth.  [link to i29.photobucket.com]
> 
> 
> 
> ELEnin dwarf star passes through the Saturn gravity trough on July 7, 2011 where we should see some sign out of Saturn's rings. The dwarf star passes through the Sun/Earth gravity trough on September 26, 2011 and that is when many expect a geological pole shift, when Earth and dwarf star are only .396 AU apart. Saturn is way out there and high above the ecliptic plane, so we shall see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passes through Saturn's gravity?  How does one do that inside the orbit of Jupiter?
Click to expand...


In Terral's world All Things are Possible


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tczKBTN-HGs]Earthquake overview and forecast - USA, EU, ASIA 1/2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-nH2ty0n_s]Earthquake overview and forecast - USA, EU, ASIA 2/2[/ame]

The reoccurring statement that appears throughout Dutch's Earthquake Update Report is a 'record number of earthquakes' around the globe.


----------



## Liability

Terral, 

It appears to have escaped your notice, so here's a clue just for you.

You have no credibility.   The fact that we are all here, living above ground and not living under martial law are just some of the many many reasons you shot the bolt in terms of your "would-be" credibility.  You have not one tiny speck of it.

Thank you.

Good night.


----------



## Cootaloot

So you know I just came a crosse this but most of you all ready know this that the amount of earthquakes and stuff falling out of the sky over the years is bc of the increase use of the Internet I mean dam if you had it back in 83 I'm sure alot more people would have shitting there pants about that thing the IRS found...oh terral even know I don't believe you stop say that the brown dwarf is nibiru bc nibiru is a mythical plant not a brown dwarf


----------



## AAONMS

Liability said:


> Terral,
> 
> It appears to have escaped your notice, so here's a clue just for you.
> 
> You have no credibility.   The fact that we are all here, living above ground and not living under martial law are just some of the many many reasons you shot the bolt in terms of your "would-be" credibility.  You have not one tiny speck of it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Good night.



Going after someones credibility and personal attacks offer nothing to this thread.  Nobody wants to hear your ranting.  Offer something of substance either for or against the topic or shut up! 
 if you actually watched Dutch the videos fully you would see evidence that many earthquakes are going unreported.  I watch the data personally on a daily basis and can tell you that the USGS is down playing many large quakes and not posting others.  If you dont believe me thats fine,  but I believe something is going on with the world and you can choose to keep your head in the sand or you actually wake up an look around and see something isnt right.  I think Terral is on to something but that doesnt mean you have to believe it!  If you think he is wrong then post some counter evidence or another theory to whats going on otherwise please leave!


----------



## Terral

Hi AAONMS:



AAONMS said:


> ...  I think Terral is on to something but that doesnt mean you have to believe it!  If you think he is wrong then post some counter evidence or another theory to whats going on otherwise please leave!


Looking around this USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum you might notice very few serious writers post here, because the trolls/shills/idiots outnumber them ten to one and their flaming/disgusting behavior is encouraged by the powers that be here. However, this Board does have advantages of allowing topic starters to choose our own keywords for the internet search engines that gives people a way to see the evidence in our opening post presentations. 

Most of the people searching this topic will read the opening post and perhaps a few replies on page one. The chances of anyone actually reading to the 1245th reply on this topic are somewhere between 1 percent and zero. Since the OP timeline cannot be updated like *GLP topics *(link), then posting my timeline here was a bad idea in the first place. Shame on me. GLP has more than a million visitors each day and the troll/shill/idiot percentage is far lower than here. 

Asking the trolls around here to stop trolling is like asking the Sun to stop shining. That is just the way the story goes. Just wade through their droppings and try not to step in anything. :0)

PS. My intention is to allow this topic to retire to the archives. Future Dwarf Star Updates will be posted on the *NASA Psyop Topic* here.


----------



## Liability

AAONMS said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral,
> 
> It appears to have escaped your notice, so here's a clue just for you.
> 
> You have no credibility.   The fact that we are all here, living above ground and not living under martial law are just some of the many many reasons you shot the bolt in terms of your "would-be" credibility.  You have not one tiny speck of it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going after someones credibility and personal attacks offer nothing to this thread.  Nobody wants to hear your ranting.  Offer something of substance either for or against the topic or shut up!
> if you actually watched Dutch the videos fully you would see evidence that many earthquakes are going unreported.  I watch the data personally on a daily basis and can tell you that the USGS is down playing many large quakes and not posting others.  If you dont believe me thats fine,  but I believe something is going on with the world and you can choose to keep your head in the sand or you actually wake up an look around and see something isnt right.  I think Terral is on to something but that doesnt mean you have to believe it!  If you think he is wrong then post some counter evidence or another theory to whats going on otherwise please leave!
Click to expand...


Wrong.  Terral offers nothing to this or any thread.  He makes endlessly stupid predictions.  He verifies his facts with YouTube and similar malarkey.

He has been nothing but a bad joke. 

I even got a bit of solid rep for the post you criticize.  So much for your assurance, Mr. Sock, that "nobody" wants to hear it.

If YOU object, Sockie, feel free to put my username on your "ignore" list.

Otherwise, bite my ass.

Since you are clearly quite pathetically stupid, I'll clue YOU in, too.

There is NO traveling (invisible) Brown Dwarf Star approaching us. Even if it were, it wouldn't do the things the moron Terral pretends it would.  That dipshit cannot even distinguish between a comet and a star.  

Terral has absolutely no credibility and since you are apparently his sock, you have none either.


----------



## Cootaloot

Terral said:


> Hi AAONMS:
> 
> 
> 
> AAONMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  I think Terral is on to something but that doesnt mean you have to believe it!  If you think he is wrong then post some counter evidence or another theory to whats going on otherwise please leave!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking around this USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum you might notice very few serious writers post here, because the trolls/shills/idiots outnumber them ten to one and their flaming/disgusting behavior is encouraged by the powers that be here. However, this Board does have advantages of allowing topic starters to choose our own keywords for the internet search engines that gives people a way to see the evidence in our opening post presentations.
> 
> Most of the people searching this topic will read the opening post and perhaps a few replies on page one. The chances of anyone actually reading to the 1245th reply on this topic are somewhere between 1 percent and zero. Since the OP timeline cannot be updated like *GLP topics *(link), then posting my timeline here was a bad idea in the first place. Shame on me. GLP has more than a million visitors each day and the troll/shill/idiot percentage is far lower than here.
> 
> Asking the trolls around here to stop trolling is like asking the Sun to stop shining. That is just the way the story goes. Just wade through their droppings and try not to step in anything. :0)
> 
> PS. My intention is to allow this topic to retire to the archives. Future Dwarf Star Updates will be posted on the *NASA Psyop Topic* here.
Click to expand...

Well iv read every post and replie I guess I'm that one percent...an to my dearest terral anywhere you go they will find you...


----------



## Cootaloot

AAONMS said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral,
> 
> It appears to have escaped your notice, so here's a clue just for you.
> 
> You have no credibility.   The fact that we are all here, living above ground and not living under martial law are just some of the many many reasons you shot the bolt in terms of your "would-be" credibility.  You have not one tiny speck of it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going after someones credibility and personal attacks offer nothing to this thread.  Nobody wants to hear your ranting.  Offer something of substance either for or against the topic or shut up!
> if you actually watched Dutch the videos fully you would see evidence that many earthquakes are going unreported.  I watch the data personally on a daily basis and can tell you that the USGS is down playing many large quakes and not posting others.  If you dont believe me thats fine,  but I believe something is going on with the world and you can choose to keep your head in the sand or you actually wake up an look around and see something isnt right.  I think Terral is on to something but that doesnt mean you have to believe it!  If you think he is wrong then post some counter evidence or another theory to whats going on otherwise please leave!
Click to expand...


One we have posted counter theory's but you can't get them pass terral fat head two you need to go back a read all every post he has made bc some of them he really counters his on theory an you will see using your brain if you got one that some of this stuff is just utter hores shit you just have to attack him but this is a open thead so yeah that's what you do you go back an forward with each other till the truth comes out...


----------



## BluesMistress

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> The *Dwarf Star Event Timeline* (Link) has been modified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *July 7* Saturn, Nibiru and Sun are in alignment where Saturn should show signs of the dwarf star assuming polarity control. *1.74 AU * from Earth.  [link to i29.photobucket.com]
> 
> 
> 
> ELEnin dwarf star passes through the Saturn gravity trough on July 7, 2011 where we should see some sign out of Saturn's rings. The dwarf star passes through the Sun/Earth gravity trough on September 26, 2011 and that is when many expect a geological pole shift, when Earth and dwarf star are only .396 AU apart. Saturn is way out there and high above the ecliptic plane, so we shall see.
Click to expand...


Terral, I hope that you are not BSing me on these dates. I have a fabulous 4th of July event planned with family & friends. I would hate for the brown drawf to spoil it July 7 will work out perfectly....
Although Sept 26 coincides with Birthday plans. Please keep me updated as I may be able to work around that. I wouldn't want to miss any thing. My calender if filling quickly for the season and I need to prepare a wardrobe for all of the special brown dwarf activities.
I'm wondering what to wear for the brown drawf appearance. Thankfully I have a few months to decide.
I really hate to bring it up but I was extremely disappointed on March 15. All the Hype and the Big Countdown and all....I waited all day and Nothing ~ Not a fucking thing. If this doen't work out the way your promising you may lose a little credibility around here. IMHO 

Blues~


----------



## The_MULE

Frankly, Terral has more credibility than someone who won't even spellcheck their typo-ridden gut-reaction trash talk IMOHO. -Mule



Cootaloot said:


> AAONMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral,
> 
> It appears to have escaped your notice, so here's a clue just for you.
> 
> You have no credibility.   The fact that we are all here, living above ground and not living under martial law are just some of the many many reasons you shot the bolt in terms of your "would-be" credibility.  You have not one tiny speck of it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going after someones credibility and personal attacks offer nothing to this thread.  Nobody wants to hear your ranting.  Offer something of substance either for or against the topic or shut up!
> if you actually watched Dutch the videos fully you would see evidence that many earthquakes are going unreported.  I watch the data personally on a daily basis and can tell you that the USGS is down playing many large quakes and not posting others.  If you dont believe me thats fine,  but I believe something is going on with the world and you can choose to keep your head in the sand or you actually wake up an look around and see something isnt right.  I think Terral is on to something but that doesnt mean you have to believe it!  If you think he is wrong then post some counter evidence or another theory to whats going on otherwise please leave!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One we have posted counter theory's but you can't get them pass terral fat head two you need to go back a read all every post he has made bc some of them he really counters his on theory an you will see using your brain if you got one that some of this stuff is just utter hores shit you just have to attack him but this is a open thead so yeah that's what you do you go back an forward with each other till the truth comes out...
Click to expand...


----------



## Meister

Oh great....we have a self appointed board spelling nazi.  Even with his bad spelling he makes a hell of a lot more sense than Terral.


----------



## BluesMistress

The_MULE said:


> Frankly, Terral has more credibility than someone who won't even spellcheck their typo-ridden gut-reaction trash talk IMOHO. -Mule
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAONMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going after someones credibility and personal attacks offer nothing to this thread.  Nobody wants to hear your ranting.  Offer something of substance either for or against the topic or shut up!
> if you actually watched Dutch the videos fully you would see evidence that many earthquakes are going unreported.  I watch the data personally on a daily basis and can tell you that the USGS is down playing many large quakes and not posting others.  If you dont believe me thats fine,  but I believe something is going on with the world and you can choose to keep your head in the sand or you actually wake up an look around and see something isnt right.  I think Terral is on to something but that doesnt mean you have to believe it!  If you think he is wrong then post some counter evidence or another theory to whats going on otherwise please leave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One we have posted counter theory's but you can't get them pass terral fat head two you need to go back a read all every post he has made bc some of them he really counters his on theory an you will see using your brain if you got one that some of this stuff is just utter hores shit you just have to attack him but this is a open thead so yeah that's what you do you go back an forward with each other till the truth comes out...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You seem to think that just because You dont agree with Terral that he should not continue to post here on the USMB Conspiracy Theory page. Who are you exactly???
Are you in charge of conspiracy theories?? I find Terrals work to be extrememly well written and thought out although extremely outlandish most times. I do find his links interesting and someimes thought provoking. Don't be so closed minded and think out of the box if only for an hour or two. 
This is a Consiprasy Therories Page. If you don't like it here try the games and entertainment section.


----------



## Liability

Meister said:


> Oh great....we have a self appointed board spelling nazi.  Even with his bad spelling he makes a hell of a lot more sense than Terral.



Word!


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Lyndon took the images in the first video that we can compare to astrolpatriots images in the second video.
> 
> Amateur Astronomer Takes Video Images Of ELEnin/Planet X/Nibiru
> 
> Astrol's Video



Why is his chosen medium youtube instead of (or in addition to) various astrophotography forums?  This person Lyndon took these images?  What telescope or lens did he use with his camera?  How many frames, at what ISO, at what exposure length?  What method did he use to stack them (if any?).  What was the RA and DEC at what time GMT?

Why doesn't he provide any of this information?

This guy says based on his picture that it looks like possibly a red dwarf or a brown dwarf to him.  Does he know know that spectral analysis, diffraction grating, and looking at absorption lines would provide a definite answer?  How does he know he's not looking at a far away red supergiant?  They look red too.

But most importantly, if he can see it from Earth then anyone with similar equipment should be able to do so also.  SO WHERE DID HE POINT THE CAMERA?  I WANT TO SEE IT TOO!


----------



## assbeef

nothing happened on the 15th of march 2011.
terral be all kinds of wrong.


----------



## asterism

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Lyndon took the images in the first video that we can compare to astrolpatriots images in the second video.
> 
> Amateur Astronomer Takes Video Images Of ELEnin/Planet X/Nibiru
> 
> Astrol's Video



Astralpatriot's video describes orbit but doesn't actually show it.  He shows a couple of dots moving, doesn't actually show anything inside the circle he says is purported to be "Comet Elenin," and absolutely does not provide any reference to where this series of photgraphs were taken.  He says it's in the Constellation Leo but no part of Leo has the same pattern of stars at that set of relative brightnesses.  It's fake.  He identifies no actual stars to provide a definite location.

Also, brown dwarves don't look like the hazy object he has in his video.  They really just don't look like that from Earth.  Nothing looks like that unless it's been heavily altered (or just faked).

If I am mistaken, please tell me what the two brightest stars in the video are.  From there I can find out where to point my telescope.


----------



## Khazaq

Sept. 4, 2010 - Christchurch, New Zealand - 7.1 earthquake
Elenin-earth-sun alignment

Feb. 7, 2010 - Chile - 8.8 earthquake
Elenin-earth-sun alignment

Mar. 11, 2011 - Japan - 9.0 earthquake
Elenin-earth-sun alignment

Once is an accident. Twice is coincidence. Three times is a pattern.

1 Peter 4:17 For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God...

Sept 4, 2010 - Christchurch, New Zealand

Kind of interesting, eh?

"And therefore as a stranger give it welcome.
There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy." - Hamlet, Act 1, Scene 5

So, now we await the next Elenin-Earth-Sun alignment in September, when we will see whether the theories regarding a coming pole shift turn out to be true or false. If we have food, water, survival gear, bug-out bags ready, and a plan in place, we've lost nothing if the pole shift does not occur. But if it does occur and we haven't prepared, then we are screwed.

If the pole shift doesn't happen and we've prepared, that means we will still be prepared for whatever other disasters may occur in the near future. After all, the economic collapse of the United States and World War III are still very real possibilities with or without a pole shift. And we've been warned repeatedly that Yellowstone can erupt at any time. Anyone living within the kill zone of that super volcano is either ignorant or crazy. Also, we've just witnessed the devastation visited on Japan. We know what earthquakes can do. Anyone who believes that a 9.0 or greater can't destroy Los Angeles is living in a fantasy world.


----------



## Douger

Great. Now. Bug "out" to where ?, and after, is there a bug "back in" strategy ?..................or do you live off your dental floss and safety pin fishing kit for the next 40 years ?


----------



## Khazaq

Douger said:


> Great. Now. Bug "out" to where ?, and after, is there a bug "back in" strategy ?..................or do you live off your dental floss and safety pin fishing kit for the next 40 years ?



I'm afraid we're going to have to wing it.  Praying will help a lot, I'm sure.

Luke 21
[25] And there shall be signs in the sun, and in the moon, and in the stars; and upon the earth distress of nations, with perplexity; the sea and the waves roaring;
[26] Men's hearts failing them for fear, and for looking after those things which are coming on the earth: for the powers of heaven shall be shaken.

Matthew 24:21  For then shall be great tribulation, such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be.

We're about to live through the most intense period mankind has ever known.


----------



## Douger

Khazaq said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Now. Bug "out" to where ?, and after, is there a bug "back in" strategy ?..................or do you live off your dental floss and safety pin fishing kit for the next 40 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're about to live through the most intense period mankind has ever known.
Click to expand...

I'm as ready as I can be. I don't pray much but I can make morons tap dance.


----------



## Khazaq

Douger said:


> Khazaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Now. Bug "out" to where ?, and after, is there a bug "back in" strategy ?..................or do you live off your dental floss and safety pin fishing kit for the next 40 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're about to live through the most intense period mankind has ever known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm as ready as I can be. I don't pray much but I can make morons tap dance.
Click to expand...


Lol.  Well, I recommend reading through the New Testament while you still have the time.  You never know, it might come in handy.


----------



## Cootaloot

The_MULE said:


> Frankly, Terral has more credibility than someone who won't even spellcheck their typo-ridden gut-reaction trash talk IMOHO. -Mule
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAONMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going after someones credibility and personal attacks offer nothing to this thread.  Nobody wants to hear your ranting.  Offer something of substance either for or against the topic or shut up!
> if you actually watched Dutch the videos fully you would see evidence that many earthquakes are going unreported.  I watch the data personally on a daily basis and can tell you that the USGS is down playing many large quakes and not posting others.  If you dont believe me thats fine,  but I believe something is going on with the world and you can choose to keep your head in the sand or you actually wake up an look around and see something isnt right.  I think Terral is on to something but that doesnt mean you have to believe it!  If you think he is wrong then post some counter evidence or another theory to whats going on otherwise please leave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One we have posted counter theory's but you can't get them pass terral fat head two you need to go back a read all every post he has made bc some of them he really counters his on theory an you will see using your brain if you got one that some of this stuff is just utter hores shit you just have to attack him but this is a open thead so yeah that's what you do you go back an forward with each other till the truth comes out...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


One I do this with a iPhone don't have spell check two it's a open thead so I'll post what I want when I want.....three who hell are you to ask me who am I. Just a sock to terral that got sucked in to a big ass web of lies


----------



## Douger

Khazaq said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khazaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're about to live through the most intense period mankind has ever known.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm as ready as I can be. I don't pray much but I can make morons tap dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Well, I recommend reading through the New Testament while you still have the time.  You never know, it might come in handy.
Click to expand...

I have, many, many times. It's a fantastic script and is being followed....... ummmmmm......religiously.
My personal belief ( irrelevant) is that is a manuscript for human enslavement invented eons ago by what some refer to these daze as "elites'. I consider them to be forefathers of the modern Eurotrash that directs this movie (owns and controls everyone and everything).
Zionism is the religion of the script.  The Catholics wrote their version. Then,the Muslims wrote their own, and the beat goes on.
My Gawd doesn't wear robes or listen to harp music.....and* it* aint a He or Him.


----------



## Khazaq

Douger said:


> Khazaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm as ready as I can be. I don't pray much but I can make morons tap dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Well, I recommend reading through the New Testament while you still have the time.  You never know, it might come in handy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have, many, many times. It's a fantastic script and is being followed....... ummmmmm......religiously.
> My personal belief ( irrelevant) is that is a manuscript for human enslavement invented eons ago by what some refer to these daze as "elites'. I consider them to be forefathers of the modern Eurotrash that directs this movie (owns and controls everyone and everything).
> Zionism is the religion of the script.  The Catholics wrote their version. Then,the Muslims wrote their own, and the beat goes on.
> My Gawd doesn't wear robes or listen to harp music.....and* it* aint a He or Him.
Click to expand...


I understand why you believe that.  Most of the mainstream so-called Zionist Christians are certainly zombified and being led like sheep to the slaughter.  Me, I'm one of those strange Christians who actually reads the Bible for his self and doesn't turn his mind off when what the pastor or pundit says contradicts what the words in the Book say.  Remember that anything employed in the wrong way can be used as a method of control.  Everything in this world can be used for good or evil.  Anyway, I hope you change your mind about Christianity someday, but I won't bother you about it anymore.


----------



## Cootaloot

This thead was debunked over and over so now he just made a new one for the ones who protect him i think you all need to read the whole thead then you will see the amount of shit that terral puts on here then once you have done that then you can attack me all you want but I think you would have had a change of heart but then again I could be wrong....


----------



## BolshevikHunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2qCLi74bpI&feature=related]YouTube - We are here! Vrillon von der Galaktischen Föderation[/ame]

 ~BH


----------



## minor deity

This is curious.

Huge Asteroid to Pass Near Earth in November

Huge Asteroid 2005 YU55 to Pass Near Earth in November| Near-Earth Asteroids | Space.com


----------



## minor deity

Seems like November is going to be busy in this part of the solar system


----------



## Cootaloot

Terral is comet Honda and levy brown dwarf too.....I know there not but I would like you to use that big brain of yours an find more about these to very close flyby comets bc it seems the hype has moved from elenin to Honda


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

Super storms are going on around the globe.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avrtZFn40Hg]Breaking: More Mega Storms[/ame]


----------



## Liability

Terral never met a conspiracy theory he didn't adopt.

Harboring some suspicions does not make one a conspiracy theorist.

But when one (let's call that "one," Terral) ACCEPTS fully and unconditionally virtually EVERY single fucking conspriacy theory that comes down the pike, then one's ability to engage in meaningful discerning judgments is self-evidently a massive fail.

We return you now to more of the always absurd Terral conspiracy theory d_u jour._


----------



## Terral

Hi Minor:



minor deity said:


> Seems like November is going to be busy in this part of the solar system



JPL Small-Body Database Browser

The data seems to indicate a sharp uptick in earth change events in the middle of August through to the end of November. Run the dates forward and you will see that the middle of August is when the dwarf star begins really closing the distance. Earth magma continues to heat up with the USA now getting into the action, so would could see major quake activity in America before August gets here.


----------



## BluesMistress

Meister said:


> Oh great....we have a self appointed board spelling nazi.  Even with his bad spelling he makes a hell of a lot more sense than Terral.



It's all part of a conspiracy. They throw you off with bad spelling ~
Careful.....don't fall for it.

The weather/cloud youtube was interesting.............


----------



## Cootaloot

BluesMistress said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great....we have a self appointed board spelling nazi.  Even with his bad spelling he makes a hell of a lot more sense than Terral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all part of a conspiracy. They throw you off with bad spelling ~
> Careful.....don't fall for it.
> 
> The weather/cloud youtube was interesting.............
Click to expand...


Yep that's it just a way for us to suck you in


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Super storms are going on around the globe.
> 
> Breaking: More Mega Storms



I'm getting confused....is it a comet, brown dwarf, martial law, planet X, or mega storm conspiracy?


----------



## Cootaloot

Meister said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys:
> 
> Super storms are going on around the globe.
> 
> Breaking: More Mega Storms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting confused....is it a comet, brown dwarf, martial law, planet X, or mega storm conspiracy?
Click to expand...


It's the mind fuck conspiracy......tell you all the of them at once so you crack and don't even believe the stuff that comes out your own mind lol.


----------



## BluesMistress

Meister said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys:
> 
> Super storms are going on around the globe.
> 
> Breaking: More Mega Storms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting confused....is it a comet, brown dwarf, martial law, planet X, or mega storm conspiracy?
Click to expand...



Meister, If you look very carefuly it all clearly becomes very clear....
We have a comet with an invisable brown dwarf causing martial law on planet X.

Oh $hit ~
When did a Mega Storm get added to the conspiracy???
Maybe things are not so clear. We may have an even bigger conspiracy......

Terral ~
What's Up??? Mega Storm???? What's the deal with the Mega Storm?? 
When is that supposed to happen?? 
July 7 & Sept 26 are booked already!!

Dates Please ~~~~

Thanks, 
Blues


----------



## Liability

MegaTRON battles the X-Men for control of Nibiru.  Meanwhile the invisible brown dwarf star and it's SUPER-POWERFUL gravitational field has already led to secret martial law in America, planet Earth, because of the earthquakes it is causing which inevitably (as planned) led to the Japanese tsunami and nuclear meltdowns.  

Here's the alarming part.  Previously unreleased top secret documents (provided courtesy of Alex Jones' step sister, available at Terral.fubar.conspiracynut.org ) establish that the Fukishima meltdowns were designed to raise the global temperature to thereby get more moisture into the Earth's already over-heated atmosphere.   The additional moisture will lead to many more storms.  Sometime in mid March of 2011 there will be a convergence of all manner of storm systems.  This set of super storms will --

Uhm, damnit!  Wait.  March 15 came and went, you say?

Terral was -- 

wrong?  Again?

Ah fuck it, then.

MegaTron is just a big pussy, anyway.


----------



## Cootaloot

Wow you could write a whole story with all this crap....I like it...what happens next liability lol at least this makes more sense then terrals stories


----------



## JackDan

wow, At least this thread took a turn for the better.

Every time terral posts something about the niburu timeline, imagine him trying to explain his theories to people in real life, like the checker at the grocery store, or the guy behind the gas station counter.  You can get a pretty good laugh thinking about it.


----------



## Terral

Many people are writing with requests for information on how to pinpoint the exact location of the ELEnin object that I believe to be a NASA Psyop hiding an approaching dwarf star (ATS Topic). This topic is all about providing every amateur astronomer the tools needed to point your telescope in the right direction for tracking what appears to be a mini solar system with multiple orbiting satellites now crossing the Leo Constellation. You must have Google Earth (download) installed on your computer that hopefully has sufficient capabilities to execute a file that holds all the ELE coordinates. Open your Google Earth program and hit '*View*' then '*Explore*' then '*Sky*.' 

Elements and Ephemeris for C/2010 X1 (Elenin)

Now open the link and move down until you see the KML file link:

http://ubasti.cfa.harvard.edu/~cgi/BuildKML?o=CK10X010&d=c

Download the KML file to your computer. Now with Google Sky running execute the file. Some people have complained that their system cannot perform this function. You should be looking at a series of yellow pins showing the daily position of our ELE object like this:

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c266/Terral03/ELE.jpg

Zoom in carefully to note the pinned information shows the dates that came from the ELE coordinate data. Now you can pinpoint the exact location of this object, before heading out to use the telescope. 

*ELEnin Current Position:*

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c266/Terral03/ELE472011.jpg

Today our ELEnin object passes directly over *58 Leo* in the direction of a straight line drawn between *58 Leo* and *59 Leo* above. Tomorrow (4/09/2011) this ELE object crosses that *58 Leo*/*59 Leo* line directly in between these two reference points. This ELE dwarf star will be located directly below *NGC 3423* on 4/17/2011 going into 4/18/2011. I will post an update picture when our object passes beyond the FOV of this one.

Links:

Earth Changes and the Pole Shift - Information and discussion about the Earth Changes and the pending Pole Shift.

Last Trimester Event Timeline - Earth Changes and the Pole Shift

As America Collapses US Government Secret Plans Revealed | Dprogram.net

Magnetic Portals Connect Earth to the Sun - NASA Science

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7wpEIGU0I"]YouTube - Planet Elenin - Nibiru - Brown Dwarf Star Is Coming[/ame]

Nibiru Timeline: Nibiru/Planet X Event Timeline

What Google/NASA are hiding:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...iding-nibiru-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcJzLBcDdzM"]YouTube - Japan Earthquake,in USA warns Russia, Madrid fault, Super Moon, Comet Elenin (Mirror)[/ame]

25 Symptoms of Nibiru: Twenty Five Symptoms Of Nibiru

Nibiru Safe Zones: Nibiru Safe Zones And Survival Strategies


----------



## peach174

Hey Terral,
I saw your name on the planet x /Nibiru board last night on the T.V. 
It was a special on the Dec. 21st 2012 supposedly disaster and the lady that runs the board was on there.
There was your name right up there on the front page of members.


----------



## Terral

Hi Peach:



peach174 said:


> Hey Terral,
> I saw your name on the planet x /Nibiru board last night on the T.V.
> It was a special on the Dec. 21st 2012 supposedly disaster and the lady that runs the board was on there.
> There was your name right up there on the front page of members.


More of that is coming as this ELEnin/Dwarf Star topic gains traction throughout the spring and summer. My *Dwarf Star Event Timeline* (google) is being reproduced all over the internet, even if they have the old one that has errors (new version). 

Right now I am showing amateur astronomers how to locate this ELE object very quickly using Google Sky reference markers (GLP, ATS, Go2Ground.com). I started that topic on this Board in this Forum (this post), but the powers that be deleted to topic to bury that information 1200 posts deep in this timeline topic that HAS THE WRONG INFORMATION. The only people deleting my ELE topics are right here at USMB. Go figure. But hey, the information is in post #120000000 somewhere. :0) Obviously someone does not want this information available to people doing google searches on the internet. I know this thing is coming and so do the people trying to hide this information from others ...


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Peach:
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Terral,
> I saw your name on the planet x /Nibiru board last night on the T.V.
> It was a special on the Dec. 21st 2012 supposedly disaster and the lady that runs the board was on there.
> There was your name right up there on the front page of members.
> 
> 
> 
> More of that is coming as this ELEnin/Dwarf Star topic gains traction throughout the spring and summer. My *Dwarf Star Event Timeline* (google) is being reproduced all over the internet, even if they have the old one that has errors (new version).
> 
> Right now I am showing amateur astronomers how to locate this ELE object very quickly using Google Sky reference markers (GLP, ATS, Go2Ground.com). I started that topic on this Board in this Forum (this post), but the powers that be deleted to topic to bury that information 1200 posts deep in this timeline topic that HAS THE WRONG INFORMATION. The only people deleting my ELE topics are right here at USMB. Go figure. But hey, the information is in post #120000000 somewhere. :0) Obviously someone does not want this information available to people doing google searches on the internet. I know this thing is coming and so do the people trying to hide this information from others ...
Click to expand...


*None of your posts were deleted, Terral.  Duplicate threads were merged into one thread, SOP.  So kindly refrain from your victim mentality.*


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Peach:
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Terral,
> I saw your name on the planet x /Nibiru board last night on the T.V.
> It was a special on the Dec. 21st 2012 supposedly disaster and the lady that runs the board was on there.
> There was your name right up there on the front page of members.
> 
> 
> 
> More of that is coming as this ELEnin/Dwarf Star topic gains traction throughout the spring and summer. My *Dwarf Star Event Timeline* (google) is being reproduced all over the internet, even if they have the old one that has errors (new version).
> 
> Right now I am showing amateur astronomers how to locate this ELE object very quickly using Google Sky reference markers (GLP, ATS, Go2Ground.com). I started that topic on this Board in this Forum (this post), but the powers that be deleted to topic to bury that information 1200 posts deep in this timeline topic that HAS THE WRONG INFORMATION. The only people deleting my ELE topics are right here at USMB. Go figure. But hey, the information is in post #120000000 somewhere. :0) Obviously someone does not want this information available to people doing google searches on the internet. *I know this thing is coming and so do the people trying to hide this information from others *...
Click to expand...


And yet all the amature astronomers in the world are just too stupid to find it, right? 

Get over yourself....admit it, your a false prophet.


----------



## peach174

Meister said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Peach:
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Terral,
> I saw your name on the planet x /Nibiru board last night on the T.V.
> It was a special on the Dec. 21st 2012 supposedly disaster and the lady that runs the board was on there.
> There was your name right up there on the front page of members.
> 
> 
> 
> More of that is coming as this ELEnin/Dwarf Star topic gains traction throughout the spring and summer. My *Dwarf Star Event Timeline* (google) is being reproduced all over the internet, even if they have the old one that has errors (new version).
> 
> Right now I am showing amateur astronomers how to locate this ELE object very quickly using Google Sky reference markers (GLP, ATS, Go2Ground.com). I started that topic on this Board in this Forum (this post), but the powers that be deleted to topic to bury that information 1200 posts deep in this timeline topic that HAS THE WRONG INFORMATION. The only people deleting my ELE topics are right here at USMB. Go figure. But hey, the information is in post #120000000 somewhere. :0) Obviously someone does not want this information available to people doing google searches on the internet. I know this thing is coming and so do the people trying to hide this information from others ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *None of your posts were deleted, Terral.  Duplicate threads were merged into one thread, SOP.  So kindly refrain from your victim mentality.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Cootaloot

Hey blue let's make a novel....I'll start.....one day there was a sad comet named elenin. Every other comet made fun of him. So one day he got mad and turned in to a brown dwarf star. Then he saw a little blue planet and said hey I'm going to make earthquakes and just fuck everything up on that little blue rock....now you finsh it lol


----------



## Liability

Cootaloot said:


> Hey blue let's make a novel....I'll start.....one day there was a sad comet named elenin. Every other comet made fun of him. So one day he got mad and turned in to a brown dwarf star. Then he saw a little blue planet and said hey I'm going to make earthquakes and just fuck everything up on that little blue rock....now you finsh it lol



And the little brown dwarf star, formerly known as a comet named Elenin, somehow gathered in a planet with no name, so Elenin called it "X."  Planet X had some moons.  And together they roamed through the Cosmos toward that little yellow sun with that pretty blue rock.  And from far far away, the Brown Dwarf Star who thought it could urged its unique gravitational field far ahead of itself to cause those calamities on the imperiled little blue rock.  "Ah, but what if the life forms on that little blue rock got mad and decided to get even with The Brown Dwarf Star Which Thought It Could," pondered The Brown Dwarf Star Which Thought It Could.

Then it dawned on The Brown Dwarf Star Which Thought It Could that it needed to become invisible.  So it cloaked itself.  Don't ask how.  It's a long story.  And then The Brown Dwarf Star Which Thought It Could got serious about its job of attacking the little blue rock.  "I may have spent my nuclear fuel," thought Elenin, The Brown Dwarf Star Which Thought It Could, "but that doesn't mean that the inhabitants of that little blue rock ought to have any nuclear generation capabilities."  

The Brown Dwarf Star Which Thought It Could was an ornery and mean little cold invisible motherfucker.  So it pondered its options and decided to direct its unique gravitational field directly at a convergence of three Tectonic Plates under part of that little blue rock where the inhabitants were using nuclear power.  Of course, as planned, the earthquake which resulted also caused a tsunami and the combination of the powerful quake and the tsunami badly damaged that nuclear power generating station, leading, inevitably, to a meltdown.

"Ah," thought The Brown Dwarf Star Which Thought It Could, "my plan is working.  Now if only I could find a way to stop NASA from covering up my plot!"  

"I shall have to think on this for a while," thought the evil Elenin. "Perhaps I will have to persuade some of the inhabitants of that little blue rock to 'out' NASA.  But how shall I accomplish this?  And whom shall I utilize?"

[to be continued . . . . ]


----------



## Toro

We're still talking about this?

I thought the world already ended last month?


----------



## Paulie

I'm glad I wasn't the one who made this thread.


----------



## BluesMistress

And then the Fairy GodMother turned a pumpkin into the most beautiful carridge to carry her away to the ball. She reminded Cinderella to make sure she return home by midnight or else....... 

She will be carried away by an invisible brown dwraf to a Planet called "X". They call it X  because they aren't sure if it's a real or imaginary planet or Not a planet at all but maybe a Comet. We should actually be calling it just "X" until we know exactly what it is, but whatever, no reason to nitpick. Unfortunatey "X" is under martial law which Really Sucks because Now it seems we have a Fucking MEGA STORM to Worry about making the World End or possibly a Pole Shift! 
Hopefully what we're seeing is just another Pole Shift. I see those All the Time ~
Really it's No Biggie ~ They Come and Go all over the place around here. Those damn Poles shift & pop up unexpectedly at the most inappropiate times but quickly disappear if handled properly  I'm So Over the Whole Pole Shift thing. But as sure as shit it will shift again.....soon..............

Terral, 
Please, What FUCKING Time Zone????
Blues~


----------



## BluesMistress

Toro said:


> We're still talking about this?
> 
> I thought the world already ended last month?




Last month was Marshall Law and a Pole Shift ~ 
Both were postponed due to lack of Intelligence ~ I'm not naming names but Terral..........
Warning ~ Until further notice we may be having unexpected Pole Shifts causing Marshall Law during a Fucking Super MEGA STORM........


----------



## Toro

BluesMistress said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're still talking about this?
> 
> I thought the world already ended last month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month was Marshall Law and a Pole Shift ~
> Both were postponed due to lack of Intelligence ~ I'm not naming names but Terral..........
> Warning ~ Until further notice we may be having unexpected Pole Shifts causing Marshall Law during a Fucking Super MEGA STORM........
> 
> Help me Mr Wizzard..................
Click to expand...


Meh

I've grown to like Terral.  He's a nutter but he's _our_ nutter!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/73081-terrals-conspiracies-compilation-thread.html

After awhile, I just couldn't keep up.


----------



## Blagger

After scanning through some of the vast walls of text rattled off by the OP's relentless comedian, Terral, I can't help but wonder if he'd be able to hold a straight face if you were to discuss the Brown Dwarf's interstellar transit in person, or failing that, Skype.

All joking aside, I reckon this is what can only be best described as a very elaborate wind-up.


----------



## Liability

The invisible Brown Dwarf Star got pissed off at the little blue rock planet because if there's one thing an invisible Brown Dwarf Star HATES it's a shiftless set of poles on some upstart planet.

"Lazy fucking Poles," the invisible Brown Dwarf Star thought to itself.  "Totally shiftless fucking Poles.  I'll show THEM a thing or two!"


----------



## BluesMistress

Toro said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're still talking about this?
> 
> I thought the world already ended last month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month was Marshall Law and a Pole Shift ~
> Both were postponed due to lack of Intelligence ~ I'm not naming names but Terral..........
> Warning ~ Until further notice we may be having unexpected Pole Shifts causing Marshall Law during a Fucking Super MEGA STORM........
> 
> Help me Mr Wizzard..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh
> 
> I've grown to like Terral.  He's a nutter but he's _our_ nutter!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/73081-terrals-conspiracies-compilation-thread.html
> 
> After awhile, I just couldn't keep up.
Click to expand...

\



So Sorry, Did I confuse You?? I LOVE Terral.............
Only thing is... He refuses to Tell Me 
WHAT TIME ZONE it is all happening in???
You see I live on the West Coast so depending on what time the invisible brown dwarf appears leading to marshall law on planet X all caused by a MEGA STORM may be completely missed because I slept in and missed the whole damn thing.

Who doesn't love a good consiracy......Especially when it's this Good.............


----------



## BluesMistress

Swagger said:


> After scanning through some of the vast walls of text rattled off by the OP's relentless comedian, Terral, I can't help but wonder if he'd be able to hold a straight face if you were to discuss the Brown Dwarf's interstellar transit in person, or failing that, Skype.
> 
> All joking aside, I reckon this is what can only be best described as a very elaborate wind-up.



Let's just hope it all ends well................


----------



## Toro

BluesMistress said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last month was Marshall Law and a Pole Shift ~
> Both were postponed due to lack of Intelligence ~ I'm not naming names but Terral..........
> Warning ~ Until further notice we may be having unexpected Pole Shifts causing Marshall Law during a Fucking Super MEGA STORM........
> 
> Help me Mr Wizzard..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh
> 
> I've grown to like Terral.  He's a nutter but he's _our_ nutter!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/73081-terrals-conspiracies-compilation-thread.html
> 
> After awhile, I just couldn't keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> So Sorry, Did I confuse You?? I LOVE Terral.............
> Only thing is... He refuses to Tell Me
> WHAT TIME ZONE it is all happening in???
> You see I live on the West Coast so depending on what time the invisible brown dwarf appears leading to marshall law on planet X all caused by a MEGA STORM may be completely missed because I slept in and missed the whole damn thing.
> 
> Who doesn't love a good consiracy......Especially when it's this Good.............
Click to expand...


Seriously, I couldn't make this shit up if I had a lifetime's worth of acid.  Terral seems to have a new one each week!


----------



## BluesMistress

Toro said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh
> 
> I've grown to like Terral.  He's a nutter but he's _our_ nutter!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/73081-terrals-conspiracies-compilation-thread.html
> 
> After awhile, I just couldn't keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> So Sorry, Did I confuse You?? I LOVE Terral.............
> Only thing is... He refuses to Tell Me
> WHAT TIME ZONE it is all happening in???
> You see I live on the West Coast so depending on what time the invisible brown dwarf appears leading to marshall law on planet X all caused by a MEGA STORM may be completely missed because I slept in and missed the whole damn thing.
> 
> Who doesn't love a good consiracy......Especially when it's this Good.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I couldn't make this shit up if I had a lifetime's worth of acid.  Terral seems to have a new one each week!
Click to expand...


A new one each week?? A new conspiracy or
are you talking about me & my secret friend???
Do you have even a few weeks worth of acid????


I'm outta here..............
I need to pick up my new Glock, get more ammo & some freeze dried peanuts
See ya later suckers,
Blues~


----------



## Paulie

Liability said:


> The invisible Brown Dwarf Star got pissed off at the little blue rock planet because if there's one thing an invisible Brown Dwarf Star HATES it's a shiftless set of poles on some upstart planet.
> 
> "Lazy fucking Poles," the invisible Brown Dwarf Star thought to itself.  "Totally shiftless fucking Poles.  I'll show THEM a thing or two!"



I'm really glad I didn't make this post ^


----------



## minor deity

This guy sounds as good as anyone. I like his theory.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk5l3t--8QQ]YouTube - Comet EleNin, Dark Star, Coverup (Mirrored - Astralpatriot)[/ame]


----------



## minor deity

This guy is really interesting too. I like his theory.

Read the first paragraph of 12

Revelation 12 - Passage Lookup - New International Version, ©2011 - BibleGateway.com

And then watch this youtube.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSqcKbLzms8]YouTube - Poleshift Elenin virgo 2011-09-29 Nibiru[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

This Dark Star is also interesting.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKT7AKxnMJs&feature=related]YouTube - Dark Star[/ame]


----------



## Cootaloot

I like that dark star


----------



## Liability

I know ONE way in which this "story" will never end:

"And then Terral woke up."


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYDTyxYEb3Q"]Breaking:Elenin 80,000 Kms Wide !!![/ame] 

SpaceOrbs.org Story



> Comet Elenin continues to increase in size, and another close approach with a large Main belt asteroid
> 
> April 8th at our observatory we carried out planned observations of Comet C/2010 X1 (Elenin).  An analysis of the results of the observations shows a rapid growth of  the coma. Besides the internal compact gas envelope, the forming  rarified external coma is also visible in the image. It&#8217;s diameter  exceeds 1 minute of arc, or 80,000 km! It is possible that such a rapid  growth of the coma is associated with the apparent superposition over it  of the comet&#8217;s dust tail, which after opposition, still remains  invisible to the Earthly observer.
> 
> The brightness of the comet also has  crossed the 16m boundary, and according to the calculations of Artem  Novichonok, has reached 15.4m. Such an estimate is supported by the  first visual observations of the comet by Jakub Koukal and Juan Jose  Gonzalez on the 4th and 5th of April respectively. It is worth noting  that another well-known visual comet observer, Alan Hale, 1995 co-discoverer of comet Hale-Bopp, was not able to find Comet Elenin on April 5th with his 41-cm reflector&#8230;
> 
> In the image at left still another event is captured &#8211; the close approach of Comet Elenin to asteroid 4336 Jasniewicz.  Here the closeness of the objects, which are only 11 arc minutes apart,  is not an optical illusion but a real physical closeness of two  celestial bodies. At the time the image was obtained, the distance  between the comet and the 6-km asteroid was just 1,495,000 km (0.01 AU),  which is only 3.9 times the average distance between the Earth and Moon  (LD). Closest approach of the two objects was several hours earlier;  they were only 1,120,000 km apart (0.008 AU). (More related articles)


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

Hken.ibtimes.com Story


> *Japan warns of massive earthquake and volcanic explosion after the April 7 earthquake*
> *
> By Gang Phan * | April 9, 2011 10:30 AM HKT
> 
> The Agency said volcanic explosion occurred after earthquake several  times in history and people should maintain vigilance against this  tendency.
> 
> The number of earthquake above 6.0 M reached 77 on March. And 74 out  of them occurred in quake-hit region, were aftershock. The number is 50  times over the same period last year.
> 
> The largest aftershock on April 7 hit Japan has killed 4 people,  injured at least 166, and caused a power outage over 2.61 million  households, according to Japan's police officials.  The Meteorological  Agency warned aftershocks above 6.0 M like the April 7 earthquake  probably would hit Japan again.
> Meanwhile, quakes of the  country's 20 volcanoes occurred more  frequently after the massive March 11 earthquake, especially, the Fuji,  Hakone, and Aso-San.
> 
> Authorities in Japan on Friday announced a research findings which  indicated chain earthquake over 9.0-magnitude might hit Japan and its  offshore area.
> A massive 9.0 magnitude earthquake hit off the northeastern coast of  Japan on March 11, 2011, triggering a massive tsunami which caused  alerts to go up along the pacific basin.
> 
> The National Police Agency reported at 10:00 a.m., April 8, the death toll rose to 12,731.  The number of reported missing declined to 14,706.


All the Japan quakes make many believe the north side of the island is going to sink into the ocean.

Global Rumblings

The Watchers

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL8J46QyXUQ"]Japan Is Sinking![/ame]

​


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> All the Japan quakes make many believe the north side of the island is going to sink into the ocean.


As a result of the Earthquake and Tsunami, parts of Japan are already underwater and not expected to drain off. I've read that maps will have to be redrawn in those areas. 

But the *entire north side* falling into the ocean? Doubtful at best.


----------



## Cootaloot

Well so it's 80000 kms so I'm right when I say it is as big as delaware and not the size of a brown dwarf come on man really dude it's a comet....terral your going to make it mad calling it fat and it's going to hit your house in the hills...and when it does I hope it smacks you right in the face lol


----------



## minor deity

Cootaloot said:


> Well so it's 80000 kms *so I'm right when I say it is as big as delaware and not the size of a brown dwarf* come on man really dude it's a comet....terral your going to make it mad calling it fat and it's going to hit your house in the hills...and when it does I hope it smacks you right in the face lol



You might want to check you math again. 80,000 km is about 50,000 mi. The earth is 8,000 mi. dia


----------



## minor deity

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Breaking:Elenin 80,000 Kms Wide !!!
> 
> SpaceOrbs.org Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comet Elenin continues to increase in size, and another close approach with a large Main belt asteroid
> 
> April 8th at our observatory we carried out planned observations of Comet C/2010 X1 (Elenin).  An analysis of the results of the observations shows a rapid growth of  the coma. Besides the internal compact gas envelope, the forming  rarified external coma is also visible in the image. Its diameter  exceeds 1 minute of arc, or 80,000 km! It is possible that such a rapid  growth of the coma is associated with the apparent superposition over it  of the comets dust tail, which after opposition, still remains  invisible to the Earthly observer.
> 
> The brightness of the comet also has  crossed the 16m boundary, and according to the calculations of Artem  Novichonok, has reached 15.4m. Such an estimate is supported by the  first visual observations of the comet by Jakub Koukal and Juan Jose  Gonzalez on the 4th and 5th of April respectively. It is worth noting  that another well-known visual comet observer, Alan Hale, 1995 co-discoverer of comet Hale-Bopp, was not able to find Comet Elenin on April 5th with his 41-cm reflector
> 
> In the image at left still another event is captured  the close approach of Comet Elenin to asteroid 4336 Jasniewicz.  Here the closeness of the objects, which are only 11 arc minutes apart,  is not an optical illusion but a real physical closeness of two  celestial bodies. At the time the image was obtained, the distance  between the comet and the 6-km asteroid was just 1,495,000 km (0.01 AU),  which is only 3.9 times the average distance between the Earth and Moon  (LD). Closest approach of the two objects was several hours earlier;  they were only 1,120,000 km apart (0.008 AU). (More related articles)
Click to expand...


I can't get into the spaceorbs.org site, and I'm reading online it's been taken down?


----------



## Cootaloot

minor deity said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well so it's 80000 kms *so I'm right when I say it is as big as delaware and not the size of a brown dwarf* come on man really dude it's a comet....terral your going to make it mad calling it fat and it's going to hit your house in the hills...and when it does I hope it smacks you right in the face lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to check you math again. 80,000 km is about 50,000 mi. The earth is 8,000 mi. dia
Click to expand...


Lol dude I'm drunk and dont care what terral saids bc my close friend works at NASA an is in the part that tracks small body objects and told me that it was the size of delawear and I no he wont lie to lol I don't care anyways if if does happen witch it won't I know I will live on.....so all I can say is bring it on baby....but I am worried about Honda and levy....they get really close to impact but then again maybe not bc the course change every day lol but who am I to say anything I'm nothing but a nuclear power plant worker


----------



## minor deity

So what we have is a comet that we're told is pretty small, and yet even though it's still a long way from the sun it's coma has grown to 50,000 miles dia? What's wrong with this picture. Something smells fishy.


----------



## JackDan

Terrals interpretation of that article is incorrect, previous reports all have elenin as WAY less than that.  like 100km or less. The 80,000km number they are refering to is the coma (read the article again.) The coma is the fuzzy light area visible around the comet.  

In this wikipedia article it says comets can have giant comas, some as large as the sun, so one being roughly the size of earth is nothing of note.  

From wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coma_(astronomy)

  "About a month after an outburst in October 2007, comet 17P/Holmes briefly had a tenuous dust atmosphere larger than the Sun.[3] The Great Comet of 1811 also had a coma roughly the diameter of the sun.[4] Even though the coma can become quite large, its size can actually decrease about the time it crosses the orbit of Mars. At this distance the solar wind becomes strong enough to blow the gas and dust away from the coma, enlarging the tail.[4]




In astronomy, a coma (from the Greek &#954;&#972;&#956;&#951;, "hair") is the nebulous envelope around the nucleus of a comet. It is formed when the comet passes close to the Sun on its highly elliptical orbit; as the comet warms, parts of it sublimate.[1]


----------



## Sky

@ JackDan  - nice take dude, agree with you....


----------



## Terral

Hi Jack:



JackDan said:


> Terrals interpretation of that article is incorrect, previous reports all have elenin as WAY less than that ...


Go back and read the post again to see that Terral gave no interpretation of the article. I presented the information and allowed everyone to draw their own conclusions.


----------



## JackDan

Terral said:


> Hi Jack:
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrals interpretation of that article is incorrect, previous reports all have elenin as WAY less than that ...
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and read the post again to see that Terral gave no interpretation of the article. I presented the information and allowed everyone to draw their own conclusions.
Click to expand...


No you did not.  Your post title is, "Breaking:Elenin 80,000 Kms Wide !!!" so you are presenting the case inaccurately. 

you are nothing more than a fearmonger.


----------



## minor deity

JackDan said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jack:
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrals interpretation of that article is incorrect, previous reports all have elenin as WAY less than that ...
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and read the post again to see that Terral gave no interpretation of the article. I presented the information and allowed everyone to draw their own conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you did not.  Your post title is, "Breaking:Elenin 80,000 Kms Wide !!!" so you are presenting the case inaccurately.
> 
> you are nothing more than a fearmonger.
Click to expand...


I disagree. The coma is part of the comet. If the coma is 80,000 km wide then it's correct to say the comet is 80,000 km wide. if you want to get more technical you could also add that the nucleus is x? diameter.


----------



## Liability

JackDan said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jack:
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrals interpretation of that article is incorrect, previous reports all have elenin as WAY less than that ...
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and read the post again to see that Terral gave no interpretation of the article. I presented the information and allowed everyone to draw their own conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you did not.  Your post title is, "Breaking:Elenin 80,000 Kms Wide !!!" so you are presenting the case inaccurately.
> 
> you are nothing more than a fearmonger.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  To NOBODY'S surprise, once again Terral's own words highlight the fact that he is dishonest as well as kind of stupid.


----------



## JackDan

minor deity said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jack:
> 
> 
> Go back and read the post again to see that Terral gave no interpretation of the article. I presented the information and allowed everyone to draw their own conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you did not.  Your post title is, "Breaking:Elenin 80,000 Kms Wide !!!" so you are presenting the case inaccurately.
> 
> you are nothing more than a fearmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. The coma is part of the comet. If the coma is 80,000 km wide then it's correct to say the comet is 80,000 km wide. if you want to get more technical you could also add that the nucleus is x? diameter.
Click to expand...


This doesn't make sense, because the coma is always changing sizes as dust and ice and Light come and go from the comet, as the article I posted states, most of the coma is reduced after a comet passes mars.  So no you would not state that because it is always changing.  the coma of a comet also includes the light aura around the nucleus, so how would you want to include it when telling people the size.


----------



## JackDan

also when telling how wide a comet is, the coma would not affect anything to do with gravity, and or outcome in a collision, so that further supports nothing about the niburu planet x timeline and its effects on earth.


----------



## Gamolon

minor deity said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jack:
> 
> 
> Go back and read the post again to see that Terral gave no interpretation of the article. I presented the information and allowed everyone to draw their own conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you did not.  Your post title is, "Breaking:Elenin 80,000 Kms Wide !!!" so you are presenting the case inaccurately.
> 
> you are nothing more than a fearmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. The coma is part of the comet. If the coma is 80,000 km wide then it's correct to say the comet is 80,000 km wide. if you want to get more technical you could also add that the nucleus is x? diameter.
Click to expand...


So I guess when we talk about the size of the Earth we include the atmosphere and for Jupiter we include the rings?


----------



## CandySlice

From David Morrison of NASA (and yes, I know NASA is 'in on it'.)


A: There is no factual basis for the many Nibiru stories. This Internet chatter originated from the claim by Nancy Lieder that she was warned about this planet by aliens from the star Zeta Reticuli. In the absence of real information, however, people speculate and embellish this fictional story. One such addition is to link Nibiru with &#8220;Planet X,&#8221; a term used for many years by astronomers to refer to any unknown planet that might exist beyond Pluto. Far from being a real object, this term indicates an unknown or undiscovered object (that is why it is called &#8220;X&#8221. Another false link is with Eris, the largest of the dwarf planets recently found beyond Neptune, designated 2003 UB313 when it was discovered in 2003. Before Eris was given its formal name, its discoverer, Mike Brown of Caltech, informally referred to it as Xena, a word play on &#8220;Planet X.&#8221; The name Eris was officially adopted by the International Astronomical Union in 2006. However, this has nothing to do with Nibiru. Nibiru is supposed to be a large planet on a highly elliptical orbit with a period of 3,600 years, which comes onto the inner solar system and will disrupt Earth in 2003 (the original claim) or 2012 (the current claim). Eris is a dwarf planet (smaller than the Moon) with a period of 557 years, currently far beyond Neptune or Pluto at a distance of about 10 billion miles. Its orbit will never bring it into the inner solar system; the closest it will come, in about 2255, is 4 billion miles. Eris does not match the fictional object Nibiru in distance, orbit, size, or any other property, and it does not threaten Earth in any way. The other items you mention from the Internet are untrue. Neither Pluto nor any other transneptunian object is deviating from its normal path. Time is not speeding up, and the days are not shorter. You know as well as I do that there are still the usual 24 hours in the day, not 16! Please don&#8217;t be scared; the entire Nibiru story, as well as any concerns about Eris threatening Earth, are a hoax, nothing more.


----------



## minor deity

JackDan said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you did not.  Your post title is, "Breaking:Elenin 80,000 Kms Wide !!!" so you are presenting the case inaccurately.
> 
> you are nothing more than a fearmonger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. The coma is part of the comet. If the coma is 80,000 km wide then it's correct to say the comet is 80,000 km wide. if you want to get more technical you could also add that the nucleus is x? diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't make sense, because the coma is always changing sizes as dust and ice and Light come and go from the comet, as the article I posted states, most of the coma is reduced after a comet passes mars.  So no you would not state that because it is always changing.  the coma of a comet also includes the light aura around the nucleus, so how would you want to include it when telling people the size.
Click to expand...


All you're pointing out is the size changes.


----------



## minor deity

CandySlice said:


> From David Morrison of NASA (and yes, I know NASA is 'in on it'.)
> 
> 
> A: There is no factual basis for the many Nibiru stories. This Internet chatter originated from the claim by Nancy Lieder that she was warned about this planet by aliens from the star Zeta Reticuli. In the absence of real information, however, people speculate and embellish this fictional story. One such addition is to link Nibiru with Planet X, a term used for many years by astronomers to refer to any unknown planet that might exist beyond Pluto. Far from being a real object, this term indicates an unknown or undiscovered object (that is why it is called X). Another false link is with Eris, the largest of the dwarf planets recently found beyond Neptune, designated 2003 UB313 when it was discovered in 2003. Before Eris was given its formal name, its discoverer, Mike Brown of Caltech, informally referred to it as Xena, a word play on Planet X. The name Eris was officially adopted by the International Astronomical Union in 2006. However, this has nothing to do with Nibiru. Nibiru is supposed to be a large planet on a highly elliptical orbit with a period of 3,600 years, which comes onto the inner solar system and will disrupt Earth in 2003 (the original claim) or 2012 (the current claim). Eris is a dwarf planet (smaller than the Moon) with a period of 557 years, currently far beyond Neptune or Pluto at a distance of about 10 billion miles. Its orbit will never bring it into the inner solar system; the closest it will come, in about 2255, is 4 billion miles. Eris does not match the fictional object Nibiru in distance, orbit, size, or any other property, and it does not threaten Earth in any way. The other items you mention from the Internet are untrue. Neither Pluto nor any other transneptunian object is deviating from its normal path. Time is not speeding up, and the days are not shorter. You know as well as I do that there are still the usual 24 hours in the day, not 16! Please dont be scared; the entire Nibiru story, as well as any concerns about Eris threatening Earth, are a hoax, nothing more.



NASA doesn't have a clue what they're talking about. Nancy Lieder doesn't count for squat in the Nibiru story. Try Zecharia Sitchin. If they can't get that right, they need to shut the hell up.


----------



## Cootaloot

JackDan said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you did not.  Your post title is, "Breaking:Elenin 80,000 Kms Wide !!!" so you are presenting the case inaccurately.
> 
> you are nothing more than a fearmonger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. The coma is part of the comet. If the coma is 80,000 km wide then it's correct to say the comet is 80,000 km wide. if you want to get more technical you could also add that the nucleus is x? diameter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't make sense, because the coma is always changing sizes as dust and ice and Light come and go from the comet, as the article I posted states, most of the coma is reduced after a comet passes mars.  So no you would not state that because it is always changing.  the coma of a comet also includes the light aura around the nucleus, so how would you want to include it when telling people the size.
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that....but got something for terral if we can't see it then how how do you know the coma is 50000 miles wide...sorry terral I hate to say but you sound more like a ten year old who is trying to get everyone to look at him more and more everyday


----------



## Cootaloot

minor deity said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> From David Morrison of NASA (and yes, I know NASA is 'in on it'.)
> 
> 
> A: There is no factual basis for the many Nibiru stories. This Internet chatter originated from the claim by Nancy Lieder that she was warned about this planet by aliens from the star Zeta Reticuli. In the absence of real information, however, people speculate and embellish this fictional story. One such addition is to link Nibiru with Planet X, a term used for many years by astronomers to refer to any unknown planet that might exist beyond Pluto. Far from being a real object, this term indicates an unknown or undiscovered object (that is why it is called X). Another false link is with Eris, the largest of the dwarf planets recently found beyond Neptune, designated 2003 UB313 when it was discovered in 2003. Before Eris was given its formal name, its discoverer, Mike Brown of Caltech, informally referred to it as Xena, a word play on Planet X. The name Eris was officially adopted by the International Astronomical Union in 2006. However, this has nothing to do with Nibiru. Nibiru is supposed to be a large planet on a highly elliptical orbit with a period of 3,600 years, which comes onto the inner solar system and will disrupt Earth in 2003 (the original claim) or 2012 (the current claim). Eris is a dwarf planet (smaller than the Moon) with a period of 557 years, currently far beyond Neptune or Pluto at a distance of about 10 billion miles. Its orbit will never bring it into the inner solar system; the closest it will come, in about 2255, is 4 billion miles. Eris does not match the fictional object Nibiru in distance, orbit, size, or any other property, and it does not threaten Earth in any way. The other items you mention from the Internet are untrue. Neither Pluto nor any other transneptunian object is deviating from its normal path. Time is not speeding up, and the days are not shorter. You know as well as I do that there are still the usual 24 hours in the day, not 16! Please dont be scared; the entire Nibiru story, as well as any concerns about Eris threatening Earth, are a hoax, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASA doesn't have a clue what they're talking about. Nancy Lieder doesn't count for squat in the Nibiru story. Try Zecharia Sitchin. If they can't get that right, they need to shut the hell up.
Click to expand...

Dude your just as stupid as terral your blinded by so much YouTube and doomsayers that your starting to act like one Sitchin is a smart man yes but that's his own views on what the clay said not what it really is but you can beleive in this stuff do you. I know there has been alot of shit going on in the world today but hell now adays if someone farts all the doomsayers say its the end of the world. Not trying to attack you you seem smarter then terral just misguided.


----------



## CandySlice

minor deity said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> From David Morrison of NASA (and yes, I know NASA is 'in on it'.)
> 
> 
> A: There is no factual basis for the many Nibiru stories. This Internet chatter originated from the claim by Nancy Lieder that she was warned about this planet by aliens from the star Zeta Reticuli. In the absence of real information, however, people speculate and embellish this fictional story. One such addition is to link Nibiru with Planet X, a term used for many years by astronomers to refer to any unknown planet that might exist beyond Pluto. Far from being a real object, this term indicates an unknown or undiscovered object (that is why it is called X). Another false link is with Eris, the largest of the dwarf planets recently found beyond Neptune, designated 2003 UB313 when it was discovered in 2003. Before Eris was given its formal name, its discoverer, Mike Brown of Caltech, informally referred to it as Xena, a word play on Planet X. The name Eris was officially adopted by the International Astronomical Union in 2006. However, this has nothing to do with Nibiru. Nibiru is supposed to be a large planet on a highly elliptical orbit with a period of 3,600 years, which comes onto the inner solar system and will disrupt Earth in 2003 (the original claim) or 2012 (the current claim). Eris is a dwarf planet (smaller than the Moon) with a period of 557 years, currently far beyond Neptune or Pluto at a distance of about 10 billion miles. Its orbit will never bring it into the inner solar system; the closest it will come, in about 2255, is 4 billion miles. Eris does not match the fictional object Nibiru in distance, orbit, size, or any other property, and it does not threaten Earth in any way. The other items you mention from the Internet are untrue. Neither Pluto nor any other transneptunian object is deviating from its normal path. Time is not speeding up, and the days are not shorter. You know as well as I do that there are still the usual 24 hours in the day, not 16! Please dont be scared; the entire Nibiru story, as well as any concerns about Eris threatening Earth, are a hoax, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASA doesn't have a clue what they're talking about. Nancy Lieder doesn't count for squat in the Nibiru story. Try Zecharia Sitchin. If they can't get that right, they need to shut the hell up.
Click to expand...


There must be thousands of professional astronomers around the world. This story could NOT be contained and it would be front page news no matter who tried to hide it.

Puleeeeze


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJBIAlXtHks]4/16/2011 -- Earthquake UPDATE and forecast - USA, Asia, Europe -- new madrid silent?[/ame]

Earthquake activity is on the uptick around the globe as the ELEnin dwarf star draws nearer to our planet.

JPL Small-Body Database Browser

The ELE dwarf star is currently 1.852 AU from Earth. Open the NASA JPL link to and look at the orbit diagram to realize Earth is about to cross ELE orbit in three days. Earth is swinging around in orbit to assume a parallel course with the dwarf star, which means the dwarf star is closing at a slower rate. Earth will swing in orbit 'away' from the dwarf star until March 28, 2011, when the star nears 56 Leo in the Leo Constellation. Then the dwarf star appears to back up in orbit through Leo into the Virgo Constellation (track ELE), until the ELE object reaches perigee on 9/11/2011. If you move the NASA JPL program date forward, then you see the distance between the dwarf star and Earth is still about 1.8 AU on June 24-25, when the object crosses Mars orbit; because the closing rate has decreased substantially through this period. Now allow the program to run through the future dates to realize the ELE dwarf star really starts closing in on the Earth from the end of August through September, when I expect the earth change symptoms to go off the charts.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12PAWL4ytQA]FBO "RED FLAGS" REPORT! DHS, Security, Disasters & more![/ame]

The red flags are going up everywhere that the US Govt is preparing for something BIG this summer.


----------



## JackDan

Dutchinese really doesn't know much about quakes, i wonder why he makes videos about them. Terral you owe me for my time wasted possibly the two worst videos ever. I will never watch another dutch video again, dood needs help.


----------



## beachfrogg

Hello sorry to come into this so late but i am curious about this comet / earthquake thing can anyone find pics from NASA about this comet as it would appear to be a rather big deal in astronomical sense i wonder why they are not giving much detail about it other than its projected trajectory on the JPL site.


----------



## Cootaloot

beachfrogg said:


> Hello sorry to come into this so late but i am curious about this comet / earthquake thing can anyone find pics from NASA about this comet as it would appear to be a rather big deal in astronomical sense i wonder why they are not giving much detail about it other than its projected trajectory on the JPL site.



Thats because its just a comet nothing more nothing less it's not making earthquakes happen here there is nothing about this comet anyone needs to worry about they find comets everyday and we don't here about them on the news why should anyone worry about this one like levy and Honda are both going to get alot closer then this one this year but we don't here about them on the news or in reports from NASA that's bc it's not that big of a deal


----------



## Terral

Hi Coot:



Cootaloot said:


> I'm with you on that....but got something for terral if we can't see it then how how do you know the coma is 50000 miles wide...sorry terral I hate to say but you sound more like a ten year old who is trying to get everyone to look at him more and more everyday


I encourage everyone to go out and buy a really big telescope to begin hunting down this ELEnin Comet (my topic). Click on the link to learn how to install location coordinate pins in Google Sky to help find this illusive object. The dwarf star is not yet visible and that will not be possible until the end of August or into September, because the dwarf star is much too cold and sits inside a deep gravity well. However, every now and then one of the satellites orbiting the dwarf star does pass outside the proton cloud to become visible for short periods. That is why there is so much confusion about the size of this object in the first place. 

You guys go right ahead and pretend everything is normal, because by the end of summer into the fall everyone will be a believer.


----------



## beachfrogg

Cootaloot said:


> beachfrogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello sorry to come into this so late but i am curious about this comet / earthquake thing can anyone find pics from NASA about this comet as it would appear to be a rather big deal in astronomical sense i wonder why they are not giving much detail about it other than its projected trajectory on the JPL site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because its just a comet nothing more nothing less it's not making earthquakes happen here there is nothing about this comet anyone needs to worry about they find comets everyday and we don't here about them on the news why should anyone worry about this one like levy and Honda are both going to get alot closer then this one this year but we don't here about them on the news or in reports from NASA that's bc it's not that big of a deal
Click to expand...


While I do agree with your comment I have been looking more now at other web sites and if it is just a comet, why is there is a great deal of interest in this particular comet from around the world.
If this is just an ordinary comet why have the Russian government taken a very big interest in this one and almost completely ignored the others such as Levy and Honda.
I would have thought that in the interest of people and with the space based telescopes they could come up with a better picture than relying on amateur astronomers to take fuzzy pictures of this. 
No I have not gone to make  a tin foil hat yet, but I am very interested in this probably because of the maybe imagined maybe real covering up of this item and events associated with it, particularly the blocking of Google sky after it was picked up on the map and now the USGS are blocking and altering their earthquake results it is no wonder that conspiracy boards are lighting up with theories.


----------



## livinthelife

Hello everyone,

I'm sorry for how this might turn out as this is my first post ever on a board because up till now I have been happy just reading the WWW and not getting involved.

I had to chime in on this because I have done tons of research and keep hitting the same brick walls.

I have seen a lot of information floating around and some very interesting questions that seem to be always getting the same run around answers and when I started to see that everywhere I'm starting to wonder why?

I understand government and politics enough that I understand that at times they must have secrets, but why the run around from NASA and so called scientist that are suppose to work for the public and inform us the tax payers? It is ether that they think that they are superior or are hiding something and at this point I know that many people and myself are wondering why or what?

Theses are the basic questions that I have come across over and over again with no straight answer when it seems that if someone could answer these truthfully this whole discussion would be over quickly.

#1 - how is it that a Russian astronomer in new mexico (why was he there when he's not working on or has ever published or even helped with a paper?) could find this comet with a 18" telescope but NASA with several telescopes in the area did not?

#2 - why after announcing that they would release data in April from there new telescope that has taken pictures of this area, has it not be released and cleared up any speculation?

#3 - Why can a amateur astronomer one second tell us that we are safe and he has done the trajectory, then a few months later change that information so the the object is coming closer to earth but still a safe distance but really no back-up information from NASA and the many satellites in the area?

#4 Why does this amateur astronomer keep saying that this comet is a ball of ice after NASA and other space agencies around the world have confirmed that comets are not made of ice? or have a very low ice to rock ratio?

And last and in my opinion the biggest question of all, why is the moon never factored in on any simulation that I've seen, when determining the distance? If you think about it a collision with the moon in front of us could cause just as much damage?

I have a million more questions but I think if these were answer truthfully it would make a lot of people breath easier at night and maybe not seem so crazy to the "experts" that keep flaming people on these boards.

Thanks
Livinthelife


----------



## livinthelife

Hey Cootaloot

No disrespect but if you read your answer to beachfrogg and the million like it at every other blog and forum on this discussion it reads like this. "Move along nothing to see here, just move along" and you can maybe see why people keep asking the same question.


----------



## Cootaloot

livinthelife said:


> Hey Cootaloot
> 
> No disrespect but if you read your answer to beachfrogg and the million like it at every other blog and forum on this discussion it reads like this. "Move along nothing to see here, just move along" and you can maybe see why people keep asking the same question.


.   
Because every other person on this knows that terrall is full of it...but in the off chance that were are wrong and he's right well we are all fucked aways why worry about..there is just so meny holes In he's research and the only stuff he has shown us is YouTube doomsayers....like the hole march 15th thing never happen....this was going to happen back in 2003 but guess what it never did.. But I guess its just how you look at it. But anyway that's my job as a member I guess just keep on fireing back what I think it is just like you...I dont mean anything by this I just type my mind even if it don't make sense half the time


----------



## Cootaloot

beachfrogg said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beachfrogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello sorry to come into this so late but i am curious about this comet / earthquake thing can anyone find pics from NASA about this comet as it would appear to be a rather big deal in astronomical sense i wonder why they are not giving much detail about it other than its projected trajectory on the JPL site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because its just a comet nothing more nothing less it's not making earthquakes happen here there is nothing about this comet anyone needs to worry about they find comets everyday and we don't here about them on the news why should anyone worry about this one like levy and Honda are both going to get alot closer then this one this year but we don't here about them on the news or in reports from NASA that's bc it's not that big of a deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I do agree with your comment I have been looking more now at other web sites and if it is just a comet, why is there is a great deal of interest in this particular comet from around the world.
> If this is just an ordinary comet why have the Russian government taken a very big interest in this one and almost completely ignored the others such as Levy and Honda.
> I would have thought that in the interest of people and with the space based telescopes they could come up with a better picture than relying on amateur astronomers to take fuzzy pictures of this.
> No I have not gone to make  a tin foil hat yet, but I am very interested in this probably because of the maybe imagined maybe real covering up of this item and events associated with it, particularly the blocking of Google sky after it was picked up on the map and now the USGS are blocking and altering their earthquake results it is no wonder that conspiracy boards are lighting up with theories.
Click to expand...


Maybe that what they want you to think that this is the one to worry about when it's not to keep the ones who think they have opened there minds locked down right where they want them or not but that's just a thought


----------



## JackDan

Cootaloot said:


> livinthelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cootaloot
> 
> No disrespect but if you read your answer to beachfrogg and the million like it at every other blog and forum on this discussion it reads like this. "Move along nothing to see here, just move along" and you can maybe see why people keep asking the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Because every other person on this knows that terrall is full of it...but in the off chance that were are wrong and he's right well we are all fucked aways why worry about..there is just so meny holes In he's research and the only stuff he has shown us is YouTube doomsayers....like the hole march 15th thing never happen....this was going to happen back in 2003 but guess what it never did.. But I guess its just how you look at it. But anyway that's my job as a member I guess just keep on fireing back what I think it is just like you...I dont mean anything by this I just type my mind even if it don't make sense half the time
Click to expand...


Take it this way livinthelife, there is a whole thread somewhere on this forum that lists all the conspiracy theories that terral has posted.  It is a long list, and not one single one has come true.  He will bring up 9/11 and say that he has that one proved, but he doesn't even have that one pegged.  Just yesterday he posted that may 21st is the christian "rapture", and last month it was martial law, and march 15th pole shit, and before that h1n1 killing everyone.  All his "research" is the youtube searchbox.  That is not research.  As for your questions on comet elenin. 
 The man who found comet elenin is not just an everyday amatuer, and when he found the comet he wasn't using a telescope 18" long, it was 18" in DIAMETER.  That is actually a pretty big telescope that you don't see in your average home.  He found the comet while working in an OBSERVATORY, also something an amatuer would not be doing.  The comet nuclues (the rock/metal/minerals) in middle is only 3-4 kilometers wide. C/2010 X1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. that is only about 1.5 miles wide.  If a comet of this size crashed into our planet/moon. Nothing would happen at all except maybe a unlucky city would be destroyed.  With comet elenin it never even gets closer than 0.24 AU to us (1/4 of the distance to the sun or 21,000,000 miles). This is 89 times the distance between us and the moon.  This object is followed by many astronomy groups, a couple links were even post in this thread.  Terral thinks that elenin is a brown dwarf, so he is turning an comet that is 1.5 miles wide into star that is 13 times the size of jupiter.  If this were true it would look like a second sun in our sky.  He says we can't see it because it is really cold and in a gravity well. Please do not fear or listen to any of this.  It is all MADE up!  ok, I have wasted my entire work time allotment of usmb time. doh.


----------



## livinthelife

Hey Cootaloot, just a response to your answers.

I did not write what I did because of what I saw Terral write, to tell you the truth today was the first day that I went on this site and I have only read a 1/1000th of what he has said.
I have seen the Youtube video's and doom's day people but only take what they are saying with a grain of salt. What lead me to write what I did was everything that I have been coming across on major news sources and official government sites, and is out there in black and white for everyone to read and see. What alarms me and had me looking at every possible and impossible answer out there right now is the trend that started 3 years possible more, and has been speeding up until the middle to end of the summer, with major pick up in the last 3 months. I'm no expert and will never claim to be but when my BS meter is going off like crazy and I'm seeing with my own two eyes double and triple speak from the major government services I think a little investigation is in order. I really don't claim to know what is going on, but it is, and it is in black and white and the best and easiest place to see in is in the us budget. Its so bad that I have been cutting and pasting everything on to a text document because at times I can't believe my eyes. I have a whole book from the last 3 months of huge and weird expenditures and they all end at the end of summer. I have dealt in purchasing and tendering with the government before and these are not run of the mill tenders. I have also been in the armed forces and know about equipment and troop movements. So if you are truly on here to find info, like me and not just trying to add more flaming and BS to the pile I really hope you follow your gut and keep digging, something is up on a large scale and luck always favours the prepared! Knowledge is power.


----------



## JackDan

livinthelife said:


> Hey Cootaloot, just a response to your answers.
> 
> I did not write what I did because of what I saw Terral write, to tell you the truth today was the first day that I went on this site and I have only read a 1/1000th of what he has said.
> I have seen the Youtube video's and doom's day people but only take what they are saying with a grain of salt. What lead me to write what I did was everything that I have been coming across on major news sources and official government sites, and is out there in black and white for everyone to read and see. What alarms me and had me looking at every possible and impossible answer out there right now is the trend that started 3 years possible more, and has been speeding up until the middle to end of the summer, with major pick up in the last 3 months. I'm no expert and will never claim to be but when my BS meter is going off like crazy and I'm seeing with my own two eyes double and triple speak from the major government services I think a little investigation is in order. I really don't claim to know what is going on, but it is, and it is in black and white and the best and easiest place to see in is in the us budget. Its so bad that I have been cutting and pasting everything on to a text document because at times I can't believe my eyes. I have a whole book from the last 3 months of huge and weird expenditures and they all end at the end of summer. I have dealt in purchasing and tendering with the government before and these are not run of the mill tenders. I have also been in the armed forces and know about equipment and troop movements. So if you are truly on here to find info, like me and not just trying to add more flaming and BS to the pile I really hope you follow your gut and keep digging, something is up on a large scale and luck always favours the prepared! Knowledge is power.



You should get one of these. and maybe a boy scout handbook.  Smith & Wesson Sigma SW9VE "Disaster Kit" Smith & Wesson Pistols - Autos > Polymer Frame for sale, gun classifieds or gun auction from PERRYS GUN SHOP. Buy or bid on this Smith & Wesson Sigma SW9VE "Disaster Kit" in the category Smith & Wesson Pistol


----------



## livinthelife

Sorry I had to throw one more thing in about the whole comet thing.
Leonid Elenin is a amateur in astronomer terms (read the first line in his own words) spaceobs.org/en/asteroids-comets/faq/]Comet Elenin FAQ | SpaceObs[/url] and has never released a paper or even assisted in any known paper at the university that he graduated from. 18" in telescopes is rather small compared to what is out there and the distance that the comet was found. because of the comets approach angle the size is just a estimation that really hasn't been confirmed by anyone (again read his own words) July is the soonest anyone can say anything with certainty. Look close, everything is estimated. NASA has a satellite that could give us all this information but has held back there information so far. The approach is just best guess with way to many factors to be accurate until it passes by the sun. I went on a chat with Leonid Elenin he had with all us crazies yesterday and his math was wayyyyy off on the size of the even though it could be figured out dollar store calculator. Again I am not a astronomer at all but do know how to read, and when the so called expert is really a amateur and is making simple mathematical errors when that is his true field its a little scary.

my two cents


----------



## Cootaloot

Ok dude I'm nuclear tech at a power plant and my spelling and math are the worst so does that make me a amateur at what I do???? That does not prove anything about him...just saying


----------



## livinthelife

Please don't take this the wrong way but if your job at the power plant is to calculate the amount and flow of coolant to the reactor so that it doesn't melt down and you are bad at math then yes that would be a very bad job for you, and very very scary for the rest of us. I don't really know what job you have there i'm just saying that if we are comparing apples to apples that would be the case.


----------



## livinthelife

Hey JacKDan

Thanks for the suggestion, already have a more reliable weapon (I won't advertise it) And was a Boy Scout for 5 years before joining the forces so I already know the handbook back to front. Do you have that book? Funny little quote in it says "Always be prepared"! And the best way to be prepared for something is to do your research and plan for anything. So what do you bring to the table?


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

MyNews4.com Story << Click to see video



> Five Hundred plus earthquakes near Hawthorne, Nev. over the past week have scientists looking closer at the ground.
> 
> They  are looking at seismic and volcanic activity in Nevada. What is the  possibility of "the big one" hitting Nevada? Or a volcano popping-up in  Nevada?
> 
> The images from  the movie "Volcano" are extreme. But, could we see the explosions or  lava flow like in this film happen in Nevada? Seismologist Graham Kent  says a movie-like eruption is not likely. "The type of lava that comes  out of Aurora crater is much more like the Hawaiian. It is not the  explosive kind."
> 
> Kent is talking about the Aurora Volcanic Field  located just miles from the area where hundreds of quakes began  rumbling a week ago. The center of those quakes, just eight miles from  Hawthorne, Nev.
> 
> Kent  says there has not been any significant volcanic activity there for  250,000 years. And there is not much risk of a catastrophic volcanic  event.
> 
> But, there is risk of a big quake. The tremors are near  Hawthorne, yet that does not mean Nevada state residence should ignore  them. Kent says "this is a very significant sequence."
> 
> Kent says  the residents of Hawthorne have been placed on alert. However, he adds,  "I don't want everyone to focus on Hawthorne and not realize if you're  not prepared and you're in Las Vegas or Reno or in Elko you need to be  prepared and now use this as an excuse."
> 
> The Division of  Emergency Management in Carson City is in place for quick action should  it be needed. "Both folks at state and federal level are concerned,"  says Kent. All of this could be leading to a big quake in other parts of  the state.
> 
> Story by: Brooke Boone
> bboone@mynews4.com


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> MyNews4.com Story << Click to see video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Hundred plus earthquakes near Hawthorne, Nev. over the past week have scientists looking closer at the ground.
> 
> They  are looking at seismic and volcanic activity in Nevada. What is the  possibility of "the big one" hitting Nevada? Or a volcano popping-up in  Nevada?
> 
> The images from  the movie "Volcano" are extreme. But, could we see the explosions or  lava flow like in this film happen in Nevada? Seismologist Graham Kent  says a movie-like eruption is not likely. "The type of lava that comes  out of Aurora crater is much more like the Hawaiian. It is not the  explosive kind."
> 
> Kent is talking about the Aurora Volcanic Field  located just miles from the area where hundreds of quakes began  rumbling a week ago. The center of those quakes, just eight miles from  Hawthorne, Nev.
> 
> Kent  says there has not been any significant volcanic activity there for  250,000 years. And there is not much risk of a catastrophic volcanic  event.
> 
> But, there is risk of a big quake. The tremors are near  Hawthorne, yet that does not mean Nevada state residence should ignore  them. Kent says "this is a very significant sequence."
> 
> Kent says  the residents of Hawthorne have been placed on alert. However, he adds,  "I don't want everyone to focus on Hawthorne and not realize if you're  not prepared and you're in Las Vegas or Reno or in Elko you need to be  prepared and now use this as an excuse."
> 
> The Division of  Emergency Management in Carson City is in place for quick action should  it be needed. "Both folks at state and federal level are concerned,"  says Kent. All of this could be leading to a big quake in other parts of  the state.
> 
> Story by: Brooke Boone
> bboone@mynews4.com
Click to expand...


what does this have to do with Planet X or a comet or a brown dwarf?
Has Yellowstone erupted yet?


----------



## beachfrogg

Hello 
On the earthquake thing I think that this would have a lot to do with a brown dwarf if this is what Elenin is alleged to be.
I found a couple of interesting videos on the earthquake thing but I am not sure how to post them here and I am not allowed to give you a link however if you go to you tube and look for markinportland2008 he has some very interestin things on the USGS web site. I am not sure who this person is but it would appear that a lot is being covered over at the moment and this does not really go to help alleviate the concerns of people trying to look for answers 
Also on the brown dwarf thing I read with interest a couple of quotes from NASA which I feel were of note also regarding the discovery back in 1983 of a &#8220; VERY LARGE OBJECT&#8221; which I will put here as they were written
The launch of the IRAS satellite shortly there afterwards, located a VERY LARGE object that NASA officials were "bedeviled" by, and that they, "do not want to accept it" what they were now witnessing.  Some of the DATA  suggested, "that it might actually be moving toward Earth!"
31-Dec-1983
A heavenly body possibly as large as the giant planet Jupiter and possibly so close to Earth that it would be part of this solar system has been found in the direction of the constellation Orion by an orbiting telescope aboard the U.S. infrared astronomical satellite.
NASA Press Release 1992
"Unexplained deviations in the orbits of Uranus and Neptune point to a large outer solar system body of 4 to 8 Earth's mass, on a highly tilted orbit, beyond 7 billion miles from the sun."

What is worth noting here is that the 1983 observation estimated it was 50 billion miles from Earth and the 1992 has it at 7 billion estimated. These are estimations only and I accept that the distances could have actually been more or less with mathematical error.  So it would appear that NASA is aware that something is out there and that the government is aware of what is happening and whatever this is is actually moving toward us.


----------



## beachfrogg

When asked why NASA did not tell us about comet Elenin earlier

Please don't confuse the warning time for asteroids with that for comets. In several previous answers I have discussed the Spaceguard Survey and the fact that it is designed to provide many years of warning for any near earth asteroid (NEA) that might be on a collision course with Earth.
NEAs typically have orbital periods between 6 and 24 months. Comets, in contrast, come from deep space. The orbital period for Comet Elenin is about 10,000 years, so obviously we have had no previous opportunity to observe it or to calculate its orbit. Hence it was not discovered until December 2010, and there is still some uncertainty in its orbit
Non-scientists often have trouble understanding scientific calculations. Usually there is some uncertainty, but this in no way should make you suspicious of the result. Most scientific calculations are presented with an uncertainty or margin of error.
David Morrison
Astrobiology Senior Scientist
March 23, 2011

Unfortunately no this did not help and yes now I am more suspicious than ever


----------



## Meister

beachfrogg said:


> Hello
> On the earthquake thing I think that this would have a lot to do with a brown dwarf if this is what Elenin is alleged to be.
> I found a couple of interesting videos on the earthquake thing but I am not sure how to post them here and I am not allowed to give you a link however if you go to you tube and look for markinportland2008 he has some very interestin things on the USGS web site. I am not sure who this person is but it would appear that a lot is being covered over at the moment and this does not really go to help alleviate the concerns of people trying to look for answers
> Also on the brown dwarf thing I read with interest a couple of quotes from NASA which I feel were of note also regarding the discovery back in 1983 of a  VERY LARGE OBJECT which I will put here as they were written
> The launch of the IRAS satellite shortly there afterwards, located a VERY LARGE object that NASA officials were "bedeviled" by, and that they, "do not want to accept it" what they were now witnessing.  Some of the DATA  suggested, "that it might actually be moving toward Earth!"
> 31-Dec-1983
> A heavenly body possibly as large as the giant planet Jupiter and possibly so close to Earth that it would be part of this solar system has been found in the direction of the constellation Orion by an orbiting telescope aboard the U.S. infrared astronomical satellite.
> NASA Press Release 1992
> "Unexplained deviations in the orbits of Uranus and Neptune point to a large outer solar system body of 4 to 8 Earth's mass, on a highly tilted orbit, beyond 7 billion miles from the sun."
> 
> What is worth noting here is that the 1983 observation estimated it was 50 billion miles from Earth and the 1992 has it at 7 billion estimated. These are estimations only and I accept that the distances could have actually been more or less with mathematical error.  So it would appear that NASA is aware that something is out there and that the government is aware of what is happening and whatever this is is actually moving toward us.



If the brown dwarf can cause seismic activity....don't you think that it could play havoc with our tides?  Why isn't it?


----------



## JackDan

livinthelife said:


> Hey JacKDan
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, already have a more reliable weapon (I won't advertise it) And was a Boy Scout for 5 years before joining the forces so I already know the handbook back to front. Do you have that book? Funny little quote in it says "Always be prepared"! And the best way to be prepared for something is to do your research and plan for anything. So what do you bring to the table?



I am pretty much as prepared as u can get. Good to go when the shtf. Always be prepared is my motto.


----------



## beachfrogg

Hello Meister
I did a bit of a search on the tide issue and yes we have been having strange tides all over the world.
Unfortunately I am not able to post links to all the sites I have access to at the moment hopefully later I can assist, but just as a bit of an indication of what has been observed around the world I will give 2 observations I have read

 Were visiting Folly island and have been experiencing high tides that the locals say have never happened in their lifetimes. Daily we've been getting flood alerts on weather broadcasts. City marina and low areas underwater. Large reed islands floating up and down rivers filling up slips in marinas and covering beaches. ?worldwide phenomena? Anyone out there have stories about this occurence?
 Were in s carolina usa.

It is not just the king tides that are hurting our country. 
Over the past few years the weather patterns have changed dramatically. Storms are more intense and frequent, we have long periods of drought followed by heavy rain. The tides come higher each year and each time they take away more of our coast line. It&#8217;s getting very dificult to catch fish now, people must travel further out to sea to get a good catch. 


So in answer to your question regarding tides, I think yes is the answer


----------



## Meister

beachfrogg said:


> Hello Meister
> I did a bit of a search on the tide issue and yes we have been having strange tides all over the world.
> Unfortunately I am not able to post links to all the sites I have access to at the moment hopefully later I can assist, but just as a bit of an indication of what has been observed around the world I will give 2 observations I have read
> 
> Were visiting Folly island and have been experiencing high tides that the locals say have never happened in their lifetimes. Daily we've been getting flood alerts on weather broadcasts. City marina and low areas underwater. Large reed islands floating up and down rivers filling up slips in marinas and covering beaches. ?worldwide phenomena? Anyone out there have stories about this occurence?
> Were in s carolina usa.
> 
> It is not just the king tides that are hurting our country.
> Over the past few years the weather patterns have changed dramatically. Storms are more intense and frequent, we have long periods of drought followed by heavy rain. The tides come higher each year and each time they take away more of our coast line. It&#8217;s getting very dificult to catch fish now, people must travel further out to sea to get a good catch.
> 
> 
> So in answer to your question regarding tides, I think yes is the answer



I really wasn't talking about John Q Public's personal experience.  There would be tide charts somewhere that would back up these claims...I've looked and couldn't find any.


----------



## beachfrogg

I am sorry that as I said before I am not at this point allowed to post web links but it would appear that there is a lot more than just Mr & Mrs Publics views again i will put 1 story copied in

PACIFIC ISLANDS REPORT

Pacific Islands Development Program/East-West Center
With Support From Center for Pacific Islands Studies/University of Hawai&#8216;i


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UNUSUALLY HIGH TIDES WORRY SOLOMONS VILLAGERS
Canoes, goods swept away in Buala, Santa Isabel

By Jennifer Kakai
HONIARA, Solomon Islands (Solomon Star, March 16, 2011) - Residents of Buala Village and other nearby villages in Isabel Province experienced king tides in early hours of Saturday.

Speaking to the Solomon Star Provincial Commander Gabriel Manelusi reported that at 12:20 a.m. and 1:00 a.m. on Saturday morning villagers experienced a king tides. He said the first tide leveled the ground and Buala wharf and the second tide damaged Buala village. According to him the water was two meters above the ground.

[PIR editor&#8217;s note: Buala is located on the northern coastline of Santa Isabel island, north of Guadalcanal in the Solomon Islands.]

Mr. Manelusi said properties such was boats went missing as they were carried away by water, with goods in shops gone bad after shops were flooded with seawater. He said the tide was strange, as they have never experience such a big tide before. He said people honored the tsunami warning alerts. On Friday after the country-wide warning was given, many people moved to higher ground.

Manelusi said apart from Buala they have yet to receive reports from other parts of the province and police in the province are still contacting the coastal areas. Villages which are most affected are Buala village, Kaivanga and Nangolau.

On the northern part of Malaita and East Kwaio, villagers on the coastal villages have also reported a king tide on Saturday morning in their area.

Reports from East Kwaio said an early morning market at the village of Foukokodo was disrupted by the king tide which swept away market produce. Villagers fled to high ground when they saw unusual change in the tide that morning.

With natural disasters occurring in the country people are advised to keep alert and listen to advice from responsible authorities.


Before you state the obvious that a few canoes and market stalls is hardly the end of the world. I would again say that there are many many stories of unusual tides around 2010 and 2011 and it is getting worse

Another example

High Tide Warning
in Motorways by AKT &#8212; March 19, 2011 at 9:52 pm 

Road users are being advised by the NZ Transport Agency that unusually high tides in the Manukau and Waitemata Harbours over the next week could flood parts of the Auckland motorway network.  High tides of up to 3.6m are expected from today until Thursday.

The area most likely to be affected is the section of highway and cycleway on SH16 between the Patiki Road Interchange and Rosebank Road Bridges.

NZTA&#8217;s Tommy Parker says: &#8220;The cycleway in this area will definitely be underwater when the tides peak, but we do not think the motorway will be affected unless high tide coincides with adverse weather conditions.  We will, however, be monitoring the situation and plans are in place to re-route traffic if necessary. 

Again there are many reports in the news media regarding unusual tides not just observations from the public


----------



## Cootaloot

Your wrong beach...I don't care how much research you do because the tides have been fine the only thing that made them higher in the passed few days is that the wind was blowing water up the bay...and you can type the website you find your bullshit on.. It does not have to be a link


----------



## beachfrogg

Cootaloot said:


> Your wrong beach...I don't care how much research you do because the tides have been fine the only thing that made them higher in the passed few days is that the wind was blowing water up the bay...and you can type the website you find your bullshit on.. It does not have to be a link



Hi Coot

I can see that this is of no interest for you so it would appear that I would be wasting my time in my attempts to provide any more on the tidal issue however the other sites would include news, press releases and shipping companies
No I have attempted to give the web sites but unfortunately I cannot do that untill after 15 posts  
All this aside am I to understand from your comments that any information other than what you would like to hear will be "bullshit ????"
It is interesting fact that when people resort to yelling and name calling they are usually the ones who are conveying the "bullshit"


----------



## Douger

Same thing here frogg. The beach is shrinking and the turtles will have a harder time laying. It wans't reported on Faux " Nooz" so murkins call bullshit.


----------



## krikeysmatez

Cootaloot said:


> Your wrong beach...I don't care how much research you do because the tides have been fine the only thing that made them higher in the passed few days is that the wind was blowing water up the bay...and you can type the website you find your bullshit on.. It does not have to be a link




Wish there was a filter to turn this db's posts off...getting kind of old when I am reading and see his name and completely off topic posts about this is all BS or name calling on people that are having a freaking discussion here.  Shew fly...go find another turd to land on 

Not real sure about the tides but just last week we had 200+/-  tornadoes sweep through the country claiming 60 or so lives.   I also live near a pretty major army base (Redstone Arsenal)  Now, being the avid helicopter and aircraft admirer that I am,  I always look to the sky to see what is flying over.  I have lived in this area for 20 years,  the last 3 days has seen an INSANE amount of military activity in the skies in this area.   Being a veteran, this seems odd to me,  especially  when the country is "broke."  It costs alot of money to fly these helos around.   It went from hearing maybe 1 or 2 a day to the last 3 days in which  you hear one fly over every 5 minutes with the occasional hour break until hearing another.  Something is afoot for sure.


----------



## Cootaloot

Wish there was a filter to turn this db's posts off...getting kind of old when I am reading and see his name and completely off topic posts about this is all BS or name calling on people that are having a freaking discussion here.  Shew fly...go find another turd to land on 

Not real sure about the tides but just last week we had 200+/-  tornadoes sweep through the country claiming 60 or so lives.   I also live near a pretty major army base (Redstone Arsenal)  Now, being the avid helicopter and aircraft admirer that I am,  I always look to the sky to see what is flying over.  I have lived in this area for 20 years,  the last 3 days has seen an INSANE amount of military activity in the skies in this area.   Being a veteran, this seems odd to me,  especially  when the country is "broke."  It costs alot of money to fly these helos around.   It went from hearing maybe 1 or 2 a day to the last 3 days in which  you hear one fly over every 5 minutes with the occasional hour break until hearing another.  Something is afoot for sure.[/QUOTE]

One I live near a base too and there has been no more activity then there was 15 years ago when I moved here....and when you say I'm off topic well some one asked about the tides so I just stated that there is no increase in tides or decrease..witch if something that big where headed our way the tides would be up really high at Hightide and really low during low tide so until you can prove me wrong with something other then YouTube videos and so called sites that do not have to be a link when you put them in here then I'm just going to keep typing your wrong...FYI aberdeen proving grounds is by where I live so if something where going down I'd see a lot more helos comeing an going from there


----------



## Cootaloot

beachfrogg said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your wrong beach...I don't care how much research you do because the tides have been fine the only thing that made them higher in the passed few days is that the wind was blowing water up the bay...and you can type the website you find your bullshit on.. It does not have to be a link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Coot
> 
> I can see that this is of no interest for you so it would appear that I would be wasting my time in my attempts to provide any more on the tidal issue however the other sites would include news, press releases and shipping companies
> No I have attempted to give the web sites but unfortunately I cannot do that untill after 15 posts
> All this aside am I to understand from your comments that any information other than what you would like to hear will be "bullshit ????"
> It is interesting fact that when people resort to yelling and name calling they are usually the ones who are conveying the "bullshit"
Click to expand...

Just type the site you don't have to make  it a link until then it's just a load of bull shit....you starting to type like terral how can I be sure you not him useing another name nah cant be because you claim to have real sources that arnt YouTube I mean if I could find out how to do it on my iPhone I post some charts I got to show you every thing has been going just fine for the last 4 years....but I'll wait for yours first I'm dying to to see them


----------



## Gamolon

krikeysmatez said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your wrong beach...I don't care how much research you do because the tides have been fine the only thing that made them higher in the passed few days is that the wind was blowing water up the bay...and you can type the website you find your bullshit on.. It does not have to be a link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish there was a filter to turn this db's posts off...getting kind of old when I am reading and see his name and completely off topic posts about this is all BS or name calling on people that are having a freaking discussion here.  Shew fly...go find another turd to land on
> 
> Not real sure about the tides but just last week we had 200+/-  tornadoes sweep through the country claiming 60 or so lives.   I also live near a pretty major army base (Redstone Arsenal)  Now, being the avid helicopter and aircraft admirer that I am,  I always look to the sky to see what is flying over.  I have lived in this area for 20 years,  the last 3 days has seen an INSANE amount of military activity in the skies in this area.   Being a veteran, this seems odd to me,  especially  when the country is "broke."  It costs alot of money to fly these helos around.   It went from hearing maybe 1 or 2 a day to the last 3 days in which  you hear one fly over every 5 minutes with the occasional hour break until hearing another.  Something is afoot for sure.
Click to expand...


Something is amiss all right

Redstone Arsenal supporting night flight tests; steps taken to curb noise | al.com


----------



## Meister

Storms in the open ocean will cause tides to increase, also.  Increased tides doesn't mean that it's from a celestial body.
If a brown dwarf was causing increased seismic activity, you can damn well bet that tides would be increased everywhere in the world....just sayin'

Douger quit acting like a goofball.


----------



## asterism

Meister said:


> Storms in the open ocean will cause tides to increase, also.  Increased tides doesn't mean that it's from a celestial body.
> If a brown dwarf was causing increased seismic activity, you can damn well bet that tides would be increased everywhere in the world....just sayin'
> 
> Douger quit acting like a goofball.



When are we supposed to see this brown dwarf again?


----------



## JackDan

asterism said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Storms in the open ocean will cause tides to increase, also.  Increased tides doesn't mean that it's from a celestial body.
> If a brown dwarf was causing increased seismic activity, you can damn well bet that tides would be increased everywhere in the world....just sayin'
> 
> Douger quit acting like a goofball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are we supposed to see this brown dwarf again?
Click to expand...


I saw him this morning, he said, "god damn big people" and he kicked me in the shin. It wasn't very polite, I think he woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## Cootaloot

Doug save the turtles


----------



## krikeysmatez

Gamolon said:


> krikeysmatez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your wrong beach...I don't care how much research you do because the tides have been fine the only thing that made them higher in the passed few days is that the wind was blowing water up the bay...and you can type the website you find your bullshit on.. It does not have to be a link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish there was a filter to turn this db's posts off...getting kind of old when I am reading and see his name and completely off topic posts about this is all BS or name calling on people that are having a freaking discussion here.  Shew fly...go find another turd to land on
> 
> Not real sure about the tides but just last week we had 200+/-  tornadoes sweep through the country claiming 60 or so lives.   I also live near a pretty major army base (Redstone Arsenal)  Now, being the avid helicopter and aircraft admirer that I am,  I always look to the sky to see what is flying over.  I have lived in this area for 20 years,  the last 3 days has seen an INSANE amount of military activity in the skies in this area.   Being a veteran, this seems odd to me,  especially  when the country is "broke."  It costs alot of money to fly these helos around.   It went from hearing maybe 1 or 2 a day to the last 3 days in which  you hear one fly over every 5 minutes with the occasional hour break until hearing another.  Something is afoot for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something is amiss all right
Click to expand...


yeah...read that too. the funny thing is that article says the nature of these tests require all flying to be done at night.  The flights im talking about are the ones that Ive been hearing all day.  Now that I think about it and read that article again...there hasnt been any flights at night that ive heard.  Blackhawks, stated in the article, are the primary test vehicle...guess all these chinooks and apaches flying around must be doing something else.


----------



## Cootaloot

krikeysmatez said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krikeysmatez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish there was a filter to turn this db's posts off...getting kind of old when I am reading and see his name and completely off topic posts about this is all BS or name calling on people that are having a freaking discussion here.  Shew fly...go find another turd to land on
> 
> Not real sure about the tides but just last week we had 200+/-  tornadoes sweep through the country claiming 60 or so lives.   I also live near a pretty major army base (Redstone Arsenal)  Now, being the avid helicopter and aircraft admirer that I am,  I always look to the sky to see what is flying over.  I have lived in this area for 20 years,  the last 3 days has seen an INSANE amount of military activity in the skies in this area.   Being a veteran, this seems odd to me,  especially  when the country is "broke."  It costs alot of money to fly these helos around.   It went from hearing maybe 1 or 2 a day to the last 3 days in which  you hear one fly over every 5 minutes with the occasional hour break until hearing another.  Something is afoot for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is amiss all right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah...read that too. the funny thing is that article says the nature of these tests require all flying to be done at night.  The flights im talking about are the ones that Ive been hearing all day.  Now that I think about it and read that article again...there hasnt been any flights at night that ive heard.  Blackhawks, stated in the article, are the primary test vehicle...guess all these chinooks and apaches flying around must be doing something else.
Click to expand...


Maybe they are getting ready for a invasion of people from mars.....or maybe they are just doing high response drills just in case something like japan happens here


----------



## Gamolon

krikeysmatez said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krikeysmatez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish there was a filter to turn this db's posts off...getting kind of old when I am reading and see his name and completely off topic posts about this is all BS or name calling on people that are having a freaking discussion here.  Shew fly...go find another turd to land on
> 
> Not real sure about the tides but just last week we had 200+/-  tornadoes sweep through the country claiming 60 or so lives.   I also live near a pretty major army base (Redstone Arsenal)  Now, being the avid helicopter and aircraft admirer that I am,  I always look to the sky to see what is flying over.  I have lived in this area for 20 years,  the last 3 days has seen an INSANE amount of military activity in the skies in this area.   Being a veteran, this seems odd to me,  especially  when the country is "broke."  It costs alot of money to fly these helos around.   It went from hearing maybe 1 or 2 a day to the last 3 days in which  you hear one fly over every 5 minutes with the occasional hour break until hearing another.  Something is afoot for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is amiss all right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah...read that too. the funny thing is that article says the nature of these tests require all flying to be done at night.  The flights im talking about are the ones that Ive been hearing all day.  Now that I think about it and read that article again...there hasnt been any flights at night that ive heard.  Blackhawks, stated in the article, are the primary test vehicle...guess all these chinooks and apaches flying around must be doing something else.
Click to expand...


Wow.

This is some brown dwarf/comet!!!!

Not only is it intelligent enough to single out certain types of animals in very specific geographic locations and kill mass quantities of said animals (leaving every other type of animal alive), but now it's gravitational influence is controlling the military and causing random helicopter maneuvers!!!!

*shaking in boots*


----------



## Gamolon

krikeysmatez said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krikeysmatez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish there was a filter to turn this db's posts off...getting kind of old when I am reading and see his name and completely off topic posts about this is all BS or name calling on people that are having a freaking discussion here.  Shew fly...go find another turd to land on
> 
> Not real sure about the tides but just last week we had 200+/-  tornadoes sweep through the country claiming 60 or so lives.   I also live near a pretty major army base (Redstone Arsenal)  Now, being the avid helicopter and aircraft admirer that I am,  I always look to the sky to see what is flying over.  I have lived in this area for 20 years,  the last 3 days has seen an INSANE amount of military activity in the skies in this area.   Being a veteran, this seems odd to me,  especially  when the country is "broke."  It costs alot of money to fly these helos around.   It went from hearing maybe 1 or 2 a day to the last 3 days in which  you hear one fly over every 5 minutes with the occasional hour break until hearing another.  Something is afoot for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is amiss all right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah...read that too. the funny thing is that article says the nature of these tests require all flying to be done at night.  The flights im talking about are the ones that Ive been hearing all day.  Now that I think about it and read that article again...there hasnt been any flights at night that ive heard.  Blackhawks, stated in the article, are the primary test vehicle...guess all these chinooks and apaches flying around must be doing something else.
Click to expand...






krikeysmatez said:


> yeah...read that too.



Obviously you didn't. Because if you did, you would not have made this statement:



krikeysmatez said:


> Blackhawks, stated in the article, are the primary test vehicle...



The caption under the picture for that linked article clearly says:


> Redstone Arsenal is supporting night tests this month involving *a mix of fixed- and rotary-wing aircraft, such as* the Black Hawk helicopter shown here in a file photo.



So where did you get that fact that the Black Hawks were the "primary" test vehicle?

Just curious.


----------



## beachfrogg

Hello
Cootaloot / Meister
I have been rereading my previous posts and while there is a point I am alluding to&#8230;. I would like at this point to clear up any miss understanding and clarify my position on this 
NO&#8230;. I DO NOT THINK ELENIN  IS THE BROWN DWARF
Will it hit Earth &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;No again but it will put on a fantastic sky show 
And  in answer to the question no I am not in with Terral, while I do find some of the things he says interesting he also unfortunately shoots himself in the foot by attempting to make predictions.
Terral I absolutely mean no disrespect with this comment but I am simply trying to clarify my position here, and to maybe give you some food for thought.
I am simply looking for answers


----------



## Cootaloot

Good beach but who's going to save the poor turtles


----------



## beachfrogg

Hello 
When I have been commenting here I was looking for answers myself
My point?
What if you were aware something that could be devastating, would you tell anyone and who would you tell
Knowing that this could adversely affect many people.
About now I expect that you will be looking for the questioning emoticon
Yes surprisingly this is aligned to this thread Elenin/ Nibiru/ Planet X / Hercolubus/ Eris but will take it also slightly off course so I was looking for the right forum to put this into
Having said this, I am interested in hearing from others who may be interested 
I am also interested to see if there are any people still reading this stuff


----------



## Cootaloot

Well no I would not tell anyone but people I know I can trust that will not let the info out until I and them where safe but the thing is I think we kill our selfs before any thing happens on a earth wide scale


----------



## Terral

Hi Ast:



asterism said:


> When are we supposed to see this brown dwarf again?



JPL Small-Body Database Browser

I believe the data indicates that we shall see this dwarf star, when the object reaches Mercury orbit around the end of August into September. The dwarf star will appear small at first at the lower left of the Sun with a -5 declination at perigee on 9/11/2011 and a 0.0 declination at the 9/26-27/2011 alignment right on the ecliptic plane between the Sun and Earth. Then the dwarf star will appear larger with each passing day, as the super-cold star heats up more and more while making the tight turn at Mercury orbit, until disappearing again inside the proton cloud while exiting the inner solar system later this year. The next test of our ELEnin/Dwarf Star thesis is on *7/7/2011* (Timeline) at the Sun/ELEnin/Saturn alignment where the ringed planet should give us a sign (post).


----------



## Terral

beachfrogg said:


> Hello
> When I have been commenting here I was looking for answers myself
> My point?
> What if you were aware something that could be devastating, would you tell anyone and who would you tell
> Knowing that this could adversely affect many people&#8230;&#8230;.
> About now I expect that you will be looking for the questioning emoticon
> Yes surprisingly this is aligned to this thread Elenin/ Nibiru/ Planet X / Hercolubus/ Eris but will take it also slightly off course so I was looking for the right forum to put this into
> Having said this, I am interested in hearing from others who may be interested
> I am also interested to see if there are any people still reading this stuff



*XXXXXX, you can't spam other boards-Meister*

I would explore options on these other Boards before trying to post anything here.


----------



## womanbeyondtime

Just a continuing thought aobut what is causing the very marked increase and strength of earthquakes. It must be something.  Are there any instructions on what can be used to look at planet X if it is near the sun?  I also have to say that I noticed several years ago that the sun was looking brighter, then I found out that there were differences, now I have to say that the sun really does lookmuch brighter.  Last fall I felt that the light was totally different then it usually is and then I heard about the 2 day earilier rising of the sun in Greenland.  I say when are we going to get hard information on Planet X?


----------



## BluesMistress

Has the Invisible Dwarf appeared Yet??? 
What's been happening with  Marshall Law??
Any pole shifts???


----------



## Douger

Cootaloot said:


> Doug save the turtles


Working on that. That is do-able.


----------



## Liability

BluesMistress said:


> Has the Invisible Dwarf appeared Yet???
> What's been happening with  Marshall Law??
> Any pole shifts???



Metaphysics!

How CAN the *invisible* ever "appear?"

Martial Law has been secretly (one is tempted to say "invisibly") imposed for a long time.

The Poles shifted and life on Earth was annihilated on March 15, 2011.

Terral was invisibly correct.

We think we're here typing and posting on the interwebz, but in reality we are all just ghosts who don't know that we are extinct.


----------



## Cootaloot

Maybe we are all just a memorey.....maybe none of us are real maybe we all are just some AI unit on planet X


----------



## Meister

I have a really good memory and I don't remember any of this.


----------



## beachfrogg

Hello Terral
I am glad to see you are still following this thread
I would like to give you a small push in a direction for you to follow regarding comet Elenin
1.	As I have said before Elenin  is just a comet but a lot more also however what else is for a different thread 
2.	It will miss Earth
3.	The real question is what is following Elenin
I hope that you can read between the lines and put your efforts more to where they will have value


----------



## Douger

beachfrogg said:


> Hello Terral
> I am glad to see you are still following this thread
> I would like to give you a small push in a direction for you to follow regarding comet Elenin
> 1.	As I have said before Elenin  is just a comet but a lot more also however what else is for a different thread
> 2.	It will miss Earth
> 3.	The real question is what is following Elenin
> I hope that you can read between the lines and put your efforts more to where they will have value


Elenen is bought and paid for so I  imagine a Joo is chasing it across the galaxy with a loan offer.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

BeforeItsNews.com Story


> *ELENIN - MASSIVE OBJECT COMING IN TOWARDS US*
> 
> Monday, April 25, 2011 11:21         *Sorry for not updating sooner ... the images and annualysis of  Elenin photos has been time consuming ... plus trying to make new  contacts has taken its toll on my time here *
> *ELEnin: What are they? And what is the "Jupiter" sized Planet that is following them?*
> *April 25, 2011*
> *Most  of you more than likely heard the show where my husband Bob was invited  to call in during the last half hour and spoke about what we knew at  that time about what we believed was Elenin, and its possible history.*
> *Events  have been moving hard and fast ever since that show, and more and more  photos/images of Elenin, and its traveling companions have been hitting  the internet.*
> *Leonid Elenin has had his web site www.spaceobs.org swamped with questions ever since!*
> *And  I am sorry to say, he is very dismissive of the claims and annualized  images showing other objects coming with, or behind "His" comet. And he is starting to complain about people doctoring his images, to show objects that were never there in the first place. And  while he did not mention any names &#8230; I want to say right here &#8230; no  trickery or photo-shopping was involved in the enlargement &  enhancing of either his photos, or anyone else's photos to obtain what  you are about to see.*
> *There  are several web sites that are hosting photos of Elenin; from various  Astronomers from around the globe &#8230; here are a few links*
> 
> 
> *www.aerith.net/comet/catalog/2010X1/pictures.html*
> *gustavomuler.fotografiaastronomica.com/www/images/cometas/C1010X1/*
> *severastro.narod.ru/sla/com/2001-2010/2010/c2010x1/c2010x1.htm*
> *www.amication.de/Bernhards_Comet_Project/indexd.htm*
> *www.iceinspace.com.au/forum/showthread.php?p=705611*
> *Let's start with the photos and Photo Analysis. **Here is the first photo we found of Elenin*
> *xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/31007477/sn/906694764/name/C2010X1-110307-J47c.jpg A nice photo taken by Gustavo Muler &#8230; here is an enhancement of the center image xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/31007477/sn/2005807719/name/elenincore02.jpg and another xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/31007477/sn/1205462251/name/Snap_2011_04_08_15h47m06s_010.jpg . This  last enhancement brought out at least 13 objects that were tightly  orbiting the center mass &#8230; they are indicated by the dark-blue dots very  close in to the central mass.*
> *Comets do not have objects orbiting them!*
> *Then we discovered an article from the online EU web site dated *Mar 1st, 2011* www.eutimes.net/2011/03/russian-warning-issued-over-controlled-comet-headed-towards-earth/ titled "Russian Warning Issued over Controlled Comet headed towards Earth" And this quote from the article "*Most  ominous in Minister Serdyukov's report is his assertion that Comet  Elenin appears to be in "direct contact" with the mysterious  Jupiter-sized planet discovered beyond the orbit of Pluto that is, also,  headed inbound towards our Sun."
> *A Jupiter sized Planet that is in direct contact with Elenin that is also headed in towards our Sun &#8230; WOW! [More]*




This ELEnin dwarf star passes between the Sun and Saturn on 7/7/2011, which is the day we should expect to see a sign from the ringed planet that the dwarf star is attempting to wrestle polarity control from the Sun. 

JPL Small-Body Database Browser

ELEnin is 1.834 AU from Earth with the dwarf star now matching Earth orbit, which means the closing rate has slowed and the earth change symptoms are increasing but only gradually through this period. ELE will cross Mars orbit around June 25 and still be 1.796 AU away from our planet in two months time, which shows you that the object is closing very slowly. ELEnin then crosses Earth orbit on Aug. 3, 2011 at 1.489 AU, when Earth swings around in orbit and ELEnin begins closing the distance more rapidly taking the inside track near Mercury orbit. Then ELE crosses Venus orbit very quickly on Aug. 21, 2011 at 1.198 AU to reach Mercury orbit on Sept. 5, 2011. That is the point where I believe this dwarf star will become visible in early September at .859 AU from Earth and only .503 AU from the Sun. 

Then ELE reaches perigee and maximum velocity on 9/11/2011, before Sun/ELE/Earth alignment near midnight on 9/27/2011. That marks the time that ELEnin will be in position to take polarity control from the Sun, when the Earth is expected to tip backwards for the northern hemisphere to face away from the Sun for a period between 3 days and just over a week or so. The south magnetic pole will be attracted to the dwarf star to see the same days of sunlight and simultaneous exposure to massive solar storms caused by the massive gravitational/magnetic effects of the dwarf star so close to the Sun. The dwarf star reaches Venus orbit for the second time on Oct. 3, 2011 at which point the Earth is susceptible to impact by any orbiting satellites trapped inside the massive gravity well of this dwarf star. Mapping of the orbits of all these objects says the chances of impact are remote, while our planet has a much higher chance of seeing gravitational effects of one of these objects passing near enough to cause rogue tides and additional magnetosphere fluctuations.  

The nearest point in our encounter with this ELE dwarf star is still Oct. 17, 2011 at only .232 AU, or about 21 million miles. The Earth passes ELE orbit on Nov. 5, 2011, which marks the best chance that our planet will encounter any trailing objects/debris caught in the gravity well of this massive star. Then we have another Sun/Earth/ELE alignment on 11/22/2011 like the 3/11/2011 alignment that caused the Japan Quake, but this time the ELE distance is only .58 AU, instead of 2.01 AU; which says to prepare for something BIG at that alignment. The solar storms, pole shifts, ELE alignments and related earth change events should subside by the end of the year for our planet and the moon to assume a near-normal orbits through the coming year for those of you who prepared and executed your survival plans. Those among you blinded by Normalcy Bias who refused to take heed and prepare will likely become ELE causalities amid the chaos and mayhem that begins later this summer.  


*
*


----------



## JackDan

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> BeforeItsNews.com Story
> 
> 
> 
> *ELENIN - MASSIVE OBJECT COMING IN TOWARDS US*
> 
> Monday, April 25, 2011 11:21         *Sorry for not updating sooner ... the images and annualysis of  Elenin photos has been time consuming ... plus trying to make new  contacts has taken its toll on my time here *
> *ELEnin: What are they? And what is the "Jupiter" sized Planet that is following them?*
> *April 25, 2011*
> *Most  of you more than likely heard the show where my husband Bob was invited  to call in during the last half hour and spoke about what we knew at  that time about what we believed was Elenin, and its possible history.*
> *Events  have been moving hard and fast ever since that show, and more and more  photos/images of Elenin, and its traveling companions have been hitting  the internet.*
> *Leonid Elenin has had his web site www.spaceobs.org swamped with questions ever since!*
> *And  I am sorry to say, he is very dismissive of the claims and annualized  images showing other objects coming with, or behind "His" comet. And he is starting to complain about people doctoring his images, to show objects that were never there in the first place. And  while he did not mention any names  I want to say right here  no  trickery or photo-shopping was involved in the enlargement &  enhancing of either his photos, or anyone else's photos to obtain what  you are about to see.*
> *There  are several web sites that are hosting photos of Elenin; from various  Astronomers from around the globe  here are a few links*
> 
> 
> *www.aerith.net/comet/catalog/2010X1/pictures.html*
> *gustavomuler.fotografiaastronomica.com/www/images/cometas/C1010X1/*
> *severastro.narod.ru/sla/com/2001-2010/2010/c2010x1/c2010x1.htm*
> *www.amication.de/Bernhards_Comet_Project/indexd.htm*
> *www.iceinspace.com.au/forum/showthread.php?p=705611*
> *Let's start with the photos and Photo Analysis. **Here is the first photo we found of Elenin*
> *xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/31007477/sn/906694764/name/C2010X1-110307-J47c.jpg A nice photo taken by Gustavo Muler  here is an enhancement of the center image xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/31007477/sn/2005807719/name/elenincore02.jpg and another xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/31007477/sn/1205462251/name/Snap_2011_04_08_15h47m06s_010.jpg . This  last enhancement brought out at least 13 objects that were tightly  orbiting the center mass  they are indicated by the dark-blue dots very  close in to the central mass.*
> *Comets do not have objects orbiting them!*
> *Then we discovered an article from the online EU web site dated *Mar 1st, 2011* www.eutimes.net/2011/03/russian-warning-issued-over-controlled-comet-headed-towards-earth/ titled "Russian Warning Issued over Controlled Comet headed towards Earth" And this quote from the article "*Most  ominous in Minister Serdyukov's report is his assertion that Comet  Elenin appears to be in "direct contact" with the mysterious  Jupiter-sized planet discovered beyond the orbit of Pluto that is, also,  headed inbound towards our Sun."
> *A Jupiter sized Planet that is in direct contact with Elenin that is also headed in towards our Sun  WOW! [More]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ELEnin dwarf star passes between the Sun and Saturn on 7/7/2011, which is the day we should expect to see a sign from the ringed planet that the dwarf star is attempting to wrestle polarity control from the Sun.
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> ELEnin is 1.834 AU from Earth with the dwarf star now matching Earth orbit, which means the closing rate has slowed and the earth change symptoms are increasing but only gradually through this period. ELE will cross Mars orbit around June 25 and still be 1.796 AU away from our planet in two months time, which shows you that the object is closing very slowly. ELEnin then crosses Earth orbit on Aug. 3, 2011 at 1.489 AU, when Earth swings around in orbit and ELEnin begins closing the distance more rapidly taking the inside track near Mercury orbit. Then ELE crosses Venus orbit very quickly on Aug. 21, 2011 at 1.198 AU to reach Mercury orbit on Sept. 5, 2011. That is the point where I believe this dwarf star will become visible in early September at .859 AU from Earth and only .503 AU from the Sun.
> 
> Then ELE reaches perigee and maximum velocity on 9/11/2011, before Sun/ELE/Earth alignment near midnight on 9/27/2011. That marks the time that ELEnin will be in position to take polarity control from the Sun, when the Earth is expected to tip backwards for the northern hemisphere to face away from the Sun for a period between 3 days and just over a week or so. The south magnetic pole will be attracted to the dwarf star to see the same days of sunlight and simultaneous exposure to massive solar storms caused by the massive gravitational/magnetic effects of the dwarf star so close to the Sun. The dwarf star reaches Venus orbit for the second time on Oct. 3, 2011 at which point the Earth is susceptible to impact by any orbiting satellites trapped inside the massive gravity well of this dwarf star. Mapping of the orbits of all these objects says the chances of impact are remote, while our planet has a much higher chance of seeing gravitational effects of one of these objects passing near enough to cause rogue tides and additional magnetosphere fluctuations.
> 
> The nearest point in our encounter with this ELE dwarf star is still Oct. 17, 2011 at only .232 AU, or about 21 million miles. The Earth passes ELE orbit on Nov. 5, 2011, which marks the best chance that our planet will encounter any trailing objects/debris caught in the gravity well of this massive star. Then we have another Sun/Earth/ELE alignment on 11/22/2011 like the 3/11/2011 alignment that caused the Japan Quake, but this time the ELE distance is only .58 AU, instead of 2.01 AU; which says to prepare for something BIG at that alignment. The solar storms, pole shifts, ELE alignments and related earth change events should subside by the end of the year for our planet and the moon to assume a near-normal orbits through the coming year for those of you who prepared and executed your survival plans. Those among you blinded by Normalcy Bias who refused to take heed and prepare will likely become ELE causalities amid the chaos and mayhem that begins later this summer.
> 
> 
> *
> *
Click to expand...


.......


----------



## krikeysmatez

Just thought I would drop in and say hello.  Been trying to find my own answers to as why all the crazy weather earthquakes etc etc have been going on...Nibiru is a pretty believable explanation in my opinion but I still have other opinions which I wont get into on this post.

I did however want to stop in and tell Teral and others that are trying to figure this stuff out too, of stuff I have seen the last 24 hours.   My friend and I sat in my garage for 5 hours watching a nasty storm and monitoring the radar on a site called Intellicast.com.  During this time we each witnessed these wierd happenings on the radar in which a huge cloud or storm system would appear and dissappear on the radar, then shortly after you would see these "haarp rings" around the same area as these dissappearing cloud or storm systems.  These rings were perfectly circle shaped and looked like ripples in a pond on the radar until they dispersed.  Now the part that kept us going all night is that these rings kept appearing in areas near and around the New Madrid fault zone.  So we were freakin out for a bit...storms pass my area (nothing significant happens in Huntsville)  

Wake up have some coffee, tell a family member about what we saw and then had to defend myself for not being "crazy" as to what i witnessed, and start looking around again.

Came across this..well i cant post it because i dont post enough but do a google search for 
"The Great Central U.S. Shakeout"  not scheduled for May 16-21  Like the Fema drill we all kind of know about but this Shakeout is scheduled for the day after tomorrow.

Anyhoo..check it out and post anything interesting you find please.  I know it doesnt really pertain to Nibiru or Planet X  but,  earthquake related none the less.

Peace

PS if any want to or can repost those links for me thanks ahead of time!!!
Be safe all


----------



## JackDan

krikeysmatez said:


> Just thought I would drop in and say hello.  Been trying to find my own answers to as why all the crazy weather earthquakes etc etc have been going on...Nibiru is a pretty believable explanation in my opinion but I still have other opinions which I wont get into on this post.
> 
> I did however want to stop in and tell Teral and others that are trying to figure this stuff out too, of stuff I have seen the last 24 hours.   My friend and I sat in my garage for 5 hours watching a nasty storm and monitoring the radar on a site called Intellicast.com.  During this time we each witnessed these wierd happenings on the radar in which a huge cloud or storm system would appear and dissappear on the radar, then shortly after you would see these "haarp rings" around the same area as these dissappearing cloud or storm systems.  These rings were perfectly circle shaped and looked like ripples in a pond on the radar until they dispersed.  Now the part that kept us going all night is that these rings kept appearing in areas near and around the New Madrid fault zone.  So we were freakin out for a bit...storms pass my area (nothing significant happens in Huntsville)
> 
> Wake up have some coffee, tell a family member about what we saw and then had to defend myself for not being "crazy" as to what i witnessed, and start looking around again.
> 
> Came across this..well i cant post it because i dont post enough but do a google search for
> "The Great Central U.S. Shakeout"  not scheduled for May 16-21  Like the Fema drill we all kind of know about but this Shakeout is scheduled for the day after tomorrow.
> 
> Anyhoo..check it out and post anything interesting you find please.  I know it doesnt really pertain to Nibiru or Planet X  but,  earthquake related none the less.
> 
> Peace
> 
> PS if any want to or can repost those links for me thanks ahead of time!!!
> Be safe all



The Great Central U.S. ShakeOut - Get Ready!


----------



## Meister

We had some unexplained weather around here, also.  Sunday the sun was shining and in the 60's.  Two days later it's raining and in the high 40's.  There is no logical explanation for this to be happening.  I think that brown dwarf is behind all of this crazy stuff....word.


----------



## Amy Evans

*Greetings Beachfrogg ... I want to thank you for posting my article here ... I do not recognise your name?  And Terral, Susan had spoken highly of you 

Greetings to everyone here.

You all have read my article ... there is a great deal more to these 3 objects than anyone is being told ... so we are all forced to gather our own information as best as we can ... I, with a great deal of help from very knowledgable friends, have been attempting to do this for some time.  And as you see here, the results are starting to pile up ... and the possible conclusion does not bode well for all of us very soon.

In less than 6 months from now, we will finally know the truth ... but by then, it may well be too late for a number of us.  So here is my suggestion ... plan and prepare as if you and your family are going on an extended back-packing camping trip.  You have no idea of the weather, or what you might run into (Two or Four legged) ... where to find water?

Basic Surval
Dried foods
First Aid kits

Other suggestions I will leave to your learned and creative minds ... keep Katrina in mind!

Plus ... if nothing happens, you can still have a fantastic camping trip!

I am open to all reasonable questions ... please feel free to examin the photos/images and enhancements ... and to start collecting your own images and double checking them as well.

If you should find more evidence, please pass it along to this group, and to me.

Amy





*


beachfrogg said:


> Hello Terral
> I am glad to see you are still following this thread
> I would like to give you a small push in a direction for you to follow regarding comet Elenin
> 1.	As I have said before Elenin  is just a comet but a lot more also however what else is for a different thread
> 2.	It will miss Earth
> 3.	The real question is what is following Elenin
> I hope that you can read between the lines and put your efforts more to where they will have value


----------



## BluesMistress

Meister said:


> We had some unexplained weather around here, also.  Sunday the sun was shining and in the 60's.  Two days later it's raining and in the high 40's.  There is no logical explanation for this to be happening.  I think that brown dwarf is behind all of this crazy stuff....word.



That is So Wierd because we've had the same type of thing here too ~ 
It may be the invisible dwarf starting to appear. Huummmmmmmm
This makes me Wonder what's really going on. 
Sometimes it almost looks like it may have small particles that look like snow.
I try to keep the dog in just in case............


----------



## Cootaloot

Wow I still have yet to have or see this weather....but it must be invisible to....


----------



## krikeysmatez

Cootaloot said:


> Wow I still have yet to have or see this weather....but it must be invisible to....



youtu.be/P56gu_8tNTc]YouTube - Covert HAARP Severe Weather Ops. 1:00 AM April 26 2011.avi

heres the weather ...you know....the shit thats been killing people and destroying our homes the past 3 fkkn weeks.


----------



## Meister

krikeysmatez said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I still have yet to have or see this weather....but it must be invisible to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtu.be/P56gu_8tNTc]YouTube - Covert HAARP Severe Weather Ops. 1:00 AM April 26 2011.avi
> 
> heres the weather ...you know....the shit thats been killing people and destroying our homes the past 3 fkkn weeks.
Click to expand...


Your right....that hasn't happened before, huh?


----------



## krikeysmatez

Meister said:


> krikeysmatez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I still have yet to have or see this weather....but it must be invisible to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtu.be/P56gu_8tNTc]YouTube - Covert HAARP Severe Weather Ops. 1:00 AM April 26 2011.avi
> 
> heres the weather ...you know....the shit thats been killing people and destroying our homes the past 3 fkkn weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right....that hasn't happened before, huh?
Click to expand...


Lets see...record tornado outbreaks April 2011....Now youre a pretty smart fella....what does that mean?
Too bad theres not a dumbass emoticon


----------



## Meister

krikeysmatez said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krikeysmatez said:
> 
> 
> 
> youtu.be/P56gu_8tNTc]YouTube - Covert HAARP Severe Weather Ops. 1:00 AM April 26 2011.avi
> 
> heres the weather ...you know....the shit thats been killing people and destroying our homes the past 3 fkkn weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right....that hasn't happened before, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see...record tornado outbreaks April 2011....Now youre a pretty smart fella....what does that mean?
> Too bad theres not a dumbass emoticon
Click to expand...


Let's see....your a pretty smart fella....what does it mean?

It means it broke the last record of outbreaks in April......dumbass

There will be another year when this record will be broken. 
Now that wasn't very hard was it, genius?


----------



## chimaybliss

Comet Elenin will turn out to be Nibiru in the end.  Wait unti November for the fireworks to start


----------



## Nate

chimaybliss said:


> Comet Elenin will turn out to be Nibiru in the end.  Wait unti November for the fireworks to start



You nuts are a hoot, makes the work day go by so much quicker... Though you should have said October so when nothing happens you can push it to November. Can't wait until 2012 and see you kooks really froth at the mouth.


----------



## JackDan

Nate said:


> chimaybliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comet Elenin will turn out to be Nibiru in the end.  Wait unti November for the fireworks to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nuts are a hoot, makes the work day go by so much quicker... Though you should have said October so when nothing happens you can push it to November. Can't wait until 2012 and see you kooks really froth at the mouth.
Click to expand...


I totally agree with you.  I mean terral has been pushing this crap, and martial law, and h1n1, and pole shift for probably like 5 years on this site.  straight up blows my mind.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

Mensur Omerbashich included ELEnin alignment data in his models to show the Earth orbiting through many solar/planetary/lunar alignments leading to seismic activity. 

Lanl.arxiv.org Papers



> "... I include the following celestial objects in this verification: the Sun, the Mercury, the Venus, the Mars, the Jupiter, the Saturn the Uranus, the Neptune, and the comet C/2010X1 (Elenin). The Elenin is included for two reasons: first, it drags with it a could of gravitationally locked particles around 30,000 km across, making its gravitational shadowing significant for proving the georesonator, and, secondly, it passed the Uranus orbit (on the Elenin's own sling-orbit about the Sun) within the previous decade, adding to the verification's robustness in terms of very strong seismicity. The Elenin has started affecting the Earth's strongest seismicity around the mid 1960-ies.



Here is a News Flash for everybody unaware: This inbound object must be HUGE to affect Earth at such great distances and no wonder the Japan Quake was so severe and caused so much destruction. We have a 7/7/2011 Sun/ELEnin/Saturn alignment that should give us a sign of what is in store for Earth very late on 9/26/2011. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8fnIagIrik"]Alignments, Elenin Dwarf Star Earthquakes - Scientific Proof[/ame]

The truth is coming out, but the many will continue suffering from Normalcy Bias right to the very end to curl up in a little ball and cry mommy when the crap hits the fan.


----------



## Mad Scientist

JackDan said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chimaybliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comet Elenin will turn out to be Nibiru in the end.  Wait unti November for the fireworks to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nuts are a hoot, makes the work day go by so much quicker... Though you should have said October so when nothing happens you can push it to November. Can't wait until 2012 and see you kooks really froth at the mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you.  I mean terral has been pushing this crap, and martial law, and h1n1, and pole shift for probably like 5 years on this site.  straight up blows my mind.
Click to expand...

He's only been here 2 years.


----------



## follower316

That's nothing. the Prophets of OLD had been pushing their messages for alot longer - doesn't mean Terral is wrong, just that you've had plenty of time to be forewarned - what about the sheeple?


----------



## follower316

IN fact, 2012Hoax.org - is quoted as saying "ignorance is bliss" as an excuse for NASA "missing" a near earth encounter with an object that they misseed. 

Probably the best policy, eh, given the fact that if (comet) ELEnin is actually something to worry about, there aint nothing 98% of the population can or will do about it positively. 

The bunker builders are all booked up for at least the next 12 months - backlogged.

I'm certain - 100% positive - just as Robert the man in the yellow hat was that 3/15/11 the world will be exactly the same as before - we'll all be fine this summer and fall - even next.


----------



## JackDan

Mad Scientist said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> You nuts are a hoot, makes the work day go by so much quicker... Though you should have said October so when nothing happens you can push it to November. Can't wait until 2012 and see you kooks really froth at the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you.  I mean terral has been pushing this crap, and martial law, and h1n1, and pole shift for probably like 5 years on this site.  straight up blows my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's only been here 2 years.
Click to expand...


either way it is alot of time to keep jumping on the sails of every new conspiracy's ship.


----------



## Meister

JackDan said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you.  I mean terral has been pushing this crap, and martial law, and h1n1, and pole shift for probably like 5 years on this site.  straight up blows my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> He's only been here 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> either way it is alot of time to keep jumping on the sails of every new conspiracy's ship.
Click to expand...


Not to mention Terral's 0-fer


----------



## Meister

follower316 said:


> IN fact, 2012Hoax.org - is quoted as saying "ignorance is bliss" as an excuse for NASA "missing" a near earth encounter with an object that they misseed.
> 
> Probably the best policy, eh, given the fact that if (comet) ELEnin is actually something to worry about, there aint nothing 98% of the population can or will do about it positively.
> 
> The bunker builders are all booked up for at least the next 12 months - backlogged.
> 
> I'm certain - 100% positive - just as Robert the man in the yellow hat was that 3/15/11 the world will be exactly the same as before - we'll all be fine this summer and fall - even next.



How many does NASA catch?  You mention one....which you bring no source to back up your statement, but I'll give you the one that you mention.  NASA does report on the majority that has a fly-by.
The biggest thing about the comet is that the night sky will have something different to offer amature astronomers...me being one included, I'm looking forward to it.
You just keep digging your bunker while I enjoy life before the fly-by and after the fly-by.  I'm sure after the comet is gone, your going to find something else to worry about....your type always does.


----------



## Gamolon

krikeysmatez said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krikeysmatez said:
> 
> 
> 
> youtu.be/P56gu_8tNTc]YouTube - Covert HAARP Severe Weather Ops. 1:00 AM April 26 2011.avi
> 
> heres the weather ...you know....the shit thats been killing people and destroying our homes the past 3 fkkn weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right....that hasn't happened before, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see...record tornado outbreaks April 2011....Now youre a pretty smart fella....what does that mean?
> Too bad theres not a dumbass emoticon
Click to expand...


What was the reason for this record outbreak in 1984? 

March 28, 1984 Carolina's Tornado Outbreak


----------



## Cootaloot

Thats because the invisible brown dwarf was found in 1983 so that must be why that happen in 1984


----------



## follower316

Meister said:


> follower316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN fact, 2012Hoax.org - is quoted as saying "ignorance is bliss" as an excuse for NASA "missing" a near earth encounter with an object that they misseed.
> 
> Probably the best policy, eh, given the fact that if (comet) ELEnin is actually something to worry about, there aint nothing 98% of the population can or will do about it positively.
> 
> The bunker builders are all booked up for at least the next 12 months - backlogged.
> 
> I'm certain - 100% positive - just as Robert the man in the yellow hat was that 3/15/11 the world will be exactly the same as before - we'll all be fine this summer and fall - even next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many does NASA catch?  You mention one....which you bring no source to back up your statement, but I'll give you the one that you mention.  NASA does report on the majority that has a fly-by.
> The biggest thing about the comet is that the night sky will have something different to offer amature astronomers...me being one included, I'm looking forward to it.
> You just keep digging your bunker while I enjoy life before the fly-by and after the fly-by.  I'm sure after the comet is gone, your going to find something else to worry about....your type always does.
Click to expand...


So you're on this thread for entertainment? I'm insured, no need to dig a hole. I've already won the lottery. I've also got immunity unlike most, so i can talk all i want and not worry about my ride getting bumped. how about you?

how about you go to the hoax site (just for kicks) and look up the explanation for google being blocked out. find the link that takes you to the UNblocked  image on the other sky map site, and then filter it with the x-ray option, and then go compare what you see with any other comet (you can find immages for) under the same filter. Notice anything? Other than the fact that you seem to pumping what all other trusted organizations seem to pumping? EXCREMENT.

No need to scare anybody because "ignorance is bliss" right? You know it is. Nobody likes to come to grips with mortaility especially when ignorance is so supported by the masses. It's called herding - and it provides a lot of benefits - staying alive isn't necessarily one of them.  

Cheers mate!


----------



## Meister

follower316 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> follower316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN fact, 2012Hoax.org - is quoted as saying "ignorance is bliss" as an excuse for NASA "missing" a near earth encounter with an object that they misseed.
> 
> Probably the best policy, eh, given the fact that if (comet) ELEnin is actually something to worry about, there aint nothing 98% of the population can or will do about it positively.
> 
> The bunker builders are all booked up for at least the next 12 months - backlogged.
> 
> I'm certain - 100% positive - just as Robert the man in the yellow hat was that 3/15/11 the world will be exactly the same as before - we'll all be fine this summer and fall - even next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many does NASA catch?  You mention one....which you bring no source to back up your statement, but I'll give you the one that you mention.  NASA does report on the majority that has a fly-by.
> The biggest thing about the comet is that the night sky will have something different to offer amature astronomers...me being one included, I'm looking forward to it.
> You just keep digging your bunker while I enjoy life before the fly-by and after the fly-by.  I'm sure after the comet is gone, your going to find something else to worry about....your type always does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're on this thread for entertainment? I'm insured, no need to dig a hole. I've already won the lottery. I've also got immunity unlike most, so i can talk all i want and not worry about my ride getting bumped. how about you?
> 
> how about you go to the hoax site (just for kicks) and look up the explanation for google being blocked out. find the link that takes you to the UNblocked  image on the other sky map site, and then filter it with the x-ray option, and then go compare what you see with any other comet (you can find immages for) under the same filter. Notice anything? Other than the fact that you seem to pumping what all other trusted organizations seem to pumping? EXCREMENT.
> 
> No need to scare anybody because "ignorance is bliss" right? You know it is. Nobody likes to come to grips with mortaility especially when ignorance is so supported by the masses. It's called herding - and it provides a lot of benefits - staying alive isn't necessarily one of them.
> 
> Cheers mate!
Click to expand...


You and Terral are supplying all the entertainment. Where there is a conspiracy theory, I'm sure that you and Terral will always be there, follower.  Why would this one be any different?  Speaking of excrement.....you guys are full of it.  So glad you have your insurance, and that you won your lottery...I hope you bought your silver from Terral.
Coming to grips with mortality is part of life, follower.  I've lived long enough to have come to grips and I don't fear death, we all get there sooner or later.
One other thing....speaking of ignorance, have you looked in the mirror lately?
"Cheers"


----------



## asterism

follower316 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> follower316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN fact, 2012Hoax.org - is quoted as saying "ignorance is bliss" as an excuse for NASA "missing" a near earth encounter with an object that they misseed.
> 
> Probably the best policy, eh, given the fact that if (comet) ELEnin is actually something to worry about, there aint nothing 98% of the population can or will do about it positively.
> 
> The bunker builders are all booked up for at least the next 12 months - backlogged.
> 
> I'm certain - 100% positive - just as Robert the man in the yellow hat was that 3/15/11 the world will be exactly the same as before - we'll all be fine this summer and fall - even next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many does NASA catch?  You mention one....which you bring no source to back up your statement, but I'll give you the one that you mention.  NASA does report on the majority that has a fly-by.
> The biggest thing about the comet is that the night sky will have something different to offer amature astronomers...me being one included, I'm looking forward to it.
> You just keep digging your bunker while I enjoy life before the fly-by and after the fly-by.  I'm sure after the comet is gone, your going to find something else to worry about....your type always does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're on this thread for entertainment? I'm insured, no need to dig a hole. I've already won the lottery. I've also got immunity unlike most, so i can talk all i want and not worry about my ride getting bumped. how about you?
> 
> how about you go to the hoax site (just for kicks) and look up the explanation for google being blocked out. find the link that takes you to the UNblocked  image on the other sky map site, and then filter it with the x-ray option, and then go compare what you see with any other comet (you can find immages for) under the same filter. Notice anything? Other than the fact that you seem to pumping what all other trusted organizations seem to pumping? EXCREMENT.
> 
> No need to scare anybody because "ignorance is bliss" right? You know it is. Nobody likes to come to grips with mortaility especially when ignorance is so supported by the masses. It's called herding - and it provides a lot of benefits - staying alive isn't necessarily one of them.
> 
> Cheers mate!
Click to expand...


Another site shows a real location for this mystery object?  What's the location?  Can we see it from Earth?


----------



## follower316

i wasn't calling you ignorant - i was quoting the hoax website in response to their explanation / response for missing the last incoming asteriod (which was tiny) - but they have it right. ignorance is bliss.


----------



## follower316

asterism said:


> follower316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many does NASA catch?  You mention one....which you bring no source to back up your statement, but I'll give you the one that you mention.  NASA does report on the majority that has a fly-by.
> The biggest thing about the comet is that the night sky will have something different to offer amature astronomers...me being one included, I'm looking forward to it.
> You just keep digging your bunker while I enjoy life before the fly-by and after the fly-by.  I'm sure after the comet is gone, your going to find something else to worry about....your type always does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're on this thread for entertainment? I'm insured, no need to dig a hole. I've already won the lottery. I've also got immunity unlike most, so i can talk all i want and not worry about my ride getting bumped. how about you?
> 
> how about you go to the hoax site (just for kicks) and look up the explanation for google being blocked out. find the link that takes you to the UNblocked  image on the other sky map site, and then filter it with the x-ray option, and then go compare what you see with any other comet (you can find immages for) under the same filter. Notice anything? Other than the fact that you seem to pumping what all other trusted organizations seem to pumping? EXCREMENT.
> 
> No need to scare anybody because "ignorance is bliss" right? You know it is. Nobody likes to come to grips with mortaility especially when ignorance is so supported by the masses. It's called herding - and it provides a lot of benefits - staying alive isn't necessarily one of them.
> 
> Cheers mate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another site shows a real location for this mystery object?  What's the location?  Can we see it from Earth?
Click to expand...


Asterism - read up thread and the directions are there (on 2012Hoax.org no less!) for taking a look - the best look - at what's coming at us. It adds significanctly to compare the image with the x-ray filter to "known" comets because if this is a comet it is like no other comet recorded in history in terms of composition. 

_"The individual is handicapped by coming face-to-face with a conspiracy so monstrous- he simply cannot believe it exists."_


----------



## Cootaloot

I love how it goes cold for a while they fires back up with new e tards comeing trying to prove that a comet that was already said to have a coma 50000 miles that can be picked up by heat tracing and to simple minded fucks that can't read it right it looks very big but then again the weather that must mean something is comeing that got to be why there was a record outbreak but wait it's been a really warm spring so maybe just maybe the warm weather has something to do with it but I could be wrong


----------



## beachfrogg

hello
After NASA found this object back in 1983, Dr.Harringtom led a group of Scientists, including Dr.&#8217;s Matese & Whitmire, to investigate it &#8230; Dr. Harrington was going to go public with their findings, but &#8230;&#8230;

I think this is the object they were speaking about put this search into google   xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/31007477/sn/552865538/name/Snap_2011_04_15_17h16m50s_001.jpg

A Brown Dwarf Star, about the size of Jupiter, with Planets is following Elenin. 

A recent article in Russia mentions that Elenin is being followed by a Jupiter sized Planet


----------



## AAONMS

Meister said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's only been here 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either way it is alot of time to keep jumping on the sails of every new conspiracy's ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention Terral's 0-fer
Click to expand...


Meister you forget one important point though.  It Doesnt matter how many times Terral has been wrong in the past.  If you explore enough conspiracies you are likely to find one that sticks eventually.  

*Even the sun will shine on a dogs ass some days!  *


----------



## Gamolon

Cootaloot said:


> Thats because the invisible brown dwarf was found in 1983 so that must be why that happen in 1984



I get it. The brown dwarf needed to be NOTICED before it unleashed it's meteorological wrath upon the earth. It wanted to make sure we KNEW what was causing all this bad weather.

Interesting.

Another question. Can you explain why this record outbreak happened in 1974 well BEFORE the brown dwarf was discovered?
Super Outbreak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm guessing that you are now blaming ALL bad weather on this brown dwarf back to 1983? Or is it just the record breaking weather we have?


----------



## Meister

AAONMS said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> either way it is alot of time to keep jumping on the sails of every new conspiracy's ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention Terral's 0-fer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meister you forget one important point though.  It Doesnt matter how many times Terral has been wrong in the past.  If you explore enough conspiracies you are likely to find one that sticks eventually.
> 
> *Even the sun will shine on a dogs ass some days!  *
Click to expand...


I'll play the odds any day.


----------



## Cootaloot

Well it's like this it was found in 1983  so shit happened in 1984 it was found again in 2010 so shit is now happening in 2011 it all makes so much sense that it was my 5 year old who came up with that theory lol don't you see the pattern here it's plain as day lol every time they find something in space and something bad happens here after finding it that it must be that object causing it.


----------



## Gamolon

Cootaloot said:


> Well it's like this it was found in 1983  so shit happened in 1984 it was found again in 2010 so shit is now happening in 2011 it all makes so much sense that it was my 5 year old who came up with that theory lol don't you see the pattern here it's plain as day lol every time they find something in space and something bad happens here after finding it that it must be that object causing it.



So what did they find in 1973?

And the object has to be FOUND in order to cause bad things to happen?

What was it doing for all those years we didn't see it?


----------



## Cootaloot

Gamolon said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's like this it was found in 1983  so shit happened in 1984 it was found again in 2010 so shit is now happening in 2011 it all makes so much sense that it was my 5 year old who came up with that theory lol don't you see the pattern here it's plain as day lol every time they find something in space and something bad happens here after finding it that it must be that object causing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did they find in 1973?
> 
> And the object has to be FOUND in order to cause bad things to happen?
> 
> What was it doing for all those years we didn't see it?
Click to expand...

It forgot to turn on it's GPS and made a wrong turn and got lost but it's ok now its got on star turn by turn nav and is back on track


----------



## Cootaloot

Gamolon said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's like this it was found in 1983  so shit happened in 1984 it was found again in 2010 so shit is now happening in 2011 it all makes so much sense that it was my 5 year old who came up with that theory lol don't you see the pattern here it's plain as day lol every time they find something in space and something bad happens here after finding it that it must be that object causing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did they find in 1973?
> 
> And the object has to be FOUND in order to cause bad things to happen?
> 
> What was it doing for all those years we didn't see it?
Click to expand...

It forgot to turn on it's GPS and made a wrong turn and got lost but it's ok now its got on star turn by turn nav and is back on track


----------



## Terral

I did not post this message here. Original link ( http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...gins-may-3rd-on-yowradio-com.html#post3591516 )This is post #1411. Like anybody will ever read this. There is no sense in trying to inform these readers about what is coming  *XXXXX-Meister* Future updates are at this Board: *XXXXX-Meister*=================

Marshall Master LIVE Tuesday May 3rd at 7:00PM PST with some VERY special Guests on his panel this week to discuss Elenin !!!!! This is the BEGINNING of a SERIES of shows on this topic....

This is a show that you DO NOT want to miss. There will be a call in number for listeners to ask their questions live as well as a Chat Room for listeners to discuss the show while it is on the air. The link below takes you to the Yowradio section, click "follow" and you will be sent a reminder for this VERY SPECIAL AIRING.

*IS ELENIN JUST A GREAT COMET, OR IS IT MORE?*

Tuesday, May 3, 2011  -  5 PM to 7 PM PST
Chat Room and Call-ins in the Second Hour
*XXXXXXXXX*
HOST: Marshall Masters
PANEL: Ed Douglas, Richard Goodwin and Terral Croft of
the Planet X Town Hall Panel, Comet Elenin Research Team

============
*No spamming the board with other message boards*
Planet X Town Hall Website:  *XXXXX-Meister*
Download Paltalk: *XXXXXX-Meister*
Planet X Brown Dwarf Research:  *XXXXX-Meister*
Join this chat channel with comments and questions about the ELEnin object that is now 1.8 AU from Earth and due to reach Mars orbit on June 25, 2011. 

Links:

NASA ELEnin JPL: JPL Small-Body Database Browser

ELEnin Is Coming! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7wpEIGU0I"]YouTube - Planet Elenin - Nibiru - Brown Dwarf Star Is Coming[/ame]

Dwarf Star Timeline: *XXXXXXXX*
Install Coordinate Pins In Google Sky To Track ELEnin: Astronomer Tracking Instructions For The ELEnin Comet/Dwarf Star

Earth Change Video: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcJzLBcDdzM"]YouTube - Japan Earthquake,in USA warns Russia, Madrid fault, Super Moon, Comet Elenin (Mirror)[/ame]

Alignments, ELEnin Dwarf Star Earthquakes - Scientific Proof: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8fnIagIrik"]YouTube - Alignments, Elenin Dwarf Star Earthquakes - Scientific Proof (Mirror)[/ame]

Astronomimcal Alignments As The Cause Of ~M6+ Seismicity by Mensur Omerbashich: http://lanl.arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1104/1104.2036.pdf

25 Symptoms of Dwarf Star:*XXXXXXXXXXX* 
Dwarf Star Safe Zones: *XXXXXXXXXX*


----------



## Cootaloot

Good show I got the podcast today but I have to say your theory of a pole shift while your in a cave I will say that it might be a bad idea if any of this is going to happen caves can be really unstable during a big earthquake and if it caves in your trapped..now here is one more thing say you bug out to your cave and none of this happens then what you think everyone in your goup is going to be ok I left my job but they will take me back when I say I was just hiding in a cave for the past two months


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

Much of my ELEnin work is being used to help people wake up to the fact that we are living in an Extinction-Level Event Movie that is real and you are the stars of the show. 

Before It's News

article:



> "The whole solar system seems to be heating up, the sun is becoming active and earth-changing events are becoming more frequent and intense with beyond-worst-case-scenario climate changes hitting around the globe. We have increasing geo-activity, volcanoes, earthquakes, rogue tides, sinking islands, magnetic pole migration, mass animal deaths, huge unexplained whirlpools in the Atlantic and so much more it would make anyones head spin."


http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...nasa-psyop-cover-for-incoming-dwarf-star.html



> "The whole solar system is heating up (ATS topic), the Sun is becoming active (link) and earth change events are becoming more frequent with greater intensity with increased global warming, volcanoes, earthquakes, rogue tides, sinking islands, magnetic pole migration, mass animal deaths and much more (GLP topic)."


article:



> "August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location. About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus orbit some 67 million miles from the sun. Then 24 days pass to when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun at 44.73 million miles. September 25, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the second conjunction with the sun, brown dwarf, Mercury, Saturn and Uranus in line for another gravitational alignment.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...net-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html



> "August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location. About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun at 44.73 million miles." ... September 25, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the second conjunction with the sun, brown dwarf, Mercury, Saturn, the Sun and Uranus in line for another Tug of War.


article: 



> "Safe Zones:
> 1.   Move 150+ miles from the coasts.
> 2.   Move 600 feet above sea level.
> 3.   Move away from volcanoes and super volcanoes like Yellowstone in northwestern USA.
> 4.   Move away from earthquake/seismic/avalanche/fault zones like the New Madrid Fault Zone in central USA.
> 5.   Move away from dams that will break.
> 6.   Move away from nuclear power plants that could become compromised.
> 7.   Move away from high elevations where radiation levels will be highest.
> 8.   Move away from large population areas where food riots will escalate into chaos and mayhem.
> 9.   Join into survival groups with people of like mind that have survival supplies, gear and guns to protect them."


my work:

Nibiru Safe Zones And Survival Strategies 



> "1. Move 150+ miles from the coasts.
> 2. Move 600 feet above sea level.
> 3. Move away from volcanoes and super volcanoes like Yellowstone in northwestern USA.
> 4. Move away from earthquake/seismic/avalanche/fault zones like the New Madrid Fault Zone in central USA.
> 5. Move away from dams that will break.
> 6. New Madrid pops and the Mississippi River Valley up to lake Michigan will be shaken to mud and washed away.
> 7. Move away from nuclear power plants to become compromised.
> 8. Move away from too high elevations amid magnetosphere/atmospheric fluctuations leading to solar radiation exposure. Lower elevations under more atmosphere provide more protection from solar radiation.
> 9. Move away from large population areas where food riots will escalate into chaos and mayhem.
> 10. Join into survival groups with people of like mind that have survival supplies, gear and guns to protect them.
> 11. Develop a survival strategy by selecting the optimum bug out location near a water supply, fertile land for planting seeds.
> 12. The very best survival location is inside a sturdy cave/cavern.
> 13. Bait and trap your food rather than hunt. That brings animals to you rather than chasing them to other areas."


If you google this topic (link), then you see pages of people doing the same thing. This is a link to the Tuesday radio show with Marshall Masters. This is a link to my information links for the show. This is a link to the updated timeline. The information at this link show you how to place ELEnin coordinate pins in Google Sky. This is cool stuff to help wake people up. May 21, 2011 is day to watch for planetary alignments of Earth, Mercury, Venus and Mars all on the same side of the Sun. July 7, 2011 is the day ELE passes directly between the Sun and Saturn where we should get a sign from the ringed planet that ELE is trying to assume polarity control. Take anything you wish from my work to wake people up. 

Much of the Bad News from NASA was Bad News from Terral. :0)


----------



## ChitownVigilant

The secret mystery schools knew that "as above, so below," the heavens have a direct impact on earth. Astrology WAS a science, especially when it came to earthquakes and natural phenomenon particularly solar cycles. Scientists are just now comprehending the solar cycle and the effects of the sun's radiation on the magnetosphere, particularly the effect it has on the fetus at the moment of conception. Earthquakes were accurately predicted in the past and there is an out-of-print book that was written in the 70's called, "Astology: The Space Age Science" that details this.  Actually Newton made claims in his time of being able to predict earthquakes.  The moon effects tides, so how hard is it to believe that the planets and other heavenly bodies have an impact on earth? The universe's underlying force is electro-magnetic energy and when planets and the sun align themselves in certain ways with the earth, it is like a tug of war, magnetically. Some believe it has to do with vast mineral deposits contracting and expanding.   

I believe the Platonic or Great year is coming to a close, which is roughly 25,625 years.  Each Age or Aeon is roughly 5125 years.  Our present Age supposedly began in 3133 BC according to Sumerian, Mayan and Egyptian texts and ends in 2012 AD.  With that said, I believe there is a Sumerian planisphere called the Sky Disk of Nebra that depicts this body that is now approaching.  It is the harbinger of the New Age ie New World Order.   

Through my research of ancient texts and their symbols, I have made some finds.  The woman dressed in the sun in Revelation is symbolic for the Venus in transit that is to occur in May 2012. The prior Venus in transit was the precursor to the tsunami that killed so many in 2004. In that same book the beast gets his power from the dragon.  2012 happens to be the year of the dragon in Chinese culture and the "lost" serpent bearer in the west. 

The Kali Yuga as well as other ancient cultures with no apparent connection to one another stated that we go through ages ie Gold(Age of gods), Silver(Age of demigods), etc.  This present Age is the densest and most ignorant.  Truth is depicted as lies.  And lies are propagated as truth.  It's just how it is.  This to shall pass.  We, ultimately, all find our way back to the One.  Peace.


----------



## Ernie S.

So Terral will you commit to a date when those of us that didn't take you seriously will no longer have an internet connection through which we can tell you how utterly ridiculous you are?


----------



## Terral

Dr Mensur Omerbashich:

I wanted to write and thank you for your dedicated efforts in publishing  your paper called *Astronomical Alignments: The Cause of Strong  Earthquakes* (link) that has resulted in Govt harassment. By now you might  realize that the Govt is causing you grief over this work, because this  ELEnin Comet is not comet at all; but something with much greater mass  that is very difficult to see with conventional telescopes. You have  stumbled upon a NASA/JPL/Govt Psyop where the ELEnin Comet is a cover  for an inbound dwarf star using the ELEnin JPL orbit/flight path. 

You  should be aware of the fact that Earth crossed ELE orbit on April 25,  2011 and has matched orbit at 1.8 AU at a distance that will remain near  constant to the end of June, when ELE crosses Mars orbit. We then have a  Sun/ELE/Saturn alignment on 7/7/2011 where we expect to see a sign from  the ringed planet that ELE is attempting to wrestle polarity control  from the Sun. ELE begins closing on Earth quickly by the end of August  into September where we expect the dwarf star to become visible upon  reaching Mercury orbit in the first week of September leading up to  perigee and the 9/26/2011 alignment that we believe will result in a  geological pole shift event that terraforms this planet. 

I also wanted to send you a few links to information that has turned up in my ELEnin investigation that might be helpful.


*No Spamming the Board with other message boards*


Dr. Mensur Omerbashich Paper: *XXXXXXX* 
ELE Dwarf Star Event Timeline:*XXXXXXXXX* 
9/26/2011 Pole Shift:*XXXXXXXXXX* 
Saturn Is Important Witness In This ELEnin Case: *XXXXXXXXXX* 
  ELEnin Is NASA Psyop:  *XXXXXXXXXXX*Dwarf Star Earth Change Symptoms: *XXXXXXXXXX* 
Dwarf Star Safe Zones:*XXXXXXXXX**XXXXXXXXXXX*.

Chat Room Address:*XXXXXXXXXXX*
Recent Marshal Masters ELEnin Radio Show: *XXXXXXXXXX*Radio show link list:*XXXXXXXXX*Sincerely,

Terral


----------



## ChitownVigilant

Thanks for the link to *Dr. Mensur Omerbashich's Paper*.  

"As above, so below" was well known to the ancient and not so ancient peoples.  The last 150 years of disinformation have led us astray.  In regards to safe places though, I would add that Patrick Geryl states, any area that is near a nuclear facility is not very safe and claims most continents to be unsafe, as their water tables would be effected.  We are now seeing this at Fukishima.  His belief is that central Africa's mountain caves are the best chance at survival.  I myself am uncertain of this though.

Fulcanelli's "Secret of the Cathedrals," book states that the stonemasons were well aware of the 'double catastrophe' that is to befall man and included it in their stone carvings of the cathedrals of the 12th and 13th century.  His book goes on to state that the monument known as 'The Double-Cross of Hendaye' hid a coded message detailing this and gave an area known as Cusco, Peru to be a safe haven.  Coincidentally, this area is known for its ancient megaliths.  I'm sure there is something to this.

In regards to the Saturn connection, I would ask if you are familiar with the "Lucifer Project?"  Supposedly NASA is planning on driving the satellite Cassini into the pole of the planet in hoping to ignite it.  I found it hard to believe but know that they did do this to Jupiter on a much smaller scale and if you are familiar with Arthur C. Clarkes work, you will find this is in the premise of 2001 and 2010.  Clarke and Kubrick, the director of the movie are some interesting characters who were steeped in the occult.  The story gets weirder and weirder when you go down that rabbit hole. 

I myself do not expect to survive this purification.  I would hope that I am ready to ascend but fear I am not.  This cosmic event is playing out on many dimensions and fear not, death is only a doorway.  What is the other side is determined by how we live our lives.  

Thanks for the information and don't mind the haters.  They know not what they do.  Peace.


----------



## ChitownVigilant

One more thing, I believe the freemasons have a symbolic picture representing this very body approaching on their first degree tracing board.  It is associated with Jacob's Ladder as well.  I believe this tradition started as a dark star "cult." to harbor knowledge of what had happened in our distant past.


----------



## krikeysmatez

Found this to be a pretty interesting read about a NASA guy's take on this.

Time will tell for sure though.

Don Yeomans with the truth about Comet Elenin | Space | EarthSky


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Terral,

It wont make a bit of fucking difference. 

Whatever's going to happen will happen and like before, a few will survive.

Just have fun until then.


----------



## Sheldon

ChitownVigilant said:


> One more thing, I believe the freemasons have a symbolic picture representing this very body approaching on their first degree tracing board.  It is associated with Jacob's Ladder as well.  I believe this tradition started as a dark star "cult." to harbor knowledge of what had happened in our distant past.



That's what my Ouija board says too.


----------



## Obamerican

Sheldon said:


> ChitownVigilant said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, I believe the freemasons have a symbolic picture representing this very body approaching on their first degree tracing board.  It is associated with Jacob's Ladder as well.  I believe this tradition started as a dark star "cult." to harbor knowledge of what had happened in our distant past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my Ouija board says too.
Click to expand...

So did my magic 8 ball.


----------



## Meister

I had tea leaves say the same thing.


----------



## JackDan

zzzzzzzzzzzz oh this thread is still alive?


----------



## ChitownVigilant

May 11 Earth, Mercury, Venus and Jupiter are in alignment to create optimum conditions for seismic activity.

   Latest Earthquakes M5.0+ in the World - Past 1 day



Magnitude 5 and greater earthquakes located by the USGS and contributing networks in the last week (168 hours). Magnitudes 6 and above are in red. (Some early events may be obscured by later ones on the maps.)

The most recent earthquakes are at the top of the list. Times are in Coordinated Universal Time (UTC). Click on the word "map" to see a ten-degree tall map displaying the earthquake. Click on an event's "DATE" to get a detailed report.


Update time = Tue May 10 2304 UTC 2011

  	MAG 	UTC DATE-TIME
y/m/d h:m:s 	LAT
deg 	LON
deg 	DEPTH
km 	 Region
MAP	 5.2  	2011/05/10 19:31:51 	 -20.153 	  168.363 	52.9 	 LOYALTY ISLANDS
MAP	 5.0  	2011/05/10 1645 	  -4.713 	 -105.457 	10.0 	 CENTRAL EAST PACIFIC RISE
MAP	 5.4  	2011/05/10 1505 	  43.293 	  130.932 	544.3 	 JILIN-HEILONGJIANG BORDER REGION, CHINA
MAP	 5.0  	2011/05/10 1503 	 -20.067 	  168.273 	35.0 	 LOYALTY ISLANDS
MAP	 5.0  	2011/05/10 15:05:22 	  -4.790 	 -105.582 	10.0 	 CENTRAL EAST PACIFIC RISE
MAP	 5.1  	2011/05/10 14:53:35 	 -20.162 	  168.193 	42.7 	 LOYALTY ISLANDS
MAP	 5.1  	2011/05/10 14:32:36 	  1.490 	  126.372 	41.7 	 MOLUCCA SEA
MAP	 5.3  	2011/05/10 14:07:49 	 -20.256 	  168.193 	39.5 	 LOYALTY ISLANDS
MAP	 5.0  	2011/05/10 13:03:03 	 -55.926 	  -27.354 	92.5 	 SOUTH SANDWICH ISLANDS REGION
MAP	 5.0  	2011/05/10 12:07:37 	 -20.191 	  168.428 	20.5 	 LOYALTY ISLANDS
MAP	 5.3  	2011/05/10 12:00:32 	 -20.074 	  168.324 	21.7 	 LOYALTY ISLANDS
MAP	 5.2  	2011/05/10 11:31:48 	 -20.158 	  168.339 	20.4 	 LOYALTY ISLANDS
MAP	 5.5  	2011/05/10 10:44:12 	 -20.235 	  168.373 	35.4 	 LOYALTY ISLANDS
MAP	 5.2  	2011/05/10 10:37:15 	 -20.252 	  168.310 	35.2 	 LOYALTY ISLANDS
MAP	 5.7  	2011/05/10 10:24:22 	 -20.339 	  168.353 	35.8 	 LOYALTY ISLANDS
MAP	 5.2  	2011/05/10 1042 	  36.302 	  141.618 	24.9 	 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP	 6.8  	2011/05/10 08:55:10 	 -20.252 	  168.273 	14.9 	 LOYALTY ISLANDS
MAP	 5.1  	2011/05/10 08:54:49 	  38.086 	  142.270 	49.4 	 NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP	 5.3  	2011/05/10 08:30:32 	  37.775 	  143.571 	33.0 	 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
MAP	 5.4  	2011/05/10 07:16:14 	  37.252 	  143.750 	31.3 	 OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN


----------



## ChitownVigilant

It's pretty apparent that heavenly bodies are responsible for earthquakes.


----------



## Obamerican

ChitownVigilant said:


> It's pretty apparent that heavenly bodies are responsible for earthquakes.


My money says good looking women have NOTHING to do with earthquakes. Well, they do "shake my world".


----------



## Meister

ChitownVigilant said:


> It's pretty apparent that heavenly bodies are responsible for earthquakes.



Really?  Not plate tectonics?


----------



## Patriot911

Meister said:


> ChitownVigilant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty apparent that heavenly bodies are responsible for earthquakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Not plate tectonics?
Click to expand...


/sigh.  You old people need to get with the times!  Earthquakes are caused by anything BUT plate tectonics!  Take your pick of HAARP, chemtrails, outer space beams, mysterious planets.... anything but what science tells us.  Science is nothing more than the "man" trying to keep everyone down!


----------



## krikeysmatez

Patriot911 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChitownVigilant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty apparent that heavenly bodies are responsible for earthquakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Not plate tectonics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> /sigh.  You old people need to get with the times!  Earthquakes are caused by anything BUT plate tectonics!  Take your pick of HAARP, chemtrails, outer space beams, mysterious planets.... anything but what science tells us.  Science is nothing more than the "man" trying to keep everyone down!
Click to expand...


Scientific Proof that Galactic Energies Have Triggered Worldwide Consciousness Expansion | Conscious Life News

Sound like you need to back up and find your brain...it must have fallen out back in 1994.


----------



## Meister

krikeysmatez said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Not plate tectonics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sigh.  You old people need to get with the times!  Earthquakes are caused by anything BUT plate tectonics!  Take your pick of HAARP, chemtrails, outer space beams, mysterious planets.... anything but what science tells us.  Science is nothing more than the "man" trying to keep everyone down!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scientific Proof that Galactic Energies Have Triggered Worldwide Consciousness Expansion | Conscious Life News
> 
> Sound like you need to back up and find your brain...it must have fallen out back in 1994.
Click to expand...


Concious Life News, eh?  Yeah....that's what I'll hang my hat on. 
You should be embarrassed.


----------



## JackDan

Obamerican said:


> ChitownVigilant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty apparent that heavenly bodies are responsible for earthquakes.
> 
> 
> 
> My money says good looking women have NOTHING to do with earthquakes. Well, they do "shake my world".
Click to expand...



fat bottom girls make the rocking world go round.....


----------



## JackDan

Patriot911 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChitownVigilant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty apparent that heavenly bodies are responsible for earthquakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Not plate tectonics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> /sigh.  You old people need to get with the times!  Earthquakes are caused by anything BUT plate tectonics!  Take your pick of HAARP, chemtrails, outer space beams, mysterious planets.... anything but what science tells us.  Science is nothing more than the "man" trying to keep everyone down!
Click to expand...


  had me going for a moment...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It's pretty obvious that the human race has been getting wiped out down to a relative small handful of individuals on a fairly regular basis.

This shouldn't be news


----------



## JackDan

Meister said:


> krikeysmatez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /sigh.  You old people need to get with the times!  Earthquakes are caused by anything BUT plate tectonics!  Take your pick of HAARP, chemtrails, outer space beams, mysterious planets.... anything but what science tells us.  Science is nothing more than the "man" trying to keep everyone down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientific Proof that Galactic Energies Have Triggered Worldwide Consciousness Expansion | Conscious Life News
> 
> Sound like you need to back up and find your brain...it must have fallen out back in 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concious Life News, eh?  Yeah....that's what I'll hang my hat on.
> You should be embarrassed.
Click to expand...


You can pretty much stop reading this article and know it is not valid after the first 5 words, "On Coast to Coast AM"


----------



## Patriot911

krikeysmatez said:


> Scientific Proof that Galactic Energies Have Triggered Worldwide Consciousness Expansion | Conscious Life News
> 
> Sound like you need to back up and find your brain...it must have fallen out back in 1994.



Well, I can't say I am surprised to see you would fall for complete bullshit like that.  People without brains tend to swallow whatever they are fed without bothering to actually find out if it is true.  

So I checked.  Your article claimed there was a world wide seismic event on December 22, 2010.  You DO realize seismic records are archived, right?   Click here for the seismic record for 12/22/2010 from Lamont Doherty Earth Observatory.  Ruh roh!  No shaking and baking going on there!  To show you what shaking and baking is all about, click here for the record of the day the earthquake hit off the coast of Japan.  Mind you, that seismograph is in NYC, not Japan.  

So it is obvious that this whackjob site told a simpleton like you what he wanted to hear, so you just blindly believed it.  Congratulations on exposing your ignorance for everyone to see!


----------



## Meister

Patriot911 said:


> krikeysmatez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scientific Proof that Galactic Energies Have Triggered Worldwide Consciousness Expansion | Conscious Life News
> 
> Sound like you need to back up and find your brain...it must have fallen out back in 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't say I am surprised to see you would fall for complete bullshit like that.  People without brains tend to swallow whatever they are fed without bothering to actually find out if it is true.
> 
> So I checked.  Your article claimed there was a world wide seismic event on December 22, 2010.  You DO realize seismic records are archived, right?   Click here for the seismic record for 12/22/2010 from Lamont Doherty Earth Observatory.  Ruh roh!  No shaking and baking going on there!  To show you what shaking and baking is all about, click here for the record of the day the earthquake hit off the coast of Japan.  Mind you, that seismograph is in NYC, not Japan.
> 
> So it is obvious that this whackjob site told a simpleton like you what he wanted to hear, so you just blindly believed it.  Congratulations on exposing your ignorance for everyone to see!
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

Meister said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krikeysmatez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scientific Proof that Galactic Energies Have Triggered Worldwide Consciousness Expansion | Conscious Life News
> 
> Sound like you need to back up and find your brain...it must have fallen out back in 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't say I am surprised to see you would fall for complete bullshit like that.  People without brains tend to swallow whatever they are fed without bothering to actually find out if it is true.
> 
> So I checked.  Your article claimed there was a world wide seismic event on December 22, 2010.  You DO realize seismic records are archived, right?   Click here for the seismic record for 12/22/2010 from Lamont Doherty Earth Observatory.  Ruh roh!  No shaking and baking going on there!  To show you what shaking and baking is all about, click here for the record of the day the earthquake hit off the coast of Japan.  Mind you, that seismograph is in NYC, not Japan.
> 
> So it is obvious that this whackjob site told a simpleton like you what he wanted to hear, so you just blindly believed it.  Congratulations on exposing your ignorance for everyone to see!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I second that!


----------



## Gamolon

Liability said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't say I am surprised to see you would fall for complete bullshit like that.  People without brains tend to swallow whatever they are fed without bothering to actually find out if it is true.
> 
> So I checked.  Your article claimed there was a world wide seismic event on December 22, 2010.  You DO realize seismic records are archived, right?   Click here for the seismic record for 12/22/2010 from Lamont Doherty Earth Observatory.  Ruh roh!  No shaking and baking going on there!  To show you what shaking and baking is all about, click here for the record of the day the earthquake hit off the coast of Japan.  Mind you, that seismograph is in NYC, not Japan.
> 
> So it is obvious that this whackjob site told a simpleton like you what he wanted to hear, so you just blindly believed it.  Congratulations on exposing your ignorance for everyone to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I second that!
Click to expand...


I third that!


----------



## JackDan

Gamolon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I third that!
Click to expand...


hahaha x4


----------



## krikeysmatez

Look its the four gay stooges....the same four fuckin idiots that troll every post on this forum and look they are all jerking each other off...imagine that.


----------



## Meister

krikeysmatez said:


> Look its the four gay stooges....the same four fuckin idiots that troll every post on this forum and look they are all jerking each other off...imagine that.



When you respond in this manner, it's living proof you have nothing. 

EPIC FAIL is on you, sonny


----------



## krikeysmatez

Was just stating the obvious..I have every thing I need actually   And apparently you do too...between the 4 of you.


----------



## Patriot911

krikeysmatez said:


> Was just stating the obvious..I have every thing I need actually   And apparently you do too...between the 4 of you.



  Look at the conspiratard actually pretending he is relevant.  Funny how he can't address the blatant lie in the link he posted.  Just like a piece of shit liar to run away.


----------



## Gamolon

krikeysmatez said:


> Look its the four gay stooges....the same four fuckin idiots that troll every post on this forum and look they are all jerking each other off...imagine that.





Typical from you idiots.

When you are made to look like an moron, insult those responsible.

Works every time.


----------



## JackDan

Gamolon said:


> krikeysmatez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look its the four gay stooges....the same four fuckin idiots that troll every post on this forum and look they are all jerking each other off...imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical from you idiots.
> 
> When you are made to look like an moron, insult those responsible.
> 
> Works every time.
Click to expand...


I can't believe he is even continuing to post.  If I had posted a link of that level of unintelligence and got called out on it, I would run from the thread with my tail between my legs. Not that I would ever post something so banal. 

Which tells me that this guy actual believes the article..... so scary.  you should neg rep him back to 0


----------



## krikeysmatez

JackDan said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krikeysmatez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look its the four gay stooges....the same four fuckin idiots that troll every post on this forum and look they are all jerking each other off...imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical from you idiots.
> 
> When you are made to look like an moron, insult those responsible.
> 
> Works every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe he is even continuing to post.  If I had posted a link of that level of unintelligence and got called out on it, I would run from the thread with my tail between my legs. Not that I would ever post something so banal.
> 
> Which tells me that this guy actual believes the article..... so scary.  you should neg rep him back to 0
Click to expand...



wow..whats scary is you retards and your rep.  I am just posting for others to see.  If you dont like it dont look at it. Who cares if I believe it?  Its here to discuss and you douche bags flock to every post that pops up like its your job.  Get a life haha   Take me to zero..I need to change my name to Tardherder hahahaha


----------



## JackDan

krikeysmatez said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical from you idiots.
> 
> When you are made to look like an moron, insult those responsible.
> 
> Works every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe he is even continuing to post.  If I had posted a link of that level of unintelligence and got called out on it, I would run from the thread with my tail between my legs. Not that I would ever post something so banal.
> 
> Which tells me that this guy actual believes the article..... so scary.  you should neg rep him back to 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow..whats scary is you retards and your rep.  I am just posting for others to see.  If you dont like it dont look at it. Who cares if I believe it?  Its here to discuss and you douche bags flock to every post that pops up like its your job.  Get a life haha   Take me to zero..I need to change my name to Tardherder hahahaha
Click to expand...


zzzzzzzzzzzzz. You are an idiot.  End of story.


----------



## Patriot911

krikeysmatez said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical from you idiots.
> 
> When you are made to look like an moron, insult those responsible.
> 
> Works every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe he is even continuing to post.  If I had posted a link of that level of unintelligence and got called out on it, I would run from the thread with my tail between my legs. Not that I would ever post something so banal.
> 
> Which tells me that this guy actual believes the article..... so scary.  you should neg rep him back to 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow..whats scary is you retards and your rep.  I am just posting for others to see.  If you dont like it dont look at it. Who cares if I believe it?  Its here to discuss and you douche bags flock to every post that pops up like its your job.  Get a life haha   Take me to zero..I need to change my name to Tardherder hahahaha
Click to expand...


And once again the conspiratard runs away from addressing the obvious lies in his posts like the little bitch he is.  Congratualtions for proving what we've been claiming.    Nothing proves incompetence like someone who pretends they're just "putting it out there" once they've been exposed as the lying fuck they are.


----------



## Gamolon

krikeysmatez said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical from you idiots.
> 
> When you are made to look like an moron, insult those responsible.
> 
> Works every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe he is even continuing to post.  If I had posted a link of that level of unintelligence and got called out on it, I would run from the thread with my tail between my legs. Not that I would ever post something so banal.
> 
> Which tells me that this guy actual believes the article..... so scary.  you should neg rep him back to 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow..whats scary is you retards and your rep.  I am just posting for others to see.  If you dont like it dont look at it. Who cares if I believe it?  Its here to discuss and you douche bags flock to every post that pops up like its your job.  Get a life haha   Take me to zero..I need to change my name to Tardherder hahahaha
Click to expand...


Not surprising, but you totally missed the point. The fact is that you posted something that contained wrong information as was pointed out to you. There was no "seismic event" recorded on 12/22/2010. 

So you posted some bullshit without even checking out if it was correct or not? Talk about "parrot syndrome".

What a dumbass!


----------



## Cootaloot

krikeysmatez said:


> Look its the four gay stooges....the same four fuckin idiots that troll every post on this forum and look they are all jerking each other off...imagine that.



Your the one trolling...stop being a cry baby no one cares you take all this crap bending over but when you post bull shit sites that prove nothing then you really have no need to post at all


----------



## Meister

krikeysmatez said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical from you idiots.
> 
> When you are made to look like an moron, insult those responsible.
> 
> Works every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe he is even continuing to post.  If I had posted a link of that level of unintelligence and got called out on it, I would run from the thread with my tail between my legs. Not that I would ever post something so banal.
> 
> Which tells me that this guy actual believes the article..... so scary.  you should neg rep him back to 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow..whats scary is you retards and your rep.  I am just posting for others to see.  If you dont like it dont look at it. Who cares if I believe it?  Its here to discuss and you douche bags flock to every post that pops up like its your job.  Get a life haha   Take me to zero..I need to change my name to Tardherder hahahaha
Click to expand...


What's scary is that you would believe your own fear mongering.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The best way you can tell that we keep getting almost totally wiped out as a species on a fairly regular basis is that we're been genetically the same for about 200,000 years...

....but we only found a practical application for electricity 100 years ago?


----------



## Meister

CrusaderFrank said:


> The best way you can tell that we keep getting almost totally wiped out as a species on a fairly regular basis is that we're been genetically the same for about 200,000 years...
> 
> ....but we only found a practical application for electricity 100 years ago?



I don't know about you, but I looked a hell of a lot better 200,000 years ago.  I still had a full head of hair.


----------



## CandySlice

krikeysmatez said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical from you idiots.
> 
> When you are made to look like an moron, insult those responsible.
> 
> Works every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe he is even continuing to post.  If I had posted a link of that level of unintelligence and got called out on it, I would run from the thread with my tail between my legs. Not that I would ever post something so banal.
> 
> Which tells me that this guy actual believes the article..... so scary.  you should neg rep him back to 0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow..whats scary is you retards and your rep.  I am just posting for others to see.  If you dont like it dont look at it. Who cares if I believe it?  Its here to discuss and you douche bags flock to every post that pops up like its your job.  Get a life haha   Take me to zero..I need to change my name to Tardherder hahahaha
Click to expand...


krikeysmate 

Shouldn't you be out on a ledge somewhere?


----------



## CandySlice

Meister said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best way you can tell that we keep getting almost totally wiped out as a species on a fairly regular basis is that we're been genetically the same for about 200,000 years...
> 
> ....but we only found a practical application for electricity 100 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you, but I looked a hell of a lot better 200,000 years ago.  I still had a full head of hair.
Click to expand...


Those were the days, huh? I could still get back and forth to the mailbox without pulling a muscle.


----------



## duckwings

Wow, you guys are harsh. To pass time before bed, one of my guilty pleasures is to look into conspiracy theories regarding topics such as this one, so i stumbled across this forum and by no means read all 98 pages, but scanned through what i needed to see. I for one wouldn't say i believe or don't believe in this Planet X/ Nibiru/ Brown Dwarf business, but to slam someone for their beliefs in it? i guess to each their own, but some of you talk as if your adults but i don't see you acting upon it. i almost thought i was back in high school for a moment... 

Now as far as this whole thing goes, I for one have to admit there is something going on that i wouldn't define as normal with our planet. mass bird deaths around the world that, oddly enough, seems to have started in my own backyard, my home state of Arkansas. Also, mass fish deaths in large bodies of water all over the world. I know animals die all the time, but in masses, worldwide, and by thousands? No. im sorry, but there is no way you could convince me otherwise it "happens all the time". Also at the beginning of the year, in Greenland, after their "30 days of night" the sun rose 48 hours early for the first time in recorded history. 

Another thing, as this obviously has been discussed, is natural disasters. Now this, i think , is more understandable and has a logical explanation. I know natural disasters happen all the time for a fact and there are billions of more people living on planet earth now than there were hundreds of years ago, so there are more people for it to effect and report it happening. The way, though, it is happening is a little odd, and by that i mean the magnitude of them. Large earthquakes that register 6.0 + on the Richter scale have been occurring more frequently, Hurricanes have picked up in strength over the past few years, we just had the largest tornado outbreak in US history, record breaking flooding along the Mississippi, according to a Website (which i am not aloud to post a URL because i havent made 15 or more posts on this forum. Just google "currently erupting volcanoes) there are around 38 currently erupting volcanoes at the moment (normal? honestly, i don't know). 

Don't get me wrong here people, im NOT by any means linking this to Planet X, Nibiru, or a Brown Dwarf Star nor am i saying i believe in them, all i am saying is i just take the time to look into them and start asking my own questions. I just choose not to be naive and close minded like everyone tends to be in the world.


----------



## Obamerican

duckwings said:


> Wow, you guys are harsh. To pass time before bed, one of my guilty pleasures is to look into conspiracy theories regarding topics such as this one, so i stumbled across this forum and by no means read all 98 pages, but scanned through what i needed to see. I for one wouldn't say i believe or don't believe in this Planet X/ Nibiru/ Brown Dwarf business, but to slam someone for their beliefs in it? i guess to each their own, but some of you talk as if your adults but i don't see you acting upon it. i almost thought i was back in high school for a moment...
> 
> Now as far as this whole thing goes, I for one have to admit there is something going on that i wouldn't define as normal with our planet. mass bird deaths around the world that, oddly enough, seems to have started in my own backyard, my home state of Arkansas. Also, mass fish deaths in large bodies of water all over the world. I know animals die all the time, but in masses, worldwide, and by thousands? No. im sorry, but there is no way you could convince me otherwise it "happens all the time". Also at the beginning of the year, in Greenland, after their "30 days of night" the sun rose 48 hours early for the first time in recorded history.
> 
> Another thing, as this obviously has been discussed, is natural disasters. Now this, i think , is more understandable and has a logical explanation. I know natural disasters happen all the time for a fact and there are billions of more people living on planet earth now than there were hundreds of years ago, so there are more people for it to effect and report it happening. The way, though, it is happening is a little odd, and by that i mean the magnitude of them. Large earthquakes that register 6.0 + on the Richter scale have been occurring more frequently, Hurricanes have picked up in strength over the past few years, we just had the largest tornado outbreak in US history, record breaking flooding along the Mississippi, according to a Website (which i am not aloud to post a URL because i havent made 15 or more posts on this forum. Just google "currently erupting volcanoes) there are around 38 currently erupting volcanoes at the moment (normal? honestly, i don't know).
> 
> Don't get me wrong here people, im NOT by any means linking this to Planet X, Nibiru, or a Brown Dwarf Star nor am i saying i believe in them, all i am saying is i just take the time to look into them and start asking my own questions.* I just choose not to be naive and close minded like everyone tends to be in the world.*


The highlighted part shows you to believe that you are more accepting of anything weird than most. Doesn't make you smarter.

Where you are wrong:

The Mississippi is NOT cresting at record levels.
The "ring of fire" around the Pacific is ALWAYS active. Trust me, I live right in it.
Hurricanes are at a record level SINCE 1972.
The internet lets you get news on EVERY earthquake that happens. People use to not be able to do that. You didn't here about most of them unless there was massive property damage or loss of life.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## duckwings

Obamerican said:


> duckwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you guys are harsh. To pass time before bed, one of my guilty pleasures is to look into conspiracy theories regarding topics such as this one, so i stumbled across this forum and by no means read all 98 pages, but scanned through what i needed to see. I for one wouldn't say i believe or don't believe in this Planet X/ Nibiru/ Brown Dwarf business, but to slam someone for their beliefs in it? i guess to each their own, but some of you talk as if your adults but i don't see you acting upon it. i almost thought i was back in high school for a moment...
> 
> Now as far as this whole thing goes, I for one have to admit there is something going on that i wouldn't define as normal with our planet. mass bird deaths around the world that, oddly enough, seems to have started in my own backyard, my home state of Arkansas. Also, mass fish deaths in large bodies of water all over the world. I know animals die all the time, but in masses, worldwide, and by thousands? No. im sorry, but there is no way you could convince me otherwise it "happens all the time". Also at the beginning of the year, in Greenland, after their "30 days of night" the sun rose 48 hours early for the first time in recorded history.
> 
> Another thing, as this obviously has been discussed, is natural disasters. Now this, i think , is more understandable and has a logical explanation. I know natural disasters happen all the time for a fact and there are billions of more people living on planet earth now than there were hundreds of years ago, so there are more people for it to effect and report it happening. The way, though, it is happening is a little odd, and by that i mean the magnitude of them. Large earthquakes that register 6.0 + on the Richter scale have been occurring more frequently, Hurricanes have picked up in strength over the past few years, we just had the largest tornado outbreak in US history, record breaking flooding along the Mississippi, according to a Website (which i am not aloud to post a URL because i havent made 15 or more posts on this forum. Just google "currently erupting volcanoes) there are around 38 currently erupting volcanoes at the moment (normal? honestly, i don't know).
> 
> Don't get me wrong here people, im NOT by any means linking this to Planet X, Nibiru, or a Brown Dwarf Star nor am i saying i believe in them, all i am saying is i just take the time to look into them and start asking my own questions.* I just choose not to be naive and close minded like everyone tends to be in the world.*
> 
> 
> 
> The highlighted part shows you to believe that you are more accepting of anything weird than most. Doesn't make you smarter.
> 
> Where you are wrong:
> 
> The Mississippi is NOT cresting at record levels.
> The "ring of fire" around the Pacific is ALWAYS active. Trust me, I live right in it.
> Hurricanes are at a record level SINCE 1972.
> The internet lets you get news on EVERY earthquake that happens. People use to not be able to do that. You didn't here about most of them unless there was massive property damage or loss of life.
> 
> Welcome to the board.
Click to expand...


Ok, nowhere did I say that my decision "made me smarter" 

And I'm NOT wrong, the Mississippi IS cresting at record levels in places, not necessarily everywhere, but it is breaking record levels, I know, in parts of Arkansas. I live here and see it on my local news.

The rest is your oppinion 

And thank you


----------



## Obamerican

duckwings said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you guys are harsh. To pass time before bed, one of my guilty pleasures is to look into conspiracy theories regarding topics such as this one, so i stumbled across this forum and by no means read all 98 pages, but scanned through what i needed to see. I for one wouldn't say i believe or don't believe in this Planet X/ Nibiru/ Brown Dwarf business, but to slam someone for their beliefs in it? i guess to each their own, but some of you talk as if your adults but i don't see you acting upon it. i almost thought i was back in high school for a moment...
> 
> Now as far as this whole thing goes, I for one have to admit there is something going on that i wouldn't define as normal with our planet. mass bird deaths around the world that, oddly enough, seems to have started in my own backyard, my home state of Arkansas. Also, mass fish deaths in large bodies of water all over the world. I know animals die all the time, but in masses, worldwide, and by thousands? No. im sorry, but there is no way you could convince me otherwise it "happens all the time". Also at the beginning of the year, in Greenland, after their "30 days of night" the sun rose 48 hours early for the first time in recorded history.
> 
> Another thing, as this obviously has been discussed, is natural disasters. Now this, i think , is more understandable and has a logical explanation. I know natural disasters happen all the time for a fact and there are billions of more people living on planet earth now than there were hundreds of years ago, so there are more people for it to effect and report it happening. The way, though, it is happening is a little odd, and by that i mean the magnitude of them. Large earthquakes that register 6.0 + on the Richter scale have been occurring more frequently, Hurricanes have picked up in strength over the past few years, we just had the largest tornado outbreak in US history, record breaking flooding along the Mississippi, according to a Website (which i am not aloud to post a URL because i havent made 15 or more posts on this forum. Just google "currently erupting volcanoes) there are around 38 currently erupting volcanoes at the moment (normal? honestly, i don't know).
> 
> Don't get me wrong here people, im NOT by any means linking this to Planet X, Nibiru, or a Brown Dwarf Star nor am i saying i believe in them, all i am saying is i just take the time to look into them and start asking my own questions.* I just choose not to be naive and close minded like everyone tends to be in the world.*
> 
> 
> 
> The highlighted part shows you to believe that you are more accepting of anything weird than most. Doesn't make you smarter.
> 
> Where you are wrong:
> 
> The Mississippi is NOT cresting at record levels.
> The "ring of fire" around the Pacific is ALWAYS active. Trust me, I live right in it.
> Hurricanes are at a record level SINCE 1972.
> The internet lets you get news on EVERY earthquake that happens. People use to not be able to do that. You didn't here about most of them unless there was massive property damage or loss of life.
> 
> Welcome to the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, nowhere did I say that my decision "made me smarter"
> 
> And I'm NOT wrong, the Mississippi IS cresting at record levels in places, not necessarily everywhere, but it is breaking record levels, I know, in parts of Arkansas. I live here and see it on my local news.
> 
> The rest is your oppinion
> 
> And thank you
Click to expand...

I know
In "some" places. That could be for a multitude of reasons.
Yes it is.
You're welcome.


----------



## Cootaloot

Well today was going to be the end and nothing happen what about in September when nothing happens terral..I think Il have a party when nothing happens while you are still bugged out in your cave


----------



## Meister

There are going to be a lot of people diappointed that they're still alive when this day is over.


----------



## daveman

Meister said:


> There are going to be a lot of people diappointed that they're still alive when this day is over.



I expect there'll be more than a few suicides.  I just hope they don't take anyone with them.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqV0StQbJQs]ELEnin Dwarf Star Warning September 26, 2011[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

Even after the brown dwarf destroys life as we know it, this thread will continue. Clearly this thing will never die.


----------



## Cootaloot

Sheldon said:


> Even after the brown dwarf destroys life as we know it, this thread will continue. Clearly this thing will never die.



Nop it just keeps going an going.....


----------



## Meister

Cootaloot said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even after the brown dwarf destroys life as we know it, this thread will continue. Clearly this thing will never die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nop it just keeps going an going.....
Click to expand...


Glad to see you and Sheldon still around after 5-21-2011.


----------



## JackDan

I always pictured terral as like a Senile old man..... he is only 27? He needs to stop with this conspiracy shit and drink some beers and have fun with some ladies...


----------



## Meister

JackDan said:


> I always pictured terral as like a Senile old man..... he is only 27? He needs to stop with this conspiracy shit and drink some beers and have fun with some ladies...



If you were a lady....would you want a conversation with him?


----------



## JackDan

Meister said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always pictured terral as like a Senile old man..... he is only 27? He needs to stop with this conspiracy shit and drink some beers and have fun with some ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a lady....would you want a conversation with him?
Click to expand...


Yes, I agree.  Especially when he is hanging out with the likes of this guy....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvIP8UKN9hM]YouTube - &#x202a;My Interview With TerralO3&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Cootaloot

Meister said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even after the brown dwarf destroys life as we know it, this thread will continue. Clearly this thing will never die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nop it just keeps going an going.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to see you and Sheldon still around after 5-21-2011.
Click to expand...

Three words....sea turtles mate


----------



## livinthelife

Hello everyone again,

I just have to chime in to say that it's been around a month since I last checked in on this post and it seems to be the same thing, 4 trolls picking on anyone that says anything about what this actual blog is about. I know that everything that is said on this blog or really any other blog in the world is not 100% accurate but it is sad when a group takes over a discussion that has merit by being mouthy trolls. To the four trolls please post something that has to do with the discussion or go find a ally to continue your circle je#k. I log on to read peoples thoughts on this topic, not read how smart you are. Everyone on here should check the sources for themselves. I really don't want to go through 100 pages of you four posting and reposting your remarks to each other. GET TO THE TOPIC!


----------



## Sheldon

livinthelife said:


> Hello everyone again,
> 
> I just have to chime in to say that it's been around a month since I last checked in on this post and it seems to be the same thing, 4 trolls picking on anyone that says anything about what this actual blog is about. I know that everything that is said on this blog or really any other blog in the world is not 100% accurate but it is sad when a group takes over a discussion that has merit by being mouthy trolls. To the four trolls please post something that has to do with the discussion or go find a ally to continue your circle je#k. I log on to read peoples thoughts on this topic, not read how smart you are. Everyone on here should check the sources for themselves. I really don't want to go through 100 pages of you four posting and reposting your remarks to each other. GET TO THE TOPIC!



This thread is approaching 1,500 posts. The topic has been addressed ad nauseum. Sorry you're late to the party. Maybe there's a little month-old beer left in the keg down stairs you can help yourself to.


----------



## livinthelife

Thank you Sheldon

You have proved my point.
I'm not late to the party, been watching this blog for some time. 1,500 post and close to 1400 are Meister, Cootaloot and you going back and forth trolling on anyone that posts on the actual topic. What I would really like to know is what your band of trollers are really doing on this post when you clearly don't want to bring anything about the topic to the table??
I check my facts several times over because I really can't believe my eyes, something is happening with our planet right now that is anything but average, and because the people who spend our tax dollars aren't really telling us anything I am forced to go to every source and weigh the information. Everywhere I go is trolls trolls trolls but it doesn't answer the true question of whats going on. 
Bravo to those out there willing to put themselves out there in the pursuit of information. We elect and pay for government officials who get the facts wrong and distort them for their own gain but feel we must go after the humble man who just asks a question or presents a different theory. tisk tisk


----------



## Liability

livinthelife said:


> Hello everyone again,
> 
> I just have to chime in to say that it's been around a month since I last checked in on this post and it seems to be the same thing, 4 trolls picking on anyone that says anything about what this actual blog is about. I know that everything that is said on this blog or really any other blog in the world is not 100% accurate but it is sad when a group takes over a discussion that has merit by being mouthy trolls. To the four trolls please post something that has to do with the discussion or go find a ally to continue your circle je#k. I log on to read peoples thoughts on this topic, not read how smart you are. Everyone on here should check the sources for themselves. I really don't want to go through 100 pages of you four posting and reposting your remarks to each other. GET TO THE TOPIC!



No no.  The fucking thing came and destroyed planet Earth and killed us all.  We just didn't notice.  Evidently, we all failed to pay attention.

Sincerely yours,

Liability's Ghost.

P.S.  Getting to the topic of THIS thread REQUIRES derision.  Invisible Brown Dwarf Stars are gonna flip our poles and cause us all to die die die.


----------



## Meister

livinthelife said:


> Thank you Sheldon
> 
> You have proved my point.
> I'm not late to the party, been watching this blog for some time. 1,500 post and close to 1400 are Meister, Cootaloot and you going back and forth trolling on anyone that posts on the actual topic. What I would really like to know is what your band of trollers are really doing on this post when you clearly don't want to bring anything about the topic to the table??
> I check my facts several times over because I really can't believe my eyes, something is happening with our planet right now that is anything but average, and because the people who spend our tax dollars aren't really telling us anything I am forced to go to every source and weigh the information. Everywhere I go is trolls trolls trolls but it doesn't answer the true question of whats going on.
> Bravo to those out there willing to put themselves out there in the pursuit of information. We elect and pay for government officials who get the facts wrong and distort them for their own gain but feel we must go after the humble man who just asks a question or presents a different theory. tisk tisk



I'm glad your checking in with all of us trolls, yet you leave with no evidence to back up your premise.  What is going on in our world is no different today than what has been going on since time began on this planet.  yet....now we have the internet, and goofballs like yourself, try and make something relevant that's not there.
Go check your facts, asshat, because you have nothing....nothing at all.
But, thanks for playing.


----------



## livinthelife

I guess because the four trolls have chimed in and said that everything is normal it must be. Please answer the following questions so I may rest better at night all knowing trolls.

#1 -US Geological Survey National Earthquake Information Centre (I know it is a tabloid and all but?) 
6.0 to 6.9 - Earthquakes up 52% from 2010 Worldwide
5.0 to 5.9 - up 148%
and thats all I can do because USGS stopped counting anything below 4.5 after 2008 for worldwide.
Plus add to that they downgrade earthquake months after the fact (Seen by me and many others with my own eyes)

#2 - Record flooding in the US and Canada at the same time (Do I really need to post a link for this? or am I make it up?)

#3 Comet Elenin found by a amateur astronomer from the northern hemisphere when it was approaching for the southern ecliptic? Still no straight answer on size.

#4 Two Super tornado Have hit the US already this year

#5 Mass animal die offs around the world (Check Yellowstone)

Never mind, as I read this I guess everything is just normal. Please go back to work and don't worry about it or get prepared, Fema's got your back if you need help. 
Next they'll be telling us that the government infected people with STD's and other diseases to see what happened. whoops too late!


----------



## Meister

livinthelife said:


> I guess because the four trolls have chimed in and said that everything is normal it must be. Please answer the following questions so I may rest better at night all knowing trolls.
> 
> #1 -US Geological Survey National Earthquake Information Centre (I know it is a tabloid and all but?)
> 6.0 to 6.9 - Earthquakes up 52% from 2010 Worldwide
> 5.0 to 5.9 - up 148%
> and thats all I can do because USGS stopped counting anything below 4.5 after 2008 for worldwide.
> Plus add to that they downgrade earthquake months after the fact (Seen by me and many others with my own eyes)
> 
> #2 - Record flooding in the US and Canada at the same time (Do I really need to post a link for this? or am I make it up?)
> 
> #3 Comet Elenin found by a amateur astronomer from the northern hemisphere when it was approaching for the southern ecliptic? Still no straight answer on size.
> 
> #4 Two Super tornado Have hit the US already this year
> 
> #5 Mass animal die offs around the world (Check Yellowstone)
> 
> Never mind, *as I read this I guess everything is just normal*. Please go back to work and don't worry about it or get prepared, Fema's got your back if you need help.
> Next they'll be telling us that the government infected people with STD's and other diseases to see what happened. whoops too late!



Yep....just a normal cycle.
Large tornadoes in Tornado Alley this time of year is nothing new.  Now if there was one in Nevada, or Idaho you might be on to something....but again you have nothing.
Record flooding, or near record flooding?
Had to go back to 2003 for your Yellowstone animal die off.....but when you have nothing, I guess you have to come up with something.  Nice try, sonny.
Nobody is denying that a comet is coming....but it's not like we haven't had them before....so what's the beef?
Isn't it time to go back to God Like Productions?....you and your conspiracy friends can caudle one another in the mountains somewhere safe.


----------



## livinthelife

Well Miester

#1 USGS said that they have expanded tornado ally this year, normal I guess for the first time?
#2 Record Flooding I repeat, record as per USGS and Canadian Natural Resources
#3 Yellow Stone Die off as well as large fish and mammal die off around the world THIS YEAR (2011)
#4 and really no troll come back for the sharp rise in earthquakes i'm almost sad

Just saying someone is wrong does not make it so, you should run for politics where facts don't mean anything.

How about those weapons of mass destruction. I bet you're still looking, or did they move them to Libya or Pakistan?


----------



## Meister

livinthelife said:


> Well Miester
> 
> #1 USGS said that they have expanded tornado ally this year, normal I guess for the first time?
> #2 Record Flooding I repeat, record as per USGS and Canadian Natural Resources
> #3 Yellow Stone Die off as well as large fish and mammal die off around the world THIS YEAR (2011)
> #4 and really no troll come back for the sharp rise in earthquakes i'm almost sad
> 
> Just saying someone is wrong does not make it so, you should run for politics where facts don't mean anything.
> 
> How about those weapons of mass destruction. I bet you're still looking, or did they move them to Libya or Pakistan?



1.  Tornado Alley is STILL Tornado Alley.  That's where the lions share of tornadoes are.  Like I said...if we had one in Idaho or Nevada...you might have something.

2.  Please give the coralation between the flooding the brown dwarf/comet.  Please be specific in your answer.

3.  Yellowstone didn't have a mass die off.  If you could posssible get out of your conspiracy sites and look to what's actually reality.  There was a severe winter, but they don't know the extent of a death toll and won't know for months.  How does this possible relate to the brown dwarf/comet?

Early snow, cold temperatures and early freezing and thawing events have proven tough for wildlife this winter. Although exact numbers won&#8217;t be available for several months
&#8220;I wouldn&#8217;t say this was an exceptionally bad winter,&#8221; Rudd said, &#8220;but it&#8217;s certainly more of a winter than we&#8217;ve seen in the last four or five winters.&#8221;
Wyoming wildlife limp through winter

4.  There were some severe earthquakes.....along the Ring of Fire....no doubt.  What's your point?  Like I said this is nothing different from what's been happening since Earth's existance.  We ARE in a cycle....it sure doesn't mean that a brown dwarf is hiding somewhere in our galaxy.  it just gives nuts like yourself something to worry and fear monger about.


----------



## Cootaloot

Ima going to keep on trolling till I get me that 700lbs big eye tuna...


----------



## Terral

livinthelife said:


> I guess because the four trolls have chimed in and said that everything is normal it must be. Please answer the following questions so I may rest better at night all knowing trolls ...



You are in troll heaven. All we can do is send out the warnings and let the chips fall where they may. Soon everyone will be a believer one way or the other and none of this will matter. Now you know why serious writers go elsewhere with only 10,000 places on the web to post your information.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvIP8UKN9hM]Von Helton Interview[/ame]


----------



## Cootaloot

livinthelife said:


> Thank you Sheldon
> 
> You have proved my point.
> I'm not late to the party, been watching this blog for some time. 1,500 post and close to 1400 are Meister, Cootaloot and you going back and forth trolling on anyone that posts on the actual topic. What I would really like to know is what your band of trollers are really doing on this post when you clearly don't want to bring anything about the topic to the table??
> I check my facts several times over because I really can't believe my eyes, something is happening with our planet right now that is anything but average, and because the people who spend our tax dollars aren't really telling us anything I am forced to go to every source and weigh the information. Everywhere I go is trolls trolls trolls but it doesn't answer the true question of whats going on.
> Bravo to those out there willing to put themselves out there in the pursuit of information. We elect and pay for government officials who get the facts wrong and distort them for their own gain but feel we must go after the humble man who just asks a question or presents a different theory. tisk tisk


Why don't you stop bitching and show me something that already haven't been said and I will no longer troll but till then your just going to have to suck it up and stop crying


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> livinthelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because the four trolls have chimed in and said that everything is normal it must be. Please answer the following questions so I may rest better at night all knowing trolls ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in troll heaven. All we can do is send out the warnings and let the chips fall where they may. Soon everyone will be a believer one way or the other and none of this will matter. Now you know why serious writers go elsewhere with only 10,000 places on the web to post your information.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvIP8UKN9hM]Von Helton Interview[/ame]
Click to expand...


Oh brother ....the biggest fear mongering troll just arrived.


----------



## JabbaB

Meister said:


> livinthelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Miester
> 
> #1 USGS said that they have expanded tornado ally this year, normal I guess for the first time?
> #2 Record Flooding I repeat, record as per USGS and Canadian Natural Resources
> #3 Yellow Stone Die off as well as large fish and mammal die off around the world THIS YEAR (2011)
> #4 and really no troll come back for the sharp rise in earthquakes i'm almost sad
> 
> Just saying someone is wrong does not make it so, you should run for politics where facts don't mean anything.
> 
> How about those weapons of mass destruction. I bet you're still looking, or did they move them to Libya or Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Tornado Alley is STILL Tornado Alley.  That's where the lions share of tornadoes are.  Like I said...if we had one in Idaho or Nevada...you might have something.
> 
> 2.  Please give the coralation between the flooding the brown dwarf/comet.  Please be specific in your answer.
> 
> 3.  Yellowstone didn't have a mass die off.  If you could posssible get out of your conspiracy sites and look to what's actually reality.  There was a severe winter, but they don't know the extent of a death toll and won't know for months.  How does this possible relate to the brown dwarf/comet?
> 
> Early snow, cold temperatures and early freezing and thawing events have proven tough for wildlife this winter. Although exact numbers wont be available for several months
> I wouldnt say this was an exceptionally bad winter, Rudd said, but its certainly more of a winter than weve seen in the last four or five winters.
> 
> 4.  There were some severe earthquakes.....along the Ring of Fire....no doubt.  What's your point?  Like I said this is nothing different from what's been happening since Earth's existance.  We ARE in a cycle....it sure doesn't mean that a brown dwarf is hiding somewhere in our galaxy.  it just gives nuts like yourself something to worry and fear monger about.
Click to expand...




I live in Tornado Alley, and obviously you don't.

They are the worst in decades, no, centuries.

Over the past two weeks alone, the first two of tornado season, there was the largest tornado outbreak since the early seventies. Then a week later, the largest in over 100 years.

And most of the tornadoes are Enhanced Fujita.

Get over yourself.

Somethings out of the ordinary. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out. And why would you want to shoot down the common man in everything he says?


----------



## Meister

JabbaB said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> livinthelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Miester
> 
> #1 USGS said that they have expanded tornado ally this year, normal I guess for the first time?
> #2 Record Flooding I repeat, record as per USGS and Canadian Natural Resources
> #3 Yellow Stone Die off as well as large fish and mammal die off around the world THIS YEAR (2011)
> #4 and really no troll come back for the sharp rise in earthquakes i'm almost sad
> 
> Just saying someone is wrong does not make it so, you should run for politics where facts don't mean anything.
> 
> How about those weapons of mass destruction. I bet you're still looking, or did they move them to Libya or Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Tornado Alley is STILL Tornado Alley.  That's where the lions share of tornadoes are.  Like I said...if we had one in Idaho or Nevada...you might have something.
> 
> 2.  Please give the coralation between the flooding the brown dwarf/comet.  Please be specific in your answer.
> 
> 3.  Yellowstone didn't have a mass die off.  If you could posssible get out of your conspiracy sites and look to what's actually reality.  There was a severe winter, but they don't know the extent of a death toll and won't know for months.  How does this possible relate to the brown dwarf/comet?
> 
> Early snow, cold temperatures and early freezing and thawing events have proven tough for wildlife this winter. Although exact numbers wont be available for several months
> I wouldnt say this was an exceptionally bad winter, Rudd said, but its certainly more of a winter than weve seen in the last four or five winters.
> 
> 4.  There were some severe earthquakes.....along the Ring of Fire....no doubt.  What's your point?  Like I said this is nothing different from what's been happening since Earth's existance.  We ARE in a cycle....it sure doesn't mean that a brown dwarf is hiding somewhere in our galaxy.  it just gives nuts like yourself something to worry and fear monger about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Tornado Alley, and obviously you don't.
> 
> They are the worst in decades, no, centuries.
> 
> Over the past two weeks alone, the first two of tornado season, there was the largest tornado outbreak since the early seventies. Then a week later, the largest in over 100 years.
> 
> And most of the tornadoes are Enhanced Fujita.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Somethings out of the ordinary. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out. And why would you want to shoot down the common man in everything he says?
Click to expand...


No I don't live in Tornado Alley.  I'm not saying it's not a bad season this year....I'm saying it has happened before.  You have no idea how tornadoes were centuries ago....so stop with your bullshit.  The reason for the bad season is because of the winter we had...a cool spring from the north and warm air from the south.  It ain't from a fuckin' brown dwarf in our solar system and it ain't from a comet.  Your right....it doesn't take a rocket scientist, or a conspiracy nut to figure this out.  There is nothing common about a conspiracy nut....I would say a conspiracy nut is uncommon.  Are you uncommon?


----------



## asterism

Meister said:


> JabbaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Tornado Alley is STILL Tornado Alley.  That's where the lions share of tornadoes are.  Like I said...if we had one in Idaho or Nevada...you might have something.
> 
> 2.  Please give the coralation between the flooding the brown dwarf/comet.  Please be specific in your answer.
> 
> 3.  Yellowstone didn't have a mass die off.  If you could posssible get out of your conspiracy sites and look to what's actually reality.  There was a severe winter, but they don't know the extent of a death toll and won't know for months.  How does this possible relate to the brown dwarf/comet?
> 
> Early snow, cold temperatures and early freezing and thawing events have proven tough for wildlife this winter. Although exact numbers wont be available for several months
> I wouldnt say this was an exceptionally bad winter, Rudd said, but its certainly more of a winter than weve seen in the last four or five winters.
> 
> 4.  There were some severe earthquakes.....along the Ring of Fire....no doubt.  What's your point?  Like I said this is nothing different from what's been happening since Earth's existance.  We ARE in a cycle....it sure doesn't mean that a brown dwarf is hiding somewhere in our galaxy.  it just gives nuts like yourself something to worry and fear monger about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Tornado Alley, and obviously you don't.
> 
> They are the worst in decades, no, centuries.
> 
> Over the past two weeks alone, the first two of tornado season, there was the largest tornado outbreak since the early seventies. Then a week later, the largest in over 100 years.
> 
> And most of the tornadoes are Enhanced Fujita.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Somethings out of the ordinary. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out. And why would you want to shoot down the common man in everything he says?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't live in Tornado Alley.  I'm not saying it's not a bad season this year....I'm saying it has happened before.  You have no idea how tornadoes were centuries ago....so stop with your bullshit.  The reason for the bad season is because of the winter we had...a cool spring from the north and warm air from the south.  It ain't from a fuckin' brown dwarf in our solar system and it ain't from a comet.  Your right....it doesn't take a rocket scientist, or a conspiracy nut to figure this out.  There is nothing common about a conspiracy nut....I would say a conspiracy nut is uncommon.  Are you uncommon?
Click to expand...


Why can't we see the brown dwarf yet?


----------



## Meister

asterism said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JabbaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Tornado Alley, and obviously you don't.
> 
> They are the worst in decades, no, centuries.
> 
> Over the past two weeks alone, the first two of tornado season, there was the largest tornado outbreak since the early seventies. Then a week later, the largest in over 100 years.
> 
> And most of the tornadoes are Enhanced Fujita.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Somethings out of the ordinary. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out. And why would you want to shoot down the common man in everything he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't live in Tornado Alley.  I'm not saying it's not a bad season this year....I'm saying it has happened before.  You have no idea how tornadoes were centuries ago....so stop with your bullshit.  The reason for the bad season is because of the winter we had...a cool spring from the north and warm air from the south.  It ain't from a fuckin' brown dwarf in our solar system and it ain't from a comet.  Your right....it doesn't take a rocket scientist, or a conspiracy nut to figure this out.  There is nothing common about a conspiracy nut....I would say a conspiracy nut is uncommon.  Are you uncommon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can't we see the brown dwarf yet?
Click to expand...


Terral says that it cloaks itself.  Sounds like a Star Wars movie to me.


----------



## Obamerican

Terral said:


> livinthelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because the four trolls have chimed in and said that everything is normal it must be. Please answer the following questions so I may rest better at night all knowing trolls ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in troll heaven. All we can do is send out the warnings and let the chips fall where they may. Soon everyone will be a believer one way or the other and none of this will matter. Now you know why serious writers go elsewhere with only 10,000 places on the web to post your information.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvIP8UKN9hM]Von Helton Interview[/ame]
Click to expand...

I thank you and Harold Camping (the rapture dude) for warning us about our deaths!!

We ALL die sooner or later. Who gives a shit? If a brown dwarf is REALLY coming and going to kill 80% of the population then I guess most of use will die. Are you that scared or just want to say, "SEE, SEE, I told you so!!!!!"


----------



## livinthelife

Wow, Did I hit a sore point with the troll's?

Again, just saying that I am wrong does not make it so, actually when you look at the fact that all you can come up with is that everything is normal when the facts show that they are not it really shows what a true group of trolls you are. I think I have you guys figured out, ether A you are a bunch of paid military bloggers trying to side track the discussion or the more likely B you are a bunch of fat, lazy, useless meat bags that are so scared that we might be on to something you feel that acting like a two year old and screaming no no no and closing your eyes will stop what could be the change of life as we know it.

I still hold a day job and am living my life, but as any great leader will tell you luck follows the prepared so I look in to these discussions to gather information that might help me some day. The world is nothing but average these days.

Thank you for side tracking the discussion again little boys, how about you go outside and play while the grown ups talk.


----------



## daveman

livinthelife said:


> Wow, Did I hit a sore point with the troll's?
> 
> Again, just saying that I am wrong does not make it so, actually when you look at the fact that all you can come up with is that everything is normal when the facts show that they are not it really shows what a true group of trolls you are. I think I have you guys figured out, ether A you are a bunch of paid military bloggers trying to side track the discussion or the more likely B you are a bunch of fat, lazy, useless meat bags that are so scared that we might be on to something you feel that acting like a two year old and screaming no no no and closing your eyes will stop what could be the change of life as we know it.
> 
> I still hold a day job and am living my life, but as any great leader will tell you luck follows the prepared so I look in to these discussions to gather information that might help me some day. The world is nothing but average these days.
> 
> Thank you for side tracking the discussion again little boys, how about you go outside and play while the grown ups talk.


We all chipped in and got you a card.


----------



## livinthelife

He has a right to criticize, who has a heart to help.
Abraham Lincoln

Trolling a discussion does not help, but ok you win. Good luck to you and yours, I hope your closed mind doesn't keep you in a prison of your own making.


----------



## livinthelife

P.S. I had to throw this in for the its "normal" group

How many legs does a dog have if you call the tail a leg? Four. Calling a tail a leg doesn't make it a leg.
Abraham Lincoln

Lincoln knew what he was talking about


----------



## Meister

Because people disagree with you doesn't make them a troll.  You have brought no facts....just your opinions.  You have not connected any dots with what is going on, only opinions. If anyone is a troll, it is you, son.


----------



## daveman

livinthelife said:


> He has a right to criticize, who has a heart to help.
> Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Trolling a discussion does not help, but ok you win. Good luck to you and yours, I hope your closed mind doesn't keep you in a prison of your own making.



If it does, we won't be in there long...the planet's gonna get blowed up, right?


----------



## JackDan

HTML:
	






livinthelife said:


> He has a right to criticize, who has a heart to help.
> Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Trolling a discussion does not help, but ok you win. Good luck to you and yours, I hope your closed mind doesn't keep you in a prison of your own making.


He does seems a little obsessed with trolls. What this guy doesnt understand is that many people like myself also believe the earth is a little crazy right now. The earth is cyclical and these things happen. Human history is just just to short to document all that has come to pass on planet earth in the last billion years. Floods, die offs, tornados, earthquakes, and other natural disasters are part of this natural cycle. None of these things point to a dwarf star. Stick to that dayjob and "livethatlife" 

Damn it takes forever to post on an iphone


----------



## Obamerican

livinthelife said:


> Wow, Did I hit a sore point with the troll's?
> 
> Again, just saying that I am wrong does not make it so, actually when you look at the fact that all you can come up with is that everything is normal when the facts show that they are not it really shows what a true group of trolls you are. I think I have you guys figured out, ether A you are a bunch of paid military bloggers trying to side track the discussion or the more likely B you are a bunch of fat, lazy, useless meat bags that are so scared that we might be on to something you feel that acting like a two year old and screaming no no no and closing your eyes will stop what could be the change of life as we know it.
> 
> I still hold a day job and am living my life, but as any great leader will tell you luck follows the prepared so I look in to these discussions to gather information that might help me some day. The world is nothing but average these days.
> 
> Thank you for side tracking the discussion again little boys, how about you go outside and play while the grown ups talk.


Is your mother getting on the computer? Or is it hers and you have to take the trash out?


----------



## asterism

Meister said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't live in Tornado Alley.  I'm not saying it's not a bad season this year....I'm saying it has happened before.  You have no idea how tornadoes were centuries ago....so stop with your bullshit.  The reason for the bad season is because of the winter we had...a cool spring from the north and warm air from the south.  It ain't from a fuckin' brown dwarf in our solar system and it ain't from a comet.  Your right....it doesn't take a rocket scientist, or a conspiracy nut to figure this out.  There is nothing common about a conspiracy nut....I would say a conspiracy nut is uncommon.  Are you uncommon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we see the brown dwarf yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terral says that it cloaks itself.  Sounds like a Star Wars movie to me.
Click to expand...


I thought he said that before March 15th and after that date we'd be able to see it.  Still looking, still nothing.  

Now if this were posited as some sort of alien spacecraft I'd find it plausible.  But a natural cloaking?  Bah!


----------



## Cootaloot

So who is the biggest one really trolling the one who troll or the jackass who keeps trolling about the trolls.....


----------



## idb

Sorry I'm late...have I missed anything?


----------



## Cootaloot

idb said:


> Sorry I'm late...have I missed anything?



Not much....terral got interviewed by a bigger nut case then he is some jackass is trolling about the trolls you know the usual.


----------



## daveman

idb said:


> Sorry I'm late...have I missed anything?



Apparently, we're all gonna die.  So buy silver.


...yeah, it doesn't make any sense to me, either.


----------



## livinthelife

Its funny how there are people trying to discuss this topic and it keeps getting side tracked with the same people shooting down anything anyone says about the topic or current events that might relate to it. 

I do really understand what Plato and Aristotle went through trying to convince people that the earth was round, without a open mind everything is imposable.

I have never said that the world is going to end or a dwarf star is going to end us all. 
What I have said is that to understand anything you must be willing to look at every possible scenario and have a free discussion where judgement is not passed, and no idea is forgotten unless you have proven 100% fact against that idea. I have never seen this from the trolls, so yet again thank you for being so closed minded and immature, history is full of people like you trying to suck the life out of people who dare to ask why. Please allow me to change my term for you from troll to leech. Shouldn't you guys be at Walmart putting the carts away?


----------



## Meister

livinthelife said:


> Its funny how there are people trying to discuss this topic and it keeps getting side tracked with the same people shooting down anything anyone says about the topic or current events that might relate to it.
> 
> I do really understand what Plato and Aristotle went through trying to convince people that the earth was round, without a open mind everything is imposable.
> 
> I have never said that the world is going to end or a dwarf star is going to end us all.
> What I have said is that to understand anything you must be willing to look at every possible scenario and have a free discussion where judgement is not passed, and no idea is forgotten unless you have proven 100% fact against that idea. I have never seen this from the trolls, so yet again thank you for being so closed minded and immature, history is full of people like you trying to suck the life out of people who dare to ask why. Please allow me to change my term for you from troll to leech. Shouldn't you guys be at Walmart putting the carts away?



And just WHO are YOU?


----------



## livinthelife

I am just one man investigating, but the real question should be who are you? And what can you bring to the table besides everything is normal?

When I looked at Cootaloots previous posts all I can see is him on this tread posting nothing but negative bullsh#t and never once bringing anything about the topic to this tread, let me guess when I look back on your posts it will be the same?


----------



## Cootaloot

livinthelife said:


> Its funny how there are people trying to discuss this topic and it keeps getting side tracked with the same people shooting down anything anyone says about the topic or current events that might relate to it.
> 
> I do really understand what Plato and Aristotle went through trying to convince people that the earth was round, without a open mind everything is imposable.
> 
> I have never said that the world is going to end or a dwarf star is going to end us all.
> What I have said is that to understand anything you must be willing to look at every possible scenario and have a free discussion where judgement is not passed, and no idea is forgotten unless you have proven 100% fact against that idea. I have never seen this from the trolls, so yet again thank you for being so closed minded and immature, history is full of people like you trying to suck the life out of people who dare to ask why. Please allow me to change my term for you from troll to leech. Shouldn't you guys be at Walmart putting the carts away?



One this topic is about a time line which was already wrong so now we wait for the next date....and if you read my post and don't like them then go back to living under your rock because I know what's out there is not the thing cause all this stuff to happen...and I will say this if there was a dwarf star coming I don't care how deep your cave is bc if it gets as close as they say its going to get....something with that much mass is going to rip are little planet right back in to deep space with...so if you going to keep bitching please then just fuck off and not post on here no more...


----------



## asterism

livinthelife said:


> I am just one man investigating, but the real question should be who are you? And what can you bring to the table besides everything is normal?
> 
> When I looked at Cootaloots previous posts all I can see is him on this tread posting nothing but negative bullsh#t and never once bringing anything about the topic to this tread, let me guess when I look back on your posts it will be the same?



I'm investigating also.  What size telescope are you using?


----------



## JackDan

Meister said:


> JabbaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Tornado Alley is STILL Tornado Alley.  That's where the lions share of tornadoes are.  Like I said...if we had one in Idaho or Nevada...you might have something.
> 
> 2.  Please give the coralation between the flooding the brown dwarf/comet.  Please be specific in your answer.
> 
> 3.  Yellowstone didn't have a mass die off.  If you could posssible get out of your conspiracy sites and look to what's actually reality.  There was a severe winter, but they don't know the extent of a death toll and won't know for months.  How does this possible relate to the brown dwarf/comet?
> 
> Early snow, cold temperatures and early freezing and thawing events have proven tough for wildlife this winter. Although exact numbers wont be available for several months
> I wouldnt say this was an exceptionally bad winter, Rudd said, but its certainly more of a winter than weve seen in the last four or five winters.
> 
> 4.  There were some severe earthquakes.....along the Ring of Fire....no doubt.  What's your point?  Like I said this is nothing different from what's been happening since Earth's existance.  We ARE in a cycle....it sure doesn't mean that a brown dwarf is hiding somewhere in our galaxy.  it just gives nuts like yourself something to worry and fear monger about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Tornado Alley, and obviously you don't.
> 
> They are the worst in decades, no, centuries.
> 
> Over the past two weeks alone, the first two of tornado season, there was the largest tornado outbreak since the early seventies. Then a week later, the largest in over 100 years.
> 
> And most of the tornadoes are Enhanced Fujita.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Somethings out of the ordinary. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out. And why would you want to shoot down the common man in everything he says?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't live in Tornado Alley.  I'm not saying it's not a bad season this year....I'm saying it has happened before.  You have no idea how tornadoes were centuries ago....so stop with your bullshit.  The reason for the bad season is because of the winter we had...a cool spring from the north and warm air from the south.  It ain't from a fuckin' brown dwarf in our solar system and it ain't from a comet.  Your right....it doesn't take a rocket scientist, or a conspiracy nut to figure this out.  There is nothing common about a conspiracy nut....I would say a conspiracy nut is uncommon.  Are you uncommon?
Click to expand...



Here is an article posted by the AP today.  This article shows that this years tornado season is really not that harsh of one.  The problem is that sadly some of the larger tornados have hit metro area's. Here is the link to the article. By the Numbers: 2011 tornado season - Yahoo! News


The Associated Press The Associated Press  Wed May 25, 6:59 am ET
Figures about the tornado that ripped through Joplin, Mo., on Sunday and the 2011 tornado season. All statistics represent the official record of the National Weather Service, which covers 1950 to present day.

JOPLIN TORNADO

 People killed: 122.

 Survivors rescued: 9.

 Buildings destroyed: An estimated 8,000.

 About the tornado: Deadliest single tornado since 1950. National Weather Service rated the storm an EF5, the highest rating based on inflicted damage.

TORNADO COUNT

 Tornadoes to strike Joplin: 1.

 Tornadoes so far in the U.S. in May: More than 100.

 Average number of tornadoes in May during the past decade: 298.

 Record for tornados in May: 542, in 2003.

 Tornadoes so far in 2011: Approximately 1,000.

 Average number of tornadoes in a single year during the past decade: 1,274.

 Highest recorded number of tornadoes in a single year: 1,817, in 2004 .

DEATH TOLL

 People killed in Joplin tornado: 122.

 People killed in 2011 prior to Joplin tornado: 365.

 Highest recorded death toll in a single year: 519, in 1953. 

 People killed in Oklahoma: 8 

 People killed in Kansas: 2 

 People killed in Arkansas: 2 

Source: Joplin City Manager Mark Rohr; National Weather Service; FEMA


----------



## daveman

livinthelife said:


> And what can you bring to the table besides everything is normal?



Logic.  Common sense.  Rationality.


----------



## daveman

asterism said:


> livinthelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just one man investigating, but the real question should be who are you? And what can you bring to the table besides everything is normal?
> 
> When I looked at Cootaloots previous posts all I can see is him on this tread posting nothing but negative bullsh#t and never once bringing anything about the topic to this tread, let me guess when I look back on your posts it will be the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm investigating also.  What size telescope are you using?
Click to expand...


YouTube.


----------



## livinthelife

You are correct, youtube, nasa, USGS, nrcan, EMSC and many others. I have never claimed to be a expert, but when the experts are making mistakes it is wise for every person to gather their own information, and weigh it. Just believing in what the mainstream is telling you makes you just another animal in the field thinking the farmer is your friend. As i've said before I'm not running around telling everyone the sky is falling, but to never look up and see for yourself is dumb.

I have a good life with a great family, my job as a real father is to make sure that I have the tools and information to make sure they are always safe to the best of my ability. 

Please do not prepare, do not open your mind, watch survivor and spend your free time trolling discussions. Natural selection will weed out the dumb and unprepared.


----------



## Meister

livinthelife said:


> You are correct, youtube, nasa, USGS, nrcan, EMSC and many others. I have never claimed to be a expert, but when the experts are making mistakes it is wise for every person to gather their own information, and weigh it. Just believing in what the mainstream is telling you makes you just another animal in the field thinking the farmer is your friend. As i've said before I'm not running around telling everyone the sky is falling, but to never look up and see for yourself is dumb.
> 
> I have a good life with a great family, my job as a real father is to make sure that I have the tools and information to make sure they are always safe to the best of my ability.
> 
> Please do not prepare, do not open your mind, watch survivor and spend your free time trolling discussions. Natural selection will weed out the dumb and unprepared.



If the sky isn't falling......I live in northern Idaho, just what should I prepare for? 
Yellowstone eruption?  It erupts around every 600,000 years....yes, it's overdue, but I'm not going to change my life on something that can erupt now or another 100,000 years or more.  Only an idiot would do that.  If it does erupt....it will give off all the warning signs before it blows.  Now.....what other catastrophy should I be looking at?
You may not think your a 'sky is falling" type of a dude.....but the masses will think differently.


----------



## Cootaloot

Well back to the tide from before we been having higher then normal tides for the past two weeks. Last week was bc of the that big ass low that went by but this week they are saying winds off the ocean but the winds are come from the west not the east so livin how baot you find that out for me..an I have everything I need if something were to happen trust me I have a open mind it's just closed when it comes to stuff that we have already found to be normal.


----------



## Douger

The main problem up there is fourth world building techniques OR How to pay 250 grand for a $50,000 dollar chicken house, or worse yet.....wunna them thar dubble wyders on wheels.Those are always a big hit(and hit big) in tornado alley.

Here's a "third world" house. Footer, columns, poured walls with re-bar in every cell, big tie beam, floating slab(s),V crimp roof.
At this point there was +/- $11,000 in it.
Turn key with granite, nice ceramic, lots of tropical hardwood, Jacuzzi etc.
$72-73 grand. 2300 S.F. 
Tornado ? Hurricane? Quake ? Fire?  Yawn.OK the quakes still make me nervous. My work hasn't been quake tested "yet".

A murkin bought this for $375 
" Wowee this would_duhhhhh cost $800,000 in Kalifornastan ! "


----------



## 7stringking

SFC Ollie said:


> minor deity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRAPUP 1-Japan struggles with nuclear accident; tsunami victims suffer | Reuters[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you know this or maybe not. Two of the most untrustworthy news organizations on the planet are Reuters, and AP. I'm not saying there's not news available, but you have to be able to dig it out of their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that they could hide a meltdown from us. I will believe Reuters on this one, before I believe anything Terral and friends come up with.
Click to expand...



hubba, hubba, hubba, who ya gonna trust?Me, or The Batman?


----------



## Sheldon

livinthelife said:


> Its funny how there are people trying to discuss this topic and it keeps getting side tracked with the same people shooting down anything anyone says about the topic or current events that might relate to it.
> 
> I do really understand what Plato and Aristotle went through trying to convince people that the earth was round, without a open mind everything is imposable.
> 
> I have never said that the world is going to end or a dwarf star is going to end us all.
> What I have said is that to understand anything you must be willing to look at every possible scenario and have a free discussion where judgement is not passed, and no idea is forgotten unless you have proven 100% fact against that idea. I have never seen this from the trolls, so yet again thank you for being so closed minded and immature, history is full of people like you trying to suck the life out of people who dare to ask why. Please allow me to change my term for you from troll to leech. Shouldn't you guys be at Walmart putting the carts away?



Did you get taught how to build that cross at Home Depot, or Lowe's?

You came to this fustercluck way, way late. If you really want to take the time read through the thread from page one and try to keep count of how many times Terral & co have put up different hypotheses, and then others used logic, empiricism, and Astronomy 101 to show how his ideas are wrong... only to have Terral & co ignore the contrary data and continue with the fantasy. You are lecturing the wrong crowd about the scientific method.

Here's a 100% fact: if this brown dwarf is in the location and of the mass Terral says it is, then it would be the brightest object in the night sky and easily visible to the naked eye.


----------



## Liability

Sheldon said:


> livinthelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny how there are people trying to discuss this topic and it keeps getting side tracked with the same people shooting down anything anyone says about the topic or current events that might relate to it.
> 
> I do really understand what Plato and Aristotle went through trying to convince people that the earth was round, without a open mind everything is imposable.
> 
> I have never said that the world is going to end or a dwarf star is going to end us all.
> What I have said is that to understand anything you must be willing to look at every possible scenario and have a free discussion where judgement is not passed, and no idea is forgotten unless you have proven 100% fact against that idea. I have never seen this from the trolls, so yet again thank you for being so closed minded and immature, history is full of people like you trying to suck the life out of people who dare to ask why. Please allow me to change my term for you from troll to leech. Shouldn't you guys be at Walmart putting the carts away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get taught how to build that cross at Home Depot, or Lowe's?
> 
> You came to this fustercluck way, way late. If you really want to take the time read through the thread from page one and try to keep count of how many times Terral & co have put up different hypotheses, and then others used logic, empiricism, and Astronomy 101 to show how his ideas are wrong... only to have Terral & co ignore the contrary data and continue with the fantasy. You are lecturing the wrong crowd about the scientific method.
> 
> Here's a 100% fact: if this brown dwarf is in the location and of the mass Terral says it is, then it would be the brightest object in the night sky and easily visible to the naked eye.
Click to expand...


If you are going to reduce yourself to talking about scientific facts while addressing yourself to the likes of livingthefantasylife, you will undoubtedly become the next selected object of one of his insipid hissy fits.


----------



## asterism

livinthelife said:


> You are correct, youtube, nasa, USGS, nrcan, EMSC and many others. I have never claimed to be a expert, but when the experts are making mistakes it is wise for every person to gather their own information, and weigh it. Just believing in what the mainstream is telling you makes you just another animal in the field thinking the farmer is your friend. As i've said before I'm not running around telling everyone the sky is falling, but to never look up and see for yourself is dumb.
> 
> I have a good life with a great family, my job as a real father is to make sure that I have the tools and information to make sure they are always safe to the best of my ability.
> 
> Please do not prepare, do not open your mind, watch survivor and spend your free time trolling discussions. Natural selection will weed out the dumb and unprepared.



I agree.

That's why when there is this huge thing in the sky I want to see it for myself.  Why are you allowing others to collect data for you?


----------



## asterism

Douger said:


> The main problem up there is fourth world building techniques OR How to pay 250 grand for a $50,000 dollar chicken house, or worse yet.....wunna them thar dubble wyders on wheels.Those are always a big hit(and hit big) in tornado alley.
> 
> Here's a "third world" house. Footer, columns, poured walls with re-bar in every cell, big tie beam, floating slab(s),V crimp roof.
> At this point there was +/- $11,000 in it.
> Turn key with granite, nice ceramic, lots of tropical hardwood, Jacuzzi etc.
> $72-73 grand. 2300 S.F.
> Tornado ? Hurricane? Quake ? Fire?  Yawn.OK the quakes still make me nervous. My work hasn't been quake tested "yet".
> 
> A murkin bought this for $375
> " Wowee this would_duhhhhh cost $800,000 in Kalifornastan ! "



No way that building survives an EF5 tornado.


----------



## Fizz

just out of curiosity, how many times have you dumbfucks predicted the end of the world?

...and how many times has it happened?

i rest my case.


----------



## Cootaloot

Fizz said:


> just out of curiosity, how many times have you dumbfucks predicted the end of the world?
> 
> ...and how many times has it happened?
> 
> i rest my case.



Like every time I run out of beer.


----------



## duckwings

this is one of my favorite topics to come to and read about one of my favorite conspiracy theories, but i have to say, i get nervous when even thinking about posting a reply so, here goes nothing *hope i don't get slammed*

although i do have to say, we are discussing more than just a "brown dwarf" here, the topic clearly states "planet x/nibiru/elenin/brown dwarf"...just getting that across, because i realized more than one person just specifically referring to "brown dwarfs".
btw i have already stated my opinion on this matter back around page 96 or so, just so ya'll know  ..anyway

i stumbled across this news article and found it pretty interesting, again, i haven't posted more that 15 replys on this forum, so i cant post web pages but ill try with all spaces: 

h t t p : / / w w w . b a l k a n s . c o m / o p e n - n e w s . p h p ? u n i q u e n u m b e r = 1 0 6 1 4 1

try that, with no spaces of course.. here is the article:

*Astronomers have discovered 10 new Jupiter-sized planets floating in interstellar space - far from the light of any nearby parent star. 

The discovery was made by an international team of EU-funded researchers conducting a planetary microlensing survey of the Milky Way galaxy. 

The study, carried out by astronomers from Chile, Japan, New Zealand, Poland, the United Kingdom and the United States, was funded in part by the OGLEIV (Optical gravitational lensing experiment: new frontiers in observational astronomy ') project, which received a European Research Council (ERC) Advanced Grant worth EUR 2.5 million under the 'Ideas' Thematic area of the EU's Seventh Framework Programme (FP7). 

Writing in the journal Nature, the team suggests that these lonesome planets were probably ejected from developing planetary systems. Although scientists had always had a hunch that free-floating planets existed, due to their distant location - 10,000 to 20,000 light-years away from Earth in the direction of the central bulge of the Milky Way - the planets had gone undetected until now. 

This discovery implies that there could be billions more free-floating Jupiter-style planets that can't be seen in the Milky Way galaxy alone; according to the team's estimates, there could be twice as many of them as there are stars and they could be just as common as planets that orbit stars. 

'Our survey is like a population census,' said David Bennett, one of the study's authors from the University of Notre Dame in the United States. 'We sampled a portion of the galaxy, and based on these data, can estimate overall numbers in the galaxy.' 

The scientists were able to finally see these free-floating planets thanks to gravitational microlensing, which occurs when an object bends the light of a more distant star. According to Albert Einstein's theory of relativity, when large objects pass in front of a more distant star, the objects can act as a lens by bending and contorting the light of the star so that it appears brighter, thereby making it visible to astronomers on Earth. 

Over two years, the team analysed the central area of the Milky Way, or 'Galactic Bulge', and gathered data using the 1.8-metre-wide Microlensing Observations in Astrophysics (MOA) telescope in New Zealand, which scanned the stars at the centre of our Galaxy for gravitational microlensing events every hour. Without this special microlensing telescope, the research would have been impossible as this part of space is only visible using this technique. 

Although previous observations have uncovered more than 500 planets since 1995, these were mostly bound to host stars, and any free-floating mass objects found were usually masses over 3 times the size of Jupiter; scientists believe that these huge gaseous bodies form more like stars than planets. Named 'brown dwarfs', these star-like balls of gas grow from collapsing balls of gas and dust, but lack the mass to ignite their nuclear fuel and shine with starlight. 

Equally, scientists believe it is likely some planets are ejected from their early, turbulent solar systems due to gravitational encounters with other planets or stars. Without a host star to orbit, these planets would move through the Galaxy as our Sun and other stars do, in stable orbits around the Galaxy's centre. 

David Bennett explains how the discovery of 10 free-floating Jupiter-sized planets backs up this ejection theory: 'If free-floating planets formed like stars, then we would have expected to see only one or two of them in our survey instead of 10. Our results suggest that planetary systems often become unstable, with planets being kicked out from their places of birth.' 

This study is the fourth phase of the Optical Gravitational Lensing Experiment (OGLE) project - one of the largest scale sky-surveys worldwide, which has been on the go since 1992. 

So far, OGLE has contributed to many fields of modern astrophysics including gravitational microlensing, extrasolar planets searches, stellar astrophysics, and Galactic structure. The OGLE-IV survey also contributes to the search for Pluto-size dwarf planets from the Kuiper Belt, the search for free-floating black holes, and microlensing in the Magellanic Clouds and Galactic disk. Source; European Union*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Duckwing,

If astronomers can find these objects 10,000 to 20,000 light years away, don't you think they would be able to see the fictitious "Nibiru" brown dwarf inside our own solar system?


----------



## duckwings

Rat in the Hat said:


> Duckwing,
> 
> If astronomers can find these objects 10,000 to 20,000 light years away, don't you think they would be able to see the fictitious "Nibiru" brown dwarf inside our own solar system?



Maybe thats my point


----------



## Cootaloot

duckwings said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duckwing,
> 
> If astronomers can find these objects 10,000 to 20,000 light years away, don't you think they would be able to see the fictitious "Nibiru" brown dwarf inside our own solar system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe thats my point
Click to expand...


Or maybe just maybe you could be some kinda disifo troll....well at least some would say that on here but you have proven a point and I thank you for it...we have been trying to say that since page one of this thread


----------



## duckwings

Cootaloot said:


> duckwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duckwing,
> 
> If astronomers can find these objects 10,000 to 20,000 light years away, don't you think they would be able to see the fictitious "Nibiru" brown dwarf inside our own solar system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe thats my point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe just maybe you could be some kinda disifo troll....well at least some would say that on here but you have proven a point and I thank you for it...we have been trying to say that since page one of this thread
Click to expand...


lol well, i hope im not considered a "troll" 
i mean im sure someone can argue that maybe one of these apparently billions of free floating brown dwarfs could easily come into our own solar system, and just possibly pass close to Earth, and just MAYBE contain the name Nibiru, and our government would hide it all.... lol idk man, im just a person who probably wonders too much i guess 

but i mean, like "Rat in the Hat"  said, if scientist can find these huge dark invisible things 20,000 LIGHT YEARS away, then they would have no problem finding them lurking in our own back yard.. and if the government was hiding it, im pretty sure an amateur astrologist could find it too..and perhaps see it ourselves :-/

im not bashing anyone for what they believe, trust me, thats not what im here for..im here to gain my own opinion on things and discuss this, just like you are.


----------



## beachfrogg

if scientist can find these huge dark invisible things 20,000 LIGHT YEARS away, then they would have no problem finding them lurking in our own back yard.. 
Are you sure? 
NASA admit themselves that they only monitor a small percentage of our universe


----------



## daveman

beachfrogg said:


> if scientist can find these huge dark invisible things 20,000 LIGHT YEARS away, then they would have no problem finding them lurking in our own back yard..
> Are you sure?
> NASA admit themselves that they only monitor a small percentage of our universe


Our solar system is a _whole_ lot closer than the rest of the universe.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

beachfrogg said:


> if scientist can find these huge dark invisible things 20,000 LIGHT YEARS away, then they would have no problem finding them lurking in our own back yard..
> Are you sure?
> NASA admit themselves that they only monitor a small percentage of our universe



If it was inside our solar system, then it would be reflecting sunlight like the rest of the gas giants, and would be very easy to see.

Especially if, as Terral claims, it is already inside the orbit of Saturn. People would be able to see it with cheap binoculars if it were that close.


----------



## Patriot911

Rat in the Hat said:


> beachfrogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if scientist can find these huge dark invisible things 20,000 LIGHT YEARS away, then they would have no problem finding them lurking in our own back yard..
> Are you sure?
> NASA admit themselves that they only monitor a small percentage of our universe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was inside our solar system, then it would be reflecting sunlight like the rest of the gas giants, and would be very easy to see.
> 
> Especially if, as Terral claims, it is already inside the orbit of Saturn. People would be able to see it with cheap binoculars if it were that close.
Click to expand...


Even if it didn't reflect sunlight, it would HAVE to block out the stars behind it.  This is how they originally found the planets as they moved between the Earth and the other stars.  Also, it would have enough mass to affect the orbits of the other planets, including our own.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Patriot911 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beachfrogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> if scientist can find these huge dark invisible things 20,000 LIGHT YEARS away, then they would have no problem finding them lurking in our own back yard..
> Are you sure?
> NASA admit themselves that they only monitor a small percentage of our universe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was inside our solar system, then it would be reflecting sunlight like the rest of the gas giants, and would be very easy to see.
> 
> Especially if, as Terral claims, it is already inside the orbit of Saturn. People would be able to see it with cheap binoculars if it were that close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if it didn't reflect sunlight, it would HAVE to block out the stars behind it.  This is how they originally found the planets as they moved between the Earth and the other stars.  Also, it would have enough mass to affect the orbits of the other planets, including our own.
Click to expand...


You know we're going to confuse the weirdos with all these facts, right?


----------



## beachfrogg

Elenin passed fairly close to Saturn in Mid-Late 2009. 
Cassini was in the area, taking pictures of Saturn and it's moons. 
It had just wrapped up its scheduled mission when project planners extended it. 
So a comet was nearby, and Cassini never saw it?
Are you sure we know / are told about everything in our solar system?



duckwings said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe thats my point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe just maybe you could be some kinda disifo troll....well at least some would say that on here but you have proven a point and I thank you for it...we have been trying to say that since page one of this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol well, i hope im not considered a "troll"
> i mean im sure someone can argue that maybe one of these apparently billions of free floating brown dwarfs could easily come into our own solar system, and just possibly pass close to Earth, and just MAYBE contain the name Nibiru, and our government would hide it all.... lol idk man, im just a person who probably wonders too much i guess
> 
> but i mean, like "Rat in the Hat"  said, if scientist can find these huge dark invisible things 20,000 LIGHT YEARS away, then they would have no problem finding them lurking in our own back yard.. and if the government was hiding it, im pretty sure an amateur astrologist could find it too..and perhaps see it ourselves :-/
> 
> im not bashing anyone for what they believe, trust me, thats not what im here for..im here to gain my own opinion on things and discuss this, just like you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cootaloot

Dude every day the earth runs risk of being blowen up or hit by a space rock everyday.....but like it's been said before if it was a brown dawrf then we see it....and yes we don't know everything in our own backyards but space is a big place so maybe one day there will be a dwarf star headed right for but for now this one is just a comet.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

I have been studying this subject for awhile now. I am pretty skeptic about fear mongering. I will say this though. All I know is on September 26th that this Elenin comet / brown dwarf or whatever the hell it is, is gonna come pretty close to planet earth. That very well could cause a magnetic disturbance, but maybe not. Elenin's orbit is on Nasa's website. Plain and simple for any sheoplized robot to see.  ~BH


----------



## Rat in the Hat

BolshevikHunter said:


> I have been studying this subject for awhile now. I am pretty skeptic about fear mongering. I will say this though. All I know is on September 26th that this Elenin comet / brown dwarf or whatever the hell it is, is gonna come pretty close to planet earth. That very well could cause a magnetic disturbance, but maybe not. Elenin's orbit is on Nasa's website. Plain and simple for any sheoplized robot to see.  ~BH



The Elenin comet will come close to Earth in September.

The "Nibiru" invisible brown dwarf will be somewhere in the neighborhood of Ceti Alpha 5.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnSnfiUI54]YouTube - &#x202a;KHAAAAAAN!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## daveman

Rat in the Hat said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been studying this subject for awhile now. I am pretty skeptic about fear mongering. I will say this though. All I know is on September 26th that this Elenin comet / brown dwarf or whatever the hell it is, is gonna come pretty close to planet earth. That very well could cause a magnetic disturbance, but maybe not. Elenin's orbit is on Nasa's website. Plain and simple for any sheoplized robot to see.  ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Elenin comet will come close to Earth in September.
> 
> The "Nibiru" invisible brown dwarf will be somewhere in the neighborhood of Ceti Alpha 5.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnSnfiUI54]YouTube - &#x202a;KHAAAAAAN!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...

"'Botany Beh?  Botany _BEH?!'_  Demm!  We heff to get out of here!"


----------



## percysunshine

BolshevikHunter said:


> I have been studying this subject for awhile now. I am pretty skeptic about fear mongering. I will say this though. All I know is on September 26th that this Elenin comet / brown dwarf or whatever the hell it is, is gonna come pretty close to planet earth. That very well could cause a magnetic disturbance, but maybe not. Elenin's orbit is on Nasa's website. Plain and simple for any sheoplized robot to see.  ~BH



22 million miles is close?

C/2010 X1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rat in the Hat

percysunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been studying this subject for awhile now. I am pretty skeptic about fear mongering. I will say this though. All I know is on September 26th that this Elenin comet / brown dwarf or whatever the hell it is, is gonna come pretty close to planet earth. That very well could cause a magnetic disturbance, but maybe not. Elenin's orbit is on Nasa's website. Plain and simple for any sheoplized robot to see.  ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 million miles is close?
> 
> C/2010 X1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


For a tiny comet, no, absolutely not.

If it was this fabulous invisible brown dwarf star traveling at super-luminal speed, as these lunatics claim, it would be extremely close. It would be closer than Venus at closest approach (25 million miles). The tidal forces would shred Earth into billions of pieces.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

percysunshine said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been studying this subject for awhile now. I am pretty skeptic about fear mongering. I will say this though. All I know is on September 26th that this Elenin comet / brown dwarf or whatever the hell it is, is gonna come pretty close to planet earth. That very well could cause a magnetic disturbance, but maybe not. Elenin's orbit is on Nasa's website. Plain and simple for any sheoplized robot to see.  ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 million miles is close?
> 
> C/2010 X1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


No it's not bro, but concerning the magnetic pull that effects all our planets, it is. I don't need your link bro, I have followed this for a few years. I am not talking the end of the world like many here, but the thing could effect us. You getting wise with me? Have you even seen it's orbit projection on Nasa's website? ~BH


----------



## ThePerfectMinds

Thank you, Terral ~ F.


----------



## beachfrogg

MMM... not sure what happened to our last couple of posts coota


----------



## beachfrogg

But here is the same thing again about the interesting read...
Spanish Astronomers Claim Dwarf Sun Beyond Pluto

Scientists at places like NASA and famous observatories have deflected inquiries about the discovery for a few years now, mainly because they feared being associated with these "fringe" theories. But like it or not -- it has happened. Well... According to a team of Spanish artronomers who call themselves the StarViewer Team.


----------



## beachfrogg

sorry but the PDFs are in spanish and unfortunately I dont speak spanish
Before It's News


----------



## beachfrogg

another interesting read is
Il Pianeta X è Reale - la dichiarazione di Marina Popovich
not sure how much I trust these sites but they are interesting reading


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gmgMZj8d1Q]YouTube - &#x202a;The Jetsons -Jetson&#39;s Nite Out (1962) 1 of 2.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Cootaloot

Did the site get hacked??


----------



## bruzz

Well, if the OP is true, it explains global warming. Also, i thought planet Nibiru was a spaceship/planet, like the death star in Star Wars?


----------



## Cootaloot

bruzz said:


> Well, if the OP is true, it explains global warming. Also, i thought planet Nibiru was a spaceship/planet, like the death star in Star Wars?



One global warming is a cycle it gets hot then is gets cold...it's been that why for millions of years but we have sped it up by a few 100000 years...two what are you smoking bc I want some really you think nibiru a mythical planet is a spaceship.


----------



## beachfrogg

bruzz said:


> Well, if the OP is true, it explains global warming. Also, i thought planet Nibiru was a spaceship/planet, like the death star in Star Wars?



possibly on the global warming and staying within this thread this is an interesting doco on u tube
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpbiuKTtMZo&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;1/12 Global Warming - What the Government isn&#39;t telling you 1/12&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
remember this was made in 2008


----------



## Meister

beachfrogg said:


> bruzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if the OP is true, it explains global warming. Also, i thought planet Nibiru was a spaceship/planet, like the death star in Star Wars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possibly on the global warming and staying within this thread this is an interesting doco on u tube
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpbiuKTtMZo&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;1/12 Global Warming - What the Government isn't telling you 1/12&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> remember this was made in 2008
Click to expand...


Youtube has the highest standards of all vetted evidence.


----------



## lorilee

Thank you, we cant help the stupid IF they won't look or listen, they r like those whose were banging on the door of Noah's Ark when the water began to rise.  "Sorry full boat" .  Thanks again !!


----------



## Cootaloot

HTML:
	






lorilee said:


> Thank you, we cant help the stupid IF they won't look or listen, they r like those whose were banging on the door of Noah's Ark when the water began to rise.  "Sorry full boat" .  Thanks again !!



No thank you it's stupid people like you that keep me laughing the whole day....there is something comeing that will change the way we live but it's not a fucking mythical planet or a pissed off brown dwarft flying to our sun to flip us upside down....you all say open your eyes and your minds but its you that needs open your eyes and mind off the fact that nothing is going to happen this year or the next or the next....yes there will be earthquakes and floods an tornados just like there have all ways been but now everyone has the Internet so it just seems like there is a increase but really it's happened before so please come out from under your tin foil hat and step away from your PC and stop believing dumass YouTube videos and go outside and see everything is normal if this thing where real every where on the planet would be feeling it's effects every day and night.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

lorilee said:


> Thank you, we cant help the stupid IF they won't look or listen, they r like those whose were banging on the door of Noah's Ark when the water began to rise.  "Sorry full boat" .  Thanks again !!



OK lorilee, please explain in full detail what we are supposed to be doing to protect ourselves from the approaching brown dwarf star.

Also, your solution has to include how we will prevent the gravitational forces from stripping off our atmosphere, and tearing the planet apart.

Oh, and one last thing. Can you provide the co-ordinates of the star's current location so I can observe it's approach? Being only 3 months away, it should be visible by now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Super 33

This is my first post here. I found this forum through google searches regarding Planet X, Nibiru and Elenin. In fact, this is the thread that brought me here. 

From what I've seen, the OP of this thread had a very detailed post consisting of a ton of circumstantial evidence. This thread is located in the conspiracy theory sub forum and I guess you can call this entire topic a conspiracy theory. 

I'm shocked to see the immature replies by the members of this forum. You people DO need to wake the F@ck up and take a look around you. There are people world wide looking at occurring events around themselves and asking the ever-growing question, "WTF is going on around here?" The topic of Planet X and Nibiru have been floating around the internet for years. In fact, I must add, it's been floating around mankind for thousands of years. 

So when an obviously intelligent member starts an informative thread, packed with information and links to back it up, all on his own time in hopes to educate the public and fellow forum members, he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen", they flood the thread with run-on sentences (doing a fine job of pointing out their illiteracy, ignorance, stupidity and their commitment to their herd) and they over-run the thread with their contribution of Denial. 

Having a discussion about something that you disagree with does not have to consist of crude remarks and high school like comments. In fact, it would be refreshing if at least one of you people would back up some of your "it ain't gonna happen" remarks with some sort of substance. Try including WHY it ain't gonna happen. Any fool with a pea brain can post a comment on a forum. If that's what you want to reduce yourself to, a pea brain, do the rest of us a favor and resist that urge to spread your intellectual stink through the internet.

This thread was based on an occurrence that was supposed to take place around Mar. 15th. Nobody can predict the future to a "T" but when it comes to space and the cycle of the solar system, people can predict where the Earth will be at any given time. They can, in fact, predict where any of the planets will be. But they cannot predict exactly what the consequences will be of any given event. Personally, I thought the OP was a little out stretched in his claim that there will be a polar shift on or around Mar. 15. That's a mighty big claim and he really put his balls on the line. When in fact all that happened on or around Mar. 15 was one of the largest earthquakes in recorded history. That event should have raised a few eyebrows for at least a few of you, but.... nooo. Denial is a thick skin to shed and it appears it's gonna take at least a little more. Our world is changing. Sure, it's always changing but the events that are taking place in 2011 alone are setting records around the globe. Things aren't "normal" in a sense that our generation alone defines what is "normal" to the solar system. A passing planet or star is "normal" when put in the light of many ancient writings from many ancient civilizations that have been here before us. We are not all that is and we are not the center of the universe, for those of you who didn't know. There is more going on around us that we cannot even begin to perceive with our limited senses. 

It is very possible that the OPs claims are true. The government and NASA would not tell us this truth, heck, I wouldn't tell you either. The majority of posts in this thread are the reason why.


----------



## Meister

Super 33 said:


> This is my first post here. I found this forum through google searches regarding Planet X, Nibiru and Elenin. In fact, this is the thread that brought me here.
> 
> From what I've seen, the OP of this thread had a very detailed post consisting of a ton of circumstantial evidence. This thread is located in the conspiracy theory sub forum and I guess you can call this entire topic a conspiracy theory.
> 
> I'm shocked to see the immature replies by the members of this forum. You people DO need to wake the F@ck up and take a look around you. There are people world wide looking at occurring events around themselves and asking the ever-growing question, "WTF is going on around here?" The topic of Planet X and Nibiru have been floating around the internet for years. In fact, I must add, it's been floating around mankind for thousands of years.
> 
> So when an obviously intelligent member starts an informative thread, packed with information and links to back it up, all on his own time in hopes to educate the public and fellow forum members, he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen", they flood the thread with run-on sentences (doing a fine job of pointing out their illiteracy, ignorance, stupidity and their commitment to their herd) and they over-run the thread with their contribution of Denial.
> 
> Having a discussion about something that you disagree with does not have to consist of crude remarks and high school like comments. In fact, it would be refreshing if at least one of you people would back up some of your "it ain't gonna happen" remarks with some sort of substance. Try including WHY it ain't gonna happen. Any fool with a pea brain can post a comment on a forum. If that's what you want to reduce yourself to, a pea brain, do the rest of us a favor and resist that urge to spread your intellectual stink through the internet.
> 
> This thread was based on an occurrence that was supposed to take place around Mar. 15th. Nobody can predict the future to a "T" but when it comes to space and the cycle of the solar system, people can predict where the Earth will be at any given time. They can, in fact, predict where any of the planets will be. But they cannot predict exactly what the consequences will be of any given event. Personally, I thought the OP was a little out stretched in his claim that there will be a polar shift on or around Mar. 15. That's a mighty big claim and he really put his balls on the line. When in fact all that happened on or around Mar. 15 was one of the largest earthquakes in recorded history. That event should have raised a few eyebrows for at least a few of you, but.... nooo. Denial is a thick skin to shed and it appears it's gonna take at least a little more. Our world is changing. Sure, it's always changing but the events that are taking place in 2011 alone are setting records around the globe. Things aren't "normal" in a sense that our generation alone defines what is "normal" to the solar system. A passing planet or star is "normal" when put in the light of many ancient writings from many ancient civilizations that have been here before us. We are not all that is and we are not the center of the universe, for those of you who didn't know. There is more going on around us that we cannot even begin to perceive with our limited senses.
> 
> It is very possible that the OPs claims are true. The government and NASA would not tell us this truth, heck, I wouldn't tell you either. The majority of posts in this thread are the reason why.



Obviously, you haven't read the entire thread....that's real obvious.  Until you do you won't be able to understand some of the high school posts from several of the posters.  But hey, thanks for your input.


----------



## Obamerican

Super 33 said:


> This is my first post here. I found this forum through google searches regarding Planet X, Nibiru and Elenin. In fact, this is the thread that brought me here.
> 
> From what I've seen, the OP of this thread had a very detailed post consisting of a ton of circumstantial evidence. This thread is located in the conspiracy theory sub forum and I guess you can call this entire topic a conspiracy theory.
> 
> I'm shocked to see the immature replies by the members of this forum. You people DO need to wake the F@ck up and take a look around you. There are people world wide looking at occurring events around themselves and asking the ever-growing question, "WTF is going on around here?" The topic of Planet X and Nibiru have been floating around the internet for years. In fact, I must add, it's been floating around mankind for thousands of years.
> 
> So when an obviously intelligent member starts an informative thread, packed with information and links to back it up, all on his own time in hopes to educate the public and fellow forum members, he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen", they flood the thread with run-on sentences (doing a fine job of pointing out their illiteracy, ignorance, stupidity and their commitment to their herd) and they over-run the thread with their contribution of Denial.
> 
> Having a discussion about something that you disagree with does not have to consist of crude remarks and high school like comments. In fact, it would be refreshing if at least one of you people would back up some of your "it ain't gonna happen" remarks with some sort of substance. Try including WHY it ain't gonna happen. Any fool with a pea brain can post a comment on a forum. If that's what you want to reduce yourself to, a pea brain, do the rest of us a favor and resist that urge to spread your intellectual stink through the internet.
> 
> This thread was based on an occurrence that was supposed to take place around Mar. 15th. Nobody can predict the future to a "T" but when it comes to space and the cycle of the solar system, people can predict where the Earth will be at any given time. They can, in fact, predict where any of the planets will be. But they cannot predict exactly what the consequences will be of any given event. Personally, I thought the OP was a little out stretched in his claim that there will be a polar shift on or around Mar. 15. That's a mighty big claim and he really put his balls on the line. When in fact all that happened on or around Mar. 15 was one of the largest earthquakes in recorded history. That event should have raised a few eyebrows for at least a few of you, but.... nooo. Denial is a thick skin to shed and it appears it's gonna take at least a little more. Our world is changing. Sure, it's always changing but the events that are taking place in 2011 alone are setting records around the globe. Things aren't "normal" in a sense that our generation alone defines what is "normal" to the solar system. A passing planet or star is "normal" when put in the light of many ancient writings from many ancient civilizations that have been here before us. We are not all that is and we are not the center of the universe, for those of you who didn't know. There is more going on around us that we cannot even begin to perceive with our limited senses.
> 
> It is very possible that the OPs claims are true. The government and NASA would not tell us this truth, heck, I wouldn't tell you either. The majority of posts in this thread are the reason why.


Why worry about it if the Earth is destroyed. Oh yeah I'll feel soooo much better if, while I'm dying, I know why.


----------



## Sheldon

Super 33 said:


> So when an obviously intelligent member starts an informative thread, packed with information and links to back it up, all on his own time in hopes to educate the public and fellow forum members, he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have *absolutely NO substance backing up their claims* that "nothing is gonna happen", they flood the thread with run-on sentences (doing a fine job of pointing out their illiteracy, ignorance, stupidity and their commitment to their herd) and they over-run the thread with their contribution of Denial.



Is that a joke? If you really believe that, you haven't actually *read* this thread.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Super 33 said:


> he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen".



Except for the part where, ya know....it didn't happen.

March passed without incident, and this supposed intelligent poster was crying to the hills about how the earf was going to be destroyed mid-March.

We kinda have reality on our side here. He doesn't.


----------



## beachfrogg

RadiomanATL said:


> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the part where, ya know....it didn't happen.
> 
> March passed without incident, and this supposed intelligent poster was crying to the hills about how the earf was going to be destroyed mid-March.
> 
> We kinda have reality on our side here. He doesn't.
Click to expand...


The Mayans warned us. The Sumerians warned us. The Hopi warned us. The Bible warned us. No one can say that they have not heard the warnings. Yet, we still think its like Y2k  The Pole Shift and Harold Campings Rapture. This is not global warming, or El Nino, its text upon text upon text of written warnings of a time of upheaval.
Comet Elenin is NOT Nibiru , you are being misinformed people. Planet X , Nibiru is coming from different direction.
Elenin is chaff on the radar of the internet
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cqA8puV15c&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;Comet Elenin And The Event 2011 (Read Description)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Meister

beachfrogg said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the part where, ya know....it didn't happen.
> 
> March passed without incident, and this supposed intelligent poster was crying to the hills about how the earf was going to be destroyed mid-March.
> 
> We kinda have reality on our side here. He doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mayans warned us. The Sumerians warned us. The Hopi warned us. The Bible warned us. No one can say that they have not heard the warnings. Yet, we still think its like Y2k  The Pole Shift and Harold Campings Rapture. This is not global warming, or El Nino, its text upon text upon text of written warnings of a time of upheaval.
> Comet Elenin is NOT Nibiru , you are being misinformed people. Planet X , Nibiru is coming from different direction.
> Elenin is chaff on the radar of the internet
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cqA8puV15c&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;Comet Elenin And The Event 2011 (Read Description)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


For the love of God....

Where do we get these people.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

beachfrogg said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the part where, ya know....it didn't happen.
> 
> March passed without incident, and this supposed intelligent poster was crying to the hills about how the earf was going to be destroyed mid-March.
> 
> We kinda have reality on our side here. He doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mayans warned us. The Sumerians warned us. The Hopi warned us. The Bible warned us. No one can say that they have not heard the warnings. Yet, we still think its like Y2k  The Pole Shift and Harold Campings Rapture. This is not global warming, or El Nino, its text upon text upon text of written warnings of a time of upheaval.
> Comet Elenin is NOT Nibiru , you are being misinformed people. Planet X , Nibiru is coming from different direction.
> Elenin is chaff on the radar of the internet
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cqA8puV15c&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;Comet Elenin And The Event 2011 (Read Description)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


OK, yon keeper of the YouTubes, it's your turn to see if you will answer my challenge.

Please explain in full detail what we are supposed to be doing to protect ourselves from the approaching brown dwarf star.

Also, your solution has to include how we will prevent the gravitational forces from stripping off our atmosphere, and tearing the planet apart.

Oh, and one last thing. Can you provide the co-ordinates of the star's current location so I can observe it's approach? Being only 3 months away, it should be visible by now.

Thanks in advance.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

With a name like YouTube, it has to be true.  

*Stop the Brown Dwarf...BUY SILVER!!!!!!!*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## duckwings

Super 33 said:


> This is my first post here. I found this forum through google searches regarding Planet X, Nibiru and Elenin. In fact, this is the thread that brought me here.
> 
> From what I've seen, the OP of this thread had a very detailed post consisting of a ton of circumstantial evidence. This thread is located in the conspiracy theory sub forum and I guess you can call this entire topic a conspiracy theory.
> 
> I'm shocked to see the immature replies by the members of this forum. You people DO need to wake the F@ck up and take a look around you. There are people world wide looking at occurring events around themselves and asking the ever-growing question, "WTF is going on around here?" The topic of Planet X and Nibiru have been floating around the internet for years. In fact, I must add, it's been floating around mankind for thousands of years.
> 
> So when an obviously intelligent member starts an informative thread, packed with information and links to back it up, all on his own time in hopes to educate the public and fellow forum members, he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen", they flood the thread with run-on sentences (doing a fine job of pointing out their illiteracy, ignorance, stupidity and their commitment to their herd) and they over-run the thread with their contribution of Denial.
> 
> Having a discussion about something that you disagree with does not have to consist of crude remarks and high school like comments. In fact, it would be refreshing if at least one of you people would back up some of your "it ain't gonna happen" remarks with some sort of substance. Try including WHY it ain't gonna happen. Any fool with a pea brain can post a comment on a forum. If that's what you want to reduce yourself to, a pea brain, do the rest of us a favor and resist that urge to spread your intellectual stink through the internet.
> 
> This thread was based on an occurrence that was supposed to take place around Mar. 15th. Nobody can predict the future to a "T" but when it comes to space and the cycle of the solar system, people can predict where the Earth will be at any given time. They can, in fact, predict where any of the planets will be. But they cannot predict exactly what the consequences will be of any given event. Personally, I thought the OP was a little out stretched in his claim that there will be a polar shift on or around Mar. 15. That's a mighty big claim and he really put his balls on the line. When in fact all that happened on or around Mar. 15 was one of the largest earthquakes in recorded history. That event should have raised a few eyebrows for at least a few of you, but.... nooo. Denial is a thick skin to shed and it appears it's gonna take at least a little more. Our world is changing. Sure, it's always changing but the events that are taking place in 2011 alone are setting records around the globe. Things aren't "normal" in a sense that our generation alone defines what is "normal" to the solar system. A passing planet or star is "normal" when put in the light of many ancient writings from many ancient civilizations that have been here before us. We are not all that is and we are not the center of the universe, for those of you who didn't know. There is more going on around us that we cannot even begin to perceive with our limited senses.
> 
> It is very possible that the OPs claims are true. The government and NASA would not tell us this truth, heck, I wouldn't tell you either. The majority of posts in this thread are the reason why.





i just cant stand smarta$$'s.. thats my biggest problem here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

duckwings said:


> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post here. I found this forum through google searches regarding Planet X, Nibiru and Elenin. In fact, this is the thread that brought me here.
> 
> From what I've seen, the OP of this thread had a very detailed post consisting of a ton of circumstantial evidence. This thread is located in the conspiracy theory sub forum and I guess you can call this entire topic a conspiracy theory.
> 
> I'm shocked to see the immature replies by the members of this forum. You people DO need to wake the F@ck up and take a look around you. There are people world wide looking at occurring events around themselves and asking the ever-growing question, "WTF is going on around here?" The topic of Planet X and Nibiru have been floating around the internet for years. In fact, I must add, it's been floating around mankind for thousands of years.
> 
> So when an obviously intelligent member starts an informative thread, packed with information and links to back it up, all on his own time in hopes to educate the public and fellow forum members, he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen", they flood the thread with run-on sentences (doing a fine job of pointing out their illiteracy, ignorance, stupidity and their commitment to their herd) and they over-run the thread with their contribution of Denial.
> 
> Having a discussion about something that you disagree with does not have to consist of crude remarks and high school like comments. In fact, it would be refreshing if at least one of you people would back up some of your "it ain't gonna happen" remarks with some sort of substance. Try including WHY it ain't gonna happen. Any fool with a pea brain can post a comment on a forum. If that's what you want to reduce yourself to, a pea brain, do the rest of us a favor and resist that urge to spread your intellectual stink through the internet.
> 
> This thread was based on an occurrence that was supposed to take place around Mar. 15th. Nobody can predict the future to a "T" but when it comes to space and the cycle of the solar system, people can predict where the Earth will be at any given time. They can, in fact, predict where any of the planets will be. But they cannot predict exactly what the consequences will be of any given event. Personally, I thought the OP was a little out stretched in his claim that there will be a polar shift on or around Mar. 15. That's a mighty big claim and he really put his balls on the line. When in fact all that happened on or around Mar. 15 was one of the largest earthquakes in recorded history. That event should have raised a few eyebrows for at least a few of you, but.... nooo. Denial is a thick skin to shed and it appears it's gonna take at least a little more. Our world is changing. Sure, it's always changing but the events that are taking place in 2011 alone are setting records around the globe. Things aren't "normal" in a sense that our generation alone defines what is "normal" to the solar system. A passing planet or star is "normal" when put in the light of many ancient writings from many ancient civilizations that have been here before us. We are not all that is and we are not the center of the universe, for those of you who didn't know. There is more going on around us that we cannot even begin to perceive with our limited senses.
> 
> It is very possible that the OPs claims are true. The government and NASA would not tell us this truth, heck, I wouldn't tell you either. The majority of posts in this thread are the reason why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just cant stand smarta$$'s.. thats my biggest problem here.
Click to expand...


your turn...

Please explain in full detail what we are supposed to be doing to protect ourselves from the approaching brown dwarf star.

Also, your solution has to include how we will prevent the gravitational forces from stripping off our atmosphere, and tearing the planet apart.

Oh, and one last thing. Can you provide the co-ordinates of the star's current location so I can observe it's approach? Being only 3 months away, it should be visible by now.

Thanks in advance.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

With a name like YouTube, it has to be true.
*
Stop the Brown Dwarf...BUY SILVER!!!!!!!*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Meister

duckwings said:


> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post here. I found this forum through google searches regarding Planet X, Nibiru and Elenin. In fact, this is the thread that brought me here.
> 
> From what I've seen, the OP of this thread had a very detailed post consisting of a ton of circumstantial evidence. This thread is located in the conspiracy theory sub forum and I guess you can call this entire topic a conspiracy theory.
> 
> I'm shocked to see the immature replies by the members of this forum. You people DO need to wake the F@ck up and take a look around you. There are people world wide looking at occurring events around themselves and asking the ever-growing question, "WTF is going on around here?" The topic of Planet X and Nibiru have been floating around the internet for years. In fact, I must add, it's been floating around mankind for thousands of years.
> 
> So when an obviously intelligent member starts an informative thread, packed with information and links to back it up, all on his own time in hopes to educate the public and fellow forum members, he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen", they flood the thread with run-on sentences (doing a fine job of pointing out their illiteracy, ignorance, stupidity and their commitment to their herd) and they over-run the thread with their contribution of Denial.
> 
> Having a discussion about something that you disagree with does not have to consist of crude remarks and high school like comments. In fact, it would be refreshing if at least one of you people would back up some of your "it ain't gonna happen" remarks with some sort of substance. Try including WHY it ain't gonna happen. Any fool with a pea brain can post a comment on a forum. If that's what you want to reduce yourself to, a pea brain, do the rest of us a favor and resist that urge to spread your intellectual stink through the internet.
> 
> This thread was based on an occurrence that was supposed to take place around Mar. 15th. Nobody can predict the future to a "T" but when it comes to space and the cycle of the solar system, people can predict where the Earth will be at any given time. They can, in fact, predict where any of the planets will be. But they cannot predict exactly what the consequences will be of any given event. Personally, I thought the OP was a little out stretched in his claim that there will be a polar shift on or around Mar. 15. That's a mighty big claim and he really put his balls on the line. When in fact all that happened on or around Mar. 15 was one of the largest earthquakes in recorded history. That event should have raised a few eyebrows for at least a few of you, but.... nooo. Denial is a thick skin to shed and it appears it's gonna take at least a little more. Our world is changing. Sure, it's always changing but the events that are taking place in 2011 alone are setting records around the globe. Things aren't "normal" in a sense that our generation alone defines what is "normal" to the solar system. A passing planet or star is "normal" when put in the light of many ancient writings from many ancient civilizations that have been here before us. We are not all that is and we are not the center of the universe, for those of you who didn't know. There is more going on around us that we cannot even begin to perceive with our limited senses.
> 
> It is very possible that the OPs claims are true. The government and NASA would not tell us this truth, heck, I wouldn't tell you either. The majority of posts in this thread are the reason why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just cant stand smarta$$'s.. thats my biggest problem here.
Click to expand...


Nobody is holding a gun to your head if you don't post here, right?

Can you explain why there are no amateur astronomers stepping forward with the news of something large in our solar system?  I have a good Celestron scope and can't find it.
Why aren't the tides being affected from something this large?
It's hard to take seriously when some posters are saying that it's a large spaceship, and that it can "cloak" itself.  If that's being a smart ass....then yes, we are smart asses.


----------



## elvis

Meister said:


> duckwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post here. I found this forum through google searches regarding Planet X, Nibiru and Elenin. In fact, this is the thread that brought me here.
> 
> From what I've seen, the OP of this thread had a very detailed post consisting of a ton of circumstantial evidence. This thread is located in the conspiracy theory sub forum and I guess you can call this entire topic a conspiracy theory.
> 
> I'm shocked to see the immature replies by the members of this forum. You people DO need to wake the F@ck up and take a look around you. There are people world wide looking at occurring events around themselves and asking the ever-growing question, "WTF is going on around here?" The topic of Planet X and Nibiru have been floating around the internet for years. In fact, I must add, it's been floating around mankind for thousands of years.
> 
> So when an obviously intelligent member starts an informative thread, packed with information and links to back it up, all on his own time in hopes to educate the public and fellow forum members, he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen", they flood the thread with run-on sentences (doing a fine job of pointing out their illiteracy, ignorance, stupidity and their commitment to their herd) and they over-run the thread with their contribution of Denial.
> 
> Having a discussion about something that you disagree with does not have to consist of crude remarks and high school like comments. In fact, it would be refreshing if at least one of you people would back up some of your "it ain't gonna happen" remarks with some sort of substance. Try including WHY it ain't gonna happen. Any fool with a pea brain can post a comment on a forum. If that's what you want to reduce yourself to, a pea brain, do the rest of us a favor and resist that urge to spread your intellectual stink through the internet.
> 
> This thread was based on an occurrence that was supposed to take place around Mar. 15th. Nobody can predict the future to a "T" but when it comes to space and the cycle of the solar system, people can predict where the Earth will be at any given time. They can, in fact, predict where any of the planets will be. But they cannot predict exactly what the consequences will be of any given event. Personally, I thought the OP was a little out stretched in his claim that there will be a polar shift on or around Mar. 15. That's a mighty big claim and he really put his balls on the line. When in fact all that happened on or around Mar. 15 was one of the largest earthquakes in recorded history. That event should have raised a few eyebrows for at least a few of you, but.... nooo. Denial is a thick skin to shed and it appears it's gonna take at least a little more. Our world is changing. Sure, it's always changing but the events that are taking place in 2011 alone are setting records around the globe. Things aren't "normal" in a sense that our generation alone defines what is "normal" to the solar system. A passing planet or star is "normal" when put in the light of many ancient writings from many ancient civilizations that have been here before us. We are not all that is and we are not the center of the universe, for those of you who didn't know. There is more going on around us that we cannot even begin to perceive with our limited senses.
> 
> It is very possible that the OPs claims are true. The government and NASA would not tell us this truth, heck, I wouldn't tell you either. The majority of posts in this thread are the reason why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just cant stand smarta$$'s.. thats my biggest problem here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is holding a gun to your head if you don't post here, right?
> 
> Can you explain why there are no amateur astronomers stepping forward with the news of something large in our solar system?  I have a good Celestron scope and can't find it.
> Why aren't the tides being affected from something this large?
> It's hard to take seriously when some posters are saying that it's a large spaceship, and that it can "cloak" itself.  If that's being a smart ass....then yes, we are smart asses.
Click to expand...


any astronomer who would do such a thing would be kidnapped by FEMA, brought to Area 51, and tortured, along with the passengers on Flight 77 and Flight 93.


----------



## duckwings

elvis said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just cant stand smarta$$'s.. thats my biggest problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is holding a gun to your head if you don't post here, right?
> 
> Can you explain why there are no amateur astronomers stepping forward with the news of something large in our solar system?  I have a good Celestron scope and can't find it.
> Why aren't the tides being affected from something this large?
> It's hard to take seriously when some posters are saying that it's a large spaceship, and that it can "cloak" itself.  If that's being a smart ass....then yes, we are smart asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> any astronomer who would do such a thing would be kidnapped by FEMA, brought to Area 51, and tortured, along with the passengers on Flight 77 and Flight 93.
Click to expand...


Ugh, oh my lord! really guys!?.. i cant help but laugh.. really elvis? how old are you? really..i mean come on..Here you guys are saying, "excuse me, have you *read* the posts?!?" and if you guys would have, then you would have seen where i stated my matter on this subject... I DONT CARE EITHER WAY!!!!.. this topic just interests me, plain and simple, but i cant stand reading smartass remarks, and yes "Meister" thats EXACTLY what you are.. There are certain ways to go about things. Certain mature ways. Yes, its a topic that sounds straight from a sci-fi novel, and its being discussed on here in a real life scenario, so therefore it IS going to sound incredibly crazy-stupid, thats a given. Any sane normal person can see that, so we dont need you swooping in here saying youre wrong, You guys are dumb, making smart ass remarks and trying to make people feel like dumbasses. Its just uncalled for. You continue posting comments in a forum where you clearly and obviously stated your opinion several hundred times, so why not let the others who are interested in it, continue the discussion like this forum was made for, and butt out? I mean have you read the title of this forum?? I dont see "THE DEBATE ON The Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Timeline" as the title of this forum...so ask your questions elsewhere.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> duckwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post here. I found this forum through google searches regarding Planet X, Nibiru and Elenin. In fact, this is the thread that brought me here.
> 
> From what I've seen, the OP of this thread had a very detailed post consisting of a ton of circumstantial evidence. This thread is located in the conspiracy theory sub forum and I guess you can call this entire topic a conspiracy theory.
> 
> I'm shocked to see the immature replies by the members of this forum. You people DO need to wake the F@ck up and take a look around you. There are people world wide looking at occurring events around themselves and asking the ever-growing question, "WTF is going on around here?" The topic of Planet X and Nibiru have been floating around the internet for years. In fact, I must add, it's been floating around mankind for thousands of years.
> 
> So when an obviously intelligent member starts an informative thread, packed with information and links to back it up, all on his own time in hopes to educate the public and fellow forum members, he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen", they flood the thread with run-on sentences (doing a fine job of pointing out their illiteracy, ignorance, stupidity and their commitment to their herd) and they over-run the thread with their contribution of Denial.
> 
> Having a discussion about something that you disagree with does not have to consist of crude remarks and high school like comments. In fact, it would be refreshing if at least one of you people would back up some of your "it ain't gonna happen" remarks with some sort of substance. Try including WHY it ain't gonna happen. Any fool with a pea brain can post a comment on a forum. If that's what you want to reduce yourself to, a pea brain, do the rest of us a favor and resist that urge to spread your intellectual stink through the internet.
> 
> This thread was based on an occurrence that was supposed to take place around Mar. 15th. Nobody can predict the future to a "T" but when it comes to space and the cycle of the solar system, people can predict where the Earth will be at any given time. They can, in fact, predict where any of the planets will be. But they cannot predict exactly what the consequences will be of any given event. Personally, I thought the OP was a little out stretched in his claim that there will be a polar shift on or around Mar. 15. That's a mighty big claim and he really put his balls on the line. When in fact all that happened on or around Mar. 15 was one of the largest earthquakes in recorded history. That event should have raised a few eyebrows for at least a few of you, but.... nooo. Denial is a thick skin to shed and it appears it's gonna take at least a little more. Our world is changing. Sure, it's always changing but the events that are taking place in 2011 alone are setting records around the globe. Things aren't "normal" in a sense that our generation alone defines what is "normal" to the solar system. A passing planet or star is "normal" when put in the light of many ancient writings from many ancient civilizations that have been here before us. We are not all that is and we are not the center of the universe, for those of you who didn't know. There is more going on around us that we cannot even begin to perceive with our limited senses.
> 
> It is very possible that the OPs claims are true. The government and NASA would not tell us this truth, heck, I wouldn't tell you either. The majority of posts in this thread are the reason why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just cant stand smarta$$'s.. thats my biggest problem here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your turn...
> 
> Please explain in full detail what we are supposed to be doing to protect ourselves from the approaching brown dwarf star.
> 
> Also, your solution has to include how we will prevent the gravitational forces from stripping off our atmosphere, and tearing the planet apart.
> 
> Oh, and one last thing. Can you provide the co-ordinates of the star's current location so I can observe it's approach? Being only 3 months away, it should be visible by now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> With a name like YouTube, it has to be true.
> *
> Stop the Brown Dwarf...BUY SILVER!!!!!!!*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Click to expand...


Oh, dear. Duckwings seems to have missed this post.

But forward and onward, I persevere.


----------



## beachfrogg

NASA sent out a "Family/Personal Preparedness Plan" email to all employees
NASA is the only federal agency responsible for its people's safety and well-being here on Earth and in space and has a long-time commitment to safety and emergency preparedness.

AGENCYWIDE MESSAGE TO ALL NASA EMPLOYEES:

Point of Contact: Darrius Lewis, Mission Support Directorate, NASA Headquarters,               202-358-0608         , darrius.l.lewis@nasa.gov
 ---------------------------------------

Family/Personal Preparedness Plan

NASA is the only federal agency responsible for its people's safety and well-being here on Earth and in space and has a longtime commitment to safety and emergency preparedness. Over the past year, Administrator Bolden has emphasized the importance of Family/Personal Preparedness for the entire NASA family. Family and personal preparedness plans are key to protecting our families and communities during potential emergencies such as fires, floods, earthquakes, hurricanes, tornadoes, terrorist attacks and other unforeseen catastrophes.

The most important assets in the successful completion of NASA's mission are its people and their loved ones. The agency has developed a set of informational guides designed to prepare you, your families and pets for emergencies. These guides will provide you with step-by-step instructions on how to develop your Family Preparedness Plan.

All employees are encouraged to download these guides, prepare plans, and review them with your families. The agency has taken the steps to prepare our NASA family; now it is your personal obligation to prepare yourself and/or your family for an emergency.
NASA - Headquarters Emergency Operations - Personal/Family Preparedness Plan


----------



## Super 33

RadiomanATL said:


> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he gets bashed by a bunch of morons that have absolutely NO substance backing up their claims that "nothing is gonna happen".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the part where, ya know....it didn't happen.
> 
> March passed without incident, and this supposed intelligent poster was crying to the hills about how the earf was going to be destroyed mid-March.
> 
> We kinda have reality on our side here. He doesn't.
Click to expand...


I find that strange considering March DID pass WITH incident. Like I said before, Japan's earthquake was the biggest in their recorded history. It was one of the biggest in EARTH'S recorded history. It took place during an alignment. That is reality and it appears it is on MY side.


----------



## Super 33

Rat in the Hat said:


> Please explain in full detail what we are supposed to be doing to protect ourselves from the approaching brown dwarf star.


If you have loved ones, kids, dogs, a fish or whatever, you should be doing what you can to make your lives self sustainable buy storing food, water, clothes and supplies. Buy weapons and ammo to protect yourself, your family and your supplies from people like yourself that decided to ignore the POSSIBILITY that something is about to happen. Because it is those people that will suffer the most by running out of food and supplies. There is no guarantee that you or anybody will survive but that doesn't mean the best idea is to turn in denial and look the other way at the possibility that so many people are right now and right from the past about this recurring event. We could all die, certain portions of the world could all die, you might survive, nobody knows. But what I do know is that the planet at this point is populated with humans, animals, fish, insects, and everything else that we know about so obviously this hasn't been a total extinction level event in the past. Nobody knows what's in store for us this time around. Common sense prevails here, there is a possibility that this will not occur but there is also a possibility that it WILL occur, don't buy that DVD player or wide screen TV and instead spend some money on storing food and water, at least until you have enough to sustain your family for at least a few months. And don't forget there's always gonna be people that bury their heads in the sand when the warnings are there and thanks to that fact, there's gonna be people coming to get YOUR food.



Rat in the Hat said:


> Also, your solution has to include how we will prevent the gravitational forces from stripping off our atmosphere, and tearing the planet apart.


We don't know if the atmosphere will be ripped from our planet, it hasn't happened in the past, if it did, there would be no life on this planet now. There is nothing we can do about it, so the answer to this question is a big NOTHING. There is no point in worrying about something we are powerless to control. What we can control however is everything I've stated in the paragraph above. Cover your own a$$ and do what you can to prepare yourself to be a successful survivor, hopefully you'll be one.



Rat in the Hat said:


> Oh, and one last thing. Can you provide the co-ordinates of the star's current location so I can observe it's approach? Being only 3 months away, it should be visible by now.


Brown Dwarf stars do not produce their own light, therefore, they are difficult to find, even for NASA. An amateur astronomer will have a hard time trying to find one. You will not see it until it is close enough to the sun to reflect the sun's light. Don't assume that it has the same reflective properties as any of the planets in our solar system, it is not a planet. NASA has in fact seen this star and it is in the best interest of the general population to hide this.
I've seen information regarding it's coordinates on youtube but seeing as you're not a youtube fan I won't bother. Apparently if a fact is posted on youtube it becomes a fiction. I don't understand how youtube has that fact-reducing power but me not understanding something is nothing new right?



Rat in the Hat said:


> Thanks in advance.


You're welcome.


----------



## Meister

duckwings said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is holding a gun to your head if you don't post here, right?
> 
> Can you explain why there are no amateur astronomers stepping forward with the news of something large in our solar system?  I have a good Celestron scope and can't find it.
> Why aren't the tides being affected from something this large?
> It's hard to take seriously when some posters are saying that it's a large spaceship, and that it can "cloak" itself.  If that's being a smart ass....then yes, we are smart asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any astronomer who would do such a thing would be kidnapped by FEMA, brought to Area 51, and tortured, along with the passengers on Flight 77 and Flight 93.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugh, oh my lord! really guys!?.. i cant help but laugh.. really elvis? how old are you? really..i mean come on..Here you guys are saying, "excuse me, have you *read* the posts?!?" and if you guys would have, then you would have seen where i stated my matter on this subject... I DONT CARE EITHER WAY!!!!.. this topic just interests me, plain and simple, but i cant stand reading smartass remarks, and yes "Meister" thats EXACTLY what you are.. There are certain ways to go about things. Certain mature ways. Yes, its a topic that sounds straight from a sci-fi novel, and its being discussed on here in a real life scenario, so therefore it IS going to sound incredibly crazy-stupid, thats a given. Any sane normal person can see that, so we dont need you swooping in here saying youre wrong, You guys are dumb, making smart ass remarks and trying to make people feel like dumbasses. Its just uncalled for. You continue posting comments in a forum where you clearly and obviously stated your opinion several hundred times, so why not let the others who are interested in it, continue the discussion like this forum was made for, and butt out? I mean have you read the title of this forum?? I dont see "THE DEBATE ON The Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Timeline" as the title of this forum...so ask your questions elsewhere.
Click to expand...


I noticed you didn't answer my questions...why?  No answers?  Look who really is the dumbass, duckie.  Until your conspiracy nuts start answering obvious questions...your going to get smartass remarks.  You deserve no better, dumbass.


----------



## Meister

Super 33 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain in full detail what we are supposed to be doing to protect ourselves from the approaching brown dwarf star.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have loved ones, kids, dogs, a fish or whatever, you should be doing what you can to make your lives self sustainable buy storing food, water, clothes and supplies. Buy weapons and ammo to protect yourself, your family and your supplies from people like yourself that decided to ignore the POSSIBILITY that something is about to happen. Because it is those people that will suffer the most by running out of food and supplies. There is no guarantee that you or anybody will survive but that doesn't mean the best idea is to turn in denial and look the other way at the possibility that so many people are right now and right from the past about this recurring event. We could all die, certain portions of the world could all die, you might survive, nobody knows. But what I do know is that the planet at this point is populated with humans, animals, fish, insects, and everything else that we know about so obviously this hasn't been a total extinction level event in the past. Nobody knows what's in store for us this time around. Common sense prevails here, there is a possibility that this will not occur but there is also a possibility that it WILL occur, don't buy that DVD player or wide screen TV and instead spend some money on storing food and water, at least until you have enough to sustain your family for at least a few months. And don't forget there's always gonna be people that bury their heads in the sand when the warnings are there and thanks to that fact, there's gonna be people coming to get YOUR food.
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your solution has to include how we will prevent the gravitational forces from stripping off our atmosphere, and tearing the planet apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know if the atmosphere will be ripped from our planet, it hasn't happened in the past, if it did, there would be no life on this planet now. There is nothing we can do about it, so the answer to this question is a big NOTHING. There is no point in worrying about something we are powerless to control. What we can control however is everything I've stated in the paragraph above. Cover your own a$$ and do what you can to prepare yourself to be a successful survivor, hopefully you'll be one.
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and one last thing. Can you provide the co-ordinates of the star's current location so I can observe it's approach? Being only 3 months away, it should be visible by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Brown Dwarf stars do not produce their own light, therefore, they are difficult to find, even for NASA*. An amateur astronomer will have a hard time trying to find one. You will not see it until it is close enough to the sun to reflect the sun's light. Don't assume that it has the same reflective properties as any of the planets in our solar system, it is not a planet. NASA has in fact seen this star and it is in the best interest of the general population to hide this.
> I've seen information regarding it's coordinates on youtube but seeing as you're not a youtube fan I won't bother. Apparently if a fact is posted on youtube it becomes a fiction. I don't understand how youtube has that fact-reducing power but me not understanding something is nothing new right?
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...


Planets and astroids produce no light....they reflect light, like a brown dwarf would.  The brown dwarf is supposed to be in our solar system. Geeze you people should get educated and stop fearing death.  You have probably a .0000000000001 percent chance of something like this ever happening in your lifetime, yet your life revolves around it.  Good grief, you should fear handling a knife, a car, a bike, getting on an airplane or even taking a walk more than getting hit by something that isn't there.

That goes for you too, duckie.


----------



## daveman

Super 33 said:


> Brown Dwarf stars do not produce their own light, therefore, they are difficult to find, even for NASA. An amateur astronomer will have a hard time trying to find one. You will not see it until it is close enough to the sun to reflect the sun's light. Don't assume that it has the same reflective properties as any of the planets in our solar system, it is not a planet. NASA has in fact seen this star and it is in the best interest of the general population to hide this.


Y'know, a minute or so with Wiki proves this whole thing is horseshit.

Cha 110913-773444 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Cha 110913-773444 (sometimes abbreviated Cha 110913) is an astronomical object surrounded by what appears to be a protoplanetary disk. There is no consensus yet among astronomers whether to classify the object as a sub-brown dwarf (with planets) or a rogue planet (with moons).[1] It is smaller than OTS 44, which had been the smallest known brown dwarf prior to the discovery of Cha 110913-773444.
Cha 110913-773444 was discovered in 2004 by Kevin Luhman and others at Pennsylvania State University using the Spitzer Space Telescope and the Hubble Space Telescope, as well as two earthbound telescopes in Chile.

Distance	163 ly​
It's 163 light years from here.  Yet telescopes have seen it.  

And you claim one in our own back yard wouldn't be visible?

You're dismissed.


----------



## Super 33

daveman said:


> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Dwarf stars do not produce their own light, therefore, they are difficult to find, even for NASA. An amateur astronomer will have a hard time trying to find one. You will not see it until it is close enough to the sun to reflect the sun's light. Don't assume that it has the same reflective properties as any of the planets in our solar system, it is not a planet. NASA has in fact seen this star and it is in the best interest of the general population to hide this.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know, a minute or so with Wiki proves this whole thing is horseshit.
> 
> 
> Cha 110913-773444 (sometimes abbreviated Cha 110913) is an astronomical object surrounded by what appears to be a protoplanetary disk. There is no consensus yet among astronomers whether to classify the object as a sub-brown dwarf (with planets) or a rogue planet (with moons).[1] It is smaller than OTS 44, which had been the smallest known brown dwarf prior to the discovery of Cha 110913-773444.
> Cha 110913-773444 was discovered in 2004 by Kevin Luhman and others at Pennsylvania State University using the Spitzer Space Telescope and the Hubble Space Telescope, as well as two earthbound telescopes in Chile.
> 
> Distance	163 ly​
> It's 163 light years from here.  Yet telescopes have seen it.
> 
> And you claim one in our own back yard wouldn't be visible?
> 
> You're dismissed.
Click to expand...


Tell me that an amateur has seen the star in your link, unless of course he's "using the Spitzer Space Telescope and the Hubble Space Telescope, as well as two earthbound telescopes in Chile".
Maybe you should spend more than a minute or so.

Nasa has known about Planet X since the early 80s which is much earlier than 2004. Maybe that's because it's so freakin close to us!


----------



## Meister

Super 33 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Dwarf stars do not produce their own light, therefore, they are difficult to find, even for NASA. An amateur astronomer will have a hard time trying to find one. You will not see it until it is close enough to the sun to reflect the sun's light. Don't assume that it has the same reflective properties as any of the planets in our solar system, it is not a planet. NASA has in fact seen this star and it is in the best interest of the general population to hide this.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know, a minute or so with Wiki proves this whole thing is horseshit.
> 
> 
> Cha 110913-773444 (sometimes abbreviated Cha 110913) is an astronomical object surrounded by what appears to be a protoplanetary disk. There is no consensus yet among astronomers whether to classify the object as a sub-brown dwarf (with planets) or a rogue planet (with moons).[1] It is smaller than OTS 44, which had been the smallest known brown dwarf prior to the discovery of Cha 110913-773444.
> Cha 110913-773444 was discovered in 2004 by Kevin Luhman and others at Pennsylvania State University using the Spitzer Space Telescope and the Hubble Space Telescope, as well as two earthbound telescopes in Chile.
> 
> Distance	163 ly​
> It's 163 light years from here.  Yet telescopes have seen it.
> 
> And you claim one in our own back yard wouldn't be visible?
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I say NASA hasn't seen it?
> Tell me that an amateur has seen the star in your link.
> Maybe you should spend more than a few minutes.
> 
> Nasa has known about Planet X since the early 80s.
Click to expand...


  The brown dwarf is in our solar system....according to you nuts.  You people have nothing...nothing at all and like what Dave said....you're dismissed.


----------



## daveman

Super 33 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Dwarf stars do not produce their own light, therefore, they are difficult to find, even for NASA. An amateur astronomer will have a hard time trying to find one. You will not see it until it is close enough to the sun to reflect the sun's light. Don't assume that it has the same reflective properties as any of the planets in our solar system, it is not a planet. NASA has in fact seen this star and it is in the best interest of the general population to hide this.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know, a minute or so with Wiki proves this whole thing is horseshit.
> 
> 
> Cha 110913-773444 (sometimes abbreviated Cha 110913) is an astronomical object surrounded by what appears to be a protoplanetary disk. There is no consensus yet among astronomers whether to classify the object as a sub-brown dwarf (with planets) or a rogue planet (with moons).[1] It is smaller than OTS 44, which had been the smallest known brown dwarf prior to the discovery of Cha 110913-773444.
> Cha 110913-773444 was discovered in 2004 by Kevin Luhman and others at Pennsylvania State University using the Spitzer Space Telescope and the Hubble Space Telescope, as well as two earthbound telescopes in Chile.
> 
> Distance	163 ly​
> It's 163 light years from here.  Yet telescopes have seen it.
> 
> And you claim one in our own back yard wouldn't be visible?
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I say NASA hasn't seen it?
> Tell me that an amateur has seen the star in your link.
> Maybe you should spend more than a few minutes.
> 
> Nasa has known about Planet X since the early 80s.
Click to expand...

Pay close attention here.

Astronomers can see a brown dwarf from 163 light years.  Amateur astronomers can see Jupiter.  Cha 110913-773444 is larger than Jupiter:






You claim it's somewhere around the orbit of Jupiter, which is 20-40 light-minutes from Earth, depending on relative orbital positions. 

Therefore, amateur astronomers would be able to see a brown dwarf in our solar system.  But they haven't.

Like I said:  You're dismissed.


----------



## Douger

C'mon. Really.  Who the hell would want to survive an event as described in this idiotic thread ?
The only thing I'm stocking up on is semen for my next rendezvous with this brown dwarf.


----------



## Super 33

daveman said:


> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Dwarf stars do not produce their own light, therefore, they are difficult to find, even for NASA. An amateur astronomer will have a hard time trying to find one. You will not see it until it is close enough to the sun to reflect the sun's light. Don't assume that it has the same reflective properties as any of the planets in our solar system, it is not a planet. NASA has in fact seen this star and it is in the best interest of the general population to hide this.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know, a minute or so with Wiki proves this whole thing is horseshit.
> 
> 
> Cha 110913-773444 (sometimes abbreviated Cha 110913) is an astronomical object surrounded by what appears to be a protoplanetary disk. There is no consensus yet among astronomers whether to classify the object as a sub-brown dwarf (with planets) or a rogue planet (with moons).[1] It is smaller than OTS 44, which had been the smallest known brown dwarf prior to the discovery of Cha 110913-773444.
> Cha 110913-773444 was discovered in 2004 by Kevin Luhman and others at Pennsylvania State University using the Spitzer Space Telescope and the Hubble Space Telescope, as well as two earthbound telescopes in Chile.
> 
> Distance	163 ly​
> It's 163 light years from here.  Yet telescopes have seen it.
> 
> And you claim one in our own back yard wouldn't be visible?
> 
> You're dismissed.
Click to expand...


First, let's take a step back for a moment. 

You're using  "an astronomical object surrounded by what appears to be a protoplanetary disk. There is no consensus yet among astronomers whether to classify the object as a sub-brown dwarf (with planets) or a rogue planet (with moons)" as an example of a brown dwarf star when in fact they don't even know what the thing is. I think we can forget this evidence you're presenting to us. 

Second, this is from Nasa's website describing how brown dwarf stars are detected. An amateur will probably not be able to detect a brown dwarf with his backyard telescope. 

From Nasa's website, I'd post a link but I have less than 15 posts, feel free to look it up:


			
				Nasa's website said:
			
		

> "Brown dwarfs are so elusive, so hard to find," McLean said. "They can be detected best in the infrared, and even within the infrared, they are very difficult to detect. We detect the heat glow from these faint objects in the infrared. Typically, they have to be relatively close by, within 100 light years, for us to even detect the heat signature."
> 
> McLean and his colleagues do so using a sophisticated instrument that McLean designed and built at UCLA with other astronomers from UCLA and the University of California, Berkeley. The instrument, attached to the W.M. Keck Observatory's 10-meter Keck II Telescope atop Mauna Kea in Hawaii -- the world's largest optical and infrared telescope -- is called NIRSPEC. It is six feet high, weighs one ton and contains the most powerful infrared spectrometer in the world.



Keep in mind, I'm not saying there is a brown dwarf star headed this way. What I'm saying is there COULD be. It would explain many natural events that are taking place within the past few years, especially in 2011 alone, and it certainly isn't impossible. If you're not suggesting that this event is impossible than you're in the same boat that I am. Good luck.

An assumption is the


----------



## daveman

Super 33 said:


> First, let's take a step back for a moment.
> 
> You're using  "an astronomical object surrounded by what appears to be a protoplanetary disk. There is no consensus yet among astronomers whether to classify the object as a sub-brown dwarf (with planets) or a rogue planet (with moons)" as an example of a brown dwarf star when in fact they don't even know what the thing is. I think we can forget this evidence you're presenting to us.


Of course you want to forget it.  It utterly destroys your fantasy.

If it is in fact a rogue planet, it destroys your case because it was seen across 163 light years.  And you still claim that a brown dwarf in the solar system would not be visible?

I think we can forget your pathetic dismissal.


Super 33 said:


> Second, this is from Nasa's website describing how brown dwarf stars are detected. An amateur will probably not be able to detect a brown dwarf with his backyard telescope.
> 
> From Nasa's website, I'd post a link but I have less than 15 posts, feel free to look it up:
> 
> 
> 
> Nasa's website said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Brown dwarfs are so elusive, so hard to find," McLean said. "They can be detected best in the infrared, and even within the infrared, they are very difficult to detect. We detect the heat glow from these faint objects in the infrared. Typically, they have to be relatively close by, within 100 light years, for us to even detect the heat signature."
> 
> McLean and his colleagues do so using a sophisticated instrument that McLean designed and built at UCLA with other astronomers from UCLA and the University of California, Berkeley. The instrument, attached to the W.M. Keck Observatory's 10-meter Keck II Telescope atop Mauna Kea in Hawaii -- the world's largest optical and infrared telescope -- is called NIRSPEC. It is six feet high, weighs one ton and contains the most powerful infrared spectrometer in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, I'm not saying there is a brown dwarf star headed this way. What I'm saying is there COULD be. It would explain many natural events that are taking place within the past few years, especially in 2011 alone, and it certainly isn't impossible. If you're not suggesting that this event is impossible than you're in the same boat that I am. Good luck.
> 
> An assumption is the
Click to expand...

No, there couldn't be.

"Typically, they have to be relatively close by, within 100 light years, for us to even detect the heat signature."

Jupiter is 20-40 light minutes away.


----------



## beachfrogg

Meister / Rat in a hat
Ok things would appear to be going around in circles about this topic so I propose to try to clarify a few things
1.	I have never stated that planet x is going to suck earths atmosphere away (personally I think there is more chance CERN and their LHC is more of a danger but thats another topic)
2.	Yes I do use YouTube to show some points as it is easier to watch than to read endless amounts of papers 

I thought that maybe if we approach this from another angle maybe it would simplify the discussion some what                     
So on this hypothetically
Lets say for example that this planet actually does exist and is cyclical by nature (I understand that you do not think it exists so please do not go down that line)
Many things in our solar system are cyclical like the passing thru the galactic plane 
Lets just say that it does hypothetically exist and is cyclical, how close would it need to be to Earth to affect our rotation and poles? 
Without destroying the planet totally, in AU? (We can fairly safely assume that this planet / dwarf star has never been closer than that or we would not be having this discussion now)
And say for example that it was not visible due to extreme cold or darkness and then only visible from the South Pole, how would an amateur astronomer detect this object? 
What type of equipment would they require and how expensive is it? (An estimate in the millions would be ok for this exercise)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

beachfrogg said:


> Meister / Rat in a hat
> Ok things would appear to be going around in circles about this topic so I propose to try to clarify a few things
> 1.	I have never stated that planet x is going to suck earths atmosphere away (personally I think there is more chance CERN and their LHC is more of a danger but thats another topic)
> 2.	Yes I do use YouTube to show some points as it is easier to watch than to read endless amounts of papers
> 
> I thought that maybe if we approach this from another angle maybe it would simplify the discussion some what
> So on this hypothetically
> Lets say for example that this planet actually does exist and is cyclical by nature (I understand that you do not think it exists so please do not go down that line)
> Many things in our solar system are cyclical like the passing thru the galactic plane
> Lets just say that it does hypothetically exist and is cyclical, how close would it need to be to Earth to affect our rotation and poles?
> Without destroying the planet totally, in AU? (We can fairly safely assume that this planet / dwarf star has never been closer than that or we would not be having this discussion now)
> And say for example that it was not visible due to extreme cold or darkness and then only visible from the South Pole, how would an amateur astronomer detect this object?
> *What type of equipment would they require and how expensive is it?* (An estimate in the millions would be ok for this exercise)



A $100 telescope from WalMart.

Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, and Neptune are all balls of gas that do not emit their own light, yet I can see them because they reflect light from the sun. A star (brown dwarf or not) is also just a ball of gas. If it was inside our solar system, anyone could see it. If it was inside Jupiter's orbit, you would be able to see it with the naked eye, due to it's size.

And the story is that "Nibiru" is going to pass within 22 million miles of Earth. (4.2 times closer to us than the sun) It certainly would strip the atmosphere and break the planet apart. Look what happened to Shoemaker-Levy when it got into Jupiter's gravity well. 



> Calculations showed that its unusual fragmented form was due to a previous closer approach to Jupiter in July 1992. At that time, the orbit of ShoemakerLevy 9 passed within Jupiter's Roche limit, and Jupiter's tidal forces had acted to pull the comet apart



Comet Shoemaker

Earth wouldn't stand a chance against a star. And all the survival gear, deep caves, silver and guns in the world won't help to save anyone.


----------



## daveman

"You must spread some rep around before giving it to Rat etc."


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Super 33 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain in full detail what we are supposed to be doing to protect ourselves from the approaching brown dwarf star.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have loved ones, kids, dogs, a fish or whatever, you should be doing what you can to make your lives self sustainable buy storing food, water, clothes and supplies. Buy weapons and ammo to protect yourself, your family and your supplies from people like yourself that decided to ignore the POSSIBILITY that something is about to happen. Because it is those people that will suffer the most by running out of food and supplies. There is no guarantee that you or anybody will survive but that doesn't mean the best idea is to turn in denial and look the other way at the possibility that so many people are right now and right from the past about this recurring event. We could all die, certain portions of the world could all die, you might survive, nobody knows. But what I do know is that the planet at this point is populated with humans, animals, fish, insects, and everything else that we know about so obviously this hasn't been a total extinction level event in the past. Nobody knows what's in store for us this time around. Common sense prevails here, there is a possibility that this will not occur but there is also a possibility that it WILL occur, don't buy that DVD player or wide screen TV and instead spend some money on storing food and water, at least until you have enough to sustain your family for at least a few months. And don't forget there's always gonna be people that bury their heads in the sand when the warnings are there and thanks to that fact, there's gonna be people coming to get YOUR food.
> 
> All of this would be a waste of time and effort if the fabulous "Nibiru" passes within 22 million miles of Earth. Everyone and everything will be dead. I don't think anyone will care if ghosts come after their food.
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your solution has to include how we will prevent the gravitational forces from stripping off our atmosphere, and tearing the planet apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know if the atmosphere will be ripped from our planet, it hasn't happened in the past, if it did, there would be no life on this planet now. There is nothing we can do about it, so the answer to this question is a big NOTHING. There is no point in worrying about something we are powerless to control. What we can control however is everything I've stated in the paragraph above. Cover your own a$$ and do what you can to prepare yourself to be a successful survivor, hopefully you'll be one.
> 
> Tidal forces from a gas giant tearing a smaller body apart has happened in the past. Comet Shoemaker-Levy.
> 
> Comet Shoemaker
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and one last thing. Can you provide the co-ordinates of the star's current location so I can observe it's approach? Being only 3 months away, it should be visible by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brown Dwarf stars do not produce their own light, therefore, they are difficult to find, even for NASA. An amateur astronomer will have a hard time trying to find one. You will not see it until it is close enough to the sun to reflect the sun's light. Don't assume that it has the same reflective properties as any of the planets in our solar system, it is not a planet. NASA has in fact seen this star and it is in the best interest of the general population to hide this.
> I've seen information regarding it's coordinates on youtube but seeing as you're not a youtube fan I won't bother. Apparently if a fact is posted on youtube it becomes a fiction. I don't understand how youtube has that fact-reducing power but me not understanding something is nothing new right?
> 
> The 4 gas giants don't produce light of their own, yet are easily seen. Even if the reflective quality was lower, we would still see it if was closer than Jupiter, as it would be reflecting more light, due to being closer to the sun.
> 
> And NASA is hiding it? Please. Do you realize how many other countries have their own space agencies and large telescopes. Are you saying there is a vast conspiracy among all these astronomers? And not one of them is coming forward with the story of the century?
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...


Replies in green


----------



## Meister

Super 33 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Dwarf stars do not produce their own light, therefore, they are difficult to find, even for NASA. An amateur astronomer will have a hard time trying to find one. You will not see it until it is close enough to the sun to reflect the sun's light. Don't assume that it has the same reflective properties as any of the planets in our solar system, it is not a planet. NASA has in fact seen this star and it is in the best interest of the general population to hide this.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know, a minute or so with Wiki proves this whole thing is horseshit.
> 
> 
> Cha 110913-773444 (sometimes abbreviated Cha 110913) is an astronomical object surrounded by what appears to be a protoplanetary disk. There is no consensus yet among astronomers whether to classify the object as a sub-brown dwarf (with planets) or a rogue planet (with moons).[1] It is smaller than OTS 44, which had been the smallest known brown dwarf prior to the discovery of Cha 110913-773444.
> Cha 110913-773444 was discovered in 2004 by Kevin Luhman and others at Pennsylvania State University using the Spitzer Space Telescope and the Hubble Space Telescope, as well as two earthbound telescopes in Chile.
> 
> Distance	163 ly​
> It's 163 light years from here.  Yet telescopes have seen it.
> 
> And you claim one in our own back yard wouldn't be visible?
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, let's take a step back for a moment.
> 
> You're using  "an astronomical object surrounded by what appears to be a protoplanetary disk. There is no consensus yet among astronomers whether to classify the object as a sub-brown dwarf (with planets) or a rogue planet (with moons)" as an example of a brown dwarf star when in fact they don't even know what the thing is. I think we can forget this evidence you're presenting to us.
> 
> Second, this is from Nasa's website describing how brown dwarf stars are detected. An amateur will probably not be able to detect a brown dwarf with his backyard telescope.
> 
> From Nasa's website, I'd post a link but I have less than 15 posts, feel free to look it up:
> 
> 
> 
> Nasa's website said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Brown dwarfs are so elusive, so hard to find," McLean said. "They can be detected best in the infrared, and even within the infrared, they are very difficult to detect. We detect the heat glow from these faint objects in the infrared. Typically, they have to be relatively close by, within 100 light years, for us to even detect the heat signature."
> 
> McLean and his colleagues do so using a sophisticated instrument that McLean designed and built at UCLA with other astronomers from UCLA and the University of California, Berkeley. The instrument, attached to the W.M. Keck Observatory's 10-meter Keck II Telescope atop Mauna Kea in Hawaii -- the world's largest optical and infrared telescope -- is called NIRSPEC. It is six feet high, weighs one ton and contains the most powerful infrared spectrometer in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, I'm not saying there is a brown dwarf star headed this way. What I'm saying is there COULD be. *It would explain many natural events that are taking place within the past few years, especially in 2011 alone, and it certainly isn't impossible*. If you're not suggesting that this event is impossible than you're in the same boat that I am. Good luck.
> 
> An assumption is the
Click to expand...


Your saying that this event could cause all the natural events we've been having....yet...the easiest thing it could have plausible impact on...it isn't, and that would be the tides.  WTH?


----------



## Super 33

Rat in the Hat said:


> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain in full detail what we are supposed to be doing to protect ourselves from the approaching brown dwarf star.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have loved ones, kids, dogs, a fish or whatever, you should be doing what you can to make your lives self sustainable buy storing food, water, clothes and supplies. Buy weapons and ammo to protect yourself, your family and your supplies from people like yourself that decided to ignore the POSSIBILITY that something is about to happen. Because it is those people that will suffer the most by running out of food and supplies. There is no guarantee that you or anybody will survive but that doesn't mean the best idea is to turn in denial and look the other way at the possibility that so many people are right now and right from the past about this recurring event. We could all die, certain portions of the world could all die, you might survive, nobody knows. But what I do know is that the planet at this point is populated with humans, animals, fish, insects, and everything else that we know about so obviously this hasn't been a total extinction level event in the past. Nobody knows what's in store for us this time around. Common sense prevails here, there is a possibility that this will not occur but there is also a possibility that it WILL occur, don't buy that DVD player or wide screen TV and instead spend some money on storing food and water, at least until you have enough to sustain your family for at least a few months. And don't forget there's always gonna be people that bury their heads in the sand when the warnings are there and thanks to that fact, there's gonna be people coming to get YOUR food.
> 
> All of this would be a waste of time and effort if the fabulous "Nibiru" passes within 22 million miles of Earth. Everyone and everything will be dead. I don't think anyone will care if ghosts come after their food.
> 
> 
> We don't know if the atmosphere will be ripped from our planet, it hasn't happened in the past, if it did, there would be no life on this planet now. There is nothing we can do about it, so the answer to this question is a big NOTHING. There is no point in worrying about something we are powerless to control. What we can control however is everything I've stated in the paragraph above. Cover your own a$$ and do what you can to prepare yourself to be a successful survivor, hopefully you'll be one.
> 
> Tidal forces from a gas giant tearing a smaller body apart has happened in the past. Comet Shoemaker-Levy.
> 
> 
> Brown Dwarf stars do not produce their own light, therefore, they are difficult to find, even for NASA. An amateur astronomer will have a hard time trying to find one. You will not see it until it is close enough to the sun to reflect the sun's light. Don't assume that it has the same reflective properties as any of the planets in our solar system, it is not a planet. NASA has in fact seen this star and it is in the best interest of the general population to hide this.
> I've seen information regarding it's coordinates on youtube but seeing as you're not a youtube fan I won't bother. Apparently if a fact is posted on youtube it becomes a fiction. I don't understand how youtube has that fact-reducing power but me not understanding something is nothing new right?
> 
> The 4 gas giants don't produce light of their own, yet are easily seen. Even if the reflective quality was lower, we would still see it if was closer than Jupiter, as it would be reflecting more light, due to being closer to the sun.
> 
> And NASA is hiding it? Please. Do you realize how many other countries have their own space agencies and large telescopes. Are you saying there is a vast conspiracy among all these astronomers? And not one of them is coming forward with the story of the century?
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Replies in green
Click to expand...


Every one of your comments is based on assumption. I'm not sure why you keep comparing a brown dwarf star to planets and comets. Have you considered the possibility that there's something out there in space that you're not aware of? Why is it that you're trying so hard to shoot down a theory about something that mankind itself knows so little about? There are many factors that point to the fact that there is in fact a large mass entering our solar system. All of which have already been produced in this thread. Yet, you're arguing your facts about planets and comets. How can you tell me that the Earth's atmosphere will get ripped off if a brown dwarf came any given distance from Earth? How do you know? How can you tell me that a brown dwarf star would at this time be visible by the naked eye? Have you considered that maybe humans (including yourself) don't know EVERYTHING there is to know about brown dwarfs? Perhaps there is a reason for not being able to see it, I'm not a scientist nor an astronomer. But I do know this, human kind knows next to nothing about space and what it consists of. We know next to nothing about ourselves, where we came from, what's been here on Earth before us, what's under the ocean, what's in our own solar system and what's on the other planets now and in the past, all we can do is speculate. Yet, you insist that you've got it all figured out. I'm still a believer that there is a possibility that a brown dwarf (or a large mass of any kind) has entered our solar system and is on it's way (again) around the sun in it's normal elliptical orbit. There is too much pointing to this theory to write it off with a few assumptions, as if I know it all. I for one don't know it all, but I'm not blind and I can put the pieces of the puzzle together the best I can. I guess I'm just gonna have to keep doing what I'm doing and wait and see. If nothing happens then great. But if something does happen, if the likes of people like you were wrong in your assumptions of how space works then I'll be in a better position than you, and that's what really matters.


----------



## Meister

Super 33 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have loved ones, kids, dogs, a fish or whatever, you should be doing what you can to make your lives self sustainable buy storing food, water, clothes and supplies. Buy weapons and ammo to protect yourself, your family and your supplies from people like yourself that decided to ignore the POSSIBILITY that something is about to happen. Because it is those people that will suffer the most by running out of food and supplies. There is no guarantee that you or anybody will survive but that doesn't mean the best idea is to turn in denial and look the other way at the possibility that so many people are right now and right from the past about this recurring event. We could all die, certain portions of the world could all die, you might survive, nobody knows. But what I do know is that the planet at this point is populated with humans, animals, fish, insects, and everything else that we know about so obviously this hasn't been a total extinction level event in the past. Nobody knows what's in store for us this time around. Common sense prevails here, there is a possibility that this will not occur but there is also a possibility that it WILL occur, don't buy that DVD player or wide screen TV and instead spend some money on storing food and water, at least until you have enough to sustain your family for at least a few months. And don't forget there's always gonna be people that bury their heads in the sand when the warnings are there and thanks to that fact, there's gonna be people coming to get YOUR food.
> 
> All of this would be a waste of time and effort if the fabulous "Nibiru" passes within 22 million miles of Earth. Everyone and everything will be dead. I don't think anyone will care if ghosts come after their food.
> 
> 
> We don't know if the atmosphere will be ripped from our planet, it hasn't happened in the past, if it did, there would be no life on this planet now. There is nothing we can do about it, so the answer to this question is a big NOTHING. There is no point in worrying about something we are powerless to control. What we can control however is everything I've stated in the paragraph above. Cover your own a$$ and do what you can to prepare yourself to be a successful survivor, hopefully you'll be one.
> 
> Tidal forces from a gas giant tearing a smaller body apart has happened in the past. Comet Shoemaker-Levy.
> 
> 
> Brown Dwarf stars do not produce their own light, therefore, they are difficult to find, even for NASA. An amateur astronomer will have a hard time trying to find one. You will not see it until it is close enough to the sun to reflect the sun's light. Don't assume that it has the same reflective properties as any of the planets in our solar system, it is not a planet. NASA has in fact seen this star and it is in the best interest of the general population to hide this.
> I've seen information regarding it's coordinates on youtube but seeing as you're not a youtube fan I won't bother. Apparently if a fact is posted on youtube it becomes a fiction. I don't understand how youtube has that fact-reducing power but me not understanding something is nothing new right?
> 
> The 4 gas giants don't produce light of their own, yet are easily seen. Even if the reflective quality was lower, we would still see it if was closer than Jupiter, as it would be reflecting more light, due to being closer to the sun.
> 
> And NASA is hiding it? Please. Do you realize how many other countries have their own space agencies and large telescopes. Are you saying there is a vast conspiracy among all these astronomers? And not one of them is coming forward with the story of the century?
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replies in green
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every one of your comments is based on assumption. I'm not sure why you keep comparing a brown dwarf star to planets and comets. Have you considered the possibility that there's something out there in space that you're not aware of? Why is it that you're trying so hard to shoot down a theory about something that mankind itself knows so little about? There are many factors that point to the fact that there is in fact a large mass entering our solar system. All of which have already been produced in this thread. Yet, you're arguing your facts about planets and comets. How can you tell me that the Earth's atmosphere will get ripped off if a brown dwarf came any given distance from Earth? How do you know? How can you tell me that a brown dwarf star would at this time be visible by the naked eye? Have you considered that maybe humans (including yourself) don't know EVERYTHING there is to know about brown dwarfs? Perhaps there is a reason for not being able to see it, I'm not a scientist nor an astronomer. But I do know this, human kind knows next to nothing about space and what it consists of. We know next to nothing about ourselves, where we came from, what's been here on Earth before us, what's under the ocean, what's in our own solar system and what's on the other planets now and in the past, all we can do is speculate. Yet, you insist that you've got it all figured out. I'm still a believer that there is a possibility that a brown dwarf (or a large mass of any kind) has entered our solar system and is on it's way (again) around the sun in it's normal elliptical orbit. There is too much pointing to this theory to write it off with a few assumptions, as if I know it all. I for one don't know it all, but I'm not blind and I can put the pieces of the puzzle together the best I can. I guess I'm just gonna have to keep doing what I'm doing and wait and see. If nothing happens then great. But if something does happen, if the likes of people like you were wrong in your assumptions of how space works then I'll be in a better position than you, and that's what really matters.
Click to expand...


With all due respect, or lack thereof, a brown dwarf would have immense gravitational pull not only to our planet but to other planets as well. THAT IS physics...period, no getting around that, sonny.  I do notice that you really don't answer any obvious questions, just throw out the willy nilly and anyone who differs are in the wrong.  You are a conspiracy theorist that have no evidence to back up your claims.  You want us to disprove something that's not there to begin with....SERIOUSLY?????
Yes, Virginia....there are amateur scopes that would pick up something that massive in our solar system....it doesn't have a cloaking device.
Dude....go live in the hills and do your fear mongering with the likes of other conspiracy theorists, you can stroke each others ego's and tell one another about all the dumbasses that aren't believers.


----------



## beachfrogg

On March 10th 2006 NASA issued a solar storm warning for 2012 but omitted telling the general population as to why the warning in their report. Then in June of 2010, NASA once again warns the world population, but this time around, NASA warns the world community to get ready for a once in a life time solar storm.  Dr Richard Fisher, head of NASA&#8217;s Heliophysics Division said: &#8220;We know it&#8217;s coming but we don&#8217;t know how bad it&#8217;s going to be.&#8221; However, &#8220;the next solar maximum should be a doozy&#8221; . NASA say&#8217;s the sun storm will be in full swing around 2012-2013, however the National Academy of Science says, &#8220;The solar storm could start any day now.&#8221; &#8220;Who ever is right, the storm is coming!&#8221; says NASA.
What NASA did not tell you is that our sun is entering into an interstellar energy cloud which is also turbulent which will cause the sun&#8217;s solar maximum in 2012 to become violent

THE TRUTH BEHIND THE SCENES | ACTUAL AND REVEALING NEWS, SCIENCE, TECH, SPACE, ANCIENT CIVILIZATIONS, HISTORY, MYSTERIES, SECRETS, UFO AND EXTRATERRESTRIAL LIFE


----------



## Meister

beachfrogg said:


> On March 10th 2006 NASA issued a solar storm warning for 2012 but omitted telling the general population as to why the warning in their report. Then in June of 2010, NASA once again warns the world population, but this time around, NASA warns the world community to get ready for a once in a life time solar storm.  Dr Richard Fisher, head of NASAs Heliophysics Division said: We know its coming but we dont know how bad its going to be. However, the next solar maximum should be a doozy . NASA says the sun storm will be in full swing around 2012-2013, however the National Academy of Science says, The solar storm could start any day now. Who ever is right, the storm is coming! says NASA.
> What NASA did not tell you is that our sun is entering into an interstellar energy cloud which is also turbulent which will cause the suns solar maximum in 2012 to become violent
> 
> THE TRUTH BEHIND THE SCENES | ACTUAL AND REVEALING NEWS, SCIENCE, TECH, SPACE, ANCIENT CIVILIZATIONS, HISTORY, MYSTERIES, SECRETS, UFO AND EXTRATERRESTRIAL LIFE




From your NASA source:

Solar Storm Warning

03.15.06

Researchers say a storm is coming--*the most intense solar maximum in fifty years.*

It's official: Solar minimum has arrived. Sunspots have all but vanished. Solar flares are nonexistent. The sun is utterly quiet.

Like the quiet before a storm.

*Recently researchers announced that a storm is coming--the most intense solar maximum in fifty years*. The prediction comes from a team led by Mausumi Dikpati of the National Center for Atmospheric Research (NCAR). "The next sunspot cycle will be 30% to 50% stronger than the previous one," she says. *If correct*, the years ahead could produce a burst of solar activity second only to the historic Solar Max of 1958.
Dikpati's prediction is unprecedented. In nearly-two centuries since the 11-year sunspot cycle was discovered, *scientists have struggled to predict the size of future maxima--and failed. Solar maxima can be intense, as in 1958, or barely detectable, as in 1805, obeying no obvious pattern.*
"History shows that big sunspot cycles 'ramp up' faster than small ones," he says. *"I expect to see the first sunspots of the next cycle appear in late 2006 or 2007--and Solar Max to be underway by 2010 or 2011."*

Who's right? Time will tell. Either way, a storm is coming. 
NASA - Solar Storm Warning

The time line seems to be off already...so who knows?  If it does happen we will get some good northern light sightings. NASA omitted nothing....they stated it's from the solar cycles that create the events.

No where did NASA say this is a "Once in a life time event".  The article clearly stated "in the last 50 years"  But, YOUR fearmongering site of thetruthbehindthescenes.wordpress.com just projects their own beliefs and uses half truths from the NASA site to validate what they write. 
Dude....don't you vet or question anything you read?  Sheesh


----------



## Super 33

Meister said:


> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replies in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your comments is based on assumption. I'm not sure why you keep comparing a brown dwarf star to planets and comets. Have you considered the possibility that there's something out there in space that you're not aware of? Why is it that you're trying so hard to shoot down a theory about something that mankind itself knows so little about? There are many factors that point to the fact that there is in fact a large mass entering our solar system. All of which have already been produced in this thread. Yet, you're arguing your facts about planets and comets. How can you tell me that the Earth's atmosphere will get ripped off if a brown dwarf came any given distance from Earth? How do you know? How can you tell me that a brown dwarf star would at this time be visible by the naked eye? Have you considered that maybe humans (including yourself) don't know EVERYTHING there is to know about brown dwarfs? Perhaps there is a reason for not being able to see it, I'm not a scientist nor an astronomer. But I do know this, human kind knows next to nothing about space and what it consists of. We know next to nothing about ourselves, where we came from, what's been here on Earth before us, what's under the ocean, what's in our own solar system and what's on the other planets now and in the past, all we can do is speculate. Yet, you insist that you've got it all figured out. I'm still a believer that there is a possibility that a brown dwarf (or a large mass of any kind) has entered our solar system and is on it's way (again) around the sun in it's normal elliptical orbit. There is too much pointing to this theory to write it off with a few assumptions, as if I know it all. I for one don't know it all, but I'm not blind and I can put the pieces of the puzzle together the best I can. I guess I'm just gonna have to keep doing what I'm doing and wait and see. If nothing happens then great. But if something does happen, if the likes of people like you were wrong in your assumptions of how space works then I'll be in a better position than you, and that's what really matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, or lack thereof, a brown dwarf would have immense gravitational pull not only to our planet but to other planets as well. THAT IS physics...period, no getting around that, sonny.  I do notice that you really don't answer any obvious questions, just throw out the willy nilly and anyone who differs are in the wrong.  You are a conspiracy theorist that have no evidence to back up your claims.  You want us to disprove something that's not there to begin with....SERIOUSLY?????
> Yes, Virginia....there are amateur scopes that would pick up something that massive in our solar system....it doesn't have a cloaking device.
> Dude....go live in the hills and do your fear mongering with the likes of other conspiracy theorists, you can stroke each others ego's and tell one another about all the dumbasses that aren't believers.
Click to expand...


I understand that a brown dwarf would have a large gravitational pull. I never said it wouldn't, yes, it is physics... good for you. It is these physics that could be passing near our planet and causing a few problems. Just like I've been saying the whole time.

Okay, you're right. Nothing is gonna happen. The fact that several ancient civilizations, that knew nothing of each other, thought this event was important enough to jot down in their records is purely coincidence. It must be, there's no other explanation.


----------



## Meister

Super 33 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your comments is based on assumption. I'm not sure why you keep comparing a brown dwarf star to planets and comets. Have you considered the possibility that there's something out there in space that you're not aware of? Why is it that you're trying so hard to shoot down a theory about something that mankind itself knows so little about? There are many factors that point to the fact that there is in fact a large mass entering our solar system. All of which have already been produced in this thread. Yet, you're arguing your facts about planets and comets. How can you tell me that the Earth's atmosphere will get ripped off if a brown dwarf came any given distance from Earth? How do you know? How can you tell me that a brown dwarf star would at this time be visible by the naked eye? Have you considered that maybe humans (including yourself) don't know EVERYTHING there is to know about brown dwarfs? Perhaps there is a reason for not being able to see it, I'm not a scientist nor an astronomer. But I do know this, human kind knows next to nothing about space and what it consists of. We know next to nothing about ourselves, where we came from, what's been here on Earth before us, what's under the ocean, what's in our own solar system and what's on the other planets now and in the past, all we can do is speculate. Yet, you insist that you've got it all figured out. I'm still a believer that there is a possibility that a brown dwarf (or a large mass of any kind) has entered our solar system and is on it's way (again) around the sun in it's normal elliptical orbit. There is too much pointing to this theory to write it off with a few assumptions, as if I know it all. I for one don't know it all, but I'm not blind and I can put the pieces of the puzzle together the best I can. I guess I'm just gonna have to keep doing what I'm doing and wait and see. If nothing happens then great. But if something does happen, if the likes of people like you were wrong in your assumptions of how space works then I'll be in a better position than you, and that's what really matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, or lack thereof, a brown dwarf would have immense gravitational pull not only to our planet but to other planets as well. THAT IS physics...period, no getting around that, sonny.  I do notice that you really don't answer any obvious questions, just throw out the willy nilly and anyone who differs are in the wrong.  You are a conspiracy theorist that have no evidence to back up your claims.  You want us to disprove something that's not there to begin with....SERIOUSLY?????
> Yes, Virginia....there are amateur scopes that would pick up something that massive in our solar system....it doesn't have a cloaking device.
> Dude....go live in the hills and do your fear mongering with the likes of other conspiracy theorists, you can stroke each others ego's and tell one another about all the dumbasses that aren't believers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that a brown dwarf would have a large gravitational pull. I never said it wouldn't, yes, it is physics... good for you. It is these physics that could be passing near our planet and causing a few problems. Just like I've been saying the whole time.
> 
> Okay, you're right. Nothing is gonna happen. The fact that several ancient civilizations, that knew nothing of each other, thought this event was important enough to jot down in their records is purely coincidence. It must be, there's no other explanation.
Click to expand...


If it comes down to physics, and it's passing near our planet causing earthquakes in Japan and volcanoes erupting....wouldn't it have a big effect on our tides?  Hmmm?  That would be the easiest event to move with gravity, no?


----------



## beachfrogg

Meister said:


> beachfrogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> On March 10th 2006 NASA issued a solar storm warning for 2012 but omitted telling the general population as to why the warning in their report. Then in June of 2010, NASA once again warns the world population, but this time around, NASA warns the world community to get ready for a once in a life time solar storm.  Dr Richard Fisher, head of NASAs Heliophysics Division said: We know its coming but we dont know how bad its going to be. However, the next solar maximum should be a doozy . NASA says the sun storm will be in full swing around 2012-2013, however the National Academy of Science says, The solar storm could start any day now. Who ever is right, the storm is coming! says NASA.
> What NASA did not tell you is that our sun is entering into an interstellar energy cloud which is also turbulent which will cause the suns solar maximum in 2012 to become violent
> 
> THE TRUTH BEHIND THE SCENES | ACTUAL AND REVEALING NEWS, SCIENCE, TECH, SPACE, ANCIENT CIVILIZATIONS, HISTORY, MYSTERIES, SECRETS, UFO AND EXTRATERRESTRIAL LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your NASA source:
> 
> Solar Storm Warning
> 
> 03.15.06
> 
> Researchers say a storm is coming--*the most intense solar maximum in fifty years.*
> 
> It's official: Solar minimum has arrived. Sunspots have all but vanished. Solar flares are nonexistent. The sun is utterly quiet.
> 
> Like the quiet before a storm.
> 
> *Recently researchers announced that a storm is coming--the most intense solar maximum in fifty years*. The prediction comes from a team led by Mausumi Dikpati of the National Center for Atmospheric Research (NCAR). "The next sunspot cycle will be 30% to 50% stronger than the previous one," she says. *If correct*, the years ahead could produce a burst of solar activity second only to the historic Solar Max of 1958.
> Dikpati's prediction is unprecedented. In nearly-two centuries since the 11-year sunspot cycle was discovered, *scientists have struggled to predict the size of future maxima--and failed. Solar maxima can be intense, as in 1958, or barely detectable, as in 1805, obeying no obvious pattern.*
> "History shows that big sunspot cycles 'ramp up' faster than small ones," he says. *"I expect to see the first sunspots of the next cycle appear in late 2006 or 2007--and Solar Max to be underway by 2010 or 2011."*
> 
> Who's right? Time will tell. Either way, a storm is coming.
> NASA - Solar Storm Warning
> 
> The time line seems to be off already...so who knows?  If it does happen we will get some good northern light sightings. NASA omitted nothing....they stated it's from the solar cycles that create the events.
> 
> No where did NASA say this is a "Once in a life time event".  The article clearly stated "in the last 50 years"  But, YOUR fearmongering site of thetruthbehindthescenes.wordpress.com just projects their own beliefs and uses half truths from the NASA site to validate what they write.
> Dude....don't you vet or question anything you read?  Sheesh
Click to expand...


Yea sorry about that it was those crazy NASA loonies
What with their white lab coats, teslas coils, crazy hair  and telescopes
Stupid NASA scaring everyone

NASA UPGRADES 2012 SOLAR STORM WARNING - LEARN HOW TO PREPARE
or 
NASA UPGRADES 2012 SOLAR STORM WARNING - LEARN HOW TO PREPARE
or 
As the Sun Awakens, NASA Keeps a Wary Eye on Space Weather - NASA Science
Sheesh[/QUOTE]


----------



## Meister

beachfrogg said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beachfrogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> On March 10th 2006 NASA issued a solar storm warning for 2012 but omitted telling the general population as to why the warning in their report. Then in June of 2010, NASA once again warns the world population, but this time around, NASA warns the world community to get ready for a once in a life time solar storm.  Dr Richard Fisher, head of NASA&#8217;s Heliophysics Division said: &#8220;We know it&#8217;s coming but we don&#8217;t know how bad it&#8217;s going to be.&#8221; However, &#8220;the next solar maximum should be a doozy&#8221; . NASA say&#8217;s the sun storm will be in full swing around 2012-2013, however the National Academy of Science says, &#8220;The solar storm could start any day now.&#8221; &#8220;Who ever is right, the storm is coming!&#8221; says NASA.
> What NASA did not tell you is that our sun is entering into an interstellar energy cloud which is also turbulent which will cause the sun&#8217;s solar maximum in 2012 to become violent
> 
> THE TRUTH BEHIND THE SCENES | ACTUAL AND REVEALING NEWS, SCIENCE, TECH, SPACE, ANCIENT CIVILIZATIONS, HISTORY, MYSTERIES, SECRETS, UFO AND EXTRATERRESTRIAL LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your NASA source:
> 
> Solar Storm Warning
> 
> 03.15.06
> 
> Researchers say a storm is coming--*the most intense solar maximum in fifty years.*
> 
> It's official: Solar minimum has arrived. Sunspots have all but vanished. Solar flares are nonexistent. The sun is utterly quiet.
> 
> Like the quiet before a storm.
> 
> *Recently researchers announced that a storm is coming--the most intense solar maximum in fifty years*. The prediction comes from a team led by Mausumi Dikpati of the National Center for Atmospheric Research (NCAR). "The next sunspot cycle will be 30% to 50% stronger than the previous one," she says. *If correct*, the years ahead could produce a burst of solar activity second only to the historic Solar Max of 1958.
> Dikpati's prediction is unprecedented. In nearly-two centuries since the 11-year sunspot cycle was discovered, *scientists have struggled to predict the size of future maxima--and failed. Solar maxima can be intense, as in 1958, or barely detectable, as in 1805, obeying no obvious pattern.*
> "History shows that big sunspot cycles 'ramp up' faster than small ones," he says. *"I expect to see the first sunspots of the next cycle appear in late 2006 or 2007--and Solar Max to be underway by 2010 or 2011."*
> 
> Who's right? Time will tell. Either way, a storm is coming.
> NASA - Solar Storm Warning
> 
> The time line seems to be off already...so who knows?  If it does happen we will get some good northern light sightings. NASA omitted nothing....they stated it's from the solar cycles that create the events.
> 
> No where did NASA say this is a "Once in a life time event".  The article clearly stated "in the last 50 years"  But, YOUR fearmongering site of thetruthbehindthescenes.wordpress.com just projects their own beliefs and uses half truths from the NASA site to validate what they write.
> Dude....don't you vet or question anything you read?  Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea sorry about that it was those crazy NASA loonies
> What with their white lab coats, teslas&#8217; coils, crazy hair  and telescopes
> Stupid NASA scaring everyone
> 
> NASA UPGRADES 2012 SOLAR STORM WARNING - LEARN HOW TO PREPARE
> or
> NASA UPGRADES 2012 SOLAR STORM WARNING - LEARN HOW TO PREPARE
> or
> As the Sun Awakens, NASA Keeps a Wary Eye on Space Weather - NASA Science
> Sheesh
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Dude....those first 2 sites were your fear mongering sites, not NASA sites.  The NASA site is talking about how to prepare to shut down satellites.  Our technology is at risk...that's a no brainer.  I think the only thing I can say at this point is carry on what you are doing......but your not helping your cause.


----------



## duckwings

Meister said:


> duckwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> any astronomer who would do such a thing would be kidnapped by FEMA, brought to Area 51, and tortured, along with the passengers on Flight 77 and Flight 93.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, oh my lord! really guys!?.. i cant help but laugh.. really elvis? how old are you? really..i mean come on..Here you guys are saying, "excuse me, have you *read* the posts?!?" and if you guys would have, then you would have seen where i stated my matter on this subject... I DONT CARE EITHER WAY!!!!.. this topic just interests me, plain and simple, but i cant stand reading smartass remarks, and yes "Meister" thats EXACTLY what you are.. There are certain ways to go about things. Certain mature ways. Yes, its a topic that sounds straight from a sci-fi novel, and its being discussed on here in a real life scenario, so therefore it IS going to sound incredibly crazy-stupid, thats a given. Any sane normal person can see that, so we dont need you swooping in here saying youre wrong, You guys are dumb, making smart ass remarks and trying to make people feel like dumbasses. Its just uncalled for. You continue posting comments in a forum where you clearly and obviously stated your opinion several hundred times, so why not let the others who are interested in it, continue the discussion like this forum was made for, and butt out? I mean have you read the title of this forum?? I dont see "THE DEBATE ON The Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Timeline" as the title of this forum...so ask your questions elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn't answer my questions...why?  No answers?  Look who really is the dumbass, duckie.  Until your conspiracy nuts start answering obvious questions...your going to get smartass remarks.  You deserve no better, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Oh, Im sorry, forgive me prick, but i guess i can go ahead with the answers to your 2 dumbass questions:

1) I dont know
2) I DONT KNOW

I never claimed to be knowledgeable in this subject matter, *JUST INTERESTED*. I clearly stated above that i *DONT CARE EITHER WAY*, jeez, is it that hard to understand??? So therefore, why ask me questions that i dont know the answers to and i dont really care about?  To save time and trouble for you and me both, dont bother asking me questions again, because i will not answer. Simple.  Leave your smartass questions to "my conspiracy nuts." 

Now i will speak my opinions here and there, and as for this whole solar sun warning, i do agree with you that they happen in cycles and they have happened in our past, its documented and obvious, BUT we didnt have as much technological advancements as we do today, so therefore, they ARE going to affect us more now, than ever before. Thats a given. Nothing REAL life threatening though.

Another thing that has scientist more concerned now is Earths magnetic field is weakening due to a possible slow reversal taking place. Earths Magnetic field is about 10% weaker now than it was 100 years ago. 10% is 10%. Also according to a *NASA article *a giant breach in Earth's magnetic field was discovered.. Here is the article:


(still cant post links)

h t t p : / / s c i e n c e . n a s a . g o v / s c i e n c e - n e w s / s c i e n c e - a t - n a s a / 2 0 0 8 / 1 6 d e c _ g i a n t b r e a c h /

(no spaces)

NASA's five THEMIS spacecraft have discovered a breach in Earth's magnetic field ten times larger than anything previously thought to exist. Solar wind can flow in through the opening to "load up" the magnetosphere for powerful geomagnetic storms. But the breach itself is not the biggest surprise. Researchers are even more amazed at the strange and unexpected way it forms, overturning long-held ideas of space physics.

"At first I didn't believe it," says THEMIS project scientist David Sibeck of the Goddard Space Flight Center. "This finding fundamentally alters our understanding of the solar wind-magnetosphere interaction."

The magnetosphere is a bubble of magnetism that surrounds Earth and protects us from solar wind. Exploring the bubble is a key goal of the THEMIS mission, launched in February 2007. The big discovery came on June 3, 2007, when the five probes serendipitously flew through the breach just as it was opening. Onboard sensors recorded a torrent of solar wind particles streaming into the magnetosphere, signaling an event of unexpected size and importance.

"The opening was hugefour times wider than Earth itself," says Wenhui Li, a space physicist at the University of New Hampshire who has been analyzing the data. Li's colleague Jimmy Raeder, also of New Hampshire, says "1027 particles per second were flowing into the magnetospherethat's a 1 followed by 27 zeros. This kind of influx is an order of magnitude greater than what we thought was possible."

The event began with little warning when a gentle gust of solar wind delivered a bundle of magnetic fields from the Sun to Earth. Like an octopus wrapping its tentacles around a big clam, solar magnetic fields draped themselves around the magnetosphere and cracked it open. The cracking was accomplished by means of a process called "magnetic reconnection." High above Earth's poles, solar and terrestrial magnetic fields linked up (reconnected) to form conduits for solar wind. Conduits over the Arctic and Antarctic quickly expanded; within minutes they overlapped over Earth's equator to create the biggest magnetic breach ever recorded by Earth-orbiting spacecraft.

The size of the breach took researchers by surprise. "We've seen things like this before," says Raeder, "but never on such a large scale. The entire day-side of the magnetosphere was open to the solar wind."

The circumstances were even more surprising. Space physicists have long believed that holes in Earth's magnetosphere open only in response to solar magnetic fields that point south. The great breach of June 2007, however, opened in response to a solar magnetic field that pointed north.

"To the lay person, this may sound like a quibble, but to a space physicist, it is almost seismic," says Sibeck. "When I tell my colleagues, most react with skepticism, as if I'm trying to convince them that the sun rises in the west."

Here is why they can't believe their ears: The solar wind presses against Earth's magnetosphere almost directly above the equator where our planet's magnetic field points north. Suppose a bundle of solar magnetism comes along, and it points north, too. The two fields should reinforce one another, strengthening Earth's magnetic defenses and slamming the door shut on the solar wind. In the language of space physics, a north-pointing solar magnetic field is called a "northern IMF" and it is synonymous with shields up! 
"So, you can imagine our surprise when a northern IMF came along and shields went down instead," says Sibeck. "This completely overturns our understanding of things."

Northern IMF events don't actually trigger geomagnetic storms, notes Raeder, but they do set the stage for storms by loading the magnetosphere with plasma. A loaded magnetosphere is primed for auroras, power outages, and other disturbances that can result when, say, a CME (coronal mass ejection) hits.

The years ahead could be especially lively. Raeder explains: "We're entering Solar Cycle 24. For reasons not fully understood, CMEs in even-numbered solar cycles (like 24) tend to hit Earth with a leading edge that is magnetized north. Such a CME should open a breach and load the magnetosphere with plasma just before the storm gets underway. It's the perfect sequence for a really big event."

Sibeck agrees. "This could result in stronger geomagnetic storms than we have seen in many years."


----------



## Cootaloot

Duckwings stop bitching.


----------



## Meister

duckwings said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, oh my lord! really guys!?.. i cant help but laugh.. really elvis? how old are you? really..i mean come on..Here you guys are saying, "excuse me, have you *read* the posts?!?" and if you guys would have, then you would have seen where i stated my matter on this subject... I DONT CARE EITHER WAY!!!!.. this topic just interests me, plain and simple, but i cant stand reading smartass remarks, and yes "Meister" thats EXACTLY what you are.. There are certain ways to go about things. Certain mature ways. Yes, its a topic that sounds straight from a sci-fi novel, and its being discussed on here in a real life scenario, so therefore it IS going to sound incredibly crazy-stupid, thats a given. Any sane normal person can see that, so we dont need you swooping in here saying youre wrong, You guys are dumb, making smart ass remarks and trying to make people feel like dumbasses. Its just uncalled for. You continue posting comments in a forum where you clearly and obviously stated your opinion several hundred times, so why not let the others who are interested in it, continue the discussion like this forum was made for, and butt out? I mean have you read the title of this forum?? I dont see "THE DEBATE ON The Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Timeline" as the title of this forum...so ask your questions elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn't answer my questions...why?  No answers?  Look who really is the dumbass, duckie.  Until your conspiracy nuts start answering obvious questions...your going to get smartass remarks.  You deserve no better, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Im sorry, forgive me prick, but i guess i can go ahead with the answers to your 2 dumbass questions:
> 
> 1) I dont know
> 2) I DONT KNOW
> 
> I never claimed to be knowledgeable in this subject matter, *JUST INTERESTED*. I clearly stated above that i *DONT CARE EITHER WAY*, jeez, is it that hard to understand??? So therefore, why ask me questions that i dont know the answers to and i dont really care about?  To save time and trouble for you and me both, dont bother asking me questions again, because i will not answer. Simple.  Leave your smartass questions to "my conspiracy nuts."
> 
> Now i will speak my opinions here and there, and as for this whole solar sun warning, i do agree with you that they happen in cycles and they have happened in our past, its documented and obvious, BUT we didnt have as much technological advancements as we do today, so therefore, they ARE going to affect us more now, than ever before. Thats a given. Nothing REAL life threatening though.
> 
> Another thing that has scientist more concerned now is Earths magnetic field is weakening due to a possible slow reversal taking place. Earths Magnetic field is about 10% weaker now than it was 100 years ago. 10% is 10%. Also according to a *NASA article *a giant breach in Earth's magnetic field was discovered.. Here is the article:
> 
> 
> (still cant post links)
> 
> h t t p : / / s c i e n c e . n a s a . g o v / s c i e n c e - n e w s / s c i e n c e - a t - n a s a / 2 0 0 8 / 1 6 d e c _ g i a n t b r e a c h /
> 
> (no spaces)
> 
> NASA's five THEMIS spacecraft have discovered a breach in Earth's magnetic field ten times larger than anything previously thought to exist. Solar wind can flow in through the opening to "load up" the magnetosphere for powerful geomagnetic storms. But the breach itself is not the biggest surprise. Researchers are even more amazed at the strange and unexpected way it forms, overturning long-held ideas of space physics.
> 
> "At first I didn't believe it," says THEMIS project scientist David Sibeck of the Goddard Space Flight Center. "This finding fundamentally alters our understanding of the solar wind-magnetosphere interaction."
> 
> The magnetosphere is a bubble of magnetism that surrounds Earth and protects us from solar wind. Exploring the bubble is a key goal of the THEMIS mission, launched in February 2007. The big discovery came on June 3, 2007, when the five probes serendipitously flew through the breach just as it was opening. Onboard sensors recorded a torrent of solar wind particles streaming into the magnetosphere, signaling an event of unexpected size and importance.
> 
> "The opening was hugefour times wider than Earth itself," says Wenhui Li, a space physicist at the University of New Hampshire who has been analyzing the data. Li's colleague Jimmy Raeder, also of New Hampshire, says "1027 particles per second were flowing into the magnetospherethat's a 1 followed by 27 zeros. This kind of influx is an order of magnitude greater than what we thought was possible."
> 
> The event began with little warning when a gentle gust of solar wind delivered a bundle of magnetic fields from the Sun to Earth. Like an octopus wrapping its tentacles around a big clam, solar magnetic fields draped themselves around the magnetosphere and cracked it open. The cracking was accomplished by means of a process called "magnetic reconnection." High above Earth's poles, solar and terrestrial magnetic fields linked up (reconnected) to form conduits for solar wind. Conduits over the Arctic and Antarctic quickly expanded; within minutes they overlapped over Earth's equator to create the biggest magnetic breach ever recorded by Earth-orbiting spacecraft.
> 
> The size of the breach took researchers by surprise. "We've seen things like this before," says Raeder, "but never on such a large scale. The entire day-side of the magnetosphere was open to the solar wind."
> 
> The circumstances were even more surprising. Space physicists have long believed that holes in Earth's magnetosphere open only in response to solar magnetic fields that point south. The great breach of June 2007, however, opened in response to a solar magnetic field that pointed north.
> 
> "To the lay person, this may sound like a quibble, but to a space physicist, it is almost seismic," says Sibeck. "When I tell my colleagues, most react with skepticism, as if I'm trying to convince them that the sun rises in the west."
> 
> Here is why they can't believe their ears: The solar wind presses against Earth's magnetosphere almost directly above the equator where our planet's magnetic field points north. Suppose a bundle of solar magnetism comes along, and it points north, too. The two fields should reinforce one another, strengthening Earth's magnetic defenses and slamming the door shut on the solar wind. In the language of space physics, a north-pointing solar magnetic field is called a "northern IMF" and it is synonymous with shields up!
> "So, you can imagine our surprise when a northern IMF came along and shields went down instead," says Sibeck. "This completely overturns our understanding of things."
> 
> Northern IMF events don't actually trigger geomagnetic storms, notes Raeder, but they do set the stage for storms by loading the magnetosphere with plasma. A loaded magnetosphere is primed for auroras, power outages, and other disturbances that can result when, say, a CME (coronal mass ejection) hits.
> 
> The years ahead could be especially lively. Raeder explains: "We're entering Solar Cycle 24. For reasons not fully understood, CMEs in even-numbered solar cycles (like 24) tend to hit Earth with a leading edge that is magnetized north. Such a CME should open a breach and load the magnetosphere with plasma just before the storm gets underway. It's the perfect sequence for a really big event."
> 
> Sibeck agrees. "This could result in stronger geomagnetic storms than we have seen in many years."
Click to expand...


That's what I thought....YOU DON"T KNOW!!!!!


----------



## Cootaloot

Oh know there was a 6.3 earthquake today must mean that the brown dwarf is getting closer has to be that bc that is the only reason we are seeing so meny an the government is hiding it with a cloaking device so we cant see it comeing that has to be it..what eles could it be.


----------



## Super 33

Meister said:


> That's what I thought....YOU DON"T KNOW!!!!!



DO YOU KNOW???

You cannot tell me that whatever might be approaching WOULD BE VISIBLE because..... YOU DON'T KNOW!! You can't prove it, just as much as some of what we say can't be proven, only speculated. Can you explain to me how it is that you know everything about the solar system and why everything is the way it is? Can you tell me what a brown dwarf star is made of? You can't, nobody can because all us as humans can do is speculate. What can be proven is the science fact that you seem to avoid, like why almost ALL of the civilizations of around 3600 years ago speak of the "destroyer" or a passing dragon in the sky, or a blue star, or destructive events, massive flooding all around the same time periods, and so on. All you've been doing is attempting to disprove what we never claim to be facts. Yet, you never seem to back up why it isn't happening with any facts of your own. You keep bringing up tides. There is flooding around the entire freakin world! Haven't you noticed? Is it from planet X? I have no idea, honestly I don't think it is. What is happening to the dead sea? Why are volcanoes erupting around the planet? EVERYWHERE!! Why is happening to our magnetic field? Why is there a large hole expanding in it? Can you answer that and supply us with some proof of your answers? Can you explain these mass animal deaths? Why are there so many damn earthquakes in 2011 alone??? What is the deal with the Sun? Why are astronomers all of a sudden saying that betelgeuse, the super nova could explode and cause a second sun to appear?? That star has a life span of billions of years and they're gonna narrow down the time of it's demise to NOW? What a coincidence, right when we're expecting to see a second sun from this approaching star, "don't panic everybody it's just an exploding super nova we told you so!" I'm awaiting your answers explaining these things to us. You have all the answers, please share them. Instead of bashing our THEORIES and pointing out the weaknesses (which EVERY THEORY HAS WEAKNESSES) why not explaining that which we're all trying to explain. And quit being a god damn PRICK.

By the way, why not just shut us all up and prove to us that there is NOT something entering our inner solar system? Why are you beating around the bush? Why don't you explain to us how the recent activities of the Earth, Sun and other planets are not symptoms of a large gravitational, electromagnetic mass getting closer to us. I hope you can answer these questions because I can't. All I can do is speculate. I know know it all and I'm sure you don't either.


----------



## Meister

Super 33 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought....YOU DON"T KNOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU KNOW???
> 
> You cannot tell me that whatever might be approaching WOULD BE VISIBLE because..... YOU DON'T KNOW!! You can't prove it, just as much as some of what we say can't be proven, only speculated. Can you explain to me how it is that you know everything about the solar system and why everything is the way it is? Can you tell me what a brown dwarf star is made of? You can't, nobody can because all us as humans can do is speculate. What can be proven is the science fact that you seem to avoid, like why almost ALL of the civilizations of around 3600 years ago speak of the "destroyer" or a passing dragon in the sky, or a blue star, or destructive events, massive flooding all around the same time periods, and so on. All you've been doing is attempting to disprove what we never claim to be facts. Yet, you never seem to back up why it isn't happening with any facts of your own. You keep bringing up tides. There is flooding around the entire freakin world! Haven't you noticed? Is it from planet X? I have no idea, honestly I don't think it is. What is happening to the dead sea? Why are volcanoes erupting around the planet? EVERYWHERE!! Why is happening to our magnetic field? Why is there a large hole expanding in it? Can you answer that and supply us with some proof of your answers? Can you explain these mass animal deaths? Why are there so many damn earthquakes in 2011 alone??? What is the deal with the Sun? Why are astronomers all of a sudden saying that betelgeuse, the super nova could explode and cause a second sun to appear?? That star has a life span of billions of years and they're gonna narrow down the time of it's demise to NOW? What a coincidence, right when we're expecting to see a second sun from this approaching star, "don't panic everybody it's just an exploding super nova we told you so!" I'm awaiting your answers explaining these things to us. You have all the answers, please share them. Instead of bashing our THEORIES and pointing out the weaknesses (which EVERY THEORY HAS WEAKNESSES) why not explaining that which we're all trying to explain. And quit being a god damn PRICK.
> 
> By the way, why not just shut us all up and prove to us that there is NOT something entering our inner solar system? Why are you beating around the bush? Why don't you explain to us how the recent activities of the Earth, Sun and other planets are not symptoms of a large gravitational, electromagnetic mass getting closer to us. I hope you can answer these questions because I can't. All I can do is speculate. I know know it all and I'm sure you don't either.
Click to expand...


I have to prove that something IS NOT THERE???   You conspiracy nuts try and prove something is there, and fail, then come back and say I have to prove it's not there.  That is just too damn hilarious.
Floods isn't tides, moron.  We're talking physics, and tides would be a major player in all of this, and it ain't happening....this isn't a magic trick.
What people wrote 3,600 years ago isn't magic either.  They didn't have a crystal ball, and the translation of what they documented may be wrong....but let's not let that part get in the way of a good conspiracy, huh?

Your speculations are from Morons 101...I give you an A for your effort.


----------



## duckwings

You know, its pretty sad when this WAS one of my favorite sites to come to and read up on one of my favorite conspiracy theories, and i no longer enjoy it because of one of the site moderators giving me hell and a couple of other followers. I mean its funny, back on page 102 i had ya'lls back on a post i made. 

well, peace out guys.. I'm not sticking around here any longer. Maybe ill find the other users in a new hassle free conspiracy theory forum.


----------



## Super 33

Meister said:


> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought....YOU DON"T KNOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU KNOW???
> 
> You cannot tell me that whatever might be approaching WOULD BE VISIBLE because..... YOU DON'T KNOW!! You can't prove it, just as much as some of what we say can't be proven, only speculated. Can you explain to me how it is that you know everything about the solar system and why everything is the way it is? Can you tell me what a brown dwarf star is made of? You can't, nobody can because all us as humans can do is speculate. What can be proven is the science fact that you seem to avoid, like why almost ALL of the civilizations of around 3600 years ago speak of the "destroyer" or a passing dragon in the sky, or a blue star, or destructive events, massive flooding all around the same time periods, and so on. All you've been doing is attempting to disprove what we never claim to be facts. Yet, you never seem to back up why it isn't happening with any facts of your own. You keep bringing up tides. There is flooding around the entire freakin world! Haven't you noticed? Is it from planet X? I have no idea, honestly I don't think it is. What is happening to the dead sea? Why are volcanoes erupting around the planet? EVERYWHERE!! Why is happening to our magnetic field? Why is there a large hole expanding in it? Can you answer that and supply us with some proof of your answers? Can you explain these mass animal deaths? Why are there so many damn earthquakes in 2011 alone??? What is the deal with the Sun? Why are astronomers all of a sudden saying that betelgeuse, the super nova could explode and cause a second sun to appear?? That star has a life span of billions of years and they're gonna narrow down the time of it's demise to NOW? What a coincidence, right when we're expecting to see a second sun from this approaching star, "don't panic everybody it's just an exploding super nova we told you so!" I'm awaiting your answers explaining these things to us. You have all the answers, please share them. Instead of bashing our THEORIES and pointing out the weaknesses (which EVERY THEORY HAS WEAKNESSES) why not explaining that which we're all trying to explain. And quit being a god damn PRICK.
> 
> By the way, why not just shut us all up and prove to us that there is NOT something entering our inner solar system? Why are you beating around the bush? Why don't you explain to us how the recent activities of the Earth, Sun and other planets are not symptoms of a large gravitational, electromagnetic mass getting closer to us. I hope you can answer these questions because I can't. All I can do is speculate. I know know it all and I'm sure you don't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to prove that something IS NOT THERE???   You conspiracy nuts try and prove something is there, and fail, then come back and say I have to prove it's not there.  That is just too damn hilarious.
> Floods isn't tides, moron.  We're talking physics, and tides would be a major player in all of this, and it ain't happening....this isn't a magic trick.
> What people wrote 3,600 years ago isn't magic either.  They didn't have a crystal ball, and the translation of what they documented may be wrong....but let's not let that part get in the way of a good conspiracy, huh?
> 
> Your speculations are from Morons 101...I give you an A for your effort.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the A.

I give you an A for not answering a single question that was asked to you. Other than the writings from 3600 years ago was misinterpreted by the scientists that you have so much faith in. 

It doesn't take a crystal ball or a magic trick to determine where the Earth will be next year, or even in 3600 years. Within that logic lies the answer to "when will Planet X make it's next pass." I know you love physics, that's exactly what it is. 

Here's where I'm coming from. There are so many things adding up to the POSSIBILITY that there is in fact a brown dwarf star (or something like it) approaching. The idea comes from so many civilizations from the past, the symptoms of today and the past several years seems to back that up. Now, what I do is speculate (there's that word again). Does that mean I'm scared? No, it doesn't, I never said I was scared of death or of being witness to one of the greater disasters life has to offer. Does that mean I'm convinced that this is gonna happen? No, I'm not convinced. I find no harm in going to a message board and trying to educate myself on what's been happening around the world and form my own opinion. My opinion is that this event COULD be true. You're criticizing me and those on my side of the fence because of our opinions and what we believe COULD be true. Yet, here you are, being a hypocrite and telling us what IS and that is IS NOT true. I don't believe it is us that has to come up with proof to back up our theories. I believe it is YOU who has to come up with proof to back up what you say is fact. So, yes, I ask you to prove to me that this brown dwarf or whatever it may be is not there. If you can't do that, then why not NOT POST in this thread and leave us doom and gloomers alone? What's it matter to you anyway? This is not a difficult thing to understand, you being so smart should have understood this before your first post in this thread.


----------



## Super 33

duckwings said:


> You know, its pretty sad when this WAS one of my favorite sites to come to and read up on one of my favorite conspiracy theories, and i no longer enjoy it because of one of the site moderators giving me hell and a couple of other followers. I mean its funny, back on page 102 i had ya'lls back on a post i made.
> 
> well, peace out guys.. I'm not sticking around here any longer. Maybe ill find the other users in a new hassle free conspiracy theory forum.



I agree, it's hard to believe that somebody made this guy a moderator when he obviously has no idea what a message board is all about.


----------



## Meister

Super 33 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU KNOW???
> 
> You cannot tell me that whatever might be approaching WOULD BE VISIBLE because..... YOU DON'T KNOW!! You can't prove it, just as much as some of what we say can't be proven, only speculated. Can you explain to me how it is that you know everything about the solar system and why everything is the way it is? Can you tell me what a brown dwarf star is made of? You can't, nobody can because all us as humans can do is speculate. What can be proven is the science fact that you seem to avoid, like why almost ALL of the civilizations of around 3600 years ago speak of the "destroyer" or a passing dragon in the sky, or a blue star, or destructive events, massive flooding all around the same time periods, and so on. All you've been doing is attempting to disprove what we never claim to be facts. Yet, you never seem to back up why it isn't happening with any facts of your own. You keep bringing up tides. There is flooding around the entire freakin world! Haven't you noticed? Is it from planet X? I have no idea, honestly I don't think it is. What is happening to the dead sea? Why are volcanoes erupting around the planet? EVERYWHERE!! Why is happening to our magnetic field? Why is there a large hole expanding in it? Can you answer that and supply us with some proof of your answers? Can you explain these mass animal deaths? Why are there so many damn earthquakes in 2011 alone??? What is the deal with the Sun? Why are astronomers all of a sudden saying that betelgeuse, the super nova could explode and cause a second sun to appear?? That star has a life span of billions of years and they're gonna narrow down the time of it's demise to NOW? What a coincidence, right when we're expecting to see a second sun from this approaching star, "don't panic everybody it's just an exploding super nova we told you so!" I'm awaiting your answers explaining these things to us. You have all the answers, please share them. Instead of bashing our THEORIES and pointing out the weaknesses (which EVERY THEORY HAS WEAKNESSES) why not explaining that which we're all trying to explain. And quit being a god damn PRICK.
> 
> By the way, why not just shut us all up and prove to us that there is NOT something entering our inner solar system? Why are you beating around the bush? Why don't you explain to us how the recent activities of the Earth, Sun and other planets are not symptoms of a large gravitational, electromagnetic mass getting closer to us. I hope you can answer these questions because I can't. All I can do is speculate. I know know it all and I'm sure you don't either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to prove that something IS NOT THERE???   You conspiracy nuts try and prove something is there, and fail, then come back and say I have to prove it's not there.  That is just too damn hilarious.
> Floods isn't tides, moron.  We're talking physics, and tides would be a major player in all of this, and it ain't happening....this isn't a magic trick.
> What people wrote 3,600 years ago isn't magic either.  They didn't have a crystal ball, and the translation of what they documented may be wrong....but let's not let that part get in the way of a good conspiracy, huh?
> 
> Your speculations are from Morons 101...I give you an A for your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the A.
> 
> I give you an A for not answering a single question that was asked to you. Other than the writings from 3600 years ago was misinterpreted by the scientists that you have so much faith in.
> 
> It doesn't take a crystal ball or a magic trick to determine where the Earth will be next year, or even in 3600 years. Within that logic lies the answer to "when will Planet X make it's next pass." I know you love physics, that's exactly what it is.
> 
> Here's where I'm coming from. There are so many things adding up to the POSSIBILITY that there is in fact a brown dwarf star (or something like it) approaching. The idea comes from so many civilizations from the past, the symptoms of today and the past several years seems to back that up. Now, what I do is speculate (there's that word again). Does that mean I'm scared? No, it doesn't, I never said I was scared of death or of being witness to one of the greater disasters life has to offer. Does that mean I'm convinced that this is gonna happen? No, I'm not convinced. I find no harm in going to a message board and trying to educate myself on what's been happening around the world and form my own opinion. My opinion is that this event COULD be true. You're criticizing me and those on my side of the fence because of our opinions and what we believe COULD be true. Yet, here you are, being a hypocrite and telling us what IS and that is IS NOT true. I don't believe it is us that has to come up with proof to back up our theories. I believe it is YOU who has to come up with proof to back up what you say is fact. So, yes, I ask you to prove to me that this brown dwarf or whatever it may be is not there. If you can't do that, then why not NOT POST in this thread and leave us doom and gloomers alone? What's it matter to you anyway? This is not a difficult thing to understand, you being so smart should have understood this before your first post in this thread.
Click to expand...


If you don't like the fact that people disagree with you, your going to have a rough time of it on this board.  There are other conspiracy sites that don't have dissenting opinions, maybe that would be a better fit for you and Duckie.
By the way....I'm only a mod when I do mod functions....any other time I'm just a poster like you are and can express my opinions just like you do.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Super 33 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU KNOW???
> 
> You cannot tell me that whatever might be approaching WOULD BE VISIBLE because..... YOU DON'T KNOW!! You can't prove it, just as much as some of what we say can't be proven, only speculated. Can you explain to me how it is that you know everything about the solar system and why everything is the way it is? Can you tell me what a brown dwarf star is made of? You can't, nobody can because all us as humans can do is speculate. What can be proven is the science fact that you seem to avoid, like why almost ALL of the civilizations of around 3600 years ago speak of the "destroyer" or a passing dragon in the sky, or a blue star, or destructive events, massive flooding all around the same time periods, and so on. All you've been doing is attempting to disprove what we never claim to be facts. Yet, you never seem to back up why it isn't happening with any facts of your own. You keep bringing up tides. There is flooding around the entire freakin world! Haven't you noticed? Is it from planet X? I have no idea, honestly I don't think it is. What is happening to the dead sea? Why are volcanoes erupting around the planet? EVERYWHERE!! Why is happening to our magnetic field? Why is there a large hole expanding in it? Can you answer that and supply us with some proof of your answers? Can you explain these mass animal deaths? Why are there so many damn earthquakes in 2011 alone??? What is the deal with the Sun? Why are astronomers all of a sudden saying that betelgeuse, the super nova could explode and cause a second sun to appear?? That star has a life span of billions of years and they're gonna narrow down the time of it's demise to NOW? What a coincidence, right when we're expecting to see a second sun from this approaching star, "don't panic everybody it's just an exploding super nova we told you so!" I'm awaiting your answers explaining these things to us. You have all the answers, please share them. Instead of bashing our THEORIES and pointing out the weaknesses (which EVERY THEORY HAS WEAKNESSES) why not explaining that which we're all trying to explain. And quit being a god damn PRICK.
> 
> By the way, why not just shut us all up and prove to us that there is NOT something entering our inner solar system? Why are you beating around the bush? Why don't you explain to us how the recent activities of the Earth, Sun and other planets are not symptoms of a large gravitational, electromagnetic mass getting closer to us. I hope you can answer these questions because I can't. All I can do is speculate. I know know it all and I'm sure you don't either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to prove that something IS NOT THERE???   You conspiracy nuts try and prove something is there, and fail, then come back and say I have to prove it's not there.  That is just too damn hilarious.
> Floods isn't tides, moron.  We're talking physics, and tides would be a major player in all of this, and it ain't happening....this isn't a magic trick.
> What people wrote 3,600 years ago isn't magic either.  They didn't have a crystal ball, and the translation of what they documented may be wrong....but let's not let that part get in the way of a good conspiracy, huh?
> 
> Your speculations are from Morons 101...I give you an A for your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the A.
> 
> I give you an A for not answering a single question that was asked to you. Other than the writings from 3600 years ago was misinterpreted by the scientists that you have so much faith in.
> 
> It doesn't take a crystal ball or a magic trick to determine where the Earth will be next year, or even in 3600 years. Within that logic lies the answer to "when will Planet X make it's next pass." I know you love physics, that's exactly what it is.
> 
> Here's where I'm coming from. There are so many things adding up to the POSSIBILITY that there is in fact a brown dwarf star (or something like it) approaching. The idea comes from so many civilizations from the past, the symptoms of today and the past several years seems to back that up. Now, what I do is speculate (there's that word again). Does that mean I'm scared? No, it doesn't, I never said I was scared of death or of being witness to one of the greater disasters life has to offer. Does that mean I'm convinced that this is gonna happen? No, I'm not convinced. I find no harm in going to a message board and trying to educate myself on what's been happening around the world and form my own opinion. My opinion is that this event COULD be true. You're criticizing me and those on my side of the fence because of our opinions and what we believe COULD be true. Yet, here you are, being a hypocrite and telling us what IS and that is IS NOT true. I don't believe it is us that has to come up with proof to back up our theories. I believe it is YOU who has to come up with proof to back up what you say is fact. So, yes, I ask you to prove to me that this brown dwarf or whatever it may be is not there. If you can't do that, then why not NOT POST in this thread and leave us doom and gloomers alone? What's it matter to you anyway? This is not a difficult thing to understand, you being so smart should have understood this before your first post in this thread.
Click to expand...


And there are so many things adding up to there being NO POSSIBILITY of a brown dwarf star being inside our solar system.

A brown dwarf is a start 10 to 70 Jupiter masses in size that fails to ignite. A body that large would be visible by reflected light from the sun. It doesn't have the gravity to absorb sunlight, only a black hole can do that.

But it would have the gravity to disturb planetary orbits if it came close. Also, as the conspiracy claims, it is inside the orbit of Jupiter now. It would be sucking in bodies from the asteroid belt, leaving a hole that anyone with a telescope could see. 

This is why I post here. I don't want anyone looking in to just see your fool ideas, and run out and spend their money on survival gear, guns, and silver thinking that will somehow save them from the dreaded "Nibiru". It won't. A body at least 10 Jupiter masses in size will destroy Earth at that range. That is a fact that all your hand-waving will never change.

But hey, who knows, maybe all you theorists have a financial interest in dried food and bullets?


----------



## Cootaloot

That's what I said at least ten times....even if it don't destroy us it will rip us out of our orbit from the sun an drag us into deep space with it...so even if it was real even If you have a cave or bunker and all the best gear your still going to die....duckwings I'll miss you buddy have fun in a thead that have nothing but nuts in it an good luck finding one.


----------



## asterism

Super 33 said:


> Brown Dwarf stars do not produce their own light, therefore, they are difficult to find, even for NASA. An amateur astronomer will have a hard time trying to find one. You will not see it until it is close enough to the sun to reflect the sun's light. Don't assume that it has the same reflective properties as any of the planets in our solar system, it is not a planet.



As I originally stated here:

Jupiter's orbit is between 4.9 and 5.5 times the distance from the Sun as the Earth.  Now assuming you are correct that there is a brown dwarf closer to the sun than Jupiter, could we see it from Earth?  Yes.

Our Brown Dwarf Neighbour






This is a picture taken from Earth of a brown dwarf orbiting a star in about the same range as the brown dwarf you claim is orbiting our Sun.  But the star and the brown dwarf in the picture above is 12.7 million light years away, about 180,000 times further away than Niburu supposedly is to us.

Following me so far?  We can see brown dwarves around other stars from Earth with no special equipment.  The conspiracy theory claims that all the thousands of government telescopes can see it but we mere amateurs can't because our equipment isn't fancy enough.

Now read this:

Amateurs Help Discover a Planet that Might be a Brown Dwarf

Astronomers used two commercially available 200mm telescopes (that's the size of the lens or mirror, the thing that collects the light) to discover a brown dwarf 850 light years away (that's 13 million times away from us as Niburu).  200mm is pretty small for a telescope.  The one I used to image Jupiter is 254mm.

Are you honestly going to say that a brown dwarf closer than Jupiter can't be seen by amateurs on Earth when amateurs can see a brown dwarf orbiting another star?


----------



## Super 33

If a brown dwarf is certain to cause these effects to the earth, destroying all life on the planet and sucking the Earth into deep space (assumptions I might add) then maybe it isn't a brown dwarf? Wouldn't that take all of your conclusions (assumptions) about brown dwarfs and throw them out the window?

Then what is it? 

Let me ask you, how much about space do we really know? My honest guess is if we know .1% that is a very generous guess. Anybody have a different guess?

I'm basing that previous statement on the fact that this large mass has passed by Earth more than several times. Yet, life is still here. Maybe it's a large asteroid for all I know... or a large planet... Heck, I don't know. I don't have to be an expert to have an opinion.

It would have to be something with a lot of mass to be irritating the Earth, Sun and other planets in the fashion that it currently is. Yes? No? If it isn't this, then what is irritating the planet? SOMETHING IS.

I'm basing these statements on past experience... what we know from what's been written by civilizations from long ago. And also from what is happening on Earth now including, earthquakes, tornadoes, solar activity, volcanoes, flooding, magnetic field collapsing, mass animal deaths, polar ice melting, and so on. 

I'm the first person that knows I could be wrong, but I'm still waiting for somebody to explain these things to me. They're all natural things but why are they all happening in this time frame coincidentally? This time frame with eachother, this time frame that happens to align with scriptures from the past? Why are these alignments from this "comet" causing massive earthquakes here on earth? or are these all coincidence like so many people are saying? Sure it's possible I suppose but I think I have a better chance of winning the lottery. Not trying to be a jerk, so I don't believe I deserve a JERK response.


----------



## Cootaloot

Look I'm tired of fucking of repeating my self I never said there can't be a dwarf star out there somewhere but this aint it. It not a planet or a brown dwarf just a comet...


----------



## Cootaloot

I like the jerk response it puts more life in to the thread


----------



## Sheldon

duckwings said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is holding a gun to your head if you don't post here, right?
> 
> Can you explain why there are no amateur astronomers stepping forward with the news of something large in our solar system?  I have a good Celestron scope and can't find it.
> Why aren't the tides being affected from something this large?
> It's hard to take seriously when some posters are saying that it's a large spaceship, and that it can "cloak" itself.  If that's being a smart ass....then yes, we are smart asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any astronomer who would do such a thing would be kidnapped by FEMA, brought to Area 51, and tortured, along with the passengers on Flight 77 and Flight 93.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugh, oh my lord! really guys!?.. i cant help but laugh.. really elvis? how old are you? really..i mean come on..Here you guys are saying, "excuse me, have you *read* the posts?!?" and if you guys would have, then you would have seen where i stated my matter on this subject... I DONT CARE EITHER WAY!!!!.. this topic just interests me, plain and simple, but i cant stand reading smartass remarks, and yes "Meister" thats EXACTLY what you are.. There are certain ways to go about things. Certain mature ways. Yes, its a topic that sounds straight from a sci-fi novel, and its being discussed on here in a real life scenario, so therefore it IS going to sound incredibly crazy-stupid, thats a given. Any sane normal person can see that, so we dont need you swooping in here saying youre wrong, You guys are dumb, making smart ass remarks and trying to make people feel like dumbasses. Its just uncalled for. You continue posting comments in a forum where you clearly and obviously stated your opinion several hundred times, so why not let the others who are interested in it, continue the discussion like this forum was made for, and butt out? I mean have you read the title of this forum?? I dont see "THE DEBATE ON The Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf Timeline" as the title of this forum...so ask your questions elsewhere.
Click to expand...


There's a few of us don't like to see basic astronomy and scientific facts and reality get shit on by a bunch tin foil clowns who just make stuff up and think they can pass it off, on a public forum, without getting called on their shit. This thread is becoming a parade of clowns who sign up and agree with the OP's crackheadedness, and then get their ass put on a platter after post one, then go climb up on a cross and whine. Seriuosly you're like the fourth or fifth person to do this. It's lame, but it's entertaining... like Jersey Shore.


----------



## ETIHN

OK I'm new to this site, and found it through my own research. To argue against the existence of ElEnin (given the evidence)is not open to discussion. Be it a comet or brown dwarf with three moons is also not up for discussion, as we know that whatever it is - it has a destructive effect on our planet, especially with the alinement's.

Here in Europe there should be good cause for concern, as the low lands (Netherlands, France & Uk) could well be in the firing line for some major catastrophes. It goes without saying that when the realization sets in for many people (when nearly to late) the big question is "where is their a safe place to go. Well in reality not all mountains are safe or high wide open spaces, but oddly enough if you research deep enough there are safe locations dotted around the planet, but for that you need to look at how the tectonic plates act against each-other, and look at data for surrounding areas. 

I suggest you read about Fagarash. With a little patient research you will find out interesting facts about this area - also forgot to mention that close by it has one of the scientifically recognised pillars of energy of which I believe there are seven off around the planet. 

Yes a large object is heading in our direction regardless of it's name or form, and the potential suffering will be heartbreaking.


----------



## Cootaloot

ETIHN said:


> OK I'm new to this site, and found it through my own research. To argue against the existence of ElEnin (given the evidence)is not open to discussion. Be it a comet or brown dwarf with three moons is also not up for discussion, as we know that whatever it is - it has a destructive effect on our planet, especially with the alinement's.
> 
> Here in Europe there should be good cause for concern, as the low lands (Netherlands, France & Uk) could well be in the firing line for some major catastrophes. It goes without saying that when the realization sets in for many people (when nearly to late) the big question is "where is their a safe place to go. Well in reality not all mountains are safe or high wide open spaces, but oddly enough if you research deep enough there are safe locations dotted around the planet, but for that you need to look at how the tectonic plates act against each-other, and look at data for surrounding areas.
> 
> I suggest you read about Fagarash. With a little patient research you will find out interesting facts about this area - also forgot to mention that close by it has one of the scientifically recognised pillars of energy of which I believe there are seven off around the planet.
> 
> Yes a large object is heading in our direction regardless of it's name or form, and the potential suffering will be heartbreaking.



what the fuck are you talking about I think you even more nutty then terral an co. Please share your so called research with us please. I really could use a good chuckle today.


----------



## Meister

ETIHN said:


> OK I'm new to this site, and found it through my own research. To argue against the existence of ElEnin (given the evidence)is not open to discussion. Be it a comet or brown dwarf with three moons is also not up for discussion, as we know that whatever it is - it has a destructive effect on our planet, especially with the alinement's.
> 
> Here in Europe there should be good cause for concern, as the low lands (Netherlands, France & Uk) could well be in the firing line for some major catastrophes. It goes without saying that when the realization sets in for many people (when nearly to late) the big question is "where is their a safe place to go. Well in reality not all mountains are safe or high wide open spaces, but oddly enough if you research deep enough there are safe locations dotted around the planet, but for that you need to look at how the tectonic plates act against each-other, and look at data for surrounding areas.
> 
> I suggest you read about Fagarash. With a little patient research you will find out interesting facts about this area - also forgot to mention that close by it has one of the scientifically recognised pillars of energy of which I believe there are seven off around the planet.
> 
> Yes a large object is heading in our direction regardless of it's name or form, and the potential suffering will be heartbreaking.



One exits and another enters. 

Yeah...whatever, dude.  Not like we haven't heard nuts like you before.


----------



## Cootaloot

So anyone eles wanta trying typing so more bull shit on here without proving it come on im open to all forms of nuttiness I got tin foil for you and everything.


----------



## Super 33

What?  Nobody?  Nobody wants to 'discuss' any conspiracy 'theories'  in the "conspiracy theories" thread so you can be called names and $hit on by the "moderator"? What's even the point of having a conspiracy theories thread if theories can't be discussed? Maybe our "moderator" should do what he can about having this sub-forum removed because he doesn't like it.

I'm sure anybody that has anything to share went ahead and moved along to other forums so they can engage in mature discussions instead of dealing with dip$hits like our moderator friend on this site. I wonder how many members were driven off to better places by this prick...


----------



## daveman

Super 33 said:


> What?  Nobody?  Nobody wants to 'discuss' any conspiracy 'theories'  in the "conspiracy theories" thread so you can be called names and $hit on by the "moderator"? What's even the point of having a conspiracy theories thread if theories can't be discussed? Maybe our "moderator" should do what he can about having this sub-forum removed because he doesn't like it.
> 
> I'm sure anybody that has anything to share went ahead and moved along to other forums so they can engage in mature discussions instead of dealing with dip$hits like our moderator friend on this site. I wonder how many members were driven off to better places by this prick...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReYfu5E-hOE]YouTube - &#x202a;Well Bye&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Cootaloot

Super 33 said:


> What?  Nobody?  Nobody wants to 'discuss' any conspiracy 'theories'  in the "conspiracy theories" thread so you can be called names and $hit on by the "moderator"? What's even the point of having a conspiracy theories thread if theories can't be discussed? Maybe our "moderator" should do what he can about having this sub-forum removed because he doesn't like it.
> 
> I'm sure anybody that has anything to share went ahead and moved along to other forums so they can engage in mature discussions instead of dealing with dip$hits like our moderator friend on this site. I wonder how many members were driven off to better places by this prick...



Well let's see we have already gone over every fucking thing that can be said about elenin and it all comes back to one thing it's just a fucking comet you joined a little late shit bird and where they may go there will always be people who will prove you wrong with Stupid shit like this so please just stop the bitching and start your own thead if you don't like it..better yet y not just make your own website that's password protected so that only nut jobs like you can join....if you have something that hasn't already been said then Please tell us an use proff other then YouTube an 2012 sites.


----------



## Meister

It really doesn't sound like he likes me very much.


----------



## Nate

Meister said:


> It really doesn't sound like he likes me very much.



It's all good Meister, us tin foil hatless folk still like ya 

Honestly, I'm still waiting for a source that doesn't include a nutjob on youtube to discuss this...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Meister said:


> It really doesn't sound like he likes me very much.



That's because you're not using 46 YouTube videos, and 12 conspiritard blogs in every post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ETIHN said:


> OK I'm new to this site, and found it through my own research. To argue against the existence of ElEnin (given the evidence)is not open to discussion. Be it a comet or brown dwarf with three moons is also not up for discussion, as we know that whatever it is - it has a destructive effect on our planet, especially with the alinement's.
> 
> Here in Europe there should be good cause for concern, as the low lands (Netherlands, France & Uk) could well be in the firing line for some major catastrophes. It goes without saying that when the realization sets in for many people (when nearly to late) the big question is "where is their a safe place to go. Well in reality not all mountains are safe or high wide open spaces, but oddly enough if you research deep enough there are safe locations dotted around the planet, but for that you need to look at how the tectonic plates act against each-other, and look at data for surrounding areas.
> 
> I suggest you read about Fagarash. With a little patient research you will find out interesting facts about this area - also forgot to mention that close by it has one of the scientifically recognised pillars of energy of which I believe there are seven off around the planet.
> 
> Yes a large object is heading in our direction regardless of it's name or form, and the potential suffering will be heartbreaking.



It's a comet, you mindless truther-wanna-be. And a small one at that. It's so small, that if it entered the atmosphere, it would burn up before hitting the ground. But it won't do that, it will pass 22 million miles away.

But keep on thinking it's a planet killer. Go out and buy survival gear, guns, bullets and silver. The companies that sell these things, and profit on your buying them, thank you for your support. Their kids will enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## yourmamaknows

This is from the general category of neutron stars.  Condensed with a small apparent size but with a great mass.  I think it has wings in appearance due to light bending around some from the back.


----------



## daveman

yourmamaknows said:


> This is from the general category of neutron stars.  Condensed with a small apparent size but with a great mass.  I think it has wings in appearance due to light bending around some from the back.



If that's what it is, the solar system would already be torn apart.


----------



## yourmamaknows

daveman said:


> yourmamaknows said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the general category of neutron stars.  Condensed with a small apparent size but with a great mass.  I think it has wings in appearance due to light bending around some from the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what it is, the solar system would already be torn apart.
Click to expand...


It's quiet now, but it could pick up soon.  This object has to be something.  I'll stick with my thoughts that this is a magnetar.  Won't budge an inch.


----------



## daveman

yourmamaknows said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yourmamaknows said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the general category of neutron stars.  Condensed with a small apparent size but with a great mass.  I think it has wings in appearance due to light bending around some from the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what it is, the solar system would already be torn apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's quiet now, but it could pick up soon.  This object has to be something.  I'll stick with my thoughts that this is a magnetar.  Won't budge an inch.
Click to expand...


Gravity doesn't act like wind.  It's always on.

It's not a magnestar.  It's a comet.  Period.


----------



## Meister

yourmamaknows said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yourmamaknows said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the general category of neutron stars.  Condensed with a small apparent size but with a great mass.  I think it has wings in appearance due to light bending around some from the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what it is, the solar system would already be torn apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's quiet now, but it could pick up soon.  This object has to be something.  I'll stick with my thoughts that this is a magnetar.  Won't budge an inch.
Click to expand...


I'm sure that a comet is out of the question, right?  I'm sure you won't budge, because you have all the evidence. And it won't tear apart our solar system until it's good and ready, huh?


----------



## Meister




----------



## yourmamaknows

Meister said:


> yourmamaknows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what it is, the solar system would already be torn apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quiet now, but it could pick up soon.  This object has to be something.  I'll stick with my thoughts that this is a magnetar.  Won't budge an inch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that a comet is out of the question, right?  I'm sure you won't budge, because you have all the evidence. And it won't tear apart our solar system until it's good and ready, huh?
Click to expand...


It seems to be getting ready to rip the planet a new asshole.


----------



## Meister

yourmamaknows said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yourmamaknows said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quiet now, but it could pick up soon.  This object has to be something.  I'll stick with my thoughts that this is a magnetar.  Won't budge an inch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that a comet is out of the question, right?  I'm sure you won't budge, because you have all the evidence. And it won't tear apart our solar system until it's good and ready, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to be getting ready to rip the planet a new asshole.
Click to expand...


uh-huh......


----------



## Cootaloot

Well HERE WE GO AGAIN!!! I liked it better when terral was doing all Saying all the bs....now it just seems like more people that are more crazier then him are just pulling shit out the air..man I love this thread!!


----------



## Sky

Sure it is a comet! 

The one inescapable fact is  that the Trolls who threw this piece of meat on the floor, sure got you bunch to look at it and forget to breathe since then....


----------



## yourmamaknows

Sky said:


> Sure it is a comet!
> 
> The one inescapable fact is  that the Trolls who threw this piece of meat on the floor, sure got you bunch to look at it and forget to breathe since then....



That's the cover story for the "little people".  The ones that drink the fluoride and take all the vaccines.  And radiation is harmless, too.  Kinetic action. Birth certificate.  Bin Laden theatre, on and on.


----------



## Meister

yourmamaknows said:


> Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is a comet!
> 
> The one inescapable fact is  that the Trolls who threw this piece of meat on the floor, sure got you bunch to look at it and forget to breathe since then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the cover story for the "little people".  The ones that drink the fluoride and take all the vaccines.  And radiation is harmless, too.  Kinetic action. Birth certificate.  Bin Laden theatre, on and on.
Click to expand...


Then there are the "Chicken Little's" of the world.


----------



## yourmamaknows

Meister said:


> yourmamaknows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is a comet!
> 
> The one inescapable fact is  that the Trolls who threw this piece of meat on the floor, sure got you bunch to look at it and forget to breathe since then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the cover story for the "little people".  The ones that drink the fluoride and take all the vaccines.  And radiation is harmless, too.  Kinetic action. Birth certificate.  Bin Laden theatre, on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there are the "Chicken Little's" of the world.
Click to expand...


Spent a little time yesterday looking at pics of that observatory on the South Pole.  This thing is coming from the south.  Windy here today, 104F.  Last time the wind blew here like this Joplin got hit. It's way far away.  I was on ATS.com the day before the big one in Japan and was writing that I felt something bad was going to happen.  Some guy asked me, "what"?  I didn't know.  Rested and when I awoke, Whoomp!  There it was.

Remember feeling creepy at the grocery store, buying cheap vodka and marked down bread.  Some lady was looking at me strange, I must have had an odd look on my face.


----------



## Meister

yourmamaknows said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yourmamaknows said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the cover story for the "little people".  The ones that drink the fluoride and take all the vaccines.  And radiation is harmless, too.  Kinetic action. Birth certificate.  Bin Laden theatre, on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are the "Chicken Little's" of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spent a little time yesterday looking at pics of that observatory on the South Pole.  This thing is coming from the south.  Windy here today, 104F.  Last time the wind blew here like this Joplin got hit. It's way far away.  I was on ATS.com the day before the big one in Japan and was writing that I felt something bad was going to happen.  Some guy asked me, "what"?  I didn't know.  Rested and when I awoke, Whoomp!  There it was.
> 
> Remember feeling creepy at the grocery store, buying cheap vodka and marked down bread.  Some lady was looking at me strange, I must have had an odd look on my face.
Click to expand...


Yeah...with all that going on from your "boogie man".....have the tides changed at all?  Didn't think so.
61 here today...your point?


----------



## Super 33

Now that the "comet" is gaining on us again, the break in the weather will diminish and we should start seeing increased activity again. When this happens it's because the "comet" is getting closer to us and it's effect on our magnetic field is intensifying. 

If you're lucky, maybe you'll start seeing a shift in your tides soon!


----------



## Meister

yeah, I'll be waiting with baited breath.


----------



## yourmamaknows

Meister said:


> yourmamaknows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are the "Chicken Little's" of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a little time yesterday looking at pics of that observatory on the South Pole.  This thing is coming from the south.  Windy here today, 104F.  Last time the wind blew here like this Joplin got hit. It's way far away.  I was on ATS.com the day before the big one in Japan and was writing that I felt something bad was going to happen.  Some guy asked me, "what"?  I didn't know.  Rested and when I awoke, Whoomp!  There it was.
> 
> Remember feeling creepy at the grocery store, buying cheap vodka and marked down bread.  Some lady was looking at me strange, I must have had an odd look on my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...with all that going on from your "boogie man".....have the tides changed at all?  Didn't think so.
> 61 here today...your point?
Click to expand...


My relatives have read my posts here!  I have to go for some kind of mental health review at the local hospital.

After that I have been signed up at the spay/neuter clinic for animals.

I hope you are happy about the way you have made me look.


----------



## Meister

yourmamaknows said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yourmamaknows said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a little time yesterday looking at pics of that observatory on the South Pole.  This thing is coming from the south.  Windy here today, 104F.  Last time the wind blew here like this Joplin got hit. It's way far away.  I was on ATS.com the day before the big one in Japan and was writing that I felt something bad was going to happen.  Some guy asked me, "what"?  I didn't know.  Rested and when I awoke, Whoomp!  There it was.
> 
> Remember feeling creepy at the grocery store, buying cheap vodka and marked down bread.  Some lady was looking at me strange, I must have had an odd look on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...with all that going on from your "boogie man".....have the tides changed at all?  Didn't think so.
> 61 here today...your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My relatives have read my posts here!  I have to go for some kind of mental health review at the local hospital.
> 
> After that I have been signed up at the spay/neuter clinic for animals.
> 
> I hope you are happy about the way you have made me look.
Click to expand...


Now that put a smile on my face.


----------



## Cootaloot

Let me know if you see terral at the metal review place when you get back bc terral hasn't been around to post a new research on this subject...I'm getting worried that they might have locked him in a padded room with a straight jacket on.


----------



## Cootaloot

HTML:
	






yourmamaknows said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yourmamaknows said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a little time yesterday looking at pics of that observatory on the South Pole.  This thing is coming from the south.  Windy here today, 104F.  Last time the wind blew here like this Joplin got hit. It's way far away.  I was on ATS.com the day before the big one in Japan and was writing that I felt something bad was going to happen.  Some guy asked me, "what"?  I didn't know.  Rested and when I awoke, Whoomp!  There it was.
> 
> Remember feeling creepy at the grocery store, buying cheap vodka and marked down bread.  Some lady was looking at me strange, I must have had an odd look on my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you high or just have gas??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bridgetyorke

Hello Im new here just joined Ive been waiting for this moment since 1980 something, and I was hoping to find out about survival groups in europe, can anyone help me? time is running out..............


----------



## Douger

bridgetyorke said:


> Hello Im new here just joined Ive been waiting for this moment since 1980 something, and I was hoping to find out about survival groups in europe, can anyone help me? time is running out..............


That's about like asking Alaska or Hawaii.
Is there a certain "part' of Yourope ?
The answer is no. NO.Head to the topics.


----------



## daveman

bridgetyorke said:


> Hello Im new here just joined Ive been waiting for this moment since 1980 something, and I was hoping to find out about survival groups in europe, can anyone help me? time is running out..............



No.  You're going to die.  Sorry.


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9qRdT1rFi0]ELE 7/7 Warning Video[/ame]

The *ELE Event Timeline* (link) says we must arrive at our bugout  cavern locations during the month of August, because the solar maximum  threat for storms is centered on 9/11/2011; when ELE reaches perigee  position directly on the ecliptic plane at maximum velocity. We extend  the red line warning two weeks on each side of that date and extend  caution warnings accordingly. That means the solar storm threat extends  back into August and we need safety windows allowing our people to  travel before the CME's become fierce and the electromagnetic pulse  threat can possibly knock out the electronics in their vehicles and  devices. I continue to feel confident that the solar threat safety  windows in green will hold and that our survival members can use the  August 1 bugout date and arrive safely at the bugout locations. However,  intelligence reports we are seeing around the nation say other threat  assessment personnel have extended those safety windows for their people  back to July 7, 2011, so that their people are deploying to their  bunker positions three weeks ahead of our schedule. 

Cru4t recently bought five sub-zero sleeping bags from a large survival  supply company and they shipped the wrong sleeping bags. Cru4t from our  group called the company after hours and happened to get the owner on  the phone by coincidence. The owner told crew that a rich party  purchased his entire survival warehouse inventory and that he and his  family had been offered the opportunity to join their group in an  underground bunker starting in the first week of July, but the rich  party gave no reason explaining why such measures were required. Cru4t  knows full well why we are rushing to the cavern positions to hide from  the approaching dwarf star and he informed the survival supply owner of  these things, which turned on the lights and allowed him to completely  understand the strange events that had been taking place around him for  some time now. 

Here is our problem: The reason we have not included the "Martial Law  Threat" into our threat assessment reports is because the Elite want the  same freedom of movement we enjoy to make every preparation to meet the  ELE threats on a list that are long as your arm; not to mention that  society is about to collapse all around us and hungry mobs will gather  into large gangs going house to house taking anything they can to  survive day to day in a situation that evolves from chaos to mayhem. If  the Elite are telling their people to be in their bunkers by the  7/7/2011 Saturn alignment, then they likely realize that Saturn is going  to give us a sign that ELE is attempting to wrestle Saturn polarity  from the Sun. That means the Elite may very well be looking at staging  an 'event' that leads the USA into Martial Law. That would allow the  Elite and our corrupt Govt to deploy their 'sleeping contingent' who  know nothing about the ELE dwarf star into harm's way by orchestrating a  staged 'event' in the Midwest USA, by blowing up a dam and causing a  cascade effect that brings down all the dams along the Missouri River  Network, which would become the biggest disaster in US History. That  kind of event could close roads and block access from the Northeast USA  to the Ozarks requiring our people to make detours north and south in an  attempt to race the flood waters. Then Martial Law is declared and we  have another set of roadblocks from corrupt authorities again trying to  block our access to the Ozarks by every means possible. 

The eastern and western regions of the USA are NOT SAFE. The Yellowstone  Caldera out west is going to blow later in the timeline like the  Mississippi River Valley is going to liquify from Michigan all the way  to the Gulf Coast once ELE gets here and the salt dome area to the south  suffers collapse. The Eastern Seaboard Fault System is going to unlock  as the New Madrid Fault Zone erupts with activity to initiate the  liquification of the entire Midwest, which will cause meltdown scenarios  of multiple nuclear power plants that turn the area east of the  Mississippi River into a literal dead zone. That is why everyone east of  the Mississippi must plan to make the trip WEST to be in the central  USA before the liqufication of that area 'and' before the solar storm  threat knocks out the power grid and communication grid much earlier in  the timeline. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-NA2pVs9xM]ELE Threat Assessment Video[/ame]







Everyone stuck in the eastern and western USA beyond the  power/communication grids going down will be stuck in DEAD ZONES. That  is why you must take these warnings seriously and get to the Ozarks  before the solar threat in August and perhaps before the staged event  that could come around the 7/7/2011 Sun/ELE/Saturn alignment.

Terral

===========

 9/26/2011 Warning Video: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqV0StQbJQs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqV0StQbJQs[/ame] 

Survival Video: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzoCYCJUjvs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzoCYCJUjvs[/ame]         
  Survival Post: ELE Dwarf Star Safe Zones And Survival Strategies 
   Tracking ELE: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhwAj485NwU]YouTube - &#x202a;Tracking The ELE Dwarf Star&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame] 

  Tracking ELE Post: Astronomer Tracking Instructions For The ELEnin Comet/Dwarf Star 

  25 Dwarf Star Signs: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfX5zl6ynbU]YouTube - &#x202a;Brown Dwarf, Comet ELEnin, Planet-X, 25 Signs!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame] 

  Radio Show Link List: Terral's Radio Show Link List

  June 2, 2011 ELE BlogRadio with Nixie LaRue: Comet Elenin Extinction Level Event 06/02 by NixieLaRue | Blog Talk Radio

June 12, 2011 ELE BlogRadio with Nixie LaRue: Elenin Nibiru Planet X Tyche coming close to earth pt2 06/12 by NixieLaRue | Blog Talk Radio 

  Join our Planet X Dwarf Star Research Group with comments and questions and more info:

  Paltalk Messenger: http://www.paltalk.com (free)

Planet X Brown Dwarf Research on Paltalk | Education - Other


----------



## random3434




----------



## uscitizen

My teleporter device is always ready.
I can go back home to Beta Triangula any time.
Solar activity does not interfere with Molecular level circuitry.


----------



## Colin

Who left the asylum doors open again!


----------



## Patriot911

One almost has to admire Terral's ability to constantly make up dates, get proven wrong, shrug it off and continue on as though it is no big deal!


----------



## random3434

Patriot911 said:


> One almost has to admire Terral's ability to constantly make up dates, get proven wrong, shrug it off and continue on as though it is no big deal!



This is why we love him! 

He adds so much humor to this place, I'd miss him if he ever left!


----------



## martybegan

I will be remaining in the East, and I am currently taking applications for my Post Apocolyptic Horde. Qualified applicants will have the following:

1. Ability to ride horses in large groups spreading fear and terror throughout the remaining post-apocolyptic communities

2. Proficiency with firearms, melee weapons, bows and/or crossbows. being able to do this on horseback is a plus.

3. Slavish devotion to your warlord (me). Ability to yell mongol battle cries a plus

4. Questionable moral character

5. Females are welcome, skinny females with big racks earn instant promotion to co-warlord (my primary wife). 

Pay depends on what we pillage, benefits include being the pillager, and not the pillagee.

I am an equal opprotunity Despot.


----------



## random3434

*The neighbors have been practicing with their blow guns..they are READY!*


----------



## Colin

Echo Zulu said:


> *The neighbors have been practicing with their blow guns..they are READY!*



That's a Ravi Hatfest!


----------



## uscitizen

Patriot911 said:


> One almost has to admire Terral's ability to constantly make up dates, get proven wrong, shrug it off and continue on as though it is no big deal!



Yes and how fitting for that to be displayed on a political board


----------



## Trajan

I've got a boffo july 4th party planned, so, at least I go out with a bang. Oppps. I meant 'happy'...


----------



## Ravi

Is that a Brown Dwarf on the roof shoveling snow? I always thought they'd be less orange, somehow.


----------



## KissMy

Since we haven't heard from Terral in a while, I thought he packed his "Bug-Out" survival gear & headed for his bunker in the Ozarks.

There are only 15 days left until the 7/7/2011 event.

Is Terral posting from his bunker?


----------



## Cootaloot

Omg we are going to die again!!!!!!


----------



## Dabs

The OP's post is one I call tl/dr.
Can someone break it down for me in about 2 sentences?? It does seem important, as it appears to have a connection with my state---so, is there something I should know?? ~LoL~


----------



## Dabs

Cootaloot said:


> Omg we are going to die again!!!!!!



Again?!?!???!?!!!
Holy shit, how many of us have already died before??


----------



## Colin

Cootaloot said:


> Omg we are going to die again!!!!!!



Impossible! We all died last month on May 21st!


----------



## Dabs

Colin said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg we are going to die again!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible! We all died last month on May 21st!
Click to expand...


That's right! So I have nothing to worry about


----------



## daveman

Fuck all y'all...I'm gonna go settle on ELE.  Got a few seats open if anyone's interested.  PM me for directions.


----------



## waltky

Yea, but if dey go to the Ozarks...

... dat Ozark Swamp Devil'll get `em...

... so no matter what ya do...

... ya can't win.


----------



## FuelRod

Already seen it. Morgan Freeman much better President that Obama.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLgSKv2P-ow]YouTube - &#x202a;Deep Impact Trailer (1998)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Cootaloot

Dave I'll take one of them seats.


----------



## Meister

*merged*


----------



## Cootaloot

Y did it Merged


----------



## Meister

same crap just different flies.


----------



## daveman

Cootaloot said:


> Dave I'll take one of them seats.



How much you weigh?  We only have so much fuel, and I gotta figure weight and balance.


----------



## uscitizen

Colin said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg we are going to die again!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible! We all died last month on May 21st!
Click to expand...


Naah only 3 people were qualified to ascend during the rapture.


----------



## Cootaloot

daveman said:


> cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> dave i'll take one of them seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much you weigh?  We only have so much fuel, and i gotta figure weight and balance.
Click to expand...


196


----------



## daveman

Cootaloot said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> dave i'll take one of them seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much you weigh?  We only have so much fuel, and i gotta figure weight and balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 196
Click to expand...

Well, I think we can squeeze you in, but you can't bring any luggage.  Or wear any clothes.  And you have to go to the bathroom before you get on board.


----------



## Cootaloot

It ok I'll stay in the cargo bay...!!!


----------



## daveman

Cootaloot said:


> It ok I'll stay in the cargo bay...!!!



It's full of goats.


----------



## Cootaloot

Well at least I'll have some company...


----------



## Patriot911

Dave, I really hope you have some women on your guest list or you're going to be on a long and lonely journey..... with goats and Cootaloot.  As Dr. Ian Malcom from Jurrasic park said.... "If there is one thing the history of evolution has taught us it's that life will not be contained. Life breaks free, expands to new territory, and crashes through barriers, painfully, maybe even dangerously."

Ouch!


----------



## AAONMS

daveman said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It ok I'll stay in the cargo bay...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's full of goats.
Click to expand...


You know what I think is funny is that this is a thread full of people that simply choose to ignore math and statistical probability and are not able to tell that something is really wrong with comet Elenin simply based on the name alone!  There are too many coincidences to  be merely coincidences.  I am going to keep this very simple so people can understand. 

1.  An Average of 10 comets a year are discovered on average and this is the only one that the name of the discoverer = where the comet originates - LEO constellation and also result in potential event = meteor shower.    Lets use just the last 30 years of discovering and naming comets.  10 x 30 = 300

1:300 chance

Still seems possible right?  ok lets keep going.

2.  one of the meanings of the discoverers name means LEO.  The comets path happens to originate from the constellation LEO.  12 constellations 

1:12 chance

3. Comet Elenin will likely result in a meteor shower in the month of Nov.   The definition of a Leonid actually means meteor shower coming from the constellation LEO in the month of NOV.  The odds of a discovers name of comet that results in a meteor shower in the month that his name points to?   there 12 months 

1: 12 chance

There are approximately 7700 professional astronomers in the United States.  Leonid is an amateur astronomer from Russia but rented time at the Arizona observatory and found this comet of which 7700 U.S. professional Astronomers didnt do.  Lets assume he was a professional though.  There are 7700  U.S Astronomers / 10 comets discovered per year =

1: 770 chance  

The name Elenin has a Greek origin and comes from elena, Helena..  Origin of the name Helen. Helen Greek bright one, torchlight or helios "sun" Heleyne.  Helen of troy was considered to be the daughter of the Greek Goddess Nemesis!! The goddess of destruction.  In LeoNID we find the term NID which means = Goddess!!  The odds of a persons first and last name both referring to a goddess???? lets put a conservative estimate on it.

1 : 1000 chance

Helen Greek bright one, torchlight or helios "sun" Heleyne. Helios in greek was the sun god, another name given to helios was ''Apollo'' 
The name Apollo is here understood to mean Apollon "Destroyer'' 

Leonid has a Greek origin and originates from Leonidas who was a Spartan king of the 5th century BC who sacrificed his life defending the pass of Thermopylae from the Persians.  his surname means shining light or helios, helios is another name for apollo(destroyer)greek

odds of a persons first and last name both meaning destroyer from a God/Goddess??????
Lets be conservative.

1 : 5000 chance

Care to guess what the combined odds of all that are??? 

Then  If we look up Nemesis in Wikipedia we find:  Nemesis is a hypothetical hard-to-detect red dwarf star,[1] white dwarf star[2] or brown dwarf,[3] orbiting the Sun at a distance of about 50,000 to 100,000 AU (about 0.8-1.5 light-years), somewhat beyond the Oort cloud. 

Lastly Elenin has E.L.E in his name which can mean Extinction Level Event.  

odds????

The odds that a person could discover a comet that has a path that matches his name LEO.  That both his first name and last name mean Goddess and also first and last name refer to the God/Goddess of Destruction of which refers to the Goddess Nemesis and when you look that name up it points to a Brown Dwarf of which when you look up Elenin coordinates on  Googlesky Wikisky and Microsoft all happen to have Black boxes which are likely hiding something and that there are video's that show the coordinates before the Black box was added showing what appears to be a brown dwarf in that location.  

The odds of that????

The odds that persons name could create the following scenario coinciding with the comet he discovered? A brown dwarf (Nemesis) coming from the constellation LEO will pass close to the earth in October resulting in a possible ELE Extinction Level Event  which includes a meteor shower in the month of November.

I am not saying for sure there is a brown dwarf behind or around or is Elenin.   I dont know.    But what I do know though is that there must be a bunch of people here that spend all their money on Lottery tickets because you all have a better chance of winning the Lottery than Leonid Elenin being real!!!!!!  NASA is hiding something!!!!!  Whether its something in the Vicinity of comet Elenin or the comet isnt real but something else or its a decoy to get us all to look in the wrong direction.  There is something very wrong with Elenin.  Thats all I know!!


----------



## Meister

"Houston....We have a problem"

Looks like another conspiracy nut found his way back to USMB.  I wonder what the odds of that are? 

Somehow because of the name and odds....this is a serious threat?  I think not.  NASA isn't hiding anything, there are enough amatuer astronomers that are always looking, and they have come up with nothing out of the ordinary.  A comet does not equate to a meteor shower, either. sheesh


----------



## daveman

AAONMS said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It ok I'll stay in the cargo bay...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's full of goats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what I think is funny...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't much care.

If there was ANYTHING in the solar system big enough to kill us, amateur astronomers would be able to see it.

Period.


----------



## AAONMS

Meister said:


> "Houston....We have a problem"
> 
> Looks like another conspiracy nut found his way back to USMB.  I wonder what the odds of that are?
> 
> Somehow because of the name and odds....this is a serious threat?  I think not.  NASA isn't hiding anything, there are enough amatuer astronomers that are always looking, and they have come up with nothing out of the ordinary.  A comet does not equate to a meteor shower, either. sheesh



Yes Meister,  If your relying upon NASA in Houston to get you out of the box that I put you in, you do have a problem!    The laws of probability show Leonid Elenin isnt real.  I dont know what they are hiding.   Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Meister

AAONMS said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Houston....We have a problem"
> 
> Looks like another conspiracy nut found his way back to USMB.  I wonder what the odds of that are?
> 
> Somehow because of the name and odds....this is a serious threat?  I think not.  NASA isn't hiding anything, there are enough amatuer astronomers that are always looking, and they have come up with nothing out of the ordinary.  A comet does not equate to a meteor shower, either. sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Meister,  If your relying upon NASA in Houston to get you out of the box that I put you in, you do have a problem!    The laws of probability show Leonid Elenin isnt real.  I dont know what they are hiding.   Draw your own conclusions.
Click to expand...


Dude,  I have a Celestron 8" go to telescope.  I can see M81 and M82 clearly.  If there was anything in this solar system, I could find it.  I don't need NASA to find it for me.  Clearly you aren't privy to a good scope.  You wouldn't be making these wild fear mongering claims if you did.  I do draw MY OWN conclusions, you seem to need OTHERS drawing YOUR conclusions.


----------



## KissMy

Terral said:


> Remember that my hypothesis says the ELEnin comet is a smokescreen for a brown dwarf with 2.5 times the mass of Jupiter, as crazy as that sounds. I am looking at increasing earthquakes, volcanoes, rogue tides, earth wobble and ten other symptoms of Niribu (post) and none of that is because of any tiny little comet. All of these warnings would not be given over any little comet that happens to come into alignment with the earth and sun on March 15, 2011. This comet just happens to reach perigee position nearest the sun on *September 11, 2011*, which I also do not think is a mere coincidence. *I want you to show me one reporter interview with Leonid Elenin, because I am coming up empty like other investigators (link) who realize this name is filled with coded messages. This story has all the makings of becoming the mother of all conspiracies.*
> Thanks a bunch,
> 
> Terral



Mother of all *CON*spiracie theories is for sure. *Leonid Elenin* - LEONID = Meteor Shower  - ELEnin = (Extenction Level Event)-(Now I'm Nothing) on September 11, 2011.

This is all a BS *CON*spiracie theory. It is nothing more than a comet.

NASA: Comet Elenin


----------



## Patriot911

Meister said:


> AAONMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Houston....We have a problem"
> 
> Looks like another conspiracy nut found his way back to USMB.  I wonder what the odds of that are?
> 
> Somehow because of the name and odds....this is a serious threat?  I think not.  NASA isn't hiding anything, there are enough amatuer astronomers that are always looking, and they have come up with nothing out of the ordinary.  A comet does not equate to a meteor shower, either. sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Meister,  If your relying upon NASA in Houston to get you out of the box that I put you in, you do have a problem!    The laws of probability show Leonid Elenin isnt real.  I dont know what they are hiding.   Draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude,  I have a Celestron 8" go to telescope.  I can see M81 and M82 clearly.  If there was anything in this solar system, I could find it.  I don't need NASA to find it for me.  Clearly you aren't privy to a good scope.  You wouldn't be making these wild fear mongering claims if you did.  I do draw MY OWN conclusions, you seem to need OTHERS drawing YOUR conclusions.
Click to expand...


THERE goes MEISTER, bragging about the size of his scope again.  Ya know.... you might want to pretend it is bigger than 8" these days.....   

So how do you know NASA hasn't implanted fake retinas in your eyes to mask out ELEnin?  You never can tell these days!  I hear NASA got the mailing list from Celestron and went around to everyone with a scope and the knowledge of how to use it and did the implants.  I received this information by hacking Terral's account at the Psychic Friends Network.  I only have dialup to that network, so that is why it took so long for me to inform you.

And since when does probability define what is real anyway?    I bet I could come up with enough lame pretend "clues" to make anything seem improbable.  The funny thing is people pretend these bad people are going to put clues into the name so people can figure them out.  I bet Dan Brown and his DaVinci code are real proud!


----------



## Meister

Patriot911 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAONMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Meister,  If your relying upon NASA in Houston to get you out of the box that I put you in, you do have a problem!    The laws of probability show Leonid Elenin isnt real.  I dont know what they are hiding.   Draw your own conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,  I have a Celestron 8" go to telescope.  I can see M81 and M82 clearly.  If there was anything in this solar system, I could find it.  I don't need NASA to find it for me.  Clearly you aren't privy to a good scope.  You wouldn't be making these wild fear mongering claims if you did.  I do draw MY OWN conclusions, you seem to need OTHERS drawing YOUR conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THERE goes MEISTER, bragging about the size of his scope again.  Ya know.... you might want to pretend it is bigger than 8" these days.....
> 
> So how do you know NASA hasn't implanted fake retinas in your eyes to mask out ELEnin?  You never can tell these days!  I hear NASA got the mailing list from Celestron and went around to everyone with a scope and the knowledge of how to use it and did the implants.  I received this information by hacking Terral's account at the Psychic Friends Network.  I only have dialup to that network, so that is why it took so long for me to inform you.
> 
> And since when does probability define what is real anyway?    I bet I could come up with enough lame pretend "clues" to make anything seem improbable.  The funny thing is people pretend these bad people are going to put clues into the name so people can figure them out.  I bet Dan Brown and his DaVinci code are real proud!
Click to expand...


Ya know...I never thought about that.  Come to think about it, I have twitches in my neck from time to time.  I bet that's from those pesky fake retinas when they are charging up.


----------



## Colin

I looked behind me and saw a brown dwarf this morning. No sweat though. It soon disappeared when I flushed.


----------



## Patriot911

Meister said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,  I have a Celestron 8" go to telescope.  I can see M81 and M82 clearly.  If there was anything in this solar system, I could find it.  I don't need NASA to find it for me.  Clearly you aren't privy to a good scope.  You wouldn't be making these wild fear mongering claims if you did.  I do draw MY OWN conclusions, you seem to need OTHERS drawing YOUR conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE goes MEISTER, bragging about the size of his scope again.  Ya know.... you might want to pretend it is bigger than 8" these days.....
> 
> So how do you know NASA hasn't implanted fake retinas in your eyes to mask out ELEnin?  You never can tell these days!  I hear NASA got the mailing list from Celestron and went around to everyone with a scope and the knowledge of how to use it and did the implants.  I received this information by hacking Terral's account at the Psychic Friends Network.  I only have dialup to that network, so that is why it took so long for me to inform you.
> 
> And since when does probability define what is real anyway?    I bet I could come up with enough lame pretend "clues" to make anything seem improbable.  The funny thing is people pretend these bad people are going to put clues into the name so people can figure them out.  I bet Dan Brown and his DaVinci code are real proud!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya know...I never thought about that.  Come to think about it, I have twitches in my neck from time to time.  I bet that's from those pesky fake retinas when they are charging up.
Click to expand...


See?  Not so funny now is it!  Oh wait.  Yes it is!    BTW, stay away from high power lines.  I've heard it is similar to a bad acid trip or a fairly lucid Terral dream.


----------



## asterism

AAONMS said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Houston....We have a problem"
> 
> Looks like another conspiracy nut found his way back to USMB.  I wonder what the odds of that are?
> 
> Somehow because of the name and odds....this is a serious threat?  I think not.  NASA isn't hiding anything, there are enough amatuer astronomers that are always looking, and they have come up with nothing out of the ordinary.  A comet does not equate to a meteor shower, either. sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Meister,  If your relying upon NASA in Houston to get you out of the box that I put you in, you do have a problem!    The laws of probability show Leonid Elenin isnt real.  I dont know what they are hiding.   Draw your own conclusions.
Click to expand...


You don't understand.  Amateur astronomers specifically do not rely on NASA.  They take a look for themselves.


----------



## Super 33

Meister and his posse know everything about space. If it's out there they can see it... in fact, comet Elenin is out there and Meister is looking at it right now through his telescope. So why bother trying to convince him of anything at all? Does it really matter? It's a comet, NASA named it a comet and humans don't lie. Especially when it comes to something like this. Because if it really was a brown dwarf star, NASA and the United States Government would certainly make it their first priority to tell people like Meister straight up like it is and explain to them what's about to happen. Only then would people like him believe it. But as long as it's just a comet and NASA says it is so.... well then... that's exactly what it is. Carry on folks, nothing to see here. Except for a little comet.


----------



## asterism

Super 33 said:


> Meister and his posse know everything about space. If it's out there they can see it... in fact, comet Elenin is out there and Meister is looking at it right now through his telescope. So why bother trying to convince him of anything at all? Does it really matter? It's a comet, NASA named it a comet and humans don't lie. Especially when it comes to something like this. Because if it really was a brown dwarf star, NASA and the United States Government would certainly make it their first priority to tell people like Meister straight up like it is and explain to them what's about to happen. Only then would people like him believe it. But as long as it's just a comet and NASA says it is so.... well then... that's exactly what it is. Carry on folks, nothing to see here. Except for a little comet.



Why would we need NASA to tell us?  If something big was there we would be able to see it.


----------



## Cootaloot

Super 33 said:


> Meister and his posse know everything about space. If it's out there they can see it... in fact, comet Elenin is out there and Meister is looking at it right now through his telescope. So why bother trying to convince him of anything at all? Does it really matter? It's a comet, NASA named it a comet and humans don't lie. Especially when it comes to something like this. Because if it really was a brown dwarf star, NASA and the United States Government would certainly make it their first priority to tell people like Meister straight up like it is and explain to them what's about to happen. Only then would people like him believe it. But as long as it's just a comet and NASA says it is so.... well then... that's exactly what it is. Carry on folks, nothing to see here. Except for a little comet.



And just bc some nut says it a dwarf star then it is...so super just piss off bc your making your making a fool out of you self saying non sense like what you typed above.!


----------



## Super 33

Cootaloot said:


> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister and his posse know everything about space. If it's out there they can see it... in fact, comet Elenin is out there and Meister is looking at it right now through his telescope. So why bother trying to convince him of anything at all? Does it really matter? It's a comet, NASA named it a comet and humans don't lie. Especially when it comes to something like this. Because if it really was a brown dwarf star, NASA and the United States Government would certainly make it their first priority to tell people like Meister straight up like it is and explain to them what's about to happen. Only then would people like him believe it. But as long as it's just a comet and NASA says it is so.... well then... that's exactly what it is. Carry on folks, nothing to see here. Except for a little comet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just bc some nut says it a dwarf star then it is...so super just piss off bc your making your making a fool out of you self saying non sense like what you typed above.!
Click to expand...


Excellent post. It took me a while to read it. I don't see how I can take anything you say seriously with your 2nd grade education level.  Typos are one thing but DAMN!

I'm not saying it's a Dwarf Star. I'm saying it could be one. I hope it isn't.


----------



## Cootaloot

How could it be one....It would be the biggest thing in our sky by now and there would stuff happening everyday not just one thing then nothing what did it get lost out there...granted there good be on out there but it's not elenin. Elenin is just a comet....but NASA told me that it was so it must not be true as you put it.


----------



## Meister

Super 33 said:


> Meister and his posse know everything about space. If it's out there they can see it... in fact, comet Elenin is out there and Meister is looking at it right now through his telescope. So why bother trying to convince him of anything at all? Does it really matter? It's a comet, NASA named it a comet and humans don't lie. Especially when it comes to something like this. Because if it really was a brown dwarf star, NASA and the United States Government would certainly make it their first priority to tell people like Meister straight up like it is and explain to them what's about to happen. Only then would people like him believe it. But as long as it's just a comet and NASA says it is so.... well then... that's exactly what it is. Carry on folks, nothing to see here. Except for a little comet.



Apparently, I know a hell of a lot more than the tribe fear monger.  The comet doesn't show a tail right now, so I can't see it. The comet should pass about 22 million miles away from us, Super.  If it was a brown dwarf in our solar system, then yes, I could see it.  But fear mongers such as yourself, Super....rely on other fear mongers to get their info.  How sad is that?
PS....I rarely go to a NASA site....other than to see some cool pics from time to time.   So you see, Super.....you don't know very much at all....but carry on little man.


----------



## Meister

Super 33 said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super 33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister and his posse know everything about space. If it's out there they can see it... in fact, comet Elenin is out there and Meister is looking at it right now through his telescope. So why bother trying to convince him of anything at all? Does it really matter? It's a comet, NASA named it a comet and humans don't lie. Especially when it comes to something like this. Because if it really was a brown dwarf star, NASA and the United States Government would certainly make it their first priority to tell people like Meister straight up like it is and explain to them what's about to happen. Only then would people like him believe it. But as long as it's just a comet and NASA says it is so.... well then... that's exactly what it is. Carry on folks, nothing to see here. Except for a little comet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just bc some nut says it a dwarf star then it is...so super just piss off bc your making your making a fool out of you self saying non sense like what you typed above.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent post. It took me a while to read it. I don't see how I can take anything you say seriously with your 2nd grade education level.  Typos are one thing but DAMN!
> 
> I'm not saying it's a Dwarf Star. *I'm saying it could be one. I hope it isn't*.
Click to expand...


It could be a hot dog....right?


----------



## AAONMS

Meister said:


> AAONMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Houston....We have a problem"
> 
> Looks like another conspiracy nut found his way back to USMB.  I wonder what the odds of that are?
> 
> Somehow because of the name and odds....this is a serious threat?  I think not.  NASA isn't hiding anything, there are enough amatuer astronomers that are always looking, and they have come up with nothing out of the ordinary.  A comet does not equate to a meteor shower, either. sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Meister,  If your relying upon NASA in Houston to get you out of the box that I put you in, you do have a problem!    The laws of probability show Leonid Elenin isnt real.  I dont know what they are hiding.   Draw your own conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude,  I have a Celestron 8" go to telescope.  I can see M81 and M82 clearly.  If there was anything in this solar system, I could find it.  I don't need NASA to find it for me.  Clearly you aren't privy to a good scope.  You wouldn't be making these wild fear mongering claims if you did.  I do draw MY OWN conclusions, you seem to need OTHERS drawing YOUR conclusions.
Click to expand...


Your right your Celestron 8" would allow to you see almost anything including the Cigar Galaxy unless their was something in the universe that would require to go along with your Celestron 8" a DSLR camera and have it modified to just take pictures in Infrared...then get a little T-ring and LONG EXPOSE the constellations at night but what do I know.


----------



## Meister

AAONMS said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAONMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Meister,  If your relying upon NASA in Houston to get you out of the box that I put you in, you do have a problem!    The laws of probability show Leonid Elenin isnt real.  I dont know what they are hiding.   Draw your own conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,  I have a Celestron 8" go to telescope.  I can see M81 and M82 clearly.  If there was anything in this solar system, I could find it.  I don't need NASA to find it for me.  Clearly you aren't privy to a good scope.  You wouldn't be making these wild fear mongering claims if you did.  I do draw MY OWN conclusions, you seem to need OTHERS drawing YOUR conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right your Celestron 8" would allow to you see almost anything including the Cigar Galaxy unless their was something in the universe that would require to go along with your Celestron 8" a DSLR camera and have it modified to just take pictures in Infrared...then get a little T-ring and LONG EXPOSE the constellations at night but what do I know.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't need an infrared if the brown dwarf was in the solar system.  I've picked up astroids withy it, which are much, much, much smaller than something larger than Jupiter.
Just sayin...
But, glad you've done some homework on the subject.


----------



## Cootaloot

So again nothing happen 27 came and went so now July 7 is the next look out date I bet nothing happens to the ringed planet..


----------



## techieny

People it is just a comet. Not a large comet but simply a comet. You have folks here like I that pan the scope of our space on a regular basis. What am I missing here?


----------



## Cootaloot

techieny said:


> People it is just a comet. Not a large comet but simply a comet. You have folks here like I that pan the scope of our space on a regular basis. What am I missing here?



You missed that this is a brown dwarf moving at light speed that also can claock it self when ever any one is looking for it and that it's founder is really code for ele holy shit we are going to die again an again an again if I'm leaving any thing out please some one tell me what I'm missing..


----------



## techieny

Just something that's I think is an anomaly. There are NO mosquitos....none. I can sit outside w/o any. This is troubling!?


----------



## Cootaloot

Well how about I send you some because there are plenty here.!!!!


----------



## consciousgod

You can't see it because its a dark metallic object cloaked in a electron cloud.  This is similar to stealth the technology used to build the stealth fighter. 

Elenin is a very dangerous comet because it is a long period comet whose tail the Earth passes through. Comets are not balls of ice and dust like Nasa states. Nasa will not release this information because there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it except panic. Sit back and enjoy the ride and be thankful to be alive in this time to bear witness to this event.

Comets are electric space capacitors. Comets are electromagnetically connected to the sun and planets by EM ropes (JPL, 2005). Extreme EM can cause earthquakes. This is what HAARP research is based upon. EM energy lubricates fault lines. The reason Elenin is causing quakes when others do not is because Elenin has been in deep space a long time gathering electrons to energize the sun by discharging its capacitance. A comets positively charged metallic core is ideal for storing electrons in the core's atomic structure.

Comets pick up electrons as they fly through space. The longer in space without discharging, the more electricity is stored in the comet. When the comet approaches the sun, it begins to glow because the electric circuit is energized by the suns proton wind. The hydrogen protons combine with the oxygen in the solar wind to produce water in the comet's tail through combustion; which creates visible photons. The sun provides the positive charge and the stored electrons provide the negative charge to complete an electric circuit. The metal comet nucleus behaves similar to the filament on a lightbulb when positive and negative wires are attached. The bulb glows.

Comets do the same thing when the comet encounters the solar wind. The luminosity can increase by a million times when the comet discharges its capacitance to the sun. The infrared signature for comet Elenin suggests the charge Elenin is carrying is so large that when the comet dumps its capacitance, the resulting photon flare up will engulf the Earth as the Earth passes through the tail.

When Elenin was 14 AUs away on June 14, 2007, Nasa photographed the comet when they took the infrared image for google sky. The infrared image indicates Elenins infrared electrical signature is 17 million miles across with xray jets extending over 100 million miles from Elenin. When Elenin flares and dumps its electron load (electricity), the photon flash will be so great that it will instantly turn everything on the earths surface into light energy.

The reasons other comets are not a threat is that most comets do not pass between the earth and the sun putting the earth in the tail. Also, comets with periods of a a hundred years or so are able to dump their charge more frequently which keeps the IR signature low.

Elenin is different. There is no other object is space that humans have identified that has an electric signature like Elenin. This is why the governments of the world are building bunkers deep within the Earth. This is why the seed vault was built in Greenland. This is why the US government is spending like there is no tomorrow. This is why our weather is changing now. This is why we have civil unrest around the world. It's Rapture time. 

God is light and He is coming for you. See you all on the other side.


----------



## daveman

consciousgod said:


> You can't see it because its a dark metallic object cloaked in a electron cloud.  This is similar to stealth the technology used to build the stealth fighter.


See, just a couple minutes with Google can prevent you from looking like an idiot.

How does Stealth technology work?
The concept behind the stealth technology is very simple. As a matter of fact it is totally the principle of reflection and absorption that makes aircraft "stealthy". Deflecting the incoming radar waves into another direction and thus reducing the number of waves does this, which returns to the radar. Another concept that is followed is to absorb the incoming radar waves totally and to redirect the absorbed electromagnetic energy in another direction. What ever may be the method used, the level of stealth an aircraft can achieve depends totally on the design and the substance with which it is made of.​


----------



## Rat in the Hat

consciousgod said:


> You can't see it because its a dark metallic object cloaked in a electron cloud.  This is similar to stealth the technology used to build the stealth fighter.
> 
> Elenin is a very dangerous comet because it is a long period comet whose tail the Earth passes through. Comets are not balls of ice and dust like Nasa states. Nasa will not release this information because there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it except panic. Sit back and enjoy the ride and be thankful to be alive in this time to bear witness to this event.
> 
> Comets are electric space capacitors. Comets are electromagnetically connected to the sun and planets by EM ropes (JPL, 2005). Extreme EM can cause earthquakes. This is what HAARP research is based upon. EM energy lubricates fault lines. The reason Elenin is causing quakes when others do not is because Elenin has been in deep space a long time gathering electrons to energize the sun by discharging its capacitance. A comets positively charged metallic core is ideal for storing electrons in the core's atomic structure.
> 
> Comets pick up electrons as they fly through space. The longer in space without discharging, the more electricity is stored in the comet. When the comet approaches the sun, it begins to glow because the electric circuit is energized by the suns proton wind. The hydrogen protons combine with the oxygen in the solar wind to produce water in the comet's tail through combustion; which creates visible photons. The sun provides the positive charge and the stored electrons provide the negative charge to complete an electric circuit. The metal comet nucleus behaves similar to the filament on a lightbulb when positive and negative wires are attached. The bulb glows.
> 
> Comets do the same thing when the comet encounters the solar wind. The luminosity can increase by a million times when the comet discharges its capacitance to the sun. The infrared signature for comet Elenin suggests the charge Elenin is carrying is so large that when the comet dumps its capacitance, the resulting photon flare up will engulf the Earth as the Earth passes through the tail.
> 
> When Elenin was 14 AUs away on June 14, 2007, Nasa photographed the comet when they took the infrared image for google sky. The infrared image indicates Elenins infrared electrical signature is 17 million miles across with xray jets extending over 100 million miles from Elenin. When Elenin flares and dumps its electron load (electricity), the photon flash will be so great that it will instantly turn everything on the earths surface into light energy.
> 
> The reasons other comets are not a threat is that most comets do not pass between the earth and the sun putting the earth in the tail. Also, comets with periods of a a hundred years or so are able to dump their charge more frequently which keeps the IR signature low.
> 
> Elenin is different. There is no other object is space that humans have identified that has an electric signature like Elenin. This is why the governments of the world are building bunkers deep within the Earth. This is why the seed vault was built in Greenland. This is why the US government is spending like there is no tomorrow. This is why our weather is changing now. This is why we have civil unrest around the world. It's Rapture time.
> 
> God is light and He is coming for you. *See you all on the other side.*



Is that the side where we all need an assload of AA batteries, MRE's and *SILVER*????


----------



## Fizz

consciousgod said:


> You can't see it because its a dark metallic object cloaked in a electron cloud.


and we all know we cant see dark clouds or metallic objects...... 



consciousgod said:


> This is similar to stealth the technology used to build the stealth fighter.


....ummm..... no it isnt.



consciousgod said:


> Elenin is a very dangerous comet because it is a long period comet whose tail the Earth passes through. Comets are not balls of ice and dust like Nasa states.


 who says they are not? and who has more credibility.... the person you are quoting or the organization that put a man on the moon? 



consciousgod said:


> Nasa will not release this information because there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it except panic. Sit back and enjoy the ride and be thankful to be alive in this time to bear witness to this event.


thankful i can read the rants of morons like you while still keeping you lunatics at a safe distance.



consciousgod said:


> Comets are electric space capacitors. Comets are electromagnetically connected to the sun and planets by EM ropes (JPL, 2005). Extreme EM can cause earthquakes. This is what HAARP research is based upon. EM energy lubricates fault lines.


 lubricates fault lines?!!! HAHAHAHAHahahahahaha!!! 



consciousgod said:


> blah blah blah....
> This is why our weather is changing now. This is why we have civil unrest around the world. It's Rapture time.
> 
> God is light and He is coming for you. See you all on the other side.



the weather has been changing since the last ice age. are blaming it on a COMET?!! 

my boogeyman in the sky can beat up your boogeyman in the sky and he says you're a complete fucking moron.


----------



## Cootaloot

Wow didnt think any one could be even more crazyer then terral but that guy just takes the cake and the oven that baked it...


----------



## techieny

OK folks. Let's say it's a comet, or a brown dwarf, or perhaps nothing that impacts out planet. WTF are we able to do about it.  There are far better conspiracies that society, and jackasses like us can mull over. There are a few other threads that depict issues debatable without the END in sight!


----------



## JackDan

^

eba heart stop beating.


----------



## Sheldon

I'm abut to unleash a brown drawrf. I will PM terral if the worlds plumng system blows up


----------



## Sheldon

That's probably like the fifth or tenth shit joke about brown drawfing :lok:


----------



## beachfrogg

an interesting development pic from south pole telescope

We've identified the moon and the location of the Sun, but there is another large planetoid object that is not yet identified. In my opinion, no other planet in our solar system should look this big or this close to Earth. 

Also, I do believe comet Elenin is just a comet. But it was used to have us look the other way (Leo) instead of in the South Pole region. It's the first thing to pass before the dwarf star, and fit's into the Hopi's Prophecy's Blue (comet) and Red (Dwarf Star) Kachina perfectly. But they named the comet ELEnin for a reason. It's a warning signal to all the leaders of the world.

It's a real a disappointment that the USA's SPT - South Pole Telescope pictures are kept secret from us, and that we have to, instead, use Germany's Neumayer Station III. 

http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n538/brandon_butler1/neumayerT0130.jpg


----------



## beachfrogg

Oh sorry about the you tube thing but here is a vid of the same thing
Maybe this shows a bit more
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYiY2Av7-ZU&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;Unidentified Object @ Antarctica&#39;s Neumayer Station 061811- 062011&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Meister

beachfrogg said:


> Oh sorry about the you tube thing but here is a vid of the same thing
> Maybe this shows a bit more
> YouTube - &#x202a;Unidentified Object @ Antarctica's Neumayer Station 061811- 062011&#x202c;&rlm;



So you have a full moon rising, right?  Then you have a mysterious object that shows a crescent....right?  I want you to think long and hard about how that is even possible.



Where is the light coming from that would create a crescent?  Sheesh, you people will believe anything on youtube, apparently.


----------



## daveman

beachfrogg said:


> an interesting development pic from south pole telescope
> 
> We've identified the moon and the location of the Sun, but there is another large planetoid object that is not yet identified. In my opinion, no other planet in our solar system should look this big or this close to Earth.
> 
> Also, I do believe comet Elenin is just a comet. But it was used to have us look the other way (Leo) instead of in the South Pole region. It's the first thing to pass before the dwarf star, and fit's into the Hopi's Prophecy's Blue (comet) and Red (Dwarf Star) Kachina perfectly. But they named the comet ELEnin for a reason. It's a warning signal to all the leaders of the world.
> 
> It's a real a disappointment that the USA's SPT - South Pole Telescope pictures are kept secret from us, and that we have to, instead, use Germany's Neumayer Station III.
> 
> http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n538/brandon_butler1/neumayerT0130.jpg


Ummm...that's not a photo taken by a telescope.  You can tell because _there's a fucking building in it._ 

Moron.


----------



## NZKris2011

i took the first picture in Mt Eden Auckland New Zealand on the 27/06/11 at about 10:30am. and others a day apart since. So..... everyone knows looking directly into the sun is stupid!
but taking photos of it reveal something very large behind it! ive taken a few of these at different times and on different days yet this object seems to hang around all the time.
any ideas wtf this is???
looking at this thing from my point of view in NZ this looks like a second sun in my pics!...that nobody has seen yet because you cant see it for the suns glare is too over powering!

It seems to give the sun an extra bit of glow to one side depending on what angle you take the photo. ive used different shooting modes and this thing is clearly visible and real in all of them.
kris.
edited-


----------



## Cootaloot

That's bc it's a space house Dave come on get with the picture..this is my weekend house on nibiru it's really nice bc the brown dwarf lives right next door and stops to see me every Sunday with a big apple pie...


----------



## jammykirsten

He has to be doing this to rile and as a hysterical joke. I am laughing so hard at this latest post of his.


----------



## Douger

I got the cure for the brown dwarf.


----------



## DamnationCometh

Some of you guys should chill on the name calling and insults..some of you guys said enough insults already and you made your opinions quite clear. I just find it a tad immature but hey..what ever floats your boat. Its simple..you think the topic is crazy and nuts? Well let it be..dont go int it..why thats such a problem for some of you is beyond me...i just dont carry myself around like that i guess. Just have a bit of respect even if you flat out totally disagree with someone or feel they fell off their rocker. Remember..karma is real and what goes around comes around. Treat people how you would want to be treated even under extreme disagreements...its sad i have to bring this up but ..man..someone had to remind some of you guys.

The problem i find with people today is that their arrogance and pride has taken over their compassion and humbleness. Pride, arrogance and self-righteousness numbs people up from all of that and is why people are so rude and cruel towards one another...just wanted to share that with you guys even though im sure it'll still ruffle up a few feathers i bet even though i mean no offense to anyone personally.

Anyways..I dont agree on Terral's advice in running for the hills or caves i should say with a years worth of food. I think that entire idea of is totally uncalled for and here's why. You know..if this entire thing becomes a reality ..there is not much any of us can do to avoid what it will cause on earth. In other words -  there is not much sense in trying to protect your life against something that will probably destroy your life regardless. A cave is not gonna cut it.. you need a highly constructed underground bunker  that is quality built to survive a mega disaster.. a mass extinction level event. If you cant afford one of those bunkers..its a waste of time running for the caves..seriously..all this is doing is putting people into panic mode which imho is not cool.

Dont get me wrong..i think its good to warn people of things that could happen but be responsible in doing so...i know extinction level events have happened before but they are "very" rare and the chances of this one being one of them is quite slim but who knows..im not too arrogant to sit here and totally rule out the possibility..i just happen to think the possibility is quite slim.  Some of you guys are totally ruling it out all together..you shouldn't do that because it IS possible. 

I guess my point is that with the things happening today around the world and THINGS ARE happening at a much higher rate..these sorts of things start to become more believable. 

This is what i think and i dont mean to turn it into a religious thing but im begining to believe that some of what is prophesized in the bible is starting to happen but then again..i dont know..but i am noticing a quick change in things around the world and its increasing. 

I guess it boils down to that old saying "Time will reveal the truth"


----------



## Cootaloot

See the thing is the more people bitch about name calling the more I'm going to do it so suck it up or GET OUT!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

beachfrogg said:


> Oh sorry about the you tube thing but here is a vid of the same thing
> Maybe this shows a bit more
> YouTube - &#x202a;Unidentified Object @ Antarctica's Neumayer Station 061811- 062011&#x202c;&rlm;



Fool Moon? LOL

Did you see that?


----------



## daveman

Cootaloot said:


> That's bc it's a space house Dave come on get with the picture..this is my weekend house on nibiru it's really nice bc the brown dwarf lives right next door and stops to see me every Sunday with a big apple pie...





"Meet George Jetson
His boy Elroy..."


----------



## Cootaloot

HTML:
	






DamnationCometh said:


> Some of you guys should chill on the name calling and insults..some of you guys said enough insults already and you made your opinions quite clear. I just find it a tad immature but hey..what ever floats your boat. Its simple..you think the topic is crazy and nuts? Well let it be..dont go int it..why thats such a problem for some of you is beyond me...i just dont carry myself around like that i guess. Just have a bit of respect even if you flat out totally disagree with someone or feel they fell off their rocker. Remember..karma is real and what goes around comes around. Treat people how you would want to be treated even under extreme disagreements...its sad i have to bring this up but ..man..someone had to remind some of you guys.
> 
> The problem i find with people today is that their arrogance and pride has taken over their compassion and humbleness. Pride, arrogance and self-righteousness numbs people up from all of that and is why people are so rude and cruel towards one another...just wanted to share that with you guys even though im sure it'll still ruffle up a few feathers i bet even though i mean no offense to anyone personally.
> 
> Anyways..I dont agree on Terral's advice in running for the hills or caves i should say with a years worth of food. I think that entire idea of is totally uncalled for and here's why. You know..if this entire thing becomes a reality ..there is not much any of us can do to avoid what it will cause on earth. In other words -  there is not much sense in trying to protect your life against something that will probably destroy your life regardless. A cave is not gonna cut it.. you need a highly constructed underground bunker  that is quality built to survive a mega disaster.. a mass extinction level event. If you cant afford one of those bunkers..its a waste of time running for the caves..seriously..all this is doing is putting people into panic mode which imho is not cool.
> 
> Dont get me wrong..i think its good to warn people of things that could happen but be responsible in doing so...i know extinction level events have happened before but they are "very" rare and the chances of this one being one of them is quite slim but who knows..im not too arrogant to sit here and totally rule out the possibility..i just happen to think the possibility is quite slim.  Some of you guys are totally ruling it out all together..you shouldn't do that because it IS possible.
> 
> I guess my point is that with the things happening today around the world and THINGS ARE happening at a much higher rate..these sorts of things start to become more believable.
> 
> This is what i think and i dont mean to turn it into a religious thing but im begining to believe that some of what is prophesized in the bible is starting to happen but then again..i dont know..but i am noticing a quick change in things around the world and its increasing.
> 
> I guess it boils down to that old saying "Time will reveal the truth"



Well most of agree that there could be something out there that can whip us out but what we are saying that elenin is not it....never will it...bc we will never find everything in space so just sit back light up a joint crack open a beer and enjoy life man..that's all we are trying to say..


----------



## Sheldon

daveman said:


> beachfrogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> an interesting development pic from south pole telescope
> 
> We've identified the moon and the location of the Sun, but there is another large planetoid object that is not yet identified. In my opinion, no other planet in our solar system should look this big or this close to Earth.
> 
> Also, I do believe comet Elenin is just a comet. But it was used to have us look the other way (Leo) instead of in the South Pole region. It's the first thing to pass before the dwarf star, and fit's into the Hopi's Prophecy's Blue (comet) and Red (Dwarf Star) Kachina perfectly. But they named the comet ELEnin for a reason. It's a warning signal to all the leaders of the world.
> 
> It's a real a disappointment that the USA's SPT - South Pole Telescope pictures are kept secret from us, and that we have to, instead, use Germany's Neumayer Station III.
> 
> http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n538/brandon_butler1/neumayerT0130.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...that's not a photo taken by a telescope.  You can tell because _there's a fucking building in it._
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...


 So much comedy in this thread


----------



## Gamolon

beachfrogg said:


> an interesting development pic from south pole telescope
> 
> We've identified the moon and the location of the Sun, but there is another large planetoid object that is not yet identified. In my opinion, no other planet in our solar system should look this big or this close to Earth.
> 
> Also, I do believe comet Elenin is just a comet. But it was used to have us look the other way (Leo) instead of in the South Pole region. It's the first thing to pass before the dwarf star, and fit's into the Hopi's Prophecy's Blue (comet) and Red (Dwarf Star) Kachina perfectly. But they named the comet ELEnin for a reason. It's a warning signal to all the leaders of the world.
> 
> It's a real a disappointment that the USA's SPT - South Pole Telescope pictures are kept secret from us, and that we have to, instead, use Germany's Neumayer Station III.
> 
> http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n538/brandon_butler1/neumayerT0130.jpg



Telescope???? You can't even get THAT right.

That's a webcam attached to the communications radom.

Alfred-Wegener-Institut fur Polar- und Meeresforschung (AWI) Neumayer-Station


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Gamolon said:


> beachfrogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> an interesting development pic from south pole telescope
> 
> We've identified the moon and the location of the Sun, but there is another large planetoid object that is not yet identified. In my opinion, no other planet in our solar system should look this big or this close to Earth.
> 
> Also, I do believe comet Elenin is just a comet. But it was used to have us look the other way (Leo) instead of in the South Pole region. It's the first thing to pass before the dwarf star, and fit's into the Hopi's Prophecy's Blue (comet) and Red (Dwarf Star) Kachina perfectly. But they named the comet ELEnin for a reason. It's a warning signal to all the leaders of the world.
> 
> It's a real a disappointment that the USA's SPT - South Pole Telescope pictures are kept secret from us, and that we have to, instead, use Germany's Neumayer Station III.
> 
> http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n538/brandon_butler1/neumayerT0130.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telescope???? You can't even get THAT right.
> 
> That's a webcam attached to the communications radom.
> 
> Alfred-Wegener-Institut fur Polar- und Meeresforschung (AWI) Neumayer-Station
Click to expand...


Actually it is a webcam. I was just viewing different images off it yesterday. ~BH

Alfred-Wegener-Institut fur Polar- und Meeresforschung (AWI) Neumayer-Station


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'm starting to suspect that Terral is a CIA Disinformation Specialist


----------



## BolshevikHunter

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm starting to suspect that Terral is a CIA Disinformation Specialist



This just in! Terrel has retreated to the cavern. ~BH

YouTube - &#x202a;TerralO3&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## BolshevikHunter

The shits getting deep guys. Now Dutch is weighing in.  ~BH

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7YlPSMaa3A&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - &#x202a;7/4/2011 -- TerralO3, Elenin, and the issue over moving into the Ozark caves&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Cootaloot

So like iv said before if this where to happen that terral leading his group right in to a death trap.......but we all know that elenin is a just a dwarf....I mean small comet


----------



## Cootaloot

So like iv said before if this where to happen that terral leading his group right in to a death trap.......but we all know that elenin is a just a dwarf....I mean small comet


----------



## techieny

Gee, I did notice there are about four folks that post here, including the moderator, that can actually spell. To you others, yeah you are fusking idiots!


----------



## Cootaloot

Hey don't make fun of my spelling


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BolshevikHunter said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to suspect that Terral is a CIA Disinformation Specialist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just in! Terrel has retreated to the cavern. ~BH
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;TerralO3's Channel&#x202c;&rlm;
Click to expand...


Somewhere, not in a limestone cavern in the Ozarks, Terral is laughing himself almost to death at how gullible and malleable some people are


----------



## techieny

Cootaloot said:


> Hey don't make fun of my spelling



Sorry, but in the conspiracy thread, I thought the discourse would lead to some level of intelligence.


----------



## Cootaloot

techieny said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey don't make fun of my spelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but in the conspiracy thread, I thought the discourse would lead to some level of intelligence.
Click to expand...


Good point but that is not always the case......look at terral really has some good intellect but still dumb as a rock my spelling may not be the best but I don't care about that...the points I state are clear so why would it matter weather or not im a good speller....


----------



## techieny

Cootaloot said:


> techieny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey don't make fun of my spelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but in the conspiracy thread, I thought the discourse would lead to some level of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point but that is not always the case......look at terral really has some good intellect but still dumb as a rock my spelling may not be the best but I don't care about that...the points I state are clear so why would it matter weather or not im a good speller....
Click to expand...



I enjoy your posts. I didn't mean to offend. I apoligize!


----------



## Cootaloot

techieny said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techieny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but in the conspiracy thread, I thought the discourse would lead to some level of intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point but that is not always the case......look at terral really has some good intellect but still dumb as a rock my spelling may not be the best but I don't care about that...the points I state are clear so why would it matter weather or not im a good speller....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy your posts. I didn't mean to offend. I apoligize!
Click to expand...

I'm not offended.


----------



## Cootaloot

Well back to what left of this topic...I cant believe I'm saying this but for some reason there has been alot of chunoks flying over my house in maryland and I can't find anything online about drills or test flights. Anyone have a clue why because it's getting hard to sleep with them flying over ever 5 mins from 0100 till the time I go to work??


----------



## JackDan

techieny said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techieny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but in the conspiracy thread, I thought the discourse would lead to some level of intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point but that is not always the case......look at terral really has some good intellect but still dumb as a rock my spelling may not be the best but I don't care about that...the points I state are clear so why would it matter weather or not im a good speller....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy your posts. I didn't mean to offend. I apoligize!
Click to expand...


I don't think that your spelling is bad coot it is about mistyping and not proof reading. This is an internet forum and i wouldn't worry about a few misteps on the keyboard.


----------



## slackjawed

Here is one of my favorite quotes from Terral.

*"They laughed at Noah too, right up until it started raining...." *_Terral, USMB 2/6/10_[/SIZE]


need I say more?


----------



## slackjawed

Here is one of my favorite quotes from Terral.

*"They laughed at Noah too, right up until it started raining...." *_Terral, USMB 2/6/10_[/SIZE]


need I say more?


----------



## Cootaloot

I will say are buddy terral has made a name for his self over the Internet you can't search the word elenin without seeing terral croft somewhere in the first ten pages I think he is doing this to get noticed.


----------



## techieny

So many folks feel something is going to happen. I hear it everywhere. That sense that an event is going to occur. Me, I'm not going to a limestone hideout. I'm not runnung from fate, I'm running like  Usain Bolt, only slightly slower!


----------



## BolshevikHunter

I don't know about this Elenin stuff. Comet *Elenin* looks like it's gonna miss the Earth around the 26 or 27th of September. However, *2005 YU55* (which is an asteroid, not a comet) really looks as if it's gonna collide with the Earth on Nov 4th. Not saying it's going to, but it sure looks like it. Check it out for yourself. Click _Asteroid orbits_, Punch in *2005 YU55*, and then click _show orbit_.  ~BH

AstroArts - English page


----------



## Obamerican

BolshevikHunter said:


> I don't know about this Elenin stuff. Comet *Elenin* looks like it's gonna miss the Earth around the 26 or 27th of September. However, *2005 YU55* (which is an asteroid, not a comet) really looks as if it's gonna collide with the Earth on Nov 4th. Not saying it's going to, but it sure looks like it. Check it out for yourself. Click _Asteroid orbits_, Punch in *2005 YU55*, and then click _show orbit_.  ~BH
> 
> AstroArts - English page


Crossing lines like that can be hundreds of thousands of miles from each other in reality.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Obamerican said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about this Elenin stuff. Comet *Elenin* looks like it's gonna miss the Earth around the 26 or 27th of September. However, *2005 YU55* (which is an asteroid, not a comet) really looks as if it's gonna collide with the Earth on Nov 4th. Not saying it's going to, but it sure looks like it. Check it out for yourself. Click _Asteroid orbits_, Punch in *2005 YU55*, and then click _show orbit_.  ~BH
> 
> AstroArts - English page
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing lines like that can be hundreds of thousands of miles from each other in reality.
Click to expand...


I know. That's just very close when compared to Elenin's orbit. I am not a Scientist, I just thought that looked alot closer than Elenin and wondered why your Pal Terral never mention it?  ~BH


----------



## daveman

BolshevikHunter said:


> I don't know about this Elenin stuff. Comet *Elenin* looks like it's gonna miss the Earth around the 26 or 27th of September. However, *2005 YU55* (which is an asteroid, not a comet) really looks as if it's gonna collide with the Earth on Nov 4th. Not saying it's going to, but it sure looks like it. Check it out for yourself. Click _Asteroid orbits_, Punch in *2005 YU55*, and then click _show orbit_.  ~BH
> 
> AstroArts - English page



Asteroid 2005 YU55 to Approach Earth on November 8, 2011
Near-Earth asteroid 2005 YU55 will pass within 0.85 lunar distances from the Earth on November 8, 2011.​It's not going to collide.


----------



## Cootaloot

Also Honda and levy are going to be alot closer...but really I don't care what happenes if anything at all bc to tell you the truth there is not a god dam thing we can do about it and the way things are headed now who cares we are going to end up dead way before anything ever happens anyways if things keep going the way they are.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

daveman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about this Elenin stuff. Comet *Elenin* looks like it's gonna miss the Earth around the 26 or 27th of September. However, *2005 YU55* (which is an asteroid, not a comet) really looks as if it's gonna collide with the Earth on Nov 4th. Not saying it's going to, but it sure looks like it. Check it out for yourself. Click _Asteroid orbits_, Punch in *2005 YU55*, and then click _show orbit_.  ~BH
> 
> AstroArts - English page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asteroid 2005 YU55 to Approach Earth on November 8, 2011
> Near-Earth asteroid 2005 YU55 will pass within 0.85 lunar distances from the Earth on November 8, 2011.​It's not going to collide.
Click to expand...


Ummm, I never said it was gonna fucking collide. I said that it looked like it could alot more than the Elenin orbit, and I wondered why all the fuss about Elenin when this looks much more close to us. In case you fucking missed that. And another thing, you don't know what the fuck it's gonna do, and neither do they. I am not gonna look for a cavern either way. However, It's much closer than Elenin, if you get my point yet.   ~BH


----------



## daveman

BolshevikHunter said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about this Elenin stuff. Comet *Elenin* looks like it's gonna miss the Earth around the 26 or 27th of September. However, *2005 YU55* (which is an asteroid, not a comet) really looks as if it's gonna collide with the Earth on Nov 4th. Not saying it's going to, but it sure looks like it. Check it out for yourself. Click _Asteroid orbits_, Punch in *2005 YU55*, and then click _show orbit_.  ~BH
> 
> AstroArts - English page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asteroid 2005 YU55 to Approach Earth on November 8, 2011
> Near-Earth asteroid 2005 YU55 will pass within 0.85 lunar distances from the Earth on November 8, 2011.​It's not going to collide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm, I never said it was gonna fucking collide. I said that it looked like it could alot more than the Elenin orbit, and I wondered why all the fuss about Elenin when this looks much more close to us. In case you fucking missed that. And another thing, you don't know what the fuck it's gonna do, and neither do they. I am not gonna look for a cavern either way. However, It's much closer than Elenin, if you get my point yet.   ~BH
Click to expand...

Whoopti-shit.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

daveman said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asteroid 2005 YU55 to Approach Earth on November 8, 2011
> Near-Earth asteroid 2005 YU55 will pass within 0.85 lunar distances from the Earth on November 8, 2011.​It's not going to collide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, I never said it was gonna fucking collide. I said that it looked like it could alot more than the Elenin orbit, and I wondered why all the fuss about Elenin when this looks much more close to us. In case you fucking missed that. And another thing, you don't know what the fuck it's gonna do, and neither do they. I am not gonna look for a cavern either way. However, It's much closer than Elenin, if you get my point yet.   ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoopti-shit.
Click to expand...


Wise move. 






 ~BH


----------



## Obamerican

BolshevikHunter said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about this Elenin stuff. Comet *Elenin* looks like it's gonna miss the Earth around the 26 or 27th of September. However, *2005 YU55* (which is an asteroid, not a comet) really looks as if it's gonna collide with the Earth on Nov 4th. Not saying it's going to, but it sure looks like it. Check it out for yourself. Click _Asteroid orbits_, Punch in *2005 YU55*, and then click _show orbit_.  ~BH
> 
> AstroArts - English page
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing lines like that can be hundreds of thousands of miles from each other in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. That's just very close when compared to Elenin's orbit. I am not a Scientist, I just thought that looked alot closer than Elenin and wondered why your Pal Terral never mention it?  ~BH
Click to expand...

Terral is definitely NOT my pal.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Obamerican said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing lines like that can be hundreds of thousands of miles from each other in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. That's just very close when compared to Elenin's orbit. I am not a Scientist, I just thought that looked alot closer than Elenin and wondered why your Pal Terral never mention it?  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terral is definitely NOT my pal.
Click to expand...


I know that my friend. 

 ~BH


----------



## nibirucoming

Nibiru is cloaked. Not impossible guys! We know from certain insiders, such as Bob Dean, that Nibiru is covered with golden cover over the atmosphere. And indeed for such advanced ET it is not a big deal to cloak even a planet. See Steven Hawking's Aliens series the 5th episode. How the Aliens covered their entire sun with some energy gathering cover. And then how made a planetary-size wormhole. That is from Hawking that is  a mainstream scientist!
Nibiru is cloaked and now is inside the Earth's orbit. But still not on the line Sun-Nibiru-Earth (sept 28). I guess it will turn around the Earth EARLIER than that date, because of its strong gravity. The moment its gravity surpasses the current equilibrium of Sun-Earth system, the same moment we will be turned around. A matter of hours to complete a pole shift. No forewarning guys! This and other threads are our warning!


----------



## Douger

I was abducted in the mid seventies and taken to the sun where we roasted marshmallows and drank beer that stayed cold even in millions of degrees of heat.
The ships name was Fourway. It had a picture of the Disney character Goofy on it.
What a trip that was !
Next thing I remember I woke up in a black '73 Dodge van, with Cragar SS rims, in the middle of a baseball field, next to a chick I'd never seen before.


----------



## Meister

nibirucoming said:


> nibiru is cloaked. Not impossible guys! We know from certain insiders, such as bob dean, that nibiru is covered with golden cover over the atmosphere. And indeed for such advanced et it is not a big deal to cloak even a planet. See steven hawking's aliens series the 5th episode. How the aliens covered their entire sun with some energy gathering cover. And then how made a planetary-size wormhole. That is from hawking that is  a mainstream scientist!
> Nibiru is cloaked and now is inside the earth's orbit. But still not on the line sun-nibiru-earth (sept 28). I guess it will turn around the earth earlier than that date, because of its strong gravity. The moment its gravity surpasses the current equilibrium of sun-earth system, the same moment we will be turned around. A matter of hours to complete a pole shift. No forewarning guys! This and other threads are our warning!



*buy silver!!!!*


----------



## Liability

Douger said:


> I was abducted in the mid seventies and taken to the sun where we roasted marshmallows and drank beer that stayed cold even in millions of degrees of heat.
> The ships name was Fourway. It had a picture of the Disney character Goofy on it.
> What a trip that was !
> Next thing I remember I woke up in a black '73 Dodge van, with Cragar SS rims, in the middle of a baseball field, next to a chick I'd never seen before.



Booger actually got the standard *alien-abduction anal probe* job.

In his case, though, sadly, it was a full body search.


----------



## Meister

Liability said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was abducted in the mid seventies and taken to the sun where we roasted marshmallows and drank beer that stayed cold even in millions of degrees of heat.
> The ships name was Fourway. It had a picture of the Disney character Goofy on it.
> What a trip that was !
> Next thing I remember I woke up in a black '73 Dodge van, with Cragar SS rims, in the middle of a baseball field, next to a chick I'd never seen before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booger actually got the standard *alien-abduction anal probe* job.
> 
> In his case, though, sadly, it was a full body search.
Click to expand...


Does that include the standard cavity search, or the enhanced cavity search?


----------



## Liability

Meister said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was abducted in the mid seventies and taken to the sun where we roasted marshmallows and drank beer that stayed cold even in millions of degrees of heat.
> The ships name was Fourway. It had a picture of the Disney character Goofy on it.
> What a trip that was !
> Next thing I remember I woke up in a black '73 Dodge van, with Cragar SS rims, in the middle of a baseball field, next to a chick I'd never seen before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booger actually got the standard *alien-abduction anal probe* job.
> 
> In his case, though, sadly, it was a full body search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that include the standard cavity search, or the enhanced cavity search?
Click to expand...


In Booger's case, for obvious reasons, it's both.  Minimally both. 

Booger kind of defies physics.  He's all asshole, inside and out.


----------



## Douger

These aliens use the same technology they did on the sun beer to keep their women warm on Pluto ( and perhaps the Brown Dwarf)


----------



## Douger

The women are so hot they get them to hug stupid white kids to use as future grass cutters. If they hug too long they're used to pick cotton and play sports.


----------



## roadtoad

When the roll is called up yonder----I'll be there.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

We had a real wicked storm pass through yesterday...but then, it left.


----------



## Cootaloot

Wasn't something going to happen on the 27?? The only thing that I noticed was the amont of beer missing from my cooler was oddly uneven I had 30 cans now I only have one floating in warm water I think the brown dwarf took them all!!


----------



## Meister

I would think that volcanoes, earthquakes, and tides would be creating havoc by this point in time.....We are coming down to 11:59 on the "witching hour".
One thing I have noticed is that the whacko nuts have thinned out....that might be a telling sign that the Earth has been spared once again.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I tried to buy a monthly ticket at the local Metro North Station...but couldn't!


----------



## slinky

I don't think I have link posting privileges, but has anyone checked out the youtube video titled "Nibiru, the ghost behind elenin!  Looks interesting, check it out guys


----------



## Cootaloot

Well they must have good wifi up in that cave bc terral been posting shit on Facebook for the past few days..


----------



## CrusaderFrank

So is it a comet? an asteroid? what?


----------



## Cootaloot

CrusaderFrank said:


> So is it a comet? an asteroid? what?



GHOST!! BOO


----------



## Nate

CrusaderFrank said:


> So is it a comet? an asteroid? what?



Comet;







> Some doomsday theorists have pinned the Nibiru rogue planet hypothesis on the small comet.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists say a planet, known as Nibiru, will swing in from the outskirts of our solar system and collide with Earth and wipe out humanity in 2012. Since no rogue planet has been found in the outer solar system, some people have argued that comet Elenin will be the true culprit in the Nibiru-Earth collision.
> NASA has dismissed the notion that comet Elenin is anything other than a dim, wimpy comet. It poses no threat to Earth, making its closest pass at a distance roughly 100 times farther than the distance from Earth to the moon.
> 
> NASA's identical twin Stereo spacecraft were launched in October 2006. They are offset from one another, one flying ahead of the Earth and the other behind. The name "Stereo" is short for Solar Terrestrial Relations Observatory.
> 
> New photos catch comet Elenin in deep space - Technology & science - Space - Space.com - msnbc.com



Should be a sight to see in October!


----------



## budentree

A brown dwarf is at the smallest 13 times the mass of jupiter. If it was a brown dwarf it would've already caused all kinds of havoc on our solar system. Possibly knocking planets out of orbit. At the least all the outer planets and mars orbit would have been disturbed greatly by it's passing. Plus the fact we would already see it. The author doesn't know what he is talking about.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

But if say the magnetosphere were to collapse for even 10 minutes...


----------



## Meister

This thread has gotten really quiet since the doomsday conspiracy theorists have fled with their tail between their legs.  Kinda like one of Gilda Radner's "Never Mind" skits on SNL.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Meister said:


> This thread has gotten really quiet since the doomsday conspiracy theorists have fled with their tail between their legs.  Kinda like one of Gilda Radner's "Never Mind" skits on SNL.



What's all this fuss about the Presidential erection?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Terral is living in a limestone cave in the Ozarks


----------



## Meister

CrusaderFrank said:


> Terral is living in a limestone cave in the Ozarks



No doubt.  Probably using his cell phone once a day (as to not waste the battery) to find out if there still is life as we know it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Meister said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is living in a limestone cave in the Ozarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt.  Probably using his cell phone once a day (as to not waste the battery) to find out if there still is life as we know it.
Click to expand...


He checks in here as a guest. I just know it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Meister said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is living in a limestone cave in the Ozarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt.  Probably using his cell phone once a day (as to not waste the battery) to find out if there still is life as we know it.
Click to expand...


He probably runs his computer off a bicycle powered generator to check for new youtube videos.


----------



## Cootaloot

CrusaderFrank said:


> Terral is living in a limestone cave in the Ozarks



He is still doing radio shows he post them on Facebook every friday I have him as a friend just to see where he is sending bs to so I can show up and call him out on it...and yet he still don't remove me so I won't find him so really he is just hold up in his grandmas basement not the lime stone caves un less they got super wifi there installed by the army for over seas drone flight


----------



## cootydog

nothing wrong with terrel out of all you fucking judgmental fucking morons he makes the most sence. he is right about something happening and comet elenin is just a distraction from the real danger. Ill be glad when it gets here for one reason, so all you fucks can die


----------



## Rat in the Hat

cootydog said:


> nothing wrong with terrel out of all you fucking judgmental fucking morons he makes the most sence. he is right about something happening and comet elenin is just a distraction from the real danger. Ill be glad when it gets here for one reason, so all you fucks can die


----------



## cootydog

Cootaloot said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is living in a limestone cave in the Ozarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is still doing radio shows he post them on Facebook every friday I have him as a friend just to see where he is sending bs to so I can show up and call him out on it...and yet he still don't remove me so I won't find him so really he is just hold up in his grandmas basement not the lime stone caves un less they got super wifi there installed by the army for over seas drone flight
Click to expand...



 So terral has no life, how do you think that makes you look following him around just to try and call him out. Truth is your most likely too stupid to prove anything. No one seems to be able to prove its out there but let me tell you I have seen more evidence it is than evidence it aint. if your sooooooo fucking smart asshole lets hear your proof


----------



## cootydog

Rat in the Hat said:


> cootydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with terrel out of all you fucking judgmental fucking morons he makes the most sence. he is right about something happening and comet elenin is just a distraction from the real danger. Ill be glad when it gets here for one reason, so all you fucks can die
Click to expand...


liberals. cant live with them cant kill them...yet


----------



## Rat in the Hat

cootydog said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cootydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with terrel out of all you fucking judgmental fucking morons he makes the most sence. he is right about something happening and comet elenin is just a distraction from the real danger. Ill be glad when it gets here for one reason, so all you fucks can die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liberals. cant live with them cant kill them...yet
Click to expand...


----------



## cootydog

Meister said:


> This thread has gotten really quiet since the doomsday conspiracy theorists have fled with their tail between their legs.  Kinda like one of Gilda Radner's "Never Mind" skits on SNL.






for such smart people you all are pretty closed minded and I have yet to see one nay saying skeptic provide anything material half as good as the info terral provided. yep its easy for all yall to set and call him names for being interested in something your minds are to closed to even think about.   Newton was considered a terrel of sorts in his day and look at what we think of him now. Until one of you puts up some proof that shit aint getting bad and something aint causing it...just shut up


----------



## Rat in the Hat

cootydog said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gotten really quiet since the doomsday conspiracy theorists have fled with their tail between their legs.  Kinda like one of Gilda Radner's "Never Mind" skits on SNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for such smart people you all are pretty closed minded and I have yet to see one nay saying skeptic provide anything material half as good as the info terral provided. yep its easy for all yall to set and call him names for being interested in something your minds are to closed to even think about.   Newton was considered a terrel of sorts in his day and look at what we think of him now. Until one of you puts up some proof that shit aint getting bad and something aint causing it...just shut up
Click to expand...


----------



## cootydog

all you ass holes are whats going to be going through my mind and laughter out my mouth as the world as we know it changes either from an economic crash on the USA to some comet or some damn thing 
half of you think there is a God YOu believe in something youve never had proof of yet all you can do is make fun of this. God damn douche bags all of you. I will remember you as we all die together



Hello, I know theres someone out there who can understand

And whos feeling the same way as me

Im twenty-four and Ive got everything to live for

But I know now that it wasn't meant to be

 Cause all has been lost and all has been won

And theres nothing left for us to save

But now I know that I dont want to be alone today

So if you find that you've been feeling just the same

Call me now its allright

Its just the end of the world

You need a friend in the world

cause you cant hide

So call and I'll get right back

If your intentions are pure

Im seeking a friend for the end of the world

 I've got a photograph, Ill send it off today

And you will see that I am perfectly sane

 Not for a lifetime or forever and a day

cause we know now that just wont be the case



Call me now its allright

Its just the end of the world

You need a friend in the world

cause you cant hide

So call and I'll get right back

If your intentions are pure

Im seeking a friend for the end of the world

There will be no commitment and no confessions

and no little secrets to keep

No little children or houses with roses

Just the end of the world and me

 Cause all has been gone and all has been done

and theres nothing left for us to say

we've thrown it all away

And we can share in every moment as it breaks


Call me now its allright

Its just the end of the world

You need a friend in the world
 cause you cant hide

So call and I'll get right back

If your intentions are pure

Im seeking a friend for the end of the world

So call me now its allright

Its just the end of the world

You need a friend in the world

cause you cant hide

So call and I'll get right back

If your intentions are pure

Im seeking a friend for the end of the world


----------



## cootydog

Rat in the Hat said:


> cootydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gotten really quiet since the doomsday conspiracy theorists have fled with their tail between their legs.  Kinda like one of Gilda Radner's "Never Mind" skits on SNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for such smart people you all are pretty closed minded and I have yet to see one nay saying skeptic provide anything material half as good as the info terral provided. yep its easy for all yall to set and call him names for being interested in something your minds are to closed to even think about.   Newton was considered a terrel of sorts in his day and look at what we think of him now. Until one of you puts up some proof that shit aint getting bad and something aint causing it...just shut up
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




women only make up the weakest half of humanity. Take a man remove all accountability and reason, then you have a woman


----------



## Meister

cootydog said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gotten really quiet since the doomsday conspiracy theorists have fled with their tail between their legs.  Kinda like one of Gilda Radner's "Never Mind" skits on SNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for such smart people you all are pretty closed minded and I have yet to see one nay saying skeptic provide anything material half as good as the info terral provided. yep its easy for all yall to set and call him names for being interested in something your minds are to closed to even think about.   Newton was considered a terrel of sorts in his day and look at what we think of him now. Until one of you puts up some proof that shit aint getting bad and something aint causing it...just shut up
Click to expand...


Everything shows that there is no brown dwarf.  If there was tides would be playing havoc with us by this time. Massive earthquakes would be a dailey occurance, there would be planets with their orbits all screwed up...none of it has been happening.  Also, I don't see anything out of the ordinary with my telescope, but I am looking forward to the comet coming up this fall.  Suppose to be no closer that 100x's further away than the moon....so what I have to say to you young man is:
Your so fucking smart, asshole....why don't you give some fucking facts to back up your pathetic drivel?  
There are none.....a good yarn is not fact.  I will be waiting to hear back from you with your "facts".


----------



## Meister

cootydog said:


> all you ass holes are whats going to be going through my mind and laughter out my mouth as the world as we know it changes either from an economic crash on the USA to some comet or some damn thing
> half of you think there is a God YOu believe in something youve never had proof of yet all you can do is make fun of this. God damn douche bags all of you. I will remember you as we all die together
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I know theres someone out there who can understand
> 
> And whos feeling the same way as me
> 
> Im twenty-four and Ive got everything to live for
> 
> But I know now that it wasn't meant to be
> 
> Cause all has been lost and all has been won
> 
> And theres nothing left for us to save
> 
> But now I know that I dont want to be alone today
> 
> So if you find that you've been feeling just the same
> 
> Call me now its allright
> 
> Its just the end of the world
> 
> You need a friend in the world
> 
> cause you cant hide
> 
> So call and I'll get right back
> 
> If your intentions are pure
> 
> Im seeking a friend for the end of the world
> 
> I've got a photograph, Ill send it off today
> 
> And you will see that I am perfectly sane
> 
> Not for a lifetime or forever and a day
> 
> cause we know now that just wont be the case
> 
> 
> 
> Call me now its allright
> 
> Its just the end of the world
> 
> You need a friend in the world
> 
> cause you cant hide
> 
> So call and I'll get right back
> 
> If your intentions are pure
> 
> Im seeking a friend for the end of the world
> 
> There will be no commitment and no confessions
> 
> and no little secrets to keep
> 
> No little children or houses with roses
> 
> Just the end of the world and me
> 
> Cause all has been gone and all has been done
> 
> and theres nothing left for us to say
> 
> we've thrown it all away
> 
> And we can share in every moment as it breaks
> 
> 
> Call me now its allright
> 
> Its just the end of the world
> 
> You need a friend in the world
> cause you cant hide
> 
> So call and I'll get right back
> 
> If your intentions are pure
> 
> Im seeking a friend for the end of the world
> 
> So call me now its allright
> 
> Its just the end of the world
> 
> You need a friend in the world
> 
> cause you cant hide
> 
> So call and I'll get right back
> 
> If your intentions are pure
> 
> Im seeking a friend for the end of the world



I apologize.....I didn't know you needed meds.  Mom always told me not to make fun of the weak and mentally challenged.  So, Bless Your Heart.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Well, I'm not SAYING that Nibiru is the Death Star, hidden by a Romulan cloaking device, and manned by the Borg, but since NASA has not commented on this possibility, it needs to be looked into.

Someone should make a YouTube video about it.

Have at it, cooty.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

cootydog said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cootydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> for such smart people you all are pretty closed minded and I have yet to see one nay saying skeptic provide anything material half as good as the info terral provided. yep its easy for all yall to set and call him names for being interested in something your minds are to closed to even think about.   Newton was considered a terrel of sorts in his day and look at what we think of him now. Until one of you puts up some proof that shit aint getting bad and something aint causing it...just shut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women only make up the weakest half of humanity. Take a man remove all accountability and reason, then you have a woman
Click to expand...


Take a man remove all accountability and reason, then you have a Liberal


----------



## Cootaloot

cootydog said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is living in a limestone cave in the Ozarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is still doing radio shows he post them on Facebook every friday I have him as a friend just to see where he is sending bs to so I can show up and call him out on it...and yet he still don't remove me so I won't find him so really he is just hold up in his grandmas basement not the lime stone caves un less they got super wifi there installed by the army for over seas drone flight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So terral has no life, how do you think that makes you look following him around just to try and call him out. Truth is your most likely too stupid to prove anything. No one seems to be able to prove its out there but let me tell you I have seen more evidence it is than evidence it aint. if your sooooooo fucking smart asshole lets hear your proof
Click to expand...

Well let me see fuck head I have already said what I needed to say on this subject 4 months ago now here you come acting all Billy badass but what I got to ask you did you mother not love you or is it just that time of the month for you...seems like you got a little pms going on there...so just piss off your to late for this theard and if you think terral makes more sense the me well then you need to get your fucking head checked.


----------



## beachfrogg

Meister said:


> cootydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gotten really quiet since the doomsday conspiracy theorists have fled with their tail between their legs.  Kinda like one of Gilda Radner's "Never Mind" skits on SNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for such smart people you all are pretty closed minded and I have yet to see one nay saying skeptic provide anything material half as good as the info terral provided. yep its easy for all yall to set and call him names for being interested in something your minds are to closed to even think about.   Newton was considered a terrel of sorts in his day and look at what we think of him now. Until one of you puts up some proof that shit aint getting bad and something aint causing it...just shut up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything shows that there is no brown dwarf.  If there was tides would be playing havoc with us by this time. Massive earthquakes would be a dailey occurance, there would be planets with their orbits all screwed up...none of it has been happening.  Also, I don't see anything out of the ordinary with my telescope, but I am looking forward to the comet coming up this fall.  Suppose to be no closer that 100x's further away than the moon....so what I have to say to you young man is:
> Your so fucking smart, asshole....why don't you give some fucking facts to back up your pathetic drivel?
> There are none.....a good yarn is not fact.  I will be waiting to hear back from you with your "facts".
Click to expand...


I really did not think anyone even looked here anymore 
Well just so you know I do come here but there has been little or no interest to look at or comment on so I think like other people I just go no need to comment on any post really 
Ok here for anyone who is interested
Ideas where to look some think around in the sky here
http://jimmyprophet.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/elenin-and-nibirulocation-9-aug-2011.jpg
In another item I read I think they said the coordinates are  9 47 57.3 13 16 44  WIKISKY.ORG  have a look on IRAS
Some interesting reading
Planet X, Nibiro, Elenin, Hercolubus, Tyche or Wormwood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znr1Mk1wDvE&feature=related]Secret Nibiru/Elenin PDF in full Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]

I think there are very interesting views here that I think can help to connect the dots
On RTV some hints on what is coming  
RT News - Latest On ELEnin Missing Data - YouTube! 
Interesting perspective also 
Mindblowing What Nasa & Esa Do Not Want You To Know 2011 2Hrs39min HD1080p [Watch FullScreen] - YouTube

just keeping an open mind


----------



## Meister

beachfrogg said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cootydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> for such smart people you all are pretty closed minded and I have yet to see one nay saying skeptic provide anything material half as good as the info terral provided. yep its easy for all yall to set and call him names for being interested in something your minds are to closed to even think about.   Newton was considered a terrel of sorts in his day and look at what we think of him now. Until one of you puts up some proof that shit aint getting bad and something aint causing it...just shut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything shows that there is no brown dwarf.  If there was tides would be playing havoc with us by this time. Massive earthquakes would be a dailey occurance, there would be planets with their orbits all screwed up...none of it has been happening.  Also, I don't see anything out of the ordinary with my telescope, but I am looking forward to the comet coming up this fall.  Suppose to be no closer that 100x's further away than the moon....so what I have to say to you young man is:
> Your so fucking smart, asshole....why don't you give some fucking facts to back up your pathetic drivel?
> There are none.....a good yarn is not fact.  I will be waiting to hear back from you with your "facts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really did not think anyone even looked here anymore
> Well just so you know I do come here but there has been little or no interest to look at or comment on so I think like other people I just go no need to comment on any post really
> Ok here for anyone who is interested
> Ideas where to look some think around in the sky here
> http://jimmyprophet.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/elenin-and-nibirulocation-9-aug-2011.jpg
> In another item I read I think they said the coordinates are  9 47 57.3 13 16 44  WIKISKY.ORG  have a look on IRAS
> Some interesting reading
> Planet X, Nibiro, Elenin, Hercolubus, Tyche or Wormwood
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znr1Mk1wDvE&feature=related]Secret Nibiru/Elenin PDF in full Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> I think there are very interesting views here that I think can help to connect the dots
> On RTV some hints on what is coming
> RT News - Latest On ELEnin Missing Data - YouTube!
> Interesting perspective also
> Mindblowing What Nasa & Esa Do Not Want You To Know 2011 2Hrs39min HD1080p [Watch FullScreen] - YouTube
> 
> just keeping an open mind
Click to expand...


I see....well you changed my mind.  Yes we're all going to die.


----------



## Cootaloot

Ok well I will say being in a power plant when a earthquake hits is not the funniest thing in the world but I will say that seeing the floor look like waves was prety cool I'm shocked none of the nuts are trying to say see we told you so on here...but it's not like it hasn't happen before but I geuss the dwarf star came in 1886 too right??


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Cootaloot said:


> Ok well I will say being in a power plant when a earthquake hits is not the funniest thing in the world but I will say that seeing the floor look like waves was prety cool I'm shocked none of the nuts are trying to say see we told you so on here...but it's not like it hasn't happen before but I geuss the dwarf star came in 1886 too right??



Don't worry. As soon as word reaches Terral in his limestone cave, he'll be on here chirping about how he "told us".


----------



## Toro

I kind of miss Terral.


----------



## Liability

beachfrogg said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cootydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> for such smart people you all are pretty closed minded and I have yet to see one nay saying skeptic provide anything material half as good as the info terral provided. yep its easy for all yall to set and call him names for being interested in something your minds are to closed to even think about.   Newton was considered a terrel of sorts in his day and look at what we think of him now. Until one of you puts up some proof that shit aint getting bad and something aint causing it...just shut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything shows that there is no brown dwarf.  If there was tides would be playing havoc with us by this time. Massive earthquakes would be a dailey occurance, there would be planets with their orbits all screwed up...none of it has been happening.  Also, I don't see anything out of the ordinary with my telescope, but I am looking forward to the comet coming up this fall.  Suppose to be no closer that 100x's further away than the moon....so what I have to say to you young man is:
> Your so fucking smart, asshole....why don't you give some fucking facts to back up your pathetic drivel?
> There are none.....a good yarn is not fact.  I will be waiting to hear back from you with your "facts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really did not think anyone even looked here anymore
> Well just so you know I do come here but there has been little or no interest to look at or comment on so I think like other people I just go no need to comment on any post really
> Ok here for anyone who is interested
> Ideas where to look some think around in the sky here
> http://jimmyprophet.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/elenin-and-nibirulocation-9-aug-2011.jpg
> In another item I read I think they said the coordinates are  9 47 57.3 13 16 44  WIKISKY.ORG  have a look on IRAS
> Some interesting reading
> Planet X, Nibiro, Elenin, Hercolubus, Tyche or Wormwood
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znr1Mk1wDvE&feature=related]Secret Nibiru/Elenin PDF in full Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> I think there are very interesting views here that I think can help to connect the dots
> On RTV some hints on what is coming
> RT News - Latest On ELEnin Missing Data - YouTube!
> Interesting perspective also
> Mindblowing What Nasa & Esa Do Not Want You To Know 2011 2Hrs39min HD1080p [Watch FullScreen] - YouTube
> 
> *just keeping an open mind*
Click to expand...


beachfrogg/Terral?

Your mind is so "open," your brains fell out of your head.


----------



## yidnar

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> A Brown Dwarf with 2.5 larger mass than Jupiter and multiple orbiting moons (pic) is right now (2/11) exactly between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars on an inbound trajectory from south of the ecliptic plane from the Leo Constellation heading for a tight turn around the sun on Mercury's orbit line.
> 
> Great Demonstration
> 
> ssd.jpl.nasa.gov
> 
> Click on the link and click the arrows back and forth and watch Elenin/Planet X/Nibiru (more facts) entering the innermost parts of our solar system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 4th, 2011 marks the day that the *brown dwarf *(info)  breaks through the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere to begin  influencing the earth into convulsions and severe spasms. Earthquake  and volcanic activity will escalate from this time forward and increase  like birthpangs where the earth groans and the oceans slosh tidal waves  too and fro.
> 
> March 15, 2011 is the first of three conjunctions where the earth is  caught in the gravitational gradient lines-or the trough-that binds the  sun and brown dwarf together. The sun will be pulling one way and the  brown dwarf the other way and the predicted pole shift event will take  place. The interesting thing about this particular day is that Saturn,  the brown dwarf, the Earth and the Sun and Mars and Jupiter and Uranus  are all in alignment. The astronomy people and the media should be talking about this alignment, because rarely do seven planetary and solar bodies line up in a straight line like we see on March 15, 2011.
> 
> This gravity trough is going to be the mother of  all where the planets are lined up for a game of Tug of War. The earth will be susceptible to the brown dwarf's magnetism and flip over to match the giant's polarity like a smaller magnet flips in space for a larger one . This is the  reason why so many people are giving out warnings concerning the  conjunction and pole shift on March 15, 2011. The magnetic poles are not shifting on their own at some near future time. They are being influenced and shifted gradually by the approach of Nibiru/Planet X. The Govt knows (FEMA preparing = US Govt Bunker Map) all of this and keeps people in the dark, because there is only so many spaces in their underground bunkers. The brown dwarf crosses  the Mars orbit on June 30, 2011. Keep your eye on the earth and sun  distances as we continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee  position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location.  About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus  orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the  magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun  at 44.73 million miles. This right here is the reason that the *Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters* (What Really Happened)  and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan  and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years  to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt  politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in  underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for  themselves.
> 
> September 25, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the  second conjunction with the sun, brown dwarf, Mercury, Saturn, the Sun  and Uranus in line for another Tug of War. The sun, brown dwarf, Mercury  and Saturn are pulling the earth towards the sun in an event that will  bring the earth nearer to the sun than at any time in the last 3600  years. There are 14 days between the brown dwarf reaching perigee  position and this conjunction with the earth and sun being equidistant  to the dwarf on the 7th day. Look down in the lower left hand corner of  the Sept. 25 diagram to see the brown dwarf is now nearer the earth than  the sun at only 38 million miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2 is the day that the brown dwarf crosses Venus' orbit again to  begin trekking in the direction of earth. Our planet is still being  pulled towards the sun, but by this time we are also being pulled  forward into the massive gravity well. Two weeks go by and the brown  dwarf crossed the earth orbit line to pass directly in front of our  planet at just 22.3 million miles away, which is the nearest point in  our encounter. The brown dwarf crosses the Mars orbit line on November  14, 2011 on way to the third conjunction on November 22 where the earth  passes directly between the two once again like on March 15.
> 
> 
> 
> *Timeline:*
> 
> *Feb 11*      Nibiru between Jupiter and Mars orbits. *2.66 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *March 4*     Nibiru breaks through solar ecliptic plane to enter northern hemisphere. *2.26 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *March 15*   Saturn, Nibiru, Earth, Sun, Mars, Jupiter and Uranus are in alignment creating gravity trough
> and pole shift event. First Conjunction. *2.09 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *June 30*      Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *1.77 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Aug 3*         Nibiru crosses Earth orbit and Earth reaches Nibiru perigee position. *1.48 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Aug 18 *       Nibiru crosses Venus orbit. *1.24 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Sept 11*        Nibiru reaches perigee position at Mercury orbit. *.70 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Sept 25*        Nibiru equidistant from Sun and Earth. Second Conjunction. *.40 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Oct 2*           Nibiru at Venus orbit. *.316 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Oct 17*          Nibiru at Earth orbit and nearest position. .*24 AU from Earth* @ *22.3 million miles*.
> 
> *Nov 14  *        Nibiru crosses Mars orbit. *.47 AU from Earth*.
> 
> *Nov 22 *          Nibiru, Earth and Sun alignment for third and final conjunction. *.57 AU from Earth*.
> 
> Nibiru will finally be farther from the Earth than the Sun on March 1, 2012 marking 165 days from Sept. 18, 2011 that Nibiru was nearer our planet than the Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Earth Change and Pole Shift Explained
> 
> Last Timester Event Timeline
> 
> Background Info
> 
> Surviving Nibiru
> 
> Buy Survival Silver
> 
> Secret Govt Meeting
> 
> 15 Symptoms Of Nibiru
> 
> Martial Law
> 
> What Happened On 9/11
> 
> My experts123.com posting
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

 yeah and cow farts are heating up the environment !! I'd bet a dollar to your nickle that this guy is a libb!!


----------



## BluesMistress

Where the Hell is Terral?? I miss him with all of his wild crazy ideas and theories. 

Earthquakes, the invisible brown dwarf, pole shifts......marshal law......

That's good stuff for a conspiracy therory thread.............

             Terral, Where are you??? 
             I Have Questions???
Please come back


----------



## beachfrogg

Marshall Masters gives his insight into Elenin and Planet X
He goes into a bit of detail on the information surrounding them

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oioVNsVfYjI&feature=player_embedded]Comet Elenin Forecast for 9/2011 to 1/2012 and the Hopi Blue Star Kachina - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

So NASA can find a brown dwarf star with a surface temperature of 80 degrees F, 40 light years away, but nobody can see one inside our solar system? 

NASA spots chilled-out stars cooler than the human body | Technology News Blog - Yahoo! News



> NASA has known of these celestial bodies  called brown Y dwarf stars  for a great long time. But now, a satellite has spotted a particularly chill Y dwarf that holds the new record for the coolest star at just 80 degree Fahrenheit.


----------



## daveman

Rat in the Hat said:


> So NASA can find a brown dwarf star with a surface temperature of 80 degrees F, 40 light years away, but nobody can see one inside our solar system?
> 
> NASA spots chilled-out stars cooler than the human body | Technology News Blog - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASA has known of these celestial bodies  called brown Y dwarf stars  for a great long time. But now, a satellite has spotted a particularly chill Y dwarf that holds the new record for the coolest star at just 80 degree Fahrenheit.
Click to expand...


Well, duh.  Not when it's cloaked.


----------



## techieny

BluesMistress said:


> Where the Hell is Terral?? I miss him with all of his wild crazy ideas and theories.
> 
> Earthquakes, the invisible brown dwarf, pole shifts......marshal law......
> 
> That's good stuff for a conspiracy therory thread.............
> 
> Terral, Where are you???
> I Have Questions???
> Please come back



he is in a galaxy far far away...


----------



## Flagwavrusa

BluesMistress said:


> Where the Hell is Terral?? I miss him with all of his wild crazy ideas and theories.
> 
> Earthquakes, the invisible brown dwarf, pole shifts......marshal law......
> 
> That's good stuff for a conspiracy therory thread.............
> 
> Terral, Where are you???
> I Have Questions???
> Please come back



Your amatuerush attempt to lure Terral into posting an Internet signal so you can triangulate his position is laughable, and has been duly noted.


----------



## Meister

BluesMistress said:


> Where the Hell is Terral?? I miss him with all of his wild crazy ideas and theories.
> 
> Earthquakes, the invisible brown dwarf, pole shifts......marshal law......
> 
> That's good stuff for a conspiracy therory thread.............
> 
> Terral, Where are you???
> I Have Questions???
> Please come back



Terrel is using his Cloaking 2.4 version device.


----------



## JackDan

Flagwavrusa said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the Hell is Terral?? I miss him with all of his wild crazy ideas and theories.
> 
> Earthquakes, the invisible brown dwarf, pole shifts......marshal law......
> 
> That's good stuff for a conspiracy therory thread.............
> 
> Terral, Where are you???
> I Have Questions???
> Please come back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your amatuerush attempt to lure Terral into posting an Internet signal so you can triangulate his position is laughable, and has been duly noted.
Click to expand...


great post.

-Dan


----------



## techieny

recent photo of Terral. He is on the far right...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral's OP said:
			
		

> October 2 is the day that the brown dwarf crosses Venus' orbit again to begin trekking in the direction of earth. Our planet is still being pulled towards the sun, but by this time we are also being pulled forward into the massive gravity well.



Less than one month to go before the evil, cloaked, invisible brown dwarf sucks us into oblivion. Better run out and buy all the *SILVER* you can to avert this, or our species will be obliterated from the universe.


----------



## Cre3p

Hey all

i've been following your discussion for quite some time and have long found very strong points on both(all) sides 

I am curious too and i have tried capturing the so-called comet that is now close to us.

Among family and work obligations i've been using my absolute amateur setup and experience to capture the comet on the coordinates given by Harvard university for C/2010 X1 aka Elenin. I heard official announcement that the object was not viewable from N. Hemisphere.. I also heard that it broke into pieces some days ago.. then why did i record it again yesterday?

the result of my attempt was something less than awful but i have never seen anyone using his "experience" and advanced equipment to turn to the coordinates the ephemeris points us to. The sky is a very big place for all the astronomers it seems..
So since this object is passing by soon, i am sharing the data i have (so far) and have been uploading them in my channel in yt even if they're not professional.

I explain in the description of the video but mostly in videos of early August why what you see looks awful like this. 
The first videos are uploaded in Y800 raw format (B/W but with color info) and exist in rapidshare as an attempt to share the original feeds with professional astronomers who would spend a minute more to try to gain a descent result.

This is the latest (04/09/2011)video where i tried a color codec which turned out crappy for some reason. /watch?v=nZXfydNLEUw
Yet i see something different than a comet. 

you can follow the previous uploads which are all from August and within the two months i definitely see that "it" is coming closer. 

and it did not break into pieces 

I uploaded the first videos in an amateur astronomical society and i only mentioned that to my amateur eye and equipment this does NOT read like a comet and i almost got banned for implying ^^ yet alone, only a few "scientists" downloaded the files.

Here i can express my view on what i see i hope "freely"

This is definitely some round spherical object that to the naked eye and ccd gives out red-yellow-green colors. At least THAT I've captured!
Through the eyepiece it's easier to see that this is not an out of focus star but something spherical, moon, planet or a very (!) spherical comet and the coma is invisible to my equipment. my equipment combination gives a very narrow field of view and this is why (as well as the relatively short exposures) there are no other stars in view when imaging.

I should mention here that i move a 14" telescope in and out of position (when life permits) and i start alignment patiently staring at Arcturus trying to catch the first glimpse of light, then move to Vega, try desperately to see this one appear too, (all this happens 30-40 minutes after sun sets) and then if everything succeeds i have about 20 minutes (40 in August) to observe the comet. Within that time i try to distinguish what i see and in great speed drop the ccd on the telescope and make configurations/adjustments/focus before the object is straight horizontally. As it always turns out to be. It's a race with time to record the btch!

so many things can and go wrong, i will not elaborate (further) please see description here /watch?v=1_qweCHZfmU which explains equipment and reasons for this crappy result 

please don't start too .. 

notes : 

a)I am not faking this, i have no reason to do so and even if i was i would have copied-pasted the text.. my fingers are so swollen !! 

b) i have not added a focal reducer or another barlow for the september video. The difference in object size is ACTUAL ! ! this is my telescope's full force.

c) changes in colours could be halo effect from the horizon. It is the lowest place in the horizon i've ever observed

d) Not a star because in full scope a star remains a star! this object is here, close !

e)thought it could be Asteroid Juno because one day it came close, but i've been following this object from harvard .kml file everyday and it's where Harvard says it's supposed to be. So for me, all thought of any other object is gone! 

Sorry for braking the url rule. i am not a spammer so i guess it should be ok.
if someone could make them hyperlinks i'd surely appreciate it.  

Hope you guys enjoyed this

Hope it's all a big hoax 
b safe


----------



## DiamondDave

daveman said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So NASA can find a brown dwarf star with a surface temperature of 80 degrees F, 40 light years away, but nobody can see one inside our solar system?
> 
> NASA spots chilled-out stars cooler than the human body | Technology News Blog - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASA has known of these celestial bodies  called brown Y dwarf stars  for a great long time. But now, a satellite has spotted a particularly chill Y dwarf that holds the new record for the coolest star at just 80 degree Fahrenheit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, duh.  Not when it's cloaked.
Click to expand...


Damn Klingons and their damn cloaking devices


----------



## techieny

Cre3p said:


> Hey all
> 
> i've been following your discussion for quite some time and have long found very strong points on both(all) sides
> 
> I am curious too and i have tried capturing the so-called comet that is now close to us.
> 
> Among family and work obligations i've been using my absolute amateur setup and experience to capture the comet on the coordinates given by Harvard university for C/2010 X1 aka Elenin. I heard official announcement that the object was not viewable from N. Hemisphere.. I also heard that it broke into pieces some days ago.. then why did i record it again yesterday?
> 
> the result of my attempt was something less than awful but i have never seen anyone using his "experience" and advanced equipment to turn to the coordinates the ephemeris points us to. The sky is a very big place for all the astronomers it seems..
> So since this object is passing by soon, i am sharing the data i have (so far) and have been uploading them in my channel in yt even if they're not professional.
> 
> I explain in the description of the video but mostly in videos of early August why what you see looks awful like this.
> The first videos are uploaded in Y800 raw format (B/W but with color info) and exist in rapidshare as an attempt to share the original feeds with professional astronomers who would spend a minute more to try to gain a descent result.
> 
> This is the latest (04/09/2011)video where i tried a color codec which turned out crappy for some reason. /watch?v=nZXfydNLEUw
> Yet i see something different than a comet.
> 
> you can follow the previous uploads which are all from August and within the two months i definitely see that "it" is coming closer.
> 
> and it did not break into pieces
> 
> I uploaded the first videos in an amateur astronomical society and i only mentioned that to my amateur eye and equipment this does NOT read like a comet and i almost got banned for implying ^^ yet alone, only a few "scientists" downloaded the files.
> 
> Here i can express my view on what i see i hope "freely"
> 
> This is definitely some round spherical object that to the naked eye and ccd gives out red-yellow-green colors. At least THAT I've captured!
> Through the eyepiece it's easier to see that this is not an out of focus star but something spherical, moon, planet or a very (!) spherical comet and the coma is invisible to my equipment. my equipment combination gives a very narrow field of view and this is why (as well as the relatively short exposures) there are no other stars in view when imaging.
> 
> I should mention here that i move a 14" telescope in and out of position (when life permits) and i start alignment patiently staring at Arcturus trying to catch the first glimpse of light, then move to Vega, try desperately to see this one appear too, (all this happens 30-40 minutes after sun sets) and then if everything succeeds i have about 20 minutes (40 in August) to observe the comet. Within that time i try to distinguish what i see and in great speed drop the ccd on the telescope and make configurations/adjustments/focus before the object is straight horizontally. As it always turns out to be. It's a race with time to record the btch!
> 
> so many things can and go wrong, i will not elaborate (further) please see description here /watch?v=1_qweCHZfmU which explains equipment and reasons for this crappy result
> 
> please don't start too ..
> 
> notes :
> 
> a)I am not faking this, i have no reason to do so and even if i was i would have copied-pasted the text.. my fingers are so swollen !!
> 
> b) i have not added a focal reducer or another barlow for the september video. The difference in object size is ACTUAL ! ! this is my telescope's full force.
> 
> c) changes in colours could be halo effect from the horizon. It is the lowest place in the horizon i've ever observed
> 
> d) Not a star because in full scope a star remains a star! this object is here, close !
> 
> e)thought it could be Asteroid Juno because one day it came close, but i've been following this object from harvard .kml file everyday and it's where Harvard says it's supposed to be. So for me, all thought of any other object is gone!
> 
> Sorry for braking the url rule. i am not a spammer so i guess it should be ok.
> if someone could make them hyperlinks i'd surely appreciate it.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoyed this
> 
> Hope it's all a big hoax
> b safe



YIKES


----------



## beachfrogg

September 11 2011 Comet Elenin - YouTube
blue star kachina?


----------



## Meister

beachfrogg said:


> September 11 2011 Comet Elenin - YouTube
> blue star kachina?



buy silver.


----------



## techieny

beachfrogg said:


> September 11 2011 Comet Elenin - YouTube
> blue star kachina?



There are psychotropic drugs that may help you. PLEASE talk to a professional!


----------



## Cootaloot

So the comet blew up dam I was really wanted to see it up close oh well


----------



## Meister

Shouldn't the world as we know it have been ripped apart by this time of the month?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Cootaloot said:


> So the comet blew up dam I was really wanted to see it up close oh well



Ha! That's what they want you to think. It engaged its cloaking devise


----------



## Terral

Hi guys:



CrusaderFrank said:


> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the comet blew up dam I was really wanted to see it up close oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! That's what they want you to think. It engaged its cloaking devise
Click to expand...

You guys are still bumping this topic???? :0) ELEnin is about to pass directly between the Sun and Earth on *9/27* very early in the morning Eastern Time. Join our ELEnin Research discussions using the Paltalk links below. I have done about three dozen radio shows on this ELEnin topic. 

MrCometWatch is doing some great work in tracking ELE using the Stereo A 

MrCometwatch's Channel - YouTube

I have uploaded a lot of Christian and ELE videos with a good 911Truth video in there too if anybody is interested..

My Youtube Channel

Take care,

Terral

*XXXXXXXX*

Research Link List: *XXXXXXXXXX*[/URL]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the comet blew up dam I was really wanted to see it up close oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! That's what they want you to think. It engaged its cloaking devise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are still bumping this topic???? :0) ELEnin is about to pass directly between the Sun and Earth on *9/27* very early in the morning Eastern Time. Join our ELEnin Research discussions using the Paltalk links below. I have done about three dozen radio shows on this ELEnin topic.
> 
> MrCometWatch is doing some great work in tracking ELE using the Stereo A
> 
> MrCometwatch's Channel - YouTube
> 
> I have uploaded a lot of Christian and ELE videos with a good 911Truth video in there too if anybody is interested..
> 
> My Youtube Channel
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Download Paltalk Messenger: Cam to Cam Video Chat for Free | Paltalk
> 
> Terral's Dwarf Star Research Room: *XXXXXXXXX*
> 
> Research Link List:*XXXXXXX*]
Click to expand...


So does that mean we're all going to die on Tuesday???

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gXGRCI4tBY]The end is near!! We are all gonna die! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the comet blew up dam I was really wanted to see it up close oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! That's what they want you to think. It engaged its cloaking devise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are still bumping this topic???? :0) ELEnin is about to pass directly between the Sun and Earth on *9/27* very early in the morning Eastern Time. Join our ELEnin Research discussions using the Paltalk links below. I have done about three dozen radio shows on this ELEnin topic.
> 
> MrCometWatch is doing some great work in tracking ELE using the Stereo A
> 
> MrCometwatch's Channel - YouTube
> 
> 
> I have uploaded a lot of Christian and ELE videos with a good 911Truth video in there too if anybody is interested..
> 
> My Youtube Channel
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Download Paltalk Messenger: Cam to Cam Video Chat for Free | Paltalk
> 
> Terral's Dwarf Star Research Room:*XXXXXXXX*
> 
> Research Link List: *2012 Forum &bull; ELE Dwarf Star Research Link List[/URL*http://2012forum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=24176&p=393163#p393163]
Click to expand...



I just watched your YouTube entitled "ELE Radio Show Tonite 6PM ET/5PM CT" and I have a few questions and a suggestion.

Q#1) Why is Elenin only going to affect the United States when it passes between the Earth & Sun on the 27th?

Q#2) Is your need for money for your internet connection the reason you haven't been visiting here as much in the last few weeks?

Q#3) Guessing from the sound of your voice, I would say you are in your mid to late 20's. Am I correct?

S#1) I would recommend that you write out a script before recording these videos. You would have more impact without the pauses, and "umm" noises breaking up your narrative.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hi, Terral.

I watched a few more of your videos, and again I would suggest you write out your scripts, and rehearse them a few times. The "umm' and "uh" sounds and the pauses break up what could be really good presentations. You also tend to repeat the same phrases a little too often.

Just trying to help.

The Rat


----------



## Rat in the Hat

By the way, is the person in the "High For Words" video a "real" woman?


----------



## Meister

Why would Terral come out of his cave so close to the end?


----------



## techieny

Meister said:


> Why would Terral come out of his cave so close to the end?



My guess is that he mistook the UARS Satellite for ELEnin.


----------



## beachfrogg

Meister said:


> Shouldn't the world as we know it have been ripped apart by this time of the month?



If I am not mistaken I believe the dates quoted were more like 26  30 September as the dates that you are referring to personally I do not get to excited by dates 
I do not think Elenin will be the big thing but there are a lot of things happening right now including the government around the world and their movements at the moment
Interesting if you look at soho data you may see something interesting on the sun a large sun spot is rotating toward us
Solar and Heliospheric Observatory Homepage
data / archive   
Real time images   
SOHO Movie theatre
HMI Contiuum  put in dates for last 3 days and watch
Maybe a large solar flare or CME coming our way


----------



## RadiomanATL

IT happens in 19 days.


----------



## Terral

Meister said:


> Why would Terral come out of his cave so close to the end?


Delete this ...


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Terral come out of his cave so close to the end?
> 
> 
> 
> Delete this ...
Click to expand...


The questioned begged to be asked.


----------



## Cootaloot

So are elenin wasn't the ele so what is...and are we out of the woods with this one terral??


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the comet blew up dam I was really wanted to see it up close oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! That's what they want you to think. It engaged its cloaking devise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are still bumping this topic???? :0) ELEnin is about to pass directly between the Sun and Earth on *9/27* very early in the morning Eastern Time. Join our ELEnin Research discussions using the Paltalk links below. I have done about three dozen radio shows on this ELEnin topic.
> 
> MrCometWatch is doing some great work in tracking ELE using the Stereo A
> 
> MrCometwatch's Channel - YouTube
> 
> I have uploaded a lot of Christian and ELE videos with a good 911Truth video in there too if anybody is interested..
> 
> My Youtube Channel
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Terral
> 
> *XXXXXXXX*
> 
> Research Link List: *XXXXXXXXXX*[/URL]
Click to expand...


9/27 has come and gone, the only thing it did here was rain.  Was that what I was suppose to watch for?


----------



## Douger

Meister said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! That's what they want you to think. It engaged its cloaking devise
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are still bumping this topic???? :0) ELEnin is about to pass directly between the Sun and Earth on *9/27* very early in the morning Eastern Time. Join our ELEnin Research discussions using the Paltalk links below. I have done about three dozen radio shows on this ELEnin topic.
> 
> MrCometWatch is doing some great work in tracking ELE using the Stereo A
> 
> MrCometwatch's Channel - YouTube
> 
> I have uploaded a lot of Christian and ELE videos with a good 911Truth video in there too if anybody is interested..
> 
> My Youtube Channel
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Terral
> 
> *XXXXXXXX*
> 
> Research Link List: *XXXXXXXXXX*[/URL]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 9/27 has come and gone, the only thing it did here was rain.  Was that what I was suppose to watch for?
Click to expand...

The Second Coming of Gary Coleman.
His Cadillac B habbin tranny problems.


----------



## Douger

News just in. It's here !
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX-pVhTZg0U]Fantasy Island TV intro (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican

Terral said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Terral come out of his cave so close to the end?
> 
> 
> 
> Delete this ...
Click to expand...

We should delete you. September 28 and STILL NOTHING!!! Isn't it time to change your date of doom yet again???



Moron


----------



## mawlarky

LOL at this thread, never heard such a load of old bollocks. Maybe the Myans never ran their clocks on duracells after all.


----------



## Cre3p

Terral said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Terral come out of his cave so close to the end?
> 
> 
> 
> Delete this ...
Click to expand...


The word is out about terral.. 

He is one of the COINTEL operatives spreading fear and disinfo about the synchromystical passing of elenin.

It is important to control people's awakening with methods of fear and confusion to make sure that what is to come will be controlled! 
there IS something wrong with this comet and something serious is upon our generation.
Don't rely on Terral for your information though guys..
When a meteorite falls in a house in Buenos Aires - Argentina and the witnesses are taken into custody to change their statement to "i saw a gas explosion" in the date a PHO(Potentially Hazardous Object) of 13m was discovered on the 26th and supposedly passed at 0.6LD in the 27th!
When Nasa announces meteor showers in the 8th of Oct where we enter Elenin's tail and they claim that this is happening from another comet, NOT elenin, named the new meteor shower "Draconids" and it will be potentially damaging to satellites
When a satellite falls 2 days before the meteorite and NOONE catches a glimpse and the ISS is abandonded for the first time in its history, and another satelite falls within the week
when the US runs a drill on the alignment days called operation Operation Mountain Guardian [OMG] (i guess OMFG might have been worse!), pulling the president and important personalities to Denver Intl Airport and all these are official information from nasa.gov, spaceweather.com, space.com etc.

Then you know something is up and you should prepare because if you consider yourself an asset of this planet you are obliged to do your best to survive! 

Don't listen to disinfo spreaders .. 
I saw elenin through a telescope and i saw no comet. (go 2 pages back this thread)
I have been waking up over the monitor and so have others, looking through LASCO C3 camera in the alignment days and no object ever came between us and the sun. NASA ofcourse never commented on this

Maybe i'm just  loco but for me all these and more are very serious coincidences.
Maybe economic depression is happening for the exact same reason? Some 1% of the population pulling out all its money to turn it into gold, hence the global collapse?

whatever it is we're living it .. ready or not!
For more i would direct you to yt users Suspicious0bservers and 9Nania.
i  it's nothing but i'm prepping up 
I'd suggest the same
Peace, good luck!


----------



## Cootaloot

Cre3p said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Terral come out of his cave so close to the end?
> 
> 
> 
> Delete this ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word is out about terral..
> 
> He is one of the COINTEL operatives spreading fear and disinfo about the synchromystical passing of elenin.
> 
> It is important to control people's awakening with methods of fear and confusion to make sure that what is to come will be controlled!
> there IS something wrong with this comet and something serious is upon our generation.
> Don't rely on Terral for your information though guys..
> When a meteorite falls in a house in Buenos Aires - Argentina and the witnesses are taken into custody to change their statement to "i saw a gas explosion" in the date a PHO(Potentially Hazardous Object) of 13m was discovered on the 26th and supposedly passed at 0.6LD in the 27th!
> When Nasa announces meteor showers in the 8th of Oct where we enter Elenin's tail and they claim that this is happening from another comet, NOT elenin, named the new meteor shower "Draconids" and it will be potentially damaging to satellites
> When a satellite falls 2 days before the meteorite and NOONE catches a glimpse and the ISS is abandonded for the first time in its history, and another satelite falls within the week
> when the US runs a drill on the alignment days called operation Operation Mountain Guardian [OMG] (i guess OMFG might have been worse!), pulling the president and important personalities to Denver Intl Airport and all these are official information from nasa.gov, spaceweather.com, space.com etc.
> 
> Then you know something is up and you should prepare because if you consider yourself an asset of this planet you are obliged to do your best to survive!
> 
> Don't listen to disinfo spreaders ..
> I saw elenin through a telescope and i saw no comet. (go 2 pages back this thread)
> I have been waking up over the monitor and so have others, looking through LASCO C3 camera in the alignment days and no object ever came between us and the sun. NASA ofcourse never commented on this
> 
> Maybe i'm just  loco but for me all these and more are very serious coincidences.
> Maybe economic depression is happening for the exact same reason? Some 1% of the population pulling out all its money to turn it into gold, hence the global collapse?
> 
> whatever it is we're living it .. ready or not!
> For more i would direct you to yt users Suspicious0bservers and 9Nania.
> i  it's nothing but i'm prepping up
> I'd suggest the same
> Peace, good luck!
Click to expand...


We knew terral was a fearmonger but know you take this who thing to a new level can you proved any proof any legal papers that show this is happening.....I believe you but I want to see the proof show me you are not one of these disinformation mofos your talking about by showing the proof I'm not trying to attack you just wondering on where your info comes from...


----------



## eots

mawlarky said:


> LOL at this thread, never heard such a load of old bollocks. Maybe the Myans never ran their clocks on duracells after all.



the Mayan calendar ends next year


----------



## RetiredGySgt

eots said:


> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at this thread, never heard such a load of old bollocks. Maybe the Myans never ran their clocks on duracells after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Mayan calendar ends next year
Click to expand...


Every SINGLE doomsday Terrel has insisted was coming has passed with no such event. And you still support hm? I guess IF he is still alive when a doomsday does occur one can claim THAT was what he meant?


----------



## Meister

eots said:


> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at this thread, never heard such a load of old bollocks. Maybe the Myans never ran their clocks on duracells after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Mayan calendar ends next year
Click to expand...


And?


----------



## techieny

eots said:


> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at this thread, never heard such a load of old bollocks. Maybe the Myans never ran their clocks on duracells after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Mayan calendar ends next year
Click to expand...


Our calendar ends 12/31/11 completing a 365 day cycle. I'm scared shitless!


----------



## eots

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at this thread, never heard such a load of old bollocks. Maybe the Myans never ran their clocks on duracells after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Mayan calendar ends next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every SINGLE doomsday Terrel has insisted was coming has passed with no such event. And you still support hm? I guess IF he is still alive when a doomsday does occur one can claim THAT was what he meant?
Click to expand...


still supporting him ? when did I ever give a doomsday time line? and I am just correcting buddy on his comment on the accuracy Mayan calendar


----------



## eots

Meister said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at this thread, never heard such a load of old bollocks. Maybe the Myans never ran their clocks on duracells after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Mayan calendar ends next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


and it is worthy of serious consideration considering their knowledge of astrological events


----------



## Meister

eots said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Mayan calendar ends next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it is worthy of serious consideration considering their knowledge of astrological events
Click to expand...


Discuss all you want, fact is that it's just the end of the cycle for their calendar.  Doesn't mean anything other than that.  But you conspiracy theorists will always come up with a end of the world scenario....cool.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hi, Terral,



Terral said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cootaloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the comet blew up dam I was really wanted to see it up close oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! That's what they want you to think. It engaged its cloaking devise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are still bumping this topic???? :0) ELEnin is about to pass directly between the Sun and Earth on *9/27* very early in the morning Eastern Time. Join our ELEnin Research discussions using the Paltalk links below. I have done about three dozen radio shows on this ELEnin topic.
> 
> MrCometWatch is doing some great work in tracking ELE using the Stereo A
> 
> MrCometwatch's Channel - YouTube
> 
> I have uploaded a lot of Christian and ELE videos with a good 911Truth video in there too if anybody is interested..
> 
> My Youtube Channel
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Terral
> 
> *XXXXXXXX*
> 
> Research Link List: *XXXXXXXXXX*[/URL]
Click to expand...


WTF dude? I gave away everything I owned because you said we were all going to die on 9/27. Now I'm stuck living in a cardboard box in the woods because I believed you.

Thanks. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lookatthewakjob

When the evidence you use to back up your argument is videos by crazy people, it tends to lend lunacy to your point. You obviously know nothing about astrophysics. Let me clue you in: stars dwarfs or not do not travel aimlessly across the galaxy. They (every last one of them) is slowly moving away from each other. If there is a brown dwarf outside our solar system then it has always been there and isn't and never will move into our solar system. In fact if it's there, it was once a bright yellow star and has since blown away all outer layers due to a lack if fuel to sustain a nuclear fusion. With that being said, it sure must have been far enough away as a large yellow star not to have effected our solar system even in it's heyday. Why would you think it would effect us now???? These crazies prey on uneducated sheep that want to blame something out of their control for why they don't become productive members of society. I mean why be productive if we are all going to die anyway? 
Elenin was nothing more than a icy comet that has now been torn apart by the suns gravity. You probably feel pretty stupid about right now, being as how these earth convulsions never came to pass. Do yourself a favor and treat these wonderfully strange videos you watch as entertainment only. I've noticed that when you jump on some conspiracy train you throw out all rules of physics and logic to arrive at a conclusion. Stop it. You look foolish.


----------



## Meister

Lookatthewakjob said:


> When the evidence you use to back up your argument is videos by crazy people, it tends to lend lunacy to your point. You obviously know nothing about astrophysics. Let me clue you in: stars dwarfs or not do not travel aimlessly across the galaxy. They (every last one of them) is slowly moving away from each other. If there is a brown dwarf outside our solar system then it has always been there and isn't and never will move into our solar system. In fact if it's there, it was once a bright yellow star and has since blown away all outer layers due to a lack if fuel to sustain a nuclear fusion. With that being said, it sure must have been far enough away as a large yellow star not to have effected our solar system even in it's heyday. Why would you think it would effect us now???? These crazies prey on uneducated sheep that want to blame something out of their control for why they don't become productive members of society. I mean why be productive if we are all going to die anyway?
> Elenin was nothing more than a icy comet that has now been torn apart by the suns gravity. You probably feel pretty stupid about right now, being as how these earth convulsions never came to pass. Do yourself a favor and treat these wonderfully strange videos you watch as entertainment only. *I've noticed that when you jump on some conspiracy train you throw out all rules of physics and logic to arrive at a conclusion*. Stop it. You look foolish.



bump


----------



## JackDan

eots said:


> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at this thread, never heard such a load of old bollocks. Maybe the Myans never ran their clocks on duracells after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Mayan calendar ends next year
Click to expand...


the mayan calendar does not end next year. It simply starts a new cycle. idiot.


----------



## techieny

JackDan said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at this thread, never heard such a load of old bollocks. Maybe the Myans never ran their clocks on duracells after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Mayan calendar ends next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the mayan calendar does not end next year. It simply starts a new cycle. idiot.
Click to expand...


Yeah baby. Those Mayans are a tricky bunch. Mayans 1 Eots 0


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Cre3p said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Terral come out of his cave so close to the end?
> 
> 
> 
> Delete this ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word is out about terral..
> 
> He is one of the COINTEL operatives spreading fear and disinfo about the synchromystical passing of elenin.
> 
> It is important to control people's awakening with methods of fear and confusion to make sure that what is to come will be controlled!
> there IS something wrong with this comet and something serious is upon our generation.
> Don't rely on Terral for your information though guys..
> When a meteorite falls in a house in Buenos Aires - Argentina and the witnesses are taken into custody to change their statement to "i saw a gas explosion" in the date a PHO(Potentially Hazardous Object) of 13m was discovered on the 26th and supposedly passed at 0.6LD in the 27th!
> *When Nasa announces meteor showers in the 8th of Oct where we enter Elenin's tail and they claim that this is happening from another comet, NOT elenin, named the new meteor shower "Draconids" and it will be potentially damaging to satellites
> When a satellite falls 2 days before the meteorite and NOONE catches a glimpse and the ISS is abandonded for the first time in its history, and another satelite falls within the week*
> when the US runs a drill on the alignment days called operation Operation Mountain Guardian [OMG] (i guess OMFG might have been worse!), pulling the president and important personalities to Denver Intl Airport and all these are official information from nasa.gov, spaceweather.com, space.com etc.
> 
> Then you know something is up and you should prepare because if you consider yourself an asset of this planet you are obliged to do your best to survive!
> 
> Don't listen to disinfo spreaders ..
> I saw elenin through a telescope and i saw no comet. (go 2 pages back this thread)
> I have been waking up over the monitor and so have others, looking through LASCO C3 camera in the alignment days and no object ever came between us and the sun. NASA ofcourse never commented on this
> 
> Maybe i'm just  loco but for me all these and more are very serious coincidences.
> Maybe economic depression is happening for the exact same reason? Some 1% of the population pulling out all its money to turn it into gold, hence the global collapse?
> 
> whatever it is we're living it .. ready or not!
> For more i would direct you to yt users Suspicious0bservers and 9Nania.
> i  it's nothing but i'm prepping up
> I'd suggest the same
> Peace, good luck!
Click to expand...


I seem to have missed the stories about meteor showers, falling satellites, and the evacuation of the ISS on the 8th of Oct. Would you be so kind as to link them here for me?

TIA


----------



## GogUndMagog

Deadly Giant Snails Invade Miami
MIAMIFloridians have grown accustomed to invasions of exotic creatures, like the Burmese pythons slithering throughout the Everglades. But residents here are especially grossed out by the latest arrivals: giant African land snails that grow as long as eight inches, chew through plants, plaster and stucco, and sometimes carry a parasite that can infect humans with a nonlethal strain of meningitis.

The gastropods are among the most dangerous in the world, agriculture officials say. They each have male and female reproductive organs and can lay 1,200 eggs a year, allowing them to proliferate rapidly. Thousands of them have infested at least five separate neighborhoods in the Miami area.


----------



## California Girl

GogUndMagog said:


> Deadly Giant Snails Invade Miami
> MIAMIFloridians have grown accustomed to invasions of exotic creatures, like the Burmese pythons slithering throughout the Everglades. But residents here are especially grossed out by the latest arrivals: giant African land snails that grow as long as eight inches, chew through plants, plaster and stucco, and sometimes carry a parasite that can infect humans with a nonlethal strain of meningitis.
> 
> The gastropods are among the most dangerous in the world, agriculture officials say. They each have male and female reproductive organs and can lay 1,200 eggs a year, allowing them to proliferate rapidly. Thousands of them have infested at least five separate neighborhoods in the Miami area.



You are supposed to put links in when you quote. Read the damned rules. 

Idiot.


----------



## Paulie

Rat in the Hat said:


> Cre3p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delete this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word is out about terral..
> 
> He is one of the COINTEL operatives spreading fear and disinfo about the synchromystical passing of elenin.
> 
> It is important to control people's awakening with methods of fear and confusion to make sure that what is to come will be controlled!
> there IS something wrong with this comet and something serious is upon our generation.
> Don't rely on Terral for your information though guys..
> When a meteorite falls in a house in Buenos Aires - Argentina and the witnesses are taken into custody to change their statement to "i saw a gas explosion" in the date a PHO(Potentially Hazardous Object) of 13m was discovered on the 26th and supposedly passed at 0.6LD in the 27th!
> *When Nasa announces meteor showers in the 8th of Oct where we enter Elenin's tail and they claim that this is happening from another comet, NOT elenin, named the new meteor shower "Draconids" and it will be potentially damaging to satellites
> When a satellite falls 2 days before the meteorite and NOONE catches a glimpse and the ISS is abandonded for the first time in its history, and another satelite falls within the week*
> when the US runs a drill on the alignment days called operation Operation Mountain Guardian [OMG] (i guess OMFG might have been worse!), pulling the president and important personalities to Denver Intl Airport and all these are official information from nasa.gov, spaceweather.com, space.com etc.
> 
> Then you know something is up and you should prepare because if you consider yourself an asset of this planet you are obliged to do your best to survive!
> 
> Don't listen to disinfo spreaders ..
> I saw elenin through a telescope and i saw no comet. (go 2 pages back this thread)
> I have been waking up over the monitor and so have others, looking through LASCO C3 camera in the alignment days and no object ever came between us and the sun. NASA ofcourse never commented on this
> 
> Maybe i'm just  loco but for me all these and more are very serious coincidences.
> Maybe economic depression is happening for the exact same reason? Some 1% of the population pulling out all its money to turn it into gold, hence the global collapse?
> 
> whatever it is we're living it .. ready or not!
> For more i would direct you to yt users Suspicious0bservers and 9Nania.
> i  it's nothing but i'm prepping up
> I'd suggest the same
> Peace, good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed the stories about meteor showers, falling satellites, and the evacuation of the ISS on the 8th of Oct. Would you be so kind as to link them here for me?
> 
> TIA
Click to expand...


The meteor shower happened the other day, and the satellite fell the week previous to Oct. 8.  I don't know anything about ISS.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI3lHSG_hT4&feature=channel_video_title]Rense Radio Show w/Jim Marrs Wed 4PM ET/3PM CT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

eots said:


> Rense Radio Show w/Jim Marrs Wed 4PM ET/3PM CT - YouTube



"_I don't know where this thing is. I'm tracking it through the quakes_"  WTF?


----------



## Bern80

eots said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Mayan calendar ends next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it is worthy of serious consideration considering their knowledge of astrological events
Click to expand...


It is pretty fascinating stuff. I originally made the argument that a lot of this doesn't really belong in the conspiracy theory section. It is happening. there is a commet/planetoid/something that passed between earth on the sun on 9/26, was closest to earth on 10/16 and earth will be between it and the sun I believe on 11/23 AND the entire solar system is beginning to pass through a rather hazerdous part of the galaxy.  But so far, 2 of the 3 dates when the comet/planetoid/whatever it is have come and gone and nothing happened.


----------



## Meister

Bern80 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is worthy of serious consideration considering their knowledge of astrological events
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is pretty fascinating stuff. I originally made the argument that a lot of this doesn't really belong in the conspiracy theory section. It is happening. there is a commet/planetoid/something that passed between earth on the sun on 9/26, was closest to earth on 10/16 and earth will be between it and the sun I believe on 11/23 AND the entire solar system is beginning to pass through a rather hazerdous part of the galaxy.  But so far, 2 of the 3 dates when the comet/planetoid/whatever it is have come and gone and nothing happened.
Click to expand...


What makes it a conspiracy is the fact that some think of the end of times because of a comet or a non existant planet X that's cloaked.  Terrel coming on here and telling people that we need to be in a certain place to avoid the danger and buy silver.


----------



## Old Rocks

There are real XT hazards without having to invent nonsense. Incoming comets and asteroids could wreak havoc. A solar flare like the Carrington Event would knock out electronics and grids. But we also know a bit about the time lapses between such events, and can calculate reasonable odds about them happening in our lifetime. Doesn't mean one might not happen tomorrow, but it does mean that realistically you are in more danger, mathematically, from the car you drive.


----------



## Meister

Old Rocks said:


> There are real XT hazards without having to invent nonsense. Incoming comets and asteroids could wreak havoc. A solar flare like the Carrington Event would knock out electronics and grids. But we also know a bit about the time lapses between such events, and can calculate reasonable odds about them happening in our lifetime. Doesn't mean one might not happen tomorrow, but it does mean that realistically you are in more danger, mathematically, from the car you drive.



exactly


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Paulie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cre3p said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word is out about terral..
> 
> He is one of the COINTEL operatives spreading fear and disinfo about the synchromystical passing of elenin.
> 
> It is important to control people's awakening with methods of fear and confusion to make sure that what is to come will be controlled!
> there IS something wrong with this comet and something serious is upon our generation.
> Don't rely on Terral for your information though guys..
> When a meteorite falls in a house in Buenos Aires - Argentina and the witnesses are taken into custody to change their statement to "i saw a gas explosion" in the date a PHO(Potentially Hazardous Object) of 13m was discovered on the 26th and supposedly passed at 0.6LD in the 27th!
> *When Nasa announces meteor showers in the 8th of Oct where we enter Elenin's tail and they claim that this is happening from another comet, NOT elenin, named the new meteor shower "Draconids" and it will be potentially damaging to satellites
> When a satellite falls 2 days before the meteorite and NOONE catches a glimpse and the ISS is abandonded for the first time in its history, and another satelite falls within the week*
> when the US runs a drill on the alignment days called operation Operation Mountain Guardian [OMG] (i guess OMFG might have been worse!), pulling the president and important personalities to Denver Intl Airport and all these are official information from nasa.gov, spaceweather.com, space.com etc.
> 
> Then you know something is up and you should prepare because if you consider yourself an asset of this planet you are obliged to do your best to survive!
> 
> Don't listen to disinfo spreaders ..
> I saw elenin through a telescope and i saw no comet. (go 2 pages back this thread)
> I have been waking up over the monitor and so have others, looking through LASCO C3 camera in the alignment days and no object ever came between us and the sun. NASA ofcourse never commented on this
> 
> Maybe i'm just  loco but for me all these and more are very serious coincidences.
> Maybe economic depression is happening for the exact same reason? Some 1% of the population pulling out all its money to turn it into gold, hence the global collapse?
> 
> whatever it is we're living it .. ready or not!
> For more i would direct you to yt users Suspicious0bservers and 9Nania.
> i  it's nothing but i'm prepping up
> I'd suggest the same
> Peace, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed the stories about meteor showers, falling satellites, and the evacuation of the ISS on the 8th of Oct. Would you be so kind as to link them here for me?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The meteor shower happened the other day, and the satellite fell the week previous to Oct. 8.  I don't know anything about ISS.
Click to expand...


The Upper Atmosphere Research Satellite fell on 9/23, 6 days before cre3p posted this. His goofy little theory has 2 more falling near 10/8. And that the ISS would be abandoned, even though that never happened.

And, as far as i know, the President didn't go to Denver Int'l Airport on the 8th of October either.


----------



## Paulie

Rat in the Hat said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed the stories about meteor showers, falling satellites, and the evacuation of the ISS on the 8th of Oct. Would you be so kind as to link them here for me?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meteor shower happened the other day, and the satellite fell the week previous to Oct. 8.  I don't know anything about ISS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Upper Atmosphere Research Satellite fell on 9/23, 6 days before cre3p posted this. His goofy little theory has 2 more falling near 10/8. And that the ISS would be abandoned, even though that never happened.
> 
> And, as far as i know, the President didn't go to Denver Int'l Airport on the 8th of October either.
Click to expand...


Well you said you seemed to have missed the stories, as if to say they didn't happen.  I was just pointing out that those 2 did happen.


----------



## Obamerican

"Doomsday" comet to swing by Earth on Sunday - CBS News


----------



## Dot Com

Obamerican said:


> "Doomsday" comet to swing by Earth on Sunday - CBS News



Good find  From your link:



> Elenin's apparent demise may come as a relief to some folks, since apocalyptic rumors circulating on the Internet portrayed the comet as a major threat to Earth.


----------



## techieny

Thanks for the updates and the links folks. "Honey you can come out now USMB says its all going to be OK!"


----------



## Obamerican

techieny said:


> Thanks for the updates and the links folks. "Honey you can come out now USMB says its all going to be OK!"


Actually the NASA Jet Propulsion Laboratory told CBS News it's okay to come out.

For some people the internet is just too scary.


----------



## MK_Ultra

my dad is continuously watching YouTube videos on planet X, and elenin. he is set on buying into the garbage that some of these people spew on there. that was a factor in why i joined this forum; so that i could further educate myself as well as educate him with accurate *facts*. 

being fairly new to the internet, he is amazed by the wealth of information at hand. but i don't think he quite understands the amount of disinformation also. it gets tricky debating with him at times because he is a christian believer, on top of being a YouTube scientist (most research is done on YouTube, or some crack pot's web site ).

YouTube name "BlueBeard2011" or Bill Deagle? has anyone ever heard of these jokers?


----------



## Meister

Where has all the nuts gone???? 
They get their asses handed to them with the conspiracy and then they run off.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Meister said:


> Where has all the nuts gone????
> They get their asses handed to them with the conspiracy and then they run off.



Maybe they read this story, and are slinking off with their tails between their legs.

'Doomsday' Comet Elenin Is Dead, NASA Says - Yahoo! News



ETA: And a tip of the Rat Hat to my 2 friends that let me know about this link.


----------



## Meister

WTF am I going to do with all this silver.....have a garage sale?


----------



## Meister

What's the next date that the world is coming to an end?  I need to know.....


----------



## Zhukov

So...I'm assuming this didn't happen.


----------



## techieny

Meister said:


> What's the next date that the world is coming to an end?  I need to know.....



We should be hearing from he who should not be named (Terral) anytime now!


----------



## Douger

Bump-a-roo !


----------



## eots

188 Day Cycle Explained

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNGDzLCkDGM]188 Day Cycle Explained - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

So, are we all dead yet?  I've been busy.


----------



## daveman

eots said:


> 188 Day Cycle Explained
> 
> 188 Day Cycle Explained - YouTube


Man, he's really flinging poo all over, desperately hoping something sticks, isn't he?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

The Planet X/Nibiru/ELEnin Brown Dwarf is going to hit us tomorrow. 



This is your last chance to *BUY SILVER!!!!!!!*




If by some chance you're reading this Terral, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Meister

I guess this is my last day on Earth, just wanted to say hey before we exit...oh yeah, and buy silver.


----------



## percysunshine

Logic has determined that the point in time for the Mayan apocalypse, should it occur, is noon Guatemalan local time.That way, the entire planet is destroyed on the same day.

So you folks living in LA, be ready at 10:00 am tomorow....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I think I have the Mayan Flu

And I just bought silver


----------



## konradv

The craziness continues!!!  We only have a couple of weeks to live!!!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLyo2abC1AQ]Planet Nibiru to pass Earth by August 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism

konradv said:


> The craziness continues!!!  We only have a couple of weeks to live!!!
> 
> Planet Nibiru to pass Earth by August 2013 - YouTube



Amazing!

If it was where the kooks say it is we could find it with binoculars!

Not some special telescope, not some complicated setup, just a pair of binoculars.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5y090XtNuI]First Contact..eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

I guess enough people bought survival silver to save us, huh?


----------



## TheOldSchool

daveman said:


> I guess enough people bought survival silver to save us, huh?



Filled up my entire doomsday vault


----------



## eots

No bug out bag is complete without it..personally my bug out bag is full of waterproof matches ,rolling paper a hindu kush seeds..cuz I figure I can trade joints for most anything I also carry a few matches and a joint in a water proof contanier at all times just in case I got 30 secs to stoned before the world explodes or what ever


----------



## Ernie S.

Where are Days and Cosmored/Terral? I figured they'd be all over this by now.


----------



## eots

*bullets and smokes is a good Idea as well*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QQNeIMu9pQ]What's in my bug out bag - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

TheOldSchool said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess enough people bought survival silver to save us, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up my entire doomsday vault
Click to expand...


Thanks!  I...uh...forgot to buy any.  So if we'd all died, it would have been my fault.  Sorry.


----------



## TheOldSchool

daveman said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess enough people bought survival silver to save us, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up my entire doomsday vault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I...uh...forgot to buy any.  So if we'd all died, it would have been my fault.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


Well thankfully my stockpile kept Nibiru away.  At least until it must feed again...


----------



## eots

TheOldSchool said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up my entire doomsday vault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I...uh...forgot to buy any.  So if we'd all died, it would have been my fault.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thankfully my stockpile kept Nibiru away.  At least until it must feed again...
Click to expand...


Maybe we could trade for some smokes and bullets before these suckers go stale ?


----------



## daveman

TheOldSchool said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up my entire doomsday vault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I...uh...forgot to buy any.  So if we'd all died, it would have been my fault.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thankfully my stockpile kept Nibiru away.  At least until it must feed again...
Click to expand...


----------



## TheOldSchool

eots said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I...uh...forgot to buy any.  So if we'd all died, it would have been my fault.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thankfully my stockpile kept Nibiru away.  At least until it must feed again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we could trade for some smokes and bullets before these suckers go stale ?
Click to expand...


I'll give it up in a second for some weed and liquor


----------



## skye

Tsunamis- Earthquakes-  Volcanoes eruptions- Sink holes-  Global warming-  ...and more.....


NASA won't tell you about it ........ no need to panic the  population.............there is nothing to do anyway.


but


the elite has underground  shelters ... only for them...not for you


it's  NIBURU  or planet X......


something is going on out there.


----------



## daveman

skye said:


> Tsunamis- Earthquakes-  Volcanoes eruptions- Sink holes-  Global warming-  ...and more.....
> 
> 
> NASA won't tell you about it ........ no need to panic the  population.............there is nothing to do anyway.
> 
> 
> but
> 
> 
> the elite has underground  shelters ... only for them...not for you
> 
> 
> it's  NIBURU  or planet X......
> 
> 
> something is going on out there.


Possibly, but it's neither Niburu nor Planet X.


Man, I don't know how many times I've lived through the end of the world now...


----------



## skye

It is Niburu.


----------



## daveman

skye said:


> It is Niburu.



Not so much.


----------



## skye

daveman said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Niburu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much.
Click to expand...




ok


It's better to leave it at that.


----------

